#launchpad 2005-07-11
<kiko> I got the failure notice
<kiko> I'm just wondering what happened to the one I sent right after the failure
<lifeless> 15:49
<lifeless> it was recieved
<kiko> and then?
<lifeless> erm tz confusion
<lifeless> let me just check
<kiko> lifeless, never mind, I think -- let's see if this merge request goes through
<lifeless> ok
<kiko> salgado says it's me!
* kiko waits
* lifeless high fives salgado
<salgado> mpt, around?
<bradb> daf: you removed findSourcesByName, right?
<daf> bradb: yup
<daf> bradb: trying to merge it now
<bradb> daf: did rosetta explode? i'm getting several large (3M+) batch error log emails
<bradb> from a quick scan of about 10% of the file, it looks like it might be something to do with table perms
<daf> oo
<daf> maybe stub changed some permissions
<bradb> daf: are you getting the error emails?
<daf> yep
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Long list of little UI tweaks and fixes that I've been working on for a week. r=BjornT on most of it. Fixes bug 1127, bug 1123 and possibly bug 688. Initial fix for bug 676, more work required there (patch-2022: christian.reis@canonical.com, bjorn.tillenius@canonical.com)
<kiko> T L!
<kiko> wooooo
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Require launchpad.Admin to the reassignment of teams. Otherwise team administrators will be able to change the owner of a team. (patch-2023)
<lifeless> daf: can you please ask rosetta to not mail 3MB spam at me ?
<kiko> hey 
<kiko> does anyone know if you can apply multiple fmt: rules to the same string?
<mdz> probably
<mdz> the first fmt should evaluate to a string, noL
<mdz> ?
<kiko> yeah, that's how it looks here
<kiko> my tests seem to say "it works"
<kiko> my 1gig box is swapping, whee
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Implements the karma framework (according to the KarmaImplementation spec) and hook it into Malone events. r=spiv,stub (patch-2024)
<mpt> kiko: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/PageTemplateHacking#head-193daf137ed8b89de36d47c3df5fd8f66c0e1d14
* kiko looks
* cprov -> night, "nice time" for who stays
<kiko> mpt, which are you pointing out to me
<kiko> tables or lists?
<mpt> tables
<kiko> oh!
<kiko> oh!
<kiko> thanks!
<mpt> specifically the bit about using <thead>
<daf> lifeless: complain to stub
<lifeless> daf: ?
<kiko> mpt, thead and tbody are correct, right?
<lifeless> daf: its not rosetta ?
<daf> it is
<mpt> kiko: correct
<daf> but (a) stub controls the scripts and (b) I think it was him that broke it
* debonzi is looking for stub..
* debonzi found that stub is not here...
* debonzi will be back later
* mpt refuels to look at this calendar stuff
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Small fixes: move some functions (createPerson, personFromPrincipal and traverseTeam) to their right places and remove dead code from pofile-export.pt and potemplate-export.pt. r=SteveA (patch-2025)
<mpt> * Searching for best merge point .../pqm/build_dir/thelove@canonical.com/thelove@canonical.com---bazaar--devo--1.5/src/baz/libarch/namespace.c:595:botched invariant
<mpt>     !!version_end
<mpt> baz: uncaught exception: -1:(exiting on botched invariant)
* mpt wonders whether he should Ctrl+C or not
<lifeless> mpt: its finished
<lifeless> mpt: thats the second time I've seen that
<lifeless> this is very strange, I'm smelling a regression
<mpt> so it's fully merged?
<mpt> it didn't list any modified files
<lifeless> no
<lifeless> its failed
<lifeless> baz tree-id please
<mpt> mpt@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0--patch-84
<lifeless> and baz msissing rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0
<mpt> lifeless: everything from rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0--patch-2011 to -patch-2025
<lifeless> thanks
<lifeless> do a star-merge
<mpt> yup
<mpt> I'm assuming that, though star-merge works in ~90% of the cases where normal merge does not, it works in less than ~80% of the cases where normal merge does work ... otherwise why not use star-merge by default :-)
<sabdfl> mpt: could you review a branch for me please, that has some new UI?
<sabdfl> need it done today
<mpt> sabdfl: sure, what branch
<kiko> mpt, star-merge worked
<kiko> for me when that happened
<mpt> kiko: and it's just worked for me too
<kiko> sabdfl, I just added auto-linkifying to malone for links and bugtext :-)
* kiko is a tales hacker
* mpt hugs kiko
<mpt> thanks
<sabdfl> kiko: superb!
<sabdfl> how do you guys like today's be landing? any conflicts?
<mpt> be?
<kiko> I landed like a baby today, only 8 conflicts :-P
<mpt> like a defenestrated baby?
<kiko> heh
<kiko> Keybuk is such an australian timezoner
<Keybuk> lies
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Fixed 100% #1036 + test added (but useless as the whitespaces are ignored :-( ) (patch-2026: carlos.perello@canonical.com)
<kiko> and rosetta is SUCH A SPAMMER!
<kiko> 3.7MB OMG
<lifeless> yes
<mpt> so where's all this calendar?
<mpt> I don't see links to calendars anywhere
<kiko> mpt, click on the link to person12
<kiko> or person16
<kiko> one of the two have calendars
<mpt> aha
<mpt> So, people have calendars, not distros/releases/products yet
<mpt> and I can add an event from the weekly/monthly calendar, but not from the daily/yearly calendar yet
<kiko> maybe report bugs or write to jamesh cc launchpad-list
<jamesh> mpt: products and projects can have calendars -- however the owner of the product/project has to create it
<kiko> lifeless, can you please check if stub can work around the rosetta permissions problem that is spewing 3MB email every 5 minutes to me?
<lifeless> kiko: me too
<kiko> it's probably a set of grants and a slap on the wrist
<kiko> but you know best
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  use thead and tbody in assigned bugs page (patch-2027: christian.reis@canonical.com)
<kiko> mpt, the spacing when using <li> is still not optimal, can you try tweaking it a bit?
<kiko> the vertical alignment looks looks kinda fishy too
<mpt> Yes, I think that's a problem with the GIFs
<kiko> it's interesting that using the <img> tags it worked well, no?
<mpt> Some of them have padding on the top and bottom, so when the browser arranges their "bottom" on the baseline, it looks wrong
<mpt> <img> was just closer, I think
<kiko> maybe
<mpt> horizontally better, but not vertically better
<kiko> fix that and rs=kiko
<mpt> but I can fix that
<kiko> I'll send you a screenshot
<kiko> mpt, I'll also send you some tal changes to see if I'm doing the right thing or not in the portlets
<kiko> mpt, sent
<sabdfl> night all
<kiko> night sab
<jamesh> kiko: figured out the datetime bug you found
<kiko> you are such a hacker
<kiko> thanks a million
* kiko hates tests
<jamesh> the timezone name was unknown
<jamesh> but it worked for mark and pqm because unknown timezones were treated as localtime, which happened to match :)
<kiko> it's great when at least the owner can run tests successfully :-)
<jamesh> so you can fix the problem by moving to sunny London
<sabdfl> jamesh: i have a zinger of a datatime bug for you
<kiko> good weather can't be expensed
<sabdfl> kiko: cant be dispensed either
<jamesh> sabdfl: oh?
<sabdfl> jamesh: add a fmt:date to line 103 of templates/productseries-ubuntupkg.pt
<sabdfl> now visit http://localhost:8086/products/evolution/+series/main/+ubuntupkg
<sabdfl> and change the source package to something like pmount
<sabdfl> boom
<sabdfl> you get a security proxied thing in the result of a totally different query
<sabdfl> i've tried flush_database_updates and object.sync()
<sabdfl> with no joy
<sabdfl> so... i just left the date unformatted, because that works (!)
<jamesh> I'll check in a sec.  Just want to get this test fixed
<sabdfl> jamesh: btw - very smooth landing of the calendar bits
<jamesh> thanks
<jamesh> sabdfl: the SQLConstant thing is almost definitely UTC_NOW
<jamesh> when I reload the page after changing the packaging, it displays a valid date
<sabdfl> jamesh: yes, but interestingly flush_database_updates does not convert it to a real sql object
<jamesh> yeah
<sabdfl> i was just amazed that it would come back like that through a totally different query
<jamesh> sabdfl: problem seems to go away when I add a line "pkg.sync()  # convert UTC_NOW to real datetime" at lone 145 in database/productseries.py
<sabdfl> jamesh: ah.... i tried it on line 152 and of course that's not the codepath for an update, but a create...
<sabdfl> could you see if it's required for the create as well?
<sabdfl> and fix-n-land with your next landing, no rush?
<sabdfl> just slip it into whatever branch you are currently working on?
<sabdfl> jamesh: and thank you!
<sabdfl> now,.. night - for real!
<kiko-zzz> heh
<kiko-zzz> jamesh, is the issue SQLObject not invalidating the cached object state?
<kiko-zzz> anyway
<kiko-zzz> NIGHT
<stub> SQLObject should be clearing its caches on commit, and I think this is being/has been fixed upstream 
<stub> (not that I have any idea if this is relevant, having missed the start of the conversation)
<jamesh> I think this is happening within a single transaction
<jamesh> set new package (which sets date), then display results
<jamesh> the create new packaging code path seems broken too (in a different way)
<kiko-zzz> stub, any luck you can fix the permission issue generating 3MB email from rosetta? :-)
<stub> kiko-zzz: In a tick ;)
<kiko-zzz> heh
<kiko-zzz> lifeless, is PQM busy? I've sent two merges and no output after a few hours...
* kiko-zzz should really go to bed
<lifeless> kiko-zzz: hung twisted process
<kiko-zzz> aha
<lifeless> killed
<kiko-zzz> thanks
<lifeless> lunchtime
<lifeless> bbiab
<kiko-zzz> tell this twisted dude to stop hanging
<kiko-zzz> gone for good
<jamesh> kiko-zzz: he's on leave
<jamesh> :)
<stub> Someone should review that autokill the tests patch I put in...
<debonzi> hi stub 
<stub> debonzi: Hi
<debonzi> stub, did you get the patch I did for your gina branch?
<dilys> New Malone bug 1246 filed on product The Launchpad by Matthew Paul Thomas: Events only addable from week/month views, not day/year
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1246
<stub> debonzi: Yes - looks good. Do you want to stick it in the review queue or should I?
<mpt> jamesh: What is the relationship between launchpad/lib/schoolbell/ and upstream schoolbell? Will they be merged regularly?
<stub> debonzi: Or maybe we should just commit it rs=kiko ;)
<mpt> dilys, you forgot bug 1244 and bug 1245
<debonzi> stub, just the same for me.. as you prefer.. may be it is easy for you since you can commit on your branch and I can't
<debonzi> stub, hehe.. I like this rs=kiko :)
<jamesh> mpt: it is a fork at the moment that needs to be merged.  Once we have subversion syncing working, it should be a proper bazaar branch off the mainline
<stub> debonzi: oh - I thought you would have created a local branch in your own archive. I'll merge your patch and chase it through to rocketfuel.
* stub tries to remember how to apply patches manually
<debonzi> stub, no, I worked in your branch
<debonzi> stub, maybe you want to change/remove the modification I did on launchpad.conf
<debonzi> stub, are you going to setup this "version" on staging/production or are you going to use the "old" gina?
<stub> debonzi: We need something there for documentation, even if it is specific to your workstation. This can be removed when we have a proper Gina functional test (which will pull its config out of the <canonical testrunner> section)
<stub> debonzi: I was going to run with this version against staging, and then production if people think its updates are sane. I don't know anything about old gina.
<debonzi> stub, uhmmm .. I think I was not clear :) this version = your branch ; old gina = gina before your changes 
<stub> debonzi: oh. I will run this version. I suspect the old version will generate too much noise to be useful. With the new version, I can run it with '-q' and ony the warnings get reported (and I can switch it to '-v' if things are screwing up and people need to see the debugging output).
<debonzi> stub, thats cool for me.. your changes realy rocks :)
<debonzi> stub, and how do you want to coordinate that? will you take responsability off it?
<stub> Should it run now against the staging database? old gina died due to missing distro releases or something, and I'm not sure if these need to be created manually by somebody or if gina handles all that.
<debonzi> stub, right... good point
<stub> debonzi: I'll give it another run. If it looks like it needs more tweaking, I'll enable access to the staging database from gina@macquarie and hand it over to you and/or salgado to get going.
<stub> debonzi: All production code will be the joint responsibility of myself, lifeless and salgado once we have gangotri and launchpad.net all sorted.
<debonzi> stub, gina just creates: people and emails (maintainers), sourcepackage and binarypackage names, sourcepackagerelease, build, binarypackage, sourcepackagepublishinghistory, packagepublishinghistory, source and binarypackage files
<debonzi> stub, she needs:
<stub> debonzi: ok. We will need somebody to setup any missing distributions or distroreleases. I suspect Kinnison will be designated victim for this, unless you know enough about the Ubuntu distro to do it.
<debonzi> the distribution, distrorelease, the distroarchreleases, the components, processor and processorfamily
<stub> Or sabdfl
<debonzi> stub, does he (Kinninson) have access to do that?
<stub> debonzi: I think he is a Launchpad administrator, and I can make him one if he isn't already.
<stub> debonzi: Although I'll need to do anything that there is no web UI for.
<stub> debonzi: I could hack it up, but I'd rather get the descriptions, owners, maintainers etc. all sorted correctly because it is important to Mark.
<debonzi> stub, thats what I was writing to you about get me creating this stuff... but you are faster than me :)
<stub> debonzi: We should be able to get gina going for at least one distrorelease though - everything should be setup for Hoary already. 
<debonzi> stub, thats true... I think before cape town, salgado was working on that and created this stuff.
<debonzi> stub, for hoary
<stub> ok. I think I have enough to run with for now. I'll merge your patch and chase it through to Rocketfuel. You will need to write at least one test for the gina script (by setting up a miniature distro mirror in scripts/ftests/gina_test_archive or something) and running it.
<stub> debonzi: Either branching off my archive or rocketfuel if I can get it in today.
<stub> debonzi: This will involve setting up a <gina> section in the <canonical testrunner> part of launchpad.conf, which the test runner will use automatically. It might also need you to make Gina handle relative paths to the archive root properly.
<debonzi> stub, ok I will take care of it..
<debonzi> stub, but I am not sure about the test itself.. would the test be just a call to the gina script using the launchpad.conf section and the miniature distro mirror
<debonzi> ?
<stub> debonzi: Yes. subprocess.Popen([sys.executable, 'gina.py', 'porky'] , stdout=PIPE, stderr=PIPE).
<debonzi> stub, cool... 
<stub> debonzi: p.wait() for the process to terminate, p.returncode to check for major errors, ensure output is empty or contains the warnings or errors you expect to be triggered
<stub> ok
<stub> err. p.communicate() is better for this...
<stub> whatever )
* stub stops telling debonzi to suck eggs
<mpt> arrrrrrr, crap
<debonzi> stub, ok.. I think I got it... again about the gina production run, something else I can do to help? can you check with Kinninson and/or mark about the distro,distrorelease,distroarchreleases production setup?
<stub> I will chase that up with Kinnison and Mark when they come online this afternoon.
<stub> But don't worry, I'm sure there will be bugs for you to fix ;)
<debonzi> stub, as you cold see, kiko is in our back and It will start blocking people
<debonzi> stub, yes.. I think she is a bug :)
<debonzi> stub, well, I will get some sleep because a realy need it.. please, every problem I got from gina (I hope you get none) report to me.. 
<stub> debonzi: Yup. No problem.
<debonzi> stub, thanks dude.. 
<stub> lifeless: PQM is dead
<lifeless> checking
<lifeless> oh wow
<lifeless> it really is
<lifeless> nukified
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  linkify assignee's name in the bug task headlines (patch-2028: christian.reis@canonical.com)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [rs=stub]  Remove cruft from our Makefile; I should note I added a 'schema' shortcut target a while back (patch-2029)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  use rfc2822 date format to fix test failure (patch-2030: james.henstridge@canonical.com)
<SteveA> stub: morning
<stub> SteveA: Morning
<SteveA> i tracked down a bug in sqlos / sqlobject yesterday
<SteveA> where when an sqlobject transaction is GCed, it will often clear the in-progress transaction's stuff out of the object cache
<SteveA> look at the "rollback" method of 
<SteveA> Transaction, sqlobject/dbconnection.py
<SteveA>         for subCache, ids in subCaches:
<SteveA>             for id in ids:
<SteveA>                 inst = subCache.tryGet(id)
<SteveA>                 if inst is not None:
<stub> SteveA: I think this has been discussed on the mailing list recently. The fix is to make commit() clear the caches.
* stub looks for the email he sent spiv
<SteveA>                         # so, we get an instance from this transaction's
<SteveA>                         # cache.  then we tell the instance to expire itself.
<SteveA>                         # The instance is from this dying transaction.
<SteveA>                         # But, the instance will get hold of the current
<SteveA>                         # connection to expire itself by its id.  So, it will
<SteveA>                         # be expiring an equivalent object in the current
<SteveA>                         # transaction's cache.
<SteveA>                         #
<SteveA>                         # To fix, consider in sqlos that once the connection
<SteveA>                         # descriptor has been used on an object, that object
<SteveA>                         # will always be associated with that connection.
<SteveA> so, i'd say the fix is to write the connection to the instance the first time it is used with that instance.
<SteveA> as, i don't know what other cases there are of an object being used with an inappropriate connection
<SteveA> but, the thread-bound connection descriptor that sqlos uses is prone to such bugs
<SteveA> making commit() clear the caches would not be enough anyway.  rollback() would need to clear the caches too, and you'd always need to do an explicit commit or rollback before a transaction gets GCed
<SteveA> i believe my proposed fix is more robust.
<stub> http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_id=7559932&forum_id=30269
<stub> http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_id=7559933&forum_id=30269
<stub> rollback already does clear the caches. Not clearing them in commit is a bug (IMO, and will probably be fixed this way upstream if it hasn't already)
<SteveA> the issue is more one of threading
<stub> Your fix would help the situation where you 'lose' a transaction without committing it or rolling it back (and in this case, you should bitch loudly!)
<SteveA> if the commit or rollback occurs in a different thread than the transaction was operated in
<SteveA> then the wrong objects will be uncached
<stub> SteveA: That is a bug - I don't think you should be sharing transactions across threads (?)
<SteveA> so, for sqlos, making a transaction bound to an object once that object has been used with that transaction, avoids all such ambiguity
<SteveA> the code in dbconnection makes an assumption
<SteveA> it assumes that when it gets an object, and calls that object's expire() method
<SteveA> that the object will expire itself
<SteveA> right now, that is the assumption that is broken
<SteveA> the object will expire the object with that classname and id from the cache of the current transaction
<SteveA> not of the transaction the object was used in
<SteveA> one fix for exactly this to to allow the transaction to be given in object.expire()
<SteveA> another fix is to ensure that an object always talks to the same transaction
<stub> An SQLObject instance will only get used with one transcation anyway (?)
<SteveA> yeah, right
<SteveA> not when sqlos is in the mess^Wmix
<stub> That is the bug then.
<SteveA> sqlos replaces the class-level connection object with a thread-local-style connection-lookup descriptor
<SteveA> so, the object will be used with whatever transaction is associated with the current thread
<stub> Yes, but the cache is part of the connection, so objects cannot be pulled out of another threads cache
<SteveA> that sentence doesn't add up
<SteveA> yes, the cache is part of the connection
<SteveA> but, an sqlos object can have an inappropriate ._connection
<SteveA> when it is accessed outside of the thread it was first used in
<stub> How do you do that?
<SteveA> or outside of the normal transaction boundary it was first used in
<SteveA> in GC
<SteveA> or, in the case of various errors that people might make
<SteveA> such as keeping objects around between transactions / sharing them accidentally among threads
<SteveA> you can get objects with the wrong state associated with a transaction
<stub> So you forgot to call commit() or abort() in your thread (trying to rollback in the __del__ method is the real breakage IMHO)
<SteveA> yes, that is one case
<stub> ok. I don't think the fix is to try and cope though. I think the fix is to bitch loudly and raise an exception.
<SteveA> i agree
<SteveA> the current case is not to try and cope
<SteveA> the current behaviour is to happily remove another object from a different transaction from the cache
<SteveA> what i am suggesting is not "coping"
<SteveA> it is ensuring that an object does't shit over other transaction's caches
<SteveA> to do that, i'd change sqlos's connection descriptor to write the connection to the instance the first time it is used with that instance
<SteveA> interestingly, this will also speed things up a little
<SteveA> i consider this orthogonal to fixes in sqlobject to ensure the cache is cleared on commit
<SteveA> and any refactoring to remove __del__
<SteveA> then, when you can reliably identify the transaction an object is associated with
<SteveA> you can raise errors if that object is used when its transaction is no longer the current one
<SteveA> right now, such errors are not straightforward to detect
<SteveA> because an object "pretends" it is part of whatever the current transaction is
<stub> If we replace the objects _connection with a real reference, when the transaction is committed what stops that instance continuing to use the same transaction? Is the transaction invalidated on commit/rollback? Or is the same one kept in use?
<SteveA> it is invalidated
<SteveA> the transaction's _obsoete flag is set
<SteveA> and guards at each method ensure it can no longer be used
<SteveA> exactly appropriate "complaining loudly" behaviour
<SteveA> and complaining with a useful message
<stub> I think we also need to fix commit to nuke the caches though or else any instances left around for garbage collection are going to bitch in their __del__ methods.
<stub> Because they cannot rollback, because their transaction is obsolete
<SteveA> yeah, that's fine.  but that's orthogonal to the issue i'm trying to get your support on ;-)
* SteveA is having an orthogonal day
<SteveA> also, it's an sqlobject issue, and i'm talking about an sqlos issue.  although, it wouldn't be a bad thing to make sqlobject bind objects with the transaction they were first used in
<lifeless> heres a square rule
<stub> I agree that replacing the instances _connection is a good idea. We might lose some functionality, but I would call it dangerous functionality (being able to reuse an instance across transactions and/or threads)
<SteveA> that is not supported in sqlobject's model
<SteveA> it is supported in the zodb, btw
<SteveA> because the zodb has richer and better-defined semantics for when an object needs to get new state
<SteveA> but, has lead to "George Bailey" objects
<SteveA> which was one of the more entertaining ZODB developers discussions
* SteveA digresses
<stub> It is supported in SQLObject I think, provided your underlying database api does (such as psycopg). Probably not thread safe through without locking.
<SteveA> okay, cool.
<SteveA> it cannot be supported, because of how the caches work
<SteveA> it cannot be supported because of what i'm describing.
<lifeless> stub: I notice you went with pound, even after my extra data on the wiki :[
<SteveA> maybe it was designined in there, in a half-arsed way
<stub> Your extra data on the wiki?
<lifeless> stub: I updated the wiki page you put up with specifics for squid
<stub> SteveA: Nah - it would have been purely by accident ;)
<SteveA> but, it is quarter-arsed support
<SteveA> okay, so plan: make an object bound to the connection it is first used in.  make caches get cleared on commit.
<jamesh> stub: I suppose it would be a bad idea to make the test suite pick a random time zone for each run ...
<SteveA> random ain't good in tests
<SteveA> just ask tom lord
<jamesh> just so long as we don't end up with tests that only pass in Calcutta.
<stub> jamesh: I would support randomly choosing between Asia/Calcutta and Pacific/Pitcairn. Fully random has a chance of getting your current timezone ;)
<stub> SteveA: Random test environment in an attempt to ensure things are environment neutral
<jamesh> Pitcairn Island is where they molest children, right?
<stub> jamesh: That is the one
<SteveA> stub: no randomness in tests.
<SteveA> if we need to do that, run the tests twice
<SteveA> once in each timezone
<SteveA> but don't introduce randomness
<SteveA> unless you set the seed first ;-)
<stub> SteveA: We already have randomness - every developer runs in a subtly different environment.
<stub> But I suspect running tests in a known timezone is good enough - it doesn't really matter if they are timezone specific tests, as long as the tests always run in that timezone
<SteveA> that is not randomness.  that is stable, but different in multiple locations.
<SteveA> we have randomness due to python's GC, though
<SteveA> but that only hurts when there's a bug in sqlobject, or other similar things.
<lifeless> jamesh: do I have r=jamesh without mucking with that iterator foo ?
<jamesh> lifeless: yes.
<lifeless> btw you missed a PEP8 violation ;)
<lifeless> the sortedDictIterator's docstring was multiline - the ending """ should be on a line of its own
<lifeless> how is this for a docstring ?
<lifeless> Topologically sort a list of dicts by the length of a a keyfield and provide an iterator to the result.
<jamesh> sounds good.
<lifeless> ok, can I ask a small favour ?
<jamesh> sure
<lifeless> can you review the patch robert.collins@canonical.com/cscvs--devel--1.0--patch-366 
<lifeless> its mingled with the same branch - my bad - which is why its a favour that I am asking
<lifeless> jamesh: also, your patch for added files is applied to mainline courtesy of matthieu moy
<lifeless> stub: btw, rosetta script is triggering permissions
<lifeless> 3Mb emails are not cool. 
<SteveA>  the length of a a keyfield
<SteveA> two "a" s
<stub> lifeless: It still happening? I fixed a permission issue for Carlos earlier.
<jamesh> lifeless: I'll get to the patch in a bit -- I've got some others I'm working on right now.
<lifeless> stub: as of 1652 yes
<lifeless> jamesh: thanks
<lifeless> SteveA: good catch
<jamesh> stub: just looking at your branch testrunner branch.  I think it could easily deadlock while reading from the test script
<jamesh> since it is doing blocking reads
<stub> jamesh: That code is the same as the mechanism the subprocess module does it. If you do foo.read() it will block. If you do read(foo.fileno(),1024) it won't. 
<stub> I think :-)
<SteveA> lifeless: does it give a particular topological sort, where there's more than one possible sort?
<jamesh> stub: you are right
<lifeless> SteveA: uhm
<SteveA> just curious
<lifeless> SteveA: the interface is a topological sort
<lifeless> the implementation is key-length
* SteveA thinks he'd have to see the code to understand
<jamesh> "The main use for this is to keep the pqm queue flowing without having to give it a lifeless enema."
<stub> lifeless: fixed one more permission. No idea if it is the last one. *sigh*
<dilys> New Malone bug 1248 filed on product Registry by Morgan Collett: Bugs in RDF output
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1248
<lifeless> jamesh: there are multiple deadlocks in the codebase
<lifeless> jamesh: droopped connections to the local cvs in the tests, librarian connection issues, observed.
<jamesh> SteveA: the result is a topological sort of a set of path names.  It does it by sorting by string length, which works because the parent path name is always shorter than its children
<SteveA> i see
<jamesh> lifeless: I just found stub's comment a little funny
<stub> lifeless doesn't find enemas funny - just a lifestyle choice
<lifeless> stub: giving them is funny
<SteveA> so you can get variable output depending on in what order the dict returns its items, when you have multiple keys of the same length.
<lifeless> SteveA: right. and thats fine.
<stub> We have been on the public channel for 1 day and we are already discussing enemas.
* SteveA directs further discussion to ##personal-enema-stories
<lifeless> stub: your code won't fix the hangs
<lifeless> stub: it needs to go into pqm, not launchpad.
<stub> lifeless: What is the issue? Are the tests completing but PQM doesn't realize it or something?
<lifeless> stub: there are three I've seen
<lifeless> two are hangs in the test suite - one in the cscvs test suite, one in the lp test suite, and the third is the test suite dying off but leaving a stale process that is never reaped
<lifeless> basically the lp test runner is too deep in the stack
<stub> ok. I thought cscvs was being run from test_on_merge.py, but I see that isn't actually the case
<SteveA> when i interrupt a test run, i often get a twistd process sitting around
<lifeless> right
<SteveA> any way to fix this?
<lifeless> teach pqm to watch for output for 10 minutes, then kill all elements of the process group
<lifeless> should be much the same as the code stub wrote for the testrunner
<carlos> morning
<jamesh> lifeless: is there a more efficient way of getting the changes between two revisions of a branch than the commands I list at the end of this page? https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/TipsForReviewers
<jamesh> lifeless: the idea being to ignore merges from rocketfuel, and compare what the two different revisions look like merged to rocketfuel
<stub> lifeless: pqm has hung
<jamesh> on the subject of detecting test suite hangs, since the launchpad test suite doesn't print anything til it completes (both with and without stub's testrunner patch), pqm can't just check its stdout/stderr to detect whether it has hung or not
<stub> jamesh: You can if you set the timeout to 40 mins or their abouts...
<stub> (suboptimal, but still fulfills the basic requirements)
<jamesh> stub: sure, but it would be nice to have a shorter timeout than that
<stub> yup
<jamesh> you only want to kill the suite if things stop happenning; not if it takes longer than expected to run
<jamesh> (I think)
<stub> We could redirect test output to stdout, then generate the end-of-test report to stderr. Might be best (?)
<stub> jamesh: You didn't include a review in that message regarding Scott's branch
<carlos> stub, I suppose I don't need to subscribe to the new topics you add if I didn't select any topic ever, right?
<carlos> I mean, I should get all mails by default
<stub> carlos: That is correct. If you really want that much spam ;)
<carlos> stub, well, atm we (Rosetta) are the kings of SPAM
<carlos> so it's not a big issue, we are going to improve the log output so it gets reduced, but until that moment...
<lifeless> stub enemad
<jamesh> stub: there wasn't really anything to review.
<stub> jamesh: ok. it just read like there was supposed to be one ;)
<jamesh> stub: it was all conflicts (a lot of them being due to fixes on Mark's branch from my previous review)
<sabdf1> mpt: thanks for the review
<mpt> a pleasure, sir
* mpt just saw WOTW, and will therefore be up working most of the night instead of futilely trying to get to sleep
<sabdf1> mpt: good?
<jamesh> mpt: was it any good?
<jordi> sabdf1: I just sent that mail.
<mpt> It was better than ID4, which it most resembles
<jordi> morning folks
<lifeless> great movie, shame they fucked the plot
<mpt> (in my *extremely* limited movie-viewing experience)
<sabdf1> jordi!
<jordi> mpt: is ID4 "Independence Day"?
<mpt> jordi: yes
<lifeless> jordi: yes
<jordi> mpt: I blogged about that one yesterday. So funny. :)
<jordi> sabdf1: hey mark
<mpt> The ending was rushed
<jordi> I haven't funny recovered from the early rise on Monday -- Stansted is *very* far away! I really need a nap...
<jordi> I love when POTUS in person saves our asses.
<carlos> jordi, morning
<SteveA> i saw WOTW in sweden.  imo, the suckiest film i've seen in ages.  nice special effects, though.
<ddaa> SteveA: even worse that THGTTG?
<ddaa> 'cause _that_ was baaaaaad...
<mpt> deus ex machina!
<mpt> That's what was wrong with WOTW, it was a big deus ex machina.
<jordi> carlos: hola
* jamesh liked h2g2
<mpt> dammit
<jordi> carlos: when is "keys day", again?
* mpt liked h2g2 as well
<jordi> today?
* Kinnison saw WotW last night. It was a perfectly acceptable hollywood candy sci-fi film. They butchered the plot a bit, but overall it was okay. The effects were good, the sound staging was thoroughly excellent.
<Kinnison> h2g2 was fantastic
<carlos> jordi, no, tomorrow
<Kinnison> ddaa: I think that you simply haven't grown up with h2g2 in your national psyche and as such you don't understand why it is so good
<carlos> jordi, I will try to prepare a lunch on Saturday there with some friends, If I get a table and some chairs... do you want to come?
<stub> Kinnison: How well do you know Gina? 
<jordi> carlos: will be flying to .fi :/
<carlos> oh, right!
<ddaa> Kinnison: I have been a h2g2 fan for years, although maybe my experience is a bit limited by being restricted to the novels.
<carlos> jordi, have fun then ;-)
<jordi> carlos: I was going to propose another day, but my nights are pretty busy this week.
<carlos> jordi, well, I only have thursday and Friday night...
<jamesh> ddaa: you need to realise that h2g2 has been subtly different in each incarnation, so the fact that the movie differed from the books a bit isn't necessarily bad
<jordi> today I invite some people for dinner, tomorrow I'll go to the cinema with beln and on Friday I should be busy packing
<ddaa> jamesh: no problem with that.
<ddaa> jamesh: my problem is about the movie being a BAD movie on its own merits.
<carlos> jordi, btw, will I meet Belen ever?
<carlos> ;-)
<jamesh> ddaa: okay ;)
<mpt> ddaa: How good it is on its own merits doesn't matter, if it has a large target audience who are going to see it because it's a variation on the theme they know well
<jordi> carlos: I guess. :)
<jordi> a few Canonical people did already. :)
<carlos> jordi, really?
<jordi> sure, she was in London
<ddaa> mpt: that it matters or not, does not matter, really :) I was just asking how bad WOTW was is comparison to h2g2, which prompted this discussion about whether h2g2 was really bad or merely sucky.
<jordi> ask mdz, we went out with him.
<carlos> jordi, dude, I will not forget that, we live in the same city! ;-)
<jordi> la la la
<jordi> Quim knows her too. :)
* ddaa suggests nobody tells him anything befor he had coffee and breakfast
<Kinnison> stub: pretty well
<mpt> ddaa: So you're asking people whose judgement you have good reason to doubt :-P
<Kinnison> stub: although I notice you and debonzi have been making more changes to her
<ddaa> mpt: right
<ddaa> Ya
<ddaa> Ya all suck!
<daf> mpt: you could equally argue that its own merits are even more important as it is a reworking of an existing plot and the audience will want it to live up to its predecessors :)
<Kinnison> A lot of people don't realise that the film was meant to be the definitive plot rework by Adams
<Kinnison> I.E. it is the story as he wanted to tell it
<stub> Kinnison: She is trying to read debian-installer/Packages.gz that doesn't exist. I just stuck an 'if os.path.exists' in there but don't know if that will cause other failures.
<mpt> Well, I've listened to the WOTW radio play, and the movie is completely different, it's not really worth comparing them.
<ddaa> Kinnison: I guess the poor lad was getting senile or something.
<daf> senile? he was 49 when he died!
<ddaa> that's a bit premature for being senile, indee
<Kinnison> stub: that certainly sounds like what I would have done
<Kinnison> stub: essentially everything is keyed off what she reads from those Packages.gz files
<Kinnison> stub: and the d-i ones are "additional"
<stub> Oh joy! There is some Zopeless stuff in there too ;)
<Kinnison> Well, she is a zopeless script
<stub> Kinnison: The DB-API level stuff isn't ;)
<Kinnison> stub: Remember she has to connect to two different dbs
<Kinnison> stub: But the KatieDB stuff is pretty irrelevant for us right now
<Kinnison> we don't need it to do the imports we need currently
<stub> Kinnison: Yup. Sorted that. I was just surprised ;)
<stub> Kinnison: I expect that she will need some distributions, distroreleases, architectures, components and whatnot created on the production system. Are you designated victim for that?
<Kinnison> stub: *nod*
<Kinnison> stub: I guess so, I'll need access to an appserver to do that though won't I? (the UI isn't in place for it I don't think)
<stub> Kinnison: I have no idea about the UI. Access can be arranged - I expect it will be simpler for you do do it directly rather than via me? Or better yet, do it on staging and cut & paste the the statements into a script to run on production?
<Kinnison> Sure, staging sounds sane
* Kinnison has never logged in there before
<stub> Kinnison: I can give you access to the database from your mawson account.
<Kinnison> stub: that'll be grand
<Kinnison> stub: I'll construct a script to run and then punt it over to you
<Kinnison> stub: I'll need the commandline to run on mawson though since I'm not sure about remote pgsql connections
<daf> psql -h asuka.ubuntu.com -U ro launchpad_staging
<Kinnison> ro?
<daf> read only
<stub> lifeless: pqm has hung (22759 pqm       16   0     0    0    0 Z  0.0  0.0   0:00.01 make <defunct>)
<stub> Kinnison: What is your unix username again?
<daf> yay pqm
<Kinnison> stub: dsilvers
<lifeless> killed
<Kinnison> daf: won't read-only mean I can't even test the inserts in a transaction though?
<daf> dunno, ask stub
<carlos> SteveA, sabdf1, stub we need gettext installed into production server or the .mo exports fail
<carlos> do you know if he will be available today?
<sabdf1> elmo's moving today
<stub> Kinnison: psql -d launchpad_staging -U dsilvers -h asuka.ubuntu.com
<carlos> hmm, right, I forgot that :-(
<carlos> sabdf1, ok
<Kinnison> stub: yep, that seems to be good
<carlos> thanks
<Kinnison> stub: I'll do everything inside a transaction to keep it clean
<sabdf1> stub: can you install packages on macquarie?
<stub> Kinnison: You have write access to staging. Let me know if you screw it - I can reset the db (but it will take staging out for an hour)
<stub> sabdf1: Nope
<Kinnison> stub: noted
<carlos> sabdf1, lifeless We have xchat and xchat2 products in launchpad. I think both should be merged as are the same...
<daf> I asked elmo to install it on macquarie when I asked him to install it on staging
<Kinnison> stub: I have no access to things like processorfamily
<daf> I guess there was a mixup
<stub> We will need it on asuka, macquarie, gangotri and mawson at a minimum. Possibly emperor too if it is required for build.
<carlos> daf, I think production is not on macquarie anymore. lifeless told me that we are moving into a clustering mode or something like that
<carlos> stub, only at runtime
<carlos> stub, for build we use an internal copy of gettext
<carlos> stub, https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/errors/showEntry.html?id=1120642938.830.514391828289
<daf> carlos: arg, that could be it
<stub> Production is still on macquarie until elmo has time to sort the next steps of migration to gangotri
<daf> stub: it's not required for build
<carlos> stub, ^^^ Any idea to fix that?
<Kinnison> stub: I'll need fairly unrestricted access to make sure I hit all the right tables
<daf> stub: it is listed on the Launchpad dependencies page
<Kinnison> stub: can you manage that easily, or do you need a list of tables from me?
<stub> Kinnison: You should have access to everything... hang
<stub> carlos: yes. Don't use selectOne if the query might return more than one result. Fix your where clause or use normal select and handle it returning 16000 rows.
<Kinnison> stub: Also, what "person" should be owning all of this?
<carlos> stub, the selectOne is not used in my code
<stub> Kinnison: I have no idea. That was one of the things I was hoping you might be more familiar with ;)
<Kinnison> stub: Do we have a "nobody" type person?
<carlos> ok, it is
<stub> carlos: Then the code you are relying on is broken. Still needs to be fixed the same way.
<carlos> stub, but it should not get more than one row
<carlos> sorry, I looked at it yesterday
<stub> Kinnison: Nope - everything that can be owned should be owned by something sane. We can create groups, but the owner of the distros and distroreleases should probably be Mark for now.
<Kinnison> So at some point we'll go through everything owned by Mark?
<stub> Kinnison: What do you need to create besides the DistroReleases that have an owner?
<Kinnison> processor families, processors
<Kinnison> distributions
<Kinnison> distroarchrelease
<stub> Kinnison: They have owners??? Yech - I have *no* idea who/what should own them :-(
<Kinnison> Well, right now I can't even select from person
<Kinnison> or distribution
<stub> I can't think of a reason why processor families or processors should have an owner, or even what it would mean if they have one. I suspect these will need to have their owner set to 'admins' and we drop the owner columns after clarification with Mark.
<Kinnison> so I'll see what I can come up with, once I can read the data
<stub> Kinnison: I'll sort your perms now
<jamesh> daf: your daf@c.c--2004/launchpad--trivial--0 branch has been sitting in merged-conditional state for a long time.  Is there anything that needs to be done before you can merge it?
<daf> jamesh: Steve pointed out a bug in the algorithm -- I should probably just take it out of the queue
<daf> until I have a fix for it
<daf> SteveA: I believe you had a suggestion for a better fix
<carlos> stub, isn't this method correct?: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filefYmv0s.html
<SteveA> fix to what?
<stub> Kinnison: Argh... I know. I needed to reset staging after PQM accepted my patch. Which it hasn't done yet. I'll get back to you.
<daf> SteveA: this is to do with the tab escaping code
<Kinnison> stub: Right, so when will that be? 2h? 3h?
<carlos> stub, with that code is impossible that we get more than one ProducRelease, right? or am I missing anything?
<daf> SteveA: you pointed out that it it wouldn't round trip properly if you had an odd number of backslashes
<jamesh> daf: I think Steve's explanation made sense (that only "[tab] " and "\[tab] " are important)
<jamesh> daf: so not highlighting the extra backslashes is fine
<SteveA> daf: we discussed a new method of escaping, using [[tab] ]  or [[[tab] ] ]  and a way of using regular expressions + a simple function to match it
<SteveA> jamesh: the existing \[tab]  thing is lossy :-(
<daf> right, so I should merge that branch and change the escaping method later?
<stub> carlos: That code is broken. There is no product.id == productseries.product, or productrelease.productseries == productseries.id
<carlos> stub, then we have more code broken inside vocabularies
<SteveA> daf: yeah, i think we need to change the escaping method, and what we intend to do should be written up somewhere.
<SteveA> daf: but it is good to merge the current improvements now.
<daf> ok, thanks for clarifying
<carlos> DistroReleaseVocabulary
<carlos> stub, is there an easy way to test a vocabulary?
<SteveA> get the vocabulary, call its API
<SteveA> a vocabulary is a named utility
<stub> carlos: Have a look at canonical/launchpad/doc/vocabulary.txt -- add more tests there
<carlos> ok
<carlos> thanks
<daf> lifeless: can you tell me if I have a merge waiting in the queue, or did it get lost when PQM got booted?
<mpt> Who here is experienced with Debian elections?
<lifeless> daf: pqm boots don't lose merges - they either fail clean or retry
<daf> lifeless: ok, that's reassuring
<SteveA> mpt: mako
<mpt> of course
<mpt> ta
<Kinnison> stub: from what I can find on the website, we might have a large proportion of the right stuff in the db already
<Kinnison> stub: all we need is to get the gaps filled for gina :-)
<stub> Kinnison: Yup. I think everything is there for hoary, which is what I'm running gina against for testing.
<Kinnison> stub: cool
<stub> At least until it died with a permission error ;)
* stub taps his foot impatiantly
* Kinnison grins
* jamesh looks at salgado's patch and boggles that we have two PersonSet.createPerson's
<sabdf1> jamesh: oops, pinged you on #ubuntu-devel
<stub> Kinnison: perms sorted.
<Kinnison> stub: cool thanks
<Kinnison> stub: So we're going with making everything owned by launchpad admins for now?
<Kinnison> stub: or by mark?
<stub> Kinnison: distros and distroreleases by mark, components, architectures, processors, processorfamilies by launchpad admins (unless you can think of a better idea) and drop the columns later. Don't know about anything else.
<Kinnison> okay
<stub> Kinnison: This only has to run on production, so you can use integer ids to keep things simple.
<Kinnison> seems sane
<sabdf1> Kinnison: we need to find a relevant owner for the distros and distroreleases
* Kinnison nods
<Kinnison> sabdf1: Clearly there should be an ubuntu team
<Kinnison> sabdf1: to own the project, product, distro etc
<stub> erm - but don't assume stuff *you* insert will get the same integer id when run on production....
<sabdf1> Kinnison: in production, there is already an ubuntucommunitycouncil
<sabdf1> and an ubuntumembers
<Kinnison> stub: aye, I know
<sabdf1> we should not be auto-creating distros and distroreleases in scripts
<Kinnison> sabdf1: I don't think either of them are quite right
<Kinnison> sabdf1: we're not
* Kinnison is writing an sql file for stub so we can get gina going on production ASAP
<stub> sabdf1: Kinnison is being my bitch
<sabdf1> stub: good choice
<sabdf1> kthkxbye....
* Kinnison only intends to enable x86,ppc,amd64
<Kinnison> We're not importing ports.ubuntu.com for now
<Kinnison> As a comment, someone has chosen the shortname 'admin' (or been given it)
<Kinnison> This is a touch close to our 'admins' team for comfort
<stub> We have no blacklist - I can change it easily enough but someone else would get it again I think (or I could just create noise entries to chew up names?)
<Kinnison> ERROR:  permission denied for sequence component_id_seq
<daf> I think PQM is wedged again
<daf> looks like it's stuck in the hct/sourcerer tests
<stub> Kinnison: fixe
<Kinnison> stub: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filepwdbDG.html
<Kinnison> eh?
<daf> lifeless: ^^
<stub> Kinnison: ERROR:  permission denied for sequence component_id_seq
<SteveA> stub: we should have a blacklist system, but i don't think it is urgent.  a topic for brazil perhaps?
<Kinnison> stub: pardon?
<SteveA> sabdf1: i don't see your topics for brazil on the wiki yet.  are they up there somewhere?
<sabdf1> SteveA: sorry, i dropped the ball there
<sabdf1> will do it shortly
<SteveA> cheers
<sabdf1> i'll just dump it in as plain text, for jazzing up later
* SteveA --> lunch with pseudo relatives
<stub> Kinnison: I fixed the permission denied error you got
<Kinnison> stub: and subsequently I got that error I nopasted
<stub> Kinnison: The 'duplicate' error you pasted indicates the sequence got out of whack.
<stub> Kinnison: It should work if you try it again
<Kinnison> stub: okay
<Kinnison> stub: cool, seems good
<Kinnison> INSERT 923517353 1
<Kinnison> cor that's a big OID
* stub pokes the production sequence too...
<Kinnison> Can someone explain what the schema table is all about?
<ddaa> Kinnison: I think you should use a distinctive nickname if you are this annoyed by people calling you like that.
<ddaa> Kinnison: maybe something like danielss
<Kinnison> ddaa: I got accused of being in the Nazi secret police when I did that
<stub> sabdf1: ^^^ schema table? It ain't documented
<ddaa> BTW, could anyone remind me what Gina does?
<Kinnison> ddaa: I'm tempted to simply establish another connection to freenode as 'dsilvers'
<stub> ddaa: Not much at the moment ;)
<ddaa> I hear of running gina on warty, so I'm wondering how that would be related to some sort of import work.
<stub> ddaa: It appears to dredge archive.ubuntu.com and extract information from all those source and binary packages.
<ddaa> Kinnison: as you as you don't mind people calling you deesilverz
<ddaa> stub: to what end?
<ddaa> I guess that's the thing that has created those tons of dummy products and stupid "head" series in launchpad...
<stub> ddaa: To populate the launchpad database with interesting information, so hct can branch, so rosetta knows what can be translated, so malone knows what can have bugs reported on it and whom to notify.
<sabdf1> SteveA: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/BrazilTopics
<Kinnison> ddaa: If it really has to be something I'm prepared to be referred to in speech then I guess I'll have to log in as 'GingerNinja' or something
<sabdf1> i've put stuff there for mpt, stub, daf, carlos, spiv, bradb, keybuk and kinnison
<stub> ddaa: I don't think Gina knows about products - just sourcepackages and binarypackages. Nicole was going to link them to Products, but the data sources were too dirty
<Kinnison> sabdf1: thanks, I'll look in a sec
<sabdf1> pelase could i ask you guys to break those things (that are understandable) into separate specs
<sabdf1> also add your own specs for features you want to discuss
<Kinnison> ;nods
<sabdf1> and label them BrazilTopic
<ddaa> stub: okaydokey, so that essentially does not interfere with the doap things we're doing here. Thanks.
<Kinnison> stub: I'm just pondering... distrorelease, distroarchrelease and component. I think that's all gina relies on and can't create
<sabdf1> ddaa: i don't mind doing a mass rename of head to main...
<Kinnison> stub: other than that, she'll make people, sourcepackagereleases etc
<ddaa> sabdf1: not the right time for that, as importd cannot cope with job migration.
<sabdf1> ddaa: ok
<sabdf1> in due course
<stub> Kinnison: debonzi said t'he distribution, distrorelease, the distroarchreleases, the components, processor and processorfamily'
<Kinnison> stub: yeah, distribution is already there, as are the processor and processorfamily entries
<Kinnison> stub: care to cast your eyes over mawson:~dsilvers/add-distro-for-gina.sql and let me know if it looks complete to you?
<ddaa> Kinnison: that would be a reasonable thing to do (GingerNinja), or pick an _utterly_ unpronouceable nick like dnlslvrstn... though I can predict that people will then call you "danielsilverstone" or "all consonnants".
<stub> sabdf1: What you talk about in cve handling makes it sound like it wants to be a bug watch
<sabdf1> stub: hmmm.....
* Kinnison wonders why sabdf1 isn't sabdfl today
<sabdf1> Kinnison: nickjam
<ddaa> "it's one for the money, two for the show"
<sabdf1> i moved from home to the office
<Kinnison> sabdf1: is that like toejam?
<stub> Kinnison: Change your nick to kiko2
<Kinnison> stub: *snigger*
<sabdf1> Kinnison: just not as tasty
* Kinnison makes a mental note to cause sabdfl mental pain at some inopportune moment in the future
<Kinnison> sabdf1: BTW, did anyone find 9 dead gay guys on your plane?
<sabdf1> Kinnison: ?!?
* Kinnison thinks he left the DVD there after sydney
<sabdf1> we dumped the bodies over the atlantic!
<ddaa> the right answere is:  :)
<Kinnison> ddaa: mu to you too
<Kinnison> hi mdz
<mdz> morning
<Kinnison> stub: Does that patch look right?
<ddaa> I've been learning how to type it in japanese, so happpy to have a chance to use it :)
<Kinnison> ddaa: *g*
<stub> Patch? I see no steenking patch?
<carlos> ddaa, just get daf's laptop and it will start printing japanese characters without any notice, you don't need to learn how to type them, they will just appear :-P
* ddaa wonders whether there are han ideogram subsitutes for common smilies
<Kinnison> 12:01 < Kinnison> stub: care to cast your eyes over mawson:~dsilvers/add-distro-for-gina.sql and let me know if it looks complete to you?
<Kinnison> carlos: mine does hebrew with little bidding
<carlos> Kinnison, another laptop I should not touch ;-)
<stub> Kinnison: That all looks fine thanks (although I guess that rollback will need to go ;) )
<Kinnison> carlos: tbh, you have to manage to press both shift keys at the same time to change keymap
<Kinnison> stub: aye
<Kinnison> stub: that's just for testing
<daf> is there anyone apart from lifeless who can boot pqm?
<Kinnison> elmo
<Kinnison> (who is moving today)
<daf> right
<daf> apart from lifeless and elmo...
<Kinnison> ...what have the romans ever done for us?
<daf> nothing!
<carlos> Kinnison, could you take care of https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1249/ ?
<Kinnison> Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page.
<Kinnison> You are logged in as Daniel Silverstone
<Kinnison> apparently not
<carlos> Kinnison, still outside the admin team?
<Kinnison> nope
<Kinnison> Daniel Silverstone is
<Kinnison> Approved Member of Launchpad Administrators
<Kinnison>  Administrator of The Aranha Team
<carlos> Kinnison, then it's a malone bug...
<carlos> Kinnison, retry now, please
<Kinnison> I can see that now
<carlos> bradb-away, BjornT did you changed anything about private bugs visibility?
<Kinnison> carlos: I'm not in the launchpad developers team
<Kinnison> carlos: only in the admin team
* Kinnison joins the developers team
<carlos> oh, I thought it was the same...
<Kinnison> nup
* Kinnison waits for stub to approve his membership
<carlos> Kinnison, done
* stub waits for the notification to arrive (?)
<carlos> stub, I did it already
<stub> Yay - somebody else knows how to drive it!
* stub quickly revokes his admin roles
<carlos> x-)
<Kinnison> How do I unsubscribe my specific CC?
<carlos> stub, I'm managing most of the Ubuntu l10n teams 
<carlos> Kinnison, there is no way, change it to Watch so you don't get the emails twice
<Kinnison> pity it uses my person number and not my name
<Kinnison> inthe URL
<Kinnison> Anyway, I shall read the bug now
<carlos> stub, would you apply to production the patchset I sent you some hours ago? Pretty please :-)
<stub> nag, nag, nag ;)
* stub sends the merge request to pqm and waits until next week
<carlos> ;-)
<stub> Gina is still a noise bitch
<stub> erm... noisy
<Kinnison> stub: aye, but consider how annoying women are who won't actually *TELL YOU* when something is wrong
<stub> Kinnison: I've gone a fair way to making her shut up until you ask for her input ;)
<stub> Still some subprocess output leaking through
* Kinnison nods
<Kinnison> dpkg-source -x mostly I guess
<sabdf1> mpt: i'm afraid someone has revered the user_icon to the ShadowMan, could you fix it please?
<mpt> sabdf1: sure
<sabdf1> thanks. re-revert it!
<carlos> did we lose the feature to move bugs from one product to another?
<carlos> I'm not able to move https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/893 from launchpad to Rosetta
<carlos> at least I don't see where should I do it...
<Kinnison> carlos: So, that bug
<Kinnison> carlos: I think your answer looks good
<Kinnison> carlos: although won't it need a clauseTables?
<carlos> Kinnison, I fixed the same problem with ProductReleaseVocabulary
<carlos> Kinnison, no, as the way it uses SQLBuilder
<Kinnison> carlos: Right
<Kinnison> carlos: Well, seems you know the answer and since I'm not an SQLObject guru, nor do I understand the Vocabulary objects right now, you're best placed to fix it
<Kinnison> carlos: but agree with your concern and your proposed fix
<carlos> ok, not sure if that would break other things in Soyuz
<carlos> if you think the fix is ok, will apply the fix now
<carlos> that vocabulary will break on production as soon as we import warty and breezy 
<Kinnison> Well all of soyuz is meant to assume unique distroreleasename in distribution
<carlos> hmm,  perhaps it will not break with hoary and breezy as we only have one distribution, right
<carlos> but the DB model was changed to let us have two releases with the same name
<carlos> stub, wasn't it?
<stub> Kinnison: What prints "Check Sourcepackage libtie-cache-perl Version 0.17-1 before process it
<stub> "
<Kinnison> carlos: aye, the UNIQUE is (name,distribution)
<Kinnison> stub: not a clue
<carlos> sabdf1, I need to add some sample data to add a test for that bug, did you merge your changes already?
<cprov> morning all
<Kinnison> hi cprov
<cprov> Kinnison: hi there, how is it going, hopefully I'll be back to buildd review soon, gpg-ng is almost done
<cprov> stub: ping 
<Kinnison> cprov: excellent news
<stub> cprov: pong
<cprov> stub: have you looked the patch to rename GPGkey.revoked to active ?
<stub> cprov: Nope - my queue is empty. No idea where the patch is.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Rosetta permission updates (patch-2031: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<ddaa> Yiiiiiipeee!
<cprov> stub: still in jamesh's .. but could you preempt the movement and goes there (celso.providelo@canonical.com/lauchpad--gpg--ng--0) ?
<ddaa> EP finally rejected the swpat directive!!!!
<ddaa> http://mail.fsfeurope.org/pipermail/press-release/2005q3/000109.html
<Kinnison> ddaa: Quite definitively too
<cprov> stub: i'm finishing the last small changes required by jamesh ...only UI
<ddaa> Kinnison: they'll come back. But that's a significant victory, as the political class is now a bit more educated about the stakes and tricks involved in the issue.
* Kinnison nods
<Kinnison> Hmm, London got the Olympics
<ddaa> Good for you guys. The Paris campain was abysmal :)
* Kinnison yawns
* Kinnison decides it's lunchtime
<Kinnison> ring me if you need me
<carlos> Kinnison, and software patents were rejected ;-)
<Kinnison> carlos: yes, ddaa said
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  sync with database after updating Packaging records for +ubuntupkg page (patch-2032: james.henstridge@canonical.com)
<daf> /home/pqm/arch/queue/workdir/rocketfuel@canonical.com/rocketfuel@canonical.com--+-launchpad--devel--0/launchpad/lib/canonical/launchpad/ftests/../pagetests/foaf+/30-mergepeople.txt ... /bin/sh: line 1: 18718 Killed
<daf> humph
<carlos> fuck, breezy has been imported already into launchpad...
<Kinnison> carlos: pardon?
<carlos> Kinnison, breezy has been created into production
<carlos> so all its transaltions are being imported atm 
<carlos> and I was not ready
<Kinnison> carlos: It has been created, yes
<Kinnison> carlos: oh
<Kinnison> sorry
<carlos> instead of 41 reviews now I have 187...
<Kinnison> My patch created all the relevant bits of distroness for Ubuntu
<carlos> Kinnison, it's my fault I should did this review long time ago
<carlos> so don't worry
<Kinnison> okay
* Kinnison ponders his lunch once more
<debonzi> hi all
* carlos -> lunch 
<cprov> stub: I've finished jamesh requests, should I move the branch to your queue just for registering or it's no necessary
<stub> cprov: i have already created it in my queue
<cprov> stub: I see, tks
<stub> cprov: Do you know what is printing all these "Check Sourcepackage xtartan Version 2.3-10 before process it" lines in gina ?
<stub> debonzi: ^^^
<debonzi> stub, yep... on gina.py import_sourcepackage and import_binarypackage ... it still have some print calls 
<debonzi> stub, I didn't change they on my patch... sorry
<stub> debonzi: Ahhh! I was grepping in lib/canonical ;)
<debonzi> stub, heh.. do you want me to change then together with the test stuff or will you change them by tourself?
<debonzi> s/tourself/yourself
<debonzi> stub, did you get gina running for hoary?
<stub> debonzi: Looks like it, although it hasn't finished
<stub> debonzi: I'm make these last few tweaks and leave a run overnight
<kiko-zzz> here I am
<kiko-zzz> o/~ rock you luck a hurricane o/~
<jamesh> kiko: are we having a reviewer meeting tonight?
<kiko> I was supposing it would happen in 20m 
<jamesh> good.  just checking.
<kiko> (even though we didn't send out mail on the subject)
<debonzi> stub, cool... and how about warty and breezy? did you talk with Kinnison/mark?
<Kinnison> debonzi: myself and stub got things ready for the run today
<debonzi> Kinnison, that is great.. tanks Kinnison 
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Improved the test for #1036 so it detects future breakages (patch-2033: carlos.perello@canonical.com)
<sabdf1> stub: your mod to -39-0.sql needs a tweak, i think
<stub> sabdf1: eh?
<sabdf1>  UPDATE CVERef SET cvestate=2 WHERE cveref LIKE 'CVE-%';
<sabdf1> these lines will not work
<sabdf1> there's only one of them, but for correctness...
<sabdf1> so i guess the update has to be, like:
<sabdf1> UPDATE CVERef SET cveref=substring(cveref from 5), cvestate=2 WHERE cveref LIKE 'CVE-%';
<sabdf1> do them both at once
<sabdf1> same for the CAN's
<sabdf1> stub: make sense?
<stub> sabdf1: yes - that is correct. I'll fix it now (I have that branch open)
<Kinnison> eww, is sql 1-based offsets too?
<sabdf1> stub: ok cool
<sabdf1> Kinnison: hideous, innit
<Kinnison> sabdf1: I'm shuddering as we speak
<Kinnison> icky
<sabdf1> salgado: pls see mail
<salgado> sabdf1, just saw it. (and I'm already taking care of it. ;)
<sabdf1> salgado: thanks ;-)
<jamesh> launchpad looks really pretty now
<sabdf1> jamesh: thanks :-)
<sabdf1> salgado: i've just mirrored up a few more tests
<kiko> jamesh, salgado, SteveA, stub: it's that #canonical-meeting time
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Permission and patch fixes (patch-2034)
<stub> meeting?
<kiko> heh
<kiko> stub, it's the reviewer meeting; we had proposed to invite you to participate if you so wanted to
* stub can't seem to join
<jamesh> stub: same password as for the other channels
<daf> use the password, luke^Wstub
<kiko> talentlesstramps
* kiko ####
<Kinnison> go kiko
<daf> oh dear
* morg1 goes out for a bit...
<SteveA> kiko: 
<kiko> canonical-meeting baby
<SteveA> what's the password again?
<kiko> very funny
<salgado> jblack, around?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Fixed a bug with ProductReleaseVocabulary + test (patch-2035: carlos.perello@canonical.com)
<jblack> salgado: Sure am, though I'm a little hectic at the moment. WHat's up? 
<mpt> salgado: Sorry I've taken so long to finish BasicVoting
<salgado> jblack, had a problem trying to merge rocketfuel: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filey9keu4.html
<salgado> jblack, seems to be always reproductible, with baz COTM
<mpt> salgado: My main blocker now is knowing exactly what is going to be presented when a preferential voting poll closes
<salgado> mpt, no worries. I still owe you some answers for questions you raised.
<mpt> salgado: and thanks for your work on decruftify-b--1
<jblack> salgado: Could you msg me the up for that url? A couple weeks ago I had a filesystem failure (two, actually) 
<salgado> jblack, sure
<SteveA> mpt: a table, 1st column is number of votes.  subsequent columns are the preferences.  one row in the table for each unique set of preferences observed.
<mpt> hmmm, that makes sense
<mpt> though it might get very long
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> but short as can be, if we're not calculating the results
<SteveA> i'd suggest sorting by number of votes.  not sure what to sort on after that.
<SteveA> jamesh: would it be possible to have scripts that represent the operations in TipsForReviewers available in RocketFuel and on chinstrap as scripts that run with a few simple options?
<jamesh> SteveA: I suppose so.  Sounds like a good idea
<dilys> New Malone bug 1251 filed on product Bazaar by Guilherme Salgado: baz merge always failing with "exiting on botched invariant"
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1251
<mpt> COW
<mpt> Moin ate my changes again
<SteveA> you have the moin editor backup thing?
<mpt> yes, but I hadn't clicked "Preview" yet for these changes, so the backup is even more out of date than the current version
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.24: Cherry pick patch-2026 into productin (patch-3: carlos.perello@canonical.com, rocketfuel@canonical.com)
<carlos> stub, thanks
<salgado> jamesh, I'm quite sure that extra createPerson() method is the result of a badly solved conflict. I'm merging from rocketfuel now and will reply to your review soon
<jamesh> salgado: yep.  There are two createPerson()'s in rocketfuel too (not just your branch)
<jamesh> salgado: so fixing it is good.
<salgado> jamesh, sure. I'll fix it. I think it's that because I don't have these two createPerson()s on my branch
<jamesh> salgado: okay.  I assumed you'd removed one, rather than one being added on rocketfuel :(
<lifeless> dilys: ping
<lifeless> bah
<lifeless> ddaa: ping
<ddaa> lifeless: pouet
<ddaa> wazza?
<lifeless> ddaa: can you do your rollout foo for me, for robert.collins@canonical.com/cscvs--devel--0, and cherry pick robert.collins@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0--patch-139 into the launchpad checkout on the importd machines ?
<ddaa> duh launchpad is down :(
<lifeless> ddaa: I've been fighting test failures all evening on this :[
<lifeless> - fixes svn update and the x bit.
<ddaa> ha, so you reckon update was broken?
<lifeless> yes
<ddaa> what's the status of /tmp cleanup? Just out of curiosity.
<ddaa> If I have to make a rollout, I'd rather roll that one out as well.
<lifeless> code for that was going to be written tonight, but after the test wrangling I went through, it ain't gonna happen
<ddaa> cause otherwise I expect we're going to have /tmp trouble on hoover soon
<lifeless> will be my first thing tomorrow morning though
<ddaa> mind if we delay that rollout until that is done too?
<bradb> morning all
<kiko> morning bradb
<ddaa> lifeless: ?
<bradb> hey kiko 
<lifeless> ddaa: yes
<ddaa> okay will do
<lifeless> ddaa: kamion has a bunch of stuff pending
* bradb notes it's never fun to wake up to a pqm failure message in one's Inbox
* ddaa wipes out tmp cruft from hoover slaves
<kiko> jamesh, the header padding in PR could use some beautifying :-P
<kiko> and I had an idea
<kiko> if the branch had conflicts 
<kiko> instead of merge
<kiko> print "conflicts (23)" as the linktext
<jamesh> good idea
<kiko> that removes the need for the (conflicts) header
<kiko> and then
<kiko> aha
<kiko> one way to solve the header padding
<kiko> remove the header border
<kiko> IOW the border only starts right under the "Date  Branch [...]  Full" header 
<kiko> jamesh, sound reasonable? the Run Date being so glued into the border was bothering me
<jblack> is lp broken?
<jamesh> sounds like a good idea
<kiko> lp is down apparently
<kiko> lifeless?
<mpt> bradb: Better that it failed while you were sleeping than that it failed while you were waiting for it
<bradb> indeed
* bradb hits the shower while make check runs
<lifeless> kiko: I don't have the account on the new box yet
<kiko> lifeless, uhm. can you elaborate?
<lifeless> kiko: we're moving boxes
<lifeless> kiko: but nm, it looks like prod is building a clean run now
<kiko> oh. right now?
<kiko> cool
<lifeless> should be up now
* lifeless larts stub 
<kiko> thanks mr.
<salgado> lifeless, have you seen https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/products/bazaar/+bugs/1251 ?
<salgado> jamesh, still around?
<jamesh> salgado: yep
<salgado> jamesh, would you like to have a look at the changes I did after your review of my smallfixes branch?
<jamesh> grabbing them
<salgado> jamesh, great. thank you
<mpt> wow, moin logged me out twice in two hours
* mpt applauds
<jamesh> salgado: your changes look good.
<jamesh> salgado: I'll set your branch to merge-approved
<ddaa> lifeless: I see that your cscvs is not up to date with mine (i.e. production)
<ddaa> lifeless: is that intentional?
<salgado> jamesh, cool. thanks
<lifeless> ddaa: I merged mainline in, 
<lifeless> ddaa: just merge mine into yours
<ddaa> Okay, I'll do that and run the tests. That may take some doing though. Mesh merge sucks.
<ddaa> Note that I do not say _your_ mesh merge.
<ddaa> It's just that it does not actually work as expected.
* mpt wonders why three-way diffs don't use lines that differ only by a small amount (e.g. indentation) as a guide to grouping and ordering chunks
<ddaa> cause diff and friends are purposefully stupid
* SteveA valiantly resists the urge to rewrite large chunks of sqlos and sqlobject
<jblack> 
<mpt> [0014] 
<ddaa> 
<mpt> ooo, pretty
<ddaa> "appearance of a dragon walking" according to wikipedia
<ddaa> or "here be a dragon" according to me :)
<jblack> sorry for the reverse S. 
<mpt> it's a degrees symbol according to AbiWord :-/
<jblack> I meant to switch over to go back to ddaa's email. : )
<jblack> Ooohhh. I wonder how I made it.
<jblack>  ? 
<mpt> no, 
<jblack> I can't do ctrl-x. :( 
<mpt> and in OOo it's a box
<mpt> bah
<ddaa> http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/%E9%BE%98
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Fix patch-17-39-0 gooder (patch-2036: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<kiko> SteveA, about linkifying, what do you suggest I do?
<SteveA> kiko: which bit?
<kiko> the escaping issue.
<SteveA> i want to be the one to integrate your work into launchpad, as i want to take responsibility for the conceptual integrity of the TALES additions
<SteveA> so, i'll happily handle that part
<SteveA> maybe you can do the bug lookup ?
<kiko> yes
<kiko> I'll handle that now
<SteveA> cool
<kiko> can I do a full import?
<kiko> i.e. in the header
<SteveA> of?
<kiko> without being concerned about dependencies 
<kiko> of interfaces.bug
<SteveA> you can always import interfaces anywhere
<kiko> okay
<SteveA> interfaces.IBugSet
<SteveA> that's the beauty of interfaces
<kiko> I thought it would be nice to be able to linkify to a task
<kiko> bug x task y
<SteveA> cool.  anything goes if you use interfaces
<SteveA> go wild
<kiko> where y would be a context
<kiko> but that won't ever work :-(
<kiko> bug 23 context product foo
<SteveA> ___bug_23_on_product_foo__ ?
<kiko> bug 23 product foo
<ddaa> mh... actually, "baz merge" seems to work better when merging by smaller steps...
<kiko> maybe
<SteveA> talk to mpt
<SteveA> he will give ideas
<kiko> he's the ideas man
<kiko> okay
<mpt> _bug 123 in ubuntu hoary_
<kiko> SteveA, let's try and get this in tonight so malone shines next week?
<mpt> mmmmm, brittle
<kiko> mpt, how do I know what ubuntu hoary is?
<kiko> distro or product?
<mpt> you don't know whether it's a product or a distro
<mpt> snap
<kiko> okay, that'll be step 2
<kiko> right
<SteveA> kiko: depends how my database fixes and menus fixes go.  this is just polish, so it has to come at a lower priority than those.
<mpt> kiko: so, you can't
<SteveA> kiko: i'll se what i can do, though
<kiko> SteveA, but those aren't going to land today, are they?
<SteveA> sure they are
<kiko> aieee
<mpt> kiko: just link to the bug, and let Demystifying v2 sort out the workflow from there
<SteveA> there's a small menus fix
<kiko> mpt, okay.
<SteveA> and a pretty small database infrastructure change
<kiko> SteveA, I'll get you the patch in a few minutes
<mpt> SteveA: Will the LaunchpadMenus spec need updating with new instructions, and if so will you have time to do so?
<SteveA> i think landing your stuff won't take long, provided you have written tests
<lifeless> night all
<SteveA> mpt: i won't have time for that today.  maybe daf can help?  what new destructions?
<jblack> sleep well.
<mpt> SteveA: Only if you're making changes on how the menus are programmed
<mpt> on -> to
<kiko> bradb, can you write tests for the linkify thing?
<kiko> i.e. do you have time to do this right about now
<mpt> SteveA: and document the +debug-menu thing perhaps
<kiko> I'll send you the patch if so
<bradb> kiko: not right now, sorry, desparately trying to merge FBN
<SteveA> mpt: no API changes at present.  just implementation fix from a bug daf reported.  maybe you or daf can document the +debug-menus thing?
<bradb> kiko: if it's something i can do later, i can do it later
<mpt> SteveA: ok
<ddaa> That's it :)
<ddaa> Hear! People of the launchpad!
<ddaa> when "baz merge" gives you grief
<ddaa> do "baz missing -s" for the target branch
<ddaa> and then do stepwise "baz merge" at several points along the line
<ddaa> particularly around merge points
<ddaa> you can tell merge points using "baz merges REVISION" (note the s)
<jblack> Ahhh. They've got a hole. 
<SteveA> there really should not be an API that is 'baz merge' and 'baz merges'
<ddaa> so baz merge can pick a different ancestor each time (it's not-quite-deterministic, unlike star-merge).
<SteveA> that sucks so bad
<SteveA> from a UI perspecvity
<SteveA> perspective
<ddaa> SteveA: yes it does, legacy UI cruft.
<ddaa> baz merges predates baz merge, and it's a very little known command.
<SteveA> does python ever fail for 'import thread' these days?
<SteveA> jamesh: you'll know!
<kiko> mpt!
<kiko> I have a question for you
<kiko> the linkify code I have currently does 
<kiko> [www.foo.com]  for links to http://www.foo.com/baz/bar/boo
<kiko> is that acceptable?
<mpt> I saw that and thought it was odd
<kiko> should I just ellipsize?
<kiko> I want to avoid URLs blowing up my video
<mpt> Isn't this covered by DisplayingParagraphsOfText?
<SteveA> hmm, perhaps thread is missing on some micro platforms
<kiko> mpt, if you want to help me, tell me exactly what I should do
<SteveA> but screw that.  we depend on '
<SteveA> thread'
<mpt> kiko: ok, make linkifying run *before* DisplayingParagraphsOfText does
<mpt> kiko: then the URL will be wrapped, but the link will still work.
<SteveA> kiko: i think it should be [foo.com] 
<mpt> because the link is based on the URL before it was wrapped.
<SteveA> and [foo.co.uk] 
<SteveA> mpt: putting <a> into DisplayingParagraphsOfText will break it
<mpt> because it'll become &lt;a&gt;?
<mpt> what fun
<SteveA> the interaction of linkifying stuff with other stuff is not trivial
<mpt> true
<kiko> I was going to say just that
<mpt> It seemed like the simplest, simplest spec to write
<kiko> so the choices are -- link to hostname, or ellipsize the URL, or include the full link.
<mpt> when I first started
<SteveA> and i have DisplayingParagraphsOfText ready to merge, it looks like
<jamesh> SteveA: I think threading is enabled for pretty much every Python build.  I wouldn't be surprised if --disable-thread is somewhat untested
<kiko> mpt, you software engineer underestimator
<mpt> I thought it was going to be about two paragraphs
<mpt> ok
<ddaa> thinking of it... this stepwise mesh merge is probably not to dissimilar to a poor-man cdv merge...
<SteveA> let's do linkifying little by little
<kiko> right
<SteveA> we can start of with just converting text to a simple link
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Fix patch-17-39-0.sql more gooder (patch-2037: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<mpt> kiko: I don't like [foo.com]  much at all
<SteveA> and deal with goats.cx problems for now
<kiko> mpt, give me a better suggestion
* SteveA --> sqlos bugfix
<kiko> SteveA, a simple link won't fix the problems I'm seeing in quite a few bugs and I'd love to land that too
<kiko> I'll use common sense...
<SteveA> kiko: i think we're at the stage where a spec would help explain things.
<SteveA> needn't be big
<SteveA> but there are enough interactions going on that we must capture the rationale
<kiko> I can't do that SteveA, not today
<mpt> kiko: Anyway, [foo.com]  won't help you when it comes to [llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch.co.uk] 
<kiko> mpt, stop strawmanning
<SteveA> then i think we can't land anything but the simplest link code
<kiko> okay
<SteveA> kiko: work out the very simplest possible thing
<mpt> I'm not, that's a real domain
<mpt> As I'm sure daf is aware, since it's Welsh
<kiko> mpt, I know, but it's a minor issue we can surely live with
<SteveA> yeah, i know about all the domains in .uk
<SteveA> kiko: here's what i need to know
<mpt> kiko: The very simplest possible thing is to linkify after DPoT
<SteveA>  - what pages will you want to linkify things right now, in this first implementation ?
<mpt> Actually, DPoT doesn't split anything anyway, does it?
<kiko> SteveA, only bug pages for now
<SteveA>  - will the text that gets linkified also be passing through other formatters? (DPoT ?)
<mpt> only bug pages? then what's the problem?
<mpt> just implement exactly what I specced in the bug
<carlos> debonzi, https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu <-- I think we should sort that distrorelease list by version
<SteveA> if so, why not just make DPoT do the work as an extra step, and make this available as DisplayingLinkifiedParagraphsOfText 
<SteveA> there is no need to generalize
<mpt> SteveA: agreed
<SteveA> so, how does DPoT get accessed?  fmt:paragraph ?
* SteveA can't rememeber
<SteveA> if so, fmt:paragraph_with_links
<SteveA> and we leave it up to the code to do the right thing
<debonzi> carlos, you are right.. I will add it to my TODO list.. thanks
<SteveA> no chaining of formatters
<carlos> debonzi, thank you ;-)
<SteveA> no questions about whether the code is already escaped or not
<SteveA> and, we have a chance of landing this today.
<kiko> can somebody explain what you are suggesting?
<kiko> in baby talk
<SteveA> kiko: okay.  i will explain.
<SteveA> 1. we have DisplayingParagraphsOfText almost ready to merge.
<mpt> kiko: You could read the spec, it's in your queue anyway ;-)
<SteveA> 2. DisplayingParagraphsOfText adds tal:content="structure sometext/fmt:paragraph" (or something very similar)
<mpt> https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/DisplayingParagraphsOfText
<SteveA> 3. we're going to be using this for displaying a bunch of stuff
<mpt>  /fmt:text-to-html
<kiko> so far so good
<SteveA> 4. so, let's also have /fmt:text-to-html-linked
<mpt> so it could include linkifying without being renamed anyway
<SteveA>    rather than /fmt:linkify/fmt:text-to-html
<carlos> mpt, daf https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/hoary/+sources/gnome-panel has a bad link to +translations as part of the menu
<SteveA> or anything more exotic
<kiko> SteveA, does this work for nice_pre too?
<kiko> or does this come after nice_pre?
<carlos> mpt, daf it should be https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/hoary/+sources/gnome-panel/+translations instead of https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/hoary/+translations
<SteveA> kiko: we can have nice-pre-linkified
<daf> carlos: that should be fixed by my menus branch
<kiko> okay
<carlos> daf, ok
<mpt> carlos: That's very much daf
<SteveA> the point is, we don't want to chain fmt:this/fmt:that
<kiko> BjornT?
<kiko> SteveA, okay, accepted
<SteveA> cool
<daf> hmm, then, again, that's a source package
<kiko> that way ensures escaping is done properly I see
<daf> so perhaps it needs some more attention
<BjornT> kiko: yes?
<kiko> SteveA, that doesn't help me with the linktext though
<SteveA> linktext?
<kiko>   File "lib/canonical/launchpad/webapp/tales.py", line 476, in linkify
<kiko>     bug = getUtility(IBugSet)[bug_number] 
<kiko>   File "/home/kiko/devel/rocketfuel/launchpad/lib/canonical/launchpad/database/bugset.py", line 18, in __getitem__
<kiko>     item = self.table.selectOne(self.table.q.id == id)
<kiko> AttributeError: 'BugSet' object has no attribute 'table'
<kiko> BjornT, kinda weird, isn't it?
<SteveA> that looks well untested
<SteveA> kiko: what do you mean 'linktext' ?
<kiko> the text of the link, SteveA -- what is displayed to the end-user.
<SteveA> also, i need to stop talking about this, and get on with other work soon.
<mpt> kiko: Splitting long words is a separate problem that can be handled slowly
<SteveA> kiko: what is the difficulty?
<mpt> or carefully, I should say
<mpt> It doesn't need to be in today's landing
<kiko> it annoys me that a large number of bug summaries contain links and blow up my video
<kiko> can I not land an interim fix that makes my life as a triager less painful?
<kiko> many rosetta bugs do this for instance
<SteveA> blow up your video?
<kiko> (nor that it's rosetta's fault)
<SteveA> do they contain links to launchpad?
<SteveA> to localhost?
<kiko> yes, scroll away into the netherland
<kiko> links to launchpad.ubuntu.com/bla bla bla yes
<mpt> It is Rosetta's fault, Rosetta's URLs are too long :-)
<daf> horizontal scrolling is evil
<BjornT> kiko: yes, that's bad... use .get(bug_number) instead. report a bug about it, and i'll have a look at it later
<daf> can we not use font-family: monospace + explicit line breaks?
<kiko> BjornT, okay.
<daf> or CSS for the wrapping behaviour we want, if there is some
<SteveA> okay, i'm going to work on database code.  kiko, mpt: work out what you want to do.  keep it extremely simple.  i'll check back in an hour to chat about it.
<mpt> daf: there isn't, and there won't be widely available for the next ~7 years
<daf> mpt: any significant drawback to monospace + <br>?
<kiko> I'm going to use the hostname unless mpt gives me a solution in 5 minutes :-P
<mpt> daf: not that I can think of
<daf> hmm, I guess it might cause adjacent spaces to collapse
<mpt> kiko, I shouldn't even be awake
<kiko> lalallalaa
<mpt> grrrrr
<carlos> grrr kiko at this moment I wish tal had if/else clauses...
<SteveA> carlos: it does.  in python.  do it in python ;-)
<kiko> carlos, tal is one big fat wart in zope and I will mail the loser who designed it with your comments
<carlos> SteveA, in python? how?
<kiko> SteveA, the lack of else in tal is a serious shortcoming
<carlos> SteveA, if we have content, show this html code, if we don't have content, show this other code....
<SteveA> tal:condition="view/have_content" .... tal:condition="not: view/have_content"
<mpt> carlos: What's wrong with "not: ..."?
<SteveA> compute have_content in your view's class
<carlos> kiko, I introduced an extra textarea with #1036 fix because the missing else :-(
<kiko> mpt, duplicating HTML content
<SteveA> use a macro
<carlos> SteveA, I know, but that's exactly what an if/else does and it's more easy to detect errors with an if/else than with the foo and not foo
<SteveA> put it in a separate view
<kiko> SteveA, I find macros expensive 
<kiko> like
<kiko> VERY expensive
<SteveA> eh?
<kiko> if they were 5c macros I would agree
<kiko> defining and using a macro makes you jump through hoops!
<SteveA> macros in the same page tempate are simple
<kiko> really?
<SteveA> yes
<daf> Steve pasted an example the other day
<mpt> kiko: Would you prefer your e-mail client to show long URLs as [hostname]  as well?
<kiko> mpt, I use a text-based email client, but yes
<daf> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileMpALym.html
<kiko> my god
<mpt> kiko: as opposed to an audio-based one?
<kiko> that is so cool
<kiko> mpt, as opposed to a graphical client, you sleepless soon-to-be-barzilian-pure
<SteveA> kiko: you've been damaged by zope2
<kiko> I love flowers
<mpt> kiko: The situation is exactly the same in a graphical one -- the window is still a particular size
<mpt> kiko: I guess we just disagree on this, and you're the coder, so there's nothing I can do
* debonzi -> Lunch
<kiko> mpt, in all truthfulness, I don't like [hostname]  very much either, but I hate it less than I hate horizontal scrolling
<kiko> mpt, I'm accepting any interim solution you suggest
<mpt> kiko: If an URL is wider than the available space, it's on a line by itself, and once you implement linkifying, the whole of it will be clickable, so you don't need to scroll anyway
<mpt> (unless you're actually interested in the contents of the URL)
<mpt> So just linkifying will improve the situation
<dilys> New Malone bug 1253 filed on product Malone by Christian "kiko" Reis: The auto-summary code should only use the first paragraph of the description
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1253
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=SteveA/trivial]  import fascism, kill translationeffort, kill sshkey browser code, add __all__s to interfaces, other cleanings-up (patch-2038: daf@canonical.com)
<daf> hurrah!
<daf> *finally*
<kiko> woooo!
<bradb> oh god, i *beg* that not to mean that my merge request is going to fail again
<daf> if it does, it'll probably because of conflicts
<daf> (my changes were to do with complying with the fascist rather than enforcing the fascism)
<bradb> yeah. /me does a quick merge to find out
<kiko> is there such a thing as a quick merge?
<bradb> "quick", like 10 minutes
<bradb> :)
<kiko> heh
<SteveA> daf: what does the fascist output say now i wonder...  if it's sane enough, i'll merge the fascist
<bradb> * Searching for best merge point .../home/pqm/thelove@canonical.com---bazaar--devo--1.5/src/baz/libarch/namespace.c:595:botched invariant
* SteveA proceeds to rip out half of sqlos
<daf> I'm just checking that now
<bradb>     !!version_end
<bradb> baz: uncaught exception: -1:(exiting on botched invariant)
<bradb>   please report this as a bug to bazaar@lists.canonical.com
* bradb falls back on --star-merge
<mpt> bradb: you and everyone else
<daf> SteveA: we still have about five browser code files importing the DB in order to use ObjectWidget/CustomWidget
<carlos> kiko, I think firefox is still broken with textareas
<ddaa> bradb: if that does not work, about 45 mins ago I explained a new merge trick I just found about.
<carlos> kiko, We still have the bug (and I think that FINALLY, I got it fixed) I start hating textareas
<ddaa> might help
<kiko> carlos, somehow, I doubt it :-)
<carlos> kiko-fud, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file3RLcMa.html
<carlos> kiko-fud, from the HTML standard
<bradb> ********************************************************
<bradb> *   2 conflicted items in this tree. Please            *
<bradb> * resolve each conflict with "baz resolved 'filename'" *
<bradb> ********************************************************
<carlos> those textareas should be exactly the same, right?
<carlos> kiko-fud, they are not, first one adds an extra new line
* carlos prepares a .html just in case he can reproduce it easily...
<kiko-fud> carlos, they seem to be quite different. html inside textareas is not very permissive wrt to whitespace, I told you...
<daf> binarypackagename, bounty, codeofconduct, distribution, product, project, sourcepackagename
<kiko-fud> maybe s/html/implementation of html parsing/
<daf> and the rest are either uses of BugFactory
<daf> or instantiating content classes directly
<carlos> kiko-fud, yeah, that's why I didn't fix it correctly first time, but anyway, the standard says:
<SteveA> what about __all__ and import * ?
<carlos> a line break immediately following a start tag must be ignored, as must a line break immediately before an end tag
<kiko-fud> interesting
<bradb> daf: 
<bradb> =======
<bradb>     bug = Int(title = _('Bug ID'), required = True, readonly = True)
<bradb>     message = Int(title = _('Message ID'), required = True, readonly = True)
<bradb> >>>>>>> MERGE-SOURCE
<bradb> did you throw those specs in there around the ='s?
<bradb> spaces, even
<daf> eww, no
<kiko-fud> SteveA, sent patch
<kiko-fud> that was NOT ME EITHER
* kiko-fud holds nose
<daf> SteveA: just a second, I'll need to pull in the new fascist again
<carlos> kiko-fud, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileMpALym.html
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> wront link
<carlos> kiko-fud, http://people.ubuntu.com/~carlos/broken.html
<carlos> kiko-fud, there you have, could you tell me what am I missing?
<carlos> kiko-fud, the first new line is ignored as the spec says, but the second one is not
<carlos> daf, kiko-fud please, could you confirm it's a bug so I can reopen the firefox's bug report?
<daf> carlos: they look the same to me
<carlos> daf, I get an extra new line with the first one
<carlos> daf, after foo
<daf> SteveA: There were 32 imports 'from *' without an __all__.
<daf> SteveA: There were 24 imports of names not appearing in the __all__.
<carlos> daf, you will see it if you select all text
<daf> oh, an extra newline on the end?
<daf> interesting
<daf> yes, I see that
<daf> SteveA: the majority of the former seem to be in browser/
<carlos> daf, please, could you tell me if reading this: http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/appendix/notes.html#h-B.3.1
<carlos> daf, you still think it's a bug?
* carlos wants to be as sure as possible
<daf> well, how many newlines do you have in the first box?
<carlos> daf https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file3RLcMa.html
<carlos> daf, first one is the one on the left, second one is the one on the right
<daf> hmm
<daf> that does indeed smell like a bug
<daf> I suggest you send the source to the bug report
<daf> and ask them if they can reproduce it
<carlos> I'm doing it atm
<carlos> thank you for your confirmation
<daf> no worries
<bradb> salgado: https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/873 is a bug that seems to be caused by the fact that the reporter doesn't have a validated (and therefore, no preferred) email address. what do you think is the appropriate way to "resolve" a bug like this? is it "fixed"? "rejected"? do i leave it "new" even though he can't possibly receive a comment? anyone else have any advice on what to do to consider resolved these bugs that app
<bradb> BjornT: am i expected to be able to file and comment on a bug via email right now?
<bradb> lifeless: would it be unreasonable for pqm to send an email to confirm that it's received our merge request? i've sent two in the last couple hours, and have heard nothing.
<daf> SteveA: no imports of * without an __all__ left
<daf> SteveA: I'll merge this now
<bradb> kiko-fud: should i mark you as having accepted: https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/628 ?
<SteveA> daf: awesome work
<daf> SteveA: if only we could shift these remaining DB imports
<kiko-fud> bradb, I'll do it, thanks
<bradb-lunch> ok,t hanks
<daf> SteveA: I suppose we can make import of * without __all__ raise an exception now, though
<salgado> bradb, I think you should mark it fixed and explain the problem. even if the user doesn't get any notifications, the bug will be there and he'll be able to see it
<SteveA> daf: i'll do that when i merge the fascist
<bradb-lunch> salgado: ok, i'll do that
* bradb-lunch & # lunch
<daf> bradb-lunch: when you get back, can you tell me what the story is with BugFactory?
<salgado> daf, did carlos talked to you about the need of addLanguage() and removeLanguage() in IPerson?
<daf> no
<daf> want to talk about it now?
<carlos> daf, I told you it
<carlos> daf, and gave you a trace
<carlos> daf, do you remember it?
<daf> I remember that
<carlos> daf, it's related to rosetta's preferences page
<salgado> daf, so, you have a languages attribute in IPerson, which is MultipleJoin. if you want to use the addLanguage() and removeLanguage() facilities in a person object, you need to declare that in the IPerson interface
<salgado> looks like there places using it already, but the methods are not in the interface
<daf> hmm, so it's just a problem with the interface?
<salgado> exactly
<daf> that's odd
<daf> it was working before
<daf> I wonder how it broke
<salgado> it'd be good to test that code too. ;)
<daf> yes, you're right
<salgado> it probably broke because you were using an unproxied person object
<salgado> and now you're using a proxied one
<daf> aha
<daf> perhaps a switch from using IPerson() to ILaunchBag() caused it
<daf> or something like that
<salgado> that's my best guess
<SteveA> hmm
<salgado> but anyway, the code is not tested. :P
<daf> right
<SteveA> probably IPerson is giving back a "naked" person
<SteveA> that is, the principal --> person adapter
<daf> yep
<daf> I suspect that somebody fixed a call to IPerson(request.principal) or something like that to use ILaunchBag instead
<daf> and didn't notice when it broke
<daf> I'll do a page test for it
<SteveA> if so, then it's a problem.  the IPerson adapter must use getUtility
<salgado> ah
<salgado> the problem could also have been caused when I moved the adapter from principal to person to components/person.py and made it use getUtility()
<salgado> it wasn't using getUtility() but not it is
<daf> that sounds like a likely candidate
<SteveA> ah, good
<SteveA> then all is as it should be
<carlos> daf, the only solution for #1036 is to handle trailing and leading new lines directly inside Rosetta so the user don't care about that, as you suggested
* carlos -> out
<daf> given the browsers behave the way they do, yeah
<carlos> see you tonight or tomorrow
<carlos> daf, yeah
<daf> see you
<kiko> carlos, I'm going to talk to mrbkap today
<carlos> kiko, ok, thanks, I added all information I have to bugzilla
<kiko> thanks
<carlos> that should be enough to debug it
<kiko> daf, I have a question for you
<kiko> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileMpALym.html
<kiko> daf, can you explain how the tal:define for menus works here?
<jordi> kiko: DO IT
<kiko> jordi, every day, at 6am, I do
<SteveA> kiko: <tal:block tal:define="menu context/menu:facet">  ?
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> SteveA, how does that interact with the menu used inside the macro
<kiko> and the menu used when the macro is used
<SteveA> so, this gets the facet menu that is approprate to the context
<jordi> kiko: ypu should be in finland next week
<jordi> I'm going to run lots there
<SteveA> okay.  macros all get processed first.  they are essentially #includes
<kiko> jordi, why didn't you invite me?
<kiko> okay so far, SteveA 
<SteveA> once you have macros sorted out, you have effectively a new page template
<jordi> kiko: everyone is invited!
<SteveA> so, then you read this template with macros expanded
<kiko> SteveA, so I'm confused. what is the first tal:define for in that example?
<kiko> the one around the define-macro
<SteveA> that defines the name "menu" to be the facet menu.  you can iterate over the facet to get its links
<bradb> daf: the story with BugFactory is that it should probably be moved into in the IBugSet interface, possibly creating two different methods: one that creates just the IBug, and the other that Just Works (creates the subscriptions, etc.)
<SteveA> bradb: this is similar to the IPersonSet pattern
<SteveA> talk to salgado
<bradb> PQM WHY ARE YOU NOT WORKING
<bradb> elmo: can you bounce pqm please? i've sent two merge requests over the last few hours and have heard nothing back. it appears to have hung.
<SteveA> salgado: talk to brad about the person creation API
<bradb> SteveA: it's not something i had planned to look at pre-1.0, i was just answering daf's question
<ddaa> Keybuk: ping
<SteveA> i want IBugSet and IPersonSet to be consistent in this regard.  This is a pattern i want to generally apply.
<salgado> SteveA, the person creation API now is only a single method: IPersonSet.createPerson(). ;)
<SteveA> salgado: and, does that do all the necessary things?
<salgado> that's the only public API we have and it does everything
<SteveA> there was a newPerson or new() or something, for creating a Person without the rest of the crap
<salgado> we still have that, but it's not public. it's only used by the createPerson() method
<kiko> daf, there's some crap called distrotool.py that needs to be moved to sets too
<salgado> (although this is not merged yet. I'm waiting for pqm.)
<daf> hmmm
<elmo> bradb: killed
<bradb> cheers
<daf> kiko: I didn't look at it too closely
<elmo> I had to force kill it, not sure what lock files might be left behind
<kiko> daf, I'm trying to get debonzi to do it
<bradb> salgado: ^^?
<daf> elmo: can you install gettext on the productoin machines?
<daf> kiko, bradb: I'm working on fixing up sets right now
<kiko> daf, if you want to fix up distrotool.py to NO LONGER EXIST I'd be very appreciative
<salgado> bradb, I send my merge request 5minutes ago. I don't think that could have caused pqm to hung
<daf> kiko: I'll see what I can do once I've figured out what this bounty stuff is doing
<bradb> salgado: no, i mean, are there any lock files hanging around that elmo should know about?
<daf> bradb: is the BugSet stuff underway or just scheduled for future cleanup?
<salgado> bradb, it depends on what test pqm hang
<kiko> daf, just delete the bounty stuff kthxbye
<daf> kiko: yessir
<bradb> daf: future cleanup
<kiko> who wrote that crud anyay?
<daf> I don't think anybody uses it
<bradb> daf: if you want to fix it, i'd recommend creating just the method that Just Works, so as not bait a prospective user of the API into using the method that Just Doesn't Work (i.e. the theoretically, only-creates-the-IBug method)
<bradb> s/cally/cal/
* ddaa -> dinner
<bradb> if anyone knows of any lockfiles that may be left around because of kill -9'ing pqm, could i ask you to please pass that info onto elmo?
<salgado> bradb, do you know in what test pqm was hang?
<salgado> I mean, when it was killed
<jblack> ddaa: ping
<jblack> lifeless: ping
<bradb> salgado: no
<salgado> then it's hard to tell, because all scripts use lockfiles
<bradb> salgado: can you just tell him what they are anyway?
<bradb> the worst that would happen is that they aren't there, right?
<salgado> anyway, all scripts should've put their lockfiles in /var/lock, and there's nothing in there
<bradb> interesting
<salgado> bradb, if you want to know what they are, you have to look into scripts/* and cronscripts/*
<bradb> i don't want to know what they are, but the chinstrap admins probably do
<salgado> now you can tell them. :)
<bradb> i'll leave that to the guys who wrote them :)
<sabdfl> daf, carlos: you around for another hour?
<daf> sabdfl: carlos has already left
<daf> sabdfl: I'm going out for dinner in about 30 minutes
<sabdfl> ok :-(
<sabdfl> it's almost pressie time
<daf> oh, darn
<sabdfl> it'll land tonight then, you'll get it first thing in the morning
<daf> ok, cool
<kiko> SteveA, I still don't understand the tal:define there
<kiko> oh!
<kiko> SteveA, does metal:define not cause the block inside of it to be ignored (as a #include would?)
<SteveA> metal:define defines something to be included
<SteveA> it marks a block of template, and gives it a name
<kiko> aha
<SteveA> metal:define-macro that is
<SteveA> the tag name isn't important
<kiko> it isn't?
<SteveA> no
<SteveA> just the attribute name
<kiko> so <metal:define and <metal:use are fluff?
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> there needs to be some element there
<SteveA> and, if it is in the metal namespace
<SteveA> it disappears
<SteveA> from the output
<kiko> I see
<kiko> I see
<kiko> so it /isn't/ like an #include
<kiko> you misled me
<kiko> I thought the macro only expanded when using metal:use-macro
<kiko> now I understand
<kiko> it's a bit odd though
<SteveA> yeah
<kiko> thanks
<SteveA> it could be nested inside a tal:condition="nothing"
<SteveA> to make the original disappear
<kiko> that is SO WHAT I EXPECT FROM TAL
<kiko> "need else? just use condition not:!"
<kiko> "need to make a simple macro definition? just wrap it in condition nothing"! 
<daf> better make sure you don't make any calls to any non-idempotent functions inside the macro definition, then
<SteveA> why?
<kiko> no post processing!
<SteveA> i so want to rewrite TAL/TALES using nevow
<SteveA> i was talking to the nevow guys about it at EP
<SteveA> it would rock, and probably be faster, once optimised
<kiko> that would rock the boat
<daf> or do the calls  ger made at macro definition time?
<SteveA> no calls get made when the macros are defined or used
<SteveA> calls get made only when the template is rendered
<daf> ha, nevow is another divmod project
<daf> we'll be using all of their stuff before long
<SteveA> nevow needs more work though
<SteveA> it is still new, and various things are unfinished
<SteveA> it will be cool when it's baked
<SteveA> to mix metaphors a bit
<kiko> SteveA, please don't forget linkify kthxbye
<bradb> heh
<bradb> daf: i'm getting errors that i think are fascism related:
<bradb> zope.configuration.xmlconfig.ZopeXMLConfigurationError: File "/home/bradb/launchpad/site.zcml", line 11.4-11.35
<bradb>     ZopeXMLConfigurationError: File "/home/bradb/launchpad/lib/canonical/configure.zcml", line 103.4-103.43
<bradb>     ImportError: cannot import name IBugMessageSet
<SteveA> <a href="/~elmo">kthxbye</a>
<bradb> (when make run'ing)
<SteveA> __all__ ?
<bradb> i dunno, it didn't tell me
<bradb> but since you told me, yes, that appears to have fixed it
<bradb> thanks
<daf> which file was that in?
<jblack> ddaa : still ping.
<bradb> daf: interfaces/bugmessage.py
<SteveA> the fascist will tell you soon
<daf> it was just an incomplete __all_ then?
<bradb> it might have been a normal python error, to be honest
<bradb> daf: yeah
<daf> ok
<bradb> in my test failure though (from pqm) it mentioned something about an "importd failure", which made me think fascist
<daf> yeah, that will be due to me adding an __all__ so import * not importing it
<daf> when you added it
<bradb> yeah
<daf> good to see FooSets getting added
<bradb> er, importd == fascist? yeah, i'm on crack. anyway.
<kiko> the fascist haxors yo mama
<kiko> I'm submerging for a few hours, mail me if you need me
<bradb> i will continue to take joy in python's ImportError message with an incomplete __all__
* bradb submits his merge request for a third time
<SteveA> note that if you had no __all__ at all
<SteveA> it would have worked
<SteveA> but the fascist would have forbidden it
<Keybuk> ddaa: 'sup?
<jblack> keybuk: I don't think he's here. I've been watching out for him for... almost an hour
<Keybuk> he ping'd me about an hour ago
<Keybuk> just before I popped off for lunch
<dilys> New Malone bug 1255 filed on source package koffice by Sander van Loon: Karbon crashes when creating a new document
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1255
<dilys> New Malone bug 1256 filed on product The Launchpad by Matthias Urlichs: gpg key import does not ignore revoked UIDs
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1256
<ddaa> Keybuk: jblack: guys, I'm back for a few minutes
<Keybuk> ddaa: you ping'd?
<ddaa> Keybuk: yes, hold on
<salgado> bradb, being the assignee of a bugtask won't give me the rights to mark it fixed?
<bradb> salgado: it should, yeah. though assignee semantics for private bugs are, as yet, unclear.
<bradb> (i.e. broken)
<bradb> salgado: what bug are you looking at?
<salgado> bradb, https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/products/malone/+bugs/926
<ddaa> Keybuk: when there is an upstream rcs, and tarballs, but the package comes directly from the rcs, we must not enter the tarballs, right?
<salgado> where do I see if it's private or not?
<bradb> did you type that URL by hand?
<bradb>  /+edit is the edit view
<salgado> I can't see any link there pointing to the bug itself
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  90% correct fix for #1036 (patch-2039: carlos.perello@canonical.com)
<ddaa> Keybuk: otherwise sourcerer will incorrectly try to link the package to arelease tarball?
<salgado> bradb, that was the url I got from bugmail
<Keybuk> interesting question
<Keybuk> I'd enter the tarball anyway
<Keybuk> sourcerer should do the right thing
<Keybuk> (but probably won't)
<bradb> salgado: from the *bugmail*? surely you jest. :)
<bradb> can i see that bugmail?
<salgado> oh no. from the bugmail, of course, I got the url for the bug itself
<salgado> then when I went to the task I wasn't logged in
<ddaa> Keybuk: why "probably won't"?
<salgado> then I logged in, reload the page hoping I would be able to edit the task
<bradb> salgado: ah, so, if we exposed an edit link on the page you're looking at, would that help?
<bradb> (in the meantime, you can just manually add /+edit onto the end of the URL)
<salgado> bradb, I used to think I'd be redirected to the /+edit if I were logged in
<salgado> was that true some time ago?
<bradb> no
<bradb> it's just that both pages used to be called +edit
<Keybuk> ddaa: because I've never tested that it falls back from tarball to looking in CVS
<Keybuk> and untested code is broken code
<bradb> salgado: but, given the way things look, i can understand why you'd be confused. i would have been too.
<ddaa> Keybuk: okay, but if you say you'd enter the tarball location anyway... you're authoritative in that matter.
<salgado> bradb, have you realized already that in the bugtask listing, the "id" header is above the checkbox column instead of the id column?
<ddaa> I'll have some more questions when I come back.
<bradb> salgado: yeah, i merged the fix for that yesterday
<Keybuk> ddaa: yup, enter it
<salgado> great. :)
<bradb> salgado: it appears to be specific to maintainers looking at listing of things they maintain
<bradb> the column header that used to be above the checkbox was inadvertently removed, thus everything shifted one column over
<salgado> I see.
<salgado> btw, those statistics in that right portlet are pretty helpful. 
<bradb> that's good to hear
<bradb> anyone thought about google maps bling in launchpad?
<bradb> might be kind of cool to see a satellite view of where the person lives after you've just filed a bug on their package :P
<dilys> New Malone bug 1257 filed on product Bazaar by njt: export latest version
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1257
<dilys> New Malone bug 1258 filed on product Malone by Brad Bollenbach: Focus should land in the title field on the filebug screen
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1258
<salgado> bradb, so, I have bug X which is a duplicate of bug Z. but the tasks of X still show up as new. should I reject all of X's tasks?
<salgado> or, even better, should this be done automatically when I mark a bug as a duplicate?
<bradb> salgado: i'd leave it for now. we haven't yet decided on the best plan forward for that. at the least, it's clearly marked on that page that one is looking at a dup.
<bradb> you've brought up something that will be important to think about after 1.0 though, IMHO
<salgado> cool. I'll file a bug on that
* salgado is having some good time with malone this time. :)
<bradb> great, thanks
<bradb> heh
<salgado> bradb, from the task page, how do I go to the bug one? (I need the bug id)
<bradb> interesting question
<bradb> you're looking at the task page
<bradb> you need the bug id
<bradb> ok, i probably am breaking some rules in telling you this, but the ID you see on that page is the bug id
<bradb> what's interesting here is that it wasn't obvious to you that it was the bug id
<salgado> because they used to be different
<bradb> this may be an artifact of you being used to the days of two different IDs
<bradb> indeed
<bradb> salgado: the good news is that the "task id" has been completely banished from userland Malone
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=salgado]  FormattingBugNotifications implementation. requires some minor additions to be fully spec-compliant. (patch-2040: brad.bollenbach@canonical.com)
* bradb fistpumps
<salgado> bradb, I realized that. now we're using the context and the bug id
<salgado> to get the right task
<bradb> right
<bradb> salgado: have i actually answered your question, btw? :)
<bradb> fwiw, when i last checked, there was no actual link
<bradb> but ISTR kiko might have done something about that. i'd have to verify.
<salgado> bradb, you mean, an actual link to go to the bug page from the task one?
<bradb> right
<salgado> is there any way to go to the bugtask page (not manually hacking the url) without first going to the bug page?
<bradb> salgado: no
<bradb> salgado: do you have a couple minutes? why don't you tell me a bit about the workflow you're in right now.
<salgado> because right after asking that question I realized that I had come from the bug page, and thus I could go back to see the bug id (at that time I was thinking that the id I was seeing was the task id)
<bradb> out of curiousity, why did you need the bug id?
<salgado> at this time I'm mainly doing some triaging. I look for foaf-related bugs reported either in the foaf or the launchpad products
<salgado> I wanted the bug id to mark another bug as a duplicate
<bradb> so, you were looking at the task of the dup-target, right?
<bradb> er, n/m
<bradb> i see then
<salgado> exactly. I wanted to accept the bug that was first reported, so I went to the task page
<salgado> then I realized there was a dupe and went to mark it as a dupe
<bradb> right
<salgado> in the meantime I forgot that I went to the bug page before going to the task
<jblack> stub: ping
<bradb> interesting
<bradb> salgado: when you wanted to go back to the bug page, what did you try to do to go back?
<bradb> (it'd have been better if i were in front of you watching you do this, but oh well :)
<salgado> I looked for a link, then came here and asked
<bradb> ok
<salgado> then I realized how to do it, but waited to see your answer. ;)
<salgado> bradb, the problem with dupes is that we don't have bug listing, like bugzilla
<salgado> we have task listings. then the tasks of the dupe will show up in these lists
<bradb> there's a bug open on that. we should be able to filter to not show tasks of dup bugs
<salgado> ah, cool
<bradb> but, there's a risk that that breaks when one of the bugs has just one task and it's on Foo and the other has just one task on it's on Bar
<bradb> it /probably/ won't be noticeable at the beginning, but it's a bit up-in-the-air until we nail down the task-merging semantics of dup bugs
<SteveA> has anyone been experiencing hangs when running the test suite on their own machine?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  add more __all__ statements, other minor tidyings-up (patch-2041: daf@canonical.com)
<ddaa> Keybuk: so, other questions
* SteveA tries removing the locking from sqlobject caches
<jblack> ddaa: Back? 
<ddaa> Some projects have no rcs, but do have downloadable tarballs but: 1. they may have no indication of version (the latest version of drac is always available as drac.tar.Z), or the only tarball available may not be the one used by the package (like eject).
<SteveA> as gdb showed the process to be blocked on a lock of some kind
<ddaa> Keybuk: in those cases I have just not input the ftp details as I think that would cause sourcerer to go wrong.
<ddaa> jblack: I'm here.
<jblack> Ok. 
<ddaa> Keybuk: sounds reasonable?
<jblack> You're either gonna love me, or you're gonna hate me. 
<Keybuk> there's no way to input that into dyson anyway
<jblack> I hope its the former. If just did a handful of commits. You may want to update. 
<Keybuk> it wouldn't be able to create a ProductRelease entry if it can't get a version
<ddaa> Keybuk: what do you mean? sure I can file the ftp details so it will download such tarballs.
<Keybuk> dyson creates the database record for the product release
<jblack> I also hit both or your trees, dumping cvsroots and descriptions into a bunch of files. 
<Keybuk> it can't do that if it can't parse the tarball filename to get a version
<ddaa> Keybuk: okay that sorts out drac and a most of festival data packages...
<ddaa> but not eject, where the available tarballs have versions, just not the one used by debian...
<ddaa> but...
<ddaa> mh...
<ddaa> Keybuk: I'd like to know more about this version matching thing, that can probably tell us important things about what is not worth bothering about.
<ddaa> s/debian/ubuntu/
<Keybuk> "version matching thing" ?
<ddaa> dyson parse the tarball name to get a version
<ddaa> I guess that is used when matching release tarballs to source packages, right?
<Keybuk> huh?
<Keybuk> nothing to do with that
<ddaa> mh...
<ddaa> I assumed that packages were associated to product releases
<Keybuk> dyson creates ProductRelease records, places the associated tarball in the librarian, and creates a ProductReleaseFile record to link the two
<Keybuk> one of the NOT NULL fields of ProductRelease is 'version'
<ddaa> mh... I think this line of discussion is not going to lead us anywhere.
<jblack> Well, if you guys are done, I could use some time, ddaa? 
<ddaa> jblack: just ask
<jblack> first, you may want to merge the import tree. 
<jblack> I'll be pointing at specific things.
<jblack> (btw, DUCK) 
<ddaa> Keybuk: consider eject. breezy packages eject_2.0.13deb.orig.tar.gz, but the ftp repo only has eject-2.1.0.tar.gz. And there is no rcs. Would that be harfmul to enter that ftp data? Would that be useful?
<Keybuk> yes
<ddaa> jblack: okay, I'm eyeballing my uncommitted stuff, then I'll update.
<ddaa> Keybuk: yes, harfmul? Or yes, useful?
<Keybuk> useful
<ddaa> and not harmful?
<jblack> ddaa: Ok. I walked into your tree too, btw. I came across a load of descriptions, and put them into the appropriate files in your queue dir. 
<ddaa> jblack: all that new data, is that some sort of automated collating?
<jblack> No sir. Thats me missing work. 
<ddaa> You mean, you've been essentially making info files instead of entering the data into launchpad?
<bradb> anyone have the requisite computer science degree to tell me what i need to do to give a field focus (by default) in an autogenerated z3 form?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Simplify the people creation API a lot; now we have only IPersonSet.createPersonAndEmail() which will do everything that's needed. r=jamesh (patch-2042: guilherme.salgado@canonical.com)
<SteveA> you'll want a custom widget, and pass in a custom arg "tabfocus" or something like that
<bradb> i tried "tabindex" earlier
<bradb> in ZCML, tabindex=1
<bradb> it changed nothing in the rendered output
<bradb> ah, but the extra="" property may be the ticket
<bradb> extra="tabindex=1" did it
<SteveA> that's the badget
<SteveA> badger
* bradb makes random squawking noises
<SteveA> Kinnison: is archivepublisher/pool.py yours?
<bradb> SteveA: got a minute for a quick question about making a custom SinglePopupWidget via the browser:widget directive?
<SteveA> not really
<SteveA> gotta go to sleep
<bradb> ok :)
<SteveA> bradb: have you had any hangs while running tests?
<SteveA> i think i was getting one, and i think pqm's been getting them
<SteveA> as an experiement, i've turned off a bunch of the locking in the sqlobject caches.
<SteveA> it shouldn't matter for us anyway.
<SteveA> not in RF yet.
<bradb> i believe i've seen them in pqm (which is why i got elmo to bounce pqm earlier)
<SteveA> i'll bounce the "remove locks" idea off stub tomorrow
<SteveA> and see if he thinks it is as sane as i think it is
<SteveA> the  new fascist will be landing shortly (i hope) (pqm permitting)
<SteveA> don't just add the names requested to __all__.  think carefully about whether they should be there or not.
<SteveA> for example, i need to fix up one case where Item is being imported from DBSchema
<SteveA> for an isinstance test
<SteveA> whereas, IItem should be used.  But, IItem does't yet exist.
* SteveA --> sleep
#launchpad 2005-07-12
<Keybuk> ...the launchpad test suite seems deliberately designed to make it near-impossible to test on production systems
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: new improved fascist. r=SteveA (for parts spiv wrote), [trivial]  for the rest. (patch-2043: steve.alexander@canonical.com, andrew.bennetts@canonical.com)
<Keybuk> jamesh: ping?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  make the title input autofocus on the product filing page. (patch-2044: brad.bollenbach@canonical.com)
<lifeless> jblack: pong
<jblack> ok.
<jblack> I'm in a conversation atm (thats making a lot of sense to me). I'm almost done though
<dilys> New Malone bug 1263 filed on product Malone by Brad Bollenbach: Bug ID links don't change colour after they've been visited
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1263
<jblack> lifeless: ok. =) 
<dilys> New Malone bug 1264 filed on product Malone by Brad Bollenbach: Bug keyword search is overly-literal
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1264
<dilys> New Malone bug 1265 filed on product Malone by Brad Bollenbach: Bug search seems to ignore matching on assignee
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1265
<ddaa> lifeless: your patches are in prod
<ddaa> and there has been a daily sync since the rollout
<ddaa> so now is good time to sanity check the result
<ddaa> lot of red... apparently cvs.gnome went down
<lifeless> ddaa: patch-370 cleans up tempdirs
<ddaa> I'm used up for today. Care to send me a mail?
<lifeless> sure
<ddaa> I learned the hard way not to make production admin when tired.
<lifeless> have you documented the process yet so I can do it ?
<ddaa> hu no...
<ddaa> it would be a bit lengthy to document all... my rollout process is a mix of personal best practises and the use of few scripts and the ssh/rsync setup
<lifeless> dude
<Keybuk> lifeless: morning
<lifeless> Keybuk: hey there
<lifeless> there are a bunch of bugs on hct in lp - are they still valid?
<Keybuk> yeah, they ones I filed to start off with
<lifeless> what do you think of matts apt-get wrapper suggestion ?
<Keybuk> sounds reasonable
<Keybuk> so I had a cunning plan
<Keybuk> mdz has a list of packages that turn him on
<lifeless> Keybuk: what should I do for FTP data here : http://dl.openafs.org/dl/openafs/
<lifeless> lets get mdz laid.
<lifeless> I think that will work
<Keybuk> so I wrote a script to download them, stuff the appropriate soyuz data in for them, and am now running sourcerer over them on my laptop to figure out why the fuck it's broken
<Keybuk> and I'll fix the problems
<lifeless> sweet
<Keybuk> and then he'll have a list of things he knows will work
<Keybuk> ...ok
<Keybuk> that's quite fascinating
<Keybuk> the list of packages comes out of launchpad backwards
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: add better distrorelease translation pages, r=salgado (patch-2045: mark.shuttleworth@canonical.com)
<lifeless> Keybuk: can you eyeball that url for me ?
<lifeless> Keybuk: and suggest what I should do w.r.t. ftp series :|
<Keybuk> no, because I'm debugging, go away
<Keybuk> ;)
<jblack> lifeless: Doesn't dyson do recursive? 
<lifeless> jblack: I don't know. Bugalogs heres does, which is why I'm askin' him.
<Keybuk> it does
<Keybuk> just stick that http URL as the root
<lifeless> ok
<jblack> Thats what ddaa tells me, anyways, so I'd go with http://dl.openafs.org/dl/openafs/ openafs-*src.tar.gz 
<jblack> Today I got about 30 setup. Then, ddaa and I talked for a couple hours, and I finally undersatnd this. :) 
<lifeless> fantastic
<jblack> yeah. if you merged, I'm the one that bombed ya. 
<lifeless> holy christ openafs is big
<lifeless> WARNING: revisions left: 90486
<jblack> <jawdrop>
<lifeless> its one of the bigger repos.
<Keybuk> what's bugalogs?
<lifeless> typo
<lifeless> bugalugs is what I meant. You.
<Keybuk> what's bugalugs?
<Keybuk> Google tells me it's a "BUM THIEF"
<Keybuk> I suspect Google doesn't know
<ddaa> jblack: in that case you probably want something like openafs-1.3.*-src.tar.gz because there are overlapping series
<lifeless> ddaa: they are all main I think
<lifeless> hmm
<lifeless> no they aren't
<lifeless> no releases from MAIN at all
<lifeless> they have branches for everything
<jblack> yuck.
<ddaa> I sort of understood that when series have overlapping time spans we want to make them distinct productseries regardless because otherwise sourcerer may get new releases with the wrong release ancestry
<jblack> ddaa: I don't quite understand how to do series that aren't directly related to main. 
<ddaa> in that case, if lifeless is correct, that's like automake
<jblack> thus wanting to use the "these look mainish to me"
<jblack> (hammer) 
<lifeless> Keybuk: bugalugs == that guy == hey you - at least how I intended it, humurous 3rd person reference
<Keybuk> ah
<Keybuk> I think I see now
<Keybuk> I thought you had some mystic software
<lifeless> I am full of mystic software
* jblack mumbles something about lp being vaguely archish. 
<ddaa> nah, it's like an elephant
<jblack> Heh. I'm referring to the thou-shalt-not-delete feel. 
<ddaa> hehehe... I guess that's a missing feature :)
<Keybuk> if god didn't intend you to delete records from databases, he wouldn't have given you DELETE FROM
<lifeless> god(stub) hasn't given you DELETE FROM
<jblack> ddaa: What's a good example of an overlapping series you've done? I want to pick it apart while I'm thinking about it. 
<jblack> Never mind. I just looked at cyrus-imapd
<ddaa> when I say overlapping it's to mean that you can see it from the ftp, the best one is cyrus-imapd, but apparently that one you have is just like automake, so the overlapping bit is really second to the fact they are all living in branches.
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.5: new build (patch-32)
<ddaa> that's really a bit where you have to psyschic and get in the shoes of the packager
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.5: added --switch to build-config (patch-25: Matthieu.Moy@imag.fr)
<jblack> So help me, if he introduced more tabs, then we're having the next conference in france just so that I can kick him in the balls. 
<jblack> ddaa: I'm gnomic, not psychic. :) 
<ddaa> gnomes have big feet, so you can feel the packager shoes better :P
* jblack checks his shoe size... 
<jblack> Ok. 
<bradb> mpt: around?
<Keybuk> you know what they say about men with big feet?
<ddaa> I used to know somthing like that about women
<ddaa> But maybe they say the same for men on the other side.
<Keybuk> heh
<Keybuk> I appear to have severed sourcerer's dependency on launchpad
<bradb> stub: hey dude
<stub> Morning
<Keybuk> your name is mud
<Keybuk> try "make -C database/schema" as a user called "launchpad" with super-user privegles
<stub> That would fail. You have to run that as a PostgreSQL superuser.
<bradb> stub: how much effort is involved in fixing a bug like: https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1264 ?
<Keybuk> yes, we made launchpad a postgresql superuser
<Keybuk> then security.py took it away again
<stub> launchpad should not be a PostgreSQL superuser or your tests will be dodgy and not fail when they should.
<Keybuk> right
<Keybuk> so we relented and just ran it as postgres
<stub> bradb: It would involve dropping the full text search stuff and never using indexes for searches, which would be bad.
<bradb> stub: surely there's gotta be some solution that doesn't suck here?
<bradb> i can't be the first person to have ever considered that users make typoes when they search
<bradb> (and to note the other benefits of partial matching, of course)
<stub> bradb: We would have to dump the text to some sort of external search engine like agrep or write stuff for PostgreSQL.
<stub> bradb: Spelling can be done by improving the stemmer I think.
<stub> bradb: You can integrate ispell into the mix, but I didn't have much success setting it up.
<bradb> does a stemmer take a misspelled word and try to link it to one or more of the correct spellings?
<stub> bradb: It could. Checkout textsearching.txt for what the stemming currently does (mainly plural forms and some suffixes).
<stub> bradb: I don't know if the ispell integration does that though out of the box - I would need to get out of the box functioning fist (since the docs are sketchy)
<Keybuk> jamesh: ping?
<bradb> stub: https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/products/malone/+bugs?field.searchtext=listings&search=Search&advanced=&status=10&status=20&assignee=all
<bradb> are the results being weighted properly here?
<bradb> why is there a bug with a title that doesn't have "listings" in it above a bug with a title that does?
<stub> bradb: Nope. I only just got the ranking into the indexes. No code is using them yet.
<bradb> ah
<stub> bradb: It complicates the queries substantially unfortunately
<jamesh> Keybuk: yeah?
<stub> but it will happen :)
<bradb> stub: i'm willing to assume the complexity so that the user's life becomes easier
<Keybuk> jamesh: so, I'm confused
<Keybuk> you say that hct-enable got merged into rocketfuel
<bradb> stub: can you give me an idea of when you plan to look into the typo fu?
<Keybuk> except that none of the patch logs are in it
<Keybuk> but when I try and merge, I get 82,000 conflicts
<jamesh> Keybuk: Mark had half of your branch merged into his launchpad--debbugs--0 branch
<Keybuk> but none of the patch logs?
<jamesh> Keybuk: it seems that the other half of the revisions in your branch were keeping it up to date
<jamesh> Keybuk: base-0 -- patch-4 are in rocketfuel
<Keybuk> oh, silly me
<Keybuk> I think I just merged it into the production config
<Keybuk> yes 5 thru 8 are all ketchup
<jamesh> Keybuk: I took a quick look through the conflicts, and they look like areas I got Mark to fix when I reviewed debbugs 
<Keybuk> right
<Keybuk> so we can just forget about that
<Keybuk> and remove it from PendingReviews
<stub> bradb: The basics is "  select title from bug where fti @@ ftq('listings') order by rank_cd(fti, ftq('listings'));  ". I havn't through through how to do it though when the indexes are in multiple tables. Probably something like 'order by rank_cd(bug.fti | bugmessage.fti, ftq('listings')
* stub buggers off for 40 mins
<lifeless> friend has an emergency, I'll be popping out for a while
<bradb> stub: sorry, i was referring to when you might have a chance to look at the ispell (or whatever) integration
<mpt> bradb: yo
<bradb> mpt: hey: what do you think of these suggested titles? https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1266/
<mpt> bradb: bug 936 is a bug in Malone, not a bug in Firefox
<mpt> So if we chop out the "Malone: " from your suggested titles, the only difference between them and what we have currently is "Bug 1234 (edit)" vs. "Editing bug 1234"
<mpt> or rather, "Bug 1234 in Mozilla Firefox (edit)" vs. "Editing bug 1234 in Mozilla Firefox"
<bradb> mpt: the other difference is that the edit and view pages have that same "Editing..." title currently :)
<bradb> mpt: do you see why that's a fairly important difference?
<mpt> well, that's just a bug
<mpt> So we have three distinct things here
<mpt> in order of definiteness
<mpt> (1) the view mode shouldn't say "Editing"
<mpt> (2) the edit mode should be "... (edit)" rather than "Editing ..."
<mpt> (3) all the titles should start with "Malone: "
<mpt> correct?
<bradb> (4) the bug and bug task titles should be consistent with one another
<bradb> but yeah, that's basically it
<mpt> (4) is something I did months ago and had to revert
<bradb> in the way described by the bug report?
<mpt> yes
<bradb> you could have used that sentence as your first reponse when i asked what you thought of the titles suggested in that bug report :)
<bradb> IOW, if i baz get that branch, i'll find a bugfix for precisely the bug i'm showing you?
<mpt> If I had, you would have said "What's (4)?" :-)
<mpt> If you baz get, you'll get a smelly fix for (4)
<mpt> you won't get a fix for (1), (2), or (3)
<mpt> and you won't be able to use the fix for (4) anyway, because that was the pre-LaunchpadTitles days.
<bradb> you've lost me
<mpt> We now have pagetitles.py for specifying titles of pages in Launchpad
<bradb> how can it be that you fixed the titles in the way described by the bug report without addressing 1, 2 and 3?
<mpt> I said, "(4) is something I did months ago and had to revert"
<mpt> I didn't say "(1), (2), and (3) are things I did months ago and had to revert"
<bradb> ok, i'm just going to make this fix :)
<mpt> well, this is interesting
<mpt> def bugtask_display(context, view):
<mpt>     return 'Bug #%s in %s: %s' % (context.bug.id, context.contextname, context.bug.title)
<mpt> def bugtask_editform(context, view):
<mpt>     return 'Editing bug #%s in %s: %s' % (context.bug.id, context.contextname, context.bug.title)
<mpt> bradb: So (1) shouldn't be happening.
<bradb> it should
<bradb> that only worked when they were two different pages, which they are becoming again now
<mpt> Are you using bugtask_editform even for the view mode?
<bradb> i've already submitted the merge to break it into two again
<bradb> then i'm going to make another small change to hide the Save Changes button
<bradb> (on the view form)
<stub> bradb: I don't think I'll have a chance to improve the text searching any more than it currently is before 1.0. It was on my list, but I don't see myself finding time for it.
<bradb> then fix the titles
<bradb> stub: ok, no worries. maybe we'll have a chance to discuss it in brazil.
<mpt> well, if you're splitting it into two using the same template names as before, you won't need to touch the titles
<mpt> they'll start Just Working
<bradb> i called them bugtask-view.pt and bugtask-edit.pt
<stub> bradb: Yup. Be good to have some brains on it too. This is a whole big area of research that I've only dipped my toe into.
<mpt> bradb: So all you'll need to do is fix the first and third of the four lines I pasted above
<mpt> bradb: But it seems wrong to me that there should be completely different templates depending on whether you're editing something or looking at it
<bradb> stub: i can imagine. it would be a real usability milestone for all of launchpad to improve the searches in that way.
<mpt> that just encourages gratuitous inconsistency in layout
<bradb> can lp titles even work if it's only one template?
<stub> erp - make that rank(fti, ftq('foo'), not rank_cd. Need to experiment with the two, but I expect the former will give us better results.
<bradb> (also, the task view Just Looks Different that the view view)
<mpt> bradb: I only put "Editing " in the title of the edit page *because* they were separate pages. I'd much rather they were just a single "Bug 123 in Mozilla Firefox" page with a single title.
<dilys> New Malone bug 1267 filed on source package gqview by Vince: Doesn't remember window dimensions/location etc...
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1267
<mpt> and that, in the future, you can click a little Edit icon next to an item to turn it into a text field or whatever
<mpt> without having to go to a separate edit page
<bradb> mpt: enter sabdfl, who has said he doesn't like having one superform that handles all possible scenarios, etc.
<bradb> mpt: as well, like i say, they'll be different pages.
<mpt> yeah
<mpt> *sigh*
<mpt> Launchpad has too many pages.
<bradb> for example, kiko has proposed that maybe the watch information doesn't make sense on the view only page if there's no watch info set
<mpt> A separate page for subscribing, a separate page for marking as duplicate, a separate page for editing title/description ... it's painful.
<bradb> also, the view page could have, for example, and actions portlet that has an action to go to the edit page (like the bug page has for editing bug details).
<bradb> mpt: we agree fully on that horror :)
<bradb> the uncensored version of my opinion on that model is that it's PURE SHIT
<bradb> but changing things will require a consensus that we haven't yet reached, i don't think
<Keybuk> oh, now that's just kooky
<Keybuk> the success *and* failure functions just got called for everything
<mpt> Heisenbug!
<mpt> bradb: I disagree with (3), however
<mpt> and iirc kiko does too
<bradb> mpt: you want to keep "Malone: " in there?
<bradb> i'm happy to go either way, really
<mpt> No, I want to keep it out of there
<mpt> It's currently out of there
<bradb> i'm happy to not put it in there too
<bradb> i don't mind if we don't put (edit) in there either, to be honest
<mpt> bradb: Bug 936 was a bad example for you to use in bug 1266, because bug 936 is a bug about Malone-the-product :-)
<mpt> that's why it has "Malone" in its titles.
<bradb> i'm going to change the description to make things clearer
<dilys> New Malone bug 1268 filed on source package gqview by Vince: File browser doesn't use Gnome's widgets/icons
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1268
<bradb> there
<bradb> mpt: btw, did you notice: https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1263 ?
<bradb> Malone seems to be a bit sporadic in sending out notifications today; not yet sure what's going on
<mpt> bradb: yes, I saw when dilys mentioned it
<bradb> ok
<mpt> that's going to be ... fun
<bradb> mpt: can we perhaps create two kinds of links, one for menus, and one for "content" links?
<mpt> It's not that hard
<bradb> the "content" kind of links could be underlined; the menu ones not, perhaps
<mpt> telling menu links not to change color is either 10 or 20 more characters in launchpad.css
<mpt> it's easy
<mpt> 20, I think
<bradb> i was wondering about that: is it bad for them to change colour?
<mpt> well, why else did you want two different kinds?
<mpt> oh, the underlining
<bradb> right
<mpt> well, ironically, the links in the bug listing sidebar shouldn't have been underlined, to match the portlets elsewhere
<bradb> exactly, i screwed that up
<mpt> no, that was my fault
<mpt> or did you use something other than <div class="sidebar">?
<bradb> it was my fault dude:
<bradb> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1263
<bradb> er, bad paste
<bradb> style="text-decoration: underline">untriaged (18)</a>
<mpt> oh man
<bradb> i like the sometimes F11, sometimes Shift-Ctrl-V paste feature of Linux
<mpt> ok, I admit it, it was your fault :-)
<bradb> mpt: yeah, i went a bit underline happy there. i've since done some more reading.
<mpt> but, but, here's the ironic bit
<bradb> (particularly when i looked at it and went "ugh, that can't be good")
<mpt> SteveA had trouble finding the link for reporting a bug
<mpt> because it was the only link that wasn't underlined :-)
<bradb> heh heh
<bradb> i'm not sure how that got there not-underlined
<bradb> i don't recall intentionally meaning to do it that way, so either i screwed that up, or somebody else intervened to screw it up
<bradb> *but*, in any case, the *real* *true* screwup is the underlining of the stats links
<bradb> once they're un-underlined, all should be good
<Keybuk> so SQLobject doesn't appear to do just an INSERT
<Keybuk> but an INSERT and then an UPDATE
<Keybuk> *sigh*
<bradb> of all the complaints i have about the software i use to do my job, none ranks so highly as the fact that pqm stands between me and rocketfuel
<Keybuk> bradb++
<bradb> lifeless: on a more serious note, how much effort would it be to hack pqm to send a confirmation message when it's received a merge request from someone?
<bradb> oh, right, he's out
<Keybuk> are you in the same black hole as me right now
<Keybuk> . o O { I know I sent the merge ... why haven't I heard anything?  does pqm not love me?  hello?  is this thing on? }
<bradb> yer damn right i am
<bradb> @!*!@
<jamesh> pqm hung a number of times yesterday
<Keybuk> did you read your mail.log to find out whether the problem was at your end too?
<bradb> root@oxygen:~/launchpad/lib/canonical/launchpad/templates # tail -n 100 /var/log/mail.log | grep pqm
<jamesh> the stuff got through eventually
<bradb> Jul  6 21:46:27 localhost postfix/smtp[20441] : 399EC1FDC4: to=<pqm@pqm.ubuntu.com>, relay=relais.videotron.ca[24.201.245.36] , delay=0, status=sent (250 2.5.0 Ok.)
<Keybuk> heh
<jamesh> but pqm needed to be kicked manually
<bradb> i.e. 45 minutes so far
<Keybuk> Jul  7 02:20:36 localhost postfix/smtp[14828] : 1EEA440FCCF3: to=<pqm@pqm.ubuntu.com>, relay=mailgate.netsplit.com[62.49.129.34] , delay=3, status=sent (250 ok 1120699236 qp 21409)
<Keybuk> 1h10 ... I got you beat ;)
<bradb> hehe
<bradb> actually, it might be cool if the confirmation message said what number in line we were too
<Keybuk> and had an embedded midi of greensleeves?
<bradb> but who am i kidding? it would still suck.
<bradb> </rant>
<Keybuk> actually, that's probably a pretty UK-centric joke
<Keybuk> there was a time when pretty much every PABX shipped with Williams/Fantasia on Greensleeves as its hold music
<Keybuk> simply cause it was a generic card BT could fit cheaply
<bradb> pqm muzak, woo!
<jamesh> "your branch is very important to us.  Please hold til one of our automated quality assurance bots can service your request"
<Keybuk> though with pqm, I suspect the theme should be I HATE YOU SO MUCH RIGHT NOW)(!(")$)!$
<Keybuk> we could get elmo to record it
* bradb chuckles depressively
<bradb> right, it's in god's hands now. later all.
<Keybuk> stub: from caseyu
<Keybuk> uh, caseyt
<Keybuk> uh, casey
<Keybuk> psql: FATAL:  no pg_hba.conf entry for host "82.211.81.149", user "dyson", database "launchpad_dogfood", SSL off
<stub> Keybuk: Will sort that now
<stub> Keybuk: Let me know if you want to use the staging server for any of this btw. You get production data to test with, but it is blown away every day.
<Keybuk> define "production data" ?
<Keybuk> as in the data in the real server?
<Keybuk> if so, yes please!
<stub> Yes. Restored from production backup each day.
<stub> And upgraded to the latest schema
<Keybuk> cool
<Keybuk> please
<Keybuk> I assume staging has its own librarian?
<Keybuk> that's more useful to me right now than dogfood, in fact
<stub> dogfood sorted
<stub> Keybuk: Who else has access to casey?
<Keybuk> elmo
<stub> ok. secure enough.
<Keybuk> and probably Mark, if he asked
<Keybuk> ;)
<stub> Do you want just dyson, or sourcerer as well?
<Keybuk> both
<Keybuk> what time (UTC) does the database get wiped?
<stub> Roughly 01:00 UTC. Depends on how long the production backup takes.
<stub> You will know because your connections will be killed brutally ;)
<Keybuk> ok, I'm pretty well-behaved connection-wise these days though
<stub> Keybuk: ok. access to dyson, sourcerer and ro PostgreSQL accounts on staging.ubuntu.com should now be open to all accounts on casey. Let me know if more people get access and I need to tighten that.
<Keybuk> ok
<Keybuk> thanks
* stub quickly changes to ssl connections to keep elmo happy
<stub> ok... all done for real ;)
<Keybuk> if I've made a configs/+casey/launchpad.conf
<Keybuk> what do I put in LPCONFIG?
<stub> LPCONFIG=+casey
<Keybuk> ok ... here goes nuffin
<stub> Looks like you have a permission problem - need access to LibraryFile tables
<Keybuk> oh, yeah, I keep tripping various permission problems as I go
<Keybuk> random question
<stub> I'll need to fix them on staging, or feed them back through rocketfuel and they will be applied the next day
<Keybuk> can I create an "hctapi" group, and just stick dyson, sourcerer, etc. in that
<Keybuk> actualy, no
<Keybuk> ignore me
<Keybuk> that's no good because sometimes we don't want write (trebuchet)
<Keybuk> I have a bunch of config changes
<Keybuk> I'll pop them in a branch, hang on
<Keybuk> scott@canonical.com--2005/launchpad--security-cfg--0
<Keybuk> stub: ^ do those look ok to you?
* stub merges
<Keybuk> the main permission problems I get now are where SQLobject goes off and does unexpected things
<Keybuk> so I want to look at just one record, but it has to go fetch records from other tables there and then, rather than on demand
<Keybuk> (there's a SELECT on Person for that, somewhere)
<Keybuk> and that's ignoring the entire mess around SourcePackagePublishingHistory and the umpteen views for it
<Keybuk> stub: hmm
<Keybuk> here's a new one on me
<Keybuk> psycopg.ProgrammingError: ERROR:  permission denied for sequence libraryfilecontent_id_seq
<stub> Yup. Understandable.
<Keybuk> I thought the librarian was supposed to be self-contained
<Keybuk> and you weren't supposed to give yourself magic secret access to it
<stub> The Librarian API changed because of the transaction logic. The inserts are now done by the client
<stub> Erm.. I should say the API didn't change, but who does what behind the curtain has.
<Keybuk> oh
<Keybuk> so what do I need?
<Keybuk> SELECT, INSERT, UPDATE on libraryfilealias and content
<Keybuk> and, seemingly, the sequence ?
<stub> LibraryFileAlias and LibraryFileContent. SELECT and INSERT should be enough. Sequences are handled magically with the table permissions.
<Keybuk> right
<Keybuk> SQLobject seems to behave oddly sometimes though, and UPDATE when you create a record?
<Keybuk> you ever seen that before?
<stub> Keybuk: It shouldn't need to, but I wouldn't be surprised if it did. In general, no database modifications are done (except selecting the nextval from the tables primary key sequence) until commit time.
* stub taps his foot impatiantly waiting for baz diff
<Keybuk> ok, updated that branch to give SELECT, INSERT on those two tables
<Keybuk> 'm gonna crash now
<Keybuk> have stuck that in your pending queue ;)
<Keybuk> if it's good, I'll merge it into rf in the morning
<Keybuk> can you update staging with it so I can play?
<stub> Keybuk: That all looks file. Send to rocketfuel if you are still up.
<Keybuk> ok, done -- pqm seems stuck, but it'll go through when lifeless kicks it :p
<SteveA> morning
<SteveA> stub: i think i got a deadlock running the test suite yesterday
<SteveA> so i removed locking from the sqlobject cache on my machine, and it didn't deadlock any more
<SteveA> i'm not sure if it was coincidence or not
<mpt> PQM seems to be getting stuck a lot this week
<stub> SteveA: I guess we don't need locking since we don't share the cache or instances between threads
<SteveA> right
<stub> Although if you could trigger the deadlock, that indicates something was behaving badly. A place for a check?
<SteveA> yeah, i thought about storing some state in a dummy lock to detect deadlocks
<SteveA> but it's quite tricky to do it in a way that would actually detect a deadlock
<SteveA> between different locks
<SteveA> i can easily detect asymmetric use of a single lock
<stub> SteveA: You don't have to detect a deadlock - you just have to detect another thread attempting to acquire it.
<stub> Oh... or do you mean *normal* operation triggers this?
<SteveA> i don't know.  i'll think about it more.
<SteveA> are you okay with me removing the locking from our sqlobject, and replacing it with something that barfs when strange things happen?
<stub> SteveA: Sure.
<SteveA> warning or full barf?
<stub> I'm defacto SQLObject expert this week am I? :-)
<stub> Full barf
<SteveA> okay
<lifeless> BARFAMATIC
<stub> Warnings are for pussies. We have to many warnings we ignore already.
<SteveA> i also have sqlos changes that hopefully fix the "bind the object to this thread"
<SteveA> that one got tricky, due to creating cyclic garbage with __del__ methods
<SteveA> i solved it with a weakref
<SteveA> i'm going to rip out sqlos over the course of the next month or two
<lifeless> yay
<SteveA> i've started by ripping about 1/2 its code out
<SteveA> so, don't expect us to sync with upstream sqlos ever
<stub> SteveA: Replace it with something Launchpad specific, or perhaps we can stuff the remains into SQLObject somehow?
<SteveA> i've told upstream about the bugs i've found
<SteveA> replace it with launchpad specifics
<SteveA> there isn't much to sqlos
<SteveA> and what is there is obsured by lame attempts at cacheing connections
<SteveA> it will just get folded into transaction event subscribers and a slightly fatter launchpad database base-class
<stub> Indeed. That is why I was wondering if perhaps it could be replaced by sticking a few hooks in SQLObject (_connection descriptor etc.), and the Z3 driver would be pretty small.
<SteveA> we can do that on our sql base class for launchpad
<stub> This could allow us to drop Zopeless too... hmmm....
<SteveA> it could?
<SteveA> okay, what's the roadmap:
<SteveA>  - simplify sqlobject cache, progressively remove sqlos  (underway)
<SteveA>  - totally remove sqlos (next few weeks or so)
<SteveA>  - add some hooks into sqlobject to make it easier to interface with stuff, swap out the cache etc.
<stub> (not now but after) the Zopeless stuff could be folded into SQLBase, and we replace the zopeless transaction manager with hooks to transaction.commit() etc. Database connections could be done in one script setup method that brings up the CA at the same time. 
<stub> I guess it doesn't win much of anything though, except the transaction module integration which we could do anyway
<SteveA> i'm all for making the zopeless environment less "special" 
<SteveA> BjornT: ping
<BjornT> SteveA: hi
<SteveA> there are a couple of fascist warnings about malone code.
<SteveA> There were 8 imports of names not appearing in the __all__.
<SteveA> You should not import BugSetBase from canonical.launchpad.database.bug:
<SteveA>     canonical.launchpad.database.bugattachment
<SteveA>     canonical.launchpad.database.bugwatch
<SteveA> You should not import newBugTracker from canonical.launchpad.browser.bugtracker:    canonical.launchpad.browser.project
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> can you take a look at those, and see whether the names should be added to the __all__ of those modules, or whether the code importing the names is wrong?
<SteveA> it should be pretty quick to do, and will improve the import fascist spew for everyone
<SteveA> (the 8 above is the total number.  there are just three to do with malone in some way)
<BjornT> SteveA: sure
<SteveA> thanks
<SteveA> i'm going to make the fascist allow importing any names into tests
<SteveA> even when they don't appear in the __all__
<SteveA> tests are identified as code in /test/ or /ftest/ directories.
<carlos> morning
<carlos> elmo, hi
<carlos> elmo, around?
<elmo> carlos: kind of
<carlos> elmo, did you installed gettext on production?
<carlos> elmo, It's a launchpad dependency to export .mo files
<elmo> done
<carlos> elmo, thanks
<carlos> elmo, would you install it on the new servers where we are going to move production so we don't forget it?
<elmo> already done
<carlos> elmo, it's only needed if they will host launchpad website
<carlos> ok, thanks
<SteveA> stub: i'm pretty sure all these sqlobject / sqlos things i've found are the cause of both the errors and the hangs in PQM, and probably some hangs in production
<SteveA> the hangs in PQM that are to do with the test suite are caused when the GC interrupts a thread while that thread is holding a cache lock 
<stub> I'm not aware of any hangs in production. The major PQM issue is with cscvs unfortunately :-(
<SteveA> so, the GC calls __del__ on some old transaction, which goes to acquire an already acquired lock because it tries to clear an inappropriate cache
<stub> I think lifeless has seen three distinct ones, so if we can kill one of them it will be good.
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> i'll start by killing the locking on the cache.  next, land the sqlos connection improvements, then i'll tighten up the locking errors.
<stub> Ideally, the __del__ methods should be a noop in our system. 
<stub> If we are customizing this enough, could be worth bitching loudly if this is not the case (?)
<SteveA> yeah, agreed.  but, later on.
<SteveA> i want to land this bit by bit.
<SteveA> because i want some instant improvements, but i also have many other things to do immediately.
<carlos> daf, hi, around?
<daf> hi
<carlos> daf, I just added you to the CC of a mail from rosetta-users
<carlos> daf, it has a question about scripts and Indian languages
<carlos> daf, just in case you know something about that
<daf> ok
<Kinnison> SteveA: yes it is
<SteveA> Kinnison: i checked in some minor changes
<Kinnison> stub: How did gina do?
<SteveA> but i was surprised by some things
<Kinnison> oh?
<SteveA> the exceptions did not seem to derive from Exception
<Kinnison> That's almost certainly an oversight on my part
<SteveA> i fixed an import of * with no __all__ in the module
<Kinnison> thanks
<SteveA> i'm surprised the exceptions work
<stub> After beating her around a bit with a blunt object, she imported warty and I'm about to kick off a full import of warty*, hoary* and breezy
<Kinnison> stub: cool
<SteveA> so, when you fix them, please check their use is tested
<stub> You can see the results of the warty import on staging. I have no idea what to look for so please have a poke ;)
<Kinnison> SteveA: Right, okay
<Kinnison> stub: I'll do that in a moment
* SteveA wonders what pqm is doing
<BjornT> SteveA: it seems you're not checking against a current rf. BugSetBase is already in an __all__. it probably should be removed completely, but it's not a trivial thing to do.
<Kinnison> stub: well, it system-errors when I look at the warty page :-)
<Kinnison> stub: which is impressive
<Kinnison> stub: I'll go get my keys so I can ssh to mawson and look at the db (assuming I still have access)
<Kinnison> stub: Well it seems to have created 5450 sourcepackagereleases in the right distrorelease
<Kinnison> http://artistic-insanity.net/song/daleksong.html
<Kinnison> Oh dear
<carlos> mdke, hi, around?
<Kinnison> Is there a way to combine a 'select distinct foocolumn' and a 'select count(*)' to get the obvious result?
<ogra> and again... some user response from ubuntu-users : http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2005-July/041371.html
<ogra> :)
<carlos> Kinnison, I think it was SELECT count(DISTINCT foocolumn)
<Kinnison> carlos: Hmm, ta
<mdke> carlos, yo
<Kinnison> carlos: yay
<carlos> mdke, It's solved, thank you. The RosettaFAQ link was not a link at wiki.ubuntu.com/Rosetta but I already found a way to fix that
<carlos> Kinnison, ?
<mdke> carlos, cool
<carlos> Kinnison, does it works?
<Kinnison> carlos: it does with pgsql, and since we're using pgsql, rock on!
<carlos> ;-)
<SteveA> lifeless: is pqm stuck?  i've sent various requests, and received no response.
<SteveA> and that was ages ago
<lifeless> checking
<lifeless> yes
<SteveA> can you purge all my outstanding requests from the queue?
<Kinnison> I've added soyuz to the production launchpad products list
<Kinnison> should I be adding it to a given project now?
<lifeless> grep steve ~/arch/queue/patch.11207* | sed -e 's/:/ /' |awk ' {print $1}' | uniq | xargs rm
<SteveA> ta
<Kinnison> morgs: Remind me, how do I put a product into a project?
<morgs> Hey Kinnison, edit the product.
<morgs> Add the project there IIRC.
<Kinnison> I don't see where
<SteveA> sabdfl: a reply from you on the direction of malone would help: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2005-July/041371.html
* morgs checks
<Kinnison> morgs: can you put /products/soyuz into /projects/launchpad ?
<morgs> OK
<Kinnison> thanks dude
<morgs> Ah, it's +review on theproduct
<morgs> Kinnison: done
<Kinnison> morgs: will the next production update offer that to launchpad admins?
<morgs> Kinnison: It's there already, the product actions portlet has a Review link
<Kinnison> Aaah I see it
<Kinnison> righty
<Kinnison> ta
<daf> morgs: hmm, looks like traverseProject is unused
<morgs> daf: thanks, I'll take a look at that
<SteveA> BjornT: I just merged from RF
<SteveA> BjornT: the issue is that BugSetBase is being imported from database.bug
<SteveA> whereas it is defined in database.bugset
<SteveA> this is exactly the sort of mis-import that the facist should be finding
<BjornT> SteveA: oh, right. missed that. i'll change the imports
<SteveA> ta
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  break the task view/edit page into two separate pages (patch-2046: brad.bollenbach@canonical.com)
<Kinnison> does dilys not report bugs here any more?
<Kinnison> Hmm, actually, I filed a bunch of bugs (well, two) and I've not seen the mails yet
<Kinnison> it launchpad's mailer backed up?
<carlos> Kinnison, are they 'private'?
<Kinnison> nope
<Kinnison> bugs 1274 and 1275
<carlos> then I suppose it's daf fault
<carlos> :-)
<Kinnison> filed against soyuz and malone respectively
<Kinnison> But I've not seen 'em on the launchpad list either
<morgs> Good point
<Kinnison> and I'm getting other mails from lists on lists.ubuntu.com
<daf> morgs: I'm trying to make the browser/product.py not import DB code, and I'm wondering if there are any page tests for the ProjectBugTracker stuff
<daf> blame Canada!
* SteveA goes to visit the optician
<morgs> daf: It seems, not...
<SteveA> daf: an updated fascist will be landing soon, which allow import of any names into test-related modules
<morgs> daf: you mean browser/project.py?
<daf> morgs: yes, I do
<morgs> :-)
<daf> :)
<daf> SteveA: that makes sense
<daf> morgs: looks like there are some tests for adding products, though
<morgs> yes
<daf> so hopefully I'll know if I break something there ;)
<daf> morgs: would it be difficult to add a pagetest for creating a PBT?
<morgs> daf: shouldn't be, let me have a quick look...
* Kinnison wonders what people think about https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1275
<carlos> daf, There something wrong with the download form
<carlos> daf, https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/products/schooltool/0.10-rc1/+pots/schooltool/+export
<carlos> daf, try to select just a .pot file
<carlos> you will get a system error
<morgs> Kinnison: you could abuse the severity and priority (who needs those anyway) - that gives you what, 20 possible ways to classify a bug? ;)
<daf> carlos: hmm -- I looked at that yesterday, but failed to reproduce it locally
<Kinnison> morgs: and for my next trick, watch as I make this pineapple disappear up your fundamental orifice
<morgs> "All low priority bugs are UI bugs"...
<morgs> Kinnison: so a product can have components, like a project has products... hmm.
<morgs> Surely this would be handy from a bug tracking POV...
<Kinnison> morgs: Except we can't call them components because that name belongs to part of soyuz's packaging infrastructure
<morgs> err
<morgs> featu^W
<Kinnison> morgs: Project // Product // Subsystem
<Kinnison> ?
* Kinnison goes to ask his pedantic partner in crime
<Kinnison> one sec
<daf> morgs: aha -- looks like there is a test for /products/+new, but not for /projects/foo/+newproduct
<morgs> daf: I could knock up some tests, but given pqm's recent performance, you'd have to get them straight from me...
<daf> that would be wonderful
<daf> I just want to make sure I'm not breaking anything
<Kinnison> morgs: My Rob suggests "Modules"
<daf> aspects
<daf> constituents
<morgs> Ah, Modules. That sounds good... although... would every product consider UI to be a "module"?
<Kinnison> constituents is a bit long
<daf> element
<morgs> bit
<Kinnison> "part"
<morgs> thingy
<daf> monad
* Kinnison lazily evaluates daf to nil
<daf> integrant
<Kinnison> block
<Kinnison> subdivision
<daf> head
<Kinnison> segment
<carlos> daf, did you tried with staging?
<carlos> daf, seems like any .pot download request fails
<morgs> Could also apply to a product that is written in more than one language - people would appreciate a way to mark a bug as being relevant to one or the other code base...
<carlos> daf, even when I'm 100% sure librarian has that file as I just upload it 
<Kinnison> morgs: can you mark this as a spec to be discussed in brazil?
<Kinnison> Hmm, speaking of which I hve plenty of wikiwork to do
<daf> carlos: mm -- I looked at the error logs yesterday, but couldn't make sense of it
<daf> carlos: https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/errors/showEntry.html?id=1120732784.830.918095340471
<carlos> daf, If I select a full export I don't get the .pot file anyway
<daf> carlos: that implies that self.context is None in the view class, which is mad
<morgs> Kinnison: OK, BTW does this sound more like a malone thing or something that products could use more generally?
<daf> I think it could just be a Malone thing
<daf> BugCategory?
<daf> or possibly even just a text field
<ddaa> I do not see how it would make sense for anything but malone
<daf> but that would not be very relational of us
<ddaa> tags!
<daf> yes, tags :)
<daf> I wasn't going to be the first one to say it
<Kinnison> morgs: It needs to be both
<Kinnison> morgs: I.E. in products we need to define them
<Kinnison> morgs: so that in malone we can use them
<ddaa> actually, better tags than that
<ddaa> In my experience a big fraction of bugs are annoying to classify
<morgs> "Track your bugs in del.icio.us with our new firefox bookmarklet!"
<ddaa> like "this is a bug in a stylesheet, that in combination with a bug in the typesetter results in a confusing user interface"
<ddaa> should that be category "stylesheet", "typesetter" or "user interface"?
<ddaa> user will say user interface, stylesheet author will stay typesetter, upstream will say stylesheet :)
<Kinnison> It's a UI bug which depends on another bug filed against stylesheet and another filed against typesetter
<Kinnison> :-)
<morgs> So, allow multiple tags...
<daf> this is getting into Philosophy PhD territory
<Kinnison> Multiple subsystems is okay but potentially confusing
<Kinnison> tags are fine so long as you can make sure noone misspells them
<morgs> gmail's quite nice there - drop down to select a tag, or "new tag"
<Kinnison> Do we have a spec template for launchpad specs?
<ddaa> "meta-spec, oui, mais je la mets o?"
<Kinnison> SpecTemplate please
<morgs> LaunchpadProposalTemplate
<ddaa> Kinnison: that way a pun of dubious taste
<Kinnison> morgs: aah gotcha
<SteveA> re
<Kinnison> ddaa: it relies on me knowing what 'spec' manages to translate back to :-)
<ddaa> Kinnison: nothing special
<SteveA> elmo: ping
<ddaa> Kinnison: btw, did I tell you about contrepteries?
<carlos> daf, ok, the problem is a bit difficult to debug. Did you asked Steve or spiv?
<ddaa> Kinnison: SteveA: I'm sure you two guys would love these.
<elmo> SteveA: ?
<daf> carlos: I'll look at it again shortly -- I'm in the middle of something right now
<carlos> ok
<carlos> daf, I'm going to file a bug so we don't forget it
<daf> thanks
<Kinnison> ddaa: No I don't think you have
* ddaa vaguely remembers having already talked about that before...
<Kinnison> ddaa: Was I dunk?
<Kinnison> erm, drunk
<ddaa> Kinnison: it's a kind of play of words that involves permutation of sonorities within a word or across words in a sentence.
<SteveA> is pqm hosed again?
<Kinnison> ddaa: Hmm
<ddaa> Generally, the original sentence looks innocent, and the permuted one says something dirty.
<SteveA> sounds like a spoonerism
<ddaa> Right.
<ddaa> For example, say some female staff tells you she need to talk with you about something. You can answer:
<carlos> BjornT, bradb-away, mpt https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/products/rosetta/+bugs
<ddaa> "Je vous laisse le choix dans la date"
<ddaa> (which is _not_ an idiomatic phrasing)
<carlos> BjornT, bradb-away, mpt, the table title is missing a column so the title is not related with the content...
<carlos> daf, https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1276
<SteveA> ddaa: oh, so you mean it is to talk like fabionne always does ?
<ddaa> I was unaware that anything fabbione said had sexual undertones... but then I should have expected... he's italian...
<ddaa> s/anything/everything/
<ddaa> "Je vous laisse le _ch_oix dans la _d_ate"
<Kinnison> lovely
* Kinnison gets awful mental imagines of fingering cats
<ddaa> well, the last word of the permutated sentence does have the dual meaning of "pussy" in english.
<SteveA> i thought it was suggestive enough without the spoonerism
<Kinnison> mmm date pudding
<Kinnison> So are various of the lists down, or is launchpad just not mailing out, or what?
<ddaa> Just found one I can imagine Kinnison saying with his lovely accent :)
<ddaa> "Taisez vous en bas"
<SteveA> the only mal i have experienced right now is that pqm seems halted again
<SteveA> "en tas" means what?
<SteveA> a cup?
<SteveA> in the cup?
<ddaa> in a heap
<lifeless> same place
<ddaa> cup == tasse
<SteveA> same place?
<lifeless> that is hung
<SteveA> which code?
<SteveA> launchpad webapp ?
<lifeless> stubs testrunner work would fix that
<SteveA> cscvs?
<lifeless> pqm       8283  3.8  1.7 105208 65544 ?        S    11:24   1:43              \_ /usr/bin/python2.4 test.py -vv --dir hct --dir sourcerer
<lifeless> pqm       9224  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        Z    11:26   0:00                  \_ [rev]  <defunct>
<lifeless> nope, something that shells out to 'rev'
<lifeless> I'm guessing sourcerer
<SteveA> what's rev?
<ddaa> "Les laborieuses populations du Cap" (morgs?)
<daf> I've seen that happen with the hct/sourcerer tests
<Kinnison> it reverses the lines in a file
<daf> like tac, but in the other dimension
<Kinnison> sabdfl: I've converted those two topics you put on the wiki into skeleton specifications
<SteveA> can some people please go to http://launchpad.ubuntu.com and tell me what URL you get redirected to
<daf> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/
<SteveA> thanks
<Kinnison> Yep, you get a 301 to the https url daf gave
<Kinnison> X-Pad: avoid browser bug
<Kinnison> that's a good header
<daf> yummy
<SteveA> darn
* Kinnison looks at his bank account and cries
<daf> 45 minutes to meeting, n'est pas?
<SteveA> i always seem to try "edit bug details" to close a bug
<Kinnison> daf: ouai
<Kinnison> daf: and unless I'm mistaken, you meant "n'est-ce pas?"
<daf> murky buckets, mon sewer
<Kinnison> dee reen
* ddaa pulls his hair
<Kinnison> ddaa: quoi?
<ddaa> what's this murky bucket thing about, btw?
<Kinnison> ddaa: "merci beaucoup" --> "murky buckets"
<ddaa> ooooow...
* Kinnison grins
<daf> SteveA: did your X-Test-Authorization thing get merged?
<daf> SteveA: can't remember the exact header name
<daf> SteveA: the one that was for replacing the Authorization header in page tests
<SteveA> daf: not yet
<Kinnison> ddaa: You should hear me say "je comprends tout ce-que vous dites" (or whatever the exact french is) in a brummy accent
<ddaa> bonnejour monnesieur, where is the tchampslizz?
<ddaa> (no need for an hyphen in that sentence)
<daf> SteveA: ok
<SteveA> looks like nothing of mine is getting merged at the moment :-(
<Kinnison> ddaa: I heard someone say, in an incredibly thick birmingham accent "gee com-prends towt suckwee vows dye-ts" (approx)
<ddaa> oh, yeah, now that you spell it that way, that sounds like a typical sentence :)
<SteveA> folks, /msg me items for the agenda
<daf> morgs: ok, I think I have a page test for +newproduct
<morgs> daf: ok
* Kinnison goes to find food before the meeting
<cprov> hi there someone knows what is causing this failure ?
<cprov> File "/home/cprov/canonical/launchpad/launchpad/lib/canonical/launchpad/ftests/../doc/message.txt", line 311, in message.txt
<cprov> Failed example:
<cprov>     msg.datecreated
<cprov> Differences (ndiff with -expected +actual):
<cprov>     - datetime.datetime(2005, 6, 17, 9, 45, 13, tzinfo=<StaticTzInfo 'UTC'>)
<cprov>     ?                                ^
<cprov>     + datetime.datetime(2005, 6, 17, 13, 45, 13, tzinfo=<StaticTzInfo 'UTC'>)
<cprov>     ?                                ^^
<SteveA> stub and jamesh are the timezone lords
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.5: new build (patch-33)
<SteveA> yay, pqm is back
<stub> With those two ^^ in there, it looks like a diff issue to me
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.5: [fixes #1221]  "baz show-changeset --diffs" no longer repeats output with added files (patch-26: Matthieu.Moy@imag.fr)
<SteveA> stub: like, chunkydiff picking the wrong lines?
<SteveA> cprov: try running with chunkydiff turned off
<stub> or hiding some whitespace in a dodgy fashion. Just looks suspicious.
<SteveA> there's not much point in using chunkydiff in system doc tests mostly
<cprov> SteveA: right, let's see 
<SteveA> just in page tests
<SteveA> probably need to add some option to explicitly turn it on only for pagetests
<cprov> SteveA: btw, gaim damage the output I pasted, de difference is between 9 <-> 13 as you can see.
<stub> SteveA: Probably easiest to hook into that funky '#doctest: +FOO' notation I've seen floating about
<SteveA> yeah
<SteveA> it is a standard part of doctest, btw
<stub> cprov: oh. Try running your tests as 'env TZ=Europe/London python test.py the_failed_test'
<cprov> stub: yeah I did ...  works
<stub> cprov: Great. We have a test that only works in London. I'll try and merge my 'run all tests in Calcutta' patch.
<lifeless> yes
<cprov> stub: hehe great 
<carlos> stub, rosetta-package-po-attach.py needs to the '-q' argument
<lifeless> stub: I can do that right now
<carlos>  s/to/too/
<lifeless> stub: TZ=Calcutta in the PQM precommit line
<stub> lifeless: If you can do it in PQM, great. Except that it will stop everyone committing until the dodgy test is fixed ;)
<debonzi> hi all
<lifeless> stub: or just do it in Makefile
<stub> lifeless: It is TZ=Asia/Calcutta btw
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.5: new build (patch-34)
<daf> hi debonzi 
<lifeless> actually, pqm is better then we won't get tests that only work in Calcutta
<stub> ;)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.5: Explicit error message when unable to connect to an archive. (patch-27: Matthieu.Moy@imag.fr)
<lifeless> so - tell me when its safe to change ;0 and I'll do so
<debonzi> stub, that funking teenage (gina) gave up again! :(
<stub> debonzi: I beat her up a bit and she is behaving better
<debonzi> stub, thanks god she got a tutor.. :)
<stub> debonzi: I think she is in shape to run in staging regularly with you fixing any glitches that pop up (there are a few exceptions still, mainly from some paranoia checks I added that might not be needed, but Gina continues). A full warty run has been done on staging and the full set is being run now.
<carlos> stub, could you show me the output of: "SELECT COUNT(*) FROM POTemplate WHERE rawimportstatus=2;" and "SELECT COUNT(*) FROM POFile WHERE rawimportstatus=2;" on production?
<stub> If https://staging.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/warty didn't raise a system error, you might even be able to see the results :-/
<stub> carlos: -q added
<carlos> stub, thanks
<morgs> daf: morgan.collett@canonical.com/launchpad--project-tests--0--patch-1 for the project bugtracker test
<stub> launchpad_prod=# SELECT COUNT(*) FROM POTemplate WHERE rawimportstatus=2;
<stub>  count
<stub> -------
<stub>    105
<stub> launchpad_prod=# SELECT COUNT(*) FROM POFile WHERE rawimportstatus=2;
<stub>  count
<stub> -------
<stub>   9401
<daf> morgs: awesome, thanks!
<jamesh> cprov: that datetime test failure looked the same as the one kiko mentioned on the launchpad list (I checked in a fix for it).  Have you tried merging from rocketfuel?
<carlos> that will take a while ....
<carlos> stub, ok, thank you
<stub> jamesh: are all the datetime specific tests fixed as far as you know?
<cprov> jamesh: not yet , some pending code to arrange, I will within a hour or so ... ok can be now ...
<debonzi> stub, I got system error :( .. but anyway, unless somebody has changed it, launchpad will not show the gina imported packages because they are published by gina as PENDING, and atm 'soyuz' only shows PUBLISHED packages
<jamesh> stub: I think so.
<stub> lifeless: Throw the switch!
<lifeless> stub: you've committed the fix ?
<lifeless> stub: or its in the queue ;0
<stub> lifeless: it is already fixed. cprov isn't in sync with rocketfuel
<carlos> wtf
<cprov> stub: yes, I'm not ...
<carlos> daf, https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+sources/aegis/+pots/aegis/es/+translate
<SteveA> MEETING TIME
<carlos> daf, did you saw that?
<SteveA> let's go
<carlos> people is adding stupid things to the comments!
<morgs> here
<SteveA> who's present?
* carlos here
* stub drop his pants
<jblack> present
<cprov> here
* jamesh is here
<mpt> here
<salgado> I'm here. and kiko just arrived
<BjornT> i'm here
<lifeless> ok
<daf> yo
* debonzi here
* bradb here
<SteveA> ddaa, bob2, Keybuk ?
<SteveA> jblack: ?
<Keybuk> _o/
<SteveA> ah, jblack you're here
<SteveA> i need a bot to help with this
<ddaa> 
<jblack> Thats twice in a row. ;) 
<SteveA> who else isn't here?
<Keybuk> ddaa: "the appearance of a dragon walking" ?!
<salgado> kiko said his irc client is having problems to connect
<jblack> I'm not here. I'm merely present. ;) 
<jamesh> 'CJK UNIFIED IDEOGRAPH-9F98'
* stub needs a bot to attend IRC meetings
<ddaa> Keybuk: just have to find an opportunity from time to time to use that one :)
<Keybuk> what does it mean?
<SteveA> okay, let's move on.
* ddaa will look for a unicode dingbat usable as "I'm here" or "pong".
<SteveA> == Agenda ==
<SteveA>  - roll call
<SteveA>  - agenda
<SteveA>  - next meeting
<SteveA>  - activity reports
<SteveA>  - menus (daf)
<SteveA>  - brazil topics
<SteveA>  - where dogfood is going (Kinnison)
<SteveA>  - three sentences
<SteveA> 
<SteveA>  /msg me new agenda items
<SteveA> next meeting, same time next week?
<cprov> sure
<SteveA> hi bob2
<daf> yup
<kiko> hi ho
<bradb> sounds good
<kiko> for some reason the freenode hub I was connecting to kept timing out
<kiko> sorry
<SteveA> spiv is away on vacation, btw
<mpt> ddaa: there are several checkmarks
* Kinnison is here
<SteveA> okay, same time next week
<SteveA>  - activity reports
* carlos is up to date
<SteveA> who's the dude, and who's the little lebowski ?
<kiko> I AM THE DUDE
* Kinnison is up-to-date (just)
<lifeless> DUDE
* SteveA is up to date, dude
<stub> And a runny nose.... 
<salgado> dude!
<bradb> dude
<morgs> DUDE
* BjornT is not up to date
<mpt> five days behind
* mpt cowers
* debonzi is up-to-date
<jblack> I'm a lebowski, and a little one at that :( 
<stub> gtimelog is up to date, and so am I
<jamesh> up to yesterday
<cprov> I'm up
<SteveA> jamesh: can you send yesterday's now?
* daf catches up quickly
<ddaa> d00D
<SteveA> mpt: do you have them ready to send?
<jamesh> SteveA: I sent in yesterdays (haven't done todays)
<SteveA> jblack: how far behind are you?
<SteveA> jamesh: great.  you're The Dude
<mpt> SteveA: Yes, it's just that Ubuntu doesn't like dialup (I'm on IRC via Win98, don't hurt me)
<BjornT> SteveA: i'll send mine later today
<Keybuk> I may not be present at the meeting next week due to Debconf
<mpt> I'll send them when I get home
<Keybuk> and I rock at activity reports
<jblack> about a week.
<jblack> I'll have them in this morning.
* morgs keeps a stack of blank activity reports handy...
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.5: new build (patch-35)
<SteveA> cool
<SteveA> was that everyone?
<SteveA> bob2___: ?
<SteveA>  - menus (daf)
<bob2___> I'm lebowskified
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.5: make import/tag/commit raise an error on missing summary (patch-28: daf@muse.19inch.net, Matthieu.Moy@imag.fr)
<SteveA> bob2___: sort out with lifeless how to get up to date
<bob2___> will do
* daf dude
<SteveA> so, launchpad now has menus for lots of things
<daf> indeed
<daf> some of them are in production
<SteveA> and mpt has made them look nice in tabs and second-level tabs
<daf> but the staging server shows them off much better
<SteveA> at least, on staging
<SteveA> over the next week or so, we need to start looking at the other "actions" that are in portlets and elsewhere
<SteveA> and add them into the dubiously named "ExtraApplicationMenu" classes for contexts in launchpad
<SteveA> once we've seen how this menu gets used, i'll rename it
<bob2___> wow, staging looks hot
<SteveA> but for now, it's an "ExtraApplicationMenu"
<daf> https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/LaunchpadMenus explains about the different types of menu and how they work
<SteveA> although I'm responsible for maintaining the menus infrastructure, and fixing bugs, daf's been doing a great job of keeping the docs up to date, and implementing many menus in launchpad.
<jblack> stevea: logs up to date.
<daf> I'm happy to try and help anybody who's trying to get menus working for their bit of Launchpad
<kiko> haxoring daf!
<SteveA> there are still a couple of outstanding bugs / niggles in the infrastructure, that i will be addressing very soon
<SteveA> any questions about menus?
<kiko> who's got menus and who's not?
<SteveA> rosetta: ?
<daf> pending review, yep
<SteveA> malone: ?
<SteveA> doap: ?
<salgado> foaf: not
<mpt> products do
<kiko> salgado, suxorer
<bradb> malone needs menu love
<morgs> doap: not
<kiko> guys 
<kiko> don't let this fall off
<SteveA> menus are how users will mostly find their way around
<SteveA> an important part of usability, and easy to implement
<kiko> without menus launchpad looks like a page designed by a kindergardner
<jamesh> I need to do some for calendar
<kiko> (gartner?)
<kiko> look at rosetta in baz tip and the other apps
<kiko> there is a serious shocking impact in the menuless apps
<kiko> so get on it
* bradb agrees
<kiko> mpt, SteveA, what's the plan for the actions portlets?
<mpt> jamesh: The most important thing to do is to implement a page saying "x does not currently have a calendar" for those products/distributions/people that don't have one
<kiko> do we get rid of them now?
<mpt> jamesh: then Calendar can get its own item next to Overview, Bugs, and Translations.
<SteveA> we could do a special kind of link that is disabled when there is no calendar, for that one
<SteveA> that is an option
<mpt> kiko: App menus make some portlet items redundant, some in the action portlet, some elsewhere
<daf> products have a button for creating a calendar in a portlet
<mpt> For example, the portlet on the left side of a person page is *almost* completely redundant now
<jamesh> having a disabled link sounds better -- saves people the frustration of clicking the link
<jamesh> and getting a "there is no foo" page
<mpt> fair enough
<SteveA> jamesh: how do i tell if there's a calendar for a particular thing ?
<mpt> that means menus infrastructure changes
<SteveA> no
<SteveA> just means one special link for calendars
<jamesh> SteveA: at the moment you can tell because there will be a portlet on the person, project or product page showing the month's calendar
<SteveA> pretty simple
<kiko> mpt, I think you'll need to schedule time to discuss menu changes with /each/ responsible person
<kiko> mpt, can you manage nagging and organizing that
<SteveA> jamesh: i'm thinking of something like ICalendar(object, None)
<jamesh> SteveA: if there is no calendar and you own the object, the portlet shows a "create calendar" button
<kiko> guys, you need to schedule time with mpt between tomorrow and tuesday to talk about your app
<mpt> ok
<SteveA> jamesh: i need to know how to tell from python code.  let's talk about this after the meeting / tomorrow
<jamesh> SteveA: check ICalendarOwner(object).calendar
<kiko> jamesh, oh, offtopic: mark wants you in Brazil on the first week. can you arrange? 
<SteveA> jamesh: cool
<bradb> mpt: what time will you start working again today (i.e. tomorrow)?
<mpt> bradb: in about 13 hours
<kiko> sleeper
<bradb> mpt: ok, if i'm still around at that time, maybe we can discuss menus
<SteveA> we need to move on.  anything else on menus?
<kiko> SteveA, reiterate what I just said please
<kiko> nicks in caps get more attention
<SteveA> WHAT HE SAID
<jamesh> kiko: I'd have to check if my ticket allows a change like that
<stub> (staging is updated in case anyone was wondering where it went)
<kiko> jamesh, don't disappoint the sab
<SteveA> guys, you need to schedule time with mpt between tomorrow and tuesday to talk about your app
<SteveA> okay, moving on
<SteveA>  - brazil topics
<SteveA> https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/BrazilTopics  has appeared
<kiko> you da man
<stub> heh... good luck. Flights to brazil from Australia will be tight. I suspect James will be Business class
* Kinnison converted the topics sabdfl put for him into specification pages
<ddaa> branches look ugly, they were nice when they were bold
<kiko> ddaa, where?
<ddaa> https://staging.ubuntu.com/products/automake
<SteveA> take note of what is written in BrazilTopics
<SteveA> especially under your own name
<sabdfl> jamesh: try to work with cvd on it
<stub> I appear to have nothing but hardware stuff. Stuff I know little about and care even less about.
<jamesh> sabdfl: okay
<SteveA> sabdfl: the issue about the re-running failing tests will be sorted when we move to holger krekel's test runner.  he's a core python guy who has written a very nice test runner over the last 18 months or so.
<bradb> stub: maybe we could add db/ispell integration to your list?
<carlos> SteveA, sabdfl when are we supposed to start the braindump for those specs? before .br or when we go there?
<sabdfl> stub: those are just a few thoughts i've had over time. we definitely need to put some work into an optimised read-only db configuration
<SteveA> carlos: having basic stuff done now helps us all be on the same page before brazil.  so spend a little time filling in what you know.
<sabdfl> carlos: right away, any time you have a thought about something else you want to cover in brazil, put a note in the wiki
<sabdfl> no matter how small
<kiko> our wiki rocks
<mpt> except when it logs us out
<daf> have we unpassworded it yet?
<kiko> nope
<mpt> yes
<kiko> we have?!
<SteveA> stub: gathering some stats from staging will help.
<mpt> I was told we had
<mpt> yep, works without a password here
* kiko tests
<SteveA> mpt: for editing?
<kiko> wow
* mpt tries
<mpt> Yes, I just created TestAccount
<kiko> anyway
<carlos> SteveA, ok, it's just that I want to work on bugs and partial implementations before starting with new stuff and I thought next three weeks is a good time to do that, but will mix that with braindumps then...
<carlos> sabdfl, ok, will do
<sabdfl> in due course we'll merge the LP wiki and the main wiki
<sabdfl> we just need a way to categorise pages and get recentchanges etc by category
<SteveA> anything more on brazil right now?
<SteveA> we should be moving on
<kiko> notfromme
<SteveA>  - where dogfood is going (Kinnison)
<Kinnison> Right
<Kinnison> so now we have staging
<Kinnison> and so dogfood is becoming less useful for what it was originally intended
<Kinnison> The intention is thus that the soyuz team will mostly be in charge of dogfood
<Kinnison> We are preparing a buildd network associated with mawson (elmo has provided us with everything we need for that I think)
<Kinnison> and we're essentially going to be shadowing breezy on dogfood
<Kinnison> This does not mean that other people are not allowed to use dogfood, but it's going to be a little more confusing for a short while, during which time the soyuz team will be getting going
<Kinnison> Does anyone other than soyuz have a vested interest in dogfood rather than stagin?
<Keybuk> hct
<Keybuk> though a regularly updated breezy is advantageous, provided you don't drop the database
<Kinnison> Will that remain true as production ramps up with regular breezy imports?
<kiko> debonzi, stub, Kinnison: you guys need to get on top of gina, or else we're going to flunk
<Keybuk> I can't see us even starting breezy imports on production for a while yet
<kiko> right
<Kinnison> kiko: Last night, stub managed a hoary run on staging and he said he would be doing a proper production run tonight
<kiko> Kinnison, the mail I got said otherwise..
<Kinnison> erm, sorry, a warty run on staging
<sabdfl> SteveA: i'd like to discuss 1.0 announcements, ping me when it's a good time to do that
<SteveA> sabdfl: ok
<sabdfl> thanks
<carlos> Kinnison, I think Rosetta team would be interested to use dogfood from time to time to do some testing with a bigger database
<stub> Erm... full run on *staging* is going on now. I'm not running on Production until someone can confirm it is doing good and not harm.
<Kinnison> stub, kiko, debonzi: Can we discuss gina after the meeting?
<debonzi> Kinnison, sure
<daf> carlos: that's not so urgent now we can access staging, right?
<kiko> k
<Kinnison> Okay, so hct has an interest in dogfood, and rosetta may
<Kinnison> have all the relevant bugs been transferred from dogfood to production malone?
<carlos> daf, staging helps to debug looking at data there, but dogfood could be used to change the data
<carlos> daf, as staging is read only, we cannot debug all bugs
<daf> well, we run code on mawson, even if we're using the staging db
<kiko> Kinnison, AFAIK a long time ago
<daf> carlos: true
<stub> We can duplicate the dogfood database at anytime - it doesn't have to be shared
<SteveA> we need to move on.  can we have the rest of this discussion in a smaller meeting later?
<bradb> Kinnison: not intentionally, but probably most of them have be refiled in prod otherwise.
<carlos> daf, I'm just noting that we could be interested at some point to play with dogfood but that will not be somethig we will do all time
<stub> So if soyus and hct don't want to play together it is an easy fix.
<Kinnison> Okay thanks
<Kinnison> I just wanted to make sure people knew about what was happening with dogfood
<SteveA> we should have a wiki page that explains what staging, dogfood and production are used for
<SteveA> and the expectations of the databases there -- like when they get nuked etc.
<Kinnison> That would be useful
<SteveA> Kinnison / stub: can you make sure we have such a page?
<Kinnison> SteveA: Okay
<Kinnison> stub: if you do prod/staging I'll fill in dogfood when you're done
<SteveA> sabdfl: 1.0 announcements
<stub> StagingServer exists
<SteveA> sabdfl: ping
<sabdfl> ok, we want to have rolling 1.0 announcements
<sabdfl> over the next couple of weeks
* SteveA tried a phone ping, but the london mobile phone network is having problems :(
<sabdfl> SteveA: it's shut down in places, deliberately i think
<sabdfl> i'd like to see at least one announcement of some sort per week
<sabdfl> also, i think we should get better about communicating landed features to the list
<sabdfl> for each spec, could we make sure the summary is clear and can be copied into a weekly mail to the list of "things that just landed"
<sabdfl> so, back to the 1.0 announcements
<sabdfl> daf, carlos: could you announce that Rosetta 1.0 will happen next week
<SteveA> kiko: (weekly planned rollouts)
<sabdfl> (btw, did you like your present this morning)?
<kiko> heh
<sabdfl> at least, as long as you are confident you can hit the goal next week
<sabdfl> i think rosetta is looking excellent
<sabdfl> jordi will shortly start working with you to facilitate bringing upstreams into rosetta
<kiko> well
<sabdfl> so we will need to spend some time putting together wiki and web pages that tell how to use it most effectively
<carlos> sabdfl, I was not able to see your recent changes, sorry 
<daf> sorry, lost network for a second there
<sabdfl> so, the announcements come in two phases
<kiko> I take the hit for not producing the report for this month earlier, sorry
<sabdfl> kiko: let's make it weekly, just a summary of all the landings and their features
<sabdfl> it should be a wiki page people can cut and past to when then land a spec-branch
<carlos> sabdfl, about goals, I think the only big features not implemented are Karma and GNOME integration.
<sabdfl> the first phase is a "LP XXX 1.0 will happen in one/two weeks"
* SteveA notes that this meeting will be overrunning its allotted time.
<sabdfl> i';d like that to happen for rosetta today or tomorrow
<sabdfl> in the email, list all the exciting new stuff that's happened since the last announcement
<carlos> Karma should be ready this week to be reviewed, so it will reach production in two weeks.....
<sabdfl> go ahead without karma
<kiko> I'm going to produce a report today
<sabdfl> then, on the day, we'll put out the formal announcement everywhere
<kiko> I need to anyway because Jane needs it
<sabdfl> malone i think will miss by about a month
<sabdfl> soyuz, i don't know
<kiko> but I've had it in the cooker for a while
<carlos> then it's a matter of wait for daf's work with menus is merged, daf?
<kiko> soyuz still has major stuff in code review
<sabdfl> we will also do announcements for the calendar system (yay james!) and the bounty system (yay me)
<kiko> and gina hasn't run yet (AFAICT)
<sabdfl> but i want you guys to think in terms of the two-phase announcements, starting with rosetta today
<sabdfl> ok
<sabdfl> that's all from me
<SteveA> any questions ?
<sabdfl> daf, carlos: ping me with your draft announcement when its on the wiki
<daf> sounds good to me
<daf> sabdfl: sure
<sabdfl> daf: you've got a knack for good writing
<carlos> ok
<sabdfl> use it :-)
<Kinnison> sabdfl: sounds good, thanks
<daf> carlos: the menus stuff should be merged this week
<sabdfl> mpt: the menus are not looking the way i imagined them to be, could we chat briefly after this meeting please?
<carlos> daf, will it be moved into production on Tuesday?
<SteveA> we'll be overrunning by just 5 minutes.  let's do the three sentences.
<sabdfl> stub: are we branching for next production later today?
<kiko> drum roll
<SteveA> write your sentences onto the channel now.
<stub> DONE: Gina
<daf> carlos: if it gets reviewed and merged bfore the production branch point, sure
<kiko> WORKED ON: malone cleanups, linkification, meta-reviews, catching up 
<kiko> with application status, linting, sprint prep, etc
<kiko> TODO: LP report (today, in particular because Jane needs it), 
<kiko> BrazilTopics, finalize sprint prep
<kiko> BLOCKED ON: SteveA for linkification
<salgado> DONE: BasicVoting, code review, sqlobject/launchpad random fixes.
<salgado> TODO: More code review than I did last week, land the first round of BasicVoting and start the second one(which will hopefully be the last).
<salgado> BLOCKED: No
<daf> DONE: Rosetta menus, get multiple format exports in production, pyflakes harness, import and other cleanups, write tests
<Kinnison> DONE: More buildd stuff now that elmo has given us the dogfood buildd machines. Refinements to the buildd packaging. Uploader work. Assisting cprov. Assisted stub in getting production ready for gina.
<morgs> DONE: RDF bugfixing
<morgs> TODO: DoapSchemaNG, menus
<morgs> BLOCKED: no
<daf> TODO: clean up traveral code, fix template export bug
<ddaa> DONE: Imports. talked lots about doap ftp details with keybuk. Taught productseries and ftpglob zen to jblack.
<ddaa> TODO: More imports.
<ddaa> BLOCKER: No time for anything else non-trivial.
<Kinnison> TODO: <broken record>Uploader</broken record>, get dogfood buildds ready to roll and rolling. Get publisher going on production appserver to ensure distros stay clean once gina is running regularly.
<daf> BLOCKED: no
<debonzi> DONE: Launchpad general bits; more gina related work.
<debonzi> TODO: Some launchpad cleanup and bug fixes.
<debonzi> BLOCKED: None.
<mpt> DONE: decruftification, BasicVoting design, lots of bug reporting
<mpt> TODO: specific menus, spec backlog, HierarchyNavigation
<mpt> BLOCKED: no
<Kinnison> BLOCKED: Cprov's branch being merged (hopefully should happen real-soon-now), Gina runs on production completing.
<jamesh> DONE: land CalendarMerge branch, code reviews, some datetime bug fixing, follow-on calendar work
<jamesh> TODO: code reviews, follow-on calendar work
<jamesh> BLOCKED: no
<SteveA> DONE: sqlobject/sqlos spelunking, fascism, menus, reviews
<BjornT> DONE: finished up and submitted BasicBugAttachments for review. some
<BjornT> reviews. didn't feel entirely well this week.
<BjornT> TODO: general malone work, clean up, go through bug reports. improve
<BjornT> the email interface.
<SteveA> TODO: menus bugfixes, sqlobject/sqlos fixes, reviews
<SteveA> BLOCKED: no
<BjornT> BLOCKED: spec review from kiko
<bradb> DONE: landed FormattingBugNotifications. lots of baz/pqm pain. landed some other bugfixes and cleanups. (e.g. dissolved BugMessageFactory, split the task page in two, fixed header bug a few days ago that carlos mentioned earlier, etc.)
<Keybuk> DONE: dyson installed on casey
<daf> oh: TODO: Debconf
<Keybuk> TODO: sourcerer debugging, dyson debugging, hct bug fixes
<Keybuk> BLOCKERS: only one of me
<bob2> DONE: entry
<bradb> TODO: menus. fixing any bugs in FBN. MaloneFrontPages work. double-check that we've done all that's needed for 1.0 karma. any other random bits and bobs.
<cprov> DONE: applyed GPG-NG review and improves assisted 2nd round of Buildd review, both assisted by jamesh
<bob2> TODO: entry
<cprov> TODO: Concentrate myself on buildd (I know I'm blosking dsilvers)
<cprov> BLOCKED:  stub review on DB patch for GPG and buildd review and test suite (myself)
<bradb> BLOCKED: nothing.
<carlos> DONE: bug #1036, POTemplateAdmin spec implementation changes, several bugs fixes, languagepacks
<lifeless> DONE: make-changeset is sane, TODO: apply-changeset saneification, BLOCKED: days too short
<bob2> BLOCKED: entry
<carlos> TODO: Karma implementation for Rosetta, more languagepacks fine tunning, GNOME imports
<carlos> BLOCKED: GNOME imports are blocked until l10n-status.gnome.org new version is ready (I hope it will be ready this weekend)
<stub> TODO: Gina and bugfixes
<stub> BLOCKED: Nothing
<jblack> DONE: yellow fever, imports. TODO: LOTS of imports 
<SteveA> lifeless: please put sentences on separate lines.  helps me grep
<kiko> BjornT, that's BBA?
<jblack> BLOCKED: None now
<BjornT> kiko: yes
<stub> sabdfl: I was going to tag from just now. You have bugfixes to land or features?
<lifeless> SteveA: ok
<kiko> sorry. 
<SteveA> kiko: i'm working on the linkification
<kiko> thanks
<SteveA> should land today
<daf> carlos: shall we have a Rosetta meeting now?
<kiko> SteveA, I'm going to verify jamesh' claim 
<sabdfl> stub: RF is golden for me right now
<SteveA> claim?
<sabdfl> staging doesn't yet have everything
<kiko> he reported a potential problem, SteveA 
<SteveA> with...
<sabdfl> so i wanted to confirm you will tag later today from RF
<SteveA> with linking?
<carlos> daf, we should finish this meeting first...
<SteveA> yeah, i saw
<stub> sabdfl: Staging was updated a few minutes ago from head (during the meeting)
<SteveA> i'll take care of it
<carlos> daf, and have lunch, please...
<kiko> SteveA, yes
<daf> carlos: ok
<SteveA> Kinnison: do you see any problems with gina runs on production?
<Kinnison> SteveA: The staging run of warty seemed good
<kiko> Kinnison, what about stub's message?
<Kinnison> SteveA: There are soyuz UI issues preventing me from interrogating via the staging UI
<kiko> I seem to have missed the boat here
<sabdfl> stub: hmm... system error on https://staging.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/hoary/+translations
<SteveA> cprov: does stub know about your database patch?
<cprov> SteveA: yes, just talked 10 min ago
<daf> sabdfl: https://staging.ubuntu.com/errors/showEntry.html?id=1120740503.640.503065040417
<SteveA> ok
<ddaa> SteveA: somebody moved the arch branch back into the right column, that fucks up the page layout badly (as you can see on the staging automake product). Can you ask the appropriate person to get it fixed?
<stub> All my reviews are done. I'm not aware of blocking anyone atm.
<SteveA> ddaa: i need more context.  a url, for example
<ddaa> https://staging.ubuntu.com/products/automake
<kiko> ddaa, I was going to say the same, I saw your complaint earlier but had no idea what you were talking about
<Kinnison> debonzi: can I see you on ##soyuz1.0 please to discuss the broken soyuz UI?
<ddaa> kiko: actually my complaint was about still something else
<lifeless> ddaa: for such things, filing a bug might be useful - it will get you to think abot what details are needed for folk looking at it ;0
<debonzi> Kinnison, am on the way
<sabdfl> daf: it's not the translations page, it's the general distro pages
<Kinnison> debonzi: thank you
<SteveA> ddaa: i'm clueless.  please file a bug.
<sabdfl> it's the details-portlet
<Kinnison> sabdfl: there is a problem with soyuz on staging
<SteveA> Any other BLOCKED issues that haven't been dealt with?
<Kinnison> sabdfl: I'm about to go through it with debonzi and cprov to see if we can work out the fix
<ddaa> lifeless: sure, but the fact it has been right for a while, then broken again, suggest there might be an issue worth talking about in this post-meeting.
<SteveA> let's end the meeting
<SteveA> 4
<SteveA> 3
<bradb> one other thing
<SteveA> ...
<bradb> while lifeless is still here
<SteveA> bradb: is this important for the meeting?
<SteveA> for everyone?
<carlos> SteveA, mine is an external dependency
<lifeless> 2
<bradb> ok, no
<SteveA> 1
<lifeless> 0
<SteveA> MEETING ENDS
<kiko> yay
<lifeless> yay, I snuck in a ZERO
<bradb> lifeless: would it be reasonable for pqm to send us a confirmation message when it's received our merge request?
<jblack> 08:52 < SteveA> MEETING ENDS
<jblack> 08:52 < lifeless> 0
<SteveA> i suck for not having written up last week's meeting
<lifeless> bradb: 22:52 < lifeless> 0
<lifeless> 22:52 < SteveA> MEETING ENDS
<lifeless> bah
<lifeless> no bradb there
* carlos -> lunch
<lifeless> bradb: I don't think so, AFAICT we've never ever had a dropped-receipt problem with pqm
<carlos> see you later
<lifeless> bradb: if you want, I'll whip something up for just your email address, but it would bug the heck out of me.
<kiko> BjornT, has the schema for BBA stabilized? I remember SteveA said something about mark considering linking attachments to messages...
<bradb> lifeless: have anyone ever asked you if pqm has gotten their message?
<bradb> s/have/has/
<SteveA> stub: pqm's been very slow about merging stuff i submitted hours and hours ago.
<lifeless> SteveA: its hanging during the test runner
<SteveA> stub: so, maybe you can delay the branching for production until we get this sorted out?
<lifeless> SteveA: thats making it very slow as it waits for me to intervene
<BjornT> kiko: mark has edited the spec regarding the schema, so i consider it stable now
<bradb> would anyone else want a confirmation message from pqm to let them know that their request has actually been received?
<kiko> okay BjornT 
<stub> SteveA: Sure. I'm not the one who was arguing for a fixed schedule ;)
<kiko> will look at it 
<SteveA> lifeless: it is stopping on a particular test?
<lifeless> SteveA: don't know
<BjornT> kiko: thanks
<lifeless> pqm       8283  3.8  1.7 105208 65544 ?        S    11:24   1:43              \_ /usr/bin/python2.4 test.py -vv --dir hct --dir sourcerer
<lifeless> pqm       9224  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        Z    11:26   0:00                  \_ [rev]  <defunct>
<lifeless> p
<SteveA> lifeless: i have a merge into sqlobject that will stop some potential deadlocks in launchpad. 
<stub> SteveA: I'll choose a branch tomorrow (attempting to avoid new features if possible)
<dilys> New Malone bug 1279 filed on product Registry by David Allouche: Bazaar branch appears on the side in staging
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1279
<SteveA> doesn't look like it though
<SteveA> stub: kiko very much wants to get linkification landed
<lifeless> something is running 'rev' - and there is no mention of it in the lp codebase
<SteveA> what is 'rev' ?
<mdz> a unix tool
<mdz> (man rev)
<stub> chmod og-rwx `which rev` 
<stub> make check_on_merge
<daf> sabdfl: sorry, lost network again
<SteveA> ./lib/canonical/launchpad/tests/test_helpers.py:    >>> print helpers.simple_popen2('rev', 'ooF\nraB\nzaB\n')
<lifeless> well there you go. Keybuk your grep skillz suck
<daf> sabdfl: the error report suggests it's something to do with the distrorelease details portlet
<SteveA> test_simple_popen2
<Keybuk> oh, bah, I didn't think to look for 'rev
<Keybuk> I did look for "rev
<sabdfl> daf: yes, i think it is likely to do with the lack of some data, that's in the sampledata
<sabdfl> i don't think it's related to anything i've done
<lifeless> I think its likely that that test is giving us the grief
<SteveA> simple_popen2 isn't used
<daf> sabdfl: Expression: <PathExpr standard:'context/architectures'>?
<SteveA> we should just remove it
<SteveA> and its test
<sabdfl> daf, carlos: this was your present: http://localhost:8086/distros/ubuntu/hoary/+translations
<SteveA> lifeless: are you removing simple_popen2 ?  or should i do that?
<lifeless> SteveA: I'm going to bed if I have a choice
<lifeless> last night was way late.
<jamesh> sabdfl: just to confirm for when I go to the travel agent, you only want me to move my outgoing flight forward; not my return?
<SteveA> lifeless: can you jimmy in a commit to RF
<SteveA> that will make test_simple_popen2 a no-op
<lifeless> what would you like me to jimmy
<SteveA> def test_simple_popen2():
<SteveA>     r"""
<SteveA>     >>> print helpers.simple_popen2('rev', 'ooF\nraB\nzaB\n')
<SteveA>     Foo
<SteveA>     Bar
<SteveA>     Baz
<SteveA>     <BLANKLINE>
<SteveA>     """
<SteveA> change to 
<SteveA> def test_simple_popen2():
<SteveA>     r"""
<SteveA>     """
<SteveA> that will allow pqm to continue functioning
<SteveA> so i can make a proper removal
<lifeless> it may still hang on cscvs, but that is nowhere near as common as this one is
<SteveA> file is lib/canonical/launchpad/tests/test_helpers.py
<lifeless> yup
<SteveA> why is cscvs hanging?
<lifeless> commit forced
<lifeless> race condition with the local run-up of a cvs server where sometimes it connects too early and then the server process stays in the process group
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: disable simple_popen2 blame steve if this wedges anything (patch-2047)
<daf> sabdfl: oh, *nice*!
<sabdfl> daf: thank you :-)
<sabdfl> wanted to get that in before 1.0
<daf> rocking
<daf> we need more language-oriented views
<daf> I saw you put it up for Brazil
<sabdfl> yup
<daf> this is a great start
<daf> SteveA: so, I've gotten rid of all DB imports from the browser code, except for traversers.py
<SteveA> daf: waesome
<SteveA> um, awesome
<daf> traversers.py looks like the hardest of the lot
<SteveA> the malone folks need to clean up traversers.py
<daf> yes
<SteveA> as there's some crappy creapy stuff in there
<daf> plus there's some registry stuff in there as well
<SteveA> to do with mutable Sets / Subsets
<kiko> daf, carlos, sabdfl: is the problem with broken/regressed translations the same as https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1155
<kiko> -- ?
<SteveA> which we could certainly do without
<daf> do you have any ideas for a better pattern?
<daf> it seems this sort of thing crops up fairly regularly
<SteveA> bradb-brb: talk to mark about how he wants to get rid of the mutable set / subset of things concepts, and replace them with using two-step URL traversal for dividing up the url space.
<sabdfl> kiko: i don't think so
<sabdfl> SteveA: the only issue i've found with that is the breadcrumbs still have the "+lang" stubs clickable
<SteveA> sabdfl: i'll be fixing that
<SteveA> i think your approach is sound
<SteveA> hello faassen.  can i interest you in localizing silva using rosetta ?
<sabdfl> SteveA: i'm shifting all the Dummy's into the database class with which they are associated
<kiko> hey faassen 
<SteveA> how will they be imported into browser code?
<jamesh> <jamesh> sabdfl: just to confirm for when I go to the travel agent, you only want me to move my outgoing flight forward; not my return?
<SteveA> through an api on the xxxSet ?
<jamesh> sabdfl: ^^^
<faassen> hey.
<sabdfl> jamesh: when are you due to travel back, currently?
<sabdfl> SteveA: yes
<faassen> SteveA: not at this time, but I'll check it out later. :)
<SteveA> sabdfl: okay.
<jamesh> sabdfl: my ticket is currently to fly out on the 24th and back on the 2nd
<jamesh> sabdfl: (i.e. the second week)
<SteveA> as soon as the malone guys fix up the imports in traversers.py, i'll turn on exceptions in the fascist, so that there will be no new imports of database code into browser code
<SteveA> i'll be moving all of the traversal around too, pretty soon.
<SteveA> i'd quite like the malone traversal fixed up before i do that
* SteveA --> lunch
<daf> there's also ProductSeriesSet and ProductMilestoneSet
<daf> morgs: ^^^
<daf> looks like PublishedPackageSet can just use getUtility
<morgs> daf: sorry, more context please? I haven't been following...
<daf> morgs: sure
<daf> we're trying to get rid of all imports of database code into the browser code
<daf> the final occurrences of this are in traversers.py
<daf> traversers.py imports ProductSeriesSet and ProductMilestoneSet from the database
<daf> do you follow me so far?
<morgs> OK
<daf> now these things are named *Set
<daf> but our policy is that *Set things have no state
<daf> and represent a set of all of something
<daf> e.g. ProductSet is all products
<daf> ProductSeriesSet, though, is instantiatied with a product
<daf> which violates this rule
<daf> and means it can't be used with getUtility
<daf> so we need to figure out how to refactor this
<morgs> OK, other stuff uses interfaces here, like IBugTaskSubset(product) - is that what we want to move towards?
<daf> right, yes
<daf> IBugTaskSubset is an adapter
<daf> so we could have IProductSeriesSet(product)
<kiko> hey bradb-brb
<daf> I think Steve believes there's an even better way of doing it which doesn't involve adapters
<daf> but I'm not sure what that is
<sabdfl> we want to move away from SubSet's
<sabdfl> the idea is traverse straight from Product to ProductSeries
<sabdfl> the traverse says:
<sabdfl>  - i'm a product,
<sabdfl>  - ok, i see there is a '+series', let me look ahead..
<sabdfl>  - ok, i see there is a 'main' series, and i have one, return that, and tell zope to jump traversal to that point
<daf> cool
<sabdfl> browser/traverses.py line 96, for example
<daf> do we have an example for this?
<daf> aha
<carlos> kiko, yes, I think it's related. That bug was because a .po file was imported and it failed so all translations imported before the break were stored instead of rollback the transaction
<sabdfl> carlos: please could you and daf do an analysis of all rosetta scripts to make sure they properly use transactions?
<carlos> sabdfl, sure
<daf> sabdfl: that's very neat
<daf> carlos: hmm, nothing should be stored in the database unless the transaction is being committed somewhere in the script
<carlos> daf, I know, but it's happening so something is broken
<daf> sabdfl: how do index pages (e.g. /products/foo/+series) fit in with this?
<sabdfl> daf: they should generally have a different name
<sabdfl> for example:
<sabdfl>  /products/foo/+pot/potname => the potemplate
<sabdfl>  /products/foo/+potemplates => a page showing the po templates
<daf> right, that makes sense
<daf> that should let us rid of POTemplateSubset
<carlos> sabdfl, isn't +potemplates our current +translations ?
<sabdfl> carlos: it might be, but the point i was making for daf is that the +foo that is a traversal to foo's is different to the page which lists all the foo's
<dilys> New Malone bug 1281 filed on product FOAF by Guilherme Salgado: Need some way to merge accounts without emailaddress or with only dead ones
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1281
<carlos> ok
<daf> debonzi: around?
<debonzi> daf, here
<SteveA> sabdfl: it is possible to support both a +foo page, and +foo/thing traversal, but a bit more complicated.  let me know if you want to have support for that kind of url scheme.
<daf> debonzi: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileF76lFd.html
<sabdfl> SteveA: ok, thanks
<daf> debonzi: smells like untested code :)
<debonzi> daf, checking
<salgado> daf, pyflakes ruling the world. ;)
<SteveA> sabdfl: i expect to do serious work on the traversal / breadcrumbs / urls simplification starting tomorrow afternoon.  i would be easiest to add support for this at that time, although it can be added later too.
* SteveA really goes to lunch
<sabdfl> SteveA: i was going to do a quick-and-dirty list of non-clickable breadcrumbs in webapp/tales.py
<sabdfl> i'll defer to a better idea from you :-)
<SteveA> i have no better idea for today's rollout.
<SteveA> i can do better for next week's
* SteveA goes OUT to lunch ;-)
<bradb> hey kiko, what's up?
<Keybuk> stub: 
<Keybuk> psycopg.ProgrammingError: ERROR:  permission denied for sequence libraryfilecontent_id_seq
<Keybuk> didn't we fix that one yesterday?
<stub> Keybuk: I never applied your security.cfg updates. Did they get through pqm?
<Keybuk> not yet
<Keybuk> pqm hates everyone right now
<Keybuk> it's being goth
<stub> I'll pull em from the branch
<morgs> sabdfl: did you make changes to the productseries and release pages? They look nicer but there are no clickable links to the releases?
<daf> debonzi: sorry, fell off for a bit there
<carlos> sabdfl, did you implemented the language selector for the suggestions?
<salgado> stub, do you have one or two minutes to talk about the name change widget?
<sabdfl> carlos: yes, it shows an alternative language suggestion
<carlos> sabdfl, it's broken here...
<carlos> sabdfl, I just selected Spanish with evolution in Hoary
<carlos> and got a trace
<carlos> sabdfl, http://www.usatoday.com/news/world/2005-07-07-london-claim_x.htm
<carlos> grr
<debonzi> daf, its already removed on my tree... I just didn't merge yet
<carlos> fucked xchat
<carlos> sabdfl, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileANjzhf.html
<daf> debonzi: great
<debonzi> daf, thanks :)
<carlos> sabdfl, also, I think we should add by default the language you are translating
<carlos> s/add/select/
<sabdfl> carlos: i think that will confuse people
<sabdfl> because they have already selected the "language"
<sabdfl> if they see the selector with that language, they will think they can switch languages just by changing that selector
<sabdfl> when in fact, that selector is just for more advanced use cases
<sabdfl> the default is "no alternative language", not "the current language"
<bradb> is pqm hanging? i sent a message where i accidentally left off the [trivial] , and resent again with the [trivial] , but have heard nothing back at all
<carlos> sabdfl, I'm getting Spanish suggestions by default from: http://localhost:8086/distros/ubuntu/hoary/+sources/evolution/+pots/evolution-2.2/es/+translate
<carlos> sabdfl, but the language selector is empty
<carlos> I think that's confusing....
<sabdfl> its less confusing than making it look like the primary language selector
<sabdfl> None is None, not "current"
<sabdfl> which alt language is selected by default? None
<sabdfl> i don't mind if you make it say "No alt language selected"
<carlos> sabdfl, so you should not get suggestions at all, right?
<carlos> sabdfl, my point is that I'm getting suggestions
<sabdfl> carlos:  you should suggestions normally
<sabdfl> carlos: url?
<carlos> http://localhost:8086/distros/ubuntu/hoary/+sources/evolution/+pots/evolution-2.2/es/+translate
<carlos> I'm with latest rocketfuel version
<carlos> sabdfl, I get suggestions, currently published elsewhere and from the global translation Wiki
<carlos> with the default view
<carlos> sabdfl, btw, shouldn't we add a $POFile.language/+admin link to the actions portlet?
<carlos> that only appears if you have rights to use that page
<sabdfl> carlos: yes
<sabdfl> folks, there appears to be some confusion around the use of hidden links, based on permissions
<dilys> New Malone bug 1283 filed on product The Launchpad by Guilherme Salgado: Need a better API for sending mail
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1283
<morgs> sabdfl: did you make changes to the productseries and release pages? They look nicer but there are no clickable links to the releases?
<sabdfl> please only hide launchpad.Admin links
<sabdfl> morgs: yes, i did touch those pages a lot, might have messed up a link
<morgs> sabdfl: the series releases portlet has no links
<morgs> and the product page lists the releases in a table but again, no links
<carlos> sabdfl, I hide too launchpad.Edit links because you will get an error page if you follow it
<stub> Keybuk: Permissions should be sorted (until the next update if pqm hasn't taken your patch)
<sabdfl> carlos: i think you will just be asked to log in, right?
<carlos> sabdfl, if you don't have the rights
<carlos> you will see a page that says you don't have rights
<bradb> malone user testing session at jbailey's place tomorrow, w00t!
<sabdfl> carlos: that's perfectly reasonable
<carlos> sabdfl, ok
<Keybuk> https://staging.ubuntu.com/products/automake
<Keybuk> ^ sweet, sexy releases
<carlos> daf, The changes you did to implement the scroll bars for language selection and pofile downloads are broken (or firefox is not rendering them correctly from time to time)
<carlos> daf, It's missing the vertical scroll bar
<daf> yeah, I've seen it too
<carlos> daf, until I reload the page again
<daf> I think it's a Gecko bug
<daf> it doesn't trat max-height properly or something
<elmo> I didn't know bob2 was such a hardcore gnu toolchain dude
<Keybuk> elmo: he's the man
<carlos> daf, I think the problem is that the size is calculated before you get the whole page
<carlos> daf, so it thinks the scroll bar is not needed
<ddaa> Keybuk: remind me, is the ordering of releases significant?
<dilys> New Malone bug 1284 filed on product Registry by Morgan Collett: [staging]  No links to releases from product page
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1284
<daf> carlos: it's a bug
<Keybuk> ddaa: yes, no, and thursday
<carlos> daf, also, could we remove the horizontal scroll bar? 
<daf> carlos: it's not supposed to be there :P
<ddaa> Keybuk: yes it, no we don't care, and thursday you'll play rami with your grandmother?
<carlos> daf, but it is ;-)
<Keybuk> elmo: or, if you prefer, I haven't a clue what to put in the owner field so just copy the field from the parent product ;)
<daf> maybe we can do something to get rid of it
<Keybuk> ddaa: today is thursday
<ddaa>  /unset keybuk riddlemode
<dilys> New Malone bug 1285 filed on product Registry by Morgan Collett: [staging]  No links to releases from productseries portlet
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1285
<Keybuk> actually, those all happen to be in the right order
<carlos> daf, the main problem is that it's in production already and people will get confused....
<ddaa> 1.4 preleases?
<carlos> daf, btw, meeting time?
<Keybuk> 1.4-p2 was the second PATCH release of 1.4
<ddaa> ha...
<Keybuk> rather than a pre release
<ddaa> lucky :P
<Keybuk> I think launchpad uses dpkg-style sorting
<ddaa> somebody apparently told the maintainer about the strange modern notion of "dot releases"...
<Keybuk> it's a GNU project
<Keybuk> the maintainer changed to someone who had a totally different way of doing things
<ddaa> did I tell you that story with my favourite gnu maintainer... he kept applying patches incorrectly, for months, until one day he asked me if I knew an automated tool to apply patches....
<ddaa> "yes, there's this tool call patch" "oh, thank you!"
* Keybuk reaches for the screen-cleaner
* daf snorts
<Keybuk> so you know that entire discussion we were having about dyson, and version sorting?
<Keybuk> and how I didn't do it because I was lazy
<Keybuk> well, turns out my instinct for apathy was correct
<Keybuk> because it would have been pointless anyway, as launchpad sorts stuff itself
<ddaa> I vaguely remember it matters for how release branches (at the bazaar-sourcerer level) relate to one another... but if the iterator you are using does some smart sorting for sourcerer...
<ddaa> I'm not very clear about that bit though, that's why I ask you to remind me, maybe I misunderstood.
<Keybuk> yeah, the iterator sourcerer uses (SourcePackageSomethingUtililtyCruetSet or something) has an in-built version sort
<Kinnison> mmm Cruet
<ddaa> not sure how smart it is exactly... but I guess the answer is we do not care... you know how creative upstream can be with tarball names.
<Keybuk> is it TeX that has a version number that approaches  ?
<Keybuk> 3 -> 3.1 -> 3.14 -> 3.141 etc.
<Keybuk> I liked that one
<carlos> daf, https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/hoary/+sources/gnome-panel/+pots/gnome-panel-2.0/es/+translate?offset=42&count=1
<daf> urgh
<carlos> that invalidates our theory that uses an entry box if the msgid has only one line
<daf> looks like the batching is screwed
<carlos> daf, ?
<daf> oh, no
<daf> sorry
<carlos> daf, ;-)
<daf> yeah
<daf> we have a bug open about that
<daf> special handling of translator-credits
<carlos> not really, the bug about translator-credits is related to autofill it
<daf> hmm
<carlos> atm this bug prevents people to add their name to it...
<carlos> it's related but different
<ddaa> Keybuk: I think tex approaches e, actually.
<daf> no
<ddaa> Right, tex approaches pi, metafont approaches e
<ddaa> This is TeX, Version 3.14159
<ddaa> This is METAFONT, Version 2.7182
<carlos> daf, why?
<Keybuk> shouldn't that technically be TeX version 3.14160 ? :p  </pedant>
<Keybuk> and the next version be 3.141597
<daf> carlos: yes
<Keybuk> and then 3.1415965
<Keybuk> now _that_ would be hard to sort <g>
<carlos> daf, you are confusing me ;-)
<ddaa> apparently Don has some residual sanity.
<daf> carlos: I'm going to have food
<daf> carlos: let's have a meeting when I get back
<carlos> daf, ok
<morgs> ddaa: what screen resolution are you running?
<ddaa> 1600x1200
<morgs> ddaa: and you still find the bazaar branch portlet too big? ;-)
<ddaa> and 800x600 when I'm tired
<carlos> stub, would you apply the patchset I sent you yesterday into production, please?
<morgs> Aah...
<morgs> Well, the problem is that the archive names get long - I'll look into that.
<Keybuk> ddaa: or no sense of fun
<morgs> Seems everything's moving into portlets these days...
<ddaa> besides, I like to have many things on screen, at least the browser, the chat client, and gtimelog
<stub> carlos: There was a conflict that will need resolving. I didn't look to see how much work would be involved but I can do that tomorrow. If you want, branch off launchpad--production--1.24 and resolve it and I'll cherry pick that instead.
* morgs prefers to maximise apps, but hey!
<ddaa> Keybuk: I do not find it fun to have the evil of the arch namespace stab me repeatedly in the eye. I know it's bad, I do not need any reminder :(
<carlos> stub, a conflict with my patchset?
<bradb> dear pqm, please work, kthxbye
<carlos> stub, so I branch from that production branch, merge my patchset, resolve the conflict, commit and ping you?
<stub> email me - I'm going to bed ;)
<carlos> ok
<carlos> stub, good night ;-)
<ddaa> Keybuk: symbolic names:
<ddaa> 	foomatic-3_0-branch: 3.1.0.2
<carlos> stub, just in case you didn't leave already... could you execute for me again the count queries I gave you before the meeting?
<ddaa> That's not a branch, isn't it?
<daf> yay, my no-empty-summaries baz patch got merged
<ddaa> It's just trying to confuse me?
<bradb> lucky daf, for getting pqm to merge something
<daf> bradb: nah, Mattheu did it for me
<carlos> stub, SELECT COUNT(*) FROM POTemplate WHERE rawimportstatus=2; and SELECT COUNT(*) FROM POFile WHERE rawimportstatus=2;
<daf> Matthieu, rather
<bradb> ouch, /me turns speak volume down
<stub> launchpad_prod=# SELECT COUNT(*) FROM POTemplate WHERE rawimportstatus=2;
<stub>  count
<stub> -------
<stub>    105
<stub> (1 row)
<stub> launchpad_prod=#  SELECT COUNT(*) FROM POFile WHERE rawimportstatus=2;
<stub>  count
<stub> -------
<stub>   9401
<stub> (1 row)
<Keybuk> ddaa: yes, it's a branch
<Keybuk> (it's a magic tag)
<carlos> stub, thanks
<Keybuk> 3.1.0.2 -> 3.1.2.x
<ddaa> I thought that branches had an even number of dots
<ddaa> how can I tell a branch from a tag, then?
<Keybuk> branches have odd
<Keybuk> revisions have even
<Keybuk> _unless_ the last-but-one digit is zero
<carlos> stub, could you kill the poimport script so I get some input about the import status? seems like it's stalled....
<Keybuk> in which case it's a branch pretending to be a revision
* ddaa gargles, twitches, kicks
<stub> carlos: Which one? There are two (!)
<ddaa> jblack: you got that?
* stub kills 'em both
<carlos> stub, two?
<carlos> stub, both, please
<carlos> we should expand the lock file life a bit more when a new release is imported....
<stub> carlos: One left lying around from the 6th...
<carlos> stub, I suppose the lock file was removed after a day being executed 
<stub> carlos: Might be worth trying that locking code from kiko, where the lock is cleared when the process dies.
<stub> Or just increase the timeout ;)
<carlos> stub, so we don't remove it after a fixed amount of time?
<carlos> stub, the timeout is only a problem when a new release is imported 
<jblack> ddaa: what? 
<stub> carlos: if it works, yes.
<carlos> stub, will it work with a kill -9 ? (don't think so)
<stub> carlos: aparently, yes. 
<carlos> I suppose it's a corner case we don't need to care too much
<carlos> really?
<carlos> kiko, ?
<carlos> wow, those logs are huge...
<stub> carlos: if it is a kernal resource, it is released when the process dies. But I avoid system programming in general ;)
<carlos> interesting...
<ddaa> Keybuk: you were meaning "odd/even" number of numbers, not number of dots, right?
<bradb> is pqm hung? (no pun intended)
<kiko> that is an oxymoron
<morgs> Seriously, when has pqm been working today?
<Kinnison> last merge I saw was 1h40m ago
<bradb> morgs: *today*, he says, *today*...you're too kind, my friend.
<kiko> pqm is busy doing groceries
<kiko> it was going to get a haircut after that
<bradb> would anybody else find it useful if pqm sent a confirmation message saying something like "Your merge request has been received. There are currently 2 other merge requests being processed before yours." (or something to that effect)
<kiko> and then a sauna
<bradb> heh heh...:/
<kiko> so call him in about 6h
<morgs> You are merger number 23 in the queue. Please be patient, your branch is important to us. Your branch will be merged in Traceback (most recent call last): ZeroDivisionError: integer division or modulo by zero
<bradb> yes, we were discussing pqm muzak last night
<kiko> bradb, yes, I think such a message would be helpful, but it would be even more helpful if somebody profiled pqm and found out wtf it is busy doing while we are waiting
<morgs> bradb: Knowing the queue would definitely help - or even a web page...
<bradb> lifeless: it appears that i'm not the only pqm user who would find that confirmation message useful.
<Keybuk> ddaa: yes
<morgs> bradb: emphasize the "x in the queue" bit...
<bradb> jakob nielsen says confirmation messages should be sent out quickly, to ensure that the user has some idea that something is actually being done with their request.
<bradb> morgs: indeed
<kiko> lifeless, pqm needs to do some aerobic workout, it's stamina is depressing
<morgs> Aah, time to go...
<bradb> as kiko noted, it would also be nice if there was a way of getting more detailed process info from it, but even the confirmation would be a step in the right direction
<bradb> salgado: can i send you a one-screen long (approx.) diff for a quick review? it's almost a [trivial] , but i just wanted to be doubly-sure.
<bradb> or BjornT, can you take a quick look at this? (or any other reviewer)
<salgado> bradb, not *right* now, but I can do it after lunch. at most 2h from now
<bradb> or kiko, could you review my title fix?
<bradb> salgado: ok, i'll send it your way, thanks
<elmo> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/+login
<elmo> is that where I should point people to register new accounts?
<bradb> i think so. salgado: ^^?
<salgado> yes, it definitely is
<bradb> elmo: can you bounce pqm again? (sorry, i hate asking this all the time too)
<SteveA> as far as i can see, pqm is still blocked on rev
<SteveA> which is odd
<SteveA> because rev shouldn't be doing anything any more
<Kinnison> SteveA: does the process move along if you send it SIGCHLD so that it cleans up the rev?
<SteveA> i'd need to be pqm or root to try that
<Kinnison> true
<SteveA> hmm, simple_popen2 is actually used, in the poexport-template-tarball.txt test
<SteveA> but, that doesn't call re
<SteveA> but, that doesn't call rev
<SteveA> i'm going to grab a new rocketfuel launchpad tree to check that rev isn't there
<dilys> New Malone bug 1286 filed on source package nn by Ralph Corderoy: nn suffers segv after empty NNTP LIST reply from sn.
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1286
<SteveA> so, 'rev' isn't in RF any more
<kiko> daf, what about package-only dilys in #ubuntu-bugs :-P
<elmo> bounced
<SteveA> i'm not sure why a merge would be using it
<bradb> thanks elmo 
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/sqlobject--test--0.6: [rs=stub]  remove locks from the sqlobject cache.  step one of three improving steps. (patch-23: steve.alexander@canonical.com)
<kiko> SteveA, you have no flight number listed in the sprint homepage. Why?
<kiko> SteveA?
<SteveA> i only just received the flight #
<SteveA> i'll update it soon
<kiko> can you tell it to me now?
<kiko> I'm setting up pickups for you guys
* kiko is on the phone
<kiko> SteveA?
<SteveA>  Flight - KLM (KL) - 797 	Fri 15 Jul 2005
<SteveA> Arrive: 	8:50 PM
<SteveA> GRU  Terminal 1
<kiko> thanks you the man
<kiko> please update the wiki
<carlos> kiko, I think you will like this one....
<carlos> kiko, https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/LaunchpadPoImportFeedback <-- Could you review that spec when you have sometime?
<carlos> kiko, should I add it to the PendingReview page?
<carlos> daf, around?
<daf> yeah
<daf> I forgot to have lunch
<kiko> carlos, add it to my queue
<carlos> X-)
<carlos> daf, really?
<daf> yeah
<carlos> kiko, it's already done
<carlos> daf, dude...
<SteveA> daf: don't neglect to eat
<SteveA> it will burn you out
<daf> I know
<carlos> daf, anyway, when you have some time, please, take a look to that spec too
<daf> I got distracted
<carlos> daf, not before you have lunch
<carlos> daf, I will leave in about 30 minutes, should we leave the meeting for tomorrow?
<daf> hmm
<daf> I think we have quite a bit to talk about, so perhaps we should leave it for today
<carlos> leave it for today?
<daf> not have a meeting today
<carlos> ok
<carlos> I will ping you tomorrow as soon as I wake up
<carlos> so we have time enough to talk about anything before you leave for holidays
<Keybuk> how much of a pqm backlog is there right now?
<bradb> SteveA: just to make sure i understand your suggestion: are you suggesting something like this?
<bradb> class BugPageTitle:
<bradb>     def __call__(self, context, view):
<bradb>         return "Bug #%d - %s" % (context.id, context.title)
<bradb> and then:
<bradb> bug_index = BugPageTitle()
<SteveA> yeah
<bradb> ok, thanks
<SteveA> or even just a simple function should work
<SteveA> def BugPageTitle(self, context, view):
<SteveA> i think
<bradb> and then bug_index = BugPageTitle?
<SteveA> yeah, if that works
<SteveA> sorry -- working somewhere else
<SteveA> write a "helper", but it with the others, and always use 'context'.
<SteveA> do whatever seems clearest / most consistent
<bradb> ok, thanks
<dilys> New Malone bug 1288 filed on product Bazaar by Colin Watson: resolving conflicts in .arch-ids is far too painful
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1288
<SteveA> BjornT: I've replied to your review of DisplayingParagraphsOfText.
<bradb> i guess pqm is hung again
<salgado> bradb, I guess so too
<salgado> I sent a merge request 2h ago
<SteveA> it's doing twisted and autobuild-snaps
<bradb> same here (two, in fact, one missing [trivial]  for which i haven't even received the failure email :/)
<SteveA> but not actually doing anything
<bradb> SteveA: can i send you a diff of just what i changed for take two of the pagetitles.py changes?
<SteveA> yeah
<bradb> thanks
<SteveA> i'm going to be changing the page titles stuff after brazil
<SteveA> to something that is actually included in the templates
<SteveA> but which retains the programmability we have now
<bradb> that sounds like a good improvement to avoid the mysterious template name -> function-name-minus-dot-pt mapping magic
<SteveA> bradb: i don't see the email
<bradb> i had to make one small whitespace change
<bradb> just sent it now
<SteveA> bradb: looks good.  i approve
<bradb> thanks
<bradb> SteveA: what do we do about pqm? i'll have a third merge request to make shortly after lunch
<salgado> bradb, steve already approved that changes you wanted me to review?
<bradb> salgado: yes, sorry, i should have told you that
<SteveA> bradb: i don't know what autobuild-snaps is
<bradb> Kinnison: do you?
<SteveA> i think we'll just have to wait until lifeless gets up
<Kinnison> bradb: pardon?
<SteveA> and get lifeless and stub to push back the production roll-out by a couple of days
<bradb> Kinnison: do you know what autobuild-snaps is?
<Kinnison> bradb: erm, never heard of it
<Kinnison> bradb: in what context is it used?
<bradb> ok. the word "build" make me think "Kinnison"
<bradb> dunno
<SteveA> bradb: just keep a text file of the branches you want to merge, and then get on with other stuff
<SteveA> merge between your branches if you need to
<SteveA> we'll get this fixed tomorrow
<bradb> right
<Kinnison> bradb: worth checking with celso
<bradb> i have that text file going already ;)
<SteveA> cool
<Kinnison> bradb: he's taken on most of the autobuilder stuff from me
<Kinnison> bradb: thank god
* Kinnison waves
<Kinnison> ciao guys
<salgado> pqm is hung trying to generate a baz build
<salgado> in fact, trying to build a snapshot
<salgado> elmo, can you kill the autobuild-snapshot.sh?
<elmo> done
<salgado> uhuuu! thanks elmo. ;)
<bradb> pqm vs. baz, a most appropriate duel
<Keybuk> pqm has been fucked all day
<Keybuk> it was pqm vs. coreutils earlier
<elmo> it's pqm vs dead-concordia now
<Keybuk> /bin/sh: TZ=Asia/Calcutta make check_merge: No such file or directory
<Keybuk> WHAT THE FUCK?!
<bradb-lunch> stub made the tests run under that TZ IIRC
<daf> I belive lifeless changed it in the end
<daf> in pqm, rather than in Launchpad
<bradb-lunch> gotta go pays lotsa beels, bbl
<kiko-fud> hey ho
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/sourcerer--devel--0: [trivial]  remove hctapi dependency, instead just take a url (patch-24: scott@canonical.com)
<Keybuk> aha
<Keybuk> LOOK MA!  I got a merge through!
<kiko> Keybuk, who are you bribing?
<kiko> I've given up for the week
<Keybuk> lol
<kiko> it reject my merge NINE TIMES
<kiko> "nine times?"
<kiko> "nine times."
<kiko> "I don't remember him being sick nine times."
<kiko> "that's because he wasn't sick. he was skipping school."
<kiko> a free brazilian dinner to the first person who guesses the movie
<daf> hmmm
<mdz> kiko: dude
<mdz> kiko: ferris bueller's day off, of course
<kiko> mdz!
<kiko> ffs
<kiko> how are we going to ship a barzilian meal all the way to sfo
<mdz> kiko: good timing; I'm starving
<kiko> I think the third line is actually misquoted and she says
<kiko> "I don't remember Ferris being sick nine times this year."
<kiko> but that would have been a dead giveaway
<mdz> kiko: my dinner would get awfully cold in sfo
<mdz> considering that I'm in London, won't be back in LA for another week or so, and am not planning to visit san francisco for some time yet
<kiko> you should visit sfo often, it's lovely
<kiko> q. how can a box with 1gig run out of memory twice on the same day?
<kiko> a. if rss is the problem, baz is the answer.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/sourcerer--devel--0: [trivial]  don't call a rollback function if we don't get to the important bit (patch-25: scott@canonical.com)
<kiko> bradb-bank, question
<kiko> bradb-bank, why does bugtask-view duplicate large portions of bugtask-edit?
<kiko> bradb-bank, why does bugtask-view still include a submit button
<kiko> still include /code/ for a submit button, sorry
<kiko> bradb-bank, and why does bugtask-view use the view's widgets still?
<kiko> bradb-bank, rs=kiko to something that fixes any of that
<kiko> off-irc to finish this report
<comadreja> hmm launchpad doesn't send me my forgotten password, why could that be ?
<dilys> New Malone bug 1292 filed on source package frozen-bubble by Loic Pefferkorn: Not installable because of broken package
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1292
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/sourcerer--devel--0: [trivial]  don't try to make a branch of a virtual orig, it just won't work (patch-26: scott@canonical.com)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/sourcerer--devel--0: [trivial]  create a Library automatically when I'm too lazy to pass one (patch-27: scott@canonical.com)
<cprov> anyone with SWIG-fu available ?  why can't use a swig-maid module by simply "import foo; bar = foo.child()", instead should I use "from foo import child; bar = children()" ? 
<Keybuk> right, that's that set of sourcerer bugs fixed
* Keybuk sets it running again
<Keybuk> let's see if we can get to 't'
<comadreja> need help, launchpad won't send me my password, I receive no mail
<comadreja> oops, sorry, received now
<bradb> Keybuk: did that calcutta thing end up getting fixed? it looks like it did, based on the merges above, but you never know...
<Keybuk> I assume so
<Keybuk> it must have been transient
<ddaa> Okay, I have written a small howto for importd rollout, per lifeless request.
<ddaa> Anyone knows where is the right place for this?
<ddaa> I mean, I could jus stash it on wiki.canonical.com
<ddaa> but I feel compelled to actually link it from somewhere
<bradb> (hacking on the terrace)++
<bradb> SteveA: ping
<comadreja> aren't there too few bugs ?
<dilys> New Malone bug 1293 filed on product The Launchpad by Brad Bollenbach: Customizing body attributes seems like a very secretive, if not almost impossible thing to do
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1293
<kiko> Kinnison?
<bradb> kiko: to answer your question from earlier, the reason Save Changes was still on that form was because of the one, the only, pqm
<bradb> i fixed that bug yesterday
<kiko> DIE PQM DIE
<kiko> what about my other questions?
<salgado> bradb, https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/errors/showEntry.html?id=1120767256.680.391418624412
* kiko whimpers at Kinnison's idle time
* kiko gives up
<salgado> not sure if you're already aware of that
<bradb> i'll file a bug on the file private bug + Cc maintainer silliness
<bradb> salgado: interesting, thanks for pointing that out
<bradb> kiko: the only reason it's still using widgets is because that's not breaking anything. should we leave touching that until the next person who goes in there to do a formatting overhaul wants to change it?
<bradb> (i.e. widgets are meant for display purposes too, etc.)
<kiko> bradb, I want to be able to linkify assignee to his page. if you can do that, great.
<kiko> k
<kiko> thx
<kiko> bye
<kiko> :)
<bradb> heh
<bradb> how does the linkifying look/work?
* bradb notes kiko's Jakob Nielsen style emails to launchpad@
<daf> kiko: I have a present for you
<kiko> no way
<kiko> really?
<daf> :)
<SteveA> and brad?
<daf> well, brad might appreciate it also
<daf> but it's kiko that's been hounding me
<kiko> bradb, it looks and works marvelously -- apply the patch attached to the emails and you'll get the linkified vibe
<SteveA> and brad as in "and brad, what do you want at this late hour of the night?"
<kiko> daf, you are DA MAN!
<bradb> SteveA: this is not a "late hour of the night" question, to be honest. :) better wait till tomorrow.
<bradb> lives are at stake here
<daf> kiko: do these regexes look good to you? https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileXoJ9z1.html
<kiko> jesus christ
<kiko> what do I know about regexes
<daf> heh, ok
<kiko> that's pretty cool though
<daf> well, did I miss any products out that we want?
<kiko> looks pretty much correct
<kiko> lemme 2-check
<kiko> daf, does HCT not have a product?
<kiko> maybe HCT bugs should go to #hct
<kiko> you are a star daf
<daf> no worries :)
<daf> yeah, #hct is a good idea
<daf> hmm, I should make it so I can add/remove channels withot restarting her
<SteveA> bradb: go on, give me a hint
<SteveA> daf: you know what jwz says about regexes
<bradb> daf: in theory, shouldn't there a check for the word /ubuntu/i for the sp regex?
<SteveA> "There's nothing worse then a gremmie out of control!"
<SteveA> no, that's not it
<bradb> SteveA: i want to set focus to a field by default in a form, but there's two problems: 1. i don't appear to have anyway to override body attributes in main-template.pt and 2. this is not an add/edit form, so I don't think the browser:widget stuff is an option.
<daf> bradb: not all Ubuntu source packages have Ubuntu in the name though, right?
<bradb> SteveA: so, i did this:
<bradb>   <script>
<bradb>   <!--
<bradb>   document.forms[0] .elements['field.searchtext'] .focus();
<bradb>   //-->
<bradb>   </script>
<bradb> (idea paraphrased from what kiko did on the malone front page, but modified in a way that works in bugs-for-context.pt). it seems less than optimal.
<bradb> daf: they should
<SteveA> it's an interesting issue
<kiko> it's not only optimal, it's the way it should work, bradb!
<SteveA> it doesn't make sense for more than one thing to have focus for a particular page
<bradb> kiko: is it!
<SteveA> and what should have focus can only be decided, in the general case, when you're thinking about the whole page design
<daf> bradb: maybe in the title
<kiko> I SAY SO THEREFORE IT IS
<SteveA> COWABUNGA
<daf> bradb: but the bug notifications use the displayname
<daf> bradb: (AFAICT)
<bradb> SteveA: right
<daf> if the notifications have a distribution field in them, I can match on that
<SteveA> using javascript for it is a bit groty
<SteveA> but a reasonable solution since we don't have a clear way of selecting form fields once the PT is rendered
<bradb> daf: 
<SteveA> when i've rewritten page templates in woven, all this will be easy ;-)
<bradb> Affects: ubuntu mozilla-firefox
<bradb>        Severity: Normal
<bradb>        Priority: Medium
<bradb>          Status: New
<bradb> daf: that's the way FBN looks now
<SteveA> um, s/woven/nevow/
<daf> beautiful
<bradb> SteveA: 10 years from now!
<bradb> :P
<daf> when is that going to land?
<bradb> if .js for now is cool, then i'm cool
<bradb> daf: it already has
<bradb> *including* getting by pqm
<bradb> not rolled out yet though, i don't think
<daf> ooh, so dilys gets broken next Tuesday while I'm away?
<SteveA> js for now is cool.  But, this should go in the hackers faq
<bradb> that's up to the good ole admins
<bradb> SteveA: good point
<SteveA> like, the rationale for using javascript now
<SteveA> because we have no better way of doing it in general
<bradb> yes
<bradb> i'll give a little blurb in there right now
<bradb>  N + Jul 07 Arch Patch Queu (  58) failure
<bradb> mdk mdk mdk
<daf> ?
<bradb> daf: i'm a mutt user
<kiko> SteveA, is there a way of doing it without javascript, actually?
<SteveA> not a real, simple, here and now way
<SteveA> i mean, you can hard code it in your forms template code
<SteveA> you can add the "extras" stuff to autogenerated forms
<SteveA> i could add some post-processing pipelining to page template rendering
<daf> bradb: so am I, but I still don't get it :)
<SteveA> lots of ways we *could* do it
<bradb> daf: mdk? murder death kill.
<daf> er, ok
<bradb> that's my customized birthday card greeting to pqm
<kiko> SteveA, bradb: uhm, how can we focus form fields without javascript. tabindex? Does that even work?
<bradb> kiko: tabindex uses javascript as well
<SteveA> it does?
<SteveA> i thought tabindex was part of the html standards
<bradb> or, more precisely, the .js uses tabindex to figure out what field to set focus to, if there was no error fields to set focus to (and perhaps it checks one other thing)
<SteveA> and it just works
<SteveA> this is an mpt question
<bradb> yes, it might work without js too, but using tabindex is very non-trivial.
<bradb> you can find the .js usage of it in launchpad.css
<bradb> (it's from plone, i believe)
<kiko> oh
<kiko> okay
<kiko> my JS hack works TODAY!
<bradb> using tabindex will mean, in many cases, completely writing the form out by hand, which is a lot of effort if it was an autogen'd form, sadly :/
* kiko grins
<kiko> autogend forms die die die
<bradb> (though add/edit forms can use a custom widget and extra="" to do this, but anyway, back to the point, kiko .js hack is the best for now, i agree)
<bradb> s/kiko/kiko's/
<kiko> bradb, are you using the malone email interface, or has it not been put into production yet?
<bradb> kiko: no idea, i asked BjornT about it the other day, but i think he was on holidays that day
<bradb> it hasn't yet worked for me
<daf> hmm, I'd really like to get my branches merged before I finish this week
<daf> I have two small ones and one big one
<kiko> bradb, can you find out and reply to the report that I'm going to email out in 10 minutes?
<kiko> thanks
<kiko> it has an XXX on this topic exactly
<bradb> i'll find out, yes
<bradb> BjornT: around? :)
<bradb> kiko: would you mind verifying the accuracy of this FAQ? https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/LaunchpadHackingFAQ?action=show#head-ee90f9fa4093c5ea120a9414069521234ecf94a1
<kiko> bradb, just leave the second JS format, I think, I prefer it
<Burgundavia> bradb, stupid question, the launchpad wiki just became non-password protected, no?
<bradb> Burgundavia: AFAIK, yes
<kiko> Burgundavia, right
<ddaa> 8-o
<bradb> kiko: how does that format work for dotted fieldnames?
<kiko> bradb, also, the JS snippet needs to appear after the form field is defined IIRC
<Burgundavia> this means that an OSS release comes soon?
<kiko> bradb, is there such a thing? then I agree, the first one is a reasonable workaround
<ddaa> kiko: isn't that wiki full of information about our infrastructure and things like that?
<kiko> Burgundavia, heh. we're getting there, but no hurry :-)
<bradb> kiko: yes, it's what zope generates, and some fields manually place zope widgets in the forms, so they get field.foo names
<kiko> ddaa, the sab has commanded it
<kiko> aieee, bradb 
<bradb> s/some fields/some templates/
<kiko-afk> I am OUTTA HERE
* ddaa just put a ImportdRolloutHowto on that wiki...
<ddaa> bah... it's sabdfl's money after all...
<ddaa> We don't have nothing nothing to hide.
<ddaa> We're a pants-free company!
<kiko-afk> lol
<kiko-afk> lol
<kiko-afk> lol
<bradb> kiko-afk: from a quick test, yes, it appears to need to be after the field is already defined. updated the faq.
<bradb> thanks
<kiko-afk> great
#launchpad 2005-07-13
<bradb> salgado: ah, found the cause of that bug whose exception you showed me
<salgado> bradb, cool. what was it?
<bradb> i can reproduce it when I click "Change" on the +duplicate form, where there's an ID in there and I don't chagne it
<bradb> hence the "empty bug_delta" bit of the error msg
<lifeless> try pqm again please
<lifeless> bad config foo by me.
<cprov> lifeless: anything wrong with PQM ?
<cprov> Executing pre-commit hook "TZ=Asia/Calcutta make check_merge" at Thu Jul  7 23:31:48 2005   /bin/sh: TZ=Asia/Calcutta make check_merge: No such file or directory   pre-commit hook failed with error code 32257 at Thu Jul  7 23:31:48 2005
<cprov> lifeless: sorry, have seen the email from salgado 
<lifeless> cprov: ^^^
<cprov> time to go ... see you later tonight
<Keybuk> meh
<Keybuk> Python's re module doesn't understand [[:digit:] ] 
<lifeless> really?
<Keybuk> yeah
<Keybuk> this, children, is why we don't use regexps as "interoperable" config
<ddaa> it does understand \d though
<Keybuk> sure, but when you're parsing someone else's config that uses regexps for special things ...
* ddaa slowly dawns to the realisation that this idea of a p2p protocol for the collaborative editor was probably just crack
<lifeless> ddaa: hey, we're running 1.4 in importd-land now right ?
<ddaa> lifeless: it would be surprised of learning otherwise
<lifeless> ddaa: I've some code I'd like to to spend some time on tomorrow - say a half days worth, see where it gets to - the locations support.
<ddaa> interesting problem, but either too much (it makes resource aquisition, like nicknames or document ids, quite complex) or too little (it's not really robust as it's limited to star-topology)...
<ddaa> lifeless: well, I think I specced the thing quite thoroughly, doing it just one of those "simple matter of engineering"...
<ddaa> lifeless: please specify "half day"
<ddaa> I can imagine at least three different values for that.
<ddaa> 12h (half of a legal day), 8h (half of a waking day), 4h (half a working day), 3h (half of a working day minus email etc.), 1h (half of what is left after imports on a good day)...
<lifeless> ddaa: 4h minimum, you may choose 8inventory_link_target or 12 at your discretion.
<ddaa> that's funny how random bits of baz source code make irruption in your speech... have you considered seeking counsel?
<ddaa> I mean, that's starting to be concerning...
<ddaa> lifeless: here is a design challenge.
<ddaa> I have this body of well tested, designed, document source code. But I want to replace by something simple and less functional to go forward.
<ddaa> Should I just rm the stuff?
<lifeless> is anything using the stuff you don't want ?
<ddaa> Or do you have an idea how to keep it around while preservig it from bitrot?
<carlos> lifeless, ddaa hi, I need some support with bazaar
<ddaa> It's not a matter of "don't want". It's just that it has assumptions that make it more complex to develop than what I can be bothered to put up with right now. So I want to replace by something that makes more assumptions.
<carlos> lifeless, ddaa I'm trying to merge a patchset into production because stub got some conflicts and asked me to do it
<ddaa> replay?
<carlos> and the merge gives me conflicts and touches lots of files I didn't changed with that changeset
<carlos> ddaa, replay?
<ddaa> neverming
<carlos> no, merge
<lifeless> carlos: you should not be merging to do a cherry pick
<carlos> This is the output of the merge:
<carlos> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileEimVAo.html
<lifeless> carlos: you need to :
<carlos> lifeless, ok, then?
<lifeless> switch to the production branch
<lifeless> replay your specific patchset 
<carlos> lifeless, stuart asked me to branch from production
<carlos> I'm working on my own branch
<lifeless> figure out whether it needs other patch sets that are in devel but not production, or deal with the conflicts
<lifeless> ok, on your branch then
<carlos> carlos.perello@canonical.com--2004/launchpad--production--1.24--base-0
<carlos> ok
<lifeless> so use 'replay' to get a single patch.
<carlos> perfect, it works now
<carlos> the conflict is with the test
<carlos> I suppose it's ok if I just fix it, right?
<lifeless> fix and commit
<lifeless> then we can pull that into production
<lifeless> ddaa: so...
<lifeless> ddaa: you have a codebase A that is used by some client code, but is proving hard to change, OR
<lifeless> ddaa: you have a codebase A that is not used by client code and is proving hard to change
<ddaa> it's used by client code
<ddaa> but the client code can be easily modified
<lifeless> do you think the codebase is right - is it the correct solution ?
<ddaa> Thinking of it... the interface probably needs not change much...
<ddaa> It is generally heading in the right direction for the problem it's trying to solv.
<ddaa> The issue is that I want to change for a simpler problem.
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> so - start writing the code for the simpler problem in terms of the current codebase.
<lifeless> migrate client code to that using standard refactorings
<ddaa> Mh... so you are saying "remove tests and support code for cases that will no longer be supported"?
<lifeless> if you don't want to solve the problem they try to solve - yes
<ddaa> mh...
<lifeless> if you do, but you just want a simpler api for the client code, then you need to work on a simpler api that uses the more complex code. Unsurprisingly these approaches are nearly identical.
<ddaa> I'm pondering whether the interesting uses cases (mostly bridging nat boundaries and improving latency between close nodes) can be supported eventually without rewriting the same code I'm going to remove...
<ddaa> I guess yes... I can still have those use cases with a central arbitrator for resource allocation...
<ddaa> And a mesh-topology p2p network is an order of magnituder more complex that what I'm doing now... would probably need a near complete rewrite of the internals...
<ddaa> always sad to have to throw away some good crack...
<ddaa> actually... I can get p2p functionality only client-server support in the leafs... and that's probably even better design.
<ddaa> lifeless: thanks
<carlos> lifeless, mirroring the branch. Thank you 
<carlos> good night
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.24: Cherry pick Rosetta fixes into production (patch-4: carlos.perello@canonical.com, rocketfuel@canonical.com)
<bradb> does that mean she's fixed?
* bradb returns from jazz festivaling
* bradb reads that email. ah.
<jamesh> mpt: looks like I'll be on the same flight to Brazil as you now.
<mpt> You're going via Auckland?
<jamesh> yep
<mpt> cool
<jamesh> Perth -> Sydney -> Auckland -> Buenos Aires -> Sao Paulo
* mpt wonders what https://wiki.canonical.com/BrazilWhiteBoard is all about
<jamesh> mpt: there was a meeting in Brazil last year (before I joined)
<mpt> heh, someone called Malone "the Universe Bugzilla"
<mpt> Who deals with Launchpad login problems?
<mpt> jamesh: Do you want to talk about calendar menus sometime?
<bradb> mpt: my guess is that SteveA deals with lp login problems
<mpt> hey bradb, sorry I'm late
<mpt> we could talk Malone menus now if you like
<bradb> hm, how long would that take, do you think/
<bradb> i wasn't planning on doing that tonight, to be honest, but if it's pretty quick, maybe (it's 0h20 here)
<mpt> bradb: probably half an hour
<mpt> no particular hurry, I can add them myself (just a bit slower than Real Zope Hackers)
<bradb> what do i have to know from you about menus?
<mpt> what menus should appear where, and what should be the selected item on particular pages
<mpt> I guess I could just put that in the LaunchpadMenus spec
<bradb> i.e. you'll tell me exactly what menu items to put on what pages, etc?
<mpt> yah
<bradb> wild. yeah, it might be more effective if you could either 1. update the spec or 2. write a little email about that. if you'd prefer to do neither of those, perhaps we can try to find another time (on the weekend? busy tomorrow night) to discuss them. your call.
<mpt> ok, I'll do (1)
<bradb> lifeless: i just saw this in another failure mail from pqm (longish paste):
<bradb> Traceback (most recent call last):
<bradb>   File "/home/pqm/arch/queue/workdir/rocketfuel@canonical.com/rocketfuel@canonical.com---launchpad--devel--0/launchpad/lib/CVS/tests/test_CVS.py", line
<bradb> +1927, in testChangeLog
<bradb>     self.assertEqual(logForChangeset(cs), expectedLog)
<bradb> AssertionError: 'Summary: aa\nCSCVSID: MAIN.2\nKeywords: cscvs:MAIN.2\n\nAuthor: foo\nDate: 1970-01-12 13:50:00 Asia/Culcutta\naa\n' != 'Summary:
<bradb> +aa\nCSCVSID: MAIN.2\nKeywords: cscvs:MAIN.2\n\nAuthor: foo\nDate: 1970-01-12 13:50:00 Asia/Culc\naa\n'
<lifeless> hahahah
<lifeless> fixing
<bradb> thanks
<lifeless> turns out cscvs's test suite depends on TZ :!
<bradb> mpt: good idea, thanks.
<lifeless> or something like that anyway
<lifeless> submit again please
<bradb> ok, waiting for make check to finish here then will resubmit two branches
* mpt admires the new ":"-less baz
* bradb jumps for joy a the Google toolbar for ffox. I now have a new weapon in the fight against the Standard Python Documentation
<mpt> ah, crud, /home has run out of space again
<bradb> HEH
<bradb> lifeless: resubmitted both branches. fingers crossed!
<mpt> The cure for this is deleting one's revlib, correct?
<bradb> yes
<bradb> that's what i do anyway
<mpt> and my revlib is ~/archives/mpt@canonical.com?
<lifeless> NO
<bradb> no!
<mpt> ok ok
<lifeless> baz my-revision-library
<lifeless> don't delete the revlib itself.
<mpt>  /home/mpt/.arch-revlib
<lifeless> rm -rf $(baz my-revision-library | head -n 1)/*@*
<bradb> lifeless: will Bad Things Happen if you remove the revlib dir itself?
<lifeless> Yes
<mpt> bash vs. nautilus cagefight!
<lifeless> you will nuke the config in the revlib, disabling it and making it greedy rather than sparse.
<bradb> right
<lifeless> neither of which are desirable.
<mpt> Mine contains both =greedy and =sparse files
<lifeless> they need to be preserved
<mpt> both of which are empty
<lifeless> thats fine
* mpt wishes rm had a progress indicator :-)
<lifeless> rm -V ?
<lifeless> bah
<lifeless> -v
<mpt> I mean a percentage, not a scroll of filenames
<mpt> so I could calculate whether I have enough time to get (a) a drink, (b) fish and chips, or (c) a social life
<lifeless> count =(($(find . | wc-l )) ; rm -v | ....
<lifeless> ;0
<lifeless> heres a trick you can use
<lifeless> rather than deleting them, rename them 
<lifeless> i.e. rename s/^/foooo/ .../*@*
<lifeless> now they won't be used.
<lifeless> rm -rf .../fooooo*@*
<lifeless> and just start working again
<lifeless> ext3 is very slow at deleting such stuff :|
<mpt> oh, it finished several minutes ago
<mpt> I didn't know it was going to take that long, though
<mpt> One day I'll have time to learn all that shell trickery
<mpt> after I retire, maybe
<mpt> A real smart delete command would show me the progress only if the prorgress was doing to take longer than a few seconds
<jamesh> It's almost worth creating a non-ext3 filesystem to store the revlib
<jamesh> (maybe mounted via loopback, if you don't want to mess with partitions)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  autofocus the searchtext field when the bug listing page is loaded (patch-2048: brad.bollenbach@canonical.com)
<bradb> when fl-cow gets into ubuntu, maybe i'll try out some hard link fu with baz
<jamesh> fl-cow?
<jamesh> ah.  copy on write
<bradb> right
<bradb> daf seems to use it with success with baz hard link trickery
<jamesh> bradb: just use an editor that breaks links on save
<jamesh> :)
<bradb> i'm already grasping at my sanity as it is
<bradb> :P
<jblack> jamesh: If only it were that simple. All of your tools need to break hardlinks 
<jamesh> I should see if using --link speeds up the pending-reviews/ page
<bradb> jblack: /exactly/ :)
<jamesh> since it only touches the tree with baz and rm
<jblack> btw, yreah. putting revlib on something else like reiser is a good idea. just lvm a 4-5 gig partition for it. 
<jamesh> I suppose reiser isn't too bad an idea, since it doesn't matter if the data gets trashed :)
<jblack> In five years of heavy reiser use, I've had one serious problem.
<jblack> No. two.
<jblack> when it breaks, it does tend to break badly though.
<jamesh> that's including or excluding hardware related problems?
<bradb> 2 x 5 = 10 (years shortened lifespan)
<jblack> both were software. 
<jamesh> jblack: okay then.  that's two more than I've run into with ext2/ext3 then.
<jblack> Yeah. I've never had a massive software ext failure
<jamesh> anyway, ~ 2 catastrophic failures in 5 years is no problem for a revision library (which is just a cache)
<jblack> btw, one of the failures was a unintentionally hand-wiped partition table. ;) 
* bradb hits the sack. later all.
<jblack> but yeah. I'd try it for .arch-cache, your revlib, /tmp, various odds-n-ends where you could see performance benefits but wouldn't feel bad if the data went away.
<jblack> Night. 
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=SteveA]  fix bug and task page titles to be 1. consistent, 2. alphabetize well, 3. be better microcontent (i.e. lose the word 'Editing ...'). some other trivial fixes that would have been merged separately already if pqm didn't break. (patch-2049: brad.bollenbach@canonical.com)
<SteveA> morning
<SteveA> lifeless: how's the pqm hanging?
<lifeless> SteveA: I broke the config last night
<lifeless> SteveA: but other wise, much improved I think
<SteveA> cool
<SteveA> i'll try a merge
<sabdfl> morning
<sabdfl> stub: does staging have the branch you tagged off for production on tuesday?
<stub> sabdfl: I havn't selected the production patch level yet. Staging just runs head.
<stub> Currently running head as of about 7 hours ago
<sabdfl> stub: there is some major issue with anything related to distro's, is it a known problem?
<stub> Nothing that I'm aware of
<sabdfl> https://staging.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/hoary/
<sabdfl> this is odd, i cant reproduce the staging bug on my local machine at all
<sabdfl> bradb-away: if you get this, please ack
<SteveA> mpt: ping
<stub> sabdfl: That page is broken because DistroRelease.architectures fails with more than one DistroReleaseArchitecture. I tracked it down for debonzi last night. I don't know if he has a fix in for review or not.
<stub> (because the orderBy clause is stuffed)
<mpt> SteveA: pong
<SteveA> mpt: on linkifying.  what is most useful to me for adding it to DPoT is not algorithms as such, but test cases 
<mpt> ok
<SteveA> i develop this kind of thing in a test-driven way 
<SteveA> and test cases are the best way to ensure that it comes out the way it should, and that any bugs or changes are clearly communicated and dealt with
<SteveA> so, can you stick some test cases on the DPoT page
<SteveA> and, then i
<SteveA>  'll add linkfying to that work
<mpt> sure, thanks
<SteveA> jamesh: thanks for the input on the linkification thread.  I must say though, I think the thread's been missing the point, in the sense that it's been about exchanging regexes rather than examples / test cases.
<mpt> oh daf
<SteveA> i think the problem occured because kiko developed a proof-of-concept patch to linkify text
* mpt wonders when typing "launchpad.net" into the URL bar will work
<SteveA> but rather than using this as merely a proof of concept, it became elevated into "the solution"
<sabdfl> stub: that fix definitely needs to land in production :-)
<SteveA> even though the real thing that lands will look substantially different, because it needs to be integrated into the DPoT sequence of transformations
<jamesh> SteveA: I suppose so.  Do we have a page on the wiki for linkification?
<SteveA> mpt is going to add examples to DisplayingParagraphsOfText
<SteveA> and i'll implement it as part of that
<jamesh> I could probably whip up a few test cases
<SteveA> if we need linkification in other kinds of presentation, then we'll generalize later
<SteveA> i just want it working for paragraphs of text to start with
<SteveA> jamesh: that would be helpful.  can you co-ordinate with mpt about what he is doing?
<jamesh> okay.
<SteveA> i was thinking about this last night, and i know just how to integrate it with the DPoT code which Bjorn reviewed, which should land in pqm any minute
<daf> mpt: ?
<mpt> daf: Did the language selector work for you before you landed it?
<daf> SteveA, jamesh: I'd like not to have any branches getting stale while I'm away, so I'd like to get them merged today if possible
<daf> mpt: yes
<daf> mpt: I've found a bug in it since
<daf> mpt: which is awaiting review
<mpt> is it reported?
<SteveA> daf: so, do you have things that need instant review?
<mpt> daf: https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/964 ?
<daf> SteveA: a quick review would be very much appreciated
<daf> I have three branches pending review
<daf> two small, one large
<sabdfl> mpt: can we discuss menu layout?
<mpt> sabdfl: sure
<daf> menus, prefs page fix, import fascism
<mpt> daf: the problem I have with it is that I can't see any languages
<daf> the import fascism one is mostly trivial, but with one or two things which are not thrown in
<SteveA> daf: are they up to date on jamesh's revew helper page?
<daf> SteveA: yes
<sabdfl> mpt: in zermatt we said the menu system would look like this:
<daf> mpt: hmm, that bug is not familiar
<SteveA> daf: i'm looking at the menus one
<daf> mpt: is it a CSS bug?
<sabdfl>  - a major facet-selector in the top bar
<daf> SteveA: great, thanks
<sabdfl>  - up to 5 tabs for the current context and facet
<sabdfl>  - an actions portlet containing actions for the current context, irrespective of facet, as well as
<mpt> daf: not sure yet
<sabdfl>  - actions for the current context, and facet, that don't qualify to be tabs
<sabdfl> right?
<sabdfl> SteveA: ^?
<mpt> sabdfl: sounds right
<sabdfl> ok
<sabdfl> the current page layout is a good start
<SteveA> the   - an actions portlet containing actions for the current context, irrespective of facet,
<SteveA> is not part of the menus system at present
<SteveA> could be added straightforwardly.  well actually...
<SteveA> it is there
<SteveA> under a different name, for a different purpose
<SteveA> so anyway...
<mpt> ExtraFacetMenu?
<SteveA> yeah
<SteveA> sabdfl: i have a question and need some clarification 
<sabdfl> mpt: now let's talk layout
<SteveA> actually, it isn't clear to me how to ask the question.
<sabdfl> i envisaged that the facet selectors would be a tight, distinctive tab-like cluster, two-layered (up and down), probably to the right of the top bar
<SteveA> so instead, keep going, and if the menus system doesn't accommodate what you and mpt need, i'll fix.
<mpt> daf: the box ends up being 20px high, and I can't see why
<sabdfl> in the current page style, i would have them occupying both the lightblue and the dark blue lines, to the right, in a block, with the current facet highlighted
<mpt> sabdfl: hmm, there's two problems with that
<sabdfl> the tabs i imagined would go where you currently have the facets
<mpt> (1) as I think I mentioned in Zermatt, that only works when you have an even number of facets
<sabdfl> that would make it tighter
<sabdfl> no, there can be a blank facet
<sabdfl> bottom right
<mpt> and (2) it causes jumping tabs, as featured in the Interface Hall of Shame
<sabdfl> jumping tabs?
<SteveA> mpt: why do they need to jump?
<mpt> because if it's going to look like a tab, the current facet has to go at the bottom
<mpt> otherwise it's disconnected from what it's being a tab for
<SteveA> mpt: think of a set of selection buttons on an old radio
<sabdfl> stub: in the final landing of the new distrorelease translations pages, there's a cronscripts/update-stats.py
<mpt> see the multi-row tabs in Windows (e.g. MS Word's prefs)
<SteveA> they are individually in or out
<SteveA> not really "tabs".  that's the mental image i got from mark's description just now
<mpt> SteveA: sure, hence the term "radio buttons" :-)
<SteveA> classic 1950s space craft controls...
<Kinnison> Morning
<mpt> Kinnison: How soon does cprov usually get in?
<sabdfl> stub: could you arrange for that to run every few hours, please?
<Kinnison> mpt: He tends to get in around 12:30 UTC
<stub> sabdfl: sure. When did it land?
<sabdfl> thursday morning, with the rest of the prettiness
<mpt> Kinnison: Ok, I'll try to wake early to discuss Soyuz menus
<Kinnison> mpt: Okay
* mpt wonders why dilys isn't reporting Malone bugs any more
<sabdfl> mpt: i dont think it will be a problem
<sabdfl> the facet is the facet, always in the same place
<carlos> morning
<Kinnison> mpt: I might not be around desperately late because I need to collect a van but I'll do my best to be around
<carlos> daf, around?
<sabdfl> bradb-away: had her rubbed out?
<sabdfl> the tabs are the tabs, always in the same place
<sabdfl> nothing's jumping
<daf> carlos: yes
<carlos> daf, meeting?
<sabdfl> the alternative is for us to lump all of this stuff into the actions portlet:
<sabdfl>  - facet
<sabdfl>  - facet
<sabdfl>   - facet
<sabdfl>   - facet
<sabdfl>  - tabs
<sabdfl>  - tabs
<sabdfl>  - tabs
<sabdfl>  - minor tab
<sabdfl>   - minor tab
<sabdfl>   - minor tab
<sabdfl>  - minor context menu
<sabdfl>  - minor context menu
<sabdfl> but.. that would become rather long-winded
<mpt> yes
<daf> carlos: yes
<mpt> daf: I think it's that the <div> doesn't have a height
<mpt> a height declared
<mpt> and it's a float
<sabdfl> stub: could you run that script on staging now, and tell me how long it takes to run?
<stub> jblack: Do you have a time frame for supporting baz archives on the supermirror with branches containing that CONTINUATION marker? (I don't know what version of baz these appeared in)
<daf> mpt: the CSS uses max-height: 20em, IIRC
<mpt> daf: Yes, that's a max-height, it's not a height.
<daf> hum
<daf> it seems to work intermittently
<daf> one would think it would default to a minimum height of the natural height of the content
<mpt> iz gecko bug
<daf> yes
<daf> if you could come up with a test case and report a bug, that'd be lovely
<jamesh> daf: you could set an explcit height in em's
<daf> kthxbye
<daf> jamesh: the problem with that is that it looks ugly if you only have 3 items
<daf> jamesh: but it would work in this particular case, yes
<jamesh> daf: you don't have three items though ...
<daf> since there's always going to be many items
<daf> we do use the multi-selector in the PO export pages
<daf> and they sometimes do have only 3 options
<jamesh> daf: the div also needs a solid border
<carlos> stub, hi, could you execute again the SQL sentences I gave you yesterday to know the po/pot import status?
<daf> jamesh: I'll let mpt be the judge of that ;)
<carlos> stub, btw, thanks for the production fix
<mpt> daf: the div also needs a solid border
<stub> launchpad_prod=# SELECT COUNT(*) FROM POTemplate WHERE rawimportstatus=2;
<stub>  count
<stub> -------
<stub>    102
<stub> (1 row)
<stub> launchpad_prod=# SELECT COUNT(*) FROM POFile WHERE rawimportstatus=2;
<daf> mpt: feel free to [trivial]  that in then :)
<stub>  count
<stub> -------
<stub>  16590
<stub> (1 row)
<stub> carlos: If you need that regularly, I can cron it.
<carlos> ok, so we are fucked, the poimport script is not importing anything...
<carlos> stub, that would be a good idea until breezy is imported completely
<mpt> SteveA: Did you see http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-July/008688.html ?
<mpt> (I'd ask him to report a bug, but the problem is that he can't report bugs)
<SteveA> oh
<SteveA> he's calling malone "bugzilla"
<SteveA> i don't understand the report
<SteveA> hmm
<SteveA> okay\
<SteveA> maybe i do
<SteveA> registration mail isn't reaching the guy
<SteveA> that's on production, so that requires looking at production logs to work out if the mail was sent
<SteveA> we'd need to know if the mail he registered with is the one he is mailing with
<SteveA> and then stub would need to look at the logs
<SteveA> stub: have there been any problems with launchpad production sending out mail?
<sabdfl> stub: i've added a few more bits to BrazilTopics for you
<stub> Nothing I can see in the logs re: problems sending email. At least for the last couple of hours.
<Kinnison> stub: are we passing things off to the MTA directly on the appserver, or are we trying to smarthost it out straight away?
<stub> sabdfl: The script took about 25 minutes
<stub> Kinnison: it goes SMTP to localhost
<SteveA> sabdfl: in the add bounty browser code, it raises Unauthorized if there is no logged in user.  is that view protected by a launchpad.AnyPerson permission?  if so, the test and raise of Unauthorized can that be replaced with an assert.
<sabdfl> stub: thanks, could we cron that every 12 or 24 hours please?
<stub> sabdfl: Yes.
<SteveA> stub: Thu Jul 7 05:10:59 CDT 2005  was when the mail   http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-July/008688.html  was sent
<sabdfl> SteveA: ok, will clean bount stuff out in due course
<SteveA> i'm reviewing a small imports clean up from daf, and noticed this near by.  it does no particular harm as it is, just not squeaky clean.
<sabdfl> SteveA: quick questions about the zodb
<SteveA> okay
<sabdfl>  - would that be a good way for a cronscript to leave behind cached values for the appservers?
<sabdfl>  - do scripts have access to it?
<sabdfl>  - is the api to store/retrieve items in the zodb documented anywhere?
<Kinnison> stub: so it's getting rid of the mails ASAP to a proper MTA, that's good
<SteveA> it is not a good way for a cronscript to leave behind cached values for the appservers
<SteveA> because we're using the zodb just for browser session information
<SteveA> and there is one zodb storage per app server process
<daf> SteveA: https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1303
<daf> seems bug mail is lagged
<SteveA> affinity is used to keep a browser always hitting the same app server
<Kinnison> When are we moving to www.launchpad.net ?
<stub> SteveA: Can't see anything in the logs with that email address
<SteveA> stub: thanks.  any other ideas based on the report http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-July/008688.html  ?
<sabdfl> SteveA: would the best way to cache system-wide value be to create a LaunchpadCache table with a single row?
<SteveA> sounds like the cleanest way to me
<sabdfl> or name/value paired rows?
<SteveA> what kind of value?
<SteveA> a blob?  an int?
<stub> SteveA: The usual - user error, browser cache problems. We could try doing the request using that email address and see what happens. 
<sabdfl> true, i guess it will just have to have a lot of columns, though i only care about int's at the moment
<SteveA> maybe cleaner to use a specific table for each type of caching
<stub> Blech. We can do it with multiple columns, but I've seen what that approach looks like after 6 months of extensions...
<stub> Stick with just ints for the time being, and if we need to refactor it later we can.
<stub> sabdfl: I suggested a LaunchpadCache (id serial, name integer, updated timestamp, value integer) table to Daf/Carlos originally
<SteveA> 'name' from a DBSchema? 
<stub> Yup
<daf> stub: I was going to go with that, but sabdfl had the idea of calculating them at startup time in a utility, which means you don't need to have to worry about persistent storage
<daf> the first page load is slow, but it's fine after that
<stub> Which makes detecting slow pages on staging problematic ;)
<daf> true
<daf> I guess we do restart production a fair bit
<daf> which means that users will still get a very slow page fairly often
<stub> cron is better. Any query with response times measured in seconds rather than milliseconds doesn't belong in the web app.
<daf> fair enough
<stub> lifeless: PQM is hung
<SteveA> mpt: can you invite the universe "bugzilla" reporter to come onto #launchpad and be helped to log in here?
<mpt> ok
<mpt> done
<daf> Keybuk: you should know better
<Keybuk> than?
<daf> oh, wait
<daf> mpt: it's not Keybuk, is it?
<Keybuk> huh?
<mpt> daf: No, someone called Frans Cool
<Keybuk> daf: what are you waffling on about?
<stub> Email seems pretty screwed on production. I'm not seeing log messages and stuff isn't appearing in the queues.
<SteveA> stub: do you need an elmo?
<stub> I don't think messages are getting that far.
<SteveA> oh, so they're getting lost in the launchpad 
<mpt> Kool, rather
<SteveA> stub: do you need assistance looking into this, or can i go and get lunch?
<stub> I'll have a look. Messages are going out SMTP just fine, so things are being lost internally.
<daf> ah, that's why dilys is not announcing bugs reliably
* mpt prods PQM
<Kinnison> jamesh: thanks for that review, it looks great. I'll ask celso to do as much of what you asked as he can before we merge today
* sabdfl heads to helsinki
<sabdfl> cheers all
<sabdfl> great work, launchpad team, i think it's really coming together nicely
<sabdfl> mpt: please could you play with the thoughts i laid out for the top bar?
<Kinnison> have fun in HEL sab
<Kinnison> see you in SC
<sabdfl> the tabsl should go in nicely where the facets are currently if the facets shunt to the right
<sabdfl> stub: looking fwd to seeing the next production update, it should be looking very slick
<Kinnison> hey elmo.
<elmo> hi Kinnison 
<daf> I need to go out for a bit
<daf> back later
<carlos> stub, I'm improving Rosetta's poimport script and I'm adding support to use config files
<carlos> stub, which one should I update? default/launchpad.conf ?
<carlos> stub, anyone else?
<stub> carlos: staging/launchpad.conf would be good too for when I get those things running on staging. I like to configure the production config myself though.
<carlos> ok
<carlos> which one is used with tests?
<stub> default/launchpad.conf in the <canonical testrunner> section
<carlos> stub, there are also staging[1-4]  directories ...
<carlos> what about them?
<stub> carlos: I should remove them - they were being used for load balancing testing
<carlos> ok
<carlos> SteveA, I have a friend that wants to blog about launchpad's wiki now that it's open
<carlos> SteveA, is it ok or should wait for an official announcement?
<carlos> SteveA_, did you see my question about launchpad's wiki?
<BjornT> anyone know how I can select distinct BugTasks (using BugTask.select()), while ordering on, for example, Bug.id?
<BjornT> if I set distinct=True, it complains that Bug.id is not in the select fields
<SteveA_> carlos: no
<carlos> carlos SteveA, I have a friend that wants to blog about launchpad's wiki now that it's open
<carlos> carlos SteveA, is it ok or should wait for an official announcement?
<SteveA_> BjornT: that's a good question for andrew, once he gets back next week
<BjornT> SteveA_: yeah. i was hoping that someone else would know. but it can wait until next week.
<SteveA_> carlos: i would prefer waiting for an official announcement, but if your friend is keen she (or he) should go ahead.  the wiki has been opened in a bit of an ad-hoc manner.  i'd like to check out with kiko what policies we need on there.
<carlos> ok
<SteveA_> BjornT: i recall that spiv did some work in that area before, and i'm kind of surprised you're having a problem with it
<carlos> SteveA_, distinct=True fails under some conditions, perhaps this is one of them
<carlos> at least I remember that spiv said that
<salgado> stub, around?
<stub> salgado: Yup
<salgado> do you remember the name change widget we discussed?
<stub> salgado: Yup
<salgado> so, I'm stuck in a problem: 
<salgado> I can see at least two things that I want to validate
<salgado> 1) If the name follow the convention (no spaces, starting with a letter, etc)
<salgado> 2) if the name is not already used by someone else
* Kinnison lunches. ciao
<salgado> but as we can specify only one constraint in our schema I can't see how to have validators for these two things
<stub> And there is a reason you can't combine them into a single constraint 1) The name is not already in use and follows conventions ?
<bradb> morning
<bradb> mpt: not sure if somebody later responded to your comment, but there was mail to the list about the intermittent mail failures *goes to read morning mail*
<salgado> stub, then the validator function would have to receive a third argument, which is the current name
<salgado> stub, and unless I make this function raise some exceptions, I will not be able to tell, for sure, what was the problem (if the names was already in use or invalid)
<stub> I don't see what the difference between needing two validators and using a single validator. If you validate 'name not in use by someone else' then you either need to pass the current username in or pick it up from context somehow.
<SteveA_> what does a validator get in order to do its job?
<SteveA_> it's validating new input into a field
<SteveA_> so, it should have access to the new input, and to the field
<SteveA_> the field should be a bound field, of course, and so give access to the current value
<salgado> stub, sorry, I'm not following you
<salgado> SteveA, AFAICT a validator function will get only the input value
<SteveA_> salgado: the issue is not that you need two separate validators.  it is that you need to get certain information to a validator.
<SteveA_> salgado: can you point me at a validator, and i'll take a look
<salgado> SteveA, launchpad.interfaces.person.valid_person_name()
<stub> The problem you said you had was "we can specify only one constraint in our schema I can't see how to have validators for these two things". The solution to that is you just have a single validator that performs both functions. 
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Fix bugs 1284, 1285 - no links to product releases from product or productseries (patch-2050: morgan.collett@canonical.com)
<salgado> but as it is now, I can't perform the second validation in a validator function, because it doesn't get the old value
<SteveA_> salgado: i will look at the validation infrastructure and tell you what you can do
<stub> the validator has access to the context I think, which is the field. You might be able to pull the initial value from the field, or traverse back to the object the field was generated from.
<stub> (Which beats cheating and pulling it from the Launchbag
<SteveA_> which would be wrong
<SteveA_> oh,and i need to make the fascist forbid use of the launchbag in database code
<salgado> yep. /me requested that to Andrew. :)
<stub> This isn't database code - it is browser code
<salgado> stub, the validators I'm aware of have access only to the input value. nothing else
<stub> urgh.... actually it *is* database code :-(
<SteveA_> i think it's a valid database constraint
<SteveA_> it doesn't depend on the current person
<SteveA_> just the current value of the field
<salgado> agreed
* SteveA_ does an evil python experiment with constraints
<stub> salgado: Vocabularies get context. If you model your control on a Choice you can use the Choice validation, which simply asks the Vocabulary.
<SteveA_> yeah
<SteveA_> to do this with a normal constraint, you need to jump up a stack frame
<SteveA_> inspect the bound field
<stub> (Note that a vocabulary does not have to represent a finite set. All our existing Vocabulary instances implement IIterableVocabulary. The base vocabulary instances don't require it)
<stub> Yech!
<stub> Bad Steve!
<SteveA_> that, or implement a TextField subclass to support this
<SteveA_> overriding _validate
<SteveA_> that is probably the best way to do it, if the vocabulary stuff doesn't work out
<SteveA_> just implement a PersonNameField
<SteveA_> class PersonNameField(TextField):
<SteveA_>     def _validate(self, value):
<stub> That would be cleanest
<SteveA_>         TextField._validate(self, value)
<SteveA_>         # salgado's validation goes here
<salgado> this way it would first call the user-specified validator (the constraint argument) and later my validation?
<SteveA_> stick it in interfaces/person.py, but don't include it in the __all__
<SteveA_> yes
<SteveA_> and, you get the current state from 'self'
<SteveA_> and the new state from 'value'
<salgado> but I'd like to make this widget generic enough so it can be used for things that have a unique name other than a person
<SteveA_> do we have any uses for this yet?
<salgado> I can see uses for products/projects/polls at least
<SteveA_> i think you should do this for person now
<SteveA_> and then make it generic once you have it working well for person
<SteveA_> let's actually get it into production for Person first
<SteveA_> or at least, on staging
<salgado> looks like a plan. I'll do this
<SteveA_> i am not aware of any specs or open bugs that require it for other things right now
<SteveA_> but i'm sure we can generalize it easily enough
<stub> salgado: You could make it generic by using a Vocabulary to say 'is this name in use', or by adapting self to something that provides a function to say 'is this name in use'
<stub> salgado: So it could be refactored easily once you get the basics working
<SteveA_> and once we get a standard IFooSet base
* salgado haven't thought about that
<SteveA_> it may be that "is this name in use" or "get thing with this name" will be a standard api
<SteveA_> in which case, you'd just give it an interface that extends IContentObjectSet
<SteveA_> hi david
<salgado> thanks SteveA and stub. :)
* ddaa grumbles indistinctly
<SteveA_> various people i know who speak some french were impressed with the example of shining wit you explicated yesterday.
<salgado> stub, btw, I need to bother you some more: is there anything missing for the karmacache updater cronscript to be run?
<ddaa> SteveA_: hu?
<stub> salgado: Someone with a better memory to do the rollouts?
* stub goes and switches it on
<SteveA_> the french version of spoonerism taken to the Nth degree
<salgado> stub, heh. thanks
<ddaa> SteveA_: there must be a slight desync...
<SteveA_> "choix dans les dates" and all that
<ddaa> SteveA_: the contrepteries I remember mentioning yesterday were quite ordinary...
<SteveA_> they caused a snigger or two in lithuania
<SteveA_> but really, i just wanted an example to say "shining wit" in that context.
<SteveA_> s/example/opportunity/
<daf> :)
<ddaa> ah!
<daf> maybe you can help me, Steve
<daf> I'm debugging a test failure
<SteveA_> daf: what's up
<ddaa> you evil bastard
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=salgado]  some cleanup of calendar templates (patch-2051: mpt@canonical.com)
<daf> so, there's a page on PublishedPackageSet
<daf> and the view class for this page calls .query() on self.context
<SteveA_> ddaa: it's the standard british response to a mention of spoonerism ;-)
<daf> PublishedPackageSet implements IPublishedPackageSet
<daf> and IPublishedPackageSet defines a query method
<ddaa> we just call that "l'art de dcaler les sons"
<daf> but the page test fails with a ForbiddenAttribute error
* SteveA_ "l'art"s ddaa
<ddaa> I'm not totally clear on why the salinity of female organs is that important... but nevertheless
<daf> aha
<daf> I think I know what it is
<SteveA_> your colloquialisms go over my head
<SteveA_> daf: it sounds like it should work.  so, i guess something is amiss in the configuration.
<ddaa> "l'art de dcaler les sons", that's self-referential
<daf> SteveA_: the <securedutility> was missing an <allow>
<SteveA_> "secaler" is to make dry?
<SteveA_> daf: aha
<stub> salgado: It is very noise. I'm seeing lots of:
<stub> Exception exceptions.AttributeError: "'NoneType' object has no attribute 'cache'" in <bound method Transaction.__del__ of <sqlobject.dbconnection.Transaction object at 0xb723ef6c>> ignored
<stub> Exception exceptions.AttributeError: "'NoneType' object has no attribute 'cache'" in <bound method Transaction.__del__ of <sqlobject.dbconnection.Transaction object at 0xb719a04c>> ignored
<daf> SteveA_: thanks for rubber ducking :)
<SteveA_> stub: i have a fix to that coming
<SteveA_> stub: it's part of my "rip parts out of sqlos"
<ddaa> "dssaler" is to purge from its salt (as in sailing equipment)
<SteveA_> ddaa: you can stop there
<ddaa> I know you are familiar with the rest of it :)
<ddaa> I can go with only explaining the non-dirty bit
* ddaa go looking for a way to increase shareholder value
<SteveA_> stub: basically, rather than returning None under these circumstances, the connection descriptor will return a dummy transaction that has a dummy cache
<salgado> stub, please don't go to sleep. the karmacache updater just triggered a bug
<ddaa> random thought...
<ddaa> did you guys considered compressing page (as in eliminating all non-significant whitespace, comments and other cruft) before sending them on the wire?
<stub> salgado: I can purge the KarmaCache table. Probably best.
<salgado> stub, please do so then
<stub> Done
<salgado> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/errors/showEntry.html?id=1120828917.60.850024609079
<salgado> I'm sure I have a test for that
<SteveA_> ddaa: why bother?
<SteveA_> ddaa: gzip content transfer encoding will do that
<lifeless> SteveA_: either CE or TE, there is no CTE.
<SteveA_> i obviously meant "we can GZIP the CONTENT for TRANSFER ENCODING" ;-)
* SteveA_ goes all revisionist
<lifeless> SteveA_: TE is very sparsely supported, for a number of reasons, and CE is seriously problematic for others - browser support has been heinous - such as send a CE gif to a netscape 4.x and crash it
* SteveA_ invents CTE as a new internet technology and goes to seek VC money
<SteveA_> i'm pretty sure that firefox <--> apache will gzip stuff
<SteveA_> slashdot does it.  i just looked there with firefox
<elmo> not opportunisitically it won't
<lifeless> SteveA_: apache 2 has a replace mod_gzip of its own, the original mod_gzip guys who I did some work with are not very positive about it. The 1.3 mod_gzip will work fine with firefox yes - but you need to consider the impact of non compliant proxies (like the majority of soho ones) :[
<elmo> but you can configure apache to do it (e.g. www.ubuntu.com does)
<SteveA_> and it's doing gzip content encoding of the page
<lifeless> one of the nastier things about CE is that it fucks with the content - is a gzip CE on a tar.gz meant to give you a tar on disk ? Its semantically unclear.
* lifeless stops before he starts on a http-1.1 bugs rant.
<SteveA_> my point is, i think we should turn on gzip encoding for our pages, before we look at stripping whitespace from our pages
<SteveA_> pages are identified by their mime type
<lifeless> SteveA_: sure.
<SteveA_> lifeless: when are you writing http 2.0 ?
<lifeless> SteveA_: heh.
<lifeless> SteveA_: there likely won't be a 2.0. There may be a 1.2 if the current errata gets big enough.
<lifeless> the extension mechanism in 1.1 does work well - see dav et al.
<daf> there's an "et al"?
<SteveA_> daf: you need a t-shirt saying "Daf, pronounced according to RFC 2518"
<daf> that's a good idea
<daf> it would save a lot of bother
* ddaa does not find the string "daf" in rfc2518
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=BjornT]  DisplayingParagraphsOfText (patch-2052: steve.alexander@canonical.com, mpt@canonical.com)
* ddaa does not find the string "pron" for "pronounciation" or some such
* ddaa will pronounce "daf" "PROPFIND"
<SteveA_> wow, that took its time
* daf wonders what happened to the merges he submitted a few hours ago
<daf> perhaps PQM is just backlogged
<daf> it would be nice to be able to see the PQM queue somehow
<ddaa> lifeless: where is that code you wanted me to look at about archive locations?
<carlos> debonzi, Kinnison 13:11:38 ERROR   FMO courtesy of TROUP & TROUT inc. on gadfly (1:1.0.0-8ubuntu3)
<carlos> ?
<ddaa> lifeless: I guess you meant "code I want you to write"
<daf> carlos: that's a gina error
<carlos> I know
<carlos> but I don't understand the error ;-)
<daf> FMO being the technical term
<daf> for when something or other happens to a source package
<debonzi> carlos: it means that when tring to insert the binarypackage for gadfly the sourcepackage was not found
<carlos> oh, ok
<SteveA_> debonzi: did you see daf's message about broken searches
<SteveA_> ?
<debonzi> SteveA_: not yet..
<debonzi> SteveA_: will take a look now
<stub> 13:13:08 ERROR   FMO courtesy of TROUP & TROUT inc. on python-kde3 (3.11.3-1) 13:13:08
<stub> WARNING Sourcepackage python-kde3 (3.11.3-1) not found for python2.3-kde3 (3.11.3-1)
<stub> debonzi: Do either of these actually deserve to be WARNING or ERROR? We have rather a lot of them...
<SteveA_> stub: does "direct delivery" mean non-transactional ?
<stub> SteveA: It is transactional. It means email is delivered as part of commit rather than queued, which slows down pages that trigger emails.
<debonzi> stub: Well.. personaly I think it could be WARNING... since it is just telling that a binarypackage could not be imported because gina could not find a binarypackage to it.
<debonzi> sorry
<debonzi> stub: a sourcepackage to it
<SteveA_> stub: do we run queued mail delivery on staging in any way at all?
<dilys> New Malone bug 1306 filed on product FOAF by Guilherme Salgado: PersonSet.createPerson should produce nicer exceptions than IntegrityError
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1306
<stub> debonzi: So can we fix it so it doesn't happen? We need to shrink the output Gina sends - if they are actual problems that we need to fix, they should stay high level. If we just have to put up with them, they should become INFO or DEBUG.
<stub> Or maybe they should stay warnings and we run gina with -qq and only output ERROR messages.
<SteveA_> this sounds like the kind of information that the owner of the buildds will want to know
<debonzi> stub: I believe it happens in two cases: 1) The sourcepackage is not available on archive; 2) It is on archive, was imported into launchpad, but the binarypackage info has some problem on the SOURCE field and gina can't define the sourcepackage. The first one I think we can do nothing. The second one, we could try to improve the sourcepackage lookup but I don't know precisily how to do that.
<debonzi> SteveA_: agree.. I think it will be a problem for all the packages that build-depends on this one that could not be imported.
<stub> ok. So it sounds lilke the FMO one becomes an INFO or DEBUG and the WARNING stays the same
<stub> or both waning...
<stub> probably both warnings...
<stub> debonzi: Let me know if you do any work on gina today and I'll give her a run tomorrow against staging.
<bradb> stub: trying to customize SinglePopupWidget like:
<bradb>         <browser:widget
<bradb>            field="sourcepackagename"
<bradb>            class="canonical.widgets.popup.SinglePopupWidget"
<bradb>            extra="tabindex=1" />
<bradb> i get this exception when viewing the page:
<bradb> ...
<bradb>     *  Module zope.app.form, line 91, in __call__
<bradb>       instance = self._widget_factory(*args)
<bradb> TypeError: __init__() takes exactly 4 arguments (3 given)
<debonzi> stub: sure.. does she still stoped on the createPerson problem?
<bradb> stub: i can customize a TextWidget in the same way just fine though (no errors, autofocus Just Works, etc.) any ideas?
<SteveA_> bradb: i guess the SinglePopupWidget doesn't except extra args
<stub> debonzi: That was the last run I have tried. I got tied up with other stuff today.
<SteveA_> bradb: probably a simple signature change
<bradb> SteveA_: its base class has an extra attribute
<bradb> SteveA_: the extra arg is actually vocabulary
* SteveA_ goes afk for a short while
<stub> bradb: I don't know if the extra attribute is wired up or was ever working. Feel free to fix it ;)
<bradb> (i.e. the arg that the __init__ expected but didn't get is vocabulary)
<debonzi> stub: right.. no problem.. I saw it happens once and was a problem with Upper case letters on emails.. I fixed that.. will check why is happening again.
<stub> debonzi: When did you fix it? Am I running an old version?
<bradb> ItemsWidgetBase.__init__'s sig is:
<bradb> def __init__(self, field, vocabulary, request)
<bradb> i don't understand why it expects both field /and/ vocabulary
<debonzi> stub: I don't believe so.. IIRC was just before I ask you to merge my branch into your
<bradb> stub: would hacking SPW's __init__ to be self, field, request be horrid and wrong?
<stub> ok.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=jamesh]  testrunner improvements (?) (patch-2053: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
* bradb tries it just for kicks
<salgado> you guys better bring warm cloathes when comming to Brazil. this place is getting quite cold. 
<stub> bradb: I can't remember what it is supposed to be - I've forgotten how all that stuff works ;)
<salgado> s/cloathes/clothes
<stub> And nobody wanted the conference in Bangkok!
* bradb wants a conf in Star City
<bradb> salgado: how cold?
<salgado> bradb, 10 degrees sometimes
<salgado> the problem is that we get this inside the office
<daf> stub: I did!
<cprov> salgado: buddy, stop crying ! buy some descent closes or work outside, under sun ;) in the common world sense *BR HASN'T COLD WEATHER* 
<bradb> heh
<SteveA> so, i'm leaving sunny warm lithuania for 3 weeks to go to sub zero brazil?
<stub> Ahh stuff it. You guys can go to Brazil. I'm going to Bangkok and attending via IRC :)
<salgado> we have a swedish that's here for 7 months and he's complaining about the cold
<debonzi> salgado: hey.. stop telling lies :)
<morgs> SteveA: your DisplayingParagraphsOfText landing is great, but it puts &lt;p&gt; and not <p> in my product page...
<salgado> the problem is that we don't have heating stuff in houses and offices (we don't need them in 95% of the days in a year)
<cprov> salgado: don't trust those half-swedish people ;)
<SteveA> morgs: did you use the 'structure' keyword?
<morgs> SteveA: no, I'll try that
* debonzi -> BRB
<salgado> okay, okay. I gave my advice
<SteveA> page templates automatically escape stuff
<salgado> now I'm going to make some tea, so I can hold the cup to get my hands warm
<morgs> SteveA: Aah... that works.
<SteveA> you need to say tal:replace="structure foo/fmt:..."
<SteveA> cool
<morgs> Nice, thanks very much
* morgs goes to sprinkle some fmt:text-to-html all over Registry...
<SteveA> morgs: one thing to note
<SteveA> soon it will be linkifying too
<morgs> SteveA: hmm?
<morgs> SteveA: OK
<SteveA> so note if there are any places you don't want that
<morgs> OK
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=SteveA]  add addLanguage/removeLanguage to IPerson, pagetest for the Rosetta prefs page (patch-2054: daf@canonical.com)
<daf> ooh
<salgado> SteveA, do you think I can review daf's menus branch? (I'd like to do it because I was reading about the menus yesterday and this seems like a good oportunity to see some code of it)
<salgado> of course, there's the problem that I don't know too much about them
<daf> salgado: Steve already did it this morning :/
<salgado> oh. :-(
<salgado> I haven't went through my launchpad-reviews folder yet
* daf updates the wiki
<salgado> I should have done so
* salgado does
<SteveA> salgado: nothing stopping you from looking at it
<daf> yes, Steve's right
<salgado> indeed. I was definitely going to use that as example when doing the menus for foaf
<daf> stub: oi, you forgot to put a status/[@DATE@]  on your cronscripts branch
<cprov> salgado: the same for soyuz, I guess
<daf> (I've added them now)
<morgs> SteveA: Are we supposed to use fmt:url for all urls?
<stub> ta
<morgs> I see some portlets have it and most don't...
<SteveA> morgs: no
<daf> Steve is going to add a feature which is going to remove the necessity for the _parent_url hacks I added
<daf> so that part is not a great example of menuing
<SteveA> morgs: use it for urls to objects within launchpad
<morgs> OK
<morgs> Well, that's still *most* URLs in portlets etc...
<salgado> stub, what patchlevel are we running in staging?
<stub> salgado: 2047. Should I push the upgrade button?
<daf> stub: is it big and red?
<stub> Of course. 
<daf> with a plastic flip-back cover and two keys?
<salgado> stub, that (supposed) fix is already there, then. :-(
<salgado> stub, that problem you saw with gina (the IntegrityError) was raised recently? (I mean after the upgrade to patch-2047)
<stub> salgado: Oh.... gina is running her own branch because the recent changes arn't in rocketfuel yet.
<stub> Looks like she is only up to 2011
<salgado> hmmm. then if you cherrypick patch-2042 into it that problem should be fixed
<stub> No need to cherry pick - I'll just sync it.
<salgado> debonzi, ^^
<salgado> in the last 20 lines is the answer to your email. :)
<debonzi> salgado, cool.. thanks
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=salgado]  clean up templates with names starting with 'c' (patch-2055: mpt@canonical.com)
<salgado> everytime I see dilys name in yellow I think it's my branch that get merged... but no, it's someone else's branch which I reviewed. :-(
<carlos> salgado, ;-)
<salgado> and again... it's not my turn on pqm. 
<salgado> come on pqm, I have some things that I need to merge here
* bradb heads out to meet up with jbailey. bbl.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Switch production to directDelivery temporarily (patch-2056: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<ddaa> well, I have two merges queued and soon a third...
<ddaa> so you guys do not be too impatient :)
* debonzi -> Lunch
* morgs thinks we need a beowolf cluster of PQMs...
<ddaa> morgs: it's entirely unclear whether that is parallelisable...
<ddaa> Clearly, running the test suite, should be parallelisable.
<ddaa> But we still need to have only one merge checked at a time.
<ddaa> morgs: btw, while you are here :)
<morgs> Well at least a faster machine...
<ddaa> not sure that would help that much, in test suites I'm familiar with, a lot of time is spent on i/o and explicit waits (to work around bugs in cvs).
<ddaa> clearly a faster maching would help for running Keybuks test of the form "test that 2+2 = 4"
<ddaa> dunno what is the bottleneck for launchpad tests...
<morgs> Oh well, let's see how well the LP team scales, especially in deadline season!
<ddaa> morgs: in series +edit pages where the rcs is svn, the page is initially loaded showing (empty) cvs details even though the dropdown has SVN selected. One has to reslect SVN so the JS will show the svn details.
<ddaa> Are you aware of that bug, or should I file it?
<morgs> That is new to me, please file it.
* morgs will have to dust off his JS skills
<ddaa> Okay. Will do.
* ddaa goes for a little break
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.24: Update production mail config (patch-5: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<dilys> New Malone bug 1309 filed on product Registry by David Allouche: +source does not show svn details on load, mouse action required
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1309
<ddaa> morgs: here it is
* ddaa is very annoyed by people who disregard keyboard actions
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Fix bugs 1284, 1285 - no links to product releases from product or productseries (patch-2057: morgan.collett@canonical.com)
<morgs> ddaa: thx
* Kinnison decides he's incredibly tired
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Add KarmaActionName to dbschema.__all__ and add a distinct to IKarmaActionSet.selectByCategoryAndPerson() (fix https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1260). (patch-2058: guilherme.salgado@canonical.com)
<sivang> Kinnison: then go get some rest :-)
<Kinnison> sivang: tempting
<Kinnison> sivang: fairly soon I'll be able to stop for the weekend
<Luciph3r> re-salve
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  RDF formatting changes per bug 1248 (patch-2059: morgan.collett@canonical.com)
* bradb waves from jbailey's
<Kinnison> hey brad
<bradb> hey Kinnison 
* Kinnison heads off
<Kinnison> time for rest and then fridge moving
<Kinnison> ciao
<jbailey> bradb: *poke*
<bradb> ouch
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=SteveA]  another round of import fascism and other cleanups (patch-2060: daf@canonical.com, morgan.collett@canonical.com)
* SteveA merges from RF to see where the fascism is up to
<daf> last I checked, traversers.py importing from DB and about 15 imports of things not in __all__
<SteveA> many of the cases of importing from outside __all__ that i have seen have been when module A imports N from module B
<SteveA> module B has N in its __all__
<SteveA> then module C imports name from module A
<SteveA> rather than from module V
<SteveA> rather than from module B
<sabdfl> hey lunchpadders
<sabdfl> salgado: ping
<salgado> sabdfl, pong
<sabdfl> salgado: hi
<sabdfl> i'm finally getting to work through foaf
<sabdfl> cleanup an ui
<sabdfl> some initial feedback:
<sabdfl> generally great work, thank you!
<sabdfl> you've made too much use of interfaces
<sabdfl> IPerson and ITeam really don't need to be distinct
<sabdfl> in zcml/person.zcml things were a mess because of this
<sabdfl> i'm cleaning it up
<sabdfl> all of the portlets really belong on IPerson
<sabdfl> and you can use <tal:block condition="context/isTeam"> if you need to
<sabdfl> there was a bit of a mess in portlet-team-actions.pt for example
<sabdfl> all of that is going going gone
<sabdfl> ack?
<salgado> I have been blocked in some other stuff. I don't know what the status of the portlets and this stuff
<salgado> are you going to get rid of ITeam?
<sabdfl> salgado: i haven't gotten rid of it entirely
<salgado> I think we need it to have distinct pages for persons and teams
<sabdfl> just slimmed it down
<salgado> do you have something in mind to manage this?
<sabdfl> salgado: there are some pages we need for teams that we don't need for people
<sabdfl> but we don't actually need a different team-index.pt
<sabdfl> that's goooone
<sabdfl> most of the stuf is either:
<sabdfl>  - a completely separate page
<sabdfl>  - a tal:condition
<sabdfl> it's crackful to have a completely differnet set of portlets, duplicated, as you had
<sabdfl> now, on the memberships
<sabdfl> it's a little confusing ;-)
<sabdfl> the interface that you have has
<salgado> ahh, I see. store both templates in a single file and choose them with a tal:condition?
<sabdfl>  - allmembers
<sabdfl>  - active/admin/etc/members
<sabdfl>  - teammemberships (which are not the memberships IN this, but OF this, even though the data model does it the other way around)
<sabdfl> salgado: yes, because 90% of the details are the same
<sabdfl> where there are forms and funcitonality that are UNIQUE to a team, have that in a different +foo page
<sabdfl> i'll fix it up and land it next week, i just wanted you to know it's going to be a big patch
<sabdfl> but it should look good
<sabdfl> and its going quickly, because youve given me a pretty solid base
<sabdfl> that's all so far
<salgado> nice to know the work I did is at least easy to be refactored. I always work with that in mind
<sabdfl> i can see, and appreciate it
<salgado> I've been refusing to play with the problems between person/teams pages because we had some discussion about moving teams to another path (/teams) for example
<salgado> and I was affraid that I could have to refactor it all over again
<salgado> but anyway, thanks for helping me with this. :)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/pybaz--devel--0: [r=jamesh]  raise SourceTreeError instead of Exception in ArchSourceTree constructors (patch-36: ddaa@ddaa.net)
<sabdfl> salgado: ok, another thing
<sabdfl> person.subscriptionPolicyDescription
<sabdfl> is going
<sabdfl> because you can just context/subscriptionpolicy/title
<sabdfl> and /description
<salgado> indeed. it used to return a description that was hardcoded instead of using the values from dbschema
<sabdfl> it's goooone :-)
<sabdfl> salgado: did you deliberately want to show the preferred email of a team, even to anonymous users?
<salgado> I don't think that's necessary
<salgado> we can show them only to logged in users, as we do with people email
<sabdfl> i wondered if that was just accidental :-)
<sabdfl> actually, there is some argument to say that a team's email is less sensitive than a person's
<salgado> but a team email address is usually something public 
<SteveA> it isn't hard to join launchpad
<SteveA> so, i don't see a problem with people having to join launchpad in order to see a team email address in the clear
<sabdfl> mpt is on such crack if he did these pages!
<sabdfl> hey SteveA
<SteveA> evening 
<SteveA> how's the debconf?
<SteveA> sabdfl: did you see the news about mandrake / connectiva's debian derivative ?
<sabdfl> SteveA: yes
<sabdfl> SteveA: doomed, i think
<sabdfl> if they make that their primary distro base, they will each lose big chunks of their user base to us :-)
<SteveA> they could become an ubutu derivative, of course...
<bradb> salgado: is merging accounts working? if so, i'm going to do a quick usability test with jbailey on it right now.
<salgado> bradb, please DO IT. :)
<salgado> and yes, it should be working
* bradb DOES IT
<jbailey> salgado: The bug is still open. =)
<salgado> jbailey, which one?
<jbailey> 572
<bradb> up to 275 lines of jbailey brain dump so far...
<jbailey> I think I'm amusing him
<salgado> OMG, it's assigned to malone. :(
<jbailey> Sure, I was in malone and trying to do the work.
<jbailey> Is that bad?
<salgado> I always do some triaging in foaf/launchpad bugs
<salgado> but never in malone bugs. I wasn't aware of it
<jbailey> Ah, sorry for the hassle.
<salgado> no worries
<salgado> but dude, you have three accounts in launchpad
<jbailey> Do I?
<salgado> you must be a rock star. all our scripts are creating accounts for you. :)
<jbailey> I'm aware of two of them, I guess.
<salgado> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/people?searchfor=all&name=jeff+bailey
<bradb> salgado: sssh!
<bradb> i'm doing a usability test
<salgado> oh, sorry
<bradb> :P
<jbailey> *lol*
<jbailey> One of the accounts has no email address associated with it, apparently.  That should be fun to figure out. =)
<jbailey> It'll be fun when this thing starts merging in all my upstream accounts too. =)
<salgado> maybe it has email addresses associated. the problem is just that that email is not validated and thus we can't make sure it's yours
<jbailey> I think I use 3 different ones.
<salgado> I could tell you exactly what is going on with your accounts (why you have them and the reason of the problems), but they closed the backdoor I used to use to access the production database. :P
<jbailey> salgado: Apathy tends to overcome anyway.  As long as it's all working, I'm not fussed about how it works.  I spent enough time staring at bugzilla's guts and gnats' guts.  If I never have to hack another bug trackig system, I won't feel unfulfilled. =)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=jamesh]  Fix buttress test coverage. (patch-2061: david.allouche@canonical.com)
<salgado> hmmm. I just realized I can do an evil hack that would be of great help for people merging accounts
<salgado> bradb, btw, what do you think of make our vocabs show something like "username (No validated email address)" in the cases where a user doesn't have a preferred email?
<bradb> salgado: one sec
<bradb> hm, i like the intent
<bradb> but i confess that i don't think a normal person will know the implications of "No validated email address" without having to do some reflection
<bradb> that might be an mpt question
<salgado> indeed
* salgado watches bugmails popping up here
<bradb> right, we're wrapping up at jeff's, i'm going to dump the braindump to the list when i get home (so people can see what it sounded like right from the users mouth), and then i'll write a proper summary in the next few days
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Bug 130: Multiple paragraphs in DOAP project description field (patch-2062: morgan.collett@canonical.com)
<Mez> how do i get access to malone?
<Mez> like i have editbugs on bugzilla
<Mez> anyone?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/cscvs--devel--1.0: [r=spiv]  test suite style fixes, better reaping of cvs server processes (patch-100: david.allouche@canonical.com)
<sabdfl> salgado: do you know the branch name that will become production on tuesday?
<sabdfl> lifeless: ^?
<salgado> sabdfl, no, I don't know.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Bug 1289: Make product text less bold (patch-2063: morgan.collett@canonical.com)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.5: new build (patch-36)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.5: Much simpler and better fix for archive-mirror source choosing (patch-29: Matthieu.Moy@imag.fr)
<dilys> New Malone bug 1315 filed on product Malone by Brad Bollenbach: Usability braindump needs to be summarized into a report
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1315
<bradb> kiko-afk: interestingly enough, the EoS seemed pretty much dead obvious to jbailey 
<bradb> there was no indication from observing his actions of him wondering things like "does this get added as a comment?", etc.
<bradb> i have a feeling that's because he's used the whiteboard before in bugzilla. someone not familiar with bugzilla (and even people that are, that never bother with the whiteboard) may be a little bit less comfortable with that field
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=spiv,jamesh]  Auto Buildd System implementation. (patch-2064: celso.providelo@canonical.com)
<bradb> dilys: knock knock
<ddaa> growing impatient?
<bradb> wondering why she didn't spew out the bug report i just filed (i got the bugmail)
<bradb> (and she's in the recipient list)
<ddaa> dilys seems to drop packets sometimes
<ddaa> she did not log one my merges that go through
<sivang> bradb: hi :-) when will the ubuntu memebrs section be ready? I get system error on it
<bradb> hi sivang. to what URL are you referring?
<sivang> bradb: sec, I'll paste it here
<sivang> bradb: it works now!
<sivang> what the hell happend
<Mez> anyone here who can give me the equivalent of editbugs on malone?
<bradb> Mez: we don't yet have the functionality to edit more than one bug at a time in malone
<Mez> bradb ... so who assigns bugs to someone ?
<sivang> bradb: how can I get my name into ubuntu memebrs? I'm an approved one
<Mez> who closes bugs etc etc
<Mez> sivang - speak to mako
<bradb> Mez: on a public distro bug, anyone. on a public upstream bug, only the maintainer/assignee can edit the task
<Mez> bradb... so why Cant I do anything to any bug except comment on them
<bradb> Mez: can you give me a URL?
<Mez> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1201
<bradb> Mez: what do you want to do from this screen?
<Mez> well, prefereably mark the bug as fixed / similar
<bradb> Mez: what have you tried so far?
<Mez> I cant see anywhere to change the status
<bradb> Mez: can you tell me a bit about where you're attempting to do this? what are you expecting to be possible at this point?
<Mez> ok
<Mez> I've just found where to change it
<bradb> ok :)
<Mez> you click on the bit under needs fixing in
<Mez> grr
<Mez> thats not very self explanatory
<bradb> Mez: how would you have preferred or expected that to have worked?
<sivang> oh god, I'm only now reading the news about the foundation
<Mez> somewhere more intutive... or labelled "change the status" or somethign
<bradb> Mez: right. i'm glad you mentioned that this confused you. there's been enough users that have brought that to my attention now to indicate that it's a high-priority usability fix we need to make.
<bradb> s/there's/there have/
<Mez> lol - I'm glad it's not just me then :D
<SteveA> jamesh: ping
<sivang> bradb: https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+members <== again gives an error
* SteveA finds it unlikely jamesh will be around at this hour
<sivang> SteveA: true, I already tried earlier :-)
<bradb> sivang: sorry dude, that's outside my area of lp knowledge. i'll file a bug for you though so that the right person sees it.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=kiko]  simple clean up and little fixes (patch-2065: daniel.debonzi@canonical.com)
#launchpad 2005-07-14
<dilys> New Malone bug 1319 filed on product Malone by Brad Bollenbach: "Sidebar" should be moved into portlets on the search screen
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1319
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Comments for IPerson.addLanguage() and IPerson.removeLanguage(). (patch-2066: guilherme.salgado@canonical.com)
<sabdfl> hey guys
<Mez> morning sabdfl 
<sabdfl> hey mez
<dilys> New Malone bug 1320 filed on product Malone by Brad Bollenbach: It's very difficult to discover how to mark a bug "Fixed"
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1320
<sivang> hey sabdfl  :-)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  more import fascist improvements (patch-2067: steve.alexander@canonical.com)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/sqlos--test--3.0: [trivial]  simplify ConnectionDescriptor, suppress bogus None has no attribute cache errors. (patch-8: steve.alexander@canonical.com)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=mpt,jamesh,stub]  New GPG/CoC features, new key validation workflow, encrypt/decrypt support, reviewed UI and GPGKey.revoked renamed to active. (patch-2068: celso.providelo@canonical.com, stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/sqlobject--test--0.6: [rs=stub]  made caches get expired after a commit(), which removes some work from __del__ methods.  to be truely effective, we need to make transactions obsolete on commit.  issues with our librarian code prevent that at present. (patch-24: steve.alexander@canonical.com)
<mpt> How long does "baz annotate" on a single file usually take?
<mpt> 15 minutes seems wrong...
<mpt> ... and 30 minutes is definitely wrong.
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.5: new build (patch-37)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/hackerlab--devo--1.5: const-correctness for invariant_test (patch-7: Matthieu.Moy@imag.fr)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.5: new build (patch-38)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.5: build-config --update implemented. --switch now the default (patch-30: Matthieu.Moy@imag.fr)
<zyga> hello
<zyga> is there any way to upload translations to rosetta?
<zyga> I've got gcc-4.0 somewhat translated to polish
<zyga> but re-typing that all into rosetta would be suicide
<SteveA> zyga: sure, it's possible.  carlos or daf can help you to get these translations in there.
<SteveA> i read some conversation about translating gcc, where someone thought it wasn't a good idea, because people lose the ability to look up errors in google.
<SteveA> as an english first language person, i have no experience of this either way.
<zyga> SteveA: well then again people can do LANG=C make
<zyga> SteveA: anyway it's there, it's translatable, it's translated in other languages
<lifeless> night all (garh 2:15 am). For anyone interested, I've whipped up a web ui to look at the pqm queue, its in my arch-pqm--main--0 branch, I'll tidy it up for review tomorrow/monday, and will get a copy running on chinstrap in a similar timeframe.
<SteveA> zyga: what format do you have the translation in ?  is it a pot file?
<jblack> What does the brazilian power plug look like? 
<jblack> What does the brazilian power plug look like? 
<jblack> Hi, salgado. Good timing. ;) 
<salgado> yo jblack 
<salgado> you can use A, B or C here
<jblack> You have three different plugs in common use? 
<salgado> jblack, what's that site where they have all the plugs again?
<jblack> No idea. 
<salgado> http://kropla.com/electric2.htm
<jblack> Oh, type A looks suspiciously american.
<salgado> we have a special kind of the B one, in which all of them (A, B and C) fits
<jblack> Thanks a load, salgado.
<jblack> pun not intended.
<zyga> SteveA: yes
<Nafallo> carlos: ping
<Nafallo> carlos: ping x2 ;-)
<carlos> Nafallo, pong
<dilys> New Malone bug 1326 filed on product Rosetta by Jenny Lw: My translations are gone!
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1326
<Nafallo> carlos: #1326 :-)
<Nafallo> carlos: I'm the reporters boyfriend and I can't see her translations either.
<carlos> Nafallo, are you an 'official' translator?
<Nafallo> carlos: I'm in Ubuntu Swedish Translators :-)
<carlos> ok
<carlos> just a second...
<carlos> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/hoary/+sources/ubuntu-docs/+pots/aboutubuntu/sv/+translate <- is it that URL?
<Nafallo> carlos: yes
<carlos> Nafallo, ok, that's our fault. The translations are still there, but with multiple lines entries we are not showing translations
<carlos> I think new version that will be available on Tuesday fixes that
<carlos> but I'm not 100% sure
* carlos checks
<Nafallo> carlos: I know it's your fault ;-). I was the one that pushed her to file her first bug to :-).
<Nafallo> carlos: she's happy that you have it covered... now to the other ping ;-).
<carlos> Nafallo, ;-)
<carlos> but don't worry, the translations are stored
<carlos> ok, what's the other ping?
<Nafallo> carlos: you told me when you accepted me for swedish translator that we need to organize the group. I've discovered that I didn't have logging turned on, so what was the issues you wanted to have solved? :-)
<carlos> I don't remember it atm O:-)
<Nafallo> carlos: i.e. I'm planning to send an e-mail to start discussing this with the other members ASAP :-).
<Nafallo> carlos: something about management I would think? :-)
<carlos> Nafallo, I suppose it's a matter of request ubuntu-l10n-sv@lists.ubuntu.com
#launchpad 2005-07-15
<carlos> so all you are subscribed and coordinate with each other
<carlos> and perhaps choose a coordinator so I can give him/her admin rights to accept new members
<Nafallo> well, not many in the group right now. 5 ppl including me.
<Nafallo> yea. that's it! :-) that's one issue :-)
<Nafallo> I'll send them a mass-mail and ask what the others think. I could also volunteer in that mail ;-).
<Mez> hmm
<Mez> just noticed a small bugin malone
<Mez> do i report it here, or in malone?
<Nafallo> carlos: thanx for the help. I'll keep you posted on what's coming from the mailings :-).
<Mez> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/792
<Mez> click on "bugs " in the breadcrumb links = errors
<Mez> s/errors/error
<carlos> Nafallo, cool, thank you!
* carlos checks that bug
<carlos> Mez, I think it's a know bug
<Mez> carlos, I wouldnt know where they're listed :P
<carlos> Mez, https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/products/malone/+bugs
<carlos> Mez, we are changing some URLs so perhaps it's a side effect, I'm not sure because I'm not working on Malone, but please, file a bug there if it's not done already
<lifeless> ok, pqm status page up
<lifeless> chinstrap:8000
<Mez> hmm,
<Mez> do any of you guys have access to say change a short group name from unp to nun?
<Mez> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/people/unp/
<Mez> the name of the group changed and would be nice if we could have it as https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/people/nun/ instead
<lifeless> Mez: I don't seem to
<lifeless> uhm, file a bug on launchpad that there is no info on how to do this
<lifeless> .. and that you'd like it to be done ')
<Mez> is it possible/
<lifeless> dunno :)
<dilys> New Malone bug 1328 filed on product Malone by Matthew Paul Thomas: Can't add a comment while editing title/description/confidentiality
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1328
<jblack> What's the wiki.canonical.com pass? 
<jblack> Never mind
<dilys> New Malone bug 1331 filed on product Malone by Matthew Paul Thomas: Allow recording and use of canned searches
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1331
<dilys> New Malone bug 1334 filed on product Malone by Matthew Paul Thomas: "Indicate bug also exists:" links should be merged
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1334
<dilys> New Malone bug 1335 filed on product Malone by Matthew Paul Thomas: Adding a distro release task makes other tasks unviewable
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1335
<dilys> New Malone bug 1336 filed on product Malone by Matthew Paul Thomas: Disallow distro release tasks for distros that already have tasks
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1336
<dilys> New Malone bug 1337 filed on product Malone by Matthew Paul Thomas: Distro release tasks should include name of distro
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1337
<dilys> New Malone bug 1338 filed on product Malone by Matthew Paul Thomas: Subscribing to a bug should not require going to a separate page
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1338
<dilys> New Malone bug 1339 filed on product Malone by Matthew Paul Thomas: No way of getting from a task page to the bug page
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1339
<dilys> New Malone bug 1340 filed on product Malone by Matthew Paul Thomas: No way to get from the bug editing page to the bug page
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1340
<dilys> New Malone bug 1341 filed on product Malone by Matthew Paul Thomas: Assigning a bug to yourself should be easier
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1341
<dilys> New Malone bug 1342 filed on product Malone by Matthew Paul Thomas: Should be able to delete an unaltered fix request you opened
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1342
<dilys> New Malone bug 1344 filed on product Malone by Matthew Paul Thomas: Generic bug page should be /+bugs/nnn, not /malone/bugs/nnn
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1344
<dilys> New Malone bug 1345 filed on product Malone by Matthew Paul Thomas: Activity log shouldn't say "XXX: not yet implemented"
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1345
<dilys> New Malone bug 1346 filed on product Malone by Matthew Paul Thomas: Assigning a bug to yourself should accept it
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1346
<dilys> New Malone bug 1347 filed on product FOAF by Matthew Paul Thomas: Person actions portlet is misleading
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1347
<mpt> hi BjornT
<BjornT> hi mpt
<dilys> New Malone bug 1348 filed on product FOAF by Matthew Paul Thomas: Pressing Enter when adding an e-mail address doesn't work
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1348
<dilys> New Malone bug 1349 filed on product FOAF by Matthew Paul Thomas: Should be able to reply to e-mail address confirmation messages
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1349
<dilys> New Malone bug 1350 filed on product Malone by Matthew Paul Thomas: Change notifications should be batched
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1350
<dilys> New Malone bug 1351 filed on product FOAF by Matthew Paul Thomas: Karma page has many duplicate rows
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1351
<SteveA> carlos: there?
<SteveA> mpt: ping
<mpt> SteveA: pong
<SteveA> mpt: text-to-html
<mpt> yes
<mpt> oh!
<SteveA> not text_to_html
<mpt> "-"
<mpt> Why is the function called text_to_html, then?
<SteveA> you can't call a function text-to-html
<SteveA> why would a user of a tales namespace be concerned what the function is called?
<mpt> because I looked it up to find it :-)
<mpt> and fmt:nice_pre uses _
<mpt> thanks
<SteveA> why not look it up in launchpad/doc/tales.txt ?
<SteveA> yeah, should be fmt:nice-pre i think
<SteveA> okay, here's a question for you
<mpt> So that's why I couldn't find any tests
<mpt> I was looking under the wrong name
<SteveA> considering TALES / page templates / xml-related things in general 
<SteveA> should things use - or _ ?
<mpt> Well, - is definitely easier to type
<SteveA> personally, i dislike seeing "_" in such things
<SteveA> and it think it's a mistake that it occurs so much in zcml
<SteveA> for example
<mpt> and _ is harder to see in hyperlinks
<mpt> so it's no contest, really
<SteveA> can you use - in css names ?
<mpt> erm
<mpt> not sure
<SteveA> i think so, but you can't use _
<mpt> never triked
<SteveA> can you use _ in css names?
<SteveA> i could make both work, but i'm not a fan of having more than one way to do it
<mpt> property   : IDENT S*   ;
<mpt> ident		-?{nmstart}{nmchar}*
<SteveA> so, as a user of text-to-html, do you want it renamed to text_to_html, or even text2html or texttohtml or fmt:tohtml ?
<mpt> No, I'd much rather it stayed as text-to-html
<SteveA> will we be removing nice_pre altogether?
<mpt> I hope so
<SteveA> then i won't bother changing it to nice-pre.  although 'preformatted' would be a better name anyway
<SteveA> as i don't see why it is particularly "nice"
<mpt> ooo
<mpt> text-to-html doesn't work on null strings
<mpt> and nice_pre does
<SteveA> null strings?
<mpt> And many early bug reports in Launchpad have null descriptions
<SteveA> do you mean None or '' ?
<mpt> I don't know
<mpt> probably ''
<SteveA> doesn't work how ?
<mpt> http://localhost:8086/malone/bugs/4
<mpt> Try changing the tal:content="structure context/description/fmt:nice_pre" to tal:content="structure context/description/fmt:text-to-html"
<mpt> traversal error.
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> that means it is on None
<SteveA> easy to fix
<SteveA> go to lib/canonical/launchpad/webapp/tales.py
<mpt> yup
<SteveA> line 238
<SteveA> or so
<SteveA> add it to the set of allowed_names
<SteveA> and then,
<SteveA> in lib/canonical/launchpad/doc/tales.txt
<mpt> as text_to_html, or text-to-html?
<SteveA> latter
<SteveA> line 256
<SteveA> add an example of it working for None
<mpt> text = (None) ?
<SteveA> where?
<mpt> as the example
<SteveA> the empty string
<SteveA> like the other examples
<mpt> ok, text = ('')
<SteveA> unless you particularly want other behaviour
<SteveA> i don't get the () 
<SteveA>     >>> test_tales('foo/fmt:exactduration', foo=None)
<SteveA>     ''
<SteveA> that's the last example given
<mpt> ahh
<SteveA> so, replace exactduration with text-to-html
<mpt> I was looking at all the other text-to-html tests, not at all the None tests
<mpt> Do you want to see the diff, or do I have rs=SteveA?
<SteveA> are you going to commit this on its own?
<mpt> no, with changes to the bug page for which I already have permission from sabdfl to [trivial] 
<SteveA> okay then, rs=me
<mpt> thanks
<mpt> ah, SteveA, I thank you on behalf of all people who use Konqueror, though I'm not one of them
<mpt> Malone is usable now
<SteveA> yay
<SteveA> did you get far with jamesh on test cases for making links?
<mpt> I put test cases in the DPoT spec
<mpt> SteveA: ^^
<mpt> I didn't discuss them with jamesh
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> i'll take a look and do some linkifying
<mpt> thanks
<mpt> 9pm, time for food
<mpt> SteveA: by the way, salgado changed the LaunchpadMenus spec as follows
<mpt> -         text = 'Overview of %s' % self.context.name +         title = 'Overview of %s' % self.context.name
<mpt> Is that correct?
<SteveA> "text" is correct
<SteveA> after we discussed it and 'title' was confusing beacuse of its use in html
<mpt> right
<mpt> so it's link/text too, not link/title
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> the doc tests show this 
<SteveA> as does the main template
<mpt> ta
<carlos> SteveA, I'm here now
<carlos> SteveA, but I will leave soon
<carlos> SteveA, what do you need?
<mpt> Is dilys channelling PQM at the moment?
<lifeless> anyone tried the pqm status page ?
<lifeless> mpt: do this : ssh chinstrap lynx --dump http://localhost:8000/
<mpt> rock
<mpt> that's great, lifeless
<lifeless> andindeed, it was stuck
<mpt> Ought I to be able to tell that from the page?
<lifeless> not at this point
<lifeless> though if it stays on the same one for ages ...
<bob2> that's hot
<bob2> but should be somewhere where non-chinstrap-loginable-people can see
<mpt> why?
<SteveA> well...
<SteveA> what if there's a security fix landing?
<SteveA> be nice to know what pqm is currently up to
<SteveA> and the time since the last item was popped from the queue
<SteveA> still, neat-o
<mpt> SteveA, if you need to hide security fixes, it's not enough to hide it from a public PQM, dilys shouldn't even announce it in #launchpad until lifeless or someone pulls it from rocketfuel into production.
<mpt> (shouldn't even announce its merge into rocketfuel, I mean)
<SteveA> mpt: true
<SteveA> mpt: so, the answer is not to say "security fix for going to +login-as-mark logging you in as mark" in the commit message
<lifeless> bob2: I want to get elmo to proxy that through to another server
<SteveA> iow, keep the commit message suitably vague
<mpt> SteveA: or have it contain "[security] "
<SteveA> i think not
<mpt> though that's brittle
<SteveA> better to just tell people it will be public
<lifeless> bob2: if its proxied to chinstrap, it won't be very visible, as you'll need the current password and key
<lifeless> bob2: but it could be done under people or some such.
<lifeless> SteveA: what do you think - how visible should my little hack be made ?
<SteveA> seeing as dilys announces everything on irc
<bob2> mpt: baz landings would be good to see
<SteveA> i see no reason to restrict it any more than this irc channel is restricted
<lifeless> ok, lets ask elmo to proxy it through to a url on what ?bazaar.canonical.com ? people.ubuntu.com ?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [rs=SteveA for Tales] [trivial for Malone]  Make Malone usable in Konqueror and Safari (patch-2069: mpt@canonical.com)
<SteveA> do merges to thelove go through this pqm too?
<lifeless> yes
<SteveA> we send email to it @pqm.u.c, so why not have a webpage there?
<lifeless> good idea
<lifeless> mail sent
<SteveA> "fix fmt:text-to-html to work with empty strings, and use it in bug and task pages"
<SteveA> i'll note that you fixed it to work with None.  It already worked with empty strings.
<SteveA> hi elmo
<SteveA> how's london?
<mpt> SteveA: I fixed it to work with whatever a non-existent bug description was
<Nafallo> debconf5.hut.fi
<Nafallo> s/London/Helsinki/
<Nafallo> :-)
<mpt> oh crap, my previous PQM request didn't go through, so it got combined with this one
<SteveA> elmo: how was london?
<SteveA> Nafallo: I think the answer to "how is helsinki" is always "very expensive, thanks"
<Nafallo> SteveA: hehe, no idea. I'm in Sweden :-).
<SteveA> i was in sweden just a week ago
<Nafallo> SteveA: oh? :-)
<SteveA> Gteborg
<SteveA> very nice.  daylight at midnight was distracting though.
<Nafallo> hihi
<elmo> SteveA: fine, thanks
<Nafallo> hmm. sun. bbl.
<lifeless> elmo: hey there
<dand> hi. is there a admin contact for launchpad where i could ask for mergin several accounts?
<lifeless> lp supports that itself
<lifeless> iirc
<dand> lifeless: ok, i'm gonna look closer...
<dand> aha https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/people/+requestmerge
<dand> lifeless: thanks for the hint
<lifeless> dand: np
<lifeless> dand: was it easy to find ? where did you look for it first ?
<dand> lifeless: it was anything but easy. i had to try adding an already registered email address to an account to get that link
<dand> :)
<dand> but hey, i discovered it... :)
<dand> i don't think i have a better suggestion for placing that link. it would probably produce clutter for a corner-case...
<lifeless> k
<lifeless> elmo: ping
<lifeless> night all
<Treenaks> where can I file bugs on launchpad? it doesn't seem to be an option in malone
<dand> Treenaks: i've just hit a system error that suggests https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/products/launchpad for reporting bugs
<bob2> or mroe specific ones like https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/products/malone
<Treenaks> bob2: well, it's more launchpad-specific
<bob2> yeah?
<Treenaks> bob2: yes. THere's an uidentified checkbox next to my signed CoC
<Treenaks> unidentified, even
<bob2> hah
<Treenaks> OK, thanks :)
<mpt> That settles it, the FOAF product needs to die
<SteveA> mpt: with "breadcrumb" things, 1. what do you prefer to call them.  2. how should the current page (for example, the +edit) page feature in them?
<mpt> SteveA: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/LaunchpadHierarchyNavigation
<SteveA> mpt: that spec doesn't answer my question
<SteveA> what is an individual item in the hierarchy?  is it a "breadcrumb" or something else?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  de-underline bug stats links (patch-2070: brad.bollenbach@canonical.com)
<SteveA> are we concerned only about "content objects", and so not about "pages" as such.  That is, except for the question of whether the last hierarchy item is to be linked, we don't care about what page of that item we're on (eg. +view, +edit, +admin)
<SteveA> as ever, a set of examples of actual pages in launchpad (live, or localhost), and the exact breadcrumbs expected, would help a lot.
<mpt> SteveA: Yes, I'll put in examples when I have time
<mpt> We definitely don't care about view/edit/admin
<mpt> not least because by the time you get that deep, the navigation is done by LaunchpadMenus
<mpt> the hierarchy links should provide links to the thing, and the ancestors of the thing, which the application menu applies to (or would apply to if it existed).
<mpt> and no further.
<mpt> Probably the most awful example is something like https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/hoary/+sources/base-config/+pots/base-config/da/+translate --> "Launchpad > Distros > Ubuntu > Hoary > Packages > base-config"
<mpt> (because you can get the Overview, Bugs, or Translations for the base-config package, though Bounties and Calendar might climb upward)
<mpt> hmm, so I should have said "which the most specific items in the facet menu apply to" above, not "which the application menu applies to".
<SteveA> mpt: so, i need a name for a "breadcrumb"
<SteveA> to say how or whether a particular thing is displayed as a "hierarchy item"
<mpt> wow, nice sortability in Malone results
<dilys> New Malone bug 1357 filed on product Malone by Matthew Paul Thomas: Search results should only return each bug once
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1357
<SteveA> mpt: i'll be going to sleep shortly, up in 8 or so hours.  any chance you can come up with answers to my breadcrumbs questions by then?  i want to implement this stuff tomorrow.
<mpt> SteveA: okay, will do
<SteveA> cheers
#launchpad 2005-07-16
<dilys> New Malone bug 1358 filed on product Malone by Matthew Paul Thomas: Sort order should be indicated in Malone results
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1358
<dilys> New Malone bug 1359 filed on product Malone by Matthew Paul Thomas: Don't display unmodified bug description as a comment
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1359
<jbailey> mpt: ping
<mpt> jbailey: pong
<jbailey> mpt: Are you interested in my answers to the some of the questions you posed (as to what I was thinking, etc.) or is it better that I stay out of it and not think about it so that brad can use me as a test case again in a month when I've generally forgotten what I saw?
<mpt> heh
<mpt> um
<mpt> Well, if you don't have to use Malone yet, my guess would be that you're more valuable as a test subject by leaving it alone
<mpt> and not thinking about it
<jbailey> And I don't until main gets converted over.
<jbailey> I'll avoid reading Bjorn's message then.  Feel free to poke me with things if you need.
<jbailey> FWIW, I can give you access to Canonical's RT system.
<comadreja> howdy all
<comadreja> I'm missing the version number in the bug reporting tool
<comadreja> I mean to be able to state the version of the package that is being reported as buggy
<dilys> New Malone bug 1365 filed on product Malone by Matthew Paul Thomas: Priority should default to a null value
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1365
<jamesh> mpt: I added a few bug linkifying examples to https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/DisplayingParagraphsOfText
<mpt> jamesh: ah, I wasn't expecting bug links to be part of the same algorithm
<mpt> but to be Malone-specific
<jamesh> mpt: I think it needs to be done in one pass
<jamesh> mpt: considering "http://example.com/bug#123" vs. "bug#123"
<jamesh> one being a URL, the other being a bug link
<mpt> Well, for example, if release notes for some Gnome app say "fix bug 27847", they're talking about bugzilla.gnome.org, not Malone.
<mpt> Same for KDE and Mozilla and most other upstreams.
<jamesh> mpt: okay.  The bug tracker I used in the examples is secondary -- I was mainly trying to think of corner cases for the text processing
<jamesh> mpt: feel free to modify the examples as you see fit.
<mpt> They all look reasonable to me, jamesh
<mpt> Perhaps we just need a flag saying "do bug linkifying as well"
<mpt> that can be on for Malone use, and off everywhere else
<mpt> thanks for the examples.
<mpt> heh, Breezy has *2* bugs in Malone
<jamesh> mpt: for the calendar code, do you think that the links between day, week, month and year views should be using the LaunchpadMenus code?
<mpt> yes
<mpt> ApplicationMenu
<jamesh> cool.  I'll look at doing that
<mpt> thanks
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Index required by Gina (patch-2071: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<BjornT> mpt: hi. launchpad--decruftify-b--1 has conflicts. if you resolve them, I'll review it today.
<mpt> ok, thanks BjornT
<carlos> morning
<sivang> morning carlos 
<carlos> stub, could you kill all poimport scripts?
<carlos> stub, I'm fixing that problem already, but seems like we will need to kill the script once/day until breezy is imported or the process will be stalled
<stub> carlos: Done
<carlos> stub, thank you
* carlos -> breakfast
<lifeless> carlos: can we cron the kill ?
<morgs> stub: I've another RF patch for cherrypicking for the rollout, if that's OK... patch-2059 is a bugfix for the RDF exporting, to make the output actually RDF compliant and Edd Dumbill less sad. Not critical, but it's not a big patch IMHO and it would be nice to get into production :-)
<morgs> stub: This is besides patch 2050 which fixes the lack of links to product releases from the product and product series pages...
<stub> morgs: I couldn't cherry pick that patch (2050). Neither sounds critical enough to rollout today instead of tomorrow.
<morgs> stub: I'd just like these things to go live before next Tuesday... What patch is going up to production?
<stub> morgs: Don't know yet, but I'll make sure those two go in.
<morgs> stub: thanks, that's fine. Just wanted to make sure it wasn't the exact patch as of the Thursday meeting...
<stub> pqm issues made that problematic
<carlos> lifeless, hmmm, perhaps, as the process will restart the import next time it's executed, we could kill it at anytime we want, until breezy import is done in one or two days
<lifeless> jamesh: so did you do the equivalent of get ...366, diff rocketfuel ?
<mpt> It seems like months since a rollout
<SteveA>   DeprecationWarning)
<SteveA>  /scratch/dists/launchpad/lib/canonical/launchpad/database/product.py:222: DeprecationWarning: Product.potemplates is obsolete, should be on ProductRelease
<SteveA>   DeprecationWarning)
<jamesh> lifeless: I used the commands at the bottom of https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/TipsForReviewers (which I think is the right way to get the diffs in this case)
<SteveA> morgs: can you fix that?
<jamesh> lifeless: i.e. diff "rocketfuel with the old rev merged" and "rocketfuel with the new rev merged"
<morgs> SteveA: I'll take a look...
<lifeless> jamesh: uhm
<lifeless> jamesh: yes, that should give reasonable results, modulo merges from third party branches
<jamesh> lifeless: is there a better way to perform that operation then?
<lifeless> in which case, yes you picked bad patches.
<lifeless> as the only patches that needed reviewing as new were 364,365,366
<lifeless> I don't really mind -code quality is code quality - but it was surprising :[
<jamesh> lifeless: if I create two rocketfuel trees of the same patch level, and merge your branch at one patch level into one, and your branch at another patch level into the other
<jamesh> the difference between those two trees should be the changes on your branch minus rocketfuel merges, right?
<jamesh> it would only have third party merges if they were in your branch, I think
<lifeless> lets unmultiplex this
<lifeless> I was complaining cause you reviewed 350-366, when you'd already done 350-363, and got different review feedback
<jamesh> okay.  I picked the wrong revisions.
<lifeless> actually, you'
<lifeless> d probably done 350-362 or something, as there was a rf merge or so in there.
<lifeless> but anyhoo.
<lifeless> I'm not stressed - but it was surprising and somewhat confusing.
<lifeless> I'm acting on the review now.
<lifeless> with regards the baz gymnastics ...
<lifeless> grabbing branch A twice, merging FROM to one copy and TO to another copy has the effect of cancelling out branch A's changes to FROM and TO
<lifeless> but that assumes a clean triangle.
<lifeless> if for example I imported a branch from ddaa which was being separately reviewed, you'd see that in the diff
<jamesh> yes
<lifeless> thats what I meant by third party branch.
<jamesh> that happened when I was reviewing Mark's debbugs branch (which included some stuff he'd passed off to Scott)
<lifeless> interestingly, we could import the code into a weave and generate a synthetic my-branch-only list of changes.
<lifeless> but thats Future.
<jamesh> of course, it does tell me what would be going into rocketfuel if the branch was merged
<jamesh> which is one of the things I want to know when reviewing something
<lifeless> right
<lifeless> theres a balance there.
<lifeless> w.r.t. performance, it might be faster to do delta rf<->rf, delta branch<->branch, and interdiff
<lifeless> then you'd have no merges at alll
<lifeless> baz delta --diffs first second > branch-to-merge.diff would also shave a second or two off
<jamesh> I didn't notice that function.
<lifeless> oh
<lifeless> you can cp -al first second
<lifeless> that will be much faster
<lifeless> try this
<lifeless> baz get rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0 first
<lifeless> baz merge -d first --star-merge branch-to-merge--patch-XXX
<mpt> woohoo, botched invariant again
<lifeless> cp -al first second
<lifeless> baz merge -d second --star-merge branch-to-merge
<lifeless> baz delta --diffs first second > branch-to-merge.diff
<jamesh> so that'll give the minimum number of files with different inode numbers between the two trees?
<jamesh> and speed up the diff
<lifeless> -al makes a hardlink of the two
<jamesh> yeah
<lifeless> the diff won't be optimised at all with changeset
<lifeless> it may with delta, but what you really need is baz 1.5's tree format that I'm hacking on at the moment
<lifeless> it will optimise 
<lifeless> oh, with -al it will skip diffing all the linked-but-not-mutated files
<lifeless> so it should be quite a lot faster really.
<lifeless> give it a try ;0
<lifeless> :89
<jamesh> that's what I was getting at
<lifeless> yah. 
* lifeless zombies
<jamesh> doing the copy after the first merge would reduce the amount of comparisons over doing the copy before either merge
<lifeless> right, that was one of the reasons I suggested that. It also reduces the size of the merge to do
<lifeless> and gives a pristine tree of the relevant revision to use as the merge bases
<lifeless> this if block :
<lifeless>        return (len(lines) < 4
<lifeless>                 or not lines[2] .startswith('---')
<lifeless>                 or not lines[3] .startswith('+++'))
<lifeless> when I write it with a not, it becomes less clear to me
<lifeless> can you articulate why you think its more readable inversed ?
<jamesh> I saw it as "a valid diff is at least 4 lines long, the 3rd line starting with '---' and the 4th line starting with '+++'"
<jamesh> so you want o return the opposite of that
<lifeless> so I see it as 'an invalid diff has less than 4 lines, or does not have a 3rd line beginning with '---' ....
<lifeless> when I have to invert the whole thing, it doesn't make as much sense. I could invert it, remove the leading not, invert the function to isValidPatch, and then use not isValidPath
<lifeless> w
<jamesh> feel free to leave it as is then.
<lifeless> k
* morgs gets a botched invariant too
<morgs> --star-merge worked though
<SteveA> it is much easier for me to think about things that include something in a set, rather than things that exlude something from a set.
<lifeless> use --star-merge, I think there is something buggered in HEAD right now
* morgs reaches for the --star-merges
* carlos -> out
<SteveA> what i mean is, in jamesh's wording, i can think about it as "i'm examining a diff.  does it fit? let's see... four line long.  check.  third line starts with ---, check. etc."
<SteveA> in lifeless's wording , i'm saying "is this diff invalid?  does it have less then four lines.  no.  otherwise, does it have the third line begining... "
<lifeless> SteveA: right. the thing I don't like about inverting the if block in-line is that it becomes a double negatic
<lifeless> better to invert, remove the not, invert the function name instead.
<SteveA> rather than building up the predicates using "and" and building on the state you have built up before, you need to start again for each part of the "or"
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> your wording fits better with me if i remove my python hat and put on a functional hat
<lifeless> mmm
<lifeless> I think isNullPatch (asis), or isValidPatch (inverted with leading not removed) are equivalent.
<lifeless> isNullPatch (inverted) feels wrong and ugly.
* SteveA proceeds to remove most of the warnings from when you run the launchpad test suite
<lifeless> jamesh: so, for my sins, I've committed a fix to that, but there are now other commits (separately in the review queue)... can I impose on you to be the review for them, for simplicity ?
<Kinnison> Application error.  Unauthenticated user POSTing to page that requires authentication.
<Kinnison> SteveA: should we present a login page ^^ then, and when logged in, re-POST the contents?
<jamesh> lifeless: sure.  which revs should I be looking at? :)
<mpt> Kinnison: yes, that bug's reported
<Kinnison> mpt: okay thanks
* Kinnison growls and hopes that if he presses "back" his long and complex bug comment will be retained
<lifeless> jamesh: well, reviews page lists the specific revs for other things
* morgs wonders who Richard Braine is, inventor of crackful dhtml in the series +source page...
<SteveA> Kinnison: yes, kind of, there's a bug on this.  we'll design it in brazil.
<lifeless> jamesh: and 364 -> 371 are the ones you have not reviewed to date
<Kinnison> SteveA: okay ta
<jamesh> lifeless: thanks
<SteveA> Kinnison: right now, if launchpad presents you with an opportunity to get that page, there is a bug in the page that led you there.
* Kinnison kicks firefox and types a shorter bug message in and hits submit
<mpt> morgs: Friend of sabdfl's, party photographer and purveyor of completely-JavaScript-dependent Web sites
<morgs> mpt: Ah, purveyor of bits of launchpad.js...
* morgs goes out for a while...
<guim> Hi
<mpt> arg
<mpt> BjornT: why do /malone/assigned and /people/whoever/+assignedbugs both exist?
<jamesh> mpt: the first is probably the older.
<mpt> Well the first has undergone major changes recently
<BjornT> mpt: good question. personally i'd like to see them merged so that only the latter would exist. should talk to bradb-afk and salgado about it.
<SteveA> BjornT: browser/person.py, line 200 ish
<SteveA>     def assignedBugsToShow(self):
<SteveA>         """Return True if there's any bug assigned to this person that match
<SteveA>         the criteria of mostImportantBugTasks() or mostRecentBugTasks()."""
<SteveA>         return bool(self.mostImportantBugTasks() or self.mostRecentBugTasks())
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> one or both of those queries lacks an orderby
<SteveA> so, when bool is used on them, we get a warning about unpredictable order
<dilys> New Malone bug 1367 filed on product Malone by Matthew Paul Thomas: Merge /malone/assigned and /people/whoever/+assignedbugs
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1367
<guim> hi all
<guim> I have a problem that maybe someone can help here
<guim> I tried to subsrcibe to the edubuntu wiki, 
<guim> then I had to creat a launchpad account (so far, this is at least what I understood)
<guim> but it seems like the wiki do not recognize the login/pwd it gave me
<guim> anyone to tell me what I did wrong?
<guim> login/pwd works on the launchpad page
<lifeless> hmm
<lifeless> SteveA: does anyone other than spiv grok that foo ?
<BjornT> SteveA: ok, both lack an order by. i'll take a look at it to see if i can make it use the search interface or something, since there's some code duplication. if not, i'll make the same fix i made to the search method.
<SteveA> BjornT: okay.  i'm on a crusade to get rid of warnings when we run tests.
<BjornT> cool
<lifeless> guim: I'm sorry, I can't help you ...
<SteveA> guim: are you using exactly the same login and password as works for launchpad?
<SteveA> that is, an email address, and the password?
<guim> ok 
<guim> I check again, I might have done a silly mistake
<SteveA> thanks.  come back if it doesn't work and we'll check out other things that might be wrong.
<guim> thanks,
<guim> i misunderstood the fact that login is e-mail and not name
<SteveA> what were you using?  a WikiName ?
<guim> sorry
<SteveA> if you misunderstood, then it is probably that our system is hard to understand.
<SteveA> so, maybe we can fix it.
<SteveA> did you try to log in using your WikiName ?
<guim> i tried with a a name yes
<guim> the name i gave in the launchpad account 
<lifeless> oh, like 'guim' ?
<jamesh> guim: I think you need to use one of the email addresses registered with Launchpad as the username
<guim> yes
<lifeless> jamesh: we're past thata already ;0
<guim> yes jamesh 
<jamesh> oh :)
<lifeless> guim: thanks, that helps.
<guim> no problem
<jamesh> that's what worked for the main ubuntu wiki after the auth change
<jamesh> for me
<SteveA> lifeless: do we have zope3 in the supermirror yet?
<lifeless> SteveA: let me see
<SteveA> someone is sending patches to the zope.interface mailing list
<SteveA> and asking if there's a better way to show their ongoing proposed improvements
<mpt> SteveA: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/LaunchpadHierarchyNavigation#head-eb01bf04c9a0e8a71c45816513df424f1c7ffedb
<SteveA> working on an svn branch is one option
<SteveA> working on a baz branch would be sweet, though, as they wouldn't need svn access
<SteveA> thanks mpt, i'll take a look
<lifeless> it failed
<lifeless> I've marked it for retest
<SteveA> they use lots of fancy stuff to do with linking many different svn areas together
<jamesh> svn:externals, I suppose
<SteveA> jamesh: i used to know what it was.  i cleared that space for arch stuff ;-)
<lifeless> SteveA: we need to do each area separately.
<lifeless> SteveA: it'll be a pain
<mpt> carlos: ping
<SteveA> mpt: i still need to know what to call one "breadcrumb"
<carlos> mpt, pong
<mpt> SteveA: a hierarchy item?
<mpt> Not very catchy, is it...
<SteveA> class POTemplateNavigation(Navigation):
<SteveA>     hierarchy_item = None
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> for example?
<SteveA> i had it sketched as 'breadcrumb'
<SteveA> it will actually be a function that returns a BreadcrumbLink
<SteveA> or a HierarchyItemLink
<SteveA> bleh
<mpt> Chain
<mpt> ChainLink
<mpt> ?
<SteveA> can't i just call them "breadcrumbs" ?
<mpt> sure, if you like
<SteveA> they seem to me to be breadcrumbs, but just selectively displayed
<SteveA> and intelligently displayed
<jamesh> SteveA: should all the ApplicationMenu subclasses go in browser/launchpad.py, or would it be better to group them with the associated component's code?
<SteveA> they should all go in the approprite browser/thing.py module
<SteveA> i don't know what's in browser/launchpad.py
<SteveA> but, perhaps the ones for the "system homes" should go in there
<jamesh> okay.  I was just noticing that the only file in browser/ that imports ApplicationMenu is browser/launchpad.py
<SteveA> we have few application menus yet
<jamesh> it includes the Rosetta ApplicationMenu 
<SteveA> right
<SteveA> for Rosetta the "system homepage" for rosetta
<SteveA> i should put them into "system homes" or soemthing
<SteveA> jamesh: i want to walk up the current execution stack, looking for a particular kind of class 
<SteveA> know any shortcuts, or should i just walk sys._getFrame, and its parent?
<jamesh> I don't know of a shortcut
<mpt> carlos: Do you know what sabdfl is talking about when he says "ability to switch to the alt language and correct it. perhaps also having    a persistent alt language, rather than having to select it every time"?
<SteveA> hmm, inspect has currentFrame
<jamesh> finding the class for the frame can probably be done using a few heuristics
<SteveA> the inspect stuff will get me what i need
<SteveA> ta
<carlos> mpt, hmmm
<carlos> mpt, from there I think the idea is to have a link as part of the suggestions
<carlos> that lets you get the edit form for that language and string so you can edit it
<carlos> and also a way to store a preference for every user so they can choose the main language to translate into and a list of alternative languages they want to get suggestions from
<carlos> the first should be easy, the later, I think it's a matter of expand our current language preferences page so the user can select a "default persistent alt language"
<carlos> and show it by default with the translation form
<mpt> carlos: oh, multiple source languages?
<mpt> e.g. looking at the Portugese translations while doing the Brazilian Portugese one
<carlos> mpt, yes
<carlos> mpt, did you see current translation form?
<mpt> carlos: Has it changed recently?
<carlos> mpt, yes
<mpt> crap
<mpt> I have a branch to clean it up, but I'm a bit stuck
<carlos> mpt, mark added a language selector to see suggestions
<carlos> so you choose another language to see the suggestions
<mpt> mpt@canonical.com/launchpad--translation-cleanup--0
<carlos> mpt, so that's done more or less already, what is missing is a link to the edit form for that language just in case you see something wrong
<mpt> that sounds like fun
<carlos> mpt, and a way to select by default a language so you don't need to select it every time
<mpt> click the link, and blow away the work you were doing on that page
<mpt> ok
<mpt> BjornT: mpt@canonical.com/launchpad--decruftify-b--1 is ready
<SteveA> c
<SteveA> EWINDOW
<BjornT> mpt: cool. i'll review it after lunch
<SteveA> stub: does canonical.launchpad.mailnotification need to directly access database code?
<SteveA> carlos: does canonical.rosetta need to directly access database code?
<carlos> canonical.rosetta?
<stub> stub: Don't know - not my baby
<SteveA> whose?
<stub> bradb I think
<carlos> oh, I see what do you mean
* carlos checks
<carlos> SteveA, I think we can fix it easily
<carlos> SteveA, Mark added it to get some statistics
<carlos> but we can do it with some methods added to the objectsets instead of using the database code
<SteveA> okay, goo
<SteveA> d
* Kinnison 's toys have arrived
<Kinnison> tonight I build myself a hoary-based PVR
* Kinnison bounces
<mpt> thanks BjornT
* cprov says morning ...
<jamesh> SteveA: have time for an ApplicationMenu question?
<SteveA> ok
<jamesh> in the calendar code, I have an ICalendar object at parent/+calendar, which has child contexts for the range being displayed (a particular day, week, month or year)
<jamesh> I was looking at doing app menus attached to the date range contexts, but that means all the relative links are like "../yyyy-mm-dd" (or similar)
<jamesh> If I attach the app menu to the ICalendar, I don't think I have any way to tell what date range is currently being displayed
<jamesh> (which I need to know in order to make the menus point to the relevant pages)
<SteveA> if you attach the app menu to ICalendar, it won't be displayed for a date range in that calendar anyway
<jamesh> okay.
<SteveA> an app menu is chosen according to the name of the currently selected facet link, but the app menu is specific to the current context
<SteveA> so, you need to have the app menu working with the current date range context
<SteveA> you should be able to get the calendar from a particular date range object
<SteveA> and then you can get the canonical_url for other date ranges, got from the calendar
<jamesh> I'll try switching over to canonical_url() and see if that makes things work a bit nicer
<jamesh> that seems to work better
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  import BugSetBase from the correct place. (patch-2072: bjorn.tillenius@canonical.com)
<carlos> lifeless, ddaa, jblack  https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filedwkhcR.html
<carlos> I'm not able to merge from rocketfuel
<carlos> Bazaar version 1.5~200507091049
<Kinnison> carlos: use baz merge --star-merge
<carlos> Kinnison, hmm, that error does not looks like that kind of error, but anyway, will try
<carlos> thank you
* carlos -> lunch
<Kinnison> carlos: it's not, but star-merge is different codepaths so it won't have the issue
<Kinnison> mesh merge needs a lot of work
<ddaa> carlos: trying with --star-merge is always the first thing you should do after "baz merge" failed. The second thing is reporting the problem (yadda yadda revisions yadda reproducible yadda bug report)
<ddaa> as Kinnison said, merge does a lot of things that star-merge never even heard of.
<ddaa> that's a lot of opportunities for bugs to creep in.
<cprov> someone knows if Staging is sending email correctly ?
<stub> Staging does not send emails at the moment
<cprov> stub:?! 
* cprov was late ...
<bradb> morning
<bradb> mpt: as for why +assignedbugs exists, you'd have to ask salgado
<bradb> SteveA: mailnotification.py shouldn't need to directly access db code
<bradb> mpt: do you have time to discuss menus, by any chance?
<mpt> bradb: yes
<bradb> great, let's do it
<mpt> and hey, Kinnison and cprov are here for Soyuz menus too
<mpt> bradb: arh, I was supposed to put them in the LPMenus spec, and I forgot
<mpt> sorry
<bradb> no worries
<cprov> mpt: sure, no worries 
<mpt> bradb: ok, so any page belonging to Malone has the "Bugs" facet selected
<mpt> that includes /malone/anything
<mpt> and /people/anyone/+bugs
<mpt> and /people/anyone/+assignedbugs
<mpt> and /anything/+filebug
<mpt> ok?
<bradb> yes
<mpt> Then most of those pages have the Malone app tabs
<mpt> probably the /people/something pages don't, because it doesn't make much sense to report a bug about a person
<mpt> but all the software ones do
<mpt> and the /malone ones do
<mpt> and the app menus are: "<context> Bugs", "Report a Bug", "Show Reports", "Admin"
<mpt> "<context> Bugs" is the selected tab for any page whose URL ends in +bugs
<mpt> "Report a Bug" is any page whose URL contains +filebug
<mpt> "Show Reports" is selected when you're displaying a search or a bug report
<mpt> and "Admin" is ... erm ... does Malone have any admin functions?
<bradb> sorry, was on phone again
<bradb> so, "Show Reports" highlighted for advanced search too?
<mpt> yep
<bradb> Malone has no Admin functions presently
<mpt> ok, so we don't need that tab then
<mpt> good
<bradb> ok
<bradb> presumably i can hunt through the code to find some examples of how this stuff is used
<cprov> mpt: can we move to soyuz ?
<bradb> and, with the menu structure you've just given me, i should be able to take care of the rest
<mpt> bradb: I did an example for /products/foo, and daf has examples for Rosetta (I'm not sure what state they are at the moment)
<mpt> cprov: sure
<bradb> mpt: sounds good, thanks.
* cprov will follow bradb hunting usage examples
<mpt> cprov: So give me some example Soyuz URLs
<mpt> because to be perfectly honest, I'm a bit fuzzy on what is Soyuz and what isn't
<cprov> mpt: /distros/
<mpt> (that's not a good way to make you feel loved, is it0
<mpt> )
<cprov> mpt: /distros/ubuntu
<mpt> ok...
<mpt> cprov: you have it easy, then
<cprov> mpt: no, definitively I don't feel loved at all  
<mpt> aww
* mpt gives cprov a hug
<mpt> cprov: So all you need to do for the moment, I think, is make sure the facet menus are working properly in the /distros pages
<cprov> mpt: wait they were easy ones ... what about distros/ubuntu/hoary/i386/firefox 
* cprov is pleased with a hug 
<mpt> You have the same facets as everyone else: Overview, Bugs, Translations, Bounties (eventually), Calendar
<mpt> For /distros, /distros/ubuntu, and /distros/ubuntu/hoary/i386/firefox, "Overview" is selected
<cprov> mpt: sure, I don't think we will have a Soyuz facet soon ... since soyuz has most read-only package browsing feature
<mpt> and that already works in production
<mpt> except /distros says "Launchpad" instead of "Overview", a slight bug
<mpt> so the main job is making sure the other facets go off to the right place
<mpt> ok, already working for /distros/ubuntu and /distros/ubuntu/hoary ...
<cprov> mpt: yes, just one detail, /distros/ubuntu/i386 has 3 left-portles (distro, release, arch.. details) isn't it too much ?
<mpt> already working for /distros
<mpt>  /distros/ubuntu/i386 gives me a system error
<bradb> * Applying 200 revisions .....................................................*falls asleep on desk*..........
<mpt> KeyError: u'i386'
<cprov> mpt: production wasn't rolled yet ... solved on RF 
<lifeless> bradb: you should not ever see a 200 rev patch queue, 50 should be the maximum you see
<cprov> mpt: debonzi did it friday
<bradb> lifeless: http://rafb.net/paste/results/nh3isr25.html
<mpt> cprov: This is rocketfuel as of a few hours ago
<cprov> mpt: briefly the task for soyuz is : ensure factes are working for distros/release, distros/release/arch and so on 
<mpt>  /distros/ubuntu/hoary/i386 works though
<bradb> lifeless: version 1.5~200507091049
<mpt> cprov: yup
<debonzi> mpt,  /distros/ubuntu/i386 is wrong
<cprov> mpt: really ? I've just got a merge and it's working .. I'll investigate 
<mpt> debonzi: I realize that now, but it should be giving me a 404, not a system error :-)
<lifeless> jamesh: so is that faster ?
<cprov> mpt: yep ...is that all for soyuz ? I'd expect as result more informative (and rich) pages ...
<mpt> cprov: It's only navigation. It's not supposed to be exciting. :-)
<bradb> mpt: does this mean that the actions portlet is here to stay? i haven't yet heard any mention of content-level tabs/menu options
<lifeless> bradb: hmm, mirroring is bnorked
<bradb> lifeless: just mine?
<lifeless> no
<bradb> oh, ok
<carlos> Kinnison, it worked with --star-merge, thanks for the suggestion
<lifeless> bradb: semi-fixed
<lifeless> bradb: dunno why its broken, but I've mirrored the cacherev
<bradb> lifeless: would it help me for me to restart the branch operation?
<mpt> bradb: No, you'll find that the applicaiton menu removes the need for some of the tabs in the actions portlet
<lifeless> bradb: where is it up to ?
<bradb> lifeless: i restarted it (completely blew away my revlib except =greedy and =sparse, but same problem)
<Kinnison> carlos: no problem
<lifeless> bradb: do you have a local mirror ?
<mpt> bradb: actually, that's not true for Malone, now I look
<lifeless> bradb: blowing away your revlib is generally a bad idea, it hurts performance.
<bradb> mpt: it removes exactly one Malone action portlet item. there are still half a dozen others, at least (and more on the way)
<bradb> lifeless: i do it so that i don't run out of space on my home partition
<lifeless> bradb: ah
<mpt> bradb: LaunchpadMenus wasn't intended as a "Death to the actions portlet!" effort, it was intended as consistent navigation
<cprov> mpt: yes, I see .. thanks for the help
<mpt> cprov: no problem
<mpt> bradb: I'd rather that actions were next to the thing they're acting on
<mpt> bradb: For example, "Subscribe"/"Add Subscribers" is at the bottom of the list of subscribers, where it belongs, so putting it in the actions portlet too is duplication
<bradb> fair enough. the good news is that, in my observations, users seem to quickly get used to the idea of the portlet in the top right-hand corner being the place they look when they want to do stuff.
<bradb> (of course, we're really cheating them when they find out that's *not* where you look if you want to fix or assign a task)
<mpt> bradb: Similarly, "+ Link to other bug tracker" is at the bottom of the list of bug trackers, so having it in the actions portlet as well is duplication.
<mpt> and "Activity Log" isn't an action, so it shouldn't be in the portlet at all.
<bradb> mpt: "the list of bug trackers" where?
<mpt> the list of bug trackers is underneath the actions portlet
<bradb> only when there's an external bugwatch already added, right?
<mpt> ah
<mpt> well, duplicate links is still wrong
<mpt> So, make the portlet exist all the time
<mpt> containing only the "Add watch" link if there are no watches yet
<bradb> 6 empty portlets existing all the time?
<mpt> 6?
<bradb> maybe even 7
<mpt> bug trackers, Web links (which should die), and CVE refs. That's 3.
<mpt> What are the other 3~4?
<bradb> infestations, activity log (where else would we put that link?), web link (because we still have it), mark as duplicate.
<bradb> (infestation is currently divided into upstream and package...possibly merge eventually)
* mpt wonders why he doesn't see infestations anywhere
<mpt> I saw them yesterday...
<mpt> I don't think duplicates belong in a portlet at all
<mpt> that would turn into a skyscraper at b.m.o scales
<bradb> i had removed them in a branch somewhere, but lost track of it (too many branches these days, without the ability to ask "which branches do i have that have patches missing from rocketfuel?" makes life difficult)
<mpt> I keep a list of my current branches in a text fiel
<mpt> file, even
<bradb> mpt: easy enough to condense it
<bradb> lifeless: branch was much quicker now, thanks
<mpt> bradb: Well, pull out the links that are *already* duplicated
<mpt> that would at least make the remaining items quicker to scan.
<bradb> sure
<bradb> mpt: btw, is changing the sidebar into a portlet on the bug listing page something you can do fairly quickly?
<bradb> (i had opened a bug on that and given it to you; not sure if you noticed)
<sabdfl> stuhey bradb
<sabdfl> erk
<sabdfl> hey bradb
<mpt> bradb: yes, I saw, I'm just keeping in mind the number of people pestering me to make the table take up the *entire* page width
<bradb> hey sabdfl :)
<sabdfl> stub's retired?
<bradb> mpt: indeed, indeed
<mpt> anyway, it's way past my bedtime
<sabdfl> mpt: i have a branch for you!
<mpt> ooh, a branch
<mpt> delicious
<sabdfl> your inner koala?
<mpt> perhaps
<sabdfl> this one will make you drop
* mpt wonders whether that's a good thing or a bad thing
<sabdfl> it's a guuuuurd thing
<sabdfl> mark.shuttleworth@canonical.com/launchpad--ui-cleanup--0
<mpt> ok, I'm switching now, I'll look at it first thing tomorrow
<mpt> thanks sabdfl
<sabdfl> lots of foaf stuff there for you and salgado
<sabdfl> mpt: thank you too!
<sabdfl> sleep tight
<sabdfl> bradb: do you know how to check what branch is headed to production tomorrow?
<sabdfl> my branch last merged rocketfuel at Fri Jul  8 09:06:58 BST 2005
<sabdfl> and i'm kinda hoping to get it reviewed and landed on production directly, if stub tagged off from RF after the above date
<bradb> sabdfl: not sure. wasn't our cutoff date thursday morning meeting?
<sabdfl> because it has lots of nice cleanup
<bradb> maybe SteveA could confirm
<sabdfl> stub hadn't tagged off thursday evening, i don't know if he did it during the day on friday
<sabdfl> mpt: do a baz update first thing in the morning, there may be extra pressies
* bradb is integrating malone menus right now
<sabdfl> carlos: i've put a person-translations.pt in there
<SteveA> bradb: i do not know exactly what is going into production in this rollout
<sabdfl> carlos: btw, people seem to really like the look of rosetta
<carlos> sabdfl, cool, thanks
<carlos> yeah, althougt we have some missing bits
<carlos> sabdfl, did you implemented suggestions for textareas?
<carlos> we got a bug about that and I want to look into it this week if the feature is not yet implemented
<carlos> because it's confusing for non editor translations
<sabdfl> carlos: no, i think we should only have those on a /pomsgmset/+translate page, with some fancy JS to make the page size manageable
<sabdfl> in brazil i want to spec out a detailed page just on a single msgset
<carlos> sabdfl, then, we should not allow non editors to submit translations into textareas because they will be lost in our db as the ui will not show them
<sabdfl> carlos: good point
<sabdfl> we could show (n additional suggestions, latest from Foo Bar)
<sabdfl> as a piece of text
<sabdfl> so they see their name and see the number go up
<sabdfl> with a [view]  link
<sabdfl> to ../pomsgset/+suggestions
<sabdfl> should be easy enough
<sabdfl> we also need to show WHO provided the current active translation
<sabdfl> there's lots of good stuff to be done
<carlos> yeah
<carlos> sabdfl, what do you prefer?, lock the textarea translations until the pomsgset URL appears or show only latest suggestion if it's a textarea entry?
<sabdfl> carlos: show "n additional suggestions, latest by Foo Bar", as link to a page which lists them all, at /path/to/pofile/potmsgsetseq/+suggestions
<carlos> I thought you wanted to spec that at Brazil
<sabdfl> carlos:  happy for you to do a qnd implementation before then, or just leave that bug for 1.0
<sabdfl> carlos: did the 1.0 pre-announcement go out?
<carlos> not yet, I pinged daf about the status of the annoucement this morning
<bradb> mpt: what do overview and translations link to when view the bug page?
<bradb> s/view/viewing/
* carlos -> out
* debonzi -> Lunch
<SteveA> carlos: i think the staging server should send all email to a single address
<SteveA> where it can be read from one of the pop3 mailboxes at the DC
<SteveA> an extra header in the email can give the address it was meant to be sent to
* cprov lunch
<mpt> bradb: Bug pages don't have any context, so Overview goes straight up to /, and Translations to /rosetta
<bradb> mpt: ok, that's what i expected, thanks
<rob^> hi. what keyserver does Lauchpad use to import gpg keys?
<SteveA> keyserver.ubuntu.com
<SteveA> it's on the main rotation of keyservers
<rob^> thanks
<rob^> hi again, one more question.
<rob^> I'm getting this when trying to add my key to the GPG Key Management: Key was claimed, sending email to :.At least one UID should be validated to get the key imported as yours.
<rob^> I've sent my key to keyserver.ubuntu.com
<rob^> how can I fix this?
<SteveA> have you already told launchpad about the email addresses on your gpg key?
<rob^> yes
<SteveA> cprov: around?
<SteveA> cprov may be able to help you
<rob^> ah ok
<SteveA> otherwise, please file a bug on launchpad in launchpad
<rob^> ok
<SteveA> cprov went to lunch a little while ago.  he'll be back in a while.
<rob^> I'm gonna hit the sack, might catch him later. Thanks for your help though
<sabdfl> hey SteveA!
<SteveA> hiya
<sabdfl> is it as hot in lithuania?
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> probably
<SteveA> still... winter in brazil soon
<sabdfl> SteveA: silicon works best when cooled ;-)
<SteveA> so does beer
<mgalvin> cprov, i'm also having the prob rob^ is having, any pointers would be great
<carlos> SteveA, that's a really good idea
<carlos> SteveA, did you tell that to stub?
<sabdfl> carlos: are the breezy imports working now?
<sabdfl> did we fix those import/transaction issues?
<carlos> not yet
<carlos> the imports work
<carlos> but the transaction is not done
<carlos> I fixed most of the .pot issues
<carlos> and schooltool, gourmet and others are now fixed
<sabdfl> fixing transactions in scripts should be easy
<carlos> sabdfl, I'm fixing other things at the same time
<sabdfl> just know when to ztm.commit() and ztm.begin()
<sabdfl> ok
<carlos> I wrote a spec about it
<carlos> https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/LaunchpadPoImportFeedback
<carlos> it's a bit difficult to read current output and our users are not getting enough feedback
<sabdfl> carlos: my main priority for production tomorrow is to be able to show people the new distrorelease-translation-status pages
<SteveA>  /scratch/dists/launchpad/lib/canonical/launchpad/components/poparser.py:315: POSyntaxWarning: PO file header entry has no content-type field
<SteveA>   warnings.warn(POSyntaxWarning(msg='PO file header entry has no content-type field'))
<SteveA> carlos: is this warning important or something we should fix code to stop?
<cprov> SteveA: here
<SteveA> hi cprov 
<SteveA> some people were having trouble getting their gpg keys into launchpad
<cprov> SteveA: yep, rob^ still arround? 
<SteveA> it was rob^ and mgalvin 
<mgalvin> i am here cprov
<cprov> SteveA: I'm confident it will be solved in next production rollout ..
<cprov> SteveA: the error was cause by the previous workflow weakness, all GPG uids were already validated in LP ..
<cprov> mgalvin: hope the comment above fits in your case too, or not ? be patient and thank you for your feedback 
<cprov> SteveA:  I agree with you about the need of being able to handle emails sent from Staging, otherwise all token-related features are compromised 
<SteveA> i want us to build a full end-to-end test of bug email
<SteveA> for running on staging
<SteveA> anyway, --> exercise.  back later.
<cprov> SteveA: ok, see u later
<mgalvin> cprov, it does, thnx, i'll try again when you guys rollout the next release
<carlos> SteveA, no, that warning is that we detected a value that is missing and it should be there
<cprov> mgalvin: thank you, keep playing with other LP features, there still having a lot of fun apart of GPG ;)
* cprov -> afk 30 min
<carlos> sabdfl, breezy's .pot files are importe already, the part that is missing is the .po imports but it should be done between today and tomorrow
<carlos> in about 10 minutes I will get an email that will tell me current status
<carlos> with the number of .po files pending to be imported
* cprov back
<kiko> hello hackers
<kiko> 630 unread
<kiko> isn't life fun
<carlos> SteveA, lib/canonical/launchpad/scripts/rosetta.py starts growing a lot like helpers.py did, could we move it into rosetta/$script.py ?
<kiko> heh
<dilys> New Malone bug 1375 filed on product FOAF by Brad Bollenbach: IRC nick details don't appear to persist
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1375
<SteveA> carlos: ping
<SteveA> kiko-afk: afk?  slacker! ;-)
<carlos> SteveA, pong
<SteveA> hi carlos
<carlos> hi
<SteveA> so, first of all, about that warning
<SteveA> let me understand this properly
<SteveA> so, is the test supposed to produce that warning?
<carlos> no, we are not testing that warning
<carlos> I suppose the sample data we use for the test produces it so it could be easily removed
<carlos> fixing sample data
<carlos> I fixed already a couple of related warnings, but I suppose I miss that one
<SteveA> what do you expect to do with such warnings in production?
<carlos> well, we can remove them if you want, it's part of our crapy po parser that I hope we substitute soon
<carlos> they were errors sometime ago, and I moved them to warnings because real data is not so "perfect"
<SteveA> so, is the message "here's something legitimate that the parser can't handle" ?
<carlos> and of course is not a big issue if we don't have that information
<SteveA> here's the story
<carlos> no, it's just a "this po file is not perfect"
<SteveA> i've spent some time today sorting out the warnings and other things that launchpad produces when you run the test suite
<SteveA> the principle i'm using is, everything that is warned about should be able to be fixed
<SteveA> and the test suite's output should tell you the information you need to fix it
<SteveA> Keybuk: ping
<carlos> under that point of view, those warning should be removed as it depends on the real world data we get
<SteveA> well, another use of warnings is what should really be log messages
<SteveA> that is, we log things in production
<SteveA> then scan the log files for things we should do somethig about
<SteveA> which might be looking for edge cases to improve parsers
<SteveA> or to fix up data manually, or inform people of buggy third party software
<SteveA> that kind of thing
<SteveA> so, maybe you should change the warning to a log message?
<carlos> hmm, I think I should be able now that we are using python2.4 so we don't need the logger object sent as an argument
<carlos> and thus, I don't need to change the parser api
<SteveA> okay, let's do that
<SteveA> then i don't need to worry about that warning
<kiko-afk> SteveA, yo!
<kiko> laundry
<carlos> ok
<SteveA> kiko: i'm about to put on "A gesture of kindness" by The Karl Hendricks Trio.  Tom Hoffman, project manager of schooltool was the drummer.  They sound to me like husker du.
<SteveA> ddaa: do you know much about the hct backend ?
<ddaa> Not really.
<ddaa> HCT is Keybuk's realm,
<kiko> SteveA, alan moulder was a wizard
<carlos> SteveA, did you see my comment about lib/canonical/launchpad/scripts/rosetta.py?
<SteveA> carlos: maybe
<SteveA> please repeat it
<carlos> carlos SteveA, lib/canonical/launchpad/scripts/rosetta.py starts growing a lot like helpers.py did, could we move it into rosetta/$script.py ?
<ddaa> SteveA: I sort of recall there was talking about a xml-rpc backend for use in clients, and a postgres backend for use at the DC.
<carlos> daf did it already for new scripts but putting them inside scripts/$script.py directly
<SteveA> well... it isn't quite like helpers.py, in that it is all focused on rosetta scripts
<SteveA> not just on anything
<carlos> SteveA, right, but unrelated scripts
<SteveA> i think keeping things flatter and putting them inside /scripts/ is better
<carlos> we are not sharing any code between scripts there
<SteveA> just make sure the module name is clear
<ddaa> SteveA: maybe if you asked a more pointed question, I could be more specific on my level of uselessness in answering it :)
<carlos> ok
<SteveA> i'd prefer /scripts/....py than /scripts/rosetta/...py
<carlos> will do it that way
<SteveA> great
<carlos> thank you
<kiko> ddaa, ping?
<SteveA> ddaa: in my work on cleaning up the test suite output, i discovered that the launchpad hct back-end is producing a bunch of fixable warnings
<SteveA> i want to fix them, but want to bounce it off someone who knows the code
<ddaa> kiko: did I make any impression of being away right now? :)
<kiko> ddaa, can you msg me your passport number and country of emission?
<kiko> no!
* debonzi -> 15min break
<ddaa> SteveA: AFAIK the only person that knows the code is Keybuk. He was a bit protective previously (my baby hct), so you probably want to use either soft gloves or or a big hammer when communicating about it.
<ddaa> kikotours: ok
<SteveA> i'm sure Keybuk will be fine with my changes.
<ddaa> big hammer way "here are some patches, kthxbye" is also my favourite :)
<SteveA> kiko: alan moulder?  bob mould?
<kiko> wow, you just cleared up a decades-long confusion
<kiko> BjornT?
<kiko> daf?
<SteveA> daf is @ debconf
* carlos -> dinner
<carlos> see you later
<BjornT> hi kiko 
<kiko> aha
<kiko> BjornT, can you msg me your passport number and country of emission?
<kiko> or read your email :-)
<SteveA> what does "country of emission" mean?
<carlos> SteveA, I suppose it's the country that gave you it
<carlos> SteveA, for instance, bradb has two of them
<SteveA> or the country you're leaving to come to brazil?
<carlos> SteveA, my english is not too good, but I don't think kiko means from where are we "emitted" :-P
<kiko> the country your passport was emitted.
<kiko> sorry for the implied context
<SteveA> i think it is "country of issue" or "issuing country" on my passport
<SteveA> kiko: do you need my details?
* carlos out
<kiko> right
<kiko> SteveA, nope.
<SteveA> salgado: ping
<salgado> hi SteveA 
<SteveA> hi salgado
<SteveA> do you have time to do a bit of foaf clean-up ?
<salgado> SteveA, sure. I'm into it right now
<SteveA> okay, great
<SteveA> so, i've been improving the way the tests run
<SteveA> and sorting out warnings
<SteveA> there are a bunch of foaf queries that are used for things like displaying batched results
<SteveA> which should have an order by clause in them
<SteveA> but which don'e
<SteveA> 
<bradb> anyone know how i give a page a title if the page is using default-editform.pt?
<SteveA> The expression: (list(bn.currentBatch())) in people-list.pt
<SteveA> The method PeopleListView.__call__
<SteveA> request url: http://localhost:9000/people/+peoplelist
<SteveA> The expression: (list(bn.currentBatch())) in people-index.pt
<SteveA> The method FOAFSearchView.__call__
<SteveA> request url: http://localhost:9000/people/+index
<SteveA> The method PersonView.assignedBugsToShow
<SteveA> request url: http://localhost:9000/people/sabdfl/+assignedbugs
<SteveA> The method PersonView.__call__
<SteveA> request url: http://localhost:9000/people/sabdfl/+assignedbugs
<SteveA> The expression: (list(bn.currentBatch())) in people-list.pt
<SteveA> The method TeamListView.__call__
<SteveA> request url: http://localhost:9000/people/+teamlist
<SteveA> bradb: there was a way to do that a while ago.  i just looked, and it's been removed,
<SteveA> salgado:  that's some output from my warning helper
<bradb> SteveA: do i have to create a boiler plate template to make this possible then?
<SteveA> salgado: check out browser/person.py, getTeamsList, getPeopleList and getUbuntitesList
<salgado> SteveA, I see.
<SteveA> salgado: especially getUbuntitesList, where it says list(results).  that looks wrong to me
<SteveA> should be shortlist, or more probably, no list at all
<salgado> no list at all, I'd say
<salgado> I'll talk to cprov to make sure that list() is not needed
<SteveA> also
<SteveA>  _findPeopleByName
<SteveA> i see no reason for this to be just method
<SteveA> be just one method
<SteveA> it can be split into three methods
<salgado> almost all methods of IPersonSet already accept an orderBy argument. I'll just have to fix the callsites
<cprov> salgado: SteveA: I suspect you're right, list() isn't necessary 
<SteveA> why can't there be a default ordering of 'id' ?
<SteveA> kas.selectByCategoryAndPerson(actionCategory, self.context)
<SteveA> also, that needs an order by
<cprov> salgado: I'm repairing it in the current [trivial]  change you requested, ok ?
<SteveA> assignedBugsToShow too
<salgado> cprov, I can fix it. there's some other fixes I'll have to do
<cprov> salgado: ok, won't touch 
<salgado> SteveA, shouldn't the Person._defaultOrder be used if I don't specify orderBy=None?
<salgado> if I specify orderBy=None
<SteveA> bradb: is this urgent?
<SteveA> salgado:  i don't know
<bradb> SteveA: no
<SteveA> bradb: okay, maybe file a bug on it for me?
<bradb> will do, thanks
<SteveA> salgado: i just sent my work off to be merged.  it will conflict with your fixes a little.  so you may want to merge from RF once my work gets merged.
* SteveA --> food
<salgado> SteveA, okay. thank you
<salgado> SteveA, still here?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  improved warning output for tests, and fixed a bunch of ambiguous use of select results warnings. some xxx comments left in person code. one untested codepath in hct backend. (patch-2073: steve.alexander@canonical.com)
<kiko> carlos?
* debonzi -> BBL
<carlos> kiko, ?
<SteveA> salgado: hi
<kiko> carlos, you know about the error we're getting when running the export queue?
<carlos> kiko, the one related with .mo files?
<kiko> right, when compiling a pofile.
<salgado> SteveA, by looking at the error logs, I found that a common use case we have is people clicking on the top-right login link after consuming a logintoken (i.e. validating an email, resetting the password, etc)
<carlos> kiko, yes, I hope tomorrow will have it fixed, it's a matter of data migration 
<jbailey> bradb: mpt suggested that since I'm not likely to use malone much in the next little bit, I might be a better test subject if I didn't follow the usability discussions.  Chances are by the time the rework is done, I might be a useful testcase again.
<kiko> carlos, ah, is it about the newlines issue?
<SteveA> kiko: where does that go?
<kiko> jbailey, sounds sane.
<carlos> kiko, yes
<kiko> SteveA, launchpad-error-reports.
<kiko> carlos, thanks.
<carlos> np
<salgado> so, I'm adding a checkbox to all logintoken pages to allow people to be automatically logged in after validating something via logintoken. (only for the cases where they provided a password, of course)
<SteveA> i meant salgado, and i meant, where does the link go
<jbailey> bradb: Given that, if you have questions, can you extract them for me?  I happened to notice the Jeff: at the top of the message while I was dragging it to the archive folder. =)
<kiko> salgado, a checkbox?
<bradb> jbailey: indeed, don't worry about following the usability discussions, but it might be useful to us if you answer the questions that would help clarify exactly what confused you.
<bradb> jbailey: sure, one sec
<salgado> SteveA, the link points to the right place (/token/randomstring/+login), and people can login. but after that they got redirected to the logintoken page which doesn't exist anymore
<salgado> that's how I found it's a common use case
<bradb> jbailey: can i paste them to you in a msg?
<jbailey> bradb: Yup! =)
<salgado> kiko, yes. a checkbox. is there anything wrong?
<SteveA> salgado: i see.  we could make +login go to the root login page in that case
<kiko> salgado, sounds kinda weird. why ask the user? why not do the right thing automatically?
<salgado> SteveA, that would be good, but I don't think it would be a problem after my changes
<salgado> kiko, I was going to do that, but what if you're in someone else's computer and are just following the link to validate something but you don't want to do anything else on that computer? you could endup logged in without even noticing
<SteveA> can you file a bug on me, saying that the +login link behaviour should change for those pages, and describe exactly what URLs those pages will have
<salgado> that's why I choosed to use a checkbox (checked by default)
<salgado> SteveA, sure. I'll do that
<SteveA> thanks
<salgado> SteveA, but anyway, what I wanted to ask you is something else.
<kiko> salgado, hmmm. why not have him log himself out?
<kiko> salgado, can you check with mpt? I'm sure he'll have an opinion
<salgado> he could not even notice that he was logged in
<salgado> sure. I'll talk to mpt.
<salgado> SteveA, so, if I can log a person in while resetting his password, I would be able to remove that removeSecurityProxy() call. (remember it?)
<SteveA> okay, that sounds reasonable.  you have credentials in the form of the token
<bradb> SteveA: is putting bugs in launchpad a good way to get you to look at them fairly soonish? (when's the last time you marked a bug fixed in LP?)
<SteveA> bradb: a couple of days ago
<bradb> ok
<SteveA> bradb: i use bugs
<SteveA> salgado: but, don't ask me how to do it tonight :-)
<salgado> SteveA, but that doesn't seem to work. even if I call the login method (which does login) and after that get a person using getUtility()
<salgado> I expect that would take care of giving me an object where I would be able to change the password
<sabdfl> carlos: re po imports, ok cool thanks
<SteveA> salgado: logging in is a bit complex, when you want to log in during the rendering of a page.
<carlos> sabdfl, I found a problem importing .po files related with some changes I did last week
<carlos> sabdfl, will try to have a patch ready tonight 
<carlos> sabdfl, it only affects .po imports .pot imports work
<SteveA> salgado: can you make a branch, and point out the place you want to do a login, tell me the things i need to do to use it, and i'll make sure it works.
<SteveA> salgado: send me an email about it
<sabdfl> carlos: ok cool
<salgado> SteveA, sure. I'll do it. thank you again. :)
<carlos> sabdfl, about the transaction thing... we do the commit and the abort correctly so the only issue I can think on is when we call SQLObject.sync() I need to debug it a bit just in case it does the commit...
<sabdfl> carlos:  i hope it doesn't!
<carlos> me too
<SteveA> salgado: i'd like you to look at those order-by issues soon.  they'll tidy up the test output a lot
<carlos> but it's the only thing I can think on
<salgado> SteveA, I'll look at them today. I'm just finishing these logintoken-related changes
<SteveA> okay.  when you merge from rf, and run the tests, you'll see some output that tells you exactly where you need to look.
<SteveA> also, update sqlobject and sqlos
<SteveA> for a cleaner test-run experience
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/sqlobject--test--0.6: [trivial]  add checks to obj.expire() to suppress attribute errors when it is used during transaction __del__ (patch-25: steve.alexander@canonical.com)
<bradb> hello? pqm? what happened to my two merge requests? *taps mic* is this thing on?
<bradb> a little bit earlier:
<bradb>                              PQM Queue: 2 commands
<bradb>     1. /home/pqm/arch/queue/patch.1121115010: bradb@bbnet.ca (Brad
<bradb>        Bollenbach), '[trivial]  de-underline release bug portlet links',
<bradb>        -----BEGIN PGP SIGNED MESSAGE-----
<bradb>     2. /home/pqm/arch/queue/patch.1121115977: bradb@bbnet.ca (Brad
<bradb>        Bollenbach), '[trivial]  small title fixes', -----BEGIN PGP SIGNED
<bradb>        MESSAGE-----
<bradb> and now:
<bradb> bradb@oxygen:~/launchpad $ ssh chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com lynx --dump http://localhost:8000/
<bradb>                              PQM Queue: 0 commands
* kiko grins at bradb 
<bradb> maybe it's got Intelligent Delay Technology for sending my failure messages or something? still nothing in my Inbox...
<jbailey> bradb: Need me for anything else?
<bradb> jbailey: nope, that clarifies things, thanks
<jbailey> Cool.  /me sails off to the sunset.
<lifeless> bradb: small title fixes failed - two failues
<lifeless> messaging you
#launchpad 2005-07-17
<dilys> New Malone bug 1378 filed on product Malone by Brad Bollenbach: MaloneApplication needs to be refactored to not use db classes
<dilys> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1378
<lifeless> ok, I'm disabling the status page for today, theres a bug affecting result mail outs.
<lifeless> I'll reinstate it as soon as I trck it down
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/sqlobject--test--0.6: [trivial]  use list comprehension instead of list constructor to stop use of __len__, and avoid a commonly repeated warning. (patch-26: steve.alexander@canonical.com)
* terrex se va a mimir, tamn
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  typo on browser logintoken and testing new email addition and not adding revoked uid with the modified 1024D/DFD20543 key. (patch-2074: celso.providelo@canonical.com)
<jamesh> so changing the pending-reviews/ page to use "baz get --link" instead of "baz get" shortened the runtime from ~ 1 hour to ~ 10 minutes
<jamesh> could probably afford to run it more often
<carlos> jamesh, I think the only problem with it is with zope
<jamesh> oh?
<carlos> but as you are not touching any file, should be ok for pending-reviews page
<carlos> jamesh, something related to file changes
<jamesh> carlos: yeah.  I just get, merge, diff, rm
<jamesh> carlos: things that use "touch" on tracked files cause problems for hard linked trees
<jamesh> I think that's the issue for zope
<carlos> there is a package to solve that
<carlos> but I don't remember its name
<jamesh> carlos: fl-cow -- apparently daf uses it
<carlos> yes, that one
<carlos> but it's not in hoary
<carlos> neither in breezy
<jamesh> it is an LD_PRELOAD hack
<carlos> right, but it makes bazaar really fast ;-)
<jamesh> there was a kernel patch a while back: http://lwn.net/Articles/77972/
<carlos> is there an easy way to test that a warning is not printed with a test?
<carlos> I mean, we were getting a warning while importing po files, I fixed it and I want to add a test to check that we don't get that warning anymore
<jamesh> carlos: warnings.filterwarnings() maybe?
<jamesh> with warnings.resetwarnings() first to clear the existing handlers
<carlos> jamesh, I don't want to remove the warning, I fixed the code that raised that warning
<carlos> now, I want to test that it does not appear again
<carlos> in the future
<jamesh> carlos: I mean add a filter that matches the warning you fixed
<jamesh> carlos: and e.g. make the filter raise an exception
<jamesh> that would make the warning fatal
<spiv> carlos: test_initZopelessTwice in lib/canonical/lp/ftests/test_zopeless.py does that sort of thing.
<spiv> There may be an easier way to achieve it that what that code does, though.
<jamesh> carlos: ah.  setting action='error' in a warning filter would do what you want
<spiv> jamesh: The problem with filterwarnings/resetwarnings is what if there are existing filters you don't want reset?
<jamesh> spiv: poke around in the undocumented internals of the warnings module instead of using resetwarnings() ?
<spiv> All you really want is a way to add a filter and then remove it, and the public api doesn't seem to allow that.
<spiv> jamesh: Right :)
<carlos> jamesh, spiv but the warning would appear in other places
<jamesh> del warnings.filters[0] 
<carlos> it comes from sqlobject
<carlos> UserWarning: Getting a slice of an unordered set is unpredictable.
<jamesh> carlos: so in your test case, you do warnings.filterwarnings(), invoke your code, del warnings.filters[0] 
<spiv> carlos: you can filter by module and lineno of where the warning was caused from.
<jamesh> it'd be nice if the unittest module had some helpers to check for warnings
<spiv> Yeah.
<carlos> hmm, sounds too complex and the code works exactly the same with or without the warning...
<lifeless> jamesh: did you implement all the changes I suggested ?
<stub> test.py or test_on_merge.py already has some stuff to change warning filters.
<carlos> spiv, do you think jamesh solution is a good one?, it sound easier :-P
<carlos> stub, the question is how to test that a warning is not there anymore
<spiv> carlos: sure, but with a comment saying this isn't part of the public api of the warnings module.
<stub> spiv: What happened to that Librarian branch with the extra config items and the upstream facility?
<spiv> stub: I told you where it was, and I thought you were going to use it and it was back in your hands :)
<jamesh> lifeless: the pending-reviews/ page is just doing a diff between rocketfuel and rocketfuel+branch, rather than diffing two versions of a branch
<carlos> spiv, in that case, I prefer to leave that code without a test as it's not a problem if we get the warning, I'm removing it just to reduce the verbosity of the cronscript...
<stub> carlos: Configure the warning handler to die instead of print the message. The test runs, there is no warning.
<stub> spiv: Argh!
<jamesh> lifeless: so only the "baz get --link" part was relevant (but made a huge performance improvement)
<spiv> stub: I seem to recall this happened on irc, which probably wasn't a good idea in hindsight :/
<carlos> hmmmm
<spiv> stub: andrew.bennetts@canonical.com/launchpad--librarian-upstream--0 is the branch.
<carlos> spiv, what about changing sqlobject so instead of a warning, you raise an exception as stub suggests?
<stub> Doesn't need to change SQLObject - just need to change what warning filters we have installed
<spiv> carlos: you can add a warning "filter" that raises an exception.
<carlos> spiv, 99.9% it will be a programming error...
<spiv> carlos: It will break launchpad :)
<carlos> spiv, pqm should reject any code that does it, right?
<spiv> iirc, it happens in quite a few places, but I could be wrong.
<carlos> spiv, then we should fix those ;-)
<stub> Install the new filter in test.py or test_on_merge.py (I forget which is already doing this). Its been on my todo to make *all* warnings fail tests, but fixing all the callsites could be difficult ;)
<carlos> stub, I think SteveA's work is a first step in that direction, isn't it?
* stub has no idea since he missed the start of the conversation
<carlos> stub, well, I'm talking about SteveA's mail about tests output
<stub> Steve's mail mentioned two warnings in Rosetta that shouldn't be there - they should be logging an error. The Warnings framework is very specific.
<carlos> stub, yeah, that's another thing I'm going to fix
<lifeless> jamesh: k
<carlos> stub, btw, did you see SteveA's suggestion to handle emails on staging?
<stub> carlos: Yes. Sucky method, which I've told him before ;) All emails will go to launchpad-error-reports instead where people can see them easily rather that stuffing around with mailboxes.
<stub> But we still need t make the same fixes to the mail libraries, which nobody has done yet.
<carlos> stub, that will help me a lot to debug poimport script
<carlos> it's completely broken and I'm taking production output to fix it
<carlos> that means we have it broken on production
<carlos> with real data
<carlos> well, that would be useful to debug any script ;-)
<stub> carlos: Feel free to add the required intelligence sendmail.py
<carlos> I don't have any idea about how it should be updated 0:-)
<stub> It needs an option so all outgoing email is redirected to a configurable email address instead of going to the requested email address. I think we can already do this for emails from Zope using the existing stub emailer, but the Zopeless email needs this too.
<carlos> stub, spiv is it a big issue if I execute a query that returns 17000 rows?, I'm not getting their SQLObject mapping at the same time, I'm using 'yield' to iterate over them
<carlos> it's not inside Launchpad but inside a Rosetta cronscript 
<spiv> carlos: probably fine.
<carlos> ok
<stub> Sure
<carlos> tests take so much time to run....
<ddaa> carlos: you know you can restrict tests to a specific module or class? (at least with unittest-based ones)
<ddaa> like "python test.py canonical.arch"
<carlos> ddaa, hmmm, I thought make check just executes launchpad's tests....
<ddaa> yes
<lifeless> carlos: make check sets up the db and runs the test suite
<ddaa> I see no contradiction
<carlos> ddaa, I mean canonical.launchpad 
<carlos> lifeless, yeah, the db setup is fine, the 'test suite' is the issue if it executes tests outside canonical.launchpad ;-)
<ddaa> huh... AFAIK it will run test_suite() that appears under ./lib/
<ddaa> * will run any test_suite()
<ddaa> except things that are in different trees, of course
<carlos> ok
<carlos> thanks
<ddaa> maybe I'm the one confused...
<carlos> stub, the tests are failing with 'Unable to start Librarian' errors, anyhint? I didn't touch anything related with Librarian....
<carlos> ddaa, next run I will use your suggestion and will confirm if you are confused or not ;-)
<stub> carlos: There might be a librarian process running already, which you should kill
<carlos> stub, no librarian process running
<SteveA> spiv: i'm going to the dentist shortly, but i'd like to catch up with you later
<SteveA> spiv: see sqlobject/dbconnection.py, line 639.  I think there may be transactional issues with the librarian tests, or the librarian libraries.
<spiv> SteveA: Ok, I'll take a look.
<carlos> spiv, is there any possibility that aSQLObject.sync() call produce a transaction commit?
<carlos> SteveA, I'm geting lots of pagetest failures with 404 errors with latest rocketfuel code and my local changes are unrelated to those pages
<stub> lifeless: Your pqm queue seems to be down
<lifeless> stub: yes, theres a bug, I've reverted the code
<spiv> carlos: no, syncing won't ever commit.
<carlos> spiv, perfect, thanks
<jamesh> spiv: do you think it would be useful to have a function somewhere to retrieve the database transaction time? (like UTC_NOW, but usable in comparisons within Python code)
<carlos> stub, seems like the problem with librarian is that it's executed once but it does not ends and the next test is not able to relaunch it
<stub> carlos: Sounds like a test forgot to teardown properly.
<stub> ie. called LibrianSetup().setUp() but not LibrarianSetup().tearDown()
<carlos> I will check it again, but I don't think I changed/added anything related to librarian setup or teardown in my branch
<spiv> jamesh: It could even be made into a method of UTC_NOW ;)
<spiv> jamesh: UTC_NOW.what_am_i_really() ;)
<jamesh> spiv: I just remember catching a problem in Mark's debbugs branch where he misused UTC_NOW
<jamesh> spiv: doing "if some_datetime_object > UTC_NOW: ..."
<jamesh> which always evaluated to True
<spiv> jamesh: I guess at least UTC_NOW should raise an exception in that case.
<jamesh> since "some_datetime_object > UTC_NOW" returns an SQLBuilder object
<jamesh> spiv: it is useful being able to compare with UTC_NOW though
<jamesh> spiv: eg. Table.select(Table.q.datefield > UTC_NOW)
<spiv> Sure, but only with objects that can be meaningfully compared to it.
<spiv> e.g. other SQLBuilder objects.
<jamesh> hmm
<jamesh> good point
<jamesh> there isn't much reason to compare UTC_NOW against a constant date
<jamesh> alternatively, it could magically do the right thing if you do so :)
<spiv> Yeah.  It *could* go an issue a "SELECT CURRENT_TIMESTAMP AT TIME ZONE 'UTC';" I guess...
<jamesh> although raising an exception or returning NotImplemented would probably be better
<jamesh> so people don't confuse UTC_NOW with an actual datetime object
* spiv nods
<mpt> Anyone got time to give me a little baz help?
<carlos> mpt, just ask
<mpt> I need to know which was the last patch to alter a particular file
<mpt> and baz annotate looks like what I want
<mpt> but when I type "baz annotate lib/canonical/launchpad/images/user.gif", it just sits there
<mpt> it doesn't exit, or do anything
<lifeless> mpt: its not very optimal at the moment
<lifeless> mpt: if its sitting there its working. wait.
<mpt> Well, last time I tried it had still done nothing after 30 minutes
<mpt> so I thought maybe it was expecting input from stdin or something
<lifeless> mpt: nope
<lifeless> mpt: it hits every revision ever. Takes a while - you might want to do a checkout on chinstrap and run it there
<lifeless> oh, and its not tested on binary files. :/
<mpt> heh
<lifeless> in fact, for you, just run baz changelog | less, grep for \.gif
<mpt> ok, I've found it
<mpt> It's in the middle of a bunch of other modified files
<mpt> ah, even better, I've found a patch I want to replay
<mpt> ok, that looks easy enough
<stub> lifeless: pqm is hung
<lifeless> stub: ack
<carlos> stub, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filer5OmVN.html
<carlos> stub, Any hint to debug the problem a bit more?
<carlos> spiv, ^^^
<carlos> I'm not sure, but the fact that several tests are executed more than once seems also as something broken, isn't it?
<stub> The multi-tests are deliberate - I run some of the harness tests multiple times to ensure that they teardown stuff correctly
<carlos> ok
<stub> tachandler.py is new - it isn't in any of mu trees
<carlos> it's not mine
<carlos> so it should come from rocketfuel
* stub kicks off  a merge
<SteveA> carlos: i was getting lots of errors the other day
<SteveA> but i found out what it was
<stub> Oh botch your own damn invariant
<carlos> SteveA, does it means the error is in my computer?
<SteveA> well
<SteveA> what happened with me is two things
<SteveA> 1. i had a librarian process running
<SteveA> 2. i had a /var/tmp/fatsam.test/ directory
<SteveA> the librarian parts of the test suite don't handle those cases well
<SteveA> and cause lots of failures
<carlos> me too, but I killed the librarian and removed the directory
<SteveA> and you still get the errors?
<carlos> and tests are still failing
<SteveA> okay, do two things:
<carlos> seems like librarian is not killed after a test
<SteveA> 1. get a diff from your tree to rocketfuel
<carlos> SteveA, I did it already, and I don't see any change that should affect librarian
<SteveA> 2. turn off chunkydiff in launchpad.conf, and run the tests, output to a file with python test.py canonical 2> errors.txt
* carlos tries that
* SteveA removes unused imports from mail/handlers.py
* SteveA removes unused imports from mail/commands.py
<SteveA> BjornT: there are still two database imports into commands.py
<jamesh> mpt: I have a small question about list box vs. combo box usage
<mpt> You mean listbox vs. <select>?
* BjornT takes a look...
<SteveA> BjornT: also, do you know what BugDelta and BugTaskDelta are in database ?
<jamesh> mpt: list box being <select size="n"> where n > 1, combo box being <select size="1">
<SteveA> BjornT: can you take them out of database and put them in components ?
<BjornT> SteveA: they don't really belong in the database code. they simply represent differences between Bugs and BugTasks
<BjornT> SteveA: sure
<jamesh> mpt: in my timezone prefs page branch, I used a list box to display the available time zones (about 400 items).  Bjorn commented that using a list box might indicate multiple select to the user
<mpt> jamesh: The latter is an option menu (a "combo box" is a combination of text field + option menu, hence the name)
<SteveA> Keybuk: around?
<jamesh> mpt: I used a list box rather than the default option menu because the option menu becomes quite difficult to use with that many items.  What do you think?
<jamesh> (it being hard to use is of course my own opinion)
<mpt> jamesh: I agree, a listbox is more managable when you have more than about 20 or 30 items
<mpt> It's unfortunate that browsers haven't visually distinguished between <select size>"1"> and <select multiple>
<BjornT> SteveA: i'll remove the database imports from commands.py as well, it should be trivial
<SteveA>     canonical.launchpad.subscribers.bugactivity
<SteveA>     canonical.launchpad.subscribers.bugprivacy
<carlos> stub, this is weird, it took more time to have librarian broken this time...
<mpt> jamesh: Since we now have <div class="listbox"> for the multi-selection case, I think it's fine to use a <select size>"1"> for the single-select case
<SteveA> there's those too
<SteveA> i think brad is handling     canonical.launchpad.systemhomes
<SteveA> carlos: how's your test runs going?
<mpt> jamesh: If you wanted to go to the trouble of making it crystal clear, you could use <div class="listbox"> with radiobuttons inside it instead of checkboxes.
<carlos> SteveA, stub https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file4qUVdn.html
<jamesh> mpt: I don't think that is necessary.  I think it is fairly clear from the context that it is a single select box
<SteveA> carlos: you're sure you have no librarian processes?
<SteveA> carlos: ps aux | grep python    or something
<carlos> SteveA, when I start executing the test I don't have any
<carlos> SteveA, after the test run, I have one
<carlos> I kill it, rerun the tests and it appears again
* carlos cannot remember last time he was able to get a success with all tests
<SteveA> spiv: ping
<SteveA> carlos: are all of your other trees up to date?
<carlos> SteveA, yes, I checked it twice
<carlos> I'm using the same command that the refuel script uses
<stub> carlos: I suggest updating tacserver.py to output the log file before raising the RuntimeError - might have some hints. Possibly something similar in the tearDown
<carlos> stub, where is it?
<stub> Where the exception is being raised
<carlos> I mean, the file
<stub>       File "/home/carlos/Work/dists/launchpad/lib/canonical/launchpad/daemons/tachandler.py", line 33, in setUp
<carlos> oh
<carlos> ok
<carlos> I was looking for tacserver.py O:-)
<SteveA> it's spelled "tachandler" but pronounced "tacserver" ;-)
<BjornT> SteveA: ok, i'll fix bugactivity and bugprivacy as well
<SteveA> thanks!
<SteveA> when you fix one, you can remove it from the set of warned_database_imports in importfascist.py
<stub> lifeless: Can you please check if production--1.25 has been tagged but not mirrored?
<lifeless> stub: good guess
<stub> erm... 'the usual' you mean :)
<sabdfl> hey guys
<mpt> Hi sabdfl, review sent
<sabdfl> thanks mpt
<mpt> BjornT: Can you point me to an example of a test that demonstrates the necessity of a change to security.cfg?
<mpt> sabdfl: Currently if you set a bounty subscription from CC/Watch to None, does that leave behind a record in the database that wouldn't have been there if you'd never subscribed to the bounty at all?
<sabdfl> mpt: i don't remember. i have a slight allergy to deletions, which stub tells me is paranioa. so i might have done it that way
<lifeless> status queue back up - status emails should now be sent properly.
<carlos> stub, I'm using pdb
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/dists--devel--0: [trivial]  New production config (patch-95: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<carlos> stub, and setUp is not called ever for librarian :-?
<carlos> it's only called with buildd
<stub> Most tests don't use the librarian, so won't set it up or tear it down.
<carlos> stub, but I get the error that it cannot execute librarian
<carlos> even without entering into pdb :-?
<BjornT> mpt: it does get deleted. the easiest way for you to add a test is to edit pagetests/bounty/04-bounty-subscriptions.txt. copy the last test, change Content-Length: 45 to Content-Lenght: 44, subscription=watch to subscription=none, and adjust the expected output
* carlos tries again removing some crap he added...
<mpt> BjornT: ok, thanks
<carlos> fuck
<carlos> stub, ddaa there is a hardcoded message talking about Librarian, but buildd is using also that code. the error comes from buildd 
<ddaa> -ECONTEXT
<ddaa> carlos: what is it your are talking about?
<carlos> ddaa, I'm not able to run test in my computer
<carlos> ddaa, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file4qUVdn.html
* ddaa kicks firefox in the balls
<carlos> ddaa, if you look at the RuntimeError exception, it says Librarian, but it's buildd 
<ddaa> somebody gotta teach the firefox devels that popping up a certificate dialog in _another_ workspace is WRONG, even if that's the workspace of the first firefox window :(
<ddaa> I think I'm going to file this bug, it's way too annoying.
<stub> So fix the message?
<carlos> stub, anyway, I still have the problem with the tests 
<stub> So did the logfile give you any useful information? If twisted doesn't start, the information will be in there.
<carlos> stub, I don't see any log file write there, just a read one, that's why I'm using pdb
<ddaa> carlos: why where you addressing this message to me? I cannot see anything in the error log that I'm better qualified to fix that you are...
<carlos> ddaa, I thought buildd is your code...
<stub> The output is redirected to self.logfile
<ddaa> IIRC it's mostly debonzi, with some real chunks of Kinnison, and spiv seasoning for the review.
<ddaa> take or give one...
<carlos> ddaa, oh, right, sorry, I confuse it with the import code
<carlos> stub, ok, lets try...
<ddaa> yeah, my lair is importd... that's is _not_ buildd or and _not_ the other importd rosetta used to run :)
<sabdfl> stub: which branch is going to production today?
<stub> launchpad--production--1.24
<stub> erm.... 1.25
<sabdfl> stub: when was it tagged off rf?
<sabdfl> i have a branch that tagged off friday morning
<sabdfl> it's almost entirely ui
<sabdfl> i was hoping to slip it into that production update
<sabdfl> Fri Jul  8 09:06:58 BST 2005
<sabdfl> was when it last merged rocketfuel
<stub> patch-2069
<sabdfl> how can i tell the match level i merged into a patch in my branch?
<stub> I look at the messages returned by pqm
<lifeless> sabdfl: what do you mean ?
<lifeless> sabdfl: do you mean 'when did patch-FOO land in my branch' ?
<sabdfl> lifeless: baz log shows me the last time my commit message said "merged rocketfuel"
<stub> sabdfl: patch-2069 was from Sunday, so yours is in there.
<sabdfl> i want to know what patch level of rocketfuel i merged
<lifeless> sabdfl: 'baz changelog' is probably the best tool here. baz 1.5 has 'baz log --merges' which will give you that extra detail.
<sabdfl> stub: ok, so if i merge from production-1.25, fix tests, get a review... 
<lifeless> sabdfl: if you are running 1..5, baz log --merges.
<carlos> stub, the log file does not exists when we get the exception
<stub> carlos: So twistd is not starting at all I guess. Need to debug that os.system call just above to work out why (I'd suggest switching it to use subprocess.Popen() and the communicate() method so you can capture the output easily.
<stub> Perhaps you don't have twisted installed?
<carlos> stub, the problem is that we have another twisted process running for buildd
<carlos> stub, but /var/tmp/buildd is empty
<carlos> so I think the problem is that those files are removed before the process is executed
<carlos> I mean, It's killed
<carlos> is that possible?
<carlos> stub, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filelyRHHV.html
<stub> I have no idea - I know little about twisted or buildd ;)
<carlos> Kinnison, ?
<stub> I'd see if that other process actually *is* running
<Kinnison> carlos: Hmm?
<carlos> Kinnison, I'm having problems with buildd
<carlos> and tests
<Kinnison> carlos: cprov wrote the test harness
<lifeless> carlos: having multiple twistd processes is probably ok, as the buildd and librarian are separate.
* Kinnison is pleading ignorance :-(
<Kinnison> carlos: what's up exactly
<carlos> lifeless, it's not a problem with librarian at all, the message talks about librarian, but it's 100% buildd
<carlos> Kinnison, a process is left behind
<carlos> so next test fails because buildd cannot be executed
<Kinnison> carlos: so the buildd stuff isn't being torn down?
<carlos> Kinnison, it is
<carlos> but seems like the files at /var/tmp/buildd are removed before the process is killed
<Kinnison> That's a bit odd
<stub> Launchpad and the database are currently down for production upgrades btw.
<sabdfl> stub: so i've missed today's production drop? ok
<lifeless> carlos: could it be buildd using librarian ?
<carlos> lifeless, don't think so, with pdb I only saw buildd executions
<stub> sabdfl: It can be cherry picked when you are done. Code only updates are pretty quick.
<stub> Assuming it is a bugfix... features should be run on staging and by other developers for a while before getting to production
<sabdfl> stub: baz merge and 00star0merge are failing against production--1.25
<sabdfl> i'll just skip this cycle - fix, lots of ui cleanup in there
<carlos> anyway, I got the test failure with librarian now
<sabdfl> stub: will you setup the update-stats.py cronscript too?
<stub> sabdfl: Yup. Thanks for the reminder.
<stub> I should do Malone email too
<sabdfl> maybe run it after the update
<carlos> could someone paste the file '/var/tmp/fatsam.test/librarian.log' content so I can see how it looks like?
* carlos found the fucked problem
<Kinnison> carlos: oooh
<carlos> breezy is using twisted 2.0 now
<carlos> and we have a really weak check to know that the server is running
<Kinnison> Aaah
<carlos> "if 'set uid/gid' in open(self.logfile, 'r').read():"
<Kinnison> eww
<carlos> that's always False with twisted 2.0
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  revert person icon, again (patch-2075: mpt@canonical.com)
<Kinnison> Go us!
<carlos> SteveA, any suggestion to fix it in a way that it's compatible with twisted 2.0 and 1.3?
<lifeless> spiv: ^^^
<lifeless> carlos: spiv is da twwsted god
<carlos> right, I'm a bit confused atm this debug session burned my brain...
<sabdfl> stub: update-stats.py running now?
<stub> sabdfl: Yes
<sabdfl> cool thanks, can't wait to see the results
* mpt stares at production uncomprehendingly for a couple of minutes, then Shift+Reloads
<mpt> that's better
<carlos> mpt, I hate that firefox caches the .css...
<mpt> carlos: Why shouldn't it?
<mpt> I think every browser does
<carlos> mpt, if you change the file in the server, it should refresh it
<carlos> mpt, launchpad looks really ugly unless I force a reload
<carlos> with the ui changes
<mpt> that would mean HEADing the style sheet on every page load
<carlos> mpt, or setting a timeout for it
<mpt> and delaying the page layout until that response arrived
<mpt> Setting a timeout for it is the server's job
<mpt> But the server didn't know, yesterday, that the style sheet was going to have major changes in it today :-)
<carlos> mpt, then launchpad has a bug, it needs to know the future
<carlos> :-)
<sabdfl> spiv: i've put a branch in your queue, should be quick and easy it's 90% templates which mpt has already reviewed
<sabdfl> the code changes are primarily just shuffling code into the right places, especially DummyFooBar's
<mpt> carlos: If we were really worried about it, we could temporarily rename launchpad.css to something else, and change the main template to match, so that it appeared to be a new file
<mpt> and then change it back to the old name after a week or two
<carlos> mpt, so every week the .css changes its name? ;-)
<mpt> only for major changes
<sabdfl> mpt: what's the current timeout?
<mpt> sabdfl: I can't tell, I don't have LiveHTTPHeaders installed, and none of the online cacheability checkers seem to do HTTPS
<mpt> ah, lynx to the rescue
<mpt> Cache-Control: public,max-age=86400
<mpt> So, you shouldn't be stuck with the old style sheet for more than 24 hours
<sabdfl> you beat me to it :-)
<lifeless> oh schweet
<lifeless> new lp ROCKS
<lifeless> great work
<lifeless> sabdfl: I'm having trouble tracking elmo down.
<lifeless> sabdfl: are you near him ?
<sabdfl> carlos: https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/hoary/+translations
<sabdfl> i think that's worth a mail to the ubuntu translators list
<sabdfl> lifeless: i haven't seen him today
<carlos> wow
<carlos> sabdfl, nice
<lifeless> sabdfl: well, if you do ... please ;0
<sabdfl> carlos: will you point our translators at that page please?
<sabdfl> this one is pretty cool too, if you are Jordi :-)
<sabdfl> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/hoary/+lang/ca
<carlos> sabdfl, sure, let me try to contact daf first so we can use the same Rosetta announcement 
<sabdfl> jordi: ^
<sabdfl> carlos: i need to edit that announcement
<sabdfl> i think it's worth infomrally pointing people at that page now that it's in production
<carlos> sabdfl, I know, but I don't know where is it
<carlos> ok
<SteveA> carlos: what's the twisted issue?
<lifeless> SteveA: a twisted 2.0 incompatability, hes running breezy
<carlos> SteveA, https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1385
<spiv> lifeless, carlos, SteveA: this issue was already fixed by daf :(
<lifeless> spiv: heh
<lifeless> spiv: I thought you would know
<carlos> spiv, then it's not merged into rocketfuel
<spiv> carlos: It was :(
<stub> sabdfl: stats have finished their first update
<spiv> carlos: patch 1922, I think.
* carlos checks
<sabdfl> stub: looks wonderful, thanks!
<SteveA> stub: i got a pqm rejection, couldn't set up the database as another user was accessing it
<SteveA> * Creating database "launchpad_ftest_template" with sample data.
<SteveA> createdb: database creation failed: ERROR:  source database "template1" is being accessed by other users
<SteveA> createlang: could not connect to database launchpad_ftest_template: FATAL:  database "launchpad_ftest_template" does not exist
<stub> send it again
<SteveA> i have done
<SteveA> why does it fail?
<carlos> spiv, seems like cprov changes to add buildd tests reverted daf's changes
* carlos tries to recover the patch and reapply it
<stub> SteveA: Some connection hadn't dropped. Can't drop or duplicate databases if there are open connections.
<SteveA> do you know why open connections hadn't been dropped?
<stub> SteveA: That case could be fixed by trying again
<Kinnison> OOI is malone meant to list 'Fixed bugs' rather than simply hiding them?
<lifeless> sabdfl: cvd needs you to call SA
<stub> SteveA: Nope. Just happens - when you close a connection at the client, the backend might take a while to actually kill the process. Or some process left by the previous test was still hanging around.
<stub> In this case process 9231, but it died before I could see
<SteveA> jamesh: how often does the pending-reviews script run now?
<carlos> spiv, ok, I see daf's patch, but I still see it too hacky
<jamesh> still every 6 hours.  It managed to complete a run in 20 minutes using "baz get --link", but the next one ran in 40 minutes
<lifeless> jamesh: does it have a revlib ?
<carlos> spiv, isn't there a better solution than check log's output?
<jamesh> lifeless: yeah
<lifeless> jamesh: mmm
<jamesh> lifeless: could depend on whether pqm is active during the run
<jamesh> disk contention
<lifeless> right
<jamesh> but it is probably feasible to do more frequent checks
<spiv> carlos: There's a more complex solution I used to have for the librarian, but really the added complexity isn't worth it.
<carlos> ok...
<spiv> carlos: (a TCPService subclass in the .tac that writes a foo.ready file that the launching process can wait for)
* Kinnison finishes his weekly play with Production having filed a few bugs
<SteveA> BjornT: I'm getting mails from malone saying a new bug has been filed
<SteveA> but it doesn't tell me who filed the bug
<SteveA> i'd also like to see the summary of the bug included above each comment in mails notifying me of comments
<BjornT> SteveA: hmm. it's brad who changed the notification mails. better to talk to him about it.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=jamesh]  Utility to run meld on a launchpad branch against the most recent merge of rocketfuel (patch-2076: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<SteveA> maybe the spammers have joined launchpad without realizing it...
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA> I get online and I get this email from this girl
<SteveA> Gina. She invites me to join her favourite dating
<SteveA> site and see all her friends.
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA> no dude, it was a launchpad error message
* Kinnison sniggers
<Kinnison> SteveA: dude, gina *loves* you
<Kinnison> SteveA: bend over and prepare to be filled with binary packages
<SteveA> sabdfl: spiv's getting dinner.  I looked through the code on that branch.
<SteveA> sabdfl: there are some minor PEP-8 issues.  The only code issue I have is this
<SteveA> in browser/person.py, you have added the method no_bounties
<SteveA> the method name should represent its boolean status, so something like "has_no_bounties".
<SteveA> i think it would be clearer with a positive method name, such as "has_bounties".
<SteveA> even though it is used in the opposite sense in page templates
<SteveA>  "not: view/has_bounties" reads well enough to me.
<carlos> sabdfl, I have the email ready to be sent, do you want to read it first? (regarding the statistics)
<sabdfl> carlos: no, go ahead
<carlos> ok
<carlos> I got also the draft from daf
<carlos> will review it and send it to you after lunch
<carlos> just in case you want to take a look now, https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/RosettaOneDotZeroAnnouncement
<SteveA> sabdfl: i'm happy for you to merge that branch.  i'll polish up the minor pep-8-isms later, as that'll be easier than commenting on it, and will free up spiv to work on some librarian issues i want him to work on.
<sabdfl> SteveA: thanks!
<sabdfl> test fixes in progress (lots of little page changes)
<sabdfl> i'll change the view/has_bounties thing
<SteveA> cool
<SteveA> the dummy language stuff reads well
<sabdfl> tests are taking a long time to run these days
<SteveA> what do you do to run the tests?
<SteveA> i tend to run them selectively, except immediately before landing
<stub> BjornT: I remember what is needed doing for the inbound email configuration now. We have no way of configuriring the mailbox without hacking script.zcml directly now, because scripts do not load any .zcml overrides. I'll sort .zcml overrides for zopeless since it is quick.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  fixed up some unneeded imports (patch-2077: steve.alexander@canonical.com)
<lifeless> I am a duplicate code removal GOD
<SteveA> you replaced hackerlib ?  ;-p
<lifeless> if only it was duplicate code ;0
<lifeless> no, I finally drilled in enough to remove arch_changeset_rewrite_indexes, which was a stupendously stupid function to ever exist
<lifeless> theres now only a couple of places the changeset format leaks through in on the creation side, which I'm well placed to attack with extreme prejuidice.
<lifeless> SteveA: we're up to changeset 11K in zope3
<lifeless> thats the svn number
<SteveA> is there a simple way to get vim to understand that a filename that ends in :NNN like foo.py:123 means "open foo.py and go to line 123" ?  It knows about vim foo.py +123 
<SteveA> lifeless: are you able to answer a question about the hct path API for launchpad?
<Kinnison> SteveA: write a simple shell script in ~/bin/vim
<jordi> sabdfl: hehe
<SteveA> oh yeah, i could write a simple python script in ~/bin/vim
<Kinnison> python seems a tad overkill
<SteveA> okay, lua
<SteveA> i object to shell
<Kinnison> why do you object to shell?
<Kinnison> and I'd recommend python over lua
<Kinnison> you'd have to do fun shell escaping with lua
<Kinnison> lua lacks an exec() wrapper
<Kinnison> it only has system()
<SteveA> do i need a reason to object to shell?
<SteveA>  https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/people/stevea/+assignedbugs  takes a while
<Kinnison> SteveA: yes, for shell is handy and neat
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Reapplied daf's patch to use twisted 2.0 with launchpad (Closes: #1385) (patch-2078: carlos.perello@canonical.com)
<SteveA> BjornT: i'm having a weird problem with finding bugs assigned to me
<BjornT> SteveA: what kind of problems?
<SteveA> well, i've just spent 15 minutes searching in various ways for but 1240
<SteveA> i didn't know its number until i found it
<SteveA> so, it doesn't appear here: https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/people/stevea/+assignedbugs
<SteveA> but, it does appear here: https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/assigned
* spiv is back from dinner
<SteveA> i want a place where i can see all the bugs assigned to me, no matter how many, no matter what the priority
<SteveA> spiv: i handled mark's ui review
<spiv> SteveA: I just saw.  Thanks!
<SteveA> did you get a chance to look at the librarian tests?
<spiv> Looking now.
<SteveA> i'd like to make transactions obsolete on commit
<SteveA> and these tests are the only things that seem to stop that
<spiv> I suspect my librarian-cleanups branch is relevant here, but that's just a guess at this stage.
<SteveA> what do you need to do to land it?
<Kinnison> jamesh: when is the next update of your pending reviews page due?
<spiv> SteveA: A review.
<spiv> SteveA: It was added to the general review queue before I went on holidays, but for some reason hasn't been reviewed.
<SteveA> +    # XXX: There really should be a formal interface that both this and
<SteveA> +    # ZopelessTransactionManager implement.
<SteveA> own it
<SteveA> +    # XXX: update the whole file to use 2.4's decorator syntax.
<SteveA> looks more like a bug to be filed
<SteveA> own the other XXXs you added
<SteveA> note that i made some changes to sqlos and sqlobject recently
<SteveA> including changing the ConnectionDescriptor
<SteveA> spiv: looks good to me, with the comments above taken into account.
<spiv> Ok, I'll act on those.  Thanks!
<BjornT> SteveA: ok, +assignedbugs seems to show bugs on packages/products that you maintain, not bugs where you are the assignee. i'll talk to salgado and brad about it, we should coordinate a bit better in that area.
<SteveA> my own use cases are like this:
<SteveA>  - 1. stuff that i need to code: what bugs that aren't rejected or fixed, do i need to work on.  i want to see them all.
<jblack> ddaa: ping
<SteveA>  - 2. stuff i'm responsible for makeing happen indirectly.  these will be open launchpad bugs that no one else has claimed.
<ddaa> jblack: heya
<SteveA> on https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/people/stevea/+assignedbugs, there's some very confusing text
<jblack> How are you? 
<SteveA> The bugs with greater priority assigned directly to Steve Alexander or to one of the packages/products (s)he maintains.
<SteveA> What does "The bugs with greater priority..." mean?
<ddaa> jblack: filing a bug on firefox... that's incredibly painful when you follow the steps, but I'm seeing the end of it.
<jblack> heh. 
<jblack> btw, do you have that url for roomba-readyy-to-enable page? 
<jblack> Lifeless asked me to scan that this mornign. Its built up apparently.
<ddaa> launchpad.ubuntu.com/bazaar
<ddaa> you've got a link somewhere there to the search form
<BjornT> SteveA: i don't know. salgado is responsible for that page
<ddaa> (I could give you the exact url, I prefer to let you find by yourself)
<SteveA> cprov, debonzi: where's salgado today?
<jblack> Manage upstream imports? 
<ddaa> yup
<cprov> SteveA: coming soon, I hope 
<jblack> That can't be right. There's only one there. Robert asked me about 1-2 hours ago to do 30
<ddaa> the tricky bit on the form is the "ready" checkbox, AIUI it roughly means "restrict only to series whose product was approved".
<ddaa> That's "Testing"
* carlos -> lunch
<ddaa> you are interested in "Auto Tested"
<debonzi> SteveA, don't know.. working from home today
<jblack> 06:08 <lifeless> there are 30 autotested-ok but not enabled imports - can you move them
<jblack>                  all to enabled today ?
<jblack> I only see one link there. :) 
<ddaa> did you read what I just wrote?
<jblack> Oh, ok. there we go. I had to change filter criteria to auto-tested.
<jblack> and turn off ready as you suggest. 
<jblack> Thanks, ddaa
<spiv> SteveA: My librarian-cleanups branch does make those tests pass.
<SteveA> cool
<SteveA> what was the critical change?
<spiv> SteveA: Explicity beginning and committing transactions, probably.
<SteveA> daf: ping
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Add upstream librarian support for the staging environment (patch-2079: stuart.bishop@canonical.com, andrew.bennetts@canonical.com)
<SteveA> hi salgado 
<salgado> hi SteveA 
<SteveA> on https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/people/stevea/+assignedbugs
<SteveA> what does  "The bugs with greater priority..." mean?
<SteveA> i had a problem finding a bug that is assigned to me
<SteveA> i eventually found it on https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/assigned.  it was not on https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/people/stevea/+assignedbugs
<SteveA> very confusing
<SteveA> as i was explaining to bjorn earlier, i have two use-cases for seeing bugs assigned to me
<SteveA> 1. bugs that i'm directly responsible for fixing
<SteveA> 2. bugs that i need to sort someone out to fix -- that is, launchpad bugs with no one assigned to them
<salgado> yes, this is true. that page on foaf is supposed to be only the 10 most recent/prioritized bugtasks assigned to you
<SteveA> i need to see all such bugs that are not rejected or fixed, no matter what the priority
<SteveA> the 10 most recent is useless to me
<SteveA> and the page doesn't make that clear
<SteveA> the 10 most recent is okay, if i can get to a page that shows them all
<SteveA> but, i simply can't use malone to do my job if i can't find out what bugs are assigned to me, or what bugs i need to get handled by someone.
<salgado> well, when I created that page we didn't have this page where you could see all bugs assigned to you (we had but it was unusable)
<SteveA> as i'm using malone more and more for launchpad development, that's what i'm finding i need
<SteveA> brad asked me the other day whether it would work to assign a bug to me to get me to work on it
<SteveA> i said "okay", but i was assuming i'd be able to find the bug later :-)
<SteveA> as an instant improvement, the +assignedbugs page needs to clearly say it shows at most 10 bugs in each category, and be clearer about what the categories are.
<SteveA> doesn't actually help my problem, but would have stopped me thinking i'd lost a bug from the system, or it had been fixed.
<salgado> I see your point. I'll fix this and get that page linking to malone/assigned
<SteveA> what's the longer term plan?
<salgado> people suggested that it should be possible to search and see all bugtasks assigned to you on that page
<salgado> I don't think this is reasonable because of the portlets. we don't have enough space to display a bugtask listing with all these options
<SteveA> okay.  i have those two categories of assigned bugs i want to see.
<SteveA> i'd be happy to see the two categories on the same page, or on different pages.
<SteveA> i typically want to see either one or the other, not both at once.
<cprov> stub: ping ?
<salgado> the categories being: 1) bugs assigned to you.   2) bugs assigned to packages/products you're the owner/maintainer.  
<salgado> is that right?
<stub> carlos: pong
<cprov> stub:  me ...
<carlos> cprov, blame nick autocompletation ;-)
<SteveA> 1. open bugs assigned directly to me.  2. open bugs not assigned directly to a person, on packages / products i'm the owner/maintainer of.
<cprov> stub: have you seen my mail to cherrypick the patch-2054 ?
<stub> Blame Carlos bugging me too often ;)
<SteveA> in case 2, the bugs are my responsibility to get assigned to someone.
<carlos> stub, O:-)
<stub> cprov: That would be in. production was tagged from 2069
<cprov> carlos:  the situation is against you now 
<cprov> stub: great, second question: Staging and emails, do you have any plan or agree with the intra DC POP account ?
<stub> cprov: I think it is a silly idea - pain in the arse to interrogate a remote pop server and multiple people will have trouble monitoring it. I'd rather just have all the emails bounced to launchpad-error-reports@ instead, where people can see them by subscribing to the relevant topic or in the Mailman archives.
<stub> cprov: Not that it matters - launchpad still needs the same fix no matter what approach we use.
<carlos> wow, make check shows me real bugs! finally!
<SteveA> carlos: eh?
<carlos> SteveA, just that I'm able to see tests breakage due my changes instead of random failures like this morning
<SteveA> cool
<cprov> stub: cool, and indenpendent of the solution adopted when is the ETA ? 
<salgado> mpt, around?
<stub> cprov: There is no ETA as far as I'm aware. I haven't had a chance to look at it and I don't know of anyone else giving it a go.
<stub> 14:19:03) stub: It needs an option so all outgoing email is redirected to a configurable email address instead of going to the requested email address. I think we can already do this for emails from Zope using the existing stub emailer, but the Zopeless email needs this too.
<cprov> stub: uhm ... bad, but not that much ...
<carlos> sabdfl, I think we should hide the languages that we have disabled by default from the list at https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/hoary/+translations
<SteveA> it would help to make rosetta look more used
<SteveA> and the more used something appears to be, the more people feel like using it
<carlos> SteveA, I'm talking about remove fr_FR, es_ES, es_MX, etc...
<SteveA> yes
<carlos> those are useless because never will be at 100%
<SteveA> yes
<carlos> oh, I thought you mean you prefer to leave all languages so we have "more"
<SteveA> no
<SteveA> i am arguing for removing them, so that the overall appearence of % translated appears higher
<carlos> I appreciate your direct answers. Thanks ;-)
<carlos> yeah
<carlos> I need to prepare a script to remove POFiles that are empty so we remove other uncommon languages that were added by mistake when we were creating POFiles just when someone selected that language
<carlos> ddaa, https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/products/imp/+addseries
<carlos> ddaa, I thought you said that you don't want branches/series called 'head' 
<ddaa> nah
<salgado> SteveA, do you know if we have a commit hook on sqlobject to run its tests?
<ddaa> carlos: the help text is wrong, I should fix it whenever I can come around to it.
<SteveA> i think to run its tests, but not to run any other tests
<SteveA> not sure though
<carlos> ddaa, you prefer 'main', right?
* carlos is creating one branch atm
<ddaa> yes, "main" in the emerging standard for all mainlines
<ddaa> (cvs, svn, tarballs only, other rcs in the future) when a specific series is not needed.
<ddaa> besides, HEAD is absolutely _not_ a branch in CVS.
<ddaa> it's a magic tag
<salgado> SteveA, looks like we don't have it. one test is failing here on a rocketfuel tree
<salgado> lifeless, can you confirm to me that we don't have a commit hook to run sqlobject's tests?
<lifeless> salgado: what do you mean ?
<salgado> lifeless, if sqlobject's tests are run when I merge something into rocketfuel
<lifeless> they should be
<lifeless> if not its a bug
<Keybuk> cool, sourcerer falls over on one of the linda "bad example" test cases
<salgado> ok. I'll find out in a few minutes
<carlos> cprov, debonzi: https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/products/imp/+series/main/+source <- That page is useless for HEAD/MAIN series
<carlos> cprov, debonzi you say "Don't select a sourcepackage for MAIN/HEAD unless you are sure the package comes from that branch" but you cannot leave that field blank
<debonzi> carlos, sorry but I don't know anything about this page
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> sorry
<carlos> duded
<carlos> dudes
<carlos> I'm a bit tired today...
<carlos> morgs, ?
<cprov> carlos:  I see, blame morgs or lifeless, they are more related with those pages 
<carlos> cprov, right, I got confused with the sourcepackage, sorry
<morgs> carlos: hi
<cprov> carlos: no worries ;)
<debonzi> carlos, hey.. no problem.. 
<carlos> morgs, do you see my complain about the +series/main/+source URL?
<morgs> carlos: yes, but it IS sourcepackage stuff...
<carlos> morgs, but it's a 'Register' form
<morgs> carlos: I'll have to dig a bit to see what the purpose of it is, and if there is a reason for the current way it works.
<carlos> morgs, My point is that I don't care about the sourcepackage link
<morgs> carlos: Yes... I'm not sure who added the source package bit in there, so I'll check it out.
<carlos> ok
<carlos> thanks
* carlos opens a bug so we don't forget it
<morgs> thanks
<SteveA> hi brad
<bradb> morning
<bradb> hey SteveA 
<SteveA> so, i've been ranting on the channel about malone, person pages, and finding bugs that are assigned to me
<SteveA> i'd lost a bug
<SteveA> but also
* debonzi makes a break while make check ir running
<SteveA> i'm suprised that emails i've received lately from malone don't tell me who made the change that's being reported
<SteveA> it's made the mails much less useful to me
<bradb> SteveA: that's my fault. i'll fix that this morning (it didn't make the cutoff for trying to keep my FBN patch down to a reasonable size)
<SteveA> also, when a comment is left on a bug, i'd find it really helpful to get the bug's summary included in the email
<SteveA> phew -- so it isn't a design decision :-)
<SteveA> can you talk with salgado about the issues i had with looking for bugs that are assigned to me?
<bradb> SteveA: do you find the bug summaries useful?
<SteveA> bradb: yes, and i edit them when they're not. 
<SteveA> basically, i want to be able to find two lists of bugs assigned to me.
<SteveA> 1. the list of bugs directly assigned to me.  that is, the ones i have to write code and such in order to fix.  i want to see ALL such bugs that are open.
<SteveA> 2. the list of bugs that are on products i maintain, that aren't assigned to an individual.  it is my responsibility as launchpad owner / maintainer to ensure that someone gets assigned to these bugs.
<bradb> right, makes sense
<SteveA> my issue today is that
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  New database baseline (patch-2080: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<SteveA> 1. i crashed my X by pressing ctrl+alt+backspace accientally.  WHY is this enabled by default?
<SteveA> 2. i lost my browser state, in which i had a bug report i was about to work on.
<SteveA> 3. i restarted X and tried to find the bug.  i couldn't find it anywhere.
<SteveA>   i knew daf had reported it, but i'm not allowed to see what bugs daf has reported.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/sqlobject--test--0.6: [trivial]  Break a test to see if the tests are run when merging into rocketfuel. If this gets in, salgado will have to fix the test and make sure we have a commit hook to run the tests on rocketfuel. (patch-27: guilherme.salgado@canonical.com)
<SteveA>   i knew it had "facet" in its name, but i could find no text search box
<salgado> about your browser state you can use the session saver extension
<salgado> great. we don't run the tests for sqlobject. all tests I wrote where in vain
<lifeless> SteveA: 
<lifeless> bah
<lifeless> salgado: you sure about that?
<SteveA>   i knew it was assigned to me, but it didn't appear in the list of bugs assigned to me
<salgado> yes, I am
<SteveA> then salgado told me that these lists of bugs only show a maximum of 10 bugs. there's no link to get to a full list of such bugs.
<bradb> SteveA: you could find no text search box...interesting...
<SteveA> i eventually found it on the "assigned bugs" list under /malone/
<SteveA> is there one?
<lifeless> salgado: sqlobject commits, or rocketfuel commits that should trigger sqlobject tests ?
<SteveA> jakob n. says there should be a search box on every page.  but then again, he's on the board of google.
<salgado> I guess rocketfuel commits, as we have for launchpad
<salgado> lifeless, ^^
<lifeless> salgado: uhm, I meant launchpad vs sqlobject commits to rocketfuel in both cases.
<bradb> SteveA: (since this isn't a "user testing" session per se, i'll just cheat and tell you) yes, on the contextual bug listing page itself. but i agree with you that it's not very obvious how to get there.
<lifeless> salgado: which are you sure doesn't test.
<bradb> SteveA: e.g. https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/products/launchpad/+bugs
<SteveA> lifeless: when pqm is committing code into sqlobject, i'd like sqlobject tests and then launchpad tests to be run.  possible?
<lifeless> SteveA: yes, we commented it out for some reason
<lifeless> enabled now
<lifeless> someone should test that asap incase its borked
<salgado> lifeless, so, if I commit to sqlobject now it should run all sqlobject /and/ launchpad tests?
<SteveA> bradb: thanks.  oddly enough, i think i went to that page.
<SteveA> bradb: i think i just missed seeing the search box.  i think i know why.
<bradb> SteveA: why's that?
<SteveA> bradb: it says "Bug ID or Keywords" where i scan pages along the left hand edge.  It doesn't say "Search with Bug ID or keywords"
<SteveA> the word "search" is missing
<bradb> ah
<SteveA> it only occurs over towards the right
<SteveA> and the box is so minimalist and ploney
<SteveA> it just doesn't stick out as a text entry box
<SteveA> it just looks like a random rectangle
<bradb> i think i might have other ideas of why you missed that. we slightly violate nielsen's recommendations re: what users expect a search to be.
<bradb> right
<SteveA> a subheading saying "search..."
<SteveA> in a different coloured div... something to draw attention to it
<bradb> SteveA: imagine this possibility for improving the page:
<lifeless> salgado: salgado yes
<bradb> 1. don't show any "results" by default (i.e. when first entering into the page.)
<SteveA> it certainly is odd to get results when i haven't searched
<bradb> 2. just show a search box, and a button labelled search, and possibly further down the page some columns of info (your involvement, random bugs, etc.)...
<SteveA> instead, it could show some kind of overview of canned searches
<bradb> 3. search results returned on a separate page
<SteveA> like "unassigned open launchpad bugs, 600 results, use this search"
<bradb> right
<bradb> mpt: around?
<bradb> SteveA: there's are lots of page titles that need lovin' in Malone atm, but there's not much i can do until I have a way to set page titles for pages that don't have their own specific .pt. might you have a chance to look into the titles problem in the next couple days?
<SteveA> sure
<bradb> great, thanks
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Add karmacacheupdater section to production config (patch-2081: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<morgs> lifeless: pqm queue traceback - coming to your inbox
<salgado> morgs, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileLrYXDX.html
<salgado> is this the traceback you got?
<bradb> i seem to be having a slight "ant" emergency in my house. damn bugs.
<bradb> bbiab
<SteveA> bradb: that is so ironic, oh malone hacker.
<kiko> hey, production looks cool
<kiko> SteveA, how's linkify going? 
<kiko> I bet it's forgotten
<carlos> kiko, I need to talk with you about cronscripts and lock files
<carlos> kiko, but not now, I need to leave
<carlos> kiko, will you be around this evening?
<kiko> in a few hours?
<daf> SteveA: pong
<stub> carlos: I have a branch up for review that tweaks quite a few bits in the cronscripts (but not the lockfiles). So you might want to merge or look at that branch to avoid conflicts.
<carlos> kiko, in about 3 hours or so perhaps a bit later, I need to go to the flat to see things about the electric installation and the AC
<carlos> stub, are you touching anything outside cronscripts/?
<carlos> stub, I'm only touching at lib/canonical/launchpad
<stub> carlos: I don't think that branch touched anything else.
<carlos> stub, except for the lock code that I didn't start yet
<stub> carlos: If the interface stays the same, there won't be any conflicts.
<carlos> stub, then we should not conflict
<carlos> right
<salgado> lifeless, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileLrYXDX.html
* carlos -> out
<carlos> see you later
<kiko> carlos, okay.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Bug 1391: RDF export format still missing bits (patch-2082: morgan.collett@canonical.com)
<lifeless> salgado: fixed
<kiko> argh
<kiko> bradb!
<Keybuk> syndicate modified-sources% diffstat -p1 libapache-mod-auth-mysql_4.3.9-2ubuntu1.diff.gz | head
<Keybuk>  ,,changes.1110405409.7948.1/mod-dirs-index                                             |   14
<Keybuk> Matthew Palmer, come on down
<kiko> aiee
<kiko> morgs, do you have a south african passport or is the one with a number ending in 729 not safrican?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.25: Cherry pick patch-2081 into production (patch-1: stuart.bishop@canonical.com, rocketfuel@canonical.com)
<cprov> lifeless: ping
<cprov> lifeless: could you cherrypick also the patch-2074 into production, it solves the bug 1395
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/sqlobject--test--0.6: [trivial]  Fix the test I (intentionally) broke on last commit. (patch-28: guilherme.salgado@canonical.com)
<morgs> kiko: Yes it is south african.
<morgs> salgado: no, it was a traceback in the pqm status page on chinstrap...
<kiko> thanks morgs 
* bradb returns, symbolically killing the ants
<bradb> ant killer powder, raid and ant traps, WDFA
<bradb> kiko: what's up?
<kiko> bradb, EMAIL NOTIFICATIONS ARE HEADLESS
<bradb> i'm fixing that right now (two things: the From: address and the individual deliveries to each recip)
<bradb> i.e. From: Christian Reis via Malone <42@...>
<kiko> NOW
<kiko> NOW!!!
<bradb> it was one of the things i left out to keep the patch manageably small and hadn't yet gone back to finish that bit
<kiko> no joke, that is a very serious regression
<kiko> it makes bugmail a lot less valuable
<kiko> it should not have landed in the intermediate state
<kiko> (for future record)
<bradb> right, the fix'll be in shortly for that
<bradb> kiko: how does one avoid landing it in an intermediate state, btw?
<bradb> (without creating 2000+ line patches, i mean)
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> well, my point is that regressions should be avoided
<kiko> if your patch will cause an intermediate regression, you need to negotiate with your reviewer
<kiko> have him review up to patch X and then only from patch X to Y later?
<bradb> true, that might work. i'll try that for keeping big patches manageable in the future.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  New database baseline (patch-2083: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<bradb> salgado: might you be available in a few minutes (baz time) to review this small patch? it's a fairly urgent last bit of the implementation of FormattingBugNotifications.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/sqlobject--test--0.6: [trivial]  Break a test again (this is the last time, I swear) because it still looks like tests are not being run. (patch-29: guilherme.salgado@canonical.com)
<bradb> rock on! somebody made the description display not look horrifyingly ugly!!!
<bradb> was that you kiko?
<bradb> and, well, all the comments, really
<salgado> bradb, how big is the diff?
<kiko> bradb, what are you referring to specifically
<bradb> salgado: 2 files changed, 54 insertions(+), 38 deletions(-), but really straightforward (just adding an arg to a function and changing callsites, and, of course, small test updates.)
<salgado> bradb, mail it to me, then
<bradb> kiko: https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/365. description is no longer in that horrifying blue box, and comments are no longer <pre>'d, by the looks of it.
<SteveA> daf: ping again
<kiko> bradb, isn't that DPoT?
<bradb> oh, perhaps
<bradb> makes a huge difference on the bug page
<bradb> salgado: sent
<kiko> bradb, I removed the reply to comment expander thingy though :)
<kiko> there are some spacing issues left there, I'll polish further
<bradb> kiko: do you like the "boxy" look of comment display?
<kiko> I hate it
<kiko> but one step at a time
<bradb> me too :)
<bradb> right
<kiko> man, web links are crack.
<kiko> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/478
<kiko> look at that portlet
<SteveA> so, that's a launchpad link
<SteveA> but only because it is reported on the "rosetta" product
<SteveA> here's a suggestion
<SteveA> 1. in "related web links", abbreviate all links to [launchpad.ubuntu.com]  or [fish.shallowwater.net] 
<SteveA> 2. make the title of the links be the full url, so you can see the url on a hover
<SteveA> 3. add an expando-button that shows an otherwise hidden div that shows all the links
<kiko> SteveA, you already see the full URL in the webbrowser statusbar, so the title is overkill
<SteveA> you have a status bar?
<bradb> SteveA: why not just show the title of the link in the portlet?
<kiko> bradb, that's the right approach
<SteveA> if we want to avoid magic, then at the bottom of the bug report, have a section called "links" that has the links in full
<SteveA> using the body of the page for it
<SteveA> the title of the link?
<SteveA> what does that mean?
<SteveA> in the example kiko shows, i see no title
<bradb> click on [Edit] 
<SteveA> oh cool. i never would have guessed.
<SteveA> so yeah, show the title, with the url as the, um, title attribute
<bradb> right
* bradb files a bug
<SteveA> it means i can use my mouse to see the titles without having to look several inches down to the status bar
<SteveA> assuming i have left it on the screen
<SteveA> bradb: be sure to add a related web link to that bug
<bradb> !
<SteveA> maybe to the bug kiko pointed out
<kiko> placing the URL in the link title is bad usability, I'm quite sure
<kiko> I agree with the other points
<SteveA> well...
<SteveA> usually a link points to other data.  in this case, the link itself is the data.
<SteveA> i'm not passionate about the point though
<kiko> for 99% of the web browsers the statusbar will be visible and you will be displaying the same information twice
<kiko> it is inconsistent behaviour with 99% of all the other links that exist on the web today
<kiko> (ask yourself, have you ever seen a URL in a link title?)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Buildd packaging stuff. r=jamesh,daf (patch-2084: daniel.silverstone@canonical.com)
<bradb> daf: is dilys unable to cope with the new bugmail format?
<bradb> she doesn't appear to have noticed the bugmail for 1401
<bradb> anyone know of a tool that can tell me if i'm calling a method or func with spaces around the "="? i can't seem to find such an option in pylint.
<bradb> hm, interestingly, it warns me of exactly the opposite
<kiko> bradb, remind me why it is no longer possible to retarget a task?
<kiko> that's causing bugspam and taskspam as people report bugs on launchpad that need to be retargetted to malone, etc.
<bradb> i can't remember the exact reason but, as you point out, experience has shown that to not be the right approach.
<bradb> ideally, i'm hoping that we can fix that with a small workflow.
<kiko> why is it not the right approach?
* kiko is confused
<bradb> kiko-fud: sorry, i meant experience has shown that the *not* allowing retargetting is not the right approach
<kiko-fud> so we should allow retargetting. ah.
<kiko-fud> I see -- the workflow would make it clear to the end-user that this change has some more severe impact that simply changing a severity
<kiko-fud> on the same grounds changing the status would warrant also a different widget or a workflow, don't you think?
<bradb> kiko-fud: to the former, exactly.
<bradb> kiko-fud: to the later, yeah, maybe. currently, there doesn't seem to be enough "impact" when a bug is marked Fixed.
<bradb> s/later/latter/
<kiko-fud> or ASSIGNED
<kiko-fud> or REJECTED
<kiko-fud> etc
<bradb> right
<bradb> some days i wish mpt was in my timezone
<bradb> most days, actually
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=salgado]  implement the From address part of FormattingBugNotifications (patch-2085: brad.bollenbach@canonical.com)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  make the login page work when there are several query parameters that have the same name.  this fixes a lot of the broken links on staging. (patch-2086: steve.alexander@canonical.com)
<kiko-fud> bradb, he will be -- soon.
<bradb> heh
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Fix PersonSet's methods to always return results ordered by Person._defaultOrder if no orderBy argument is provided. r=SteveA (patch-2087: guilherme.salgado@canonical.com)
<kiko> salgado, bradb: email.
<bradb> i can write a docstring and rename that method to clarify
<bradb> and perhaps rename the user parameter to something that better communicates "the user who made the change" or something.
<kiko> why can user be none?
<salgado> from what I saw it looks like the user will be none if we allow not-logged-in people to report bugs
<salgado> in that case event.user will be None
<bradb> mm, basically, the API isn't communicating the following two possibilities very well:
<bradb> 1. we want to see "From: Foo Bar via Malone <...>" (e.g. after Foo Bar edited the bug)
<bradb> 2. we don't want to see "From: Foo Bar via Malone <...>" (e.g. for a transactional error message when Foo Bar tried to change the bug.)
<bradb> maybe i'll break it up into two methods
<bradb> get_bugmail_from_addr and get_error_mail_from_addr
<bradb> what do you think?
<kiko> that's the correct approach
<kiko> I have no clue why you are using the same method for both things
<kiko> def a(foo, bar=None):
<kiko>    if bar: 
<kiko>      do_x()
<kiko>   else:
<kiko>     do_y()
<kiko> there is no commonality
<bradb> kiko: changed locally. they changes'll be merged with the one-email-per-recipient change
<bradb> s/they/the/
<kiko> that's fine.
* debonzi -> 15min break while make check runs
<kiko> bradb, when adding a remote watch to a bugtask, the task_delta generated is zero in watch
<bradb> ok, i'll file a bug report on it. thanks for pointing it out.
<kiko> sorry in karma.py:bugtask_modified
<bradb> it should be in mailnotification.py
<kiko> bradb, no, my point is that task_delta is None there
<kiko> in karma.py:bugtask_modified
<bradb> ah
<bradb> i have a function that calculates task deltas, but it looks like that feature went in untested
<kiko> right
<kiko> can you fix that and add a test?
<kiko> it's broken in production..
<bradb> maybe BjornT can fix it?
<kiko> ask?
<bradb> BjornT: can you fix the problem kiko's talking about above?
* kiko sighs
<bradb> kiko: btw, have you confirmed that it sends out an empty bugmail when assigning a bugwatch to a task?
<bradb> (from what you've said so far, i'm not 100% sure on what i should file as the bug report)
<kiko> bradb, it currently crashes
<kiko> indeed, it sends out an empty bugmail
<bradb> er, by "crashes", you mean, you can't even /save/ an external bug watch from the task page?
<kiko> right
<bradb> wow
<kiko> traceback boom-boom
<kiko> non-tested features courtesy of the sab himself :)
<kiko> I'll see if I can fix it
<bradb> great. now that i have an idea of the extent of it, i'll file the bug and assign it to you for now, ok?
<kiko> btw
<kiko> get_task_delta is totally in the wrong place
<bradb> right
<bradb> maybe it should be in helpers.py? or, where do you want it to be?
<bradb> (helpers.py is slightly evil, imho, but i'm not sure what other package it's better suited for, atm)
<kiko> it should probably be in database/bugtask.py
<kiko> (for lack of a better place)
<kiko> SteveA is the man with the plan for that though
<SteveA> i think bjorn is moving the task delta stuff to components
<kiko> I scratch my head because for all the N-M relationships it seems that bugtask and remote bugwatch are N-1..
<kiko> thank god
<SteveA> if it is in database, then we would need an API via getUtility to get at a bugdelta 
<SteveA> i don't really see the point
<SteveA> it really is a component
<kiko> well
<kiko> okay, whatever, not helpers.py
<salgado> bradb, have you seen this: https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/errors/showEntry.html?id=1121201203.030.164754340775
<SteveA> as it is database independent, and stores the differences between two different components, depending on their interfaces
<bradb> salgado: it doesn't ring a bell offhand. how did you make it happen?
<salgado> bradb, go to https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1311 and click on the 'Ubuntu' link
<bradb> daf: when's dilys going to be back in service?
<bradb> daf: she appears to not understand the format of the new bugmails
<bradb> salgado: i'm filing a bug on that now, thanks.
<bradb> filed as 1403
<kiko> how weird
<kiko> a bugtask without a bug?
<kiko> regression?
<bradb> dunno, don't have much time to look deeper atm, but it seems like an isolated case
<kiko> very very odd
<carlos> kiko, hi
<bradb> ah, i think i might know why
<bradb> but only maybe. /me tests something.
<kiko> hey carlos 
<carlos> kiko, I'm a bit tired atm do you think the explanation will take too long?
<kiko> carlos, probably not
<carlos> ok
<carlos> kiko, do you have time now?
<kiko> yeah
<bradb> kiko: right, i think it's because canonical URLs are not setup for distro release tasks.
<kiko> bradb, that needs to be fixed asap, drop everything and do it
<carlos> ok
<kiko> carlos, what's the problem
<bradb> kiko: ok
<carlos> kiko, we have a script that is executed every 10 minutes
<carlos> that creates a .lock file
<kiko> bradb, mailnotification problem fixed, can you add a test for it for me later?
<kiko> carlos, sounds good. :)
<carlos> and under some circunstances, the lock file is left behind when the script is killed
<carlos> so it locks new runs
<bradb> kiko: sure, am i testing to make sure that a notification email gets sent when the watch info is changed on a task?
<carlos> stub suggested me to add a timeout for that lock file 
<carlos> but with the poimport script it's a problem when it has a high load to import (like breezy)
<kiko> bradb, well, perhaps two tests -- checking that the notification email gets sent correctly, and that the page doesn't bork. 
<bradb> right, ok
<bradb> i'll file the bugs for those in malone
<bradb> (i.e. that they need tests)
<carlos> as it takes more than one day to finish (the default lock timeout is 1 day)
<kiko> bradb, thanks.
<kiko> carlos, I see your problem. 
<kiko> well
<carlos> kiko, stub told me that you have a way that removes always the .lock file even with a kill -9 
<kiko> carlos, it doesn't always remove the lock file -- it checks to see if the process holding the lock is still alive 
<kiko> I sent it to the mailing list
<carlos> oh really?
<kiko> yes
<carlos> I missed it ....
<carlos> and that solution makes much more sense, I was not able to understand how is that kill -9 was working ;-)
* carlos searches for the email...
<kiko>   F 2709 Jun 21 To Dafydd Harries   (  11K) Re: urgent production fix: patch-1899 
<kiko> attached to that message
<bradb> SteveA: btw, sorry, but it's looking like I have to delay the systemhome.py cleanup for another day.
<kiko> carlos, hoho, I lied, the kernel actually does ensure the lock is released
<kiko> see my follow-up email
<carlos> kiko, ok, thank you
<kiko> enjoy.
<kiko> that thread should help you understand my point
<kiko> everything there is untested
<kiko> :)
<kiko> bradb, mailnotification has some hairy functions but is pretty easy to follow
<carlos> kiko, I don't have any answer from you to that thread
<bradb> kiko: good to know that it's not /too/ hairy then ;)
<carlos> kiko, I only have mails from stub and daf
<kiko> carlos, that's because I don't love you
* kiko sends to carlos directly
<carlos> kiko, I know that ;-)
<carlos> thank you
<kiko> I may love you if you bring me a 19" monitor
<kiko> but maybe not
<kiko> bradb, I'm going to ask you to review my changes
<bradb> kiko: sure, whenever you're ready
<kiko> it's not a trivial branch because there are other fixes with it
<kiko> but it's all healthy
<carlos> kiko, dude, I think you choose the wrong person ;-)
<bradb> kiko: is this something you'll have ready today, or tomorrow?
<carlos> kiko, my sould is not mine any more it belongs to my bank
<kiko> bradb, tomorrow is okay
<bradb> kiko: ok, cool
<carlos> for the next 30 years...
<carlos> :-P
<kiko> carlos, your bank needs to give me a 19" monitor dammit
<bradb> carlos: is your move complete?
<carlos> bradb, not really, I got the keys on Saturday
<carlos> I'm planning to move this weekend
<bradb> ah, right on, welcome to the club
<carlos> it depends If I'm able to connecto to my university wireless from my home (the link works, the VPN does not work) or I get my DSL line installed
<carlos> bradb, thank you!
<carlos> kiko, I will try to integrate that into Launchpad using that code as a library in its own file so we don't have legal issues.
* carlos -> bed
<kiko> carlos, cool, thanks
<carlos> I think it's time to sleep after a 37hours day...
<carlos> good night
<bradb> 37!
<bradb> i wish every day had that many hours in it
<kiko> bradb, christian.reis@canonical.com--lozenge/launchpad--devel--0--patch-64 contains the fix if you want to look at it
<bradb> kiko: is it going to be part of the thing i'm going to review tomorrow? if so, i'll wait so i can fix this canonical url thing now instead.
<carlos> bradb, don't think it's a good idea to do it often, I do it every one / two months and at the end I'm really tired, but the night without sleep is a good one talking about productivity ;-)
<kiko> bradb, yeah, sure, wait
<bradb> carlos: cool, sleep well then ;)
* bradb catches up on more bugmail while waiting for baz
<kiko> adding a bugwatch is horrific
<bradb> BjornT: how many Malone bugs do you have assigned to you?
<kiko> it should obviously take a URL and parse it
<kiko> bradb, that's easy to check :)
<bradb> is it?
<bradb> maybe that's one of those foaf things
<kiko> no
<kiko> malone/assigned?
<bradb> ew, that makes me /count/ the rows :)
<bradb> it looks better than it did before though, which is nice
<kiko> bradb, I can add a counter, doh
* kiko sighs
<bradb> and paging?
<kiko> NO
<bradb> searching?
<kiko> go away horrible man
<bradb> filtering?
<kiko> yeah yeah
<kiko> ANORAK 
<bradb> kiko: one question: in what way is my life made easier by clicking on a page that shows 150 bugs assigned to me? what do i do with that information?
<bradb> what would make me want to look at that information?
<bradb> (ok, that was more than one question)
<kiko> well
<kiko> I like looking at it to see what I need to do
<bradb> with column-click sorting, it would be more useful to that end, i think
<bradb> kiko: btw, re: paging, i hate the 20 bugs/page thing too (*hate*). but sabdfl shot me down pretty quickly when i suggested bumping it up to something usable.
<bradb> kiko: strangely, based on his "Malone UI" email he also seems to indicate that the table layout "isn't working for us". i wonder if showing him a google-style listing of 150 assigned bugs would change that viewpoint.
<kiko> I think a google-style listing is pretty much the only way to go with bugs and tasks (and tasks on upstream versus distro, for that reason)
<bradb> kiko: i.e. are you imagining a scenario where you're looking at the list of Malone bugs (say there are currently 75 on your screen) in a google-style listing?
<kiko> yeah
<bradb> (making each style optional makes 100% sense to me, but i'm trying to figure out how a 50+ bug long google-style listing would meet scannability requirements)
<bradb> Google gets away with it pretty well. I rarely read more than 2-3 search results, /maybe/ the whole first page in somewhat rare cases. they batch bigtime though.
<kiko> well, the problem is that bugtasks are heterogeneous enough to make a tabular listing kinda impractical
<lifeless> morning all
<zer> good evening
<bradb> kiko: let's say you're looking at a row result for bug #42 in package Ubuntu Foo. let's say it's also reported in 3 other places. to what extent do you want to know anything about those three other places when looking at the listing in the Ubuntu context? (i can think of exactly one thing that matters re: any context that isn't mine)
<kiko> bradb, they could be expanded (little plusses)..
<bradb> kiko: other than "does a fix exist for this bug?" what else is an average malone user going to want to know about the bug re: the other contexts in which it exists?
<bradb> SteveA, kiko: can i delete the absolute_url stuff left around for bug tasks?
<kiko> bradb, think it's still used here and there
<bradb> kiko: shouldn't everything use canonical url now?
<bradb> no turning back now!
<kiko> well
<kiko> bugwatch for instance is a bit tricky
<kiko> there is no parent for it :)
<lifeless> ?
* kiko fixes some braderisms in dbobjects.py
<kiko> you assume too much young padawan
<bradb> kiko: bugwatch isn't effected by this.
<bradb> i've already changed all the callsites
<bradb> (i.e. that were using @@absolute_url)
<kiko> great
<bradb> s/effected/affected/
<kiko> bradb, can't you make the bugtask page in view mode link to the assignee and remote bug?
<kiko> that's a really annoying bug
<bradb> kiko: sure
<kiko> is it trivial?
<kiko> I don't know how to deal with this autogenerated content, it makes me cry
<bradb> now that i've made them two different pages, it should be pretty straightforward (i.e. more flexibility to move away from the widgets in the view page)
<kiko> thank god
<bradb> you can even change it, if you want. just change the call to view/assignee_widget (or whatever it is), to context/... whatever you wanted.
<bradb> if you already know what you want it to look like, that is, and know the ZPT that will get you there
<bradb> in the meantime, i've cleaned up a whole bunch of abs url cruft and fixed that exception
<kiko> fun fun
<kiko> filing distro bug tasks is broken
<salgado> bradb, please confirm to me that the bugtask table doesn't have a submitter column?
<bradb> salgado: it doesn't
<bradb> kiko: the tabindex, you mean?
<kiko> bradb, no. file a package bug but forget to type in the distribution name.
<salgado> ok. I'm asking because both IBugtaskSet.search() and IBugTaskSubset.search() have a submitter parameter, which is not tested, obviously
<bradb> kiko: oh, we have to get rid of that page.
<bradb> kiko: i.e. better drilldown to the distros, instead of treating distro like a piece of info in the form.
#launchpad 2006-07-10
<sharms> anyone know how to change the importance of a bug?
<iGama> sharms its not you that decide
<iGama> ;)
<sharms> iGama: so if I file a bug, and leave it as untriaged, I cannot go back later and change it?
<sharms> Doesn't make much sense that I can confirm it fixed but not change priority
<iGama> maybe i can be wrong
<sharms> you're probably right
<sharms> because I have searched high and low for it
<lifeless> sharms: so priority is assigned by the folk that work on the bug
<lifeless> sharms: because they have the 'global view'
<jamesh> lifeless: have any luck getting the company voip stuff set up at your end?
<mpt_> Goooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<stub> Yo
<mpt_> Feeling better, stub?
<stub> 40C  fever broke last night taking most of the symptoms with it. Just left with a sore throat and aches after medication.
<mpt_> yay, another spurious PQM failure
<SteveA> morning
<stub> yo
<carlos> morning
<spiv> Hello.
<stub> spiv: Got a review for me yet?
<spiv> stub: it's about half done by lines of diff, although I think probably the second half will be less interesting (the changes to the tests are less interesting than the infrastructure)
<stub> Yup. Mostly noise. 
<stub> It isn't a complete overhaul, but I think it is a step or two in the right direction.
<cprov> BjornT_: ping
<BjornT_> hi cprov 
<cprov> BjornT_: hi dude, about the testBrowse hint you gave me.
<cprov> BjornT_: the 500 exception appeared, however the contents is empty ans screams
<cprov> line 185, in contents
<cprov>         old_location = response.tell()
<cprov>     AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'tell'
<sivang> morning
<cprov> sivang: morning 
<BjornT_> cprov: oh, that's not good. i was quite sure that you could look at the error page, but maybe you can't. i'd say that's a bug, though.
<cprov> BjornT_: can you check this soon for us ?  I don't realy need to check the pages contents, the fact it is a 500 is enough
<BjornT_> cprov: sure, i'll take a look at it today. although i'd think that the UFD part is the important one, so i'd rather check for the UFD exception rather than checking for a 500 page.
<cprov> BjornT_: I can't get the UFD in the pagetest :(
<BjornT_> cprov: what exeption do you get if you set browser.handleErrors = False?
<cprov> BjornT_: ohh, indeed, it's UFD
<cprov> BjornT_: back on the former topic, I cannot use this approach for POST vars, can I ?
<BjornT_> cprov: well, it depends. for some you can, but for some you can't.
<cprov> BjornT_: how do you mean ? can you give some example, or better can you check the bad-usage in soyuz/26... ?
<BjornT_> cprov: for the http() calls in 26-queue-pages.txt it'd be hard to convert them to new-style tests. it would be possible to do it (without modifying testbrowser), but i don't think it's worth the effort.
<cprov> BjornT_: uhm, so the limitant factor is that they use POST ? 
<BjornT_> cprov: actually, you might be able to do it. try passing the POST variables as a dict to browser.open(), like >>> browser.open('http://...', data={'QUEUE_ID': '1', 'Accept': 'Accept'})
<cprov> BjornT_: let me check
<cprov> BjornT_: see https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filenHwIoU.html
<cprov> BjornT_: it failed 
<doko> cprov, elmo: two Friday uploads: fontconfig (unsigned, but didn't get any mail), libxt-java (signed, I do have an upload file, but it's not in the archive). any hints?
<cprov> doko: will check, do you remember the time you uploaded them ?
<doko> cprov: libxt-java: 15:30:29 UTC -2, just did overwrite the fontconfig .upload file
<BjornT_> cprov: ok, so the data should be a string. passing in data='QUEUE_ID=1&Accept=Accept' could work then, but you might have to set the Content-Type header as well, and i don't see a way of doing that. (i'm also not sure if it will be a GET or POST request)
<cprov> BjornT_: let's give up for a while, bug #52487 will remember us later.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52487 in soyuz "Current pagetest environment doesn't support hand-made URLs" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/52487
<BjornT_> cprov: sounds good
<cprov> doko: libxt-java_0.20050823-2ubuntu1_source.changes -> 'edgy.' (the ending DOT !!) REJECTED
<cprov> doko:  the fontconfig was "nearby" the last ?
<ddaa> jamesh: ping
<jamesh> ddaa: pong
<ddaa> are you aware that the branch scanner is currently broken?
<jamesh> ddaa: yes.  I have a branch waiting for review to fix it
<SteveA> jamesh, spiv, stub
<SteveA> conf call time!
<jamesh> ddaa: there were some differences between the test environment and production so an error slipped by
<jamesh> ddaa: my branch fixes those env differences and the problem (plus makes some other cleanups)
<SteveA> as soon as stub has explained to me how to drive it
<ddaa> jamesh: fantastic, thank you
<doko> cprov: "nearby": don't know exactly, the changes file is from 10:00 -2.
<jamesh> ddaa: I moved the bzrsync.py code to lib/canonical/launchpad/scripts as part of the cleanups
<doko> cprov: I didn't get the rejected message ...
<jamesh> ddaa: and it now gets run by the main zope test runner
<ddaa> jamesh: great! I had already done some preparatory work for that
<ddaa> I'm very happy to hear that you completed the move :)
<cprov> doko: nevermind .. let's check at 10
<doko> cprov: yes, fontconfig was unsigned, that should be the reason
<cprov> doko: alright, upload them again now, we can check for anything weird, but yes, unsigned changes do not generate any email.
<stub> We appear to have lost James and Steve. 
<stub> Straight after a machine gun sound
<SteveA> i can hear all three of you
<SteveA> but you cannot hear me
<SteveA> maybe it is my NAT flavour
<SteveA> i had this with ekiga before on stun
* SteveA checks settings
<stub> I'm here
<stub> You can't here me?
<spiv> stub: no.
<SteveA> stub: turn off STUN and NAT Traversal in the prefs
<cprov> doko: fontconfig and libxt-java were accepted, did you get emails ?
<stub> I feel all alone
<SteveA> everything's gone choppy
<SteveA> and you can't hear me
<SteveA> ...
<stub> Declare SIP a failure for the time being?
<SteveA> yeah
<stub> I prefer IRC meetings anyway :)
<lifeless_> jamesh: no, wanted to chat with you about local asterisks - I get -crap- audio via either a local asterisk or siproxd to the loopback service @ canonical, and with a local asterisk to the local asterisk
<lifeless_> ddaa: what time is our bzr meeting ?
<ddaa> mh
<lifeless_> as in, hours from now
<ddaa> thanks for reminding me
<ddaa> I think last time we discussed times, it was UTC 1200, that is 170 mins from now
<lifeless> no way
<lifeless> 1000 perhaps
<lifeless> it was before the review meeting
<ddaa> hu
<lifeless> and the review meeting is 1100
<ddaa> right
<lifeless> so, in 50 minutes, cool
<ddaa> as you can see, my meeting muscle is a bit rusty
<SteveA> gah... a day of meetings again!
<SteveA> at least ddaa and lifeless know how to keep them brief :-)
<ddaa> SteveA: lifeless: if you guys do not mind, I'm happy to skip it
<SteveA> ddaa: after EP, it's important to get things back on track
<ddaa> I have a very short week, and I'd like to get some actual productive work out of it.
<SteveA> i think 45 mins for a meeting will make little difference
<SteveA> even including 15 mins to stick a summary of action items and decisions on a mailing list
* ddaa supresses argument
<ddaa> okay, I'll start preparing the agenda
* lifeless agrees
<SteveA> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/50743
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 50743 in launchpad "sqlobject SelectResults.__contains__ generates bad SQL for some conditions" [Untriaged,Fix released]  
<SteveA> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/39814
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39814 in launchpad "Misleading login hint" [Medium,Fix released]  
<glatzor> Hi carlos. Rosetta seems to completely ignore me. I cannot upload any po files nor request them.
<carlos> glatzor: hi
<carlos> URL?
<glatzor> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/nautilus/+pots/nautilus/de/+export
<glatzor> or https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/kdebluetooth/+pots/kbtobexclient/de/+upload
<glatzor> The uploaded translations do not appear in Rosetta and I don't get any confirmation e-mail.
<carlos> glatzor: but you got the confirmation email, right?
<glatzor> When I request a po file, Rosetta says that I will receive it by email, but this doesn't happen
<glatzor> carlos: No not even the confirmation e-mail.
<carlos> no, I'm talking about the confirmation after the upload
<glatzor> I checked my spam folders twice
<carlos> what you get in our Web UI
<glatzor> All looks fine in the web interface
<carlos> ok
<carlos> stub: hi, could you check if Rosetta's scripts are enable on production ?
<stub> oops. I remember disabling them for some maintenance.
<stub> carlos: Fixed.
<stub> Who wants to review or approve https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+spec/stop-spurious-test-failures ?
<carlos> stub: ok, thanks
<carlos> glatzor: you should get the email soon, seems like we had the scripts to do the imports disabled
<glatzor> thanks a lot, carlos
<SteveA> stub: "eternal libraries." ?
<stub> spelling optional
<SteveA> stub: looks good, but the spec should state what the 2-way deps are
<stub> SteveA: I don't know what they are. That is why the spec explicitly states the initial rule will be the current minus the two that are failing.
<SteveA> which two are failing?
<stub> cscvs and bzr
<spiv> cscvs and bzr currently both have issues due to the time issues.
<spiv> I think it wouldn't be hard to figure out the dependencies though.
<SteveA> okay.  i'm happy with it.  i'd like lifeless to say whether he is happy about it.
<spiv> Lots of them are obvious: sqlobject, twisted, zope are all clearly not dependent on launchpad.
<lifeless> I'd like a wiki page that describes all the branches and what the depend on
<lifeless> then I'd like a proposed consistent way of managing the tests-to-run-for-each-branch
<lifeless> i.e. 'sqlobject: run all', 'launchpad: run X,Y,Z' etc
<lifeless> and at that point I'll say whether I'm happy, or if not, what it will take ot make me happy
<stub> I'd like a solution we can turn on now.
<lifeless> last time we did this we shot ourselves in the foot.
<stub> That works for us and meets our goals.
<lifeless> I'm in anothe rmeeting right now.
<lifeless> but what I'm suggesting is really no more than the bare minimum: we have to analyse our branches and decide
<stub> Why?
<stub> It doesn't address our immediate concerns any better
<SteveA> lifeless: we're concerned only about merges into the launchpad branch right now
<SteveA> the rest can proceed as they currently do
<spiv> If you define our immmediate concerns as "don't run cscvs or bzr tests on launchpad merges", then stub's right ;)
<lifeless> SteveA: in which case, someone needs to analyze all the branches from the p.o.v. of 'can break by lp changing'
<SteveA> no
<SteveA> that's overdoing things up front
<SteveA> we first need a mechanism for running only the tests we want
<SteveA> then we can make the choice incrementally as we go along
<SteveA> starting with "run it all"
<SteveA> then analysing each one in turn as we need to
<SteveA> the two we want to analyze first are bzr and cscvs
<stub> We know cscvs and bzr are one way dependancies, so the spec explicitly states they are the only things that get turned off initially.
* stub adds that to assumptions
<SteveA> there really is no need to have either a perfect technological solution or to analyze all the cases before making this initial improvement
<spiv> stub: <spiv> Lots of them are obvious: sqlobject, twisted, zope are all clearly not dependent on launchpad.
<lifeless> is there a spec now ?
<lifeless> link me up
<lifeless> SteveA: the second point I made was to have a mechanism for doing it.
<spiv> stub: So, changing check_merge isn't trivial -- the extra tests are run from a seperate makefile.
<stub> (17:32:11) stub: Who wants to review or approve https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+spec/stop-spurious-test-failures ?
<SteveA> stub has proposed a mechanism
<spiv> stub: take a look at sourcecode/Makefile
<stub> spiv: Sure - you need to add a new rule to the sourcecode/Makefile too.
<spiv> Ok.  I didn't see any mention of that in the spec.
<stub> I would have assumed it was obvious to anyone attempting to implement it
<stub> Added Makefiles for dummies to code changes
<spiv> Ta :)
<lifeless> review meeting in 1 minute
* spiv takes a breath between meetings
<lifeless> stub: +1
<lifeless> that looks fine to me, tell me when the new target is present, I'll update pqm.conf
<lifeless> or you can
<stub> Ok. I mentioned the idea to kiko so he might have already started. I'll point him at the spec and get him to assign an implementer
<lifeless> may I suggest spiv
<lifeless> as he has done Makefile tweaking there already
<stub> Fine by me. I suck at Makefiles ;)
<spiv> stub: So do I, just no-one has noticed yet ;)
<spiv> But sure, I can do this, it looks straightforward.
<lifeless> who is here for the review meeting ?
<lifeless> * agena
<lifeless> * next meeting
<jamesh> me
<lifeless> * queue status
<BjornT_> me
<SteveA> all these strange people whose names start with "* "
<SteveA> i am here
<spiv> me
<lifeless> next meeting - 17th Jul, same time & place ?
<SteveA> i may or may not be here, depending what's going on at the management meetings
<spiv> sure
<lifeless> SteveA: please add an apology as appropriate when you know
<lifeless> ok, queue status
<lifeless> spiv: whats up with 9 days ?
<spiv> lifeless: it's big.
<spiv> I'm nearly done.
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> I see you have another big on
<lifeless> *one*
<lifeless> I'll be interested to see the time it takes
<lifeless> I'm wondering if its non-linear to review big branches
<spiv> I think I may punt salgado/launchpad/real-karma-context back to rejected, I'll take a look and decide very soon.
<spiv> I'll make sure to include the review time, I haven't added it up yet (it's been done over several sessions).
<SteveA> it may be helpful for the author of the code to summarize their changes at a higher level
<SteveA> sort of do a self-review first
<SteveA> this could help a reviewer get the idea of what's going on quicker
<spiv> by "back to rejected", I mean rejected from my queue, rather than rejecting the code...
<jamesh> that was definitely useful when I was reviewing the mega-soyuz branch back in London
<SteveA> particularly if there is a higher-level pattern of refactoring that is implemented in a bunch of changes
<lifeless> ok
<spiv> SteveA: You mean more than the one or two sentences people add to PendingReviews?
<lifeless> other than that its in good shape
<jamesh> Kinnison and cprov were able to give an overview and suggest an order to review the parts of the patch in
<SteveA> spiv: not really
<spiv> I find the descriptions on PendingReviews help my understanding quite a lot.
<SteveA> spiv:  I mean for the author to take a diff and reply to it, like in an email, like reviewers do
<SteveA>  with > + whatever
<SteveA> at the start of lines
<SteveA> btw, lifeless, I find reviews easier to read when they have email-style indenting "> + whatever" rather than just "+ whatever"
<SteveA> I think all the reviewers use the former style except you
<lifeless> spiv: I'm moving malc's branch to jamesh if thats ok, as its at 5 days 
<lifeless> SteveA: interesting. I find the > gets in the way of reading the code.
<lifeless> as I'm using to looking at normal diffs on my screen.
<SteveA> I find its absence gets in the way of reading the comments
<spiv> jamesh: Yeah, I often wish the diff was in a slightly better order -- e.g. doctests for a feature before the code implementing the feature.  Although the "added files first" heuristic bzr has is a good approximation of that.
<spiv> lifeless: ok
* BjornT_ agrees with SteveA 
<spiv> I agree with SteveA.
<SteveA> also, its presence reflects the review as a conversation that starts with the code diff
<SteveA> and is followed by a reply / comments
<lifeless> in which case, jamesh - can you make pending-reviews spit it out in that format please ?
<SteveA> and is followed by more replies to the comments
<BjornT_> i wouldn't like pending-reviews to automatically indent it, though
<SteveA> I actually asked for the following a while ago...
<spiv> lifeless: oh no, you'll break my "copy, paste, highlight, quote" muscle memory!
<lifeless> BjornT_: why not ?
<SteveA>  - a link on the pending reviews page that serves up the diff
<SteveA>  - indented appropriately
<jamesh> spiv: I think the added files, removed files, changed files ordering is just an artefact of the way it generates a diff
<lifeless> BjornT_: actually, I've given pagetest-tweaks to you to review.
<SteveA>  - with a custom mime-type x-code-to-review
<spiv> jamesh: it might be an accident, but it's a good one
<SteveA> this would allow me to register a helper app to handle the review with a single click
<danilos> hi SteveA 
<lifeless> SteveA: I'm +1 on the rest, but not the mimetype. I'd prefer it stays text/something
<BjornT_> when i review i find it easier to read the real diff. but in a review email, it's easier to read if the diff is indented, since it makes it easy to see what the comments are.
<SteveA> I'd prefer to have the ordering semantically meaningful like: changed interfaces, changed tests, changed code
<lifeless> SteveA: if you mean text/x-code-to-review, then thats fine by me
<SteveA> lifeless: yes
<spiv> lifeless: I think I agree with Bjorn -- for reading a straight diff, indentation/">"-quoting is pointless.  "> " helps if you're reading comments on a diff.
<SteveA> I want to keep the links to diffs as plain diffs, as they are now
<SteveA> hi danilos
<lifeless> spiv: I do the review in an editor window, so I'm reading the plain diff - thats how I find it easiest to review.
<lifeless> spiv: which is why my comment is about reading the code.
<lifeless> moving on, as there is a clear route forward
<lifeless> Actions from the last meeting: * stevea to add note about operator.attrgetter being better than trivial lambdas to lp coding guidelines
<lifeless> SteveA: did you do that ?
<SteveA> yes
<spiv> lifeless: Ah, I keep it in the browser, so I can refer back to code I've elided from the review, and possibly re-include it if I realise due to later code I have a comment on iot.
<SteveA> i'll also note that guido said at EP
<SteveA> and at PyCon
<SteveA> that lambda is staying for python 3
<lifeless> spiv: I find that awefully cumbersome. Still, I'm going to change to be like the rest of the boys
<jamesh> spiv: I do similar.
<jamesh> browser + editor
<spiv> lifeless: it's not ideal, but it's the best system I've found for me.
<jamesh> works well with two monitors :)
<SteveA> carlos: ping
<SteveA> lifeless: you ought to be able to just post-process your review
<SteveA> lifeless: to use sed or awk to insert the quoting
<BjornT_> for me it works quite well to use only an editor, >-indenting the part that i comment on in a first run. then the second run i delete what's not needed.
<lifeless> SteveA: sure, its just cumbersome - its an extra tool.
<lifeless> rather than brower + email, its browser + vim + email.
<spiv> lifeless: vim is my email ;)
<SteveA> set up procmail to filter it ;-)
<lifeless> shoo
<lifeless> meeting over in 3
<SteveA> ah
<SteveA> i have a point
<lifeless> meeting countup on hold
<SteveA> lifeless: there's a spec somewhere about better messages from pqm
<SteveA> and tied into that, the bzr httpd running on the place we keep our branches
<SteveA> so that we can do things like have links to see what's in a [trivial]  patch
<SteveA> what do we need to do to make it happen?
<SteveA> (1. find the spec)
<SteveA> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+spec/pqm-commit-messages
<lifeless> find the spec, let me review it by the next meeting
<lifeless> then assign it to a team or person
<SteveA> it's rated "low" by mark/kiko
<lifeless> that one I have read, so, I will review in detail for next meeting.
<SteveA> but I think it is important to make incremental improvements in that direction
<SteveA> particularly as we're getting non-trivial trivials landing
<lifeless> one thing we can do right now is setup bzr webserve
<lifeless> that will allow click-through analyse of the commits with no code changes
<spiv> lifeless: that's a great idea
<lifeless> so is a cheap win
<SteveA> great.  please.
<lifeless> ok
<SteveA> also also, when do we move to the new box?
<SteveA> stub: ^^^^ ?
<SteveA> I don't know who is involved
<lifeless> anything else for this meeting ?
<SteveA> but I heard the new dev box to replace launchpad team use of chinstrap is ready
<lifeless> 2
<lifeless> 1
<SteveA> lifeless: I believe you have something to do with the new box, and moving all old branches to knit format on it.
<SteveA> maybe tell me what's happening after this meeting
<lifeless> nothing to do with getting onto the new box
<lifeless> probably I need to be involved, but am not at the moment
<SteveA> ok
<jamesh> SteveA: as part of the review fixes for one of my branches, I needed to expose the SQLObject syncUpdate() operation.  I did it by adding a new canonical.launchpad.interfaces.ISQLObjectSyncable interface
<jamesh> SteveA: spiv was okay with it but wanted another reviewer's opinion on the naming.  Does it sound okay to you?
<lifeless> works for me
<SteveA> I think any sqlobject should by syncable by the application code.
<SteveA> But also, this API isn't really about the content objects.
<SteveA> So, I have two things to suggest:
<spiv> (The original issue is that foo.syncUpdate() often more appropriate than flush_database_updates(), but security proxies tend to disallow that at the moment)
<jamesh> hmm
<SteveA> 1. Check to see if an object is an instance of the base sqlobject class we use, in the security policy, and allow that method for all of them. 
<SteveA> or
<jamesh> adding the method to canonical.database.interfaces.ISQLBase would probably be cleaner
<SteveA> 2. have a function that you apply to an instance, removing its security proxy and calling that method
<jamesh> (since sync() and syncUpdate() can't be destructive)
<SteveA> the function is used for just that
<stub> SteveA: If you mean a new box for bzr hosting Launchpad code, I have not been involved.
<SteveA> because of the way security works today, adding this to an interface isn't really involved in making that call available
<SteveA> so, it would be more just for documentation
<SteveA> stub: okay.  so, who is involved, I wonder...
<lifeless> replacement chinstrap for us AFAIK
<SteveA> lifeless will have to be involved for ensuring our place for branches is correct
<SteveA> spiv on running a smartserver on there, eventually
<SteveA> someone for setting up the bzr web server on there
<SteveA> jamesh to set up pending reviews etc.
<SteveA> moving error reports rsyncing over...
<stub> So will smartserver and pqm coexist, or will smartserver supersede the PQM functionality we use?
<lifeless> coexist
<SteveA> they're different
<jamesh> SteveA: how would (1) be done?
<SteveA> jamesh: there's a module inside webapp... authorization.py I think
<SteveA> inside there, the security policy code needs a check added to say
<SteveA>   if name == 'syncUpdate' and  isinstance(obj, SQLBaseWhatever):
<SteveA>        return True
<SteveA> this code, being some of the oldest in Launchpad, probably isn't properly tested
<SteveA> at least, not explicitly
<stub> (I missed the earlier discussion, but I would have thought we could just make SQLBase implement an interface defining that method and make it available to logged in users.)
<SteveA> not really
<jamesh> SteveA: thanks.  I'll look at doing that then.
<SteveA> because of how the security system works with interfaces
<SteveA> that's roughly how things will work in the future
<SteveA> there's some zope stuff to change first, and that's a new-webapp thing
<jamesh> stub: would security declarations for SQLBase apply to the subclasses though?
* SteveA thinks about lunch
<jamesh> stub: (for reference, SQLBase does implement an ISQLBase class)
<SteveA> jamesh: the adaption wouldn't work out right
<jamesh> SteveA: that's what I thought.
<SteveA> the interface would apply on subclasses, but most likely the right adapter would not be chosen
<glatzor> carlos: thanks. I just received my emails from Rosetta.
<carlos> glatzor: cool
<SteveA> so, stick it in the global security policy, and we'll refactor later on
* SteveA --> lunch
* spiv --> dinner
<stub> My fever is returning so I'm off for the evening.
<stub> (no - not disco fever)
<stub> Are we supposed to arrive the Saturday or the Sunday before our sprint?
<carlos> danilos: hi
<danilos> hi carlos
<salgado> SteveA, around?
<salgado> or BjornT?
<BjornT> hi salgado 
<salgado> hi BjornT. can you help me with some vhosting issues?
<BjornT> sure
<salgado> in shipit, all browser:url declarations are meant to work only when using a setup similar to the production one. that is, it assumes the root url is /shipit-ubuntu
<salgado> this means that, if you access shipit through launchpad.dev/shipit-ubuntu/something, you'll get some broken links pointing to launchpad.dev/something-else
<salgado> this is a problem when I use getLink('foo').click() on new pagetests
<salgado> I was wondering if it'd be possible to configure a new rootsite that would allow me to test this properly, without breaking it in production
<BjornT> salgado: i think it's better for SteveA to answer that question, i'm not sure how shipit is setup in production.
<salgado> we use some apache RewriteRules there
<kiko> morning
<flacoste> morning kiko!
<kiko> how are you francis?
<danilos> g'morning kiko :)
<flacoste> fine for a monday morning :-)
<kiko> danilos!
<kiko> good to see you around
<kiko> flacoste, you know your adapters idea? I think you should talk to SteveA about it. I think it's a great idea but there is a caveat in doing so...
<flacoste> kiko: do you remember what caveat?
<kiko> :)
<kiko> yes, I do, but let's see what SteveA says first. :)
<flacoste> kiko: OK, I'll mail SteveA with a request for comment
<kiko> remember to nag him
<kiko> or he will take 1000 years
* flacoste will remember
<flacoste> kiko: should I move on with adding the search method then?
<kiko> well
<salgado> has anybody seen something like https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filenNkpXQ.html?
<salgado> BjornT, maybe you know what's going on there ^^?
* BjornT takes a look
<salgado> I think I've seen this before, but I'm not sure
<kiko> flacoste, is that work going to be useful no matter what high-level design you choose
* salgado looks at his reported bugs
<flacoste> kiko: it will, we need to be able to search tickets
<salgado> BjornT, yeah, it's bug 49905
<salgado> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/49905
<kiko> flacoste, then fine. but try getting in a phone call with stevea
<mdke> when I am getting bug notifications by virtue of being subscribed to a duplicate of the bug, is there an easier way for me to unsubscribe except for going through all the duplicates of the bug to see which one it is that I am subscribed to?
<kiko> mdke, not yet, but that's a bug and bradb_ and I have discussed a solution for it.
<flacoste> we even have a bug for that, bug 50564
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 50564 in launchpad-support-tracker "No way to search support requests" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/50564
<mdke> kiko: coolio
<flacoste> kiko: phone call with Steve, for the adapter refactoring or for the search method?
<kiko> flacoste, for the former
<mdke> kiko: how about that, it was the first duplicate :)
<kiko> mdke, see, sometimes our luck just holds
<mdke> :)
<kiko> bradb, have a time to glance at that patch of mine?
<bradb> kiko: The one on launchpad@? I saw stub responded to it.
<kiko> yeah
<carlos> SteveA: hi, around?
<kiko> bradb, do you want to take a look at it or should it just go
<bradb> kiko: Hm, maybe I should do a once-over.
<kiko> hey ddaa?
<kiko> bradb, good idea
<bradb> kiko: so, I'd add a comment to _processOrderBy, for PEP 8 compliance
<kiko> bradb, sure, good point.
<bradb> kiko: punctuation/spelling:  "This list's columns which are, in practical terms, unique."
<bradb> s/  / /
<bradb> kiko: The next comment, I'd write as "Bug ID is unique within bugs on a product or source package."
<ddaa> kiko: pong
<bobbin> Is it possible to flie bugs with attachments? When I was filing a report at launchpad.net I couldn't see how.
<ddaa> bobbin: There's an "add attachement" link in the top left box
<ddaa> there's work in progress to make that more visible
<bradb> kiko: I might tighten up the stable sorting comment to:
<bradb> # Sort keys that guarantee (with rare exceptions, like test data) a
<bradb> # stable sort. If not provided, we will make the sort stable by
<bradb> # appending BugTask.bug and BugTask.id later on.
<bobbin> ddaa: thanks. I quickly got 'flamed' & works for me'd for filing a short bug (not too clearly), to which I would've attached clarifying screenshots, had I seen the link.
<kiko> bradb, cool -- anything else?
<ddaa> kiko: repong
<kiko> ddaa, matsubara told me of bug 52313. do you know about it?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52313 in launchpad-bazaar "Importing a CVS repository as a bzr branch does not work at all" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/52313
<ddaa> kiko: sure I know about it, it's my cross
<kiko> ddaa, does this bug essentially bzr-native-imports?
<ddaa> it works, about as much as a tetraplegic newborn
<bradb> kiko: My other main concern is the assumption about datecreated being stable, but I guess the test suite will tell, because I /think/ it would mainly be an issue in the test suite.
<ddaa> kiko: nope, it's "make imports not require manual driving from a vcs-imports member"
<kiko> bradb, agreed.
<ddaa> kiko: which depends on bzr-native
<kiko> ddaa, ah. okay.
<kiko> ddaa, can you kick that one manually?
<bradb> (likewise with dateassigned, etc.)
<ddaa> kiko: I can give it some love, I hoped to get some code done today, but apparently it's not the day :(
<bradb> kiko: What's the plan there? Wait and see?
<kiko> bradb, yep. I'm about to land it with your suggestions
<bradb> kiko: ok, sounds good, thanks.
<ddaa> kiko: interestingly, it's also a case of "+source for CVS confuses people utterly"
<ddaa> root=:pserver:anonymous@beaver.cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/beaver
<kiko> that page is utterly confusing indeed
<ddaa> module=cc
<ddaa> branch=MAIN
<ddaa> module should be "beaver" (sourceforge naming policy)
<ddaa> actually, branch=HEAD
<ddaa> branch should be MAIN (no other value is legal here since Montreal)
<ddaa> kiko: also, I _still_ cannot post +sourceadmin!
<kiko> ddaa, remind me why is that broken? permissions?
<ddaa> yeah
<kiko> ddaa, land the one-liner dude
<ddaa> it's probably more involved than you think
<ddaa> ahttps://launchpad.net/products/launchpad-bazaar/+bug/42928
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42928 in launchpad-bazaar "vcs-imports needs tests" [High,Confirmed]  
<ddaa> I can get things done by poking the db manually anyway
<kiko> carlos, what is the potranslation table?
<kiko> ddaa, I thought it was just a permissions fix
<ddaa> it is just a permission fix, a very large one, with accompanying tests
<carlos> kiko: the table that stores all translations
<carlos> kiko: pomsgid table stores the english ones and the other the translations
<kiko> carlos, what is it used for? I thought we stored these in posubmission?
<carlos> no
<kiko> carlos, why is having potranslation separate from posubmission useful?
<carlos> posubmission link those translations with pomsgset
<carlos> kiko: because you can have the same translation for different pofiles
<carlos> for instance, evolution in hoary vs. evolution in breezy
<kiko> carlos, sure. but does that matter?
<SteveA> salgado, BjornT: pong
<carlos> kiko: a lot, unless you want to repeat again and again the same string
<SteveA> kiko, flacoste: pong
<SteveA> carlos: pong
<carlos> kiko: one potranslation row could be used 3-4 times
<kiko> carlos, hmmm. I don't see that being such a big advantage, but ok.
<carlos> kiko: if we don't use a separate table, we would need it 3-4 times inside posubmission
<flacoste> SteveA: do you have time to discuss https://launchpad.canonical.com/ITicketTargetAdapter
<carlos> SteveA: do you have time for the meeting with danilos ?
<SteveA> flacoste: I can discuss it briefly today.  There are some caveats, as kiko pointed out.
<SteveA> carlos: yes, how about at 30 minutes past?
<SteveA> it is 6.07pm for me now
<flacoste> SteveA: how do you want to do this: phone, irc, mail?
<carlos> danilos: is that ok for you?
<SteveA> so at 6.30
<carlos> SteveA: that's fine for me
<danilos> SteveA, carlos: that sounds a bit too late
<carlos> danilos: it's 5.30 for you
<SteveA> 22 mins from now
<danilos> I need to be in the British embassy before 19h, and it depends on how long it takes
<danilos> SteveA: sure then, lets try it then
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> flacoste: let's try irc to start with
<SteveA> flacoste: after my call with danilo and carlos
<flacoste> SteveA: fine, just ping me when you're ready
<SteveA> kiko: are you available on irc then too?
<carlos> SteveA: hmm, I think danilo told me that he lacks a headset so this meeting should be on irc
<SteveA> ok
<danilos> carlos, SteveA: that's right, I don't have it with me
<kiko> SteveA, not really, I'm quite busy
<SteveA> kiko: ok, np.  we should have a call sometime, btw
<kiko> sure thing
<ddaa> mh, I'm the one confused, the beaver cvsmodule was correct
<danilos> SteveA, carlos: ping?
<SteveA> hey
<SteveA> let's hop over to #launchpad-meeting
<danilos> SteveA: I'm in
<SteveA> carlos_: -> #launchpad-meeting
<carlos_> SteveA, danilos: Hi, sorry, I don't know what's going on with my irc connection today...
<Kreuger> hi
<Kreuger> I was wondering if osmeone can help me
<carlos> Kreuger: just ask and we will try to help you
<Kreuger> how do I close a project and team I created?
<ddaa> mh... looks like svn://opensource.ikse.net crashed...
<ddaa> kiko: can you tick the checkbox there, please https://launchpad.net/products/picard/main/+sourceadmin
<ddaa> kiko: can you also copy the svn details from there https://launchpad.net/products/wormux/0.7 to there https://launchpad.net/products/wormux/trunk
<kiko> ddaa, it's unauthorized for me too.
<ddaa> you're admin?
<kiko> yes
* ddaa shakes head in desperation
<kiko> ddaa, looks like a real bug
<ddaa> man
<kiko> or something in the security handlers
<kiko> ddaa, if you explain /how/ this should work matsubara should be able to fix it.
<carlos> Kreuger: I don't think we have a way to do it
<ddaa> this form is thoroughly broken, something like the last 10 "fixes" have been done by folks not understanding what it should do, based on summary information
<carlos> Kreuger: Why do you want to do it?
<ddaa> kiko: that's why there's a bug saying that it should have tests
<ddaa> I think I'll bump this bug to critical and pub bzr-native and do it before doing anything more on bzr-native...
<Kreuger> because I've found it much too confusing, you have to link to external bugtrackers and such. a friend has set up another system that I will be using instead.
<kiko> ddaa, doesn't sound like a bad idea given it won't be as much work as bzr-native!
<ddaa> matter of priorities...
<kiko> ddaa, prioritizing short tasks is often wise
<ddaa> the boss made it absolutely crystal clear that I'm not to do anything but get good native-bzr imports from svn, and anything distracting me from getting there should be offloaded.
<ddaa> Well, I think the +sourceadmin breakage got to the point when I need to spare the time to spec it out enough to offload it...
<carlos> Kreuger: ok, please, mail launchpad-users@lists.ubuntu.com with your request
<carlos> Kreuger: also, would be really helpful if you could add some comments about why did you choose the other system instead of launchpad
<carlos> but it's not a requirement, just some input to see what would we improve
<Kreuger> alright
<kiko> BjornT, ping?
<SteveA> flacoste: ping
<flacoste> SteveA: pong
<SteveA> BjornT, salgado: there was a vhosting issue.  I'd like to discuss it after I have a brief chat with francis.
<SteveA> flacoste: #launchpad-meeting please
<flacoste> /joing #launchpad-meeting
<Kreuger> thanks for the help carlos
<carlos> Kreuger: you are welcome
* bradb & # lunch
<SteveA> salgado: ping
<salgado> SteveA, pong
<kiko> BjornT, ping?
<SteveA> salgado: you pinged me earlier about some vhosting issue with shipit
<SteveA> I have 30 mins before going to the gym
<salgado> SteveA, yeah. I wanted to check with you if we can do something similar to what we do with blueprint to have a shipit.launchpad.dev
<SteveA> salgado: yes, i'd like to do that, one for each shipit domain
<SteveA> salgado: we need to plan it carefully to check on localhost, on staging, and in production
<SteveA> it also needs a slightly different setup than blueprint
<salgado> exactly. that was my concern
<SteveA> because it has a different root object
<salgado> I guess you don't have time for this planning now?
<SteveA> if things aren't causing a problem right now, I'd like this to wait for me to do it.  but if you want to get this done, I can give you some pointers and then I can review later.
<SteveA> I'm fine with either, if you want to do shipit maintenance
<SteveA> I'm a bit concerned about doing it for next week, if everything is working fine now
<SteveA> because I may not be around next week for the rollout
<salgado> it can wait, no problem
<SteveA> otoh, if bjorn is around, he'll be able to handle it
<SteveA> as he knows that code well
<SteveA> salgado: would you file a bug about it?
<SteveA> the basic sketch is:
<salgado> the only trouble it causes is that I can't use the new-style pagetests' getLink() and co
<SteveA>  - add three shipit host lines to the conf files
<SteveA>  - add a new publications that knows about the shipit root objects
<SteveA>  - tell people to update their /etc/hosts if they need to test locally
<SteveA>  - change apache setup on staging not to to vhosting in the URL 
<SteveA> you should be able to use the new-style pagetest stuff
* carlos -> out
<carlos> see you!
<BjornT> kiko: pong
* SteveA and salgado discussed the issue, and came up with a solution
<SteveA> the solution is to replace shipit's custom canonical_url data implementation with one that uses the new conf file + siteroot in browser:url
<SteveA> then new style testbrowser tests can be written for shipit
<SteveA> and this is half way to having full new-style vhost support for shipit
<kiko> BjornT, too late, I need to hop out for lunch, ping you when I'm back
* SteveA --> gym
<salgado> BjornT, do you know the circunstances in whith we pass request=None to canonical_url()?
<doko> bradb: ping
<BjornT> salgado: well, what do you mean? we usually pass request=None to canonical_url
<salgado> yeah, that was confusing, sorry BjornT. my questions actually is, in what circunstances we can reach the end of canonical_url() having a request == None
<BjornT> salgado: ah. basically when you use canonical_url from a script you don't have a request, so it will be None and we'll use root_url instead.
<Mez> whats up with Rosetta ?
<Mez> OOPS-191B468
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/191B468
<jordi> ugh, I really am quite uninspired to write stuff today
<jordi> can anyone cluebat me at https://help.launchpad.net/RosettaNewImportPolicy?action=diff&rev2=2&rev1=1 ?
<salgado> Mez, I think it's a reported bug.
<salgado> BjornT, ah, I see. I guess I have a problem, then
<matsubara> Mez: carlos is looking into that problem. We'll have a fix for it this week I think.
<bradb> doko: pong
<salgado> BjornT, have you seen Steve's sugestion to solve the vhost issue we talked about earlier?
<Mez> matsubara, cool - I was bored and started translating it into english
<BjornT> salgado: yeah, i saw it. i can't see what the problem is, though.
<kiko> BjornT, ping
<BjornT> pong
<kiko> BjornT, so I'm doing the fix for bugcomment optimization
<kiko> BjornT, part of that requires me moving BugComment to database/
<kiko> are you okay with that?
<salgado> BjornT, the problem is that the layer we're in is stored in the request, and we need different root URLs for each layer
<BjornT> kiko: well, it depends on what changes you did. but if it really requires you to move it, i don't have a problem with it.
<kiko> BjornT, basically, I need to construct the message objects inside a method in bugtask.
<kiko> BjornT, I construct them in a way which requires only 2 queries instead of N*2 queries.
<kiko> but to do so I need to issue two special queries -- one on attachments and one on chunks
<kiko> then I amalgamate the two together into bugcomments
<BjornT> ok, sounds good.
<kiko> that's why I need them to be created in database code
<kiko> and to maintain code dependency policy..
<salgado> BjornT, you see the problem? I need a single new rootsite (shipit), but I need three new root_urls, and I need to decide which root_url to used based on the request
<BjornT> salgado: aren't you going to add three config items as for the blueprint site? (i.e both hostname and root_url)
<salgado> BjornT, yes, I think a need bogh hostname and root_url for each of shipit-ubuntu, shipit-kubuntu and shipit-edubuntu
<salgado> BjornT, but then I can't have three new rootsites --I need to have a single one
<BjornT> salgado: hmm, better check with steve how he wants it. for now you should be able to get it to work if you leave rootsite as None. that way it will pick up the correct url from the request.
<matsubara> anybody seen this before: OOPS-190B176?
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/190B176
<kiko> matsubara, not be
<SteveA> matsubara: that's an interesting exception.  have you seen it in any other reports?
<matsubara> SteveA: nope, first time and only once.
<matsubara> SteveA: have any idea of what could have caused that?
<SteveA> I have an idea what it's about.
<SteveA> I'm asking jim fulton.
<CarlFK> how do I reject a bug I reported ?  (I am logged in to lp, looking at the bug)
<matsubara> CarlFK: click on the name of the product/source package under Affects columns
<CarlFK> thanks 
<bradb> bug 1095, fwiw
<bradb> CarlFK: ^^
<CarlFK> yup
<SteveA> matsubara: I have an idea
<matsubara> SteveA: what is it?
<SteveA> it looks like a combination of an edge case in the component architecture (zope adapter registration stuff) and perhaps a leaky sqlobject cache.  BugTask has some interesting stuff in its _init where it uses alsoProvides to stick extra interfaces on an object
<SteveA> it's possible that was an edge case of some sqlobject problem combined with a component architecture "being too paranoid" problem
<SteveA> if it happens again, let me know
<matsubara> SteveA: ok, I'll. Should I report a bug about it to keep track of that issue?
<SteveA> sure, can do.
<LaserJock> what's currently the best way of getting info from LP for scipting use? wget URls?
<bradb> LaserJock: Imagination. But http://ploum.frimouvy.org/?115-conseil-001-in-the-middle-of-the-boxes might give you some ideas.
<LaserJock> bradb: oh, I've already got the imagination, it's just a matter of getting anythin useful out of it ;-)
<bradb> heh
<LaserJock> bradb: I doubt people will be happy with me if I start uploading imaginary bug fixes :-)
<kiko> BjornT, bradb: have a working fix for the bugcomment performance issue.
<flacoste> is there an example of a reusable interface test in launchpad?
<flacoste> i would like to define a base interface tests for ITicketTarget and use it on the three implementation we have
<flacoste> instead of copy/pasting the basic test across implementation
<flacoste> i guess that was a question for BjornT or kiko...
<kiko> flacoste, I think there are things in ftests that are reusable. I'm not familiar with them, though
<bradb> kiko: Cool. I'm just reviewing my diff for the security/privacy collapsing + some other refactoring + fixing some related bugs along the way (like making sure the correct radio button is selected when making an error entering the package name)
* bradb folded sourcepackage-filebug.pt into bugtarget-filebug.pt too
<kiko> cool.
<kiko> bradb, BjornT: have time for a review?
<bradb> kiko: I can do it, if it's short.
<kiko> bradb, it's short-ish, but you scratch my back etc
<kiko> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file4AodVa.html
<bradb> Just adding my branch to PR, then will look.
<bradb> kiko: what bug is this meant to fix?
<kiko> bradb, one of the performance bugs, one sec.
<kiko> bug 42755
#launchpad 2006-07-11
<lifeless> Kinnison: has stub run the transaction on staging for you yet ?
<cprov> lifeless: not yet, AFAIK. Could you try that ? kiko have some arguments against it, though
* cprov leaving, will be back soon 
<mdz> gah, I wanted to talk to cprov
<kiko> gah
<mdz> now he gets a bug report instea
<mdz> d
<kiko> well
<kiko> not against it though
<mdz> kiko: against what?
<mdz> bug 52595
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52595 in soyuz "Unable to fetch dist-upgrader from queue" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/52595
<kiko> Kinnison's SQL query
<mdz> kiko: I don't see that file on drescher so I assume it's in the librarian.  would it be possible to get a copy of it?
<kiko> mdz, hmm, probably, but I don't actually know how
<kiko> mdz, cprov will be back from home soon enough, though.
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<jamesh> hmm
<jamesh> if I add an attachment as the first message in an LP bug it doesn't show up in the main body of the page: only the portlet
<mpt> By "as the first message" do you mean the description, or the first comment?
<jamesh> first comment
<jamesh> which happens to contain the same text as the description so is not displayed
<jamesh> (I've also got basic SF tracker import going, btw)
<mpt> jamesh, so let me get this straight
<mpt> someone reported a bug
<mpt> then you added a comment that was identical to the initial report, except with an attachment added?
<jamesh> mpt: no.  This is with the SF.net importer I'm writing
<mpt> oh
<mpt> So sf.net allows bug reports that include an attachment in the description
<jamesh> mpt: I imported a bug from SF.net where the initial comment also added an attachment
<mpt> whereas Malone doesn't expect that
<mpt> I see
<jamesh> not quite
<jamesh> a malone bug has a list of messages attached to it which are the comments
<jamesh> if the bug description text matches the first message's text exactly, then that message is not displayed on the bug page
<jamesh> (this is what leads to the apparent comment duplication when you edit the bug description)
<mpt> yes.
<jamesh> attachments hang off the messages, and I hung attachment off the first message
<jamesh> mpt: I wonder if a better heuristic would be to only show the bug description if it differs from the first message
<jamesh> rather than only show the first message if it differs from the description
<jamesh> ?
<spiv> jamesh: that sounds better to me
<SteveA> morning
<jamesh> hi SteveA 
<SteveA> morning james
<SteveA> I see you made some progress on the SF import stuff for python
<jamesh> yeah
<SteveA> awesome
<jamesh> I guess we'll be able to put our name on the competition page soon
<spiv> SteveA: hello
<SteveA> hi spiv
<SteveA> jamesh: yep.  as soon as we have the test server up with email, and the data imported
<jamesh> SteveA: so far, the import code doesn't have any special casing for python, so should be usable if other SF-using projects want to make the switch.
<SteveA> excellent!
<SteveA> jamesh: did you report the ekiga crash bug?
<carlos> morning
<SteveA> hi carlos
<jamesh> SteveA: I haven't.  didn't really have much info for a crash report
<SteveA> ok.  I guess you'll change the ulimit for core dumps when we have the next call
<jamesh> or run ekiga under gdb from the start
<jamesh> although I am tempted to just use shtoom
<spiv> I can't make shtoom work for some reason.
<spiv> It says "received packet with unknown PT 1" if I try any of Canonical addresses.
<spiv> The fwd.pulver.com echo test rings, but then hangs up immediately, maybe due to not finding common codecs?
<SteveA> things should all use GSM as a minimum
<spiv> The debugging from shtoom isn't hugely informative, despite being rather verbose.
<SteveA> hassle anthony :-)
<SteveA> tell him you want to switch from ekiga and he'll help :-p
<spiv> Hehe.
<spiv> Well, building pygsm didn't make any difference, so it's probably not codecs.
<jamesh> just tried shtoom to voip.canonical.com myself and get the same error as spiv
<spiv> Well, it's not just me then :)
* jamesh blames asterisk
<spiv> shtoom claims to have been tested with asterisk.
<spiv> SteveA: can I have a pre-impl call with you about bug 49991
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 49991 in launchpad-bazaar "browse supermirror branches with bzr server" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/49991
<SteveA> spiv: sure.  i'd prefer it to be in a while, as there will be loud vacuuming happening here soon
<spiv> SteveA: Fair enough.  I'll occupy myself with other things...
<jordi> carlos: oi
<carlos> jordi: hi
<jordi> carlos?
<SteveA> jamesh: I don't see the zope specs on staging any more :-(
<jamesh> SteveA: I guess staging got updated then
<jamesh> SteveA: should be back soon
<SteveA> ok, cool
<jamesh> done.
<SteveA> spiv: ping
<SteveA> jamesh: what do you think about doing a daily cron job on staging to update the specs sometime after the database update?
<jamesh> SteveA: probably a good idea.  Do you know what time would be good?
<SteveA> I don't.  Stu would
<jamesh> I'll ask him when he's around aain
<spiv> SteveA: pong
<SteveA> hi spiv 
<SteveA> call?
<spiv> That'd be good.  What protocol? :)
<SteveA> let's try the canonical spi
<SteveA> um sip
<spiv> Ok.
<spiv> I just got the machine-gun fire.
<SteveA> oh poo
<SteveA> say something
<SteveA> i heard you
<SteveA> elmo: ping
<SteveA> maybe elmo can debug this half conversation...
<SteveA> let's try again
<SteveA> i'll call you this time
<spiv> I'm ready, I think.
<SteveA> how did you change the codec?
<spiv> I didn't.
<spiv> I haven't changed those settings at all, though I have looked at them.
<SteveA> found it
<spiv> I get the impression that the louder sounds you make come through fine, it's the quiet ones that get turned into an alien clicking at me while underwater.
<spiv> But as I can't hear the sounds that get mangled, that's just guesswork :)
<SteveA> ok, i'm using pcmu now
<SteveA> i had to totally disable gsm
<spiv> It's wierd how first time it said GSM for both In and Out, and the second time, when you called me, it was PCMU.
* SteveA tries calling again
<spiv> I hear nothing.
<SteveA> seems to be hung
<SteveA> your voicemail
<spiv> I apparently have 2 voice mails.  I'll get getting them...
<SteveA> no
<SteveA> don't
<SteveA> they are stupid
<spiv> Heh, ok.
<SteveA> they are stupid things where i hung up before leaving a message
<SteveA> it is a lame voicemail system
<SteveA> it just made me leave anothe rvoicemail
<SteveA> try calling me
<spiv> Ok.
<SteveA> change to pcmu
<spiv> Ok.
<SteveA> to do that, go into prefs
<SteveA> disable gsm
<stub> spiv: I assigned you as implementer of https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+spec/stop-spurious-test-failures
<SteveA> move pcmu up
<spiv> stub: ta
<spiv> No good?
<SteveA> try again
<spiv> Ok
<SteveA> my audio module thing crashed
<spiv> Very odd.
<SteveA> this is bollocks
<SteveA> let's use skype
<spiv> Ok.
<iwj> Is there some way someone with magic access to LP could help me out with unsubscribing from 34112 ?
<iwj> I'm "also notified" and it has about twenty duplicates.
<spiv> SteveA: http://goffredo-baroncelli.homelinux.net/bazaar
<spiv> Oh, you dropped off?
<SteveA> yes
<spiv> I don't notice immediately because there's no machine gun fire.
<SteveA> i made the mistake of briefly suspending the skype process
<Kinnison> iwj: of the 1004 bugs you have a subscription record for, none are 34112
<spiv> Hmm, gone again.
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> me again
<spiv> Got an itchy trigger finger?
<SteveA> this time, i tried to switch to desktop 2
<SteveA> and turned off my wireless for 1 second instead
<SteveA> and this confused skype
<spiv> Ah.
<spiv> Why must all software be crap? :)
<iwj> Kinnison: That's nice.  But I'm getting mail for 34112.
<Kinnison> iwj: you must be subscribed to one of its duplicates or something
<iwj> Yes.  As I say it has about twenty.
<SteveA> ian is in the "also notified" list
<Kinnison> SteveA: unfortunately nothing in the UI makes it clear what that is composed of and why he's there
<iwj> Since the UI doesn't provide a way for me to find out where that's coming from I was wondering if someone with DB access could run a quick query.
<iwj> To save me visiting twenty different bug pages (and perhaps sub-pages).
<SteveA> i just visited the pages
<SteveA> and i didn't see you listed as a direct subscriber on any of them
<iwj> I'm probably the contact for some package that one of the dupes has a task for.
<SteveA> that list should have link titles
<SteveA> that say where the subscription comes from
<iwj> Indeed.  I filed a bug about that :-).
<iwj> The only reason I'm chasing 34112 specifically is because it generates lots of junk.
<ddaa> jamesh: lifeless: feedback welcome on https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad-bazaar/+spec/vcs-imports-knits-upgrade
<Chawnskie> Hi All.
<Chawnskie> I've reproduced bug 48556: Installing 6.06 on an ASUS s96j laptop w/ Intel 945PM chipset.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48556 in linux-source-2.6.15 "ACPI-0517: ****Error Method parse/execudion failed" [Critical,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/48556
<Chawnskie> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/48556
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48556 in linux-source-2.6.15 "ACPI-0517: ****Error Method parse/execudion failed" [Critical,Fix committed]  
<Chawnskie> Does anybody know of a snapshot build with a fix?
<SteveA> hi
<SteveA> that sounds like something for #ubuntu
<SteveA> rather than #launchpad
<Chawnskie> SteveA:  Hi.
<Chawnskie> I tried there first, but it's a bit of a mess and got no response.  :-/
<SteveA> here, we only care about bugs in the launchpad service
<SteveA> not about bugs in linux or ubuntu
<Chawnskie> Ahh, sorry.  I'll go wait for it to calm down in #ubuntu and then ask again :-)
<ddaa> Chawnskie: when #ubuntu is calm, that usually means your connection has dropped :)
<Chawnskie> :-)  Cheers.
<carlos> stub: hi, around?
<stub> carlos: yes
<carlos> stub: How could I represent something like:
<carlos> SELECT pofile.id | NULL AS pofile .....
<carlos> stub: that means that pofile would be NULL
<carlos> and I want to return NULL in that case
<stub> I don't understand sorry.
<stub> If pofile.id is 24, what should be selected? If pofile.id is NULL, what should be selected?
<carlos> say that I have a OUTER JOIN that joins two tables and that we could have one of those tables join without value
<carlos> in that case, a pofile row would not exist
<carlos> and thus, pofile.id is not valid because there is not such row
<stub> pofile.id would be NULL in that case
<stub> The row exists, it just contains nothing but NULLs
<carlos> I see
<carlos> stub: ok, thanks
<carlos> daniloo: hi
<carlos> daniloo: do you have a new nick every day? ;-)
<daniloo> carlos: no, just the irc connection died
<carlos> oh, I didn't see you were connected as danilos ;-)
<danilos> it's crap there is already one danilo on freenode :)
<carlos> danilos: yeah, I got 'carlos' because previous owner stop using it for 3 months
<carlos> perhaps is the same case here ;-)
<carlos> danilos: btw, did you get my email with the source code link and bug links?
<danilos> carlos: yup, but you naturally didn't get my response :)
<danilos> lp is huuugeee :)
<carlos> danilos: right, I didn't get it
<carlos> danilos: yeah, but you don't need to touch the whole tree ;-)
<carlos> danilos: I could guide with your fix bug fix
<carlos> so you know more or less the layout we are using
<danilos> carlos: sure, but I first need to get it, and it takes a while at 256kbps :)
<danilos> I'll probably make a lunch break while it downloads
<carlos> sure
* carlos -> lunch
<stub> I got distracted and missed todays rollout. Anyone going to cry if I put it off until tomorrow quiet time?
<salgado> stub, would it be possible to do the roll out before running the shipit export script?
<stub> I'll turn off the shipit export and run it after the rollout. It will just run a few hours later than normal.
<SteveA> re
<jamesh> SteveA: I was looking at modifying the security policy in webapp/authorization.py to allow calling sync/syncUpdate on SQLBase instances, but I'm not usre whether that is the right place
<jamesh> SteveA: the checkPermission() method in that file doesn't seem to be the right level, and isn't called when accessing attributes not covered by the security declarations
<SteveA> ah, of course
<SteveA> I had forgotten about that
<jamesh> it just gets a permission name and an object, rather than an object + an attribute name
<SteveA> so, a simpler thing would be
<SteveA> to register those names as allowed at the level of the checker
<SteveA> which is all getting rather complicated
<SteveA> so I think go for the function that unwraps the instance, and calls syncUpdate() on it
<SteveA> that is simple to understand
<jamesh> fair enough.
<SteveA> and will continue to work whatever we do
<digistones> hello everyone
<spiv> SteveA: elmo solved my ekiga problem.  Apparently "silence detection" actually means "make the other person sound like a drowning alien insect".
<salgado> is it a known problem that the "E-mail me about changes to this bug report" checkbox you see when commenting on a bug is not working anymore?
<salgado> bradb, the "E-mail me about changes to this bug report" checkbox you see when commenting on a bug doesn't seem to work anymore. have you noticed that?
<salgado> I mean, is there a bug open already?
<bradb> salgado: By "doesn't work" do you mean you check it but don't get subscribed to the bug?
<salgado> exactly
<bradb> salgado: In production?
<salgado> bradb, in production and in one of my local branches
<ddaa> where can I find documentation/examples to write testbrowser-based pagetests?
<SteveA> spiv: ah.  i didn't have that turned on
<matsubara> ddaa: lib/zope/testbrowser/README.txt
<ddaa> matsubara: thanks
<SteveA> ddaa: but note also that we have some standard 'browser' instances ready for you to use
<SteveA> logged in and ready
<bradb> salgado: Looking into it now.
<ddaa> SteveA: where can I find them?
<salgado> bradb, cool, thanks
<matsubara> ddaa: https://launchpad.canonical.com/PageTests
<ddaa> matsubara: thanks lot
<matsubara> ddaa: np
<bradb> salgado: I just sync'd to rf, and it worked for me in both the status edit form, and the comment form at the bottom of the bug page. Can you reproduce it on current rf?
<salgado> bradb, just tried on staging and it worked fine. sorry for the noise
<bradb> cool
<kiko> bradb, remind me of one thing
<kiko> bradb: did you by any chance make bugattachment's message column nullable?
<kiko> say no 
<bradb> kiko: nope
<bradb> i just made it possible to attach a file without filling in the comment
<bradb> the attachment is still associated to a message though
<jamesh> bradb: what do you think of changing the bug page template to hide the bug description if it is equal to the first comment, rather than hiding the first comment?
<bradb> jamesh: I'd prefer neither, tbh. The right way to do that, IMHO, is to never show the description as a comment
<jamesh> bradb: the problem I ran into is importing bugs that have an attachment on the first comment, which doesn't show up if first comment == description
<bradb> jamesh: Can you just show the attachments of the first comment under the description?
<jamesh> bradb: I suppose so.  we'd want to not show them in the case where first comment != description though
<jamesh> bradb: it seems simpler to only show description if it differs from the first comment though
<bradb> jamesh: Simpler to implement, I agree.
<bradb> But it's hard to explain why a bug doesn't have a description.
<bradb> And then suddenly does.
<jamesh> people also get confused why a new comment suddenly appears if they edit the description
<bradb> jamesh: Yep, bug 5935
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 5935 in malone "bug description seems duplicated" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/5935
<jamesh> I'd think "description doesn't display til you edit it" is easier to understand than "first comment doesn't display til you edit the description"
<bradb> I wrote about a solution to this problem to launchpad@, I think it was.
<jamesh> anyway, it is mostly a cosmetic issue
<bradb> i.e. "This bug report has been modified since it was originally reported. _View the original report_.
<bradb> "
<jamesh> the attachment is still available in the portlet (assuming the user notices it ...)
<salgado> SteveA, have a minute to chat about a shipit problem reported by marilize?
<SteveA> salgado: I will in 10-15 mins
<salgado> SteveA, cool. should I ping you again later, then?
<bradb> jamesh: I think that when we implement KeepingBugsConcise (which is basically just collapsing the original description if the description is updated), this will seem a lot more obvious.
<SteveA> salgado: ok
<bradb> it can probably be implemented pretty quickly too
<bradb> i think i'll try doing that after i do the landscape hack today
<jamesh> bradb: for the SF import, would it be easy to move milestones around afterwards if I create them on the wrong product series?
<jamesh> (or if we later add new series that would be better homes for those milestones)
<bradb> jamesh: I think it should be a simple db update. Just confirming something...
<jamesh> bradb: if it is, then I'll finish the milestone import code.  That'd be everything except converting categories to keywords
<jamesh> which would probably provide a decent first import once we've got the testing LP instance set up
<bradb> jamesh: Sweet! Yeah, I think it's easy to move ms's around with a simple UPDATE.
<salgado> SteveA?
<SteveA> salgado: hi
<SteveA> can we talk on ekiga?
<salgado> sure
<salgado> but I just realized ekiga threw away my config
<salgado> will have to do it again
<SteveA> I just saw some code pass by in the review list like:
<SteveA>   comments = sorted(comments.values(), key=lambda x: x.index)
<SteveA> please, don't use "x"
<SteveA> because "x.index" is meaningless
<SteveA> unless you're marie curie
<SteveA> call it "comment.index" or something
<ddaa> foobar.index
<SteveA> yeah... then we'd all go into hospital
<SteveA> for diagnosis using foobar rays
<spiv> Isn't that a place to use operator.attrgetter?
<SteveA> well spotted spiv
<spiv> Which avoids the 'x' problem entirely, but not naming anything ;)
* SteveA rocks out to "my guitar wants to kill your mama" while waiting for salgado to call
<malcc> SteveA: I don't generally disagree that variable names should mean something, but here the need to use a variable name at all in this bit of python syntax chicken-sprinkling is just an artifact, that's just how you spell "sort on index"
<SteveA> malcc: pythons can eat chickens whole.
<ddaa> duh, I've been writing a vcs-imports-test-plan for almost two hours
<ddaa> it's making progress, but it's starting to make me want to cry
<bradb> I'm so hungry I'll die if I don't go to Subway right now.
<spiv> malcc: so use operator.attrgetter and be happy :)
* bradb & # lunch
<SteveA> but in any case, someone can read:    key=lambda comment: comment.index   and understand it immediately
<SteveA> but this needs you to look at more context:   key=lambda x: x.index
<spiv> malcc: but I find that if I can't give a meaningful name to something, there's a problem, and if I can, then there's no good reason not to.
<SteveA> when I read that, I ask myself "what is .index being got from?"
<SteveA> the answer is "x", so I need to read other code to answer "what is x here?"
<ddaa> I started being very detailed (almost pseudocode), but now I'm being force to be higher level, and even then I cannot find a reasonable way to specify satisfying code coverage...
<spiv> I agree with Steve.  The less context required to comprehend a piece of code, the better.  That principle applies at many scales: expressions, statements, functions, modules.
<SteveA> if it says "comment", I don't need to ask that question.  clearer code.
<SteveA> at what cost?
<SteveA> the cost of a few characters of typing
<SteveA> and arguably reduced maintenance, increased clarity for all readers in the future
<SteveA> I, for one, welcome our new python-eating chicken overlords.
<ddaa> it is my experience that any loophole in that stuff will turn into a bug when implement by someone who do not really understand it, but functional tests cannot be reasonably exhaustive without going combinatorial...
<SteveA> ddaa: get 75% of the way there, and then talk it over with a reviewer
<SteveA> salgado: what's up?
<spiv> Talking it over with another person might help you find a better way to express the requiresments.
<spiv> requirements, rather.
<ddaa> I'll post it to launchpad@ when I think I have vaguely touched all the important points...
<SteveA> ddaa: call a reviewer for a chat before then
<SteveA> otherwise you may well get caught in the perfectionist trap again
<LarstiQ> SteveA: and the code is a bit less general, but not a problem for this lambda
<SteveA> if the code were more general, it should become a function, with a docstring explaining the general case
<SteveA> one reason a small lambda is okay is because it is so simple it is self-documenting
<SteveA> general-purpose lambdas I find scary
* LarstiQ nods
<ddaa> jamesh: BjornT: somebody up for a call? Need a reviewer to keep me sane.
<salgado> SteveA, one of the server's disks stopped here, sorry
<kiko> salgado, I need to kick the server once again though
<mdz> cprov-lunch: if a build goes into dep-wait because, e.g. it is in main and build-depends on a package in universe, will the dep-wait be automatically cleared when the package moves to main?
<cprov> mdz: dep-wait auto retry doesn't depend on component, AFAIK. It will be retried next queue-builder run if the package is published. What build ?
<mdz> cprov: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gnome-python-desktop/2.15.4-0ubuntu1
<ruffneck> nice ;)
<mdz> cprov: I fixed the overrides for libgnome-media-dev, but I want to know if I need to do anything further for the bulid to be retried
<cprov> mdz: it will be handled next queue-builder run, after the current cron.daily
<ruffneck> cool
<mdz> cprov: ok, thanks
<ruffneck> I tried the ubuntu libux live CD
<cprov> mdz: if libgnome-media-dev is published it will retry the build
<mdz> cprov: and moving between components qualifies as being republished?
<ruffneck> sick
<cprov> mdz: something is wrong, libgnome-media-dev  was published in universe at 2006-07-11 09:08:05 BRT, your dep-wait build finished at 2006-07-11 14:09:40 BRT, it should have found the dep
<cprov> mdz: I will wait this next queue-builder run, if it doesn't rescue the build in question I'll do it manually and investigate the bug in our code
<mdz> cprov: s/universe/main/ ?
<mdz> cprov: the issue is that libgnome-media-dev is in universe, while gnome-python-desktop (which build-deps on it) is in main
<cprov> mdz: no, the first pub was in universe/gnome
<mdz> cprov: see above
<mdz> this is the question I was asking in the first place
<mdz> it needed to be promoted from universe to main in order for the package to build
<mdz> but apparently that doesn't clear the dep-wait
<cprov> mdz: right, the chroot only looks for dep in main.
<cprov> mdz: even if the auto-dep-retry doesn't do the same (it doesn't respect components) the result is expected
<cprov> mdz: uhmm, not exactly , we retry the packages more than necessary. This is a bug :(
<mdz> cprov: but we didn't retry this one, which actually needs it :-)
<cprov> mdz: it might be retried before (the time window from created to built is bigger than usual).
* cprov patiently waits the current cron.daily (45 min already)
<cprov> mdz: https://launchpad.net/+builds/+build/226318, was automatically rescued
<mdz> cprov: thanks
<cprov> mdz: np
<kiko> bradb, good idea!
<bradb> :)
<kiko> bradb, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileDA3vJw.html
* bradb looks
<bradb> kiko: Where is bugtask necessary for BugTaskComment, btw?
<kiko> bradb, bugtaskcomment/fmt:url
<kiko> sorry if that wasn't clear 
<kiko> but that's why it's required.
<kiko> (and yes, I guess we could use ILaunchbag there...)
<bradb> or you could build the URL by not using fmt:url
<kiko> how?
<kiko> fmt:url isn't to blame
<kiko> the URL /does/ require a bugtask
<kiko> oh
<kiko> what /do/ you mean?
<bradb> not use fmt:url on the comment object, i mean
<bradb> e.g. tal:attributes="href string:${context/fmt:url}/comments/${comment/id}"
<kiko> bradb, you mean just link to +comments/index?
<kiko> I don't have a context there.
<bradb> (or /index...whatever it's supposed to be there)
<kiko> but I could use a relative index..
<kiko> err a relative link
<kiko> BjornT, do you use bugcomment/fmt:url anywhere else?
<kiko> bradb, actually, there's a problem with that
<kiko> bradb, the page has a self-link which would break
<kiko> I guess I could avoid that somehow
* kiko ponders how
<bradb> even the page should have bugtask as its context, no?
<kiko> I guess it does
<BjornT> kiko: no, i don't think i use it anywhere else. the only thing is the self-link as you pointed out.
<kiko> BjornT, what do you think of removing bugtask from the bugcomment?
<kiko> (and nuking its canonical_url)
<BjornT> kiko: i don't see much value in removing it.
<kiko> BjornT, have you seen bradb's arguments on the mailing list?
<kiko> or perhaps mine
<kiko> renaming it to BugTaskComment
<kiko> because of the bugtask attribute
<bradb> kiko: You can change this: sorted(comments.values(), key=lambda x: x.index)
<bradb> to: sorted(comments.values(), key=attrgetter("index"))
<bradb> (from operator import attrgetter)
<kiko> sure
<BjornT> kiko: well, that was the reason i put it in browser at the first place, the bugtask is used since the view needs it. i'd rather have it as it were (i.e. BugComment with a bugtask attached to it.)
<BjornT> it is a comment in a bug which needs a bugtask to render properly
<BjornT> s/in/on/
* kiko shrugs
<kiko> ok, whatever
<BjornT> i can agree that BugComment isn't the best name, but it's better than BugTaskComment
<bradb> kiko: the bug vs. bugtask naming was the only other concern i had
<kiko> yay.
<kiko> I'll add a comment explaining how BjornT prefers a class that lies about its true self
* kiko runs
<BjornT> BugTaskComment is a bigger lie :)
<kiko> nha nha nha
<bradb> BjornT: Have you started working on keywords? I'm just curious to give jamesh some info about the SF import.
<BjornT> bradb: no, not yet. i'll start tomorrow, though.
<bradb> BjornT: cool
<kiko> wow
<kiko> I have such a difficult prospect, getting BugCves right
<kiko> hah
<kiko> I need to group bugtasks per CVE
<kiko> how does one do that, mmmm
<bradb> kiko: another speed issue?
<kiko> yes
<kiko> the cve report page currently lists bugtasks grouped per CVE
<kiko> or hmm
<kiko> rather CVEs grouped per bug
<kiko> (which I find weird)
<kiko>             <tal:block repeat="cve bugtask/bug/cves">
<kiko> that is the heart of the performance problem.
<kiko> I see no way of solving this using SQLObject though
<kiko> hmmmm
<kiko> what I want is a query that returns bugtask, cve tuples.
<kiko> salgado, is there anything in SQLObject that will return that?
* kiko knows of something called otherColumn...
<kiko> ah
<kiko> selectAlso
<kiko> how does that help?
<salgado> I don't know. never heard of it
<kiko> it seems like selectAlso is only useful for order bys
<kiko> yep
<kiko> that's correct.
<kiko> and guess who implemented it?
<kiko> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/9
<jordi> ha, a danilo
<jordi> SteveA: ping?
<danilos> jordi: hey man
<danilos> jordi: how is it going?
<jordi> danilos: when do you dive into Launchpad?
<jordi> I'm discussing translation licences. It is LOTS of fun
<danilos> I am already starting, should be starting with some bugs so far, and we'll see what I'll do later :)
<jordi> coolio
<jordi> so you're danilo.segan@c.c already? 
<danilos> translation licenses, cool; I'd make them all GPL :)
<danilos> yup
<jordi> except, some apps are non-free :)
<danilos> I know, but that does the trick: you can only use this translation if you GPL the app :)
<danilos> j/k, of course :)
<carlos> danilos: hey!
<danilos> hey carlos
<carlos> did you manage to get a full launchpad tree?
<carlos> jordi: enjoy it! :-P
<danilos> jordi: (if I missed some msgs, it's because my IRC connection died and then transparently reconnected; blah)
<danilos> carlos: yeah, I am looking into it now and browsing the buglist :)
<carlos> danilos: the most interesting thing for you is at lib/canonical/launchpad
<carlos> the other paths are dependencies and infrastructure
<danilos> ok
<sivang> danilos: this is just being discussed in ubuntu-meeting, moving over to a iRC netowrk that dosn't require to identiy for PM, like OFTC
<sivang> danilos: (and Hi btw :) )
<carlos> sivang: the bad thing about that is that anyone could stole your nick ;-)
<danilos> sivang: (thanks :) ah, and preferably a network where "danilo" is not taken :)
<jordi> danilos: nope, didn't miss anything
<jordi> is danilo taken in OFTC?
<jordi> oftc is the target of that discussion
<danilos> jordi: dunno, can check :) if nicknames are not registered, then it probably isn't taken :)
<sivang> carlos: hmm, true
<sivang> carlos: then you have to use a detached sessions with IRSSI and maintain your nick this way :)
<jordi> it's not bad to register to nickserv everynow and then anyway :)
<jordi> I once lost my registration at either feenode or oftc
<carlos> seems like someone took carlos already....
<carlos> let's try to get it. It's not used since more than 4 months... (just same situation when I got carlos here)
<danilos> danilo is free (well, not anymore :)
<kiko> danilos, are the characters used in your Real Name used in your country?
<danilos> kiko: yes, they are just simple Cyrillic
<kiko> interesting. do you use mostly cyrillic or mostly latin?
<danilos> it depends on person: I mostly use Cyrillic as do many others, others use Latin
<danilos> and there are people who use Cyrillic in hand-written texts and Latin on computers
<kiko> I see
<kiko> danilos, which cyrillic variant do you use?
<danilos> kiko: what do you mean? it's a pretty standard cyrillic nowadays
<danilos> it's all part of 0x4000x47f Unicode range :)
<kiko> danilos, I see. I was under the impression that there were a few variants
<kiko> cool then
<danilos> not really, except some typographical variants of a couple of letters
<danilos> we need better pango support for opentype subst features for those, though :)
<sivang> carlos: you can register your nick there, btw
<carlos> sivang: It's already registered
<kiko> err salgado ping
<kiko> you need to prepend the postcode with a ", not a =
<kiko> did you just get the comment wrong
<kiko> or are you actually using =?
<salgado> I'm actually using =
<salgado> because that seems to work
<kiko> weird
<salgado> kiko, you mean that I should use a comma?
<salgado> oh, a double quote
<kiko> no, quotes
<kiko> yeah
<carlos> sivang: I just got it ;-)
<sivang> carlos: cool!
<jordi> kiko: hey dude
<kiko> hey jordi
<kiko> flacoste, did you manage to talk to SteveA about refactoring the tickettarget thing?
<flacoste> kiko: yes, i had a little chat with him yesterday
<kiko> flacoste, what did you guys decide?
<flacoste> kiko: bottom line was nice idea but not today
<kiko> bummer man
<flacoste> kiko: he want to do some experience in that area in two weeks
<kiko> it's a super-spritely-cool idea
<kiko> we will see!
* flacoste has set a reminder to ping SteveA on that on July 24th
<carlos> danilos: do you need me for anything?
<carlos> I'm going to have dinner
<carlos> and disconnect until tomorrow
<danilos> carlos: no, just go ahead :)
<carlos> ok
<carlos> see you tomorrow
<carlos> night!
<danilos> carlos: I'll probably start later tommorow (the ISP guy should be coming to fix connection stuff), but I'll be hacking in the meantime
<danilos> carlos: g'night
<flacoste> I have defined an interface test for ITicketTarget, I would like to collect suggestions as naming convention and location
<flacoste> it is currently named BaseTicketTargetTest and lives in lib/canonical/launchpad/interfaces/ftests/test_tickettarget.py
<flacoste> I'm considering renaming it to ITicketTargetTest or TicketTargetInterfaceTest
<flacoste> any other suggestions?
<kiko> flacoste, I like TicketTargetInterfaceTest 
<kiko> but I'm not really an authority in these matters.
<flacoste> I like it too, i'll wait a little more to see if anybody else has an opinion on this before renaming it
<flacoste> kiko: what about the location interfaces/ftests/test_tickettarget.py ?
<kiko> sounds correct to me.
* LarstiQ is surprised at the negative kde post.
<bradb> BjornT: around?
* bradb experiences the pain of importing z.t.browser.Browser instead of z.t.testing.Browser
<mpt_> LarstiQ, surprised why?
<LarstiQ> mpt_: the amount of bile
<bradb> kiko: do you want to review my landscape hack patch?
<kiko> bradb, sure.
<bradb> kiko: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file27TeHW.html
<kiko> bradb, frown. that's not what we agreed.
<bradb> kiko: the security/privacy collapsing is in another branch, in review
<kiko> bradb, I want to review /that/ branch -- I can't see how this branch can not depend on that one!
<kiko> I r- this branch, fwiw
<kiko> I explicitly do not want this special-cased in the submit handler
<kiko> instead the UI should change
<bradb> kiko: it does depend on that one to some degree. but this branch /could/ land before that one, if time were of the essence (which i thought it was)
<kiko> the correctness would be compromised
<bradb> kiko: what do you not want special-cased in the submit handler, exactly?
<bradb> the special-case code here is completely orthogonal to the security/privacy collapse, as best i can tell. the latter does not preclude the former. it will happen either way.
<kiko> the private=True special-case
<kiko> the subscription special-case I can understand.
<bradb> kiko: the private=True will happen either way.
<kiko> hmmm?
<bradb> kiko: if the user doesn't select the cb, how else will the bug be forced private if not special-cased?
<kiko> bradb, for landscape, there will be no cb.
<kiko> I thought my mockup made that clear.
<bradb> hm? that's not how i understood it. you said that if they selected the cb, that would also mark it security-related, otherwise it would be forced private.
<kiko>     * For landscape, all bugs would be private. Marking security would
<kiko>       only make it security-related. All bugs, even private ones, would
<kiko>       include the bug contact.
<kiko> no
<bradb> exactly!
<kiko> oh.
<kiko> I see
<kiko> you want to implement this only on the form post side.
<kiko> mmmm.
<kiko> so another thing we had disucssed
<bradb> kiko: we agreed that i would touch only browser code.
<kiko> yeah that sounds okay to me then
<kiko> however
<kiko> one thing we discussed was modifying createBug
<kiko> to accept a subscribers argument
<kiko> does your patch do that?
<kiko> your other patch I mean.
<bradb> kiko: no. the reason i didn't do that is because i can achieve the same effect doing what i do, with less code change required. from the email notification machinery PoV it doesn't make a hoot of a difference if I pass subs as an arg, or sub the bugcontact right after i create the bug
#launchpad 2006-07-12
<kiko> bradb, yeah, but I think I still would prefer seeing createBug modified.
<kiko> that way this comes across as less of a hack
<kiko> (for one, you would only need one if clause)
<bradb> kiko: hm. it seems to me that getting that right shouldn't up to the caller though. i.e. the API should abstract away the concern of making sure someone (the .bugcontact or .owner) is subscribed to private bugs.
<bradb> my other branch does that
<bradb> what do you think? should the API rely on passing the correct subscribers for what the UI presents as a "built-in" part of the model?
<kiko> bradb, well, hmmm.
<kiko> so you're saying that the back-end will know who to subscribe depending on privacy/security settings?
<bradb> kiko: yep
<bradb> I made an API change to createBug in my other branch, collapsing security_related and private into just security_related, just like the UI presents that model, that I think will bite me now, but I can fix that on that branch. (I'll have to, to keep my tests passing.)
<kiko> bradb, I think the safest way forward
<kiko> is to not modify createBug other than allowing specifying subscribers
<kiko> and then do everything in the browser code
<bradb> sorry, phone
<kiko> bradb, I think it's best not to
<kiko> collapse
<kiko> sure
<bradb> kiko: is there a need to specify subscribers though, for our immediate use cases? the way it is now (even after uncollapsing the createBug flag back into two) is that you only have to worry about passing it the right values of security/privacy and the API will do the work for you.
<bradb> that way it's consistent wherever it's used, e.g., email, xmlrpc, etc.
<kiko> hmmm.
<kiko> you actually have a good point there
<kiko> the multiple interfaces
<kiko> so tell you what -- I can't answer this today, my head is busy with my own code
<kiko> but tomorrow first-thing I'll look at both patches
<bradb> fair enough
<bradb> but, maybe i should ping you on that tomorrow then, cause i'll need about 30 mins to uncollapse the flags to .createBug on the other branch
<bradb> kiko: i moved my other branch into your queue, and put the landscape hack in there too. i'll followup tomorrow morning. thanks!
* bradb tunes out of IRC
<kiko> cool
<kiko> man bzrlib tests hate me
<lifeless> jamesh: so yeah, asterisk
<jamesh> lifeless: what about it?
<lifeless> do you have a local server ?
<jamesh> no.
<jamesh> Ekiga was able to talk to voip.canonical.com through my NAT firewall okay
<jamesh> (an linux iptables firewall allowing outgoing connections)
<lifeless> I can connect to 6701 ok, but I only get static back
<lifeless> also, my registration do-dad fails
<lifeless> is your sip running ?
<jamesh> It is now
<lifeless> I'll try calling
<jamesh> sip:7543@canonical.com
<lifeless> not available
<jamesh> it crashed
<lifeless> ha!
<jamesh> try again
<lifeless> are we connected ?
<jamesh> I heard about .5 seconds that might be you
<lifeless> I've just said a few sentences
<jamesh> I could hear you saying something but couldn't make out what it was
<lifeless> I heard 'can you hear me speak'
<lifeless> and possibly keys
<lifeless> but just static for the rest
<lifeless> I just said hello four times
<jamesh> I'm hearing "pulses" of audio
<lifeless> I just badly quoted the quick brown fox thing
<lifeless> did you hear any of it ?
<jamesh> it's like I get every second half second of your audio (or something like that)
<lifeless> in fact, I know, I'll read the voip setup page to you
<lifeless> I just read the first section
<lifeless> have you turned silence detection off ?
* stub prepares for the production update
<lifeless> I heard some of what you were saying
<jamesh> it wasn't on when I checked
<lifeless> but its like it fades out and then I get static
<lifeless> I'm not hearing any speech at the moment
<jamesh> I'
<jamesh> m not speaking
<jamesh> hang up and I'll try calling you
<lifeless> I cannot register properly :(
<lifeless> but try anyhow
<jamesh> both spiv and me tried shtoom too, without success (complains about some unexpected packet or something)
<lifeless> did you try to ring ?
<jamesh> yeah.  It went through to your voice mail
<lifeless> can you do me a favour
<lifeless> go to accounts, properties of your canonical account, more options
<lifeless> and tell me the realm
<jamesh> sip:7543@canonical.com
<jamesh> it got filled in automatically when I connected the first time
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> the 'realm' is your sip account ?
<jamesh> seems to be
<kiko-zzz> stub, was the rollout today postponed?
<mpt_> Gooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<mpt_> kiko-zzz, [01:20]  <stub> I got distracted and missed todays rollout. Anyone going to cry if I put it off until tomorrow quiet time?
<stub> kiko-zzz: Rollout my yesterday was postponed, rollout today is being kicked off right now
<stub> Get with the timezone, you are living in the past ya hippie!
<lifeless> jamesh: so, I've filed an RT request on my login.
<lifeless> trying a different sound card
<stub> kiko-zzz: r3758 before you ask, as discussed with matsubara
<lifeless> rtp drops packets failry regularly when ou overcommit
<lifeless> so bandwidth - as long as we are 'in the ballpark' is usually fine
<jamesh> the GSM codec seems to be doing a better job than the PCMU codec (that was picked before)
<lifeless> I've also changed setup
<lifeless> I'm using a builting sound card rather than an external
<lifeless> but its not good enough yet :)
<lifeless> so, lets swap cards back, no other changes, see if it stays better/worse
<jamesh> can you try saying something again?
<lifeless> did it crash ?
<lifeless> ok, my usb headset is art of the problem for incoming audio for me
<jamesh> no.  I was trying to get a recording so you could hear what you sounded like
<lifeless> ah
<stub> lifeless: Is there some magic on balleny making new branches and commits to the rocketfuel archive on balleny automatically get pushed to chinstrap?
<lifeless> stub: the push is done by pqm
<stub> ok. One less step to remember. I was wondering why pushing a fresh production branch pushed 0 revisions ;)
<lifeless> stub: if you want to do it by hand, just do it by hand - bzr push sftp://chinstrap/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/....
<lifeless> stub: how are you making the production branches ?
<stub> cd ~pqm/archives/rocketfuel/launchpad/production; bzr branch -r xxxx ../devel 1.xx
<lifeless> you just made 1.68
<lifeless> ?
<stub> Yes
<lifeless> bzr info | grep publish
<lifeless> will tell you where it is set to push to
<lifeless> the reason it says '0 revisions pushed' is because of a bug in bzr
<lifeless> which is fixed in recent bzr
<stub> ok. So I need to manually push production branch updates to chinstrap? Or not?
<lifeless> if you do them by hand, push them by hand
<lifeless> but the only thing that you need to do by hand is the branch creation
<lifeless> after that, pqm can handle it all for you
<stub> pqm can handle cherry picks now?
<lifeless> erm, no.
<lifeless> the only TWO things you need to do by hand ...
<stub> ok :)
<lifeless> (unless you make a short branch with the cherry pick, and ask pqm to merge the entire branch)
<lifeless> which is what I would do
<stub> Which means I won't need to disable pqm, which means I won't forget to reenable it ;)
<lifeless> :)
<lifeless> jamesh: so, how about this
<lifeless> I ring you on ekiga
<lifeless> I ring you on your landline
<lifeless> then talk into one, listen on the other ;)
<lifeless> and I can let you hear how you sound
<jamesh> okay
<lifeless> whats the best landline to ring you on?
<jamesh> I /msg'd you the number
* stub showers and heads of for breakfast
<lifeless> not all that bad
<lifeless> listen to this thought
<lifeless> I'm going to put mylandline against hte headset
<lifeless> you speak anytime
<lifeless> can you hear the ripple?
<lifeless> yup
<lifeless> any more tests you can think of?
<jamesh> actually, I do have one more test
<jamesh> conf call
<lifeless> oh, hang on
<mpt_> Ekiga appears to be a timesink :-/
<lifeless> I've tried to get in to the conf call
<lifeless> cant tell if I mad eit
<jamesh> I heard the "new participant tone", and can hear a similar ripple static effect
<lifeless> sounds like I'm in :(
<lifeless> does that help the ripple?
<jamesh> not really.
<jamesh> the conference call line was silent til you joined
<lifeless> better ?
<jamesh> yep
<jamesh> can you try speaking?
<lifeless> ok, thats gain on the microphone
<lifeless> I am saying testing testing 1 2 3
<lifeless> if you are sayin anything I cant hear it
<lifeless> I cannot hear myself even
<lifeless> ok I'm hearing testing 1,2,3
<jamesh> I can hear that but the audio is very bad (about the same as the non-conf-call)
<lifeless> with extra ripple
<jamesh> can you hear me now?
<lifeless> I think the ripple is distortion
<lifeless> I can just make it out
<lifeless> I am guessing that any noise is transmitted and the ripple introduced by $something
<jamesh> I was getting much better audio with steve/stub/spiv on monday, so I wonder if it is something with your link?
<jamesh> (or maybe something else has changed?
<lifeless> jamesh: who knows :(
<lifeless> I'm going to try linphone now
<lifeless> can you keep ekiga running ?
<jamesh> yep.
<jamesh> I'm still in the conference call
<lifeless> jamesh: can you hang up on that
<jamesh> okay.  I've hung up
<lifeless> is it any better ?
<jamesh> yes
<lifeless> cool
<lifeless> you sound like shit still :)
<jamesh> I can understand you now (which is good), but the sound quality isn't that great
<lifeless> clearly better than before :)
<lifeless> you are rippling badly
<lifeless> I can *just* make it out
<jamesh> what did you change at your end?
<lifeless> kphone rather than ekiga
<lifeless> took a little guesswork to get it running
<lifeless> could you ring me
<lifeless> rotfl
<lifeless> ok, it answered
<lifeless> then blew up
<lifeless> hmm, this is interesting
<lifeless> I had an asoundrc file
<jamesh> asoundrc files seem to be evil
<lifeless> entirely
<jamesh> but I might just be superstitious
<lifeless> try ringing me ?
<lifeless> this is ekiga agaon
<lifeless> *again*
<jamesh> crap again
<lifeless> ditto
<lifeless> yeah 
<lifeless> but if we can get better it wont cause headaches
<lifeless> can you head me ?
<jamesh> I heard something and then nothing
<lifeless> can you speak ?
<jamesh> I am now
<lifeless> I'm hearing nothing :(
<lifeless> run gme ?
<jamesh> gme?
<lifeless> ring me :)
<lifeless> I can you hear you
<lifeless> can you hear me ?
<jamesh> it is like it was earlier: too broken up to understand
<lifeless> argh
<lifeless> well, at least ekiga has decided to register now
<lifeless> hhhhaaa
<lifeless> my bandwitdh use is at 100%
<lifeless> 1349.449356 82.211.81.194 -> 192.168.1.5  SIP Status: 401 Unauthorized
<lifeless> 1349.450587  192.168.1.5 -> 82.211.81.194 SIP Request: CANCEL sip:RobertCollins@voip.canonical.com
<lifeless> 1349.452665  192.168.1.5 -> 82.211.81.194 SIP Request: SUBSCRIBE sip:RobertCollins@voip.canonical.com
<lifeless> 1349.507049 82.211.81.194 -> 192.168.1.5  SIP Status: 200 OK
<lifeless> 1349.575274 82.211.81.194 -> 192.168.1.5  SIP Status: 401 Unauthorized
<lifeless> 1349.576474  192.168.1.5 -> 82.211.81.194 SIP Request: CANCEL sip:RobertCollins@voip.canonical.com
<lifeless> 1349.579509  192.168.1.5 -> 82.211.81.194 SIP Request: SUBSCRIBE sip:RobertCollins@voip.canonical.com
<lifeless> 1349.634694 82.211.81.194 -> 192.168.1.5  SIP Status: 200 OK
<lifeless> and now ekiga sulks again
<jamesh> I was able to register with shtoom today
<jamesh> argh.  "[shtoom.rtp.protocol.RTPProtocol (UDP)]  received packet with unknown PT 1" errors still
<lifeless> heh
<lifeless> well, thats enough of my life on this
<lifeless> I'll wait for the admins response
<lifeless> lunchtime
<carlos> morning
<SteveA> hi
<sivang> morning
<stub> BjornT: https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+ticket/1179
<stub> BjornT: It seems I should retarget the bugtasks associated with Ubuntu Edgy, but I'm not sure about bugtasks associated with just Ubuntu.
<stub> Which I guess is important, as there are 466 associated with just Ubuntu and none associated explicitly with Edgy.
<stub> I suppose they should all be reassigned.
<BjornT> stub: right, that's a bit tricky since we don't have good release targeting yet. but as you say, they should all be reassigned since atm we use mostly non-release-specific tasks to track bugs.
<stub> Only those that are not Rejected or Fix Released?
<stub> Or those statuses too?
<BjornT> well, it really depends on when they were rejected or fixed... maybe you should start with retargeting only the open bugs and see if someone complains?
<carlos> It's just me or chinstrap is ignoring any ssh certificate?
<ddaa> BjornT: ping, please review bzr-native today
<ddaa> otherwise, I won't be able to handle it before tuesday
<BjornT> ddaa: sure, i was planning to do it today.
<BjornT> stub: do have time to take a look at https://launchpad.canonical.com/SimpleBugKeywords? (there's an XXX for you in the Implementation section)
* stub has a quick look
* stub and a slow page load :-/
<stub> BjornT: We only want to exact matching on tags? So searching for 'laptop' will not match the 'laptops' tag?
<stub> If so, the best implementation would be a three column BugTag table containing just (id serial, bug int, tag text)
<stub> Searching would involve adding this table into the existing disgusting search query as an outer join using simple string matching.
<stub> Tags should be automatically converted to lowercase and stored that way.
<BjornT> stub: well, there are two cases. we want to be able to limit the search on a specific tag, then i'd say we want exact matches only. but if you type in 'laptop' on the +bugs pages, matching the 'laptops' tag is ok, but not necessary.
<stub> I think we want exact matching on tags
<BjornT> yeah, that makes sense.
<stub> esp. as the UI might end up being a select box 
<stub> I'll add the relevant indexes when reviewing the db patch. I think we will need to but might be able to get away with one.
<stub> c/to/two
<stub> BjornT: That all you need from me?
<BjornT> stub: yes, i think that was all, thanks.
<stub> last time I looked at the search code it seemed to be straining at the seams and about to explode (I was looking at adding in comment searching). It might need some refactoring :-(
<BjornT> yeah, it's quite icky.... how would you refactor it?
<stub> It might be worth constructing a view and searching that for distinct bug id's.
<stub> Nah... the reason it is 'icky at the moment is to avoid joining tables that are not needed for the current query.
<stub> I have to head of for a bit anyway
<BjornT> ddaa: could you send me a diff of the bzr-native branch? the pending-reviews page is down.
<ddaa> sure
<BjornT> thanks
<ddaa> BjornT: sent
<mpool> SteveA: hi, got a sec?
<SteveA> mpool: hello
<SteveA> mpool: want to talk using the new canonical sip thing/
<SteveA> ?
<mpool> SteveA: ah, i haven't managed to successfully register yet
<mpool> not sure if it's a problem on the server or with my network
<SteveA> then skype?
<ogra> hi, i got a little problem with a bzr checkout from LP
<ogra> i ran bzr checkout sftp://ogra@bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/edubuntu.edgy which worked fine
<SteveA> mpool: ping
<ogra> after that i ran bzr checkout sftp://ogra@bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu.edgy
<mpool> SteveA: hi, just talking to robertc 
<mpool> maybe tomorrow or later?
<ogra> which now results in: ssh: connect to host bazaar.launchpad.net port 22: Connection refused
<SteveA> mpool: okay, tomorrow is fine with me
<mpool> ogra: there was recently a bug where sftp urls need a trailing slash
<mpool> i think that's fixed in .dev but you might still have it
<ogra> i'll try that ... 
<ogra> mpool, i just heard we have general ssh probs ... i'll come back if that doesnt solve it 
<SteveA> telsteve@einheit:~$ telnet bazaar.launchpad.net 22
<SteveA> Trying 82.211.81.254...
<SteveA> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> it's a lower level problem
<mpool> Someone Else's Problem
<elmo> spiv/lifeless/stub: ?
<elmo> never mind
<carlos> stub: I think I found and fix teh problem with posubmission duplicates
<carlos> stub: but I cannot test it until I get access to our DC, I will do a full run on staging and try to set the 'unique' restriction to be 100% sure it's working now
<elmo> ok, change my mind, I definitely need spiv/lifeless/stub
<ddaa> BjornT: if you have some time this afternoon, I'd like to have a call about https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad-bazaar/+spec/vcs-imports-ui-test-plan
<ddaa> Leave for family lunch now
<ddaa> * Leaving
<elmo> ddaa: gone already?
<ddaa> Almost
<ddaa> got to catch a bus
* ddaa runs for his bus
<elmo> blah
<lifeless> elmo: ?
<lifeless> elmo: if you add ':' it highlights the channel :)
<elmo> lifeless: I rebooted vostok, restarted the push sftp server, but it's listening on the wrong port
<lifeless> elmo: wrong IP or wrong socket 
<lifeless> or btoh ?
<elmo> well, kind of both
<elmo> it's listening on 0.0.0.0:5022
<elmo> should be on 82.211.81.254:22
<lifeless> funky do-dah
<lifeless> and ssh in there is still a bit whacky right ?
<lifeless> nevermind, just my link going spastic
<elmo> ssh to vostok itself is about the only working ssh in the DC right now ;-)
<lifeless> meepification
<lifeless> how did you start it ?
<elmo> sudo su - supermirror, ./start-bzr-sftp
<lifeless> config.supermirrorsftp.port is the magic, lets see
<jamesh> you might have to set LPCONFIG to something
<lifeless> jamesh: indeed, but its meant to be set by the script
<lifeless> to avoid forcing huge amounts of cache into the sysadmins heads
<lifeless> and indeed, that would appear to be AWOL
<lifeless> elmo: look better ?
<elmo> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:5022            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     7768/python
<elmo> nope
<lifeless> oh, foo
<lifeless> are you sure there is not an init script ? I swore that we made one
<lifeless> anyhow, fixing for real I think
<lifeless> fixed I think
<lifeless> that script could not have been working though, so there must have been another way of starting it :)
<elmo> oh, crap there is
<elmo> sorry, I thought I looked for one
<elmo> shall I see if it works?
<lifeless> lets do that
<elmo> (I have no idea why it didn't work on boot)
<lifeless> and if it does rm that start-bzr-sftp
<lifeless> you drive, shout if you want me to peek
<elmo> yeah, script works fine
<elmo> removed that file
<lifeless> heh
<elmo> I'll investigate later why it didn't work after boot
<elmo> sorry
<lifeless> np
<lifeless> whats the script name ?
<elmo> /etc/init.d/bzr-sftp
<lifeless> (stub and I need to run it to bounce the server during upgrades)
<lifeless> danke
<elmo> carlos: ?
<carlos> elmo: hi
<elmo> carlos: I need to kill mawson
<elmo> can I kill your cronjob ,or is it life-endingly important?
<carlos> elmo: kill it, I will execute it later
<elmo> thanks
<BjornT> ddaa: sure, i should have time for a call later.
<SteveA> I'm going to be offline for a while, to get some coding done.  Send me a txt message or phone if you need something urgently.
<elmo> LP is going down in 15 minutes, ETD is 10 mins
<elmo> LP is back, yell if stuff doesn't work
<elmo> *.ubuntu.com, launchpad.net etc. are disappearing for a couple of minutes for some essential maintenance
<carlos> danilos: hi
<danilos> carlos: hi
<carlos> how's going?
<danilos> carlos: I am having some problems with launchpad schemas
<danilos> I can't set the database up
<carlos> danilos: what's the error you get?
<salgado> stub, around?
<rodarvus> good morning
<rodarvus> there is a LP account called 'rodarvus', which apparently was automatically created long ago, when translations were imported into Rosetta
<rodarvus> (these translations were done by me, many years ago)
<rodarvus> I wonder if it is possible to merge this account into my current LP account 'rodrigonovo'
<rodarvus> I mean, in other words, if it is possible for me to use 'rodarvus' as LP account, inheriting all history my current account already has
<carlos> rodarvus: yes, that's possible
<carlos> rodarvus: I guess you have control over the email addresses in both accounts, right?
<rodarvus> no, I don't have control over 'rodarvus'
<rodarvus> it was apparently automatically created
<carlos> rodarvus: but it has an email address associated
<rodarvus> oh?
<rodarvus> https://launchpad.net/people/rodarvus says nothing about email addresses
<salgado> rodarvus, I think I can find the email address associated with it.
<salgado> all launchpad accounts have an email associated with them. sometimes they're not validated, and thus won't be shown
<carlos> rodarvus: you can also try to merge it from: https://launchpad.net/people/+requestmerge
<salgado> rodarvus, it's your email @conectiva that is associated with that account
<carlos> but that will migrate all info from rodarvus into rodrigonovo
<rodarvus> salgado: right, as I said
<rodarvus> I last owned this email 6 years ago
<salgado> you don't have access to that anymore?
<carlos> instead of rodrigonovo into rodarvus
<rodarvus> so I surely didn't created this account myself :)
<salgado> in that case we need a launchpad admin
<rodarvus> salgado: this email doesn't exists anymore - since six years :)
<rodarvus> long before LaunchPad was created, I think :)
<rodarvus> salgado: who should I contact for that?
* carlos -> lunch
<salgado> rodarvus, any of the members of https://launchpad.net/people/admins
<carlos> rodarvus: https://launchpad.net/people/admins
<salgado> rodarvus, kiko, SteveA or stub
<rodarvus> salgado, carlos: thanks!
<salgado> preferably then, I mean
<rodarvus> *nods*
<stub> salgado: yo
<salgado> hi stub. I wanted to check with you when your shipit constraints branch went to production, if it already went
<stub> I was about to ask the channel....
<stub> Is anyone going to cry if the production rollout is delayed a second day until tomorrow? Todays rollout didn't happen during quiet time due to problems on the LAN.
<stub> salgado: No export has been run yet today btw.
<stub> (and no complaints in the mailbox!)
<salgado> stub, can you run https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileBuwnLM.html on production, to see if the postcode problem will bite us today?
<stub> slow query....
<salgado> spiv, I guess my real-karma-context branch is approved?
<salgado> stub, anyway, I think we can fire the export script. there shouldn't be many postcodes causing problems and we can easily fix the csv after the export, if needed
<stub> Once we know what they are
<salgado> we can even find them in the CSV
<spiv> salgado: yes :)
<salgado> the problem happens when importing the CSV in OpenOffice
<stub> ahh... ok. Export running now anyway.
<salgado> stub, cool
<kiko-zzz> morning!
<kiko> stub, how does my makefile patch look?
<stub> I'll have a look now, but I suck on Makefiles
<stub> I don't know if spiv did any work on that today - I assigned him to the spec this morning.
<stub> erm... yesterday. forget time.
<kiko> stub, the changes are pretty simple
<stub> looks fine
<stub> r=stub
<kiko> okidok
<kiko> let me try and land that then
<stub> lifeless gave me permission to update pqm.conf too (although he might want to do it if he is still around)
<kiko> stub, I'll ping or email you when it lands so you can click it then
<ddaa> BjornT: can we have a call soon?
<kiko> man bzr is fast
<ddaa> kiko: no, it's just less slow than it used to be ;)
<kiko> no, it's blazingly fast
<ddaa> BjornT: I would like some guidance and sanity checking on https://launchpad.canonical.com/VcsImportUiTestPlan
<ddaa> kiko: there was an upgrade recently?
<kiko> not sure
<kiko> but working with sqlobject is just so trivial with it now
<ddaa> oh right
<kiko> it used to be fast
<ddaa> this sort of small branch are fast
<kiko> but it is now VERY fast
<stub> salgado: export is done if you want to check it
<salgado> stub, thanks, I'll do that
<ddaa> for a lot of ops, a significant factor is the ~0.5s it takes to start python and load the modules...
<ddaa> kiko: you could get more snappiness using bzr service or bzr shell
<kiko> what's that?
<ddaa> plugins
<kiko> what do they do?
<kiko> ah, run bzr as a service?
<kiko> avoiding startup time?
<ddaa> bzr service is an horribly insecure prototype that sets up a bzrlib runner listening to a socket
<kiko> heh
<ddaa> and an ultra-thin commandline client in C
<ddaa> bzr shell is the spiritual son of aba, tlash, etc.
<salgado> stub, did that query finish or you stopped it?
<stub> salgado: still running
<stub> (told you it was slow!)
<ddaa> a simple shell that runs a REPL in python, so you do not have to type "bzr" and so you do not have to spawn python for every command
<salgado> wow, that is really slow. :-(
<ddaa> non-trivial shell commands are handed down do the system shell
<stub> I'll kill it anyway
<danilos> hey guys, do I have to restart launchpad whenever I change anything in the code? or is there an easier way to refresh stuff? (removing .pyc didn't help)
<kiko> danilos, you have to restart.
<kiko> there is no easier way
<danilos> kiko: ok, thanks
<kiko> danilos, reevaluating the code that was modified is a non-trivial enterprise
<kiko> stub, what of https://launchpad.canonical.com/LaunchpadProductionStatus ?
<ddaa> python is not yet quite OO enough to allow on comfortable on-the-fly modification of classes
<kiko> ddaa, it doesn't have to do exclusively with OOness though
<danilos> kiko: yeah, but I was thinking of some slower-non-production-debug-mode or something ;)
<BjornT> ddaa: sure, we can have a call. how about in 15 minutes?
<kiko> ddaa, because I once did implement something like this using twisted's reload functionality
<ddaa> hu
<kiko> ddaa, but there's a lot of complexity 
<BjornT> kiko: would you have time for a call today to discuss https://launchpad.canonical.com/SimpleBugKeywords?
<kiko> in particular in swapping running instance's classes, etc.
<kiko> BjornT, sure!
<ddaa> I do not know the issue deeply enough to argue, but I expect a lot of the functionality comes from quirks in the python object model
<stub> kiko: That is all still valid except for the scheduled update time. Skipped rollout today again due to problems on the LAN. I can update now if there is urgent stuff, but nobody appears to be in tears.
<ddaa> a lot of the _complexity_
<kiko> stub, no, I was just curious
<doko> cprov: can you or anybody else than infinity hand-build a package on a buildd?
<kiko> ddaa, few OO languages allow you to swap an instance's class in runtime :)
<BjornT> kiko: thanks! i'll ping you after the call with ddaa.
<kiko> sure thing
<ddaa> gotta learn smalltalk to talk like a real oo programmer :)
<cprov> doko: uhm, what do you mean by hand-build, a package not submitted via soyuz ? 
<ddaa> So far, in my naive world view, Smalltalk is still "as much OO as can be, and maybe still a bit more"
<ddaa> a bit like forth and Scheme, take a simple idea, and push it to extremes
<kiko> ddaa, that indeed is naive, because every time I used smalltalk it came across as a toy language :-P
<ddaa> kiko: some guy who made a keynote at EP would disagree with you ;)
<ddaa> BjornT: okay
<doko> cprov: need to build a new gcc-4.1 using binaries which I built myself. so what needs to be done: a) install my binaries on the buildd, b) build gcc-4.1, c) install the just built binaries on the buildd, d) build gcc-4.1 again, e) upload gcc-4.1
<doko> cprov: we only need that on powerpc
<kiko> doko, why using these specific binaries?
<doko> kiko: because the binaries in the archive are broken
<cprov> doko: it looks scary, even if I can do this I should not, can we wait infinity ?
<kiko> doko, and the chroot is busted?
<doko> cprov: sure, we can ... but I would like to have exception handling again
<doko> s/again/working again/
<doko> kiko: gnat-4.1 is busted
<doko> gcc-4.1, libgcc1
<kiko> doko, and they are unable to bootstrap a new gcc compile, is that it?
<cprov> doko: how do you mean ? are you suggesting we should support this kind of workflow ? can't you solve this by having a special chroot with your binaries installed ?
<kiko> cprov, I think the problem isn't in the chroot, but in the archive itself
<doko> kiko: yes
<cprov> kiko: the chroot would have the newer/correct version of the broken binaries
<kiko> cprov, does the chroot contain gcc binaries?
<cprov> kiko: no, but we can install them ;) ... okay maybe I'm suggesting blue-sky stuff, nevermind
<doko> cprov: well, if you do want to define a workflow for such situations ... it's basically: use untrusted binaries, then build the new binaries (which are then trusted), install them, then upload. not sure if it's worth to automate that
<cprov> doko: is there something we can do to fix the archive w/o rebuilding the package ?  was it a soyuz failure in you POV ?
<malcc> kiko: Smalltalk == toy will get you a lot of agreement, although not from me, but it doesn't contradict Smalltalk == Very very very OO, which is true whichever way you slice the toy thing
<doko> cprov: no, wrong package; but I need gnat-4.1 to build gnat.4,1 ...
<cprov> doko: not sure about how we would install the untrusted binaries if not manually in the chroot itself, but the rest is supported.
<BjornT> ddaa: i'm ready now, should we have a call?
<ddaa> sure
<BjornT> sip, skype or normal phone?
<ddaa> grah
<ddaa> ekiga is one of those goddamn braindead app that confuses my ctrl-A for ctrl-Q...
<ddaa> BjornT: let's give sip a try, I was able to have a successful conversation with the echo server and the voicemail before.
<ddaa> I just need to refrain from ctrl-A...
<BjornT> ddaa: cool. can you call me? (7270)
<kiko> bradb, do you have a copy of the no-RHS-portlets CSS somewhere?
<bradb> kiko: if you mean scott's stuff, it's:
<bradb> http://people.ubuntu.com/~scott/launchpad.user.css
<bradb> and http://people.ubuntu.com/~scott/launchpad.user.js
<kiko> bradb, Keybuk: hmmm. unfortunate that the RHS portlets get hidden -- can they be displayed under the LHS ones?
<Keybuk> kiko: they don't get hidden
<Keybuk> that's what the greasemonkey javascript is for
<kiko> ah I see.
<kiko> you can't do that in CSS alone?
<Keybuk> no, you can't
<kiko> not even if I modified the main template slightly?
<Keybuk> in CSS alone, you can place column one and two above each other
<Keybuk> but then the order is almost exactly the opposite to what's desired
<kiko> how would you do that?
<Keybuk> float the body on the right, and make the portlets floated on the left
<Keybuk> they stack
<Keybuk> but then you get "portlets, facets, more portlets, more facets"
<Keybuk> when I wanted "portlets, facets" only
<kiko> hmm, can't seem to get it right.
<Keybuk> of course, if you modified the LP css so everything just used the two column layout, that'd be *perfect* :p
<kiko> I could modify the main template to make such customizations easier.
<Keybuk> the basic problem is that the ordering of the template is such that it provides the order of the portlets and factets
<Keybuk> it lists those down the LHS, then those down the RHS
<Keybuk> with CSS alone, you can't reorder things
<mpt> kiko, by putting an extra div around all the LHS portlets but not the facets/menu?
<kiko> maybe
<mpt> (by golly this is a depressing conversation)
<ddaa> mpt: don't be depressed
<ddaa> eventually, everybody will be using that greasemonkey stuff :)
<Keybuk> I'm still not entirely happy with it though
<Keybuk> the expanding portlets get in the way of ordinary mouse movement
<flacoste> mpt: did you have time to take a look at https://launchpad.canonical.com/SupportTrackerWorkflowSpec?
<mpt> flacoste, I've been doing non-LP stuff the past couple of days
<mpt> I'll have a Launchpad day today and look at it
<Keybuk> kiko: it'd be really nice if every portlet and facet had an id, btw
<flacoste> mpt: ok, thanks!
<mpt> (where by "today" I mean "after I wake up")
<flacoste> kiko: i agree with Keybuk, we could improve our HTML id/class tagging. It would make it easier to customize the layout using CSS/Javascript
<flacoste> flacoste: in general, i see that there is too much presentation markup in the HTML and not enough semantic markup
* flacoste was accustomed to the well-designed Plone HTML/CSS
<mpt> Well, we don't have any <font>s
<mpt> Most of our <i>s don't mean anything in particular
<mpt> Most of our <b>s are inline headings, but CSS doesn't do inline headings so we'd still need the <br>s before them
<mpt> I remove <hr>s whenever I come across them, though some people like inserting them
<flacoste> mpt: what do you call inline headings?
<mpt> and the Plone CSS was horrific.
<mpt> flacoste, such as you might find in a dictionary
<flacoste> mpt: when was the last time you checked it?
<flacoste> mpt: something like what dt/dd is intended for?
<mpt> yes
<mpt> but you can't get that presentation with dt/dd either
<mpt> (amusingly)
<mpt> flacoste, iirc the copy we had was from April-ish 2005
<mpt> and when I nuked it circa October 2005, it dropped our CSS bandwidth by half
<mpt> There's still remnants of it in launchpad.css, which I will remove one day
<flacoste> mpt: indeed the Plone CSS was big, they somewhat improved that with 2.1 though, but still it is big
<Keybuk> mpt: why not just use <h6> for inline headings and adjust it in CSS to look right?
<Keybuk> or <label> ?
<mpt> Keybuk, there's no way to achieve that in CSS
<Keybuk> why not?
<Keybuk> you can modify any tag to have the same effect as <b> ?
<Keybuk> you can also modify any tag to have <b> with a following line break
<mpt> yes, but then you still need the <br /> beforehand
<mpt> so you haven't gained anything
<Keybuk> no, you don't
<mpt> except extra browsability in mostly non-existent outlining tools
<mpt> oh, and screenreaders
<Keybuk> just make it a display: block
<mpt> That would be quite different from the current display
<Keybuk> why?
<Keybuk> or am I misinterpreting what you're attempting?
<mpt> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1/+portlet-details
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1 in Ubuntu Dapper "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed]  
<mpt> Visibility: Public
<mpt> Security related? No
<mpt> So you want a line break before the bold stuff, but not after
<mpt> {display: block} gives you (effectively) a line break both before and after
<mpt> {display: inline} gives you neither
<Keybuk> <div class="pair"><span class="key">Foo</span><span class="value">Bar</span></div>
<mpt> Well, sure
<SteveA> Kinnison, malcc: I'm still seeing this:
<SteveA> There were 1 imports of names not appearing in the __all__.
<SteveA> You should not import NeedsSymlinkInPool from canonical.archivepublisher.pool:
<SteveA>     canonical.archivepublisher.publishing
<SteveA> 
<mpt> so for "you still need the <br /> beforehand", read "you still need either the <br /> beforehand, or a <div> before and a </div> after"
<Keybuk> mpt: that's actually better, because now you can id the pair
<Keybuk> <div class="pair" id="username">
<mpt> #ubuntero {display: none}
<Keybuk> now I can BeautifulSoup...("div", { "id": "username" })("span", { "class": "value"})[0] .string
<Keybuk> :p
<Keybuk> exactly
<mpt> fair enough
<malcc> SteveA: I've been fixing those as I go along, which means at least one fix is in one of my slow-to-land branches. Do you want me to bump the priority of these fixes?
<mpt> though (number of people who could use it) * (amount it would improve Launchpad for them) / (implementation effort required) is pretty small
<mpt> #mpt {consciousness: smaller;}
<SteveA> malcc: this in particular gives everyone extra noise when writing tests, and prevents me from making that warning into an error.  Also, I mentioned this about three weeks ago, and was told it would be fixed in the next couple of days then.
<SteveA> so, yes, please fix it soon
<SteveA> if we have a warning being output all the time, then people are less likely to notice additional ones
<malcc> SteveA: Ok, willdo
<SteveA> ta
<kiko> matsubara, can you confirm that https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/6751 is fixed?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6751 in malone "Forbidden error when viewing a milestone with private bugs" [Medium,Fix committed]  
<kiko> spiv, ping?
* matsubara checks
<jordi> danilos: samo proba!
<kiko> matsubara?
<matsubara> kiko: yes, it's fixed. 
<kiko> thanks
<kiko> matsubara, would you have time to do the simple fix for https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/4779 -- ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 4779 in malone "It's impossible to change the bugtracker's type after it is created." [Medium,Confirmed]  
<matsubara> kiko: assign it to me.
<kiko> cool.
<matsubara> kiko: by simple fix you mean 'make the +edit BT type editable' and not the 'infer BT type automatically', right?
<kiko> matsubara, correct.
<matsubara> s/+edit//
<kiko> matsubara, do you know who fixed bug 5542? was it mpt?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 5542 in malone "Malone shouldn't say "No matching results found" (inaccurate and imprecise)" [Medium,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/5542
<matsubara> kiko: I don't remember from the top of my head, but I can find out.
<salgado> I think I fixed that
<matsubara> kiko: there you go
<kiko> salgado, really? the current text is quite cool -- There are currently no open bugs. -- No results for search <b>dede</b>
<kiko> salgado, just a period lacking after the </b> there
<salgado> you re-assigned it to me and then I got a bugmail from mpt, as if this was a new bug
<salgado> this is annoying
<kiko> that's weird. BjornT?
<salgado> kiko, btw, you said you want to improve the wording but you didn't say what exactly you want to change.
<salgado> I think there's a bug open for that already. (the bugmail problem)
<kiko> no, the wording is now fine salgado
<kiko> salgado, only missing a period at the end of the line.
* flacoste wonders what is Storm?
<BjornT> salgado, kiko: yeah, there's a bug open on that
<kiko> okay.
<kiko> BjornT, why do we send that email to salgado? Ah, do we assume he was never notified of it?
<danilos> jordi: that was supposed to go into my local launchpad, and it's serbian for "just a test" ;)
<kiko> matsubara, and bug 44986?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44986 in launchpad-bazaar "vcs-imports cannot post +sourceadmin" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44986
<BjornT> kiko: yeah. i think the idea is that a newly notified should get a summary of the bug.
<kiko> matsubara, could you handle that one? it's bugging ddaa..
<jordi> danilos: :)
<kiko> BjornT, so is the fix improving the text on the message, or checking whether salgado (because he is a launchpad-developer) already got the email?
<kiko> perhaps the former
<ddaa> actually, I think it might be something else than that ATM
<jordi> danilos: are you in the rosetta@ alias?
<kiko> BjornT, I need to have lunch, bw, but ping me when you're back.
<ddaa> I'm about to give +sourceadmin another try, I'll let you know
<danilos> jordi: no, not that I know of
<danilos> jordi: how can I get there? :)
<jordi> ok. I guess you should at some point.
<ddaa> Mh
<jordi> Ask Carlos. Who will then tell you to ask admin :)
<danilos> heh, ok, np
<ddaa> matsubara: I confirm, even without making any change to the form I cannot post it
<danilos> jordi: btw, I need to upload guadec pics, there's plenty of you :)
<BjornT> kiko: yeah, the former.
<jordi> really? :D
<flacoste> I need help on SQLObject: anyone can explain to me what the prejoins= parameter is for?
<matsubara> ddaa: ok, I'll assign it to me.
<kiko> ddaa, matsubara: I can't post either, and I'm an admin!
<jordi> reminds me I want to shave today.
<danilos> yeah
<danilos> jordi: if you shave, pictures won't correspond to the real you anymore :P
<ddaa> kiko: that's normal, this form is reserved to vcs-imports superheros
<carlos> danilos: send it to the rt@ address where you requested your account
<danilos> carlos: ok
<jordi> what did I say! :P
<kiko> ddaa, frown
<danilos> :)
<carlos> danilos: also, I'm going to add you to the rosetta-admins team
<ddaa> seriously, anything would normally want to do should be accessible from +source, and that should be what the admin can access
<jordi> carlos: sigh this xaralx stuff is getting hairy. maybe a query showing if those 8 people have any "accepted" translation would help
<danilos> carlos: yeah, will that give me better privileges for rosetta bugs?
<carlos> danilos: so you get Rosetta super powers 
<danilos> carlos: oh my, that's what I want! :)
<carlos> danilos: no changes on bugs, just Rosetta UI
<ddaa> kiko: +sourceadmin is meant to allow things that require non-trivial manual poking in the product systems, that launchpad admins are not qualified to do.
<ddaa> * in the production systems
<jordi> danilos: you'll be able to edit templates, etc. Real fun
<danilos> aah, ok, ok, that's good enough for start :)
<danilos> jordi: yeah, I'll probably be able to translate to Valencian (which is totally unlike Catalan, of course :) as well? :)
<kiko> ddaa, that sounds at least silly. admins wouldn't futz with that page anyway unless they knew what they were doing.
<kiko> ddaa, the idea that "you can't trust an admin" is broken
<LarstiQ> hi ddaa
<ddaa> kiko: I can buy that argument
<kiko> ddaa, because, effectively the group should be of people you can trust
<jordi> danilos: only when you fix the UI for locale variants :)
<flacoste> i get a weird error after running a Functional test: Exception exceptions.TypeError: "'NoneType' object is not callable" in <bound method Transaction.__del__ of <sqlobject.dbconnection.Transaction object at 0x30e9cbd0>> ignored
<ddaa> kiko: but I can imagine some admins making too many assumptions...
<kiko> ddaa, also note that stub, lifeless, elmo and znarl can in theory do the same thing by running wild SQL! :)
<kiko> ddaa, there are not a lot of admins...
<ddaa> kiko: but if you do that, you KNOW that you are doing something dangerous
<danilos> jordi: heh, noooo, you broke even that? ;)
<ddaa> LarstiQ: hello
<carlos> danilos: well, we didn't implement variants (yet).... 
<carlos> danilos: you have super cow powers now ;-)
<jordi> we were waiting for your arrival to make it happen. :p
<danilos> well, carlos, the trick is something I learned at guadec: if anything is missing, wrong or broken, blame jordi
* kiko fucks PQM and bzrlib
<jordi> kiko: oh no
<danilos> it's easy... just look at me...
<danilos> kiko: blame jordi, it's his fault
<ddaa> kiko-fud: does it fuck blazingly fast now?
<carlos> cool
<carlos> so any bug in GNOME/GTK is seb128's fault
<carlos> and now, any bug in Rosetta is jordi's fault
<carlos> :-D
<BjornT> flacoste: you can ignore that error. iirc, it has something to do with sqlobject caches and that it uses __del__
<danilos> yeah, all problems resolved :)
<danilos> when I get enough privileges for rosetta in malone, I'll go reassign all bugs to jordi with a message "it's your fault" :)
<flacoste> BjornT: ignored is what I did, glad you can confirm me it was the right attitude :-)
* jordi frowns.
<flacoste> BjornT: any explication on the prejoin SQLObject parameter?
<carlos> danilos: hmm, I think you need to joing launchpad developers team for that
* danilos hugs and kisses jordi to make him feel loved :P
<carlos> danilos: https://launchpad.net/people/launchpad
<danilos> carlos: I think I already tried that and got notified that only an admin can add me (or something like that)
<danilos> btw, why not create a rosetta devels team which is then included into launchpad devels team? ;)
<BjornT> flacoste: right. it's a way of pre-fetching an attribute of an object at the same time you fetch the object from the database.
<flacoste> BjornT: is it kind of a trick to fill SQLObject cache so that traversing to linked object afterwards is faster?
<BjornT> flacoste: for example if you loop through all the tickets and use .product, normall a db query will be issued for each ticket. if you use prejoin the product can be fetched in the same query as the tickets, resulting in one db query instead of many
<danilos> wow, and look at the rosetta-admins team: it's all the cool guys! :)
<BjornT> flacoste: exactly
<flacoste> BjornT: ok, thanks!
<carlos> danilos: let me add you, I'm an admin ;-)
<danilos> carlos: sure, and thanks btw :)
<carlos> done
<carlos> danilos: well, we need to split rosetta-admins
<carlos> to have rosetta-admins and rosetta-experts
<carlos> then, we will be able to do that setup
<carlos> For instance, Daf is a Rosetta Expert, but he's not a Launchpad developer
<carlos> at least he's not it anymore
<danilos> carlos: yeah, I know
<danilos> but he's still cool :)
<carlos> sure ;-)
<carlos> I was just arguing about why rosetta-admins is not just a subteam of launchpad team
<danilos> ah, yeah :)
<jordi> fantastic, 2.6.17 doesn't like my wireless
<sivang> carlos: that's the difference between a rosetta expert and a launchpad developer ?
<carlos> sivang: s/that/what/ ?
<sivang> carlos: right :)
<sivang> carlos: you have a good psychic powers ;)
<carlos> sivang: a rosetta expert only gets super powers on Rosetta and a launchpad developer is the owner of launchpad products so we get all 'spam' from rosetta/malone/launchpad/etc...
<carlos> a launchpad developer will not get rights to translate anything on Rosetta, but a Rosetta Expert will get those rights
<sivang> carlos: I see
<danilos> carlos: while I am at it, do you think it would be better to also move "checked" (preferred) languages in front of all the others?
<danilos> it's a simple template change, but I think it's much more useful ;)
<carlos> hmmm
<carlos> yeah, sounds like a good idea
<danilos> carlos: bug #1788 fix at https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filewpiI4v.html
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1788 in rosetta "Saving preferred languages looks like it does nothing" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1788
<carlos> danilos: hmmm, I don't think you need to use '%(language)s' and a dictionary there, it's just one argument
<carlos> danilos: other than that, I think the patch is good ;-)
<danilos> carlos: well, I do that since I anticipate that one day we'll have localised launchpad ;)
<danilos> carlos: and %(launchpad)s is (dubiously) clearer than just %s
<danilos> for translators, of course ;)
<carlos> danilos: ok, that's a good argument
<carlos> ;-)
<carlos> danilos: ok, next step (in fact, it should be the first step...)
<danilos> is...?
<danilos> assign bug to myself? I'd do that if I knew how :)
<carlos> danilos: you need to add a test to be sure that we don't have regressions
<bradb> kiko-fud: I updated my malone-smallfixes branch (with the security/privacy collapse) this morning. Probably best to first review that, then later review the landscape-hack branch, after I've tweaked it from the results of the sec/priv review.
<kiko-fud> bradb, good man. have a URL handy?
* bradb & # lunch
<bradb> sure, one sec
<danilos> ah, ok, some xp techniques :)
<bradb> kiko-fud: it's not so small though, fwiw
<carlos> danilos: you should have rights now to assign the bug to you, please tell me if you don't have such rights (and also, change its status to In Progress)
<kiko-fud> bradb, that's fine
<bradb> kiko-fud: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filemwZdCZ.html
<kiko-fud> bradb, oh, I thought you were going to give me the link to pending-reviews
<kiko-fud> this is fine too
<danilos> carlos: ah, I do, it's not very clear that I need to click on "Affects" field
<kiko-fud> bradb, did you move the xx-filebug-shows-security contact stuff to another test?
<bradb> kiko-fud: yeah, the distro- and upstream-bugprivacy ones
* bradb really goes for lunch now
* bradb &
<kiko-fud> ah cool
<carlos> danilos: hmm I guess that's a UI issue, talk with mpt (our UI expert) or bradb or BjornT (malone developers)
<danilos> carlos: it's already bug #1095
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1095 in malone "Unnecessarily difficult to find how to change status or reassign a bug" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1095
<carlos> ok
<ddaa> Is there any actual non-doctest non-pagetest unit test code for things like database and browser classes?
<ddaa> I can see tests for specific non-web subsystems, like published, sftp server etc
<ddaa> but nothing for things like "I have a page with hairy logic and I want unit tests for the brower and database classes"
<kiko-fud> man pqm is annoying
<kiko-fud> BjornT, wanna do that phone call?
<ddaa> bradb: any insight?
<salgado> ddaa, we have some unit tests in launchpad/database/ftests/
<ddaa> salgado: wouldn't that be a bad place to put unit tests for browser code?
<salgado> definitely. that's for database code
<ddaa> besides, it's only adapter code
<ddaa> no actual tests there
<salgado> for browser code I doubt we have any unit tests
<ddaa> wow! there's an actual unit test in test_ro_user.py!
<ddaa> and test_shipit_constraints
<ddaa> salgado: do you think I'm eccentric in thinking that it would a good thing to have some transversal unittest for browser and database code used for the +source and +sourceadmin forms?
<ddaa> in addition to the pagetests and doctests
<salgado> ddaa, I guess you'd like to have that because the page is quite complex?
<ddaa> yes, there's some pretty hairy logic dependent on database state and the class of user changes in the form
<ddaa> that should be spread in various appropriate classes involved in those pages
<salgado> we have some doctests, usually called <foo>-pages.txt, whose initial purpose was to test these hairy pages
<salgado> but that's not unit test
<ddaa> well, I'd like if doctests could be restricted to documentation
<ddaa> for non-trivial amount of testing, the accumulation of state they cause make them very hairy to maintain
<salgado> agreed
* carlos -> out
<ddaa> salgado: anyway, I'm out for an extended week-end
<salgado> so, although we don't have any unit tests for browser code, I think it'd be reasonable to have
<ddaa> salgado: I'd like to if when I come back, something has been decided about that... 
<salgado> ddaa, maybe you can add it as a topic to the next meeting
<ddaa> I'm not here for tomorrow's meeting
<salgado> even though you won't be here, I guess I can explain it and answer any questions people make
<ddaa> thanks
<salgado> in fact, I don't think there's much to be discussed about this. I think it should just be a matter of creating launchpad/browser/tests/ and start writing unit tests and placing them there
<ddaa> well, it's quite surprising that there's apparently _no_ browser unittest whatsoever so far...
<ddaa> it's not like it's a groundbreaking idea...
<salgado> it's not, definitely.  I guess it's because since the beginning we've benn writing only pagetests and doctests
<salgado> so, it's much easier to stick something else in one of them than to do the right thing and write unit tests in a separate file
<salgado> s/else//
<ddaa> fortunately, I'm in a situation of writing a spec for somebody else to write tests and code, so it's easier to _ask_ the right thing :)
<BjornT> kiko-fud: sure, i want to do that phone call now.
<kiko-fud> ok 5 minutes turkish. should I call you?
<BjornT> sounds good.
<ddaa> Goodbye, see you tuesday.
* bradb returns
<msgh> hi
<msgh> how can i upload my files into branch by sftp?
<msgh> is there any one there?
<msgh> :d
<msgh> :D
<Keybuk> bzr push --create-prefix sftp://$USERID@bazaar.launchpad.net/~$USERID/$PRODUCT/$BRANCH
<Keybuk> where USERID = your launchpad user name
<Keybuk> PRODUCT = the name of the "product" you want to push to
<Keybuk> BRANCH = unique name for your branch ("mainline"/"trunk"/"bugfixes"/etc.)
<msgh> i connect to account at launchpad by sftp , how can i upload my codes there?
<msgh> can any one help me ?
<Keybuk> <Keybuk> bzr push --create-prefix sftp://$USERID@bazaar.launchpad.net/~$USERID/$PRODUCT/$BRANCH
<Keybuk> <Keybuk> where USERID = your launchpad user name
<Keybuk> <Keybuk> PRODUCT = the name of the "product" you want to push to
<Keybuk> <Keybuk> bzr push --create-prefix sftp://$USERID@bazaar.launchpad.net/~$USERID/$PRODUCT/$BRANCH
<Keybuk> <Keybuk> where USERID = your launchpad user name
<Keybuk> <Keybuk> PRODUCT = the name of the "product" you want to push to
<Keybuk> <Keybuk> BRANCH = unique name for your branch ("mainline"/"trunk"/"bugfixes"/etc.)<Keybuk> BRANCH = unique name for your branch ("mainline"/"trunk"/"bugfixes"/etc.)
<Keybuk> oops
<Keybuk> double paste
<msgh> sftp> bzr push --create-prefix sftp://socg2006@bazaar.launchpad.net/~socg2006/bzr/saj
<msgh> Invalid command.
<msgh> I try it but in terminal It's shown this msg : Invalid command
<salgado> msgh, you need to do it outside of the sftp prompt
<salgado> IOW, first exit the sftp session and then issue the "bzr push ..." command
<kiko-fud> BjornT, oops, plop. calling back in
<msgh>  bzr push --create-prefix sftp://socg2006@bazaar.launchpad.net/~socg2006/bzr/saj
<msgh> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: /root/
<Keybuk> msgh: you're not in a bzr branch?
<msgh> but in out of sftp this error has been shown : bzr:Error:Not a branch :/root
<salgado> msgh, $ cd /path/to/bzr-branch
<msgh> where are my bzr branch? 
<Keybuk> what are you actually trying to do?!
<msgh> I want to upload files in my accout in launchpad , but i don't know howto?
<msgh> in terminal where must i be,im now at root
<kiko-fud> BjornT, argh. okay, I give
<kiko-fud> up
<kiko-fud> BjornT, I'll produce a mockup of the keywords html and you tell me what you think ok?
<BjornT> kiko-fud: sounds perfect
<msgh> ok
<jenda> Hello - what do I put as URL for a bzr branch?
<msgh> can you plz explain cd /path/to/bzr?
<jenda> It's for Spreadubuntu
<salgado> msgh, this service is not for uploading random files. it can be used only to upload bzr branches
<LarstiQ> jenda: bzr branches can live at any url provided you have access, can you give a bit more context?
<salgado> msgh, it assumes you've used bzr before and you have a bzr branch with (open source) code on it in your computer
<salgado> msgh, do you have that?
* LarstiQ has his own branches at http://bzr.richtlijn.be/ for instance
<jenda> Ah
<jenda> I was told that launchpad would host a bzr repo for an Ubuntu project.
<jenda> Is that true?
<danilos> jenda: what is ubuntu? :?
<danilos> :P
<jenda> gah ;)
<salgado> kiko-fud, http://async.com.br/~salgado/shipit-download.jpg
<salgado> (no more accessing remote launchpad instances)
<kiko-fud> salgado, I wouldn't say ", which will take only a few hours"
<LarstiQ> jenda: bazaar.launchpad.net can do hosting of arbitrary branches
<LarstiQ> jenda: I guess that Ubuntu people have a specific workflow though
<kiko-fud> salgado, apart from that it looks good.
<jenda> So would you know how to get hosting there?
<LarstiQ> jenda: so perhaps they can give you better advice on how to fit in, or you could roll with me and do something generic ;)
<salgado> kiko-fud, to the code, then: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file27OXKn.html :)
<LarstiQ> jenda: http://ddaa.net/blog/ explains it fairly well. 
<jenda> LarstiQ: what exactly would generic mean?
<jenda> OK
<kiko-fud> salgado, "and burn them yourself" was okay..
<kiko-fud> salgado, r=kiko on that
<salgado> oh, the screenshot was old
<salgado> okay
<jenda> LarstiQ: looks good. Thanks a bunch, I'll be back with more questions, most prolly :)
<LarstiQ> jenda: generic would mean getting a branch hosted on launchpad without any ubuntu specific knowledge (as I don't have any)
<salgado> kiko-fud, are you sure people won't be confused with just "burn them yourself." ?
<kiko-fud> salgado, hmmm. and record them yourself?
<jenda> LarstiQ: Ah - I think that would work OK for me, as it's the first branch for the Marketing Team, and every Team works on it's own.
<kiko-fud> salgado, I don't like the repetition of the word "CD" much
<LarstiQ> jenda: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~larstiq/bzrk/bzrk.lq for instance is my bzrk branch
<jenda> LarstiQ: What the branch would cantain is artwork, webdesign and text. No code apart from xml and html, I'm quite sure ;)
<jenda> hello raphink
<raphink> hi jenda
* jenda went by the cloak there ;)
<salgado> kiko-fud, neither do I. I think record is fine
<stub> burn is a common term now. I think my inlaws use it, and they don't even have a CD burner.
* stub goes to bed
<stub> (at least for native speakers)
<kiko-fud> "burn them yourself" has connotations
* flacoste loves bzr shelve unshelve
<salgado> kiko-fud, what about that shipit discussion?
<kiko-fud> salgado, riiiight.
<salgado> flacoste, me too, and I loved it even more when I discovered bzr shelf 
<flacoste> salgado: thanks! i didn't know that one
<kiko-fud> BjornT, http://async.com.br/~kiko/mockups/keywords.html
<kiko-fud> BjornT, so that's my initial idea.
<kiko-fud> BjornT, I'm not sure how well that works with portlets..
<kiko-fud> bradb, how does that look to you?
* bradb looks
<BjornT> kiko-fud: it looks quite good. i'm not so sure about the box around the description, but maybe it's not too bad.
<kiko-fud> BjornT, I'm not so sure myself, but without it.. 
<BjornT> yeah, i know...
<kiko-fud> bradb, do you have an issue with having keywords on bugs instead of on tasks
<bradb> kiko-fud: In practice, I don't think it'll make a big difference either way. (If there were 10 distros heavily using Malone, I might answer differently.)
<bradb> also, there's another dimension to consider: distro or product
<bradb> and another: user
<bradb> i think distro or product would make sense before task
<bradb> and that user is pure science fiction, for now
<SteveA> i think keywords should be on bugs not tasks
<SteveA> it is something that helps people share the work of understanding the bug
<SteveA> even if they come to it from different tasks, different contexts
<SteveA> we should work to make malone a place where distros and upstreams cooperate on bugs
<SteveA> and shared tags is one way to do this
<jenda> LarstiQ: Can you help me create a branch? Can't seem to get it done.
<bradb> kiko-fud:  I think the UI you propose looks pretty good. The shortcomings that I do see, like maybe having a "No, I meant [      ] " type workflow, can probably emerge over time (my brain is not fully into thinking about this problem right now.)
* bradb is slugging through expense paperwork
<LarstiQ> jenda: sure
<LarstiQ> jenda: what seems to be the problem?
<jenda> LarstiQ: I have a SSH key in LP, a directory on my PC with files the way I want them there... now what next? There's the init command and the push command...
<LarstiQ> ah :)
<jenda> (I also have a product on LP)
<LarstiQ> jenda: so, you don't have a bzr branch yet?
<jenda> no
<LarstiQ> ok, we'll start there then.
<LarstiQ> (if anyone objects to this taking place here, we can take it to #bzr)
<jenda> The beginning - what a great place to start ;)
<jenda> (or PM - or #ubuntu-marketing...)
<LarstiQ> jenda: #bzr has the benefit of being my home base ;)
<jenda> #ubuntu-marketing is my home base :-D
<jenda> but sure
<LarstiQ> jenda: I take it you have a directory structure ready, cd to the top of that, and run 'bzr init'. After that, 'bzr add'
<jenda> done
<LarstiQ> jenda: it should tell you it has added some files. See 'bzr status' to confirm it has what you want.
<jenda> Yep
<jenda> Spaces in filenames aren't a problem, are they?
<kiko-fud> BjornT, want more input, want a phone call, or are you all good?
<LarstiQ> jenda: time to commit then, 'bzr commit' throws up an editor, or 'bzr commit -m "commit message"' 
<LarstiQ> jenda: not for bzr no, wreaks havoc with my naive shell scripting though ;P
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> (BTW, I've use svn before)
<jenda> Looks done...
<jenda> LarstiQ: What next?
<LarstiQ> jenda: publish it. 'bzr push sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~user/project/branch'
<BjornT> kiko-fud: i should be good to go for an initial implementation, thanks! i'll update the spec tomorrow.
<kiko-fud> BjornT, feel free to link to that mockup. thanks!
<LarstiQ> s/project/product/
<jenda> LarstiQ: permission denied...
<LarstiQ> jenda: can you connect with a different sftp client to confirm LP knows about your key?
<jenda> Never tried :( Nautilus good enough? (I'm afraid I registered the key in LP wrong)
<jenda> LarstiQ: how can I try that?
<LarstiQ> jenda: ssh comens with 'sftp'
* jenda blushes in shame
<LarstiQ> jenda: so, try 'sftp bazaar.launchpad.net'
<LarstiQ> jenda: no need to blush, I only found that out when I started to toy with bazaar.launchpad.net myself ;)
<jenda> yeah, permission denied.
<jenda> hehe ;)
<LarstiQ> jenda: have you used ssh-add on the lp key?
<LarstiQ> or specified it to be used in ~/.ssh/config
<jenda> nope
<jenda> the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto doesn't say so. I guess they don't expect too many people to be doing so. I'll bring it up to the doc team.
<jenda> Argh, there's something wrong with the key. the passphrase doesn't work.
<salgado> kiko-fud, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filent4KID.html should do the job
<LarstiQ> jenda: it is a bit specific to bazaar.launchpad.net though 
<LarstiQ> jenda: ah.
<salgado> kiko-fud, actually, wait a second
<kiko-fud> sure.
<jenda> And besides it throws an error about the private key being too unprotected.
<salgado> kiko-fud, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileslmshZ.html
<kiko-fud> salgado, TypeError: unsupported operand type(s) for +: 'SelectResults' and 'int'
<kiko-fud> I think you are missing a count() 
<salgado> yeah
<salgado> kiko-fud, total_dapper_requests = previous_dapper_requests.count() + 1
<salgado> or https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filesv3slu.html
<kiko-fud> running...
<LarstiQ> jenda: do you need help with the key?
<jenda> I'm working on it LarstiQ ;) I'll brb with the key alright - thanks
<LarstiQ> k
<kiko-fud> > Shipit requests continue to be out of control (currently 1500 pending)..
<jenda> wow
<LarstiQ> kiko-fud: wuh, what makes that so backlog sensitive?
<kiko-fud> ...
<kiko> guess I ate too much.
<jenda> LarstiQ: done.
<jenda> LarstiQ: Now it tells me the parent directory doesn't exist.
<LarstiQ> jenda: ah good, use push --create-prefix instead
<jenda> Probably because the branch isn't regged on ... ah
<jenda> Ah, working :)
<LarstiQ> I'm not sure how long it will take for it to be mirrored publicly (on the https side)
<LarstiQ> but with teams, it is possible for team members to access the sftp uri
<jenda> OK, great ;)
<jenda> BTW, can anyone checkout, or only team members?
<LarstiQ> jenda: from the public side, everyone, for sftp, they won't even see it
<jenda> OK
<jenda> the public side is a mirrored, https accessible bzr repo type thing? ;)
<LarstiQ> jenda: yup.
<jenda> So no-one but me can checkout the intire branch, if it's under my name in launchpad?
<LarstiQ> jenda: not entirely sure about that
<LarstiQ> https://launchpad.net/people/jenda/+branch/spreadubuntu/spreadubuntu lists the http url already
* LarstiQ tries to check that out
<LarstiQ> will take some time to mirror
<LarstiQ> jenda: if it doesn't work as is, try it like https://launchpad.net/people/bzrk/+branch/bzrk/dev
<LarstiQ> jenda: that branch is pushed to sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bzrk/bzrk/dev
<LarstiQ> jenda: the first bzrk being the team
<jenda> eh
<LarstiQ> https://launchpad.net/people/bzrk
<jenda> I don't understand what that is.
<LarstiQ> jenda: so that would be sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-marketing/spreadubuntu/spreadubuntu for you
<jenda> AH
<jenda> I see ;)
<jenda> Meaning re-register it to the Marketing Team instead.
<LarstiQ> jenda: bzrk is a plugin for bzr to visualise merges, it is registered as a product in lp by the 'bzrk developers' 
<LarstiQ> jenda: just pushing would do the registering
<jenda> That was meant as an example, though, right? OK.
<LarstiQ> yup
<LarstiQ> as it is the only team-shared branch I have experience with ;)
<jenda> And that would give commit access to all 43 members of the MT.
<LarstiQ> jenda: yup.
<jenda> I'll have to think about that :)
* LarstiQ nods
<jenda> But it's quite probably that the people on there that I don't want to have access wouldn't be capable of commiting anyway...
<LarstiQ> jenda: I don't know if you could do finer grained control than that, other than setting up a new team
* jenda grins evilly
<LarstiQ> or that.
<jenda> LarstiQ: I have the feeling that nothing got uploaded though.
<jenda> Any way to check, or re-try?
<LarstiQ> jenda: that is easy to check, can you branch from it?
<jenda> commit says no changes
<LarstiQ> (or use bzr info on it)
<jenda> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17858
<jenda> Is it just me or is there something wrong with that, LarstiQ?
<LarstiQ> jenda: that checks the local branch, not the one you just pushed to
<jenda> ah...
<LarstiQ> jenda: the way I would test this is by bluntly doing 'cd /tmp; bzr branch sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jenda/spreadubuntu/spreadubuntu'
<LarstiQ> jenda: but, you could also use any other command that handles remote branches, 'bzr log -r -1  sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jenda/spreadubuntu/spreadubuntu; bzr info  sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jenda/spreadubuntu/spreadubuntu', you get the idea
<jenda> OK, thanks
<jenda> Seems it's all there :)
<msgh> i fuck you
<jenda> heh
<LarstiQ> jenda: great. Anything else I can help with?
<jenda> yep :)
<jenda> When I try to push... ah wait...
<jenda> nevermind - I typed marketing-team instead of ubuntu-marketing :)
<LarstiQ> you need not specify the target every time, it will remember so you can just do 'bzr push'
<jenda> OK
<LarstiQ> jenda: if you want to remember a different location, you can pass the full url and --remember
<jenda> great ;)
<LarstiQ> jenda: and check bzr info to see what bzr thinks about your branch
<jenda> There'll probabyl only be one
<jenda> OK, now I need to know the command that one should use to checkout
<jenda> nvm ;)
<LarstiQ> well, you can do a checkout or a full branch
<jenda> what's the diff?
<LarstiQ> jenda: a checkout is bound to it's master branch, a commit in the checkout will also try to do a commit in the master. Sorta like the centralized style of svn/cvs
<jenda> OK, whereas branch is only a specific branch...
<LarstiQ> jenda: if you do 'bzr branch' though, you will get a independent branch
<jenda> so when it's a simple branch like mine, there's no difference?
<LarstiQ> which you would need to push to a public location, or be merged
<jenda> argh... it's not _all_ there.
<LarstiQ> jenda: what is missing?
<jenda> I added some things after the first commit, and those aren't there.
<LarstiQ> just bzr add, or committed those also?
<jenda> Let's see.. when I type bzr commit, these things show up as unknown in the editor
<jenda> ah!
<jenda> So it's bzr add, then bzr commit for each change, right?
<LarstiQ> jenda: 'bzr add <file>' will make <file> versioned. a bare 'bzr add' adds all unknown files recursivly (that looks wrongly spelled, hmm)
<LarstiQ> jenda: and a commit is needed to make a new revision
<LarstiQ> jenda: then after several commits, you might want to publish it with push (or use a checkout, which will do the push after every commit)
<jenda> 'recursively' ;)
<jenda> OK thanks.
<LarstiQ> thanks, that's it :)
<jenda> What happens when i 'push' instead of 'commiting'? Is that version vs. revision?
<LarstiQ> push will transfer any revisions you have in your branch that are not at the target location
<LarstiQ> anything you haven't committed yet is only in your working tree, and not a revision yet, so that will not be pushed.
<jenda> OK
<jenda> I see.
<jenda> So commit does'nt upload at all. Now I get it :)
<LarstiQ> exactly.
<LarstiQ> jenda: welcome to the world of DVCS ;)
<jenda> muhaha ;)
<jenda> I did use svn before - but it was a little easier, really :)
<LarstiQ> jenda: I'll have to disagree with you on that :p
<jenda> LarstiQ: let's agree to disagree ;)
<jenda> How would I remove the branch I pushed before as ~jenda ?
<jenda> (I want to keep the ubuntu-marketing one only)
<LarstiQ> jenda: I think that is launchpad-admin terrain, since afaik lp doesn't have a way to delete things atm
<jenda> OK
<jenda> I marked it abandoned then.
#launchpad 2006-07-13
<jamesh> lifeless: fyi: my cron jobs on chinstrap aren't firing so the pending-reviews page will only update when I do it manually
<lifeless> jamesh: oh :(
<lifeless> is crond running ?
<jamesh> seems to be
<lifeless> can you add 'ssh chinstrap run-pending-merge' to a cron job on your desktop ?
<jamesh> I've submitted an RT request about the problem but haven't received the auto-reply yet
<jamesh> I did an update of the page this morning, and am doing another now
<stub> Launchpad will be going down in 15 minutes for its regular code update. Estimated down time is 10 minutes.
<raphink> hi there
<raphink> I need to request the sync of the clucene-core package from Debian to Ubuntu
<raphink> but this package is not in Ubuntu yet
<raphink> is it possible to add the package to Ubuntu so I can request sync?
<stub> No idea - this is the Launchpad channel. Sounds like you need to talk to an Ubuntu developer.
<lifeless> raphink: how do you normally request a sync - a bug on the package ?
<raphink> yes lifeless
<raphink> well now I've requested a bug on ubuntu in general
<raphink> so it should work
<raphink> hopefully
<lifeless> raphink: can you please file a wishlist bug, OR, a specification, on the product 'malone' describing your use case ('request a sync of a package not in ubuntu') so that we can get someone to make it easier in the future ?
<raphink> I don't have time for that right now
<raphink> but I'll try to do that today
<mpt> yay, Internet
<sivang> morning
<jenda> ajmitch: wtf, how did you get a cloak like that? :-D
<sivang> jenda: ties in the right places :)
<jenda> hehe ;)
<SteveA> morning
<SteveA> jamesh: I've almost finished work on that specs branch.  Will you be able to review it a bit later today?
<SteveA> I think it's about 400 lines of dif, inc tests
<jamesh> SteveA: okay.
<jamesh> SteveA: my cron jobs aren't running on chinstrap at the moment, so if you need pending-reviews updated ping me
<SteveA> ok
<jamesh> I guess it has something to do with the login problems from yesterday
<jenda> Can I access stuff put in launchpad/bzr through http/https?
<jamesh> jenda: details for accessing your branch should be on the your branch's page on Launchpad
<jamesh> jenda: branches are published with URLs like http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~userid/product/branchname
<jenda> Yes, I have that URL
<jenda> but when I open it in my browser, it shows empty
<jenda> https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-marketing/+branch/spreadubuntu/spreadubuntu
<jamesh> jenda: the URL is intended for use with bzr, which stores all the data in a ".bzr" dir
<jenda> So will only bazaar be able to check that out...
<jenda> OK
<jamesh> see http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-marketing/spreadubuntu/spreadubuntu/.bzr/
<jenda> Ah ;)
<jenda> Thanks. Now, BTW, is anyone able to checkout that branch, or only the people of ubuntu-marketing?
<jamesh> anyone can grab the branch by HTTP
<stub> Anyone - this is for open source development.
<jamesh> only people in the ubuntu-marketing team can get it via SFTP
<jamesh> and you can only make commits by sftp
<jenda> yes, OK
<jenda> how does 'grabbing by http' work?
<jenda> bzr checkout http...?
<jamesh> "bzr get http://bazaar.launchpad.net/..."
<jenda> ah
<jenda> OK, thanks
<jamesh> I don't think checkout will work (it doesn't work with readonly repos)
<jenda> OK
<jamesh> it might work with a future version of bzr though ...
<jenda> OK
<jenda> Thanks 
<stub> get and checkout doing different things is confusing, as other systems consider them aliases :-/
<spiv> Yeah, "get" is an alias of "branch" for bzr.
<stub> Mmm... I'd call that a wart. I can understand how it happened though.
<jamesh> well, svn doesn't have get, iirc
<SteveA> I always find get vs pull confusing when I want a new tree in my filesystem
<SteveA> if I just want to track someone's branch, the sequence of commands goes:
<SteveA>  - first get (or branch)
<SteveA>  - next, don't change anything
<SteveA>  - next, pull to get changes
<jamesh> the other annoying thing is pull vs. update
<SteveA>  - thereafter, pull to get changes
<jamesh> if you created your local branch with get/branch you need to pull
<jamesh> if you created it with checkout you need update
<SteveA> jamesh: what happens if you get them the wrong way around?
<jamesh> SteveA: "update" means make the working tree match the head of the branch
<SteveA> jenda: iirc, "jenda" is mandarin for "really?!"
<SteveA> isn't that what "pull" means?
<jamesh> SteveA: a local branch created with "bzr get" will always be up to date though (unless you push to it via sftp from some other box) so is generally a no-op
<jamesh> pull means "grab any changes from the parent branch"
<jamesh> for a checkout, that would be the parent of the remote branch
<jenda> SteveA: iirc, it's my name... but I might be wrong... 
<SteveA> really?
<jenda> Yes, really ;) And it has nothing to do with mandarin, either. I'm Czech, and the name is Jan == Jenda
<carlos> morning
<carlos> stub: hi, did you have time to check the fix to the posubmission migration script ?
<stub> carlos: Not yet
<carlos> ok
<stub> lifeless: rocketfuel-built is several revisions out of date. Commits are landing in the branches on balleny and chinstrap though.
<jamesh> SteveA: have you had a chance to look at my move-bzrsync branch?
<SteveA> jamesh: no
<jamesh> okay
* SteveA looks
<SteveA>          randomownerid = 1   <--- should be "arbitraryownerid"
<SteveA> either that, or use: random.choice([1] )
<jamesh> I'll change it to arbitraryownerid
<SteveA> one other comment:
<SteveA>      def parent_ids(self):
<SteveA> this method gives you ids in response to querying on a revision id
<SteveA> in between, it loads objects for all the parent revisions
<SteveA> and then iterates over them to get their ids
<SteveA> I wonder if there's a way to do it that doesn't involve actually making revision objects for all the parents, and isn't icky in the code
<SteveA> other than all that, looks great. r=me
<jamesh> I don't think there is an obvious way to do it with sqlobject
<jamesh> a revisionparent object is not particularly heavyweight though
<jamesh> 4 fields
<jamesh> and most revisions in bzr only have 1 or 2 parents
<jamesh> (most have 1)
<SteveA> ok
<jamesh> thanks
<SteveA> does close() imply flush() for a stream?
<jamesh> it should.
<lifeless> stub: its updated by cron
<lifeless> stub: there is something wrong with cron. jamesh has filed an RT request.
<jamesh> I don't know if the RT request got through though.  I haven't gotten the auto-reply giving the number
<lifeless> elmo: Znarl: ^^ is mail having trouble too?
<elmo> cron is already fixed, and I've just fixed RT mail, thanks
<lifeless> thank you
<jamesh> elmo: thanks for fixing the cron problem
<SteveA> jamesh: I /msg-ed you details of the branch to review
<jamesh> SteveA: yeah.  I'll look at it in a sec (just fixing a test failure in my branch)
<SteveA> jamesh: thanks.  With freenode, I'm never sure whether priv messages get through
<SteveA> for that reason, I always respond with an "ok" or something, to show I received the message
<jamesh> SteveA: yeah.  I turned off the privmsg filtering because of that (never really suffered from privmsg spam)
<carlos> jamesh: oh, are we able to disable it?
<SteveA> malcc: hi
<jamesh> carlos: yep.  You can send some command to NickServ to do it
<SteveA> malcc: just noticed on your activity report that you've been having trouble landing the trivial change to __all__.
<SteveA> malcc: is that the same pqm issues kiko has been having?
<malcc> SteveA: I got an error from sourcecode/bzr/bzrlib/tests/workingtree_implementations/test_workingtree.py, AssertionError: 'a test\n' == 'a test\n'
<SteveA> ew
<malcc> SteveA: I wasn't following closely enough the exact details of kiko's issue to know if that's the same
<SteveA> mpool / lifeless: do you know about this particular issue?
<SteveA> malcc: did you mail the launchpad list about it?
<stub> I'll disable the bzr and cscvs tests on launchpad merge right now - kiko has landed the relevant makefile changes.
<SteveA> cool
<SteveA> malcc: when you get unrelated pqm failures, always email the launchpad list
<malcc> SteveA: Ok
<SteveA> malcc: otherwise, I and others don't know that it's a general problem
<SteveA> mpool: I'm available for a call, if you still want one
<jamesh> looks like spiv did a merge to our copy of bzr today to fix the hashcache failures
<jamesh> that would have been after malcc's failure though
<SteveA> carlos: does danilo know about the meeting today?
<carlos> SteveA: yes
<carlos> he told me that he would start early today... not sure if he had any problem...
<stub> launchpad commits should no longer run cscvs and bzr tests. Ping me if you get a pqm bounce - the new config is yet to be tested.
<stub> James' should be the first branch to use it
<carlos> danilos: good morning
<danilos> carlos: yeah, g'day actually :)
<carlos> danilos: did you push your branch?
<danilos> carlos: yeah, I think I did
<carlos> danilos: the Pending reviews page shows it as already merged...
<danilos> unless I messed something up
<lifeless> you have not pushed it after doing your commits most probably.
<carlos> danilos: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/
<lifeless> I assumed it was merged, but is it in fact not ?
<carlos> lifeless: he copied another branch that I guess is already merged to initialize that new branch
<jamesh> danilos: the head revision of that branch on chinstrap is a pqm commit
<danilos> jamesh: you're already loosing me :) I am all too new to bzr stuff and our pqm procedure :)
<danilos> s/loosing/losing/
<jamesh> danilos: okay.  The copy of the branch on chinstrap.ubuntu.com does not contain any commits by you (only commits from the mainline)
<carlos> danilos: it's just that latest commit on your branch is already merged into our development tree
<danilos> ah, ok, got it
<carlos> danilos: check that you don't have any pending change to commit (bzr status)
<danilos> ok, will do that
<carlos> danilos: and that bzr push says that you need to push 0 revisions
<carlos> in which case, I think you are in the wrong directory ;-)
<carlos> or that you lose your fix
<danilos> ok :)
<jamesh> carlos: btw, "/msg NickServ set unfiltered on" should allow unregistered users to /msg you again
<carlos> jamesh: yeah, I saw it, but thanks ;-)
<carlos> lifeless, SteveA, kiko-afk: Shouldn't you start approving/rejecting specs for the London sprint?
<mdke> I'm trying to get a branch from launchpad, i get this message from bzr checkout - bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: /home/matt/sftp:/bazaar.launchpad.net/~etc, any ideas?
<jsgotangco> do you have paramiko installed?
<carlos> mdke: I think you miss one '/' after sftp:/
<jsgotangco> yeah
<mdke> haha, thanks carlos 
<mdke> oh no
<mdke> the command is alright
<mdke> bzr checkout sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-marketing/spreadubuntu/spreadubuntu
<mdke> just the error message is missing a slash >_<
<mdke> works with http://
<spiv> mdke: you need paramiko installed (python2.4-paramiko)
<carlos> hmm I don't know then...
<spiv> mdke: the confusing error message is a bug in that version of bzr
<mdke> spiv: trying, thanks
<mdke> aha, another error
* mdke pastebins
<mdke> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17920
<spiv> mdke: It failed to authenticate
* spiv investigates
<mdke> do I need to be in a particular team to get a branch like that?
<spiv> Yes, but that's not the cause of that error.
<spiv> Ah, I bet I know.
<spiv> Give me a sec to check the logs
<mdke> well, I'm not in ubuntu-marketing
<spiv> mdke: You're trying to log in as the user 'matt', I think, but your launchpad name is 'mdke'.
<mdke> ah, k
<spiv> Either use "sftp://mdke@bazaar.launchpad.net/..." as your URL, or adjust your .ssh/config
<spiv> (adding "Host bazaar.launchpad.net\n    User mdke" would do it.)
<mdke> right, another error
<spiv> It'd be good if bzr reported the user name it's trying in the error.
* spiv files a bug about that.
<mdke> agreed
<mdke> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17921
<jamesh> spiv: if using openssh, it won't know the username being tried
<SteveA> bradb, BjornT: 
<SteveA> You should not import build_comments_from_chunks from canonical.launchpad.browser.bugcomment:
<SteveA>     canonical.launchpad.browser.bugtask
<spiv> jamesh: That's true I guess.  Still a shame, and worth filing a bug about, even if it can't be fixed easily atm.
<jamesh> spiv: if no username is in the URL, it doesn't pass one to openssh, leaving it to pick the username
<jamesh> spiv: it could be fixed, but it'd be in openssh
<spiv> jamesh: Exactly.
<BjornT> SteveA: it was kiko that added that function
<bradb> SteveA: that would be kiko
<spiv> jamesh: But it's enough of a usability issue to be worth a bug report anyway :)
<mdke> so is the new error due to me not being in the right team?
<SteveA> BjornT, bradb: so, kiko caused the problem.  However, it is a problem in malone code. 
<spiv> mdke: Right, you cannot access that branch over sftp, because you're not in that team.
<SteveA> who will fix it?
<spiv> mdke: If you login with the openssh sftp client and look around interactively, you'll see you can only access directories for yourself and the teams you're a member of.
<mdke> spiv: that error message could be a bit more userfriendly too :)
<mdke> strange tho that I can't grab a branch without being in that team
<BjornT> SteveA: i can fix it.
<jamesh> mdke: you can grab it via http
<SteveA> thanks BjornT 
<spiv> mdke: Yeah, I think I'd expect something like "directory not found: ...", rather than the rather vague "not a branch" message.
<spiv> mdke: "not a branch" makes it sound like there's something there that's not a branch, rather than there's nothing there at all.
<mdke> jamesh: I had some errors from that too :)
<mdke> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17922
<mdke> I ought to get a more recent version maybe
<jamesh> mdke: ah.  you can't use "bzr checkout" on readonly branches (as the error says)
<jamesh> mdke: you can do "bzr get http://bazaar.launchpad.net/..." though
<jamesh> mdke: there has been talk about supporting read-only bound branches (which would allow "bzr checkout" over http), but it isn't in 0.8
<mdke> ah, ok
<mdke> that's worked, thanks jamesh 
<jsgotangco> if in doubt, the product homepage has the http branch and should work
* Kinnison takes a rest break before the meetng
<kiko-afk> me
<Kinnison> kiko: pardon?
<mpt> kiko needs to tweak his "pretend you're at the meeting" macros too
<carlos> kiko: the meeting didn't start yet ;-)
* Kinnison snerks
<kiko> then we're late.
<carlos> yeah
<Kinnison> who is meant to be running the meeting today? kiko or stevea?
<kiko> SteveA AFAIK
<kiko> but perhaps we should start without him
<Kinnison> maybe he got caught by a workrave
<jamesh> wait for someone to say "meeting" and then send a "me" message a random interval later
<carlos> I think Steve is dealing with some changes in the meeting agenda
<malcc> me
<kiko> meeee
<SteveA> hey
<stub> me
<SteveA> welcome to the launchpad meeting
<SteveA> who's here
<SteveA> ?
<stub> me
<spiv> me
<Kinnison> me
<carlos> me
<mpt> me
<malcc> me
<cprov> me
<BjornT> me
<matsubara> me
<bradb> me
<jamesh> me
<flacoste> me
<salgado> me
<stub> me
<kiko> me
<danilos> me
<SteveA> me
<SteveA> == Agenda ==
<SteveA>  * Next meeting
<SteveA>  * Activity reports
<SteveA>  * Actions from last meeting
<SteveA>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<SteveA>  * Bug report report (mpt)
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests
<SteveA>  * Production and staging (Stuart)
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * browser unit tests (ddaa/salgado)
<SteveA>  * (other items)
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * Keep, Bag, Change
<SteveA>  * Three sentences
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> um
<SteveA> the roll call is missing from the agenda
<SteveA> how did that happen?
<SteveA> mpt: any ideas?
<Kinnison> magic
<SteveA> oh, it was moved above the heading
<SteveA> weird
* SteveA adds a note for people to ask before fucking with the format of that page
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> == Agenda ==
<SteveA>  * Roll call
<SteveA>  * Agenda
<SteveA>  * Next meeting
<SteveA>  * Activity reports
<SteveA>  * Actions from last meeting
<SteveA>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<SteveA>  * Bug report report (mpt)
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests
<SteveA>  * Production and staging (Stuart)
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * browser unit tests (ddaa/salgado)
<SteveA>  * (other items)
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * Keep, Bag, Change
<SteveA>  * Three sentences
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> that's better
<mpt> SteveA, I did that because you always cover those two before reading the agenda anyway
<SteveA> next meeting...
<SteveA> kiko and I will be at management meetings
<SteveA> next thursday
<SteveA> kiko: what do you think... do you think we'll be able to have a meeting?
<kiko> yes, I think so.
* danilos is lurking to see what's what from the agenda :)
<SteveA> cool
<SteveA> so, same time next week
* ..[topic/#launchpad:SteveA] : https://launchpad.net/ | developer meeting: Thu 20 July, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<SteveA>  * Activity reports
<matsubara> up to date
<SteveA> I sent some this week.
<mpt> up to date
<danilos> up to date
<bradb> up to date
<BjornT> up to date
<jamesh> not up to date
* malcc -> Guilty of summarizing
* flacoste is up to date
<danilos> (even if I was late with a couple)
<Kinnison> I am not up to date.
<cprov> up to date
<salgado> I lost track. not up to date
<carlos> Started again this week
<kiko> I am up to date, but have a report to send off for yesterday
<stub> up to date
<carlos> I will try to send previous reports and keep sending the new ones
<spiv> I'm up to date for this last week, but haven't filled in the missing weeks before that.
<SteveA>   * Actions from last meeting
<SteveA> there were none
<SteveA>   * Oops report (Matsubara)
<matsubara> Today's oops report is about bugs 44860, 40494, OOPS-186D559, OOPS-186D560 and staging timeout limit.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44860 in rosetta "Crash when we try to pass a query string to a POFile that doesn't exist yet." [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44860
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40494 in launchpad "Launchpad crashes badly if the client says it doesn't accept 'utf-8'" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/40494
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/186D559
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/186D560
<matsubara> Carlos, how's 44860 going?
<matsubara> BjornT, could you prioritize bug 40494? It was triggered quite a few times this week.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40494 in launchpad "Launchpad crashes badly if the client says it doesn't accept 'utf-8'" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/40494
<carlos> matsubara: not started yet
<BjornT> matsubara: sure, i'll fix it either today or tomorrow.
<matsubara> carlos: any chance of working on that one this week?
<kiko> matsubara, carlos: I have some extra work to do but I plan on working on the rosetta views again soon.
<matsubara> thanks BjornT 
<matsubara> On oops report (2006-07-05) I wrote about an possible bug on the oops infrastructure. The two oopses were recorded because one AssertionError (OOPS-186D559) was triggered on the xmlrpc server. Could someone comment on that?
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/186D559
<carlos> kiko: feel free to give me the branch and I will take a look and try to finish it, if you want
<carlos> matsubara: well, kiko's patch already fixes that one....
<carlos> matsubara: not sure if we should fix it twice
<carlos> at least I think I saw a way to fix it with the diff that kiko show me a couple of weeks ago
<kiko> carlos, I don't quite see how my patch solved that!
<matsubara> well, kiko's going for the mgmt meeting next week
<SteveA> matsubara: that's an interesting xmlrpc OOPS report
<carlos> kiko: the way the views work
<matsubara> carlos: if you could take that one and land it would be great
<carlos> matsubara: ok, I will try to work on it either on Friday or Monday
<kiko> matsubara, it's not even close to ready to be landed.
<carlos> (I need to finish Edgy translations opening)
<kiko> I can work on it over the trip.
<matsubara> SteveA: indeed, I wrote about it on the daily oops report, but no answer so far. That's  why I'm bring the subject here.
<SteveA> matsubara: so, the code in question does this:
<SteveA>         return canonical_url(branch)
<SteveA> that would appear to be the problem
<matsubara> thanks carlos 
<SteveA> but I'm confused as to why that doesn't work
<SteveA> matsubara: let's talk about this after the meeting
<matsubara> SteveA: ok
<matsubara> last topic: Why staging has a so low time out limit?
<SteveA> so that we bump into timeouts there, rather than in production
<matsubara> sometimes it's impossible to test things there because of this low time out limit
<jamesh> to catch slow pages there before they become a problem on production
<carlos> SteveA: that timeout limit makes staging useless for Rosetta testing
<stub> matsubara: To provoke trouble. I can increase it if you want - suggest a value.
<carlos> SteveA: the translation form timeouts always
<matsubara> SteveA, carlos that's exactly my point
<spiv> Perhaps staging should only have a lower soft timeout?
<carlos> matsubara: when I do debugging tasks on Rosetta I increase the timeout, but that's tricky
<stub> (In fact anyone can increase the staging timeouts - just change staging/launchpad.conf and wait until the next update)
<matsubara> I like spiv's suggestion
<carlos> me too
<matsubara> could that cause any trouble?
<SteveA> about oops reports for xmlrpc... what do you think about using xmlrpclib.loads() on the POSTed value and adding that to oops reports?
<SteveA> pprinting it too
<stub> matsubara: I'm happy for you to tweak the values. You are probably the most qualified now to make the educated guesses required.
<SteveA> I suspect the issue with https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/2006-07-05/D559 is the fault instance being returned.  It may be security proxied, or something.
<SteveA> BjornT: I recall you said something about this a while back.  Any ideas?
<matsubara> stub: ok. the most annonying pages are the rosetta ones. I'll talk to carlos and find out a good value.
<jamesh> SteveA: I think having unparsed data would be useful forr the OOPS reports -- e.g. we won't be able to parse an invalid XML-RPC request but might want to diagnose it
<kiko> (stub, did you finish the PQM config change, btw?)
<stub> (kiko: yes)
<SteveA> jamesh: well, that depends.  I mean, if the data can be parsed, I'd rather have the python pprinted data.
<kiko> thanks!
<carlos> matsubara: I can change it directly on asuka so we can try to find a good value without wait until next code update
<BjornT> SteveA: yeah, there's a bug open on it. it has partly been fixed upstream, and i'll try to fix it in launchpad soon.
<SteveA> jamesh: if it can't then sure, I'd like the raw data.  Although POST data can get pretty large
<SteveA> BjornT: okay, then please talk with matsubara about getting a suitable bug filed
<matsubara> carlos: ok, let's talk about it after the meeting then.
<SteveA> BjornT: or point matsubara to the bug
<jamesh> SteveA: okay.  This would be a lot easier to implement with a new OOPS format (using multiple files)
<carlos> matsubara: I would prefer to delay it after I have lunch... ;-)
<jamesh> (and does sound useful)
<spiv> SteveA: It wouldn't be hard to copy and paste the raw data into a local python and run it through pprint(xmlrpclib.loads(...)) as needed.
<matsubara> carlos: np, just ping me when you're ready.
<SteveA> meanwhile, maybe we should be replacing the Fault instances by factories that return just a plain Fault 
<SteveA> seeing as things plainly don't work now
<carlos> matsubara: ok
<SteveA> matsubara: anything else?
<matsubara> SteveA: I'm done. thanks.
<matsubara> thanks guys
<SteveA> thanks matsubara.  well delivered report.
<SteveA>  * Bug report report (mpt)
<mpt> Today's oldest open important bugs:
<mpt> Bug 1294 (Filing a private bug requires the ability to Cc the maintainer), confirmed, critical, bradb
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1294 in malone "Filing a private bug requires the ability to Cc the maintainer" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1294
<mpt> Bug 2497 (/people/*/+translations times out for prolific translators), confirmed, critical, kiko
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2497 in rosetta "/people/*/+translations times out for prolific translators" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/2497
<mpt> Bug 31609 (buildd maintainers need to be informed of build failures), confirmed, critical, cprov
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 31609 in soyuz "buildd maintainers need to be informed of build failures" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31609
<mpt> Bug 35965 (exceptions in process-upload not communicated to uploader), confirmed, critical, cprov
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 35965 in qprocd "exceptions in process-upload not communicated to uploader" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/35965
<mpt> Bug 37897 (renaming project, product or series breaks vcs imports), confirmed, critical, ddaa, who's not here
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 37897 in launchpad-bazaar "renaming project, product or series breaks vcs imports" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/37897
<mpt> Bug 42573 (Look in the debbugs archive when syncing bug watches), confirmed, critical, kiko
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42573 in malone "Look in the debbugs archive when syncing bug watches" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/42573
<BjornT> SteveA: i think hanging it to return plain Fault instances will be just as much work as fixing it properly.
<SteveA> yay.... only two four-digit critical bugs
<mpt> Is that last one really critical, BjornT/bradb?
<bradb> kiko started reviewing my patch for bug 1294 yesterday
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1294 in malone "Filing a private bug requires the ability to Cc the maintainer" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1294
<kiko> mpt, not really really critical.
<mpt> bradb, great
<mpt> cprov, should malcc take one of yours?
<mpt> And kiko, do you need to give either of yours to someone else?
<stub> I suspect bugwatches to debbugs are not being updated due to it (?). And the cron output is annoying ;)
<kiko> mpt, I'm going to work on them shortly
<cprov> mpt: not really, he is already busy
<mpt> ok, then that's all, except to remind you to verify your Fix Committed bugs after stub announces the rollout
<mpt> SteveA, done
<SteveA> thanks mpt.   I think we can cope with checking a few more important bugs next time too.
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests
<mpt> ok.
<SteveA> 5
<SteveA> 4
<SteveA> 3
<SteveA> 2
<SteveA> 1
<stub> 13853
<SteveA> that's an RT number?
<SteveA> seems kinda high
<stub> Only opened today, but it the rt job requesting the outbound email whitelist
<stub> Yes, it is an rt job number
<danilos> 13966 (from today as well)
<SteveA> what's the danilo?
<danilos> it's about being added to rosetta@launchpad.net alias
<SteveA> stub: what machine is that for?  the competition demo machine... ?
<stub> SteveA: Yes
<BjornT> stub: if the bugwatch points to an old, closed, debbugs bug it won't get updated. if the bug is open (or closed but not moved to the archive yet) we will sync the status properly.
<SteveA> ok.
<SteveA>  * Production and staging (Stuart)
<stub> Production was updated this morning (r3766). The update was delayed two days, firstly because I got distracted on other things and yesterday due to problems on the LAN.
<stub> Staging is running as normal. The staging server will hopefully be getting a hardware boost soon.
<stub> The test environment for the Python community is slowly going up. Various small sysadmin stuff to do but I think I'm on top of everything there. I need to know the domain name we want to use for it to organize redirects (test.launchpad.net?)
<kiko> (mpt, what happened to the description of bug 1188?)
<mpt> (kiko, nothing, why?)
<kiko> (mpt, read it)
<mpt> (kiko, I did that before answering)
<SteveA> stub: the important features of it are: it is staging data, and it's for invited people to try email out (although others can use the web too)
<kiko> (mpt, why is it stuttering?)
<SteveA> by "staging data" I mean "not production data"
<SteveA> how about demo.launchpad.net ?
<stub> Sounds fine
<stub> I'll run with that.
<SteveA> cool
<SteveA> thanks
<SteveA>  * browser unit tests (ddaa/salgado)
<SteveA> ddaa isn't here
<SteveA> so, salgado 
<salgado> so, ddaa asked yesterday why we don't have any unit tests for browser code and if it'd be reasonable to have them. he asked that because he has some hairy view code that he wanted to thoroughly test, and for that it'd be better to write unit tests than to have a pagetest for each possible case.
<salgado> I agreed with him that unit tests would probably be better in this case and told him that we didn't make any explicit choice for not writing unit tests for browser code; instead, what I think that happened is that because it's a lot easier to write pagetests than unit tests, we've been using the former in some cases that we should be using the latter.
<salgado> so, we (me and ddaa) would like to have a policy saying whether it's desirable or not to have unit tests for browser code and, if desirable, in which cases we should be using them instead of pagetests.
<SteveA> we do have some system doc tests for view classes in browser code
<kiko> I was about to say that.
<SteveA> we even have a naming convention for them
<salgado> right, the <foo>-pages.txt
<spiv> Also, see https://launchpad.canonical.com/BasicTestCoverage -- it briefly discusses testing of view classes.
<SteveA> the thing is that these are generally not "unit tests"
<salgado> but those are doctests. ddaa said he'd like doctests to be used mainly for documentation
<SteveA> these are functional tests, with the entry-point being the view code
<SteveA> ddaa would like a lot of things
<SteveA> and, I think we should document our browser view classes
<salgado> although I'm not sure I agree with him about the doctests, I think we're overusing them in some cases
<salgado> (a lot of cases, actually)
<salgado> they're becoming very hard to maintain
<stub> Out doc directory has grown too much, making it useless for documentation
<SteveA> so I see a couple of different points here
<salgado> and a lot of them don't make sense anymore, when read as a document
<SteveA> 1. we use doc tests for API documentation and also for other functional and unit tests, all in the same place
<SteveA> 2. we use doc tests format in preference to other formats because experience showed that people wrote opaque python-code-only tests before (if they wrote tests at all).
<SteveA> 3. we should test view code
<SteveA> to address these...
<SteveA> 3. yes, we should
<SteveA> 1. we should split API and use documentation from "I'm documenting how this fits together and its edge cases" documentation
<kiko> I much prefer the doc test format to any other.
<flacoste> kiko: the problem with doc test is that it's not reusable
<spiv> kiko: It really depends on the tests.
<stub> I find it depends on what you are testing
<flacoste> kiko: for example, to write an Interface test
<SteveA> 2. people should discuss with their reviewers using other forms of tests
<SteveA> for interface tests, I'd like to see a mechanism for testing the interface with a .txt file
<SteveA> and having instances constructed and run through that txt file
<SteveA> that provides an interface documentation and test
<SteveA> we are out of time for this discussion.  thank you salgado (and ddaa in absence) for bringing this up, and preparing the text beforehand
<flacoste> SteveA: i thought about that, but what when some cases needs modification for a particular implementation
<mpt> (kiko, it's from before autogeneration of shortdesc from description ceased, which was before description and shortdesc merged. The resulting stuttering in old almost-entirely-Launchpad bug reports is what I referred to in MaloneSimplifications as "taking one for the team".)
<SteveA>  * Keep, Bag, Change
<SteveA> 7
<SteveA> 6
<SteveA> 5
<SteveA> 4
<jamesh> kiko: with doctests you often end up concatenating a bunch of tests that should be independent, which can be a problem
<SteveA> 3
<SteveA> 2
<SteveA> 1
<SteveA> ok
<kiko> (mpt, ah, I thought it was that. thanks!)
<SteveA>  * Three sentences
<SteveA> please paste them now
<mpt> DONE: landed Rosetta fixes; LaunchpadLoginService; bug fixes
<mpt> TODO: Internet Explorer debugging; MaloneSimplifications; bug fixes
<mpt> BLOCKED: no
<malcc> DONE: Peer review of process-upload-tidy, initial completion and testing of publish-distro-optimization. Working towards clear decks for PPA.
<malcc> TODO: Land both these branches and hence finish clearing decks for PPA.
<malcc> BLOCKED: No
<flacoste> DONE: Specs writing, searchTickets() method, improved ITicketTarget test coverage
<flacoste> TODO: Added UI for searchTickets, implement SupportTrackerWorkflowSpec
<flacoste> BLOCKED: no
<spiv> DONE: Reviews, work on spurious merge failures, work on "bzr webserve" for branches in launchpad (bug 49991), muck about with voip.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 49991 in launchpad-bazaar "browse supermirror branches with bzr server" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/49991
<cprov> DONE: soyuz bug fixing, PPA discussion, drescher madness troubleshooting
<cprov> TODO: high priority bug triage/fixing, review/merging pending branches and PPA real world
<cprov> BLOCKED: None
<spiv> TODO: bug 49991, land david/launchpad/bazaar-ui
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 49991 in launchpad-bazaar "browse supermirror branches with bzr server" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/49991
<BjornT> DONE: made it possible to search bugs depending on their upstream status. started with SimpleBugKeywords, finishing the spec, start implementing. reviews.
<spiv> BLOCKED: no
<Kinnison> DONE: Lots of discussion with malcc and cprov about PPA including a skype call or two. Helped resolve some other bits and bobs with builds etc. Preparing real specification for PPA
<BjornT> TODO: Finish the first phase of SimpleBugKeywords. reviews.
<danilos> DONE: Started with accounts and docs, visa and travel arrangements, fix for bug #1788, commented on others.
<bradb> DONE: Put security/privacy cb collapse up for review. The Landscape Hack (TM). A whack of discussion. Fixing xmlrpc API based on updates from the Paris sprint.
<danilos> TODO: Fix remaining bugs from initial Carlos list and select/evaluate other specs/features/bugs to work on.
<danilos> BLOCKED: By my learning better self-organization.
<BjornT> BLOCKED: no
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1788 in rosetta "Saving preferred languages looks like it does nothing" [Medium,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1788
<Kinnison> TODO: Have pre-impl PPA meeting with malcc/cprov. Begin implementation of PPA and delegate tasks to malcc/cprov as discussed in our meeting.
<bradb> TODO: Nag reviewers. Wrap up filebug xmlrpc, then go more into release management.
<kiko> DONE: performance improvements, spec reviewing, code reviewing, management
<Kinnison> BLOCKED: None.
<salgado> DONE: Finished implementation of KarmaContext, lots of small bug fixes/tweaks, code review
<salgado> TODO: More random fixes, code review
<salgado> BLOCKED: No
<bradb> BLOCKED: No.
<jamesh> DONE: code review, get a few branches merged, implement SF tracker import for Py
<jamesh> thon CallForTrackers competition
<jamesh> TODO: code reviews, finnish off Dyson robustness fixes, hopefully get a live Pyt
<jamesh> hon SF tracker import going.
<jamesh> BLOCKED: Python tracker stuff is blocked, but I have other stuff to work on.
<carlos> DONE: vacation, bug #6459 review comments and merge, POSubmission duplicates debugging and fix, Translation migrations between distroreleases, introduce danilo to Canonical/Launchpad development, Help XaraXL maintainers to contact their translations to ask them to sign a copyright assignment
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6459 in rosetta "Timeout error on distribution release language page" [Critical,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/6459
<carlos> TODO: Finish translation migration, keep helping danilo, fix bug #44860, Open Edgy for translations and implement new automatic ways to import .po files for Edgy.
<carlos> BLOCKED: No
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44860 in rosetta "Crash when we try to pass a query string to a POFile that doesn't exist yet." [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44860
<matsubara> DONE: oops report analysis, fixed oops bugs, ownership reassignment bug.
<matsubara> TODO: more oops bugs and triage
<matsubara> BLOCKED: no
<kiko> TODO: rosetta browser code work. potentially debbugs and +translations fix.
<kiko> BLOCKED: no
<stub> TODO: Land test suite updates, PillarNames, test server setup
<stub> DONE: test suite work, pillarnames work
<stub> BLOCKED: No
<SteveA> DONE: preparing mark's spec code for landing
<SteveA> TODO: finish landing it, management meetings
<SteveA> BLOCKED: on graphviz packages from the distro team
<SteveA> jamesh: how is the python tracker stuff blocked?
<mpt> implementation of keywords?
<jamesh> SteveA: getting the live import up is blocked on having the demo environment sorted.
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> I think that's it
<SteveA> thanks everyone!
<SteveA> MEETING ENDS
<bradb> jamesh: who's need to unblock that, and are they working on it?
<danilos> ok, a nice first timer, thank you SteveA as well ;)
<bradb> s/need/needed/
<SteveA> oh, welcome to danilo
<jamesh> bradb: sounds like stub is on top of it
<bradb> cool
<SteveA> danilo is working with carlos on rosetta, in case anyone didn't know
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> see you later!
<stub> jamesh: Once I get the DB setup are you able to take it from there? I'll request the HTTP redirects, but we can work without them for a little while.
<jamesh> bradb: as far as code goes, the only bit missing is the keywords
<jamesh> stub: I suppose so.  Is there much to do different to running LP locally?
<stub> jamesh: Nope.
<flacoste> kiko: did you read mpt comments on SupportTrackerWorkflow?
<jamesh> stub: okay.  cool
<bradb> jamesh: It may be best to proceed in lieu of keywords, since we've only got a few weeks left (technically about 3, but mythical-man-monthly, about 1.5)
<jamesh> bradb: there may be some issues that turn up when running the importer on the full Python dataset, but I don't think they'll pose much of a problem.
<stub> mpt: Is there a reason you are maintaining the spec -> bug mapping in the wiki when we can do this on the Launchpad side of things?
<kiko> flacoste, I did. I am musing about the checkboxes.. I don't quite know if I agree with that.
<jamesh> I should be able to start testing some aspects of that before the DB is ready
<flacoste> kiko: the major changes is that we would need to track multiple best answers
<stub> jamesh: db will be ready in an hour or two
<flacoste> kiko: whereas we only track one now
<BjornT> jamesh, bradb: i plan to have the first phase of the keywords implementation ready for review tomorrow or on monday.
<jamesh> stub: cool!
<kiko> flacoste, yeah, I realized that. I don't like that idea very much
<bradb> BjornT: cool
* jamesh goes to get some food
<stub> jamesh: and you have sudo access to the 'launchpad' user.
<flacoste> kiko: me neither
<flacoste> kiko: what do you think of Satisfied instead of Answered_confirmed?
<kiko> flacoste, were you suggesting /displaying/ Answered_confirmed?!
<mpt> stub, that way (a) it's much easier to check that a spec is designed to resolve a bug, (b) I can say why a particular bug should be rejected rather than fixed, (c) it's faster, and (d) I can do it for specs whether or not they're on software entities that are registered in Launchpad
<mpt> stub, reasons (c) and (d) probably will go away once specs are edited in LP itself
<flacoste> kiko: not necessarly, in fact, if you look at the new mockups, you'll see the label 'The user confirmed this answer solved his problem' around the answer
<bradb> BjornT: what's the status of the TestTransport and all that?
<flacoste> kiko: so probably something along that in listings
<mpt> Bugs are just use cases with added realism
<stub> mpt: Ta. So it looks like spec tracker features were implemented in the wrong order, as edit-within-launchpad would have been more useful than all the other knobs.
<mpt> stub, definitely
<BjornT> bradb: i plan to take a look at it again when i'm finished with the keywords stuff.
<bradb> BjornT: ok, thanks
<mpt> stub, I may have forgotten to hit the "Trivial" checkbox for a couple of bug reports added to specs today, sorry about that.
<stub> mpt: I'm not worried about that. Its just frustrating when we can't dogfood our own product ;)
<stub> It happens too often
<kiko> flacoste, I'm unsure about Satisfied, too
<kiko> but...
<flacoste> kiko: in a listing, probably Confirmed Answer would be ok
<flacoste> kiko: we would have 'Answered' and 'Confirmed Answer'
<kiko> flacoste, other ideas are: Fulfilled, Responded, Endorsed, Ratified..
<kiko> yeah, Confirmed Answer sound ok to me.
<SteveA> BjornT: 
<SteveA>     def __new__(cls, *args, **kw):
<SteveA>         obj = super(LaunchpadFault, cls).__new__(cls, *args, **kw)
<SteveA>         obj.__init__(*args, **kw)
<SteveA>         return xmlrpclib.Fault(obj.faultCode, obj.faultString)
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> add that to LaunchpadFault for a quick fix
<SteveA> along with a docstring saying "XXX: ensure all launchpad faults are of type xmlrpc.Fault"
<BjornT> SteveA: do you think it's important enough to fix it ASAP? i was planning to fix it properly next week.
<SteveA> flacoste: you said "i thought about that, but what when some cases needs modification for a particular implementation"
<flacoste> SteveA: yes, Monday I wrote an Interface test for ITicketTarget
<SteveA> that's an interesting point.  I think that for an interface test, the .txt file portion should remain the same always -- it is the part that is testing the interface.  The "harness" part should provide implementations of the interface, and also individual "harnesses" for each implementation
<flacoste> SteveA: I agree in theory
<SteveA> I think something like that would allow us to retain the benefits of documenting what an interface does, and account for differences in how implementations need to be set up
<SteveA> if you want to experiment with these ideas sometime, please do so.  maybe in one of those 1-2 hour slots for quick experiements and fixes.
<SteveA> BjornT: I think a quick fix would be nice to get in next week's rollout.
<SteveA> a full fix would be even better.
<SteveA> people are starting to use the xmlrpc stuff, and I'd like to greet them with nice faults rather than crashes
<SteveA> BjornT: I can add this code as a [trivial]  if you'll r= it
<SteveA> or even as r=you... no need for [trivial]  in that case
<kiko> bradb, can you give me a URL to your patch again?
<flacoste> SteveA: the problem I had with ITicketTarget is that the semantics of the interface are somewhat different in SourcePackage than Product and Distribution
<SteveA> how do you mean?
<SteveA> can you give an example of what is different?
<flacoste> SteveA: yes...
<bradb> kiko: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/bradb/launchpad/malone-smallfixes/full-diff
<flacoste> SteveA: I had to override two tests (on the 8 found in TicketTargetInterfaceTest) in the SourcePackage case
<SteveA> I mean, please explain in english what the semantic difference between a SP ticket target and a Product ticket target is
<SteveA> if there's a semantic difference, then perhaps one interface definition is not sufficient to cover both cases
<BjornT> SteveA: sure, r=me
* bradb notes the sabster has a 5000-line WIP branch!
<SteveA> thanks BjornT 
<flacoste> SteveA: in the SourcePackage case, for example, ticket.target = sourcepackage.distribution.target
<bradb> we need an [airplane]  tag
<LarstiQ> bradb: ooh that will be fun to review
<flacoste> SteveA: and the initial subscription list is ITicketTarget(sourcepackage).support_contact + ITicketTarget(sourcepackage.distribution).support_contacts
<SteveA> that's a difference in the implementation, not a semantic difference
<flacoste> SteveA: I agree, but these differences in implementation would make the base interface test fails
<SteveA> the plan I sketched about having a harness for each implementation yet the same .txt test would still work
<flacoste> for me the harness would only create an instance and make it available in the globs of the *.txt doctest
<flacoste> to solve the ITicketTarget case, some checks would also needed to be made by the harness
<flacoste> so that different implementations can have different checks in some cases
<flacoste> that would be feasible, but I'm not sure it would look pretty
<SteveA> I agree.  It would take some work to get such a system working elegantly.
<SteveA> but then again, that's not really an interface test
<SteveA> what I mean is this
<SteveA> an interface test is something you can run against any valid implementation of the interface
<flacoste> i agree, that I'm mixing a little bit unit test and interface test here, but not that much
<SteveA> in this case, the test would be that the target is some valid database object, or that the subscription list contains some team or something like that
<SteveA> the other more specific things are tests of that particular implementation of the interface
<SteveA> and I think it is best to keep these separate
<SteveA> in the sense that one is an interface test that applies all over and it "bound" to that interface
<SteveA> and the other is "bound" to a particular implementation
<SteveA> so, no special harness needed for each implementation
<SteveA> just an interface test .txt file, and something that sets up the instances for being tested
<SteveA> maybe a harness to put the instances into particular states for testing
<flacoste> SteveA: i can agree with that rationale
<bradb> BjornT: Any idea about this error? https://chinstrap.canonical.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileeVO0BP.html
<bradb> I was trying a basic sanity check from the cmd line.
<bradb> I don't understand why that AttributeError is being raised, since I assume that xmlrpc requests are working fine for bzr.
<SteveA> bradb: the answer is simple
<BjornT> bradb: you're trying to access the web interface, not the xmlrpc one
<SteveA> bradb: xmlrpc.launchpad.whatever
<SteveA> we only enable the xmlrpc service on specific hosts
<SteveA> it isn't available on the same host as for normal web requests
<SteveA> also...
<SteveA> when you use xmlrpclib.Server()
<SteveA> make sure the URL ends in a /
<SteveA> otherwise you get different xmlrpc behaviour
<BjornT> bradb, SteveA: the xmlrpc server is still running on a separate port, though.
<SteveA> yeah, the default zope one is
<SteveA> which is why it doesn't have an oops id
<SteveA> an oopsid attribute
<bradb> ah, /that/ explains it
<SteveA> that'll be something we should turn off
* SteveA files a bug
<bradb> SteveA: I have some xmlrpc code that I think is ready for review, except that I don't know if it works, because I've only been able to test the view, not the xmlrpenis. What should I do with this code?
* danilos is away: Away
<SteveA> 1. test it manually to see if it works
<SteveA> 2. ask bjorn for advice
<SteveA> I'm not going to be able to look at this for a while, as I'm busy with other stuff right now
* bradb just tried to do 1
<bradb> BjornT: is there a simple fix to make this manually testable?
<SteveA> well
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> here's how it goes
<SteveA> on your development setup
<SteveA> the xmlrpc server is running on some port
* SteveA looks it up
<SteveA> 8081
<bradb> 8081
<bradb> yeah
<SteveA> so, use xmlrpclib.Server('http://localhost:8081/')
<bradb> i assumed that was the default zope one that wouldn't work, but i guess not
<SteveA> this will be changing to xmlrpc.launchpad.dev when we include the xmlrpc stuff into the rest of the vhosting configuration
<SteveA> that's our special one
<carlos> matsubara: ping
<SteveA> bradb: btw, you said "xmlrpenis" earlier.  That's a unique invention according to google.
<matsubara> hey carlos 
<bradb> SteveA: that might be good news
<carlos> matsubara: hey
<carlos> do you have time now to play with staging?
<kiko> I hope xmlrpenis does not become a real word
<SteveA> it's in public irc logs now
<SteveA> so, it'll be on google soon
<matsubara> carlos: sure
<BjornT> SteveA: speaking of which, do you see any problems with adding the xmlrpc stuff to the vhosting configuration? i have a branch which is half-way there (for testing xmlrpc properly)
<malcc> I think it's surprising the internet has come this far without any kind of remote penis protocol
<carlos> malcc: ;-)
<matsubara> carlos: so, usually what are the values that you use when debugging rosetta pages there?
<malcc> Another victory for xml
<SteveA> BjornT: I don't see a problem.  We just need to be careful when rolling it out, to change the apache config, and also to tell people what local config needs amending.
<carlos> matsubara: those values are not useful at all because I use to put there an extra zero of what we have on production....
<SteveA> BjornT: it will be a good thing, as we'll be able to test xmlrpc views using a server transport implementation that talks to the publisher.
<carlos> matsubara: my debugging is not for timeouts but for functionality
<SteveA> or something like that
<SteveA> i think you know it better than me :-)
<matsubara> carlos: I see.
<carlos> matsubara: staging is slower than production so we need something higher than on production
<BjornT> SteveA: right. i'll try to land that branch next week then.
<SteveA> cool
* bradb runs to the grocery store. back in 10.
<danilos> off to lunch
<salgado> stub, ping?
<stub> salgado: pong
<Keybuk> SteveA: you will be appalled to know that Dragostea Din Tei was voted #5 in the "Worst Ever Pop Song" chart on TV just now :-/
<SteveA> Keybuk: obviously the voters don't appreciate camp moldovan airplane dancing
<Keybuk> SteveA: did you know one of the former members of O-Zone sung at the Eurovision this year?
<SteveA> I did not know that.  But I can believe it.
<SteveA> Keybuk: what were the four worse songs?
<Keybuk> SteveA: I didn't stay around to watch ;)
* SteveA --> lunch
<SteveA> (a late late lunch)
* danilos is back (gone 01:11:01)
<stub> Don't worry - that song is really popular with the bargirls over here.
<sivang> stub: where you are currently? :)
<SteveA> re
<kalosaurusrex> any admins on?  need some assistance..
<SteveA> hi kalosaurusrex 
<SteveA> what's up?
<kalosaurusrex> SteveA: hey sorry.  I'm trying to figure out why my project isn't showing up under my "member of projects page..
<kalosaurusrex> SteveA: and I can't change the project maintainer, says I don't have access.
<kalosaurusrex> https://launchpad.net/products/hplip/
<kalosaurusrex> sure I'm just doing something wrong.
<kalosaurusrex> as well I want people to be able to join the project.
<SteveA> what's your username in launchpad?
<SteveA> BjornT: enjoying the storm? :-)
<kalosaurusrex> kalosaurusrex
<kalosaurusrex> :)
<kalosaurusrex> er
<kalosaurusrex> wait
<SteveA> that project was registered by ke7ezt
<kalosaurusrex> no sorry I'm wrong it's ke7ezt
<kalosaurusrex> SteveA: any thoughts?
<kalosaurusrex> brb afk 5 min
* bradb heads for lunch and bank, might stop by from a cafe in a bit. bbl.
<BjornT> SteveA: nah, i'm just trying to get asterisk running on my router
<SteveA> actually, I meant "are you enjoying the storm", not "did the storm kick you offline" :-)   but I can see how it could be read both ways
<kalosaurusrex> back
<kalosaurusrex> any ideas on what I'm doing wrong here?
<kalosaurusrex> I want to pitch to the team to use launchpad as our support entry point, but I need to fix this..
<mpt> kalosaurusrex, a product isn't something that people join
<kalosaurusrex> hmm okay.  
<mpt> kalosaurusrex, there are already support requests for it
<mpt> which ... all appear to be Aaron Albright talking to himself
<kalosaurusrex> mpt:  yes but they are old, and I had to enter them manually.  
<kalosaurusrex> I wanted to use them to track our email support requests.  but I'd rather just have the team use launchpad as our support forum.  instead of the mailing lists.
<kalosaurusrex> which are really hard to keep track of.
<kalosaurusrex> I'd rather like to clear all those out and start clean if possible.
<mpt> ok
<mpt> So, our UI for deleting stuff is "find the DBA on IRC"
<matsubara-lunch> kalosaurusrex: about the "can't change product maintainer" that's bug 41639, it's already fixed and will be rolled out on the next production update
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41639 in launchpad "Product owner should be able to reassign ownership to another user." [High,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/41639
<kalosaurusrex> ahh okay
<mpt> kalosaurusrex, either talk to stub when he wakes up, or e-mail launchpad-users@ with your request for deletion
<kalosaurusrex> mpt: okay will do.  thanks.  so sorry if I'm being dense here, there are other developers that would use it for the HPLIP project.  how do they associate with the product?
<kalosaurusrex> I'm used to using sourceforge and it's a tad different.  better..mind you.
<kalosaurusrex> launchpad is better I mean
<kalosaurusrex> imv
<mpt> kalosaurusrex, they don't need to really, but if you want to you could make a team to be the "driver" of the product
<mpt> https://launchpad.net/people/+newteam
<mpt> then https://launchpad.net/products/hplip/+driver
* mpt goes back to sleep
<SteveA> BjornT / matsubara-lunch: what is the xmlrpc "faults must be Faults" bug?
<SteveA> I can't find it in malone
<BjornT> SteveA: bug 52033 (the summary and description could be better...)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52033 in launchpad-bazaar "register-branch --author without email address" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/52033
<kalosaurusrex> mpt: sorry what's the full email address for the launchpad-users@..
<bradb> kalosaurusrex: See the channel topic.
<kalosaurusrex> eh dur
<kalosaurusrex> thanks 
* bradb works from Starbucks. God, there is like a WORLDWIDE SOUNDTRACK for cafes with free internet.
<bradb> and it includes snippets of the Jackson Five
<SteveA> kiko: hi
* bradb heads to the bank, bbl
<kiko> SteveA!
<flacoste> SteveA: I rewrote my interface test as a doctestfile, it works nicely!
* flacoste is now going to eat lunch
<SteveA> cool
<kiko> what's up stever
<salgado> kiko, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileFAD0lJ.html
<salgado> kiko, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filedfENS5.html
<salgado> would you review it for me, or should I use pending-reviews?
<kiko> salgado, I'll review it.
<salgado> cool!
* danilos is away: Away
<kalosaurusrex> I need to pitch launchpad to my management--and I was hoping that you guys may be able to give me some good pointers to hit on..
<LarstiQ> kalosaurusrex: well, why do you need to pitch it?
<kalosaurusrex> LarstiQ: because we just recently switched from using the sourceforge forums to a mailing list for support.  but it's a HUGE pain to keep track of the status of each support request.
<kalosaurusrex> so they may hesitate on doing another change so recently.
<LarstiQ> ah, I'm not familiar with the support tracker side of launchpad
* LarstiQ deals mostly with bug tracking and the bazaar
<kalosaurusrex> ahh that's cool.
<kalosaurusrex> I wish we could just move away from sourceforge all together.
<kalosaurusrex> and just use launchpad. but that won't happen.
<LarstiQ> how so?
<kalosaurusrex> our website is hosted by them, at least currently.  I figured the first step would be to use launchpad as our support forum.  and slowly try and convert everyone :)
<LarstiQ> what is that you do?
* LarstiQ has heard about support and a website, but doesn't know what it is about.
<kalosaurusrex> oh, http://hplip.sourceforge.net
<LarstiQ> oooh, hplip
<kalosaurusrex> yes sir
<LarstiQ> Where does development of that live?
<kalosaurusrex> what do you mean?
<LarstiQ> cvs/svn?
<LarstiQ> on sourceforge?
<kalosaurusrex> oh.  it's on sourceforge.
<kalosaurusrex> but the dev side isn't open.  all in house until we release.
<LarstiQ> I guess most of the expertise is in house anyway.
<kalosaurusrex> yeah.  it's not the most interesting project. but I get a lot of linux experience!
<kiko> bradb, mpt: care to review: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileMZiYZj.html -- ?
* bradb looks
<flacoste> kalosaurusrex: expect some changes in the support request forum in the coming months
<flacoste> kalosaurusrex: you might want to look at https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad-support-tracker/+specs to see what is coming up
<flacoste> kalosaurusrex: the 1.0 milestone
<flacoste> kalosaurusrex: and btw, thanks! I'm a happy hplip user :-)
<bradb> kiko: the lateste bugs portlet should probably be updated then too, right?
<kiko> bradb, how would I do that?
<kiko> I don't think so...
<kiko> and if so, then I should probably change the bug's fmt:icon
<kalosaurusrex> flacoste: thank you!  I'll look over it.  and your welcome lol :)
<kalosaurusrex> I really only do the primary testing and support.  as well as other side projects and such.  good fun
<bradb> kiko: hm, maybe updating the portlet is unnecessary
<kiko> yeah, was thinking so too
<bradb> kiko: the patch looks good to me.
<bradb> oh, one thing
<kiko> yeah?
<bradb> hiding this behind a bug/fmt:icon might be nice, because it's easy to test
<bradb> if that's doable
<kiko> well
<kiko> where is that used?
<bradb> i don't know that there is a fmt:icon for bug atm. it doesn't look like there is.
<kiko> there's one for bugtask though
<kiko> that should be enough
<kiko> I'll do that
<bradb> another option is to put it behind bugtask's
<bradb> yeah
<kiko> doing so now..
<kiko> bradb, are the bugtask-macros-tableview unused now?
<bradb> kiko: that stuff should be being used, but i'm not sure that the whole file is used. your asking makes me want to verify though...
<bradb> kiko: at least the advanced search form is used from there
<bradb> it could be that that's the only thing being used from that file.
<bradb> i should context switch back to responding to the security/privacy code review
<kiko> sure
* danilos is back (gone 01:32:13)
<kalosaurusrex> hey can I have users submit support requests via emial?
<kalosaurusrex> meial
<kalosaurusrex> eh email
<kiko> kalosaurusrex, yes, you certainly can.
<LarstiQ> kalosaurusrex: it is possible with bugs, so I'd think with support requests too
<kiko> IIRC you have them write to new@support.launchpad.net
<kiko> or hmm, flacoste or BjornT will tell you :)
<kalosaurusrex> hmm awesome!
<kalosaurusrex> kiko: not clear on that, I just have them email new@support.launchpad.net and it will go to my project support db?
<kiko> kalosaurusrex, yes, but I don't know the exact address. hang on.
<kalosaurusrex> kiko: thank you so much!!
<kiko> kalosaurusrex, okay, so far I can confirm you can reply to support requests via email.
<kiko> kalosaurusrex, and I believe new@support.launchpad.net also works.
<kiko> kalosaurusrex, just remember to include an affects line
<matsubara> kiko: I don't think that works atm
<kiko> matsubara, awwwwa
<kalosaurusrex> well that sucks lol
<LarstiQ> matsubara: how far is it from working/
<matsubara> well you can use the email interface
<matsubara> but AFAICS it doesn't support commands in the same way malone does
<matsubara> LarstiQ: flacoste or BjornT could answer that.
<kiko> you mean you can't file new bugs, matsubara?
<matsubara> bugs? of course you can
<matsubara> I think we're talking about tickets
<matsubara> kiko: I just glance at the code but it doesn't look like, the ticket email interface supports any kind of commands.
<LarstiQ> matsubara: soo, how would you get the support ticket to the right place? Not at all?
<matsubara> $ticket_number@support.launchpad.net does work
<matsubara> LarstiQ: what doesn't work is the new@support.launchpad.net thing
<LarstiQ> matsubara: right, which is important for kalosaurusrex 
<kiko> I meant tickets.
<LarstiQ> is there a way for the bugs search to restrict to the summary?
<kiko> LarstiQ, not currently.
<kiko> (but it's planned)
<LarstiQ> kiko: I hope so, trying to see if a debian bug is already present in lp is driving me crazy atm
<kiko> LarstiQ, what bug?
<LarstiQ> 374673
<LarstiQ>  kiko: if the issue is already known I'd like to link the debian bug to it, otherwise report a new one
<LarstiQ> well, known to lp at least
<kiko> how are you searching?
<LarstiQ> just plugging variations of 'read only' into https://launchpad.net/products/bzr/+bugs
<kalosaurusrex> LarstiQ: thanks for trying to work something out.  I really do appreciate it.
<LarstiQ> np, one day I might need the functionality myself :)
#launchpad 2006-07-14
<kiko> LarstiQ, you know you can use ?batch=300 and then search using firefox?
<matsubara> kalosaurusrex: did you receive any error message for the email you've sent to test? 
<kalosaurusrex> no I didn't.
<LarstiQ> kiko: ah, that does help
* bradb heads off, later all
<pulaski> hello l
<pulaski> hello launchpad
<jamesh> hi stub
<stub> hi
<jamesh> I tried using sudo on carbon.ubuntu.com, but it says I don't have permission to change users to launchpad
<stub> Hmm... my rt job explicitly requested it along with setting up the user. I can setup a workaround using ssh keys. Can you paste your public ssh key somewhere?
<stub> Unless elmo is alive
<spiv> stub: https://launchpad.net/people/jamesh/+sshkeys ;)
<jamesh> stub: the one spiv mentioned above will do (it is the one I have in LDAP)
<stub> jamesh: Try ssh launchpad@carbon
<jamesh> stub: that worked, thanks.
<stub> Anyone else need me? I need to bugger off for a few hours (friends of the wife in town)
<jamesh> well, I can parse all the Python tracker data, which is a start ...
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooood evening Launchpadders!
* danilos is away: Away
* danilos is back (gone 00:00:05)
<jamesh> hi danilos 
<SteveA> morning
<danilos> jamesh: hi jamesh 
<SteveA> jamesh: I'm going to change that specs display branch to use dot.  With that and the replies in my review, do you want to see the branch again before I merge it?
<jamesh> SteveA: that would be fine to merge r=jamesh
<SteveA> thanks
<jamesh> SteveA: as for the possible performance side, the graphviz bindings probably expose the dot file reader
<sivang> morning
<jamesh> SteveA: although I wonder if it would be better to work out when the PNG and image map can be cached
<jamesh> if the graphs get too big, the layout process starts to cost a bit
<danilos> if "make check" hangs on pagetests/standTests for 600 seconds, what does that mean? (I can't find referenced "standTests" file at all)
<danilos> (and all the standalone tests seem to have passed)
<jamesh> SF tracker importer seems to be working with the Python dataset
<sivang> SteveA: is there anything to see of the python specs import on staging already ?
<SteveA> sivang: no.  we're not importing PEPs yet
<sivang> SteveA: ah, okay.
<carlos> morning
<sivang> morning carlos 
<danilos> morning carlos
<jamesh> bug comment ordering appears to be screwed up in rocketfuel head
<carlos> danilos: so, are your changes working?
<danilos> carlos: yeah, but I am having some problems with "make check"
<carlos> which kind of problems?
<danilos> <danilos> if "make check" hangs on pagetests/standTests for 600 seconds, what does that mean? (I can't find referenced "standTests" file at all)
<danilos> <danilos> (and all the standalone tests seem to have passed)
<carlos> danilos: execute ./test.py -vvv
<carlos> that should increase the verbosity of the tests
<danilos> btw, I've pushed my branch to sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/danilo/bug-2237/ as well
<jamesh> danilos: if your changes are fairly self contained, you can restrict which tests get run by using test.py directly
<spiv> danilos: you mean sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/danilo/launchpad/bug-2237/, I presume
<danilos> spiv: yeah :)
<spiv> danilos: Also, you ought to add it as a work-in-progress branch to the PendingReviews page.
<danilos> spiv: I will, but I wanted all the tests to pass first
<carlos> danilos: work-in-progress is just a way to point to others to your work, no one will review it until you change it to needs-review
<danilos> I mean, it's "complete" if it works :)
<danilos> carlos: yeah, that's ok, I didn't expect this many problems with tests, so I'll add it right away
<SteveA> jamesh: got a minute to help me understand some DOT issue?
<jamesh> SteveA: sure.
<elmo> lifeless: ping?
<lifeless> pong
<lifeless> elmo: pong
<elmo> lifeless: sent mail - just asking about postgres on chinstrap, not urgent
<lifeless> theres a postgres on chinstrap ?
<Kinnison> I imagine it used to be there for the test suite
<carlos> wow SQL sucks sooo much...
<lifeless> elmo: PURGE away
<carlos> so foo1.bar = foo2.bar is false if both are NULL...
<Kinnison> indeed
<Kinnison> NULL <=> ANYTHING == False
<carlos> that sucks
<Kinnison> carlos: otherwise a UNIQUE column which is NULLable wouldn't work
<Kinnison> and those are *really* useful
<elmo> lifeless: thanks
<spiv> carlos: it's by design.  Operations involving nulls generally produce more nulls.
<malcc> If you like concepts, you can think of SQL null meaning "unknown"
<spiv> carlos: they aren't like None in Python, tempting though it is to pretend they are.
<carlos> spiv: yeah, I was confused by C and Python programming
<carlos> It took me a while until I figured that....
<carlos> test pass now ;-)
<lifeless> spiv: well, if None meant undefined, rather than pointer to 0x0, then they would be the same, its really just the NULL != NULL that makes them different
<spiv> lifeless: sure, but behaving differently when used in comparisons is a huge practical difference.
<Kinnison> carlos: I got my assertion wrong earlier
<Kinnison> NULL <=> NULL yields NULL, not false
<lifeless> Kinnison: which is 'is one unknown equal to another?' well the answer myfriend, is unknown.
<Kinnison> indeed
<Kinnison> If I wasn't so used to undef() in perl, I'd be damned confused by NULL
<carlos> Kinnison: ok
<lifeless> salgado: ping, your review queue is getting kinda long
<salgado> hey lifeless.  it wasn't long until this morning, when you added two new ones. ;)
<lifeless> salgado: well, it had one entry, but that entry was 3 days old at my morning :)
<salgado> anyway, I have to admin I didn't do very good on managing it this week... I'll do some code review now!
<lifeless> np, thanks.
<lifeless> see y'all monday
<salgado> lifeless, have you seen stub today?
<lifeless> salgado: nag kiko about his outstanding review too ;)
<lifeless> stub? nmope
<carlos> Hmm, I'm getting an error and I don't understand why....:
<carlos>         assert output == u'', output
<carlos>     AssertionError: <unprintable instance object>
<carlos> but
<carlos>         assert output == u'', type(output)
<carlos>     AssertionError: <type 'unicode'>
<carlos> if it's a unicode object, shouldn't it be printable?
<jamesh> carlos: the unicode string can not be printed
<jamesh> e.g. if it is not ascii
<carlos> jamesh: that concrete unicode string ?
<carlos> hmmm, should I recode it as UTF-8 ?
<jamesh> carlos: repr(output) might give more useful output
<carlos> let's try...
<jamesh> if it is that important, then perhaps an assertion isn't appropriate
<SteveA> mpt: ping
<carlos> jamesh: well, it's part of a test
<carlos> I'm checking that a diff output is empty
<jamesh> you can't do self.assertEqual(output, u'')?
<mpt> SteveA, yes?
<carlos> jamesh: it's a doctest
<jamesh> carlos: in that case, just do:
<jamesh> >>> output
<jamesh> u''
<carlos> It's part of a loop
<jamesh> ah.
<carlos> so I would need to put some u'' after it
<carlos> is that ok?
<jamesh> if it is in a loop, then it would be good to give some context about which iteration of the loop the test failed in
<jamesh> e.g. putting "print i, repr(output)" in the loop to show the output from each iteration
<carlos> yeah, I had it, but I was not able to show the 'output' content so I was playing with output directly
<carlos> so instead of using an assert, I should use an 'if'
<salgado> stub!
<stub> yes?
<salgado> yesterday, after you left, I realized there was a problem with using that table you suggested, that could possibly make it as slow as the view
<salgado> stub, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileFAD0lJ.html
<stub> I doubt it will be as slow as the view using the OUTER JOIN, and we can use a trigger to populate a value in the table if we want to avoid it altogether.
<stub> Good catch.
<salgado> after that I discussed with kiko and we decided to do something that took longer to implement, but allowed me to simplify the code in lots of places
<salgado> actually, it took longer because I had to change lots of places
<salgado> basically, what we decided to do was to drop the cancelled and approved columns and create a new status column
<salgado> this way we can have a new status to flag the requests that we'd be flagging by counting the previous requests
<stub> Ok. This sounds like a good plan.
<salgado> cool. the only drawback is that it now has to inlcude lots of db changes
<salgado> stub, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filecw2bUh.html is the whole patch. it'd be great if you could review the db patch
* SteveA --> lunch
<salgado> (assuming I'll add a "drop cancelled", which I just realized I forgot)
<stub> salgado: We can simplify the constraints too if you have a status for 'admin request'
<stub> carlos: have you landed your rosetta duplicate fixup patch yet?
* danilos is away: lunch
<ondrej> hi, there seems to be an error in adding attachments to bugs, it ends with OOPS-195B313
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/195B313
<matsubara> ondrej: that oops isn't available yet. In about 10 min I'll check that
<carlos> stub: no, I'm waiting for your approval
<stub> approved
<carlos> stub: ok, thanks
<salgado> stub, did you have a look at the new shipit db patch?
<stub> salgado: reworking it now with data migration and improved indexes
<salgado> cool! did I miss too many things?
<stub> salgado: Why don't we have a 'SHIPPED' status? It seems silly to have requests stay as PENDING after they are shipped
<salgado> s/PENDING/APPROVED?
<stub> Yer
<salgado> I guess you're right. I haven't thought about that, but it sounds like a good idea
<ondrej> matsubara: ping? did you find anything interesting?
* matsubara checks
<matsubara> bradb_: the +addattachment is 404ing
<matsubara> ondrej: you can try to add and attachment while adding a new comment.
<bradb_> matsubara: yup
<bradb_> it's +addcomment now
<bradb_> if there's a link hanging around to +addattachment, it should be fixed
<matsubara> bradb_: hmm there's one on the portlet.
<salgado> stub, if you want to use this new status on a constraint, please assume it's the dbschema item with id 4. I'm adding it now
<kiko> bradb_, next time you change a page, USE GREP.
<kiko> launchpad/templates/bug-portlet-attachments.pt
<matsubara> ondrej: try this page https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/52546/+addcomment
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52546 in linux-source-2.6.15 "original HP keybord bundled with HP dc7600 doesn't work" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  
<bradb_> hrmph, i guess i didn't change the attachments portlet
<bradb_> my bad
<matsubara> ondrej: if that is the bug you'd like to add an attachment on. :)
<ondrej> matsubara: ah, ok...  thanks, I would forgot about that if I left it to some other time... you know :-)
<bradb_> flacoste: did you get my reply? j't'au bureau en ce moment.
<flacoste> bradb_: non, j'ai pas eu ton reply, mais whois me l'a dit ;-)
<bradb_> heh
<flacoste> bradb_: I'm leaving for the office about now, should be there in about 30mins
<bradb_> sounds good
* flacoste -> office
<salgado> danilos, around?
<stub> salgado: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileocA571.html
<salgado> stub, great, thanks!
<jamesh> bradb_: https://demo.launchpad.net/projects/python/+bugs
<bradb_> jamesh: cool! i'll have a closer look later today.
<riccardomurri> hello
<riccardomurri> i'm having trouble pushing my first branch in launchpad bzr space
<riccardomurri> bzr push sftp://.... does apparently nothing
<jamesh> riccardomurri: do you have paramiko installed?
<riccardomurri> jamesh: yes
<riccardomurri> jamesh: paramiko-1.5
<jamesh> riccardomurri: why do you think it did nothing?  Was there an error message?
<riccardomurri> jamesh: "0 revision(s) pushed." where the branch actually has 2...
<jamesh> riccardomurri: what branch name did you use?
<matsubara> jamesh: more details about what riccardomurri has tried here: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+ticket/1197
<riccardomurri> matsubara: thanks
<jamesh> riccardomurri: and there is no directory called "sftp:" created after your push?
<jamesh> locally, that is
<riccardomurri> yes, there is one
<jamesh> riccardomurri: with bzr 0.8, if it can't find paramiko, sftp paths get treated like local filesystem paths
<jamesh> riccardomurri: so for some reason bzr can't initialise paramiko
<riccardomurri> jamesh: oh, thanks, i'll look into that, then
<jamesh> riccardomurri: the "0 revisions pushed" message would be because the branch you were pushing to (which turns out to be another one on your local disk) already contained the two revisions
<riccardomurri> jamesh: found - the python-crypto is installed for python-2.3 and not for python-2.4
<riccardomurri> jamesh: so paramiko does'nt work in py2.4
<riccardomurri> jamesh: thank you very much!
<jamesh> no problem
<matsubara> riccardomurri: would you summarize the answer (so others can find the solution later) and mark the ticket 1197 as anwsered?
<riccardomurri> jamesh: yes, but...
<riccardomurri> jamesh: ...now i get another error:
<riccardomurri> jamesh: bzr: ERROR: exceptions.IOError: .bzr \n at /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/bzrlib/transport/sftp.py line 540 \n in _translate_io_exception
<jamesh> riccardomurri: did you happen to create the ~riccardo-murri/vc-bzr/current directory on the sftp server before?
<riccardomurri> yes,
<riccardomurri> but i;ve tried changing to bzr push sftp://..../devel and the error is the same
<jamesh> riccardomurri: okay.  That is probably the problem
<jamesh> riccardomurri: can you try running the following Python commands:
<jamesh> import bzrlib.branch
<jamesh> bzrlib.branch.Branch.initialize('sftp://riccardo-murri@bazaar.launchpad.net/~riccardo-murri/vc-bzr/current')
<riccardomurri> jamesh: a long stack trace...
<jamesh> oops.  Did that give a NotLocalUrl error?
<jamesh> try this instead:
<jamesh> import bzrlib.bzrdir
<riccardomurri> jamesh: oops... i changed my username from that reported in ticket1197
<riccardomurri> jamesh: i'll retry the python code with the new username
<jamesh> bzrlib.bzrdir.BzrDir.create_branch_and_repo('sftp://...')
<riccardomurri> jamesh: yes, raise errors.NotLocalUrl(base)
<jamesh> try the create_branch_and_repo() one instead
<riccardomurri> jamesh: full stack trace at http://no-paste.it/?217
<jamesh> riccardomurri: yeah.  I was wrong about that command.  I think the BzrDir one above should work.
<riccardomurri> jamesh: with create_branch_and_repo() did another stack trace, see http://no-paste.it/?218
<jamesh> riccardomurri: this is a weird one.  What is in that directory, if you just look at it with sftp?
<riccardomurri> jamesh: now there's a .bzr directory with some content... but not all, apparently (see http://no-paste.it/?219)
<kalosaurusrex> any dba's on?
<jamesh> riccardomurri: okay.  Could you try deleting the files in .bzr/ and the .bzr/ directory itself with sftp
<jamesh> and then run bzrlib.bzrdir.BzrDir.create_branch_and_repo('sftp://rmurri@bazaar.launchpad.net/~riccardo-murri/vc-bzr/current', True)
<riccardomurri> jamesh: i get an error trying to delete .bzr/branch-lock
<jamesh> riccardomurri: branch-lock is a directory
<riccardomurri> jamesh: IOError: /~rmurri/vc-bzr/current/.bzr/repository/inventory.kndx
<riccardomurri> jamesh: full backtrace at http://no-paste.it/?220
<jamesh> riccardomurri: okay.  This is getting a bit beyond the scope of my knowledge.  I'm not sure how to fix this
<riccardomurri> jamesh: thank you very much for your help, anyway
<danilos> salgado: ping
<salgado> hi danilos. I've been assigned to review your first branch (you can see review assignments on https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/), and I was thinking that maybe it'd be better to review that together with you, on IRC
<salgado> what do you think?
<danilos> salgado: sure
<salgado> danilos, is now a good time to do it?
<danilos> salgado: yeah, if it suits you
<glatzor> carlos: ping
<SteveA> matsubara: do you know who maintains the launchpad-dependencies package?
<matsubara> SteveA: lifeless I think
<SteveA> okay, thanks
<matsubara> fwiw, https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/private/launchpad/2006-April/008621.html SteveA 
<SteveA> thanks matsubara-lunch 
<Laibsch> OK, you asked for feedback.
<Laibsch> I would like to see a console app to access or at least report bugs for launchpad.
<Laibsch> I always enjoyed reportbug (Except that mails were not masked on the web interface)
<kiko> Laibsch, planned and will be delivered for edgy.
<SteveA> you can report bugs by email too, btw
<Laibsch> kiko: glad to hear that.
<Laibsch> SteveA: Where?  But I guess not with the sleekness of reportbug.
* Laibsch wonders what edgy is and when it will be here.
<Laibsch> bug 7839 is not so good-looking as far as a schedule for improving bug reporting in ubuntu goes.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 7839 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu bug reporting tools need to point to Ubuntu bug systems" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/7839
<Laibsch> Ubugtu: I like bots ;-)
<carlos> glatzor: pong
<flacoste> kiko: got any new opinions on the single/multiple best answers in SupportTrackerWorkflowSpec?
<glatzor> Hi carlos, have you read the mail on launchpad-users from the KDE guy?
<glatzor> There is really a lack of communication.
<carlos> yeah, I talked with Riddell about it
<carlos> I will send an answer next Monday
<carlos> I think so, yes
<glatzor> carlos: I also answered on some issues
<carlos> ok, thanks
<glatzor> I hope that I haven't written something wrong :)
<carlos> don't worry, If I detect something wrong I will clarify it ;-)
<Laibsch> bye.
<glatzor> carlos: by the way I can confirm that koffice, especially klexi, the database tool that was largely rewritten, isn't 100% translated in Ubuntu dapper only using language-pack-de-kde
<glatzor> although the upstream translation is 100%
<carlos> glatzor: Riddell told me yesterday that it could be a bug on koffice, he has a patch that should fix that
<glatzor> carlos: fine.
<glatzor> thanks a lot.
<carlos> np
<salgado> kiko, ready for another review? ;)
<bradb_> kiko: fwiw, i updated my landscape hack now that the branch it depends on landed
<kiko> bradb_, thanks.
<kiko> salgado, yes, shortly, need to finish fixing my regression.
<mdz> Kinnison,cprov: the display at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xine-lib is a bit weird; can you explain it?
<mdz> it lists the same version twice, once as Published and once as PendingRemoval
<Kinnison> override change?
<elmo> no, it was uploaded at the same time by two people and accepted twice
<Kinnison> urgh
<elmo> O  [  48: Tollef Fog Heen     ]  Accepted xine-lib 1.1.2-2ubuntu2 (source)
<elmo> O      <  52: Reinhard Tartler    >
<cprov> uhhhh
<cprov> we can't be sure about which one survived ...
<elmo> there use to be a bug about this, but I can't find it anymore
<mdz> that bug is still unfixed? argh
<elmo> yes, definitely still there, there was several this week
<elmo> (I see them so easily because the way gnus sorts my mail makes them jump out)
<elmo> O  [ 138: Scott James Remnant ]  Accepted dhcdbd 1.14-2ubuntu1 (source)
<elmo> O      < 138: Scott James Remnant >
<elmo> was another recent one
<elmo> (tho that may have been a crash and dupe mail since it was the same uploader, so err, ignore that)
<mdz> I think it's https://launchpad.net/products/qprocd/+bug/34210
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 34210 in qprocd "should reject uploads whose versions already exist in other distroreleases" [High,Confirmed]  
<mdz> however there is also https://launchpad.net/products/qprocd/+bug/31038 which is supposed to have been fixed
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 31038 in qprocd "two accept messages for different udev 079-0ubuntu9 uploads" [Critical,Fix released]  
<mdz> cprov: is the fix for 31038 rolled out to drescher?
<cprov> mdz: yes, it is 
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> pqm don't love me
<salgado> but I do
<salgado> how about some code review?
<kiko> ["PQM Cannot merge between different VCSsystems.
<kiko> +'chinstrap.ubuntu.com:/home/warthogs/archives/kiko/launchpad/trivialities-new'(pqm.Baz1_1Hand
<kiko> +ler) and '/home/pqm/archives/rocketfuel/launchpad/devel'(pqm.Bazaar2Handler) are different."] 
<kiko> has anyone ever seen that?
<salgado> '/home/pqm/archives/rocketfuel/launchpad/devel'
<salgado> you lack an chinstrap.ubuntu.com: there, no?
<salgado> maybe not
<salgado> where does that /home/pqm comes from?
<kiko> that's where pqm commits to.
<kiko> I think I'm going to start a new branch and @#!@$! this
<mdz> cprov: then it would appear that the fix hasn't corrected the problem
<cprov> mdz: yes, I will investigate why, can you reopen it ?
<mdz> cprov: already done
<cprov> mdz: okay, thanks
<mdz> cprov: perhaps in this case the uploads were processed in the same batch?
<cprov> mdz: indeed
<kiko> salgado, where's the patch?
<salgado> kiko, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileE32IrK.html
<salgado> kiko, stub suggested adding a SHIPPED status, and I did that because it seemed to be a good idea
<kiko> ok.
<salgado> but it has one caveat, marked with an XXX that you'll see
<kiko> sure thing
<Keybuk> elmo: no that was just me being naughty
* carlos -> out
<carlos> enjoy your weekend!!
* danilos is away: Away
<danilos> out guys, enjoy it :)
<kiko> bradb_, review coming up.
<bradb_> kiko: cool, looking now. (i'd been pairing with flacoste)
<bradb_> BjornT: around?
<bradb_> kiko: tbh, that notify() thing has me friggin' confused
<bradb_> kiko: I can't figure out how newbug mails are even being sent right now, because it looks like the necessary event is not getting published.
<bradb_> but, it doesn't look like that bit has changed since the last rollout
<bradb_> ugh, i think i know why
<kiko> bradb_, oy?
<bradb_> kiko: dude, I think i understand what's going on
<bradb_> it is teh suck
<kiko> ai ai
<kiko> on a friday evening
<bradb_> kiko: basically, i think that if you file a bug at /distros/ubuntu/+filebug and specify a packagename, no bugmail gets sent out
<kiko> !
<kiko> how did the distro guys not detect this?!
<kiko> that can't be 
<bradb_> yes, it can :/
<bradb_> it's not too too hard to overlook, because it'll often work
<kiko> bradb_, is this underlining my argument that the database classes should trigger events, not the browser?
<kiko> the browser /code/ sorry
<bradb_> i.e. +package, the package-specific +filebug, and +filebug /without/ a packagename should all be sending mail
<bradb_> kiko: possibly. either way, the point was that the event publishing was not tested.
<kiko> well
<kiko> if it was done in the database code
<kiko> it would have been well tested. :)
<bradb_> kiko: i think the quickest way to fix this right now is to fix it in the browser code. because all the tests manually publish the events.
<kiko> is the quick fix the correct one in this case?
<bradb_> kiko: i think so.
<bradb_> afterall, browser:addform and browser:editform published events for us, so publishing events from browser code is somewhat ubiquitous
<kiko> I think that's just bad design
<bradb_> it might be, but i don't feel like this is the right moment to consider an alternative.
<bradb_> it will be a huge change to move it into the db code
<kiko> I guess.
<kiko> hmm
<kiko> you need to understand my reluctance to go with band-aiding this
<kiko> because it's a band-aid that will bite us again
<kiko> as soon as we add a different interface
<bradb_> i understand that the db code might be the right place for this
<bradb_> i'm not disputing that
<bradb_> but it's not "band-aiding", i'm just fixing something that somehow got indented when it shouldn't have.
<bradb_> a "band-aid" implies coming in with some gross hack to make something work
<kiko> yeah, yeah.
<kiko> just unhappy at this turn of events.
<bradb_> me too
<kiko> anyway
<bradb_> kiko: I can have a patch ready in about 15 mins if you want to review
<kiko> with the test you mean?
<bradb_> kiko: yeah, that's what i need the other 14m59s for :)
<bradb_> I'm writing it now
#launchpad 2006-07-15
<bradb_> kiko: I do feel a certain urgency, I think, to moving events into the db, fwiw.
<bradb_> considering that i just put xmlrpc up for review, etc.
<bradb_> which is another client that publishes the event, and that's generally evil
<kiko> my point exactly
<bradb_> pastebin seems to be 404'ing, so i'll email the patch
<kiko> sure
<bradb_> sent
* flacoste is going off
<flacoste> nice week-end everybody!
<bradb_> interestingly, this would also remove a huge amount of manual notify()'s from our tests as well
<kiko> heh
<kiko> bradb_, that assert is confusing.
<kiko> and PQM is @#!@$! sandbagging me.
<kiko> wtf is up with PQM
<kiko> no failure
<kiko> nothing
<bradb_> kiko: it takes time sometimes
<kiko> hmmm.
<bradb_> though sometimes it doesn't :P
<kiko> I think the merge is failing
<kiko> http://pqm.launchpad.net/
<bradb_> kiko: ok, so how can i improve the assert?
<kiko> cleaning working directory
<kiko> Executing star-merge sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/kiko/launchpad/trivialities-xx/ at Fri Jul 14 23:10:33 2006
<kiko> cleaning working directory
<kiko> let me look at the code first
<kiko> bradb_, okay, remove the assert, it's silly.
<kiko> I was thinking something that obviously doesn't hold true in this situation
<bradb_> removed!
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> patch is fine, r=kiko
<kiko> nice work.
<kiko> bradb_, can you land a patch that PQM refuses to merge for me?
<kiko> it's the fix for bug 52934
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52934 in malone "bug comment ordering broken" [High,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/52934
<bradb_> sure, but why would it merge for me if not you?
<bradb_> kiko: thanks for the review, btw.
<bradb_> why they heck is chinstrap asking me for a password
<kiko> bradb_, I have no clue, but my branch may be broken and I don't have a lot of time left
<kiko> bradb_, uhh same here
<bradb_> kiko: they're dragging me out of the office too, but if you can tell me to do, i can do it when i get home
<kiko>  merge from  sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/kiko/launchpad/trivialities-xx/ to sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/launchpad/devel
<kiko> that's essentially it.
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> what if the patch didn't get pushed?
<kiko> I'll email you the patch, you know, JIC.
<bradb_> kiko: emailing the patch would be easier actually, yeah
<kiko> sure thing.
<bradb_> +filebug, the DC, gah, what a friday evening
<bradb_> kiko: is there any way into chinstrap then?
<kiko> nope
<kiko> see #canonical
<bradb_> yeah, hmph
<bradb_> oh well, i've done what i can here, i guess i'll check up on it tonight or tomorrow morning
<kiko> sure thing
<bradb_> kiko: I'll be looking for your patch in my Inbox too. /me heads off
<bradb_> later all
<Lord_Athur> hi all
<Lord_Athur> in the page: https://launchpad.net/people/alejandro-leonvega/+editpgpkeys I could see the command: "gpg --send-key key-id", what does "key-id" meam?
<Lord_Athur> :), I'll be absent for a while, I wait for the answer with respect. :)
<Lord_Athur> I'm back
<Lord_Athur> No one knows what to do?
<Lord_Athur> in the context of a  launchapad webpage, what's karma?
<Lord_Athur> I need some help
<ruffneck> nice =)
<ruffneck> karma? I dunno, sounds Indian
<Lord_Athur> I've solved my problem, thanks anyway
<Hobbsee> hi all.  i know we've changed the level of people who can set the status for a bug, but can we have a checkbox of "this is a wishlist", just like for security, and that changes the importance of the bug?  
<mpt_> Hobbsee, I doubt it
<mpt_> If we make any changes to the Wishlist value, it'll probably be removing it
<Hobbsee> mpt_: it is rather useful.  although the bugs are more useful filed upstream, i guess
<mpt_> since there can be Major wishlist items (our competitor has this feature and we must have it too!), minor wishlist items, trivial wishlist items, etc
<mpt_> so maybe a "This is a feature request, not a bug" checkbox
<Hobbsee> mpt_: yeah, that's what i'm asking for.  set at the time of bugwriting.
<mpt_> but I've found there is no reliable distinction between bugs and feature requests
<mpt_> and Trac gets along fine without it
<Hobbsee> mpt_: being a part of -qa myself, i dont really mind, but i know some of the other kde devs are finding it a problem, when they cant set anything as a wishlist, etc
<mpt_> Why can't they?
<mpt_> Are they not a member of the appropriate team?
<spiv> I guess you could use specs for this, but specs are rather heavy-weight for a casual user to use to make a feature request.
<mpt_> spiv, can I get an rs= on making all Launchpad's <img> elements valid XHTML? Very boring and safe, but touches 19 files
<spiv> mpt_: what's an example of the change?
<Hobbsee> mpt_: yeah, they're not part of ubuntu-qa, and they're keeping ubuntu-qa pretty small.
<mpt_> spiv:
<mpt_> - <img src="/@@/user">
<mpt_> + <img alt="" srce="/@@/user" />
<ivoks> src, instead of srce :)
<mpt_> src, yes
<mpt_> (that was not copied and pasted :-P )
<ivoks> excuses, excuses... :)
<ivoks> i'm having big problems with rosetta for couple of weeks now
<spiv> So just ensuring they have an alt attribute, basically?  rs=spiv, sure.
<mpt_> spiv, and the /> instead of >
<mpt_> thanks
<ivoks> it refuses to import anything i upload
<ivoks> actually, it says it's uploaded, but never gets in import queue or it gets, but stays in "Needs review" state
<ivoks> any idea? :/
<mpt_> ivoks, you need to prod jordi or carlos
<ivoks> ok
<mpt_> they're the people who handle the import queue
* mpt_ wonders why bzr push has suddenly stopped working
<mpt_> spiv, I can't access chinstrap any more
<elmo> mpt: /topic in chinstrap - I'm working on it
* ..[topic/#launchpad:elmo] : in #canonical even
<elmo> blah
<elmo> I suck 
<mpt_> oh
<elmo>  /topic in #canonical even
<elmo> is what I meant to say
* mpt_ wasn't in #canonical
<mpt_> thanks elmo
<elmo> someone restore the topic in here?  I don't have it in history
* ..[topic/#launchpad:mpt_] : https://launchpad.net/ | developer meeting: Thu 20 July, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<elmo> thanks
<elmo> LP is going offline for a couple of minutes for some necessary maintenance
<elmo> (bakc)
<omeow> Hi, how can I remove myself from launchpad and everything associated with it? I checked the FAQ and it's not described there.
<danilos> omeow: you probably can't if you've authored anything in it (it would mean breaking referential integrity)
<omeow> Ok.
<omeow> Can you explain to me how the hide email address from other users feature is supposed to work?
<omeow> I've got that enabled and clicking on my name points to https://launchpad.net/people/omega-blackcatgames
<omeow> Anyone with a brain can figure out that the URL contains a partial email address.
<danilos> omeow: at the risk of presenting myself as someone without a brain, I can't figure it out
<lifeless> just change your name on https://launchpad.net/people/omega-blackcatgames/+edit
<omeow> Ah I see.
<omeow> danilos, well, my email address is omega@blackcatgames.com
<omeow> Therefor I thought that the hide email address thingy wasn't working very well.
<lifeless> btw, this channel is logged
<lifeless> so if you wantted to keep that email address private.. :)
<omeow> neat :)
<LarstiQ> well, it is discoverable from the blackcatgames site anyway
<omeow> How's that?
<LarstiQ> http://www.blackcatgames.com/team.html
<omeow> Hmhm. 
<LarstiQ> omeow: I'll wager any of those teammembers has a good chance of working as the local part
<omeow> Yeah, anyway, I just figured that hiding it from launchpad would mean that by default, I wouldn't be able to see anything closely related to my email address if the option was switched on.
<LarstiQ> pardon?
* LarstiQ has trouble parsing that sentence.
<omeow> Sorry, I'm not a native english speaker so my sentences sometimes come out a little odd.
<LarstiQ> Nederlands versta ik ook wel, maar de rest van het kanaal niet.
<omeow> I thought that switching on the option "hide email address from other launchpad users" would mean that by default, it wouldn't show part of my email address in the link to my profile.
<omeow> That make sense to you? :)
<LarstiQ> omeow: Yes. 
<LarstiQ> omeow: However, the part after people is entirely your name, so that won't work :)
* LarstiQ is people/larstiq
* danilos is away: Away
<jordi> woah this has to be kidding me
<jordi> the queue has 56K files for the distro branch
<LarstiQ> what does that mean?
<jenda> Am I mistaken or does LP give insane amounts of karma for specs?
<LarstiQ> jenda: you're not mistaken
<jenda> Indeed.
<LarstiQ> jenda: iirc, this is because each area (specs, bugs, translations, etc) has the same amount of karma, divided over each contributor
<LarstiQ> and since not a lot of people write specs, well.
<jenda> BTW, my branch is up and running, up to 5 MiB now :)
<jenda> I see, that makes sense.
<jenda> Would that also explain why karma goes down by bits?
<LarstiQ> no, I believe there is some decay mechanism for that
<jenda> I see. OK, that's cool.
<LarstiQ> but all this I've only gathered by hanging around here and on launchpad-users, for a definitive answer you should ask an lp dev
<jenda> It's good enough for me - I'm just curious.
<jenda> Would bzr pushes contribute to karma too?
<LarstiQ> hmm, I don't think so
* LarstiQ has a look at +karma
<LarstiQ> most of my karma comes from bug management, and some from translations
<LarstiQ> jenda: so no branches
<jenda> OK
<mdz> cprov: ping?
<cprov> mdz: pong
<mdz> cprov: this build seems like it might be wedged: https://launchpad.net/+builds/+build/225738
<mdz> Date built:
<mdz> 2006-07-14 06:15:17 PDT 
<mdz> the build log looks like it completed (failed)
<mdz> but it still says Currently building, and the builder isn't taking any more packages
<cprov> mdz: I see, something went wrong in the builddmaster
<cprov> mdz: I'm running slavescanner by hand with debug
<mdz> thanks
<mdz> the other amd64 builder is busy with the kernel, so things are queueing up
<cprov> mdz: crested seems to be building subversion 
<cprov> 2006/07/15 20:19 BST [-]  Build log: Running all tests in history_tests.py...success
<mdz> cprov: oh, hmm.  the existing build log is from yellow
<mdz> maybe someone reset it then?
<cprov> mdz:  can I restart the build ?
<cprov> mdz: alright
<mdz> cprov: is the build stuck or is it actually going?
<mdz> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/amd64/+builds?build_state=building&build_text= says Requested 2006-07-10 09:52:59 PDT in pocket RELEASE
<mdz> which was of course 5 days ago
<mdz> cprov: if you could kill it and just let it take the next builds in priority order, that would be best
<mdz> there are more important builds than subversion in the queue
<cprov> mdz: will do
<cprov> mdz: things seem to fine now, I'll be around ping me if you need
<mdz> cprov: thanks
<mdz> yay, gnome-python-extras built
<mdz> cprov: that should allow a lot of failed builds on i386/amd64/powerpc to finish
<mdz> cprov: is there a way to retry them all?
<cprov> mdz: not exactly, but we can retry each arch
<mdz> I don't remember which builds were failing due to this packa7package
<cprov> mdz: let me find them
<cprov> mdz: amd64 & powerpc are ok
<cprov> mdz: ia64 & sparc failed
<cprov> mdz: https://launchpad.net/+builds/+build/226385 & https://launchpad.net/+builds/+build/226384, do you want me to retry them ?
<mdz> cprov: I'm not concerned with ia64 or sparc right now, but want to get amd64 and powerpc back into shape for a milestone
<mdz> I'll check totem/sparc and see if it's ready
<mdz> cprov: totem/sparc built OK
<mdz> cprov: so we can retry all release arches
<mdz> that is, we should retry failed builds for other packages on amd64 and powerpc now, and sparc after gnome-python-extras builds
<mdz> I reset gnome-python-extras/sparc already
<cprov> mdz: we can't do massive retries yet :(
<mdz> cprov: the buildd admins have some way to do it, maybe a script
<cprov> mdz: psql ;)
<mdz> probably
<LarstiQ> spiv: did you get around to that bzr info -v patch yet?
<mdke_> hi all
<mdke_> if bzr get is giving me this error, it means that my version of bzr is too old right?
<mdke_> bzr: ERROR: Knit header error: '# bzr knit index 8\n' unexpected
<jenda> ouch...
<jenda> Could the command i gave you be wrong?
<LarstiQ> mdke_: yes
<LarstiQ> mdke_: you are using either 0.7 or a 0.8 prerelease
<LarstiQ> mdke_: you need 0.8 or higher
<mdke_> I appear to have 0.8~200603240905 
<LarstiQ> right, ditch that asap :)
<mdke_> I have deb  http://people.ubuntu.com/~jbailey/snapshot/bzr/ ./
<mdke_> is that not up to date?
<LarstiQ> apparently not, and the packaging of bzr is in transit from jeff to someone else also
<LarstiQ> mdke_: why not use what is in dapper?
<mdke_> LarstiQ: because it's a breezy machine
<mdke_> the dapper package will work fine I guess?
<LarstiQ> mdke_: not sure about dependencies, but in general, yes
<mdke_> LarstiQ: is that my best option?
<LarstiQ> mdke_: any chance you can upgrade the breezy machine?
<mdke_> LarstiQ: it's on one of the external servers that canonical rents, apparently they have had some issues with dist-upgrading so I've been holding off
<LarstiQ> mdke_: fair enough
<mdke_> ok, I'll try the dapper package
* LarstiQ will contact jbailey
<mdke_> oh, some python dependencies
<mdke_> thanks
<mdke_> who's doing the packaging now?
<LarstiQ> mdke_: I personally run bzr from source everywhere
<LarstiQ> mdke_: hmm, Etienne I think?
* LarstiQ can trawl logs to verify
* mdke_ doesn't know etienne
<LarstiQ> me neither
<mdke_> ok, works. Thanks!
<LarstiQ> glad to be of help
<mdz> cprov: https://launchpad.net/+builds/+build/227962 says that gnome-applets 2.15.1.1-0ubuntu2 built for powerpc on 2006-07-13, but it isn't in the archive. any idea what happened?
<mdz> cprov: locate doesn't find the binaries anywhere on drescher
<cprov> mdz: possible a side-effect of bug #36468
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36468 in launchpad-buildd "builddmaster appears to batch process by accident?" [Medium,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/36468
<mdz> cprov: if I reset the build, will that fix it?
<mdz> cprov: or do I need to upload new source?
<cprov> mdz: we can't reset fullybuilt builds, we can rescue the builds with SQL black-magic, another source would fix it easily
<mdz> cprov: ok, that will take an extra hour but I can do it
<cprov> mdz: I mean, not this build, but the archive absence
<mdz> hmm, that will also desync the other architectures though
<mdz> cprov: how black is the magic?
<cprov> mdz: not much, let me see
<cprov> mdz: https://launchpad.net/+builds/+build/227962 fixed 
<mdz> cprov: so it should be in this publisher run?
<cprov> mdz: no, it would require re-publication 
<mdz> cprov: do i need to do something, or just wait another hour?
<cprov> mdz: It won't work without a surgery in publication system, give one sec to find the right records
<cprov> mdz: you need to re-upload the package, there publishing records acuse they are removed, some mees with domination of empty publications
<mdz> cprov: if some of the builds on non-powerpc fail, this will be a big pain for us
<mdz> we're trying to get things installable for a milestone and this is the last remaining blocker for amd64/i386/powerpc
<cprov> mdz: no, the bug I pointed you is fixed 
<mdz> cprov: I'm not talking about the bug; edgy is churning a lot right now and we have spent several days unraveling these dependency problems
<cprov> mdz: new source should work fine
<mdz> I will upload a new source but will have to leave for my flight before it could be published
<cprov> mdz: I can keep my eyes on it
#launchpad 2006-07-16
<mdz> cprov: Kamion found the upload, but too late
<mdz> <Kamion> mdz: damn, if you'd said, I'm pretty sure I could have resurrected gnome-applets on powerpc
<mdz> <Kamion> unfortunately I didn't notice until after your upload, so never mind now
<mdz>  it's sitting in /srv/launchpad.net/builddmaster/accepted/20060713-160720-227962-183933/
<cprov> mdz: uhm, ressurect could be a solution, I know we have done it severeal times before on builddmaster failures, but I'm really afraid about the mess let behind it in the DB for this kind of error.
<mdz> cprov: it's too late
<mdz> I uploaded new source already
<cprov> mdz: yes
<cprov> doko: dude, no bin uploads ;) (gcc-4.1_4.1.1-9ubuntu1_powerpc.changes at 05:10:10 +0100 [BST] )
<fabbione> ubuntulog is going down for maintainance
<fabbione> it will take approx one hour or so
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
* #launchpad  [freenode-info]  why register and identify? your IRC nick is how people know you. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
<lifeless> stub: I want to shuffle the manifest table around a bunch - if I spec out where things should go, would you be able to whip up a db patch to do it ?
<lifeless> (this is a long term thing, not my current primary focus, so I want to get other people doing the bits ;))
<cprov-ZzZ> doko: we want and will email uploaders about failures (soyuz/+spec/build-failure-notification)
<fbn> why am I (Frank Niedermann) contact for courier? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/courier I have nothing to do with it ... 
<SteveA> hi
<corran> is there any way to report a bug against multiple packages? (this is a bug in a libpam-openafs-session that causes problems with other things)
<corran> the bug can be trivially traced to openafs-client's aklog
<corran> but the bug shows up in interactions with other packages (like pam and gdm)
<corran> it also has a kernel portion...
<corran> so I can go through and report against pam, gdm, ... etc but it would be nice to consolidate the bugs
<corran> ...
<ploum> hello
<ploum> I'm trying to use mechanize on launchpad
<ploum> but each time I'm posting something, I get the answer :
<ploum> urllib2.HTTPError: HTTP Error 500: Internal Server Error
<ploum> This is strange, I can log on launchpad using mechanize
<corran> interesting
<ploum> but as soon as it's another form than launchpad, I get this
<ploum> (another form than login, of course)
<ploum> The only difference I see is that the form login has a name. Not the others..
#launchpad 2007-07-09
<ubotu> New bug: #124802 in launchpad ""Show related bugs" points to user's overview page" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124802
<ubotu> New bug: #124804 in soyuz "No more compile log in build machine details" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124804
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<Fujitsu> Hi mpt.
<mpt> hi :-)
<thumper> morning mpt
* Fujitsu pokes Soyuz.
<mpt> thumper, 0 here, I suppose you can top that though
<mpt> (or bottom that)
<thumper> not sure what it is outside now
<thumper> but was -4 at the airport when I was listening to the radio over breakfast
<ubotu> New bug: #124812 in malone ""No similar bugs were found" is odd as an alert" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124812
<ubotu> New bug: #124813 in soyuz "Links in the queue would be nice" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124813
* Fujitsu wonders if someone can turn the buildd queueing thing back on... it looks to be mourning the dead cron.daily from yesterday.
<tristanbob_> can anyone register a project in launchpad or should the developers of that project be the ones doing it?
<thumper> tristanbob_: anyone can register a project in launchpad
<thumper> tristanbob_: although if you are not the developers of the project there is a team that you can transfer the project ownership to
<tristanbob_> thumper: excellent!  then I think I will register the project.  Perhaps once the developers see how it all works they may use some of the applications
<tristanbob_> thumper: what team is that?
<thumper> thumper: I went looking for it, but didn't find it just now.
<thumper> tristanbob_: https://launchpad.net/~registry
<tristanbob_> thumper: thanks for the info
<thumper> tristanbob_: np
* Gladiator is away: Megul !
* Gladiator is back (gone 00:11:32)
<Fujitsu> Gladiator: Can you please turn that script off?
<carlos> morning
<Gladiator> morning carlos 
* Gladiator is away: Megul !
<Nafallo> Gladiator: please try to avoid those kind of scripts in public channel were people are likely to get annoyed at them. Thanks in advance :-).
<Nafallo> I scared him off :-/.
<shawarma> Um... dogfood seems to be acting.. funny. 
<shawarma> build details pages gives me OOPS's, my uploads are not getting built..
<shawarma> Trying to access the actual ppa's give me proxy errors.
<shawarma> I can access the ppa now.
<shawarma> Ah, i may have tried it over https before. Sorry. The OOPS's are still there, though.
<statik> hello world
<jtv> statik: syntax error in line 1: 'hello'
<statik> jtv: :)
<jtv> Hiya skipper!  It looks like you're trying to write a "hello world" program.  Would you like me to:
<jtv>  * Alert Microsoft's legal department to a potential patent violation
<jtv>  * Help you complete the program in Visual Basic for Deprecations
<jtv>  * Blow up for no apparent reason
<statik> ooh, I'll take the blow up option, I like debuggers
<jtv>  * Suggest alternatives in a forgotten LISP dialect?
<jtv>  * Drive you to insanity
<jtv> An unexpected error has occurred in DLLblowup32.EXE.  The memory location "next door" could not be "hello world."  Click Cancel to continue, or OK to abort.
* kiko-afk pushes jtv back to his code editor
* jtv snarls and snaps at kiko's hand
<Fujitsu> mrevell: Doesn't edge run on an alternate database?
<mrevell> Fujitsu: Edge runs on the production database.
<Fujitsu> mrevell: Ah, I thought otherwise.
<mrevell> Fujitsu: Nah, don't worry: you'll be able to use Launchpad as normal. If you come across a problem, you can always hit the "Cancel the redirect for 2 hours" button.
<Fujitsu> Noted.
<Fujitsu> Good to see the pre-release testing this release.
<kiko-afk> mrevell, hmmm, we should have underlined that it used the production db.
<mrevell> kiko-afk: Yeah, agreed.
<Fujitsu> I seem to recall when beta was originally proposed it wasn't going to run on production, so I was afraid a similar thing would happen here.
<Hobbsee> hiya kiko-afk, mrevell, Fujitsu 
<Fujitsu> Hi Hobbsee, kiko-afk.
<mrevell> hi Hobbsee. 
<mrevell> right, I'm off to get a spot of lunch, back in a bit
* Hobbsee wonders what's new with the beta test
* beuno ponts Hobbsee to https://help.launchpad.net/ComingFeatures
<beuno> r/ponts/points
<kiko-afk> Fujitsu, no, beta was always meant to run on production :)
<Hobbsee> nice!
<Hobbsee> and why are we beta-onlying for 1 day?
* beuno steps aside and points at mrevell-lunch
<mrevell> beuno: hey
<Hobbsee> hi mrevell 
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Hey
<beuno> hello mrevell  :D
<Hobbsee> mrevell: why are we only being redirected to the beta for 1 day?  does beta move to production on the next day?
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Well, this is the first time that we've conducted a beta test in this particular way. Previously, we enabled one particular feature on beta.launchpad.net, whereas this time we're redirecting beta test team members to the latest Launchpad code.
<mrevell> Hobbsee: So, rather than looking mostly for people's feedback on a new feature, we're more testing the performance of the code, which requires less time.
<Hobbsee> mrevell: right
<mrevell> Hobbsee: The next time we'll probably redirect for longer.
<Hobbsee> oh right.  so are you actually looking for feedback on the features too? 
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Yeah, but the most useful thing you guys can do for us this time is simple to use Launchpad as usual.
<Hobbsee> mrevell: fair enough
<mrevell> Hobbsee: So, if something's regressed or you spot any other kind of problem, filing a bug would be very useful.
<Hobbsee> mrevell: sure
<mrevell> Hobbsee: thanks :)
<kiko-afk> Hobbsee, we want to make you /real/ beta testers. :)
* Hobbsee wonders when some of the bugs that she's filed will actually get fixed.
<Hobbsee> kiko-afk: heh.
<Hobbsee> kiko-afk: sounds like fun
<Hobbsee> kiko-afk: only problem is - i cant even attempt to fix it if it's broken
<kiko-afk> bugs? which bugs?
<Hobbsee> various ones that i've reported on launchpad.
<kiko-afk> you're reported bugs?
<Hobbsee> of course
* kiko-afk runs
* Hobbsee splats kiko-afk with a hammer
* jtv looks the other way
* Fujitsu has only 7 malone bugs open at the moment.
* Fujitsu finds some more to file.
<Hobbsee> kiko-afk: https://bugs.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/113451 would make me happy
<Hobbsee> well, that fixed
<kiko-afk> Hobbsee, hmm, what's the situation in which that would be useful?
<Hobbsee> kiko-afk: in my particular case, searching bugs that ubuntu-universe-sponsors is subscribed to, within ubuntu.
<Fujitsu> Rather than tasks open in Debian, or upstreams, or whatever.
<Fujitsu> It's annoying having all those in the lists.
<kiko-afk> Fujitsu, but.. I can see only one debian task 
<Hobbsee> kiko-afk: you cant actually get a list like https://bugs.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-universe-sponsors/ to show only ubuntu bits
<kiko-afk> and that will be solved with a presentation bug that's open
<Fujitsu> kiko-afk: At the moment, at least.
<Hobbsee> kiko-afk: the rest have actually been fixed elsewhere i think.  it used to be 60+ non-ubuntu bugs in that list
<kiko-afk> I see
<Fujitsu> I think it's actually that somebody got annoyed and unsubscribed u-u-s from all of them.
<Hobbsee> oh yes, taht's right...
<kiko-afk> which might make sense anyway :)
<Hobbsee> there were two of us, unsubscribing everything that wasnt actually a valid patch, was incomplete, etc
<Hobbsee> kiko-afk: maybe.  but it's very long to do
<Fujitsu> Another use case for that is no longer very important. Teams like motuscience had large sets of non-Ubuntu bugs, but we can now search by bug contact, so it is unnecessary in that particular case.
<kiko-afk> right
<Hobbsee> kiko-afk: looks like you've created some fun with that launchpad bugs thing on reporting bugs to other BTS'
* Hobbsee notes that if that idea goes through, badly, to debian, then kubuntu is going to get rather shot in the foot.
<kiko-afk> heh
<kiko-afk> I'm holding mdz personally responsible for that!!!
<Hobbsee> kiko-afk: actually, i dont think it'd be in teh foot.  i think it'd be in both legs, and at least one arm too.
<Hobbsee> kiko-afk: heh.  not sure if mdz even knows about it.
<Hobbsee> kiko-afk: Debian KDE extras team is...less than happy...with kubuntu.  with ubuntu as a whole, actually.
<Hobbsee> so if you break that shoestring with your changes...
<kiko-afk> it shouldn't be a problem, reall
<kiko-afk> y
<kiko-afk> we're just going to make it easier for you to report a bug upstream, if you want to
<kiko-afk> it's likely to be restricted to a group of people (but I'm not sure who yet)
<kiko-afk> we're still discussing it
<jordi> Hobbsee: what's the issue?
<Hobbsee> kiko-afk: true.  of course, some of the upstream people have been on our bugtracker, getting our bugs from there.
<Hobbsee> kiko-afk: whether that line of logic helps at all, i dont know
<jordi> Debian KDE people not wanting Ubuntu users to use the BTS re: KDE bugs, or all the contrary, KDE Debian people wanting bugs that affect debian as well  in the BTS, not bugzilla?
<Hobbsee> ah yes, that was the bug that i wanted to see fixed...
* Hobbsee checks who jordi is before responding
<Hobbsee> ah right
<jordi> I'm a Debian *GNOME* maintainer ;)
<Hobbsee> jordi: and a canonical employee, and involved in gnu, etc, it looks like
<Hobbsee> yeah, i figured that much
<jordi> not anymore
<Hobbsee> jordi: anyway, this is Debian KDE people not wanting us to flood their bugtracker, and to not send our bugs to them without a massive filter first, to make sure it's not ubuntu specific
<jordi> heh, interesting. I'm in #fedora-devel-
<jordi> for some reason.
<jordi> Hobbsee: *nod*
<jordi> makes sense
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> yet we get blasted for not sending bugs upstream, etc, too.
<Hobbsee> so in one way, we cant win :P
<jordi> totally :)
<fabbione> hello guys
<fabbione> i am having issues to register a blueprint
<fabbione> OOPS-555B2455
<fabbione> can anybody please look at it while i still have the thingy in the browser cache?
<matsubara> fabbione: oops is not yet available. I'll be able to check it out in ~10 min.
<fabbione> ok thanks
<matsubara> fabbione: bug 111799.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111799 in blueprint "Blueprint name validation broken" [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111799 - Assigned to Jonathan Knowles (jsk)
<matsubara> fabbione: workaround is to use a lower case name for the blueprint.
<fabbione> matsubara: any news from the OOPS?
<fabbione> oh
<fabbione> sorry
<matsubara> fabbione: :-)
<fabbione> i had a little brain fart
<fabbione> :)
<fabbione> thanks man
<matsubara> fabbione: you're welcome.
<geser> cprov: Hi, are you the right person for asking questions about ppa?
<cprov> geser: yup
<geser> I'm trying to figure why a package doesn't build on the officials builds (but everything else) and want to use PPA for testing
<geser> does PPA use the same buildd setup as the official ones?
<cprov> geser: yes, they do, including the ogre-component (which you might be getting wrong because auto-override is not applied in PPA)
<geser> cprov: are the build logs available somwhere?
<cprov> geser: successfull & legit failures are available at https://dogfood.launchpad.net/+builds/rubidium/+history or https://dogfood.launchpad.net/+builds/selenium/+history
<cprov> geser: but your build is probably 'givenback' so there is no log. Let me try to find it 
<geser> it's ardour, rubidium lists is as depwait
<cprov> geser: uhm, do it make sense to you ?
<geser> not really
<geser> I don't understand why it lists liblrdf0-dev as missing
<geser> cprov: the missing packages are all in universe
<geser> are the buildds only using main?
<cprov> geser: yes, check the first 10 lines of the buildlog 
<cprov> Attempting OGRE for main in build-339867-749187
<cprov> RUN: /usr/share/launchpad-buildd/slavebin/override-sources-list ['override-sources-list', '339867-749187', 'deb http://ppa.dogfood.launchpad.net/geser/ubuntu gutsy main', 'deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy main']  Overriding sources.list in build-339867-749187 
<Hobbsee> which you can override, though
<cprov> geser: as I said, auto-overrides are not applied in PPA, you have to force it to Section: universe/devel (or so)
<geser> in the source section in debian/control?
<cprov> Hobbsee: I wouldn't call it override in PPA, it's more like 'to get it right in the upload' :) (although proper override system for PPAs is coming soon)
<cprov> geser: yes
<Hobbsee> cprov: i meant in the control file, actually.  was unclear
<geser> will try it out
<tristanbob> ok I registered on launchpad an open source project that I use
<tristanbob> I thought lauchpad would somehow provide an "import" from their CVS
<kiko> tristanbob: we do. tell me more about your project.
#launchpad 2007-07-10
<thumper> kiko: morning
<tristanbob> kiko: I am not a developer, but I wanted to register the project in launchpad to see what it has to offer
<tristanbob> the project is called ZipTie (www.ziptie.org)
<kiko> tristanbob: okay. would you like to set up CVS import of it?
<tristanbob> kiko: I would like to give it a try :)
<tristanbob> http://www.ziptie.org/source
<kiko> tristanbob: done:
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/ziptie/trunk
<superm1> hi guys, i saw bug 117829 - and i was curious about PPA, do I get access to it as a launchpad beta user, or is that a sep. beta program?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117829 in soyuz "Allow PPA only for 'launchpad-beta-testers' members" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117829 - Assigned to Celso Providelo (cprov)
<Fujitsu> superm1: I think it's the normal beta group, but your best bet is to just try and see if it works.
<superm1> Fujitsu, how do I access that part of launchpad?
<Fujitsu> superm1: You need to add a section in your dput.cf, to upload to incoming.dogfood.launchpad.net:~username/ubuntu
<superm1> Fujitsu, alright.  i'll see later this evening then.  and then i can just dput dcs's there
<superm1> and have them show up at dogfood.launchpad.net i'd take it?
<kiko> superm1, or ping cprov tomorrow -- but yes
<Fujitsu> They show up in ppa.dogfood.launchpad.net
<superm1> are there ppa buildd's then, or it goes into the same pool?
<superm1> (as the normal buildds)
<Fujitsu> There are two Xen-based buildds dedicated to PPA. They're separate from the normal ones.
<superm1> ah wonderful
<superm1> they would likely be building much faster than my weak little thinkpad built stuff too:)
<Kmos> i'm at beta testing team and isn't today it switchs to beta ?
<mpt> Gooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<jml> mpt: It's an early afternoon
<ubotu> New bug: #124984 in rosetta "Two different translations for the same language" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124984
<jamesh> spiv, thumper, BjornT: ping (reviewers meeting)
<thumper> jamesh: pong
<jamesh> unping BjornT since he is at EuroPython
<spiv> I'm here.
<BjornT> i'm partly here, though
<thumper> 3's a quorum I guess
<jamesh> == Agenda ==
<jamesh>  * Roll call
<jamesh>  * Next meeting
<jamesh>  * Queue status.
<jamesh>  * Timely assignment of queue items
<jamesh> lifeless is at EuroPython, so is not here
<thumper> here
<jamesh> Is everyone happy for the same time next week for the next meeting?
<thumper> yeah
<lifeless> wish me luck, talk is in a few hours; thank y ou for the incremental diffs; bye
<thumper> lifeless: <- luck
<BjornT> i'll be sprinting next week
<jamesh> okay.  So that's 17th July, 06:00 UTC
<jamesh> * Queue status.
<thumper> it's long
<jamesh> the queue looks huge and has a lot of red
<jamesh> I need to finish allocating the remaining reviews
<thumper> Due to the slow allocation, I picked off some yesterday
<jamesh> thumper: thank you
<thumper> I've done six over the past two days
<jamesh> as mentioned on the lists, I've implemented incremental diffs now, which should make it easier to allocate reviews fairly
<thumper> jamesh: thanks for that
<jamesh> and the "Reviewer workload" section should give a better indication of how much work each person has to do
<spiv> jamesh: as I said on the list, that sounds excellent.  Thank you.
<jamesh> stub has 7 past-due branches in needs-review state
<jamesh> I guess they are not too urgent while the db is frozen though
<thumper> jamesh: for branches that are in stub's queue and general, it doesn't show properly
<thumper> there are about 20 branches in the DBA queue
<thumper> (I think)
<spiv> thumper: I count 13 needs-review in the DBA queue.
* thumper thinks 13 is almost 20...
<spiv> (hooray for "?highlight=%28needs-review%29"...)
<jamesh> thumper: well, if we assume the DBA queue is low priority during freeze and the branch is listed twice, we are more interested in the occurence in the general queue
<thumper> jamesh: but the DB isn't unfrozed for all that long
<thumper> ideally all the DBA branches should be reviewed and ready for landing prior to unfreezing
<thumper> I digress though
<jamesh> thumper: sure.  We should check how stub is doing
<thumper> DBA reviews are another problem
<jamesh> BjornT: you have a branch that is 13 days old.  Do you want to reject it for reassignment?
<jamesh> given you're at a conference?
<BjornT> jamesh: no, i can review it. it's a post-merge review that i've already reviewed once.
<jamesh> BjornT: okay.
<jamesh> * Timely assignment of queue items
<jamesh> I am allocating reviews while lifeless is away
<thumper> hopefully the dependant branch stuff will help
<jamesh> I allocated part of the queue yesterday, and was working on finishing the intermediate diff feature before doing the rest
<thumper> jamesh: did flacoste's branches scare you off?
<jamesh> I'll do the rest after the meeting
<jamesh> thumper: trying to balance them scared me off
<thumper> :)
<jamesh> it is good that he is providing easy to review chunks for the feature though
<jamesh> * other business
<jamesh> does anyone else have anything to discuss?
<thumper> nope
<jamesh> okay.  meeting over.
<thumper> thanks jamesh
<carlos> morning
<Hobbsee> morning carlos, seb128, sabdfl and everyone lese who just entered
<seb128> hi Hobbsee
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Hey, how are you getting on with edge?
<Hobbsee> mrevell: seems slow, but havent noticed anything different.  maybe more options on l.n/ubuntu
<ubotu> New bug: #125008 in launchpad "Wrong status from kernel bug tracker fetched" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125008
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Ah, I have to say I'm not finding it at all slow.
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Is there anything in particular that's running more slowly for you?
<Hobbsee> mrevell: well, remember, i am in australia
<Hobbsee> dunno. maybe i just perceieve it slower
<Hobbsee> it's only a couple of seconds slower, at worst
<Hobbsee> so, seeing as the average load time is 15+ seconds (last time i hcecked, it was down to 20 seconds), it's neither here nor there
<ubotu> New bug: #125010 in launchpad-bazaar "HTTP GET and HEAD requests to http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~USER/PRODUCT/PERSON are very slow" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125010
<ubotu> New bug: #125016 in soyuz "Port ftpmaster-tools/archive-integrity-check.py to use LP standards" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125016
<ubotu> New bug: #125019 in soyuz "Port ftpmaster-tools/remove-package.py" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125019
<ubotu> New bug: #125022 in soyuz "Port ftpmaster-tools/sync-source.py to use LP standards" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125022
<doko> lifeless: trying to convert a baz archive to bzr ...
<doko> it starts, then stops with:
<doko> $ bzr baz-import baz doko@ubuntu.com--2006-pkg-openofficeimporting doko@ubuntu.com--2006-pkg-openoffice/openofficeorg--ubuntu--2.1 into /home/packages/ooo/bzr/baz/openofficeorg/2.1/ubuntu
<doko> unable to access ancestor debian-openoffice@lists.debian.org--packages/openofficeorg--unstable--2.0.1--patch-36, making into a merge.
<doko> Cleaning up                                                                            
<doko> Import complete.
<doko> importing doko@ubuntu.com--2006-pkg-openoffice/openofficeorg--ubuntu--2.2 into /home/packages/ooo/bzr/baz/openofficeorg/2.2/ubuntu
<doko> unable to access ancestor debian-openoffice@lists.debian.org--packages/openofficeorg--unstable--2.0.1--patch-36, making into a merge.
<doko> Cleaning up                                                                            
<doko> bzr: ERROR: Working tree is out of date, please run 'bzr update'.
<kiko> morning
<doko> sucessful?
<kiko> hey this edge redirect is pretty cool!!
<RainCT> Hi
<kiko> hey
<kiko> mpt?
<RainCT> what's mpt? :s
<kiko> a person
<mpt> mpt is nobody important
<kiko> mpt!
<RainCT> ah ok :P
<kiko> mpt, you know aaron schwartz right?
<kiko> swartz sorry
<mpt> We're virtual aquaintances, yes
<kiko> mpt, can you ask him about https://launchpad.net/aaronsw ?
<kiko> maybe he was meaning to use staging.
<RainCT> the Edge server is pretty unstable :/
<mpt> kiko, or maybe he assumed things were deletable
<RainCT> loading 2 pages it said 5 times that the server is not answering lol
<mpt> kiko, I'll mail him.
<kiko> thanks
<kiko> RainCT, which pages?
<RainCT> kiko: login and editing a bug
<kiko> I'm using it with no problems
<kiko> maybe you've for intarnet problems?
<RainCT> seems to work now
<RainCT> may be, but I don't think so since I was opening also other pages and they worked
<kiko> BjornT, barry: ping
<barry> kiko: pong
<kiko> barry, the review queue is looking pretty gnarly. do you have time for a few today?
<barry> kiko: sure
<kiko> I'll do a few today too.
<barry> kiko: do you have some time later today to talk about some xmlrpc stuff?
<kiko> barry, I might, but it will be a long day for me
<gnomefreak> why does my bug links have bugs.edge.launchpad?
<gnomefreak> the .edge. being the part that confused me
<gnomefreak> is that the testing release of LP like beta was used?
<RainCT> on question, if a team is set as bug contact for a product, do all members of it receive a mail when a bug is reported or is it only send to the team mail?
<kiko> gnomefreak, yes
<gnomefreak> ty
<kiko> RainCT, if there's a team email address then only that will be used
<RainCT> ok thanks
<kiko> gnomefreak, read more about this on the launchpad users list
<gnomefreak> kiko: ok will do ty
<BjornT> kiko: pong
<kiko> BjornT, how are you looking to do some reviews today? I know you're EPing..
<BjornT> kiko: i'll see if i find time to do some small ones.
<kiko> thanks BjornT 
<lifeless> doko: not successful no. Also, #bzr!
<brmassa> guys, i just created a project on Launchpad. now i need to import all my files on it. how i do this?
<brmassa> i went to "register a branch" but it needs "Branch URL", which i dont know what means...
<brmassa> jamesh, bac, beuno, carlos, fernando1?
<kiko> brmassa, what do you mean by import all my files?
<kiko> brmassa, do you have a subversion or CVS repository? or do you want to use bzr?
<brmassa> kiko, thanks! well... my new project is only on my computer. im not using yet any vcs...
<brmassa> i want to use bazaar+launchpad.
<brmassa> im familiar with 
<brmassa> CVS
<kiko> brmassa, okay. here's some help:
<brmassa> i have the latest bazaar here. 0.17
<brmassa> i know how to locally version my files but i dont have a clue how to integrate with external repositories. how to export the files to launchpad specially.
<kiko> one sec.
<brmassa> yep
<kiko> https://help.launchpad.net/BazaarLinks
<kiko> http://ddaa.net/blog/launchpad/bzr-hosting
<ddaa> meh?
<ddaa> isn't there anything more recent and maintained?
<matsubara> I think the help tab in https://code.launchpad.net/ is better for what brmassa wants
<ddaa> or that: During our last meeting in London, I made a point that a killer feature
<ddaa> for bzr was "good brainless two-way interoperation with svn". And I
<ddaa> mean killer feature as in "wake up one day and find out we have taken
<ddaa> over the world".
<ddaa> oops
<ddaa> or that: https://help.launchpad.net/FeatureHighlights/EasyBranching
<brmassa> jezz!! thanks kiko. matsubara, i went there and i didnt find anything i needed.
<kiko> cool
<matsubara> well, the help tab seems to explain how to push a branch to LP, but I might have misunderstood what you need...
<brmassa> matsubara, well... all launchpad is so big and connected that its confusing. maybe you are right. im gonna look all these pages. thanks all
<ubotu> New bug: #125042 in launchpad "Race condition in team invite form leads to OOPS" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125042
<theuni> Is any admin online who can help me removing a broken branch directory from lp?
<lifeless> not so easily :)
<theuni> :/
<lifeless> we don't really support deletion of branches as such; what is wrong though - is it a bad branch, or you just want to be able to push clean again?
<ubotu> New bug: #125050 in launchpad "It didn't get my registration correct" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125050
<ubotu> New bug: #125068 in malone "Bugzilla bug watch updater crashes on POSTs that return a HTTP error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125068
* carlos -> out
<tsmithe> hi. i've noticed that more and more people have PPAs these days, so i went to dogfood. to check it out, and activated mine (i think it would be useful for testing my packages, and maybe the ubuntustudio-dev team could go on to use one). however, i'm stuck as to where to upload to
<kiko> tsmithe, ask cprov! :)
<tsmithe> cprov, hi!
<kiko> but many people here should know too
<kiko> Fujitsu and crimsun for instance
<tsmithe> cool, thanks :) i'm not in a hurry :)
<kiko> Gwaihir, do you have a PPA?
<Gwaihir> PPA? sorry... don't know what you mean...
<Gwaihir> :(
<ubotu> New bug: #125103 in soyuz "ppa archives are not signed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125103
<Gwaihir> not that I know...
<ubotu> New bug: #125104 in soyuz "build listing contains architectures other than i386 and amd64" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125104
<cprov> tsmithe: hi
<tsmithe> how do i upload to my PPA?
<kiko> tsmithe, siretart too
<tsmithe> (what directory? fqdn = ppa.dogfood.net? user = tsmithe [for eg] )
<superm1> cprov, what user / pw are you supposed to be using to use ppa?  I had just put in the first part of my LP login, and junk for a password 
<superm1> and it appeared dput let me push it
<tsmithe> dput will push it, but LP will most likely reject it
<superm1> it got rejected, but that aws a different reason
<superm1> i had UNRELEASED in the changelog
<cprov> tsmithe: superm1: ~/dput.rc
<cprov> [my-ppa] 
<cprov> fqdn = upload.dogfood.launchpad.net 
<cprov> incoming = ~<LP_NAME>/ubuntu/
<cprov> login = anonymous
<superm1> rather than gutsy
<superm1> there we go.  great :)
<superm1> are there team ppa's to?
<superm1> *too
<tsmithe> cprov, aaah thanks
<cprov> superm1: yes, use the team '~<LPNAME>'
<superm1> ooh even better.  in the end, do these show up on as a apt-get'able repo, or just as debs in a folder on dogfood?
<kiko> superm1, the latter
<superm1> at least wget'able then to place on a diff repo then
<superm1> where is the url they will show up?
<kiko> https://dogfood.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<kiko> superm1, look at that page.
<superm1> heyo, thats pretty sweet
<superm1> so the intended use for ppas is to provide builds prior to pushing through the normal buildds (as a pbuilder/sbuild alternative), or for revus and such too?
<siretart> kiko: sorry?
<kiko> superm1, the latter.
<superm1> ah so this will eventually be replacing revu.tauware.de?
<siretart> superm1: rather complement
<kiko> complement, correct.
<superm1> siretart, so the process will eventually move to uploading to both?
<jkakar> I seem to keep getting redirected to edge.launchpad.net... is that expected?  Do changes made on edge affect production data?
<siretart> superm1: I'd rather see REVU using ppas as package backend. eventually, you submit the url to a source package to revu, instead of uploading a sourc epackage
<jkakar> I seem to keep getting redirected to edge.launchpad.net... is that expected?  Do changes made on edge affect production data?
<jkakar> Oops. :)
<superm1> siretart, and that would improve revu's ability to run linda/lintian on binary files too.  i see
<superm1> siretart, how far out is that?
<siretart> superm1: not started. 
<Kmos> jkakar: yes.. at http://launchpad.net you can remove the beta for a time
<jkakar> Kmos: Ah, thanks.
<superm1> i don't think i read that right, so changes will be affecting production data too?
<superm1> or no
<Kmos> superm1: for edge!
<kiko> jkakar, yes, edge is production, and it's expected -- read launchpad-users.
<jkakar> kiko: Cool will do, thanks.
<siretart> kiko: can you sync the group membership data from production to dogfood?
* siretart forgot to send an email to cprov about that :(
<cprov> siretart: not easily, but I can add membership per-request
<siretart> cprov: oh, then leave it, its then not worth the efford
<rajazz> hello!!!
<rajazz> i want to register, anyone knows the service??
<siretart> rajazz: on the upper right, there is a link for login/register
<rajazz> where do i register with /msj xxxxxx REGISTER xxxxxxxx
<rajazz> siretart: thanks
<rajazz> siretart: i registered with the folloewin':   /msg NickServ REGISTER  [passwrd]   :D
<rajazz> thanks :D
<rajazz> there is a difference with other servers... like OFTC
<rajazz> i need shippin' CDs to me, cause i'm installin' some SO in Argentina...
<rajazz> a friend show me ubuntu... that's great
<rajazz> but i have a a stupid question... :-/
<rajazz> about xubuntu... i don't know really what is Xubuntu ???
<rajazz> i gonna to read somethin' about in the www
<rajazz> by bye and have a good time... :D
<kiko> beuno, ping?
<beuno> kiko: pong
<kiko> beuno!
<beuno> kiko!
* beuno plays along
<superm1> is there an appropriate way to make translations accessible to a package on LP?
<kiko> accessible, superm1?
<superm1> i've had someone contact me interested in helping with translations for mythtv, which we already have a debian/po directory
<superm1> but i'm not sure how they get started
<superm1> and our templates in debian/POTFILES.in
<kiko> superm1, why don't you just upload templates for the upstream https://launchpad.net/mythtv ?
<superm1> kiko, I wasn't sure about how we do it, i've never worked with templates before :)
<kiko> https://translations.beta.launchpad.net/mythtv/
<ubotu> New bug: #125125 in launchpad-answers "Text is right justified for this specific answer site" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125125
<superm1> once they are there, do we just regularly grab them from that url?
<superm1> to add back into the package?
<superm1> or is debconf-updatepo smart enough to figure that out somehow?
<kiko> superm1, what happens is that upstream translations are shared
<kiko> with package translations
<kiko> ask danilo_ or carlos for more info :)
<superm1> so its basically just thrown into a big pool then
<kiko> not exactly
<kiko> but they are shared through a few policies
<superm1> common phrases
<kiko> that I'm not 100% sure of :)
<superm1> okay so once my po file is there though, how do i pull those updates into my updated debian package then?
<kiko> superm1, you'd basically need to download them and msgmerge them in.
<kiko> superm1, is your package in ubuntu?
<superm1> kiko, yes
<superm1> i regularly publish updates to it
<kiko> superm1, in universe?
<superm1> kiko, multiverse
<kiko> gotcha
<superm1> so its a manual download and merge though
<kiko> so yeah, I believe you can download or msgmerge right now
<kiko> unfortunately it's somewhat manual, though you can automate parts of it
<ubotu> New bug: #125126 in blueprint "Broken "register a blueprint" link on certain blueprint listing pages." [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125126
<superm1> well i'll submit the po later this evening when i get home then.
<superm1> and go from there
<superm1> what about software that isn't listed on launchpad.net/PACKAGE
<superm1> but is just a package available in ubuntu
<superm1> is there somewhere different to submit translations to?
<danilo_> superm1: for those which are not in Ubuntu main, you usually go directly upstream (just like launchpad.net/PACKAGE is 'upstream' for others, so basically, you always go 'upstream')
<superm1> so if i was to take a package in universe, say 'backstep', its not on launchpad.net/PACKAGE, or in debian upstream, so where would that go?
<superm1> danilo_, ^
#launchpad 2007-07-11
<ubotu> New bug: #125147 in malone "ipw2200 intel wireless driver not the latest" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125147
<ubotu> New bug: #125155 in launchpad-bazaar "code-import-sync script should delete dummy import branches" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125155
* Fujitsu wonders what exactly was wrong with SQLObject.
<kiko> Fujitsu, have you ever developed using SQLObject?
<kiko> there are so many problems I don't know where to start from :-)
<kiko> but really, the two things that storm gives you on top of a better design:
<kiko> - support for connecting to multiple databases at once
<kiko> - an extensible API that lets you fetch objects and groups of objects in a single database query
<kiko> (i.e. aggregate functions side-by-side with instances)
<Fujitsu> I have developed small things with it, but nothing biggish.
<kiko> it's generally okay
<kiko> but the code is not very nice
<radix> By the way, we've got a #storm channel on Freenode now. It's already kicking with activity.
<Fujitsu> I suppose you wouldn't be reinventing the wheel without good reason.
<kiko> and the API limitations above are a showstopper if you want to connect to multiple DBs
<Fujitsu> Ah, nice.
<kiko> or if you are performance-constrained
<Fujitsu> Anyway, good to see small bits of LP being opened :)
<kiko> we're getting there
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<Fujitsu> Hi mpt.
<ubotu> New bug: #125173 in malone "+viewstatus should no longer exist" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125173
<gavinbaker> not to be a jerk, but is there a problem with launchpad.net's servers atm?
<poolie> <poolie> is lp really slow today?
<poolie> <poolie> afc was complaining about timeouts before
<poolie> <poolie> now opening a bug page is taking 20s
<poolie> in fact it's now up to nearly a minute
<poolie> i think something must be wrong, because i would normally at least get an error message 
<gavinbaker> i'm getting 100% packet loss, and confirmed by another user.
<jml> spiv: can I grab you for a pre-impl call?
<spiv> jml: sure
<poolie> gavinbaker, our sysadmins are working on the problem
<gavinbaker> poolie, thanks for the status update
<jml> spiv: on skype?
<gavinbaker> and we were just looking forward to closing some bugs, too :)
<poolie> :)
* ..[topic/#launchpad:mpt] : Launchpad is down, sysadmins are working on the problem | Next developer meeting: Thu 12 July 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Launchpad help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<mwh> no power in the DC again?
<poolie> something like that
<paulproteus> If someone gives me the Launchpad source, I could set up a live mirror service on my network space.
<gavinbaker> paulproteus, sneaky way of getting the source ;)
<paulproteus> I know it requires a few machines, but it happens that I do have a few machines.
<mwh> i think getting you the database would take a while...
<paulproteus> mwh, Especially if the Ethernet switches aren't powered on. (-;
<poolie> it's back now 
<gavinbaker> ah, so it is. thanks poolie 
<carlos> morning
<jtv> morning
<cprov> good morning
<pcardune> Word on the street at EuroPython is that the bzr smart server is now available on LaunchPad as of last thursday?  Is this true? and where do I find out how to use it?
<poolie> pcardune, i think that's true
* poolie tries
<poolie> pcardune, you should be able to use it by just changing the sftp to bzr+ssh at the start of your urls
<poolie> this may only work for branches that you can write to though?
<mwh> no, there's read only access to all branches
<poolie> mwh, bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bzr/bzr/trunk/
<poolie> oh i see
<poolie> there's no access to mirrored branches?
<mwh> that shouldn't make any difference
<poolie> well, it works with http and fails with ssh and sftp
<mwh> it's working for me
<poolie> really
<mwh> slowly, because i'm on a choked connection but yes
<poolie> you can access that branch i mentioned? bzr.dev?
<mwh> yes
<mwh> mithril:~/quake/qdp mwh$ bzr info bzr+ssh://mwhudson@bazaar.launchpad.net/~bzr/bzr/trunk/
<mwh> Location:
<mwh>   branch root: bzr+ssh://mwhudson@bazaar.launchpad.net/~bzr/bzr/trunk/
<mwh> etc
<poolie> that fails for me
<poolie> even if i take out the mwhudson :)
<mwhudson> bizarre
<mwhudson> that's with 0.15 i think
<poolie> i doubt it's a client side thing
<poolie> i can see the server saying it doesn't exist 
<poolie> with spiv's nice trace feature
<mwh> how very strange
* mwh has a theory but really hopes it's wrong
<mwh> (it is, good)
<mwh> the logs from the supermirror are not exactly informative :/
* ..[topic/#launchpad:mpt] : Launchpad - https://launchpad.net/ | Next developer meeting: Thu 12 July 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Launchpad help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<Lux01> hi. I'm new to Launchpad and I'm having difficulty registering a bzr branch. I don't understand what format it wants the "Branch URL" to be. I looked at www.bazaar-vcs.org but couldn't find anything of help.
<ubotu> New bug: #125232 in launchpad "FAQ about "Launchpad is down for maintenance" is out of date" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125232
<kiko> cprov, bigjools: ping
<bigjools> kiko, yep?
<kiko> bigjools, can you two step into #lm for one sec?
* bac tea.  brb
<flacoste> it's time for the non .au Launchpad Reviewers Meeting
<flacoste> who's here today?
<statik> me
<barry> me
<flacoste> BjornT send his apology, he's at EuroPython
<barry> bac said he'd be right back, so maybe it's just the 4 of us
<flacoste> Salgado is somewhere in Scotland
<bac> me
<flacoste> == Agenda ==
<flacoste>  * Roll call
<flacoste>  * Next meeting
<flacoste>  * Queue status.
<flacoste>  * Timely assignment of queue items
<flacoste> Is July 19th 16:00 UTC a good time for next meeting?
<flacoste> err, sorry
<flacoste> July _18th_
<barry> you mean instead of 1400 utc?
<bac> +1 1400 UTC
<flacoste> yeah, 1400 UTC
<flacoste> sorry
<barry> +1
<statik> +1
* flacoste takes some deep breath to wake up
<flacoste> queue status: i see a big improvement on the queue from last Friday
<flacoste> but the queue is still huge
<barry> indeed
<flacoste> 35 open reviews, 28 over SLA
<bac> huge *and* colorful
<flacoste> what's worrying me is that we also have a lot of unallocated reviews
<flacoste> 16 unallocated
<statik> lifeless said that he would not be allocating reviews while he was away, did someone else take over?
<barry> what worries me is that reviewers also have a limited amount of time to resolve the review comments of their own branches too.  there's a real tension there that could end up biting us.
<flacoste> indeed
<flacoste> statik: i heard james took the responsibility
<flacoste> but i never saw that on-list
<statik> flacoste: oh, good to know. right, I never saw an ack on-list
<flacoste> and i'm sure it wasn't true, otherwise james forgot to do it
<barry> flacoste: i remember the same thing.  also, we're allowed to snag items off the general queue if we have some free time.  i plan on doing that.
<lifeless> jamesh agreed to do it on irc
<bac> i'll try to take a couple later this afternoon.
<flacoste> he did
<flacoste> ?
<lifeless> yes
<flacoste> then he forgot to do it...
<flacoste> barry: i'll clear my queue today and continue to snag off items afterwards
<barry> i propose to keep things fair, snag branches from the top, unless of course it's your branch
<flacoste> barry: right
<flacoste> off topic: i'm pleased though with the new incremental diff support
<flacoste> should make allocation easier also
<flacoste> since you'll see the right size of the diff!
<barry> it really helped for one of the reviews i did!
<lifeless> yes
<flacoste> statik, bac: what's your availability for reviews this week?
<bac> i'm tied up most of the day. can do some tomorrow.  i have an unallocated branch in the queue that will take priority when it gets reviewed.
<statik> flacoste: I have one overdue review, and have a lot of other commitments...I was actually considering rejecting the current review, but I feel too guilty to do that
<statik> I got partway through it yesterday
<flacoste> ok, anything else to add on queue status?
<flacoste> 3
<flacoste> 2
<bac> yes
<flacoste> ?
<bac> i have a review for barry that needs to be mentored
<flacoste> bac: send it my way
<bac> kiko tentatively accepted it yesterday but i may need to come back today 
<bac> thanks flacoste 
<flacoste> anything else?
<flacoste> moving on: Timely assignment of queue items
<flacoste> i think this is a follow-up from last week
<flacoste> do we have something else to say about this?
<barry> i don't ;)
<flacoste> i have a question:
<flacoste> anybody noticed that allocation wasn't taking place?
<flacoste> i did
<flacoste> my question is what should we do, when we notice this?
<bac> yes
<flacoste> i think prompt response to this event is needed, since the review process becomes an important plan of having a smooth time-based release
<barry> flacoste: several thoughts...
<barry> we should explicitly state who the allocator is on the PendingReviews page, and if that person is away, be explicit about handing it off to someone else (i.e. update the page)
<barry> so at least we're certain who to bug when we notice the constipation
<barry> second...
<barry> perhaps we need a cronjob or something that emails the reviews list when it sees no allocations from the general queue in a day or two, or just send that email to the allocator
<barry> it could probably be done as part of the pending-reviews script
<barry> (over)
<bac> what about spreading out the responsibility?  perhaps having a non-AU person help with allocations.
<flacoste> lifeless: any comments on this ^^^
<barry> bac: oh that's so low-tech it just might work :)
<flacoste> barry: i think we definitavely need #1
<flacoste> i had a similar idea to your second suggestion, but low-tech
<lifeless> salgado is doing offset allocations too, but hes on leave right now
<lifeless> I agree that we should record who is nominated when allocations change hands temporarily
<flacoste> reviewers noticing a lapse in allocation should mail the person responsible cc launchpad-reviews
<barry> flacoste: +1
<lifeless> if you notice constipation, why not just allocate ?
<flacoste> that's another possibility
<lifeless> I'm -1 on whinging, just dig in an fix it
<lifeless> send a mail saying that you ahve done an adhoc allocation sure.
<flacoste> i like this proposal
<flacoste> any objections?
<lifeless> but whatever reason the person allocating hasn't won't be fixed by just amiling - thus the do it and mail combination.
<barry> well, i just want to be careful not to perceive constipation when it's not there
<lifeless> ideally everything would be allocated always
<lifeless> there are some concerns 
<flacoste> lifeless: yeah, maybe you could explain how you do the allocation?
<barry> +1, on a wiki page linked from PendingReviews preferrably
<flacoste> obvious criteria is previous allocation of reviewer
<barry> we also have new reviewer nominations coming up soon, so we should think about that.  more reviewers would definitely help
<flacoste> indeed
<barry> (and graduations of currently mentored reviewers :)
<lifeless> problem is that if say spiv does his reviews at 9am
<lifeless> if I allocate at 9am, then I can see his load at the same point in his cycle each day
<lifeless> if I say 'hes busy, no new reviews', he does his reviews, and then someone comes along at 11am and says 'look spiv has space' this may cause uneven load
<lifeless> load is really the number of needs-review PLUS the number of needs-reply I think, but needs-reply could maybe be weighted lower or something
<lifeless> thats my only concern about any reviewer allocating as needed. But I think its better to allocate when it is congested to keep it moving.
<flacoste> to alleviate the "point-in-time" problem we could track the number of lines reviewed in the last week
<flacoste> this would give a better idea of the workload that is more independant than the time where people do reviews
<barry> flacoste: something like that might work.  it should take into account merge-approved and merge-conditional for the week too, weighted down though.  maybe something like lines(needs-review) + lines(merge-*, needs-reply) * 0.5 ?
<lifeless> I think its good to address that in reviews-in-lp
<lifeless> but not enough of a win to do today
<lifeless> congestion should be the exception no tthe rule
<flacoste> right
<flacoste> it usually work fine
<lifeless> I'd add a heuristic to 'its congested' - 10 unassigned is not congested.11 is
<lifeless> its not uncommon for me to get up and see 10 having turned up overnight/over the weekend
<lifeless> and we have enough reviewers that thats only a couple each
<barry> sounds good
<flacoste> to me congested is more two days without allocation
<flacoste> regardless of number of unallocated
<lifeless> flacoste: trust me, we can congest instantly at release time :)
<flacoste> i think this is a different problem
<lifeless> indeed :)
<lifeless> anyhow, the huesristic is just to put a feel on it, really use yoru common sense
<flacoste> the prob lem I'm concerned is that when allocation doesn't happen for two days, the newly allocated review is right over the SLA
<lifeless> meh, my spellink iz bustificated
<flacoste> use common sense: +1 on that
<flacoste> ok, any other comments on this topic?
<flacoste> 3
<flacoste> 2
<flacoste> 1
<Hobbsee> <whisper> I object!  </whisper>
<Hobbsee> :p
* flacoste looks the other way
<lifeless> troll!
<barry> Hobbsee: can we start assigning reviews to you? :)
<flacoste> any other things to discuss?
<flacoste> 3
<Hobbsee> barry: hah
<flacoste> 2
<flacoste> 1
<flacoste> MEETING ENDS
<barry> thanks!
<flacoste> Thanks everyone for attending
<bac> thanks all
<Hobbsee> barry: now i'd find that a little difficult, seeing as i couldnt access the stuff to review :P
<barry> Hobbsee: details, details :)
<Hobbsee> barry: haha.  nor how to review, etc, etc :P.  but mere details, yes.
<barry> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #125261 in blueprint "Partially functioning blueprint registration page for distro series." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125261
<ubotu> New bug: #125279 in launchpad "Publishing an update to *-proposed incorrectly marks bug "Fix Released"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125279
<tsmithe> having never been an archive admin before, i'd like to learn how to remove packages from one; i'm mainly interested in removing packages from my PPA
<kiko> tsmithe, you can't do that yes. RSN. :)
<kiko> yet.
<tsmithe> RSN?
<tsmithe> i guess i'll just have to bump a new version upload
<tsmithe> (just seems so cluttered after making one versioning mistake :) )
<statik> I know, right? As soon as I uploaded something to my PPA I felt the need to delete it.
<tsmithe> hehe
<statik> there is some part of my brain incapable of seeing my mistakes until I expose them publicly
<tsmithe> well, i often find that. (although this time it wasn't a mistake, just ignorance)
<kiko> tsmithe!
<kiko> Real
<kiko> Soon
<kiko> Now
<kiko> :)
<tsmithe> ahhhha
<tsmithe> (duh! :p)
<tsmithe> how will canonical handle copyright issues in PPAs? what about people distributing "bad" code?
<kiko> tsmithe, with a Big Stick :)
<kiko> more seriously
<tsmithe> hehe
<kiko> when requesting a PPA you'll be asked to accept the TOU
<kiko> and we will send chinese ninjas to your home if you violate them
<tsmithe> makes sense
<kiko> err, sorry, typo
<tsmithe> haha
<kiko> I meant we will be very cross if you violate them
<tsmithe> yes, obviously
<tsmithe> (i don't recall accepting any TOU :p)
<kiko> tsmithe, you're special!
<tsmithe> yay!
* tsmithe goes to be evil
<kiko> dogfoodin' the evil code
<tsmithe> hehe
<LarstiQ> kiko: http://timhatch.com/projects/pybraces/
<kiko> LarstiQ, stop trying to scare me I'm sensitive
<LarstiQ> kiko: but you mentioned evil!
<kiko> in the PPA context
<kiko> OMG is that going to be in a PPA too!!!
<tsmithe> rargh i want to delete all these packages and start again :'(
<kiko> tsmithe, :) just keep uploading and the domination code will get rid of the old ones.
<tsmithe> well, i don't want to break upgrades between repositories, and i just realised, by bumping a version to fix the ftbfs, i already did
<kiko> between repositories?
<kiko> by bumping version do you mean tacking on -tsmithe2 or something different?
<tsmithe> kiko, that kind of thing :)
<kiko> that shouldn't break upgrades
<tsmithe> by between repositories, i mean this is a preliminary package, which i hope to get uploaded to debian
<tsmithe> hmm ok if you say so
#launchpad 2007-07-12
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<ubotu> New bug: #125377 in blueprint "Blueprint registration form should default to you as drafter" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125377
<ubotu> New bug: #125385 in soyuz "Drop .summary for distroseries" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125385
<ubotu> New bug: #125391 in blueprint "Feedback requests have no date created" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125391
<ubotu> New bug: #125394 in blueprint ""Give feedback" doesn't let you give feedback" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125394
<ubotu> New bug: #125395 in blueprint "Clearing a feedback request returns a non-error error message" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125395
<ubotu> New bug: #125420 in launchpad-bazaar "supermirror tasking locks?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125420
<cprov> morning, guys !
<Hobbsee> morning cprov!
<carlos> morning
<Fujitsu> Hi carlos.
<mrevell> Morning all!
<Hobbsee> morning mrevell!
<mrevell> hey Hobbsee - what were your impressions of Edge, then?
<Hobbsee> mrevell: slower, but were OK :)
<Hobbsee> the 12 dupes i marked just then were quick.  opened them in tabs, did them that way, etc
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Ah, so the slowness persisted? That's a shame
<Hobbsee> ah, whcih is production
<Hobbsee> not sure.  i mean, it's slow anyway
<Hobbsee> i wonder if i can search for things with /'s in them...
<Hobbsee> nope
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Search for apostrophes?
<Hobbsee> mrevell: for slashes
<mrevell> oh right
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Got an example?
<Hobbsee> mrevell: searching for /usr/share/icons/locolor
<Hobbsee> should bring up https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/125400
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125400 in openoffice.org "[MASTER]  package openoffice.org-common 2.2.1-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [High,Confirmed]   - Assigned to Chris Cheney (ccheney)
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Ah, I see.
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Have you spoken to BjornT about that?
<Fujitsu> Malone search sucks. Surely you've learnt that by now, Hobbsee?
<Hobbsee> mrevell: nope.  just tried it today
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: i did know that.  anything that's not a-z is a bit hit and miss
* Fujitsu has a bug open about `[can-not-install] ' being unsearchable too.
<BjornT> Hobbsee: fixing searching is not something that is simple to do. the best thing you can do is to file bugs about what doesn't work, even though it might take quite a while for the bug to be fixed.
<Hobbsee> BjornT: i figured that, from when i wrote a search engine thing, for uni :P
<Hobbsee> BjornT: it seems to be just anything with a symbol, i suspect, but i'll have to test more before filing
<babarhaq> Hi all, i submitted a bug some time back. how can i follow it up since i lost the bug # and launchpad doesent seem to offer something like "my submitted bugs"
<Fujitsu> babarhaq: https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+reportedbugs
<babarhaq> Fujitsu: thnax
<Fujitsu> babarhaq: np
<gnomefreak> isnt it ~me/+reportedbugs
<Fujitsu> gnomefreak: Not unless your username is `me'
<gnomefreak> Fujitsu: you used +me thought it should be ~ instead
<Fujitsu> gnomefreak: people/+me, not +me
<gnomefreak> https://launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/ is my homepage no people and its ~nick
<Fujitsu> gnomefreak: That's the same as /people/gnomefreak.
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<shirish> can somebody look at bug 125472
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125472 in launchpad "mail bounced sent to launchpad" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125472
<ubotu> New bug: #125472 in launchpad "mail bounced sent to launchpad" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125472
<ubotu> New bug: #125505 in launchpad "Person.addMember() does not properly invalidate the person's _inTeam_cache" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125505
<barry>  /nick barry
* Hobbsee confiscates barry's spacebar
* barry doesn't need it anyway!  he uses xemacs and has esc ctrl meta hyper 9 bound to space
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> oh dear
<jordi> barry: dude!
<jordi> barry: I learned just the other day you joined canonical
<barry> jordi: hello!  good to hear from you again!
<jordi> this is convenient, because this way I can tell you via IRC I should become (again!) the Catalan Champion for mm
<barry> yes, i joined in feb
<jordi> barry: I had no idea
<jordi> barry: I'm currently fixing up the templates for the current stable version; should I focus on CVS?
<barry> jordi: that would be excellent.  maybe we can talk about some of my short term ideas for improving translation (short of moving to rosetta, which may still happen).
<jordi> barry: yeah, sure!
<barry> jordi: we're on bzr+lp now :)
<jordi> oh, okay :)
<jordi> I haven't tried downloading in a while, you see ;)
<barry> http://wiki.list.org/display/DEV/MailmanBranches
<barry> that's okay.  hope all has been well with you!
<jordi> yeah
<jordi> we didn't meet here by just one month
<jordi> ah, moved on June 22.
<jordi> I wasn't *that* out of datye
<barry> nope.  bzr so rocks better than svn
<jamesh> yeah
<jamesh> "svn rocks" just prints an error
<jordi> okay, I wasout of date. I think the last time I downloaded bleeding edge mailman, it was on cvs, not svn :P
<barry> jordi, yeah, that /is/ pretty old.  i don't remember how long since we moved to svn, but it's been a while
<barry> jamesh: :)
<Rinchen> me
* mpt spears Rinchen's bot
<Rinchen> hehe
<mpt> anyway
<mpt> MEETING TIME
<cprov> me
<bigjools> me
<sinzu2> me
<bac> me
<Rinchen> me
<ddaa> me
<mpt> For the next half hour or so, we'll be discussing Launchpad development.
<sinzui> me
<BjornT> me
<mpt> Who is here today?
<barry> me
<gmb> me
<jamesh> me
<adeuring> me
<carlos> me
<allenap> me
<flacoste> me
<danilos> meme
<matsubara> me
<danilos> me
<statik> me
<mrevell> me
<schwuk> me
<mpt> Team leaders, please check that all your colleagues who should be here are
<mpt> Who is representing the lp-bazaar team today?
<jtv> me
<danilos> jtv: ping
<ddaa> mh
<matsubara> stub, SteveA and mthaddon are not here
* barry pokes barry
<jtv> danilos: pong
<matsubara> errr
<mpt> ddaa, ok
<matsubara> hi mthaddon 
<danilos> jtv: :)
<mthaddon> here
<ddaa> I guess that should be me, but I have not done my homework.
<mpt> == Agenda ==
<mpt>  * Next meeting
<mpt>  * Actions from last meeting
<mpt>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<mpt>  * Bug report ([wiki:JoeyStanford/topweeklybugs Current Top Items] )
<mpt>  * Bug tags
<kiko-afk> me
<mpt>  * Operations report (mthaddon)
<mpt>  * DBA report (stub)
<mpt>  * Sysadmin requests
<mpt>  * A top user-affecting issue (mrevell)
<mpt>  * Changes to security.cfg, edge.launchpad.net and you (kiko)
<BjornT> jsk_: ping
<BjornT> intellectronica: ping
<mpt>  * Pre-release QA (matsubara)
<mpt>  * Blockers
<jsk_> me
<intellectronica> BjornT, hi
<jtv> mpt: stub said he'd be late
<jsk_> BjornT: pong
<mpt> ok
<carlos> mpt: I think you forgot the question about who will not be in next meeting
<BjornT> jsk_, intellectronica: i was pinging you for the meeting
<mpt> carlos, I have not forgotten
<intellectronica> me
<carlos> ok :-P
<intellectronica> BjornT, thanks!
<jsk_> BjornT:cheers!
<mpt> mwh is at at post-EuroPython PyPy sprint
<mpt> Any other apologies?
<mpt> thanks jtv
<mpt> == Next meeting ==
<carlos> mpt: hmm, I didn't see 'Next meeting' entry in the agenda, sorry
<mpt> Who will be unable to attend same time next week?
* carlos will be at GUADEC next week
<kiko> I will make a special effort
<kiko> though I will be at planning
<jtv> danilo?
<mpt> == Actions from last meeting ==
<mpt>  * jamesh to follow up on bug 58220
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 58220 in launchpad "When an error occurs processing a request another oops is recorded because there's no interaction set up." [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/58220 - Assigned to James Henstridge (jamesh)
<carlos> Well, given that danilos seems like is not around
<carlos> mpt: danilos will be at GUADEC too
<mpt> carlos, ok
<jtv> danilos, wake up!
<kiko> did jamesh look at that?
<mpt> jamesh?
<jamesh> no I didn't.
* jamesh makes a note of it
<mpt> ok, thanks
<danilos> I will be at GUADEC next week, along with carlos, then off to sprint with jtv and carlos week after that
<mpt> == Oops report (Matsubara) ==
<Rinchen> That bug is targeted for 1.1.7 btw. Kiko?
<danilos> hum, is my text making it through?
<matsubara> mpt: No new oops to report
<mpt> danilos, yes, thanks
<jtv> danilos: yes
<kiko> Rinchen, I guess not any longer :-( retarget.
<mpt> matsubara, really? wow
<kiko> top timeout OOPSes are still translate and filebug
<mpt> thanks anyway :-)
<Rinchen> kiko, ok, that's what I was after. thx. 
<mpt> == Bug report ==
<matsubara> mpt: nothing new. the ones we have are known and people are working on it.
<mpt> ok
<Rinchen> There are two in progress critical bugs this week: Bug 125126 and Bug 125423.
<Rinchen> Both are in progress and targeting 1.1.7.  For the future, I've changed the meeting agenda to reference this as "critical bugs" and removed the ugly wiki link seen each week on paste. Any comments?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125126 in blueprint "Broken "register a blueprint" link on certain blueprint listing pages." [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125126 - Assigned to Jonathan Knowles (jsk)
<ubotu> Bug 125423 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/125423 is private
<danilos> ok, thanks
<Rinchen> 3
<Rinchen> 2
<Rinchen> mpt, back to you
<jsk_> jsk: I'm working on that one right now.
<mpt> Rinchen, I will mail you about the bug report in the next few days. Please nag me if you notice that I haven't.
<Rinchen> jsk_, I know. Saw the branch :-)
<mpt> thanks Joey
<Rinchen> mpt, will do
<mpt> == Bug tags ==
<mpt> There are currently no proposed tags
<mpt> == Operations report (mthaddon) ==
<mthaddon> Discovered a staging DB update that was slowing things down yesterday, but I think stub has fixed this?
<mthaddon> Working on app server reconfig, and PQM duration graphing
<mthaddon> Edge redirects seemed to work okay 
<mthaddon> that's it from me
<mpt> mthaddon, do all the edge subdomains have correct certificates now?
<kiko> mthaddon, when we do the app server reconfig edge will start being able to send email, right?
<mthaddon> mpt: certificates ordered, and setup in process
<mpt> great
<mthaddon> kiko: I believe that will happen as part of the app server reconfig
<kiko> rock on!
<mpt> I happen to know that that will make life more bearable for Safari users, who currently have no CSS at all on edge subdomains :-)
<Rinchen> Launchpad mail is a wondrous thing.
<mthaddon> really, for both of them? :)
<mpt> == DBA report (stub) ==
<jtv> stub's not here
<jtv> he says nothing to report
<mpt> so he isn't
<mpt> thanks jtv
<jtv> and everyone, please land your changes by...
<jtv> ...whatever deadline kiko & joey say.
<jtv> EOF
<mpt> == Sysadmin requests ==
<Rinchen> We've had a number of RT requests close this week including the final PPA setup ticket. Is anyone blocked on an RT request?
<ddaa> I have
<ddaa> RT 28515
* Rinchen copies that down.
<ddaa> "Rewrite rule for http://bazaar.launchpad.net/robots.txt"
<ddaa> blocking one of my 1.1.7 bugs
<Rinchen> ddaa, ok, I kick up it's priority
<cprov> Rinchen: yes, germanium seems to be ready (although, I haven't messed with production DB yet)
<Rinchen> ddaa, if this happens again (and this is a general statement to everyone) please don't wait until Thursday to contact me. Email or ping me ASAP.
<ddaa> Rinchen: I sent the RT yesterday
<ddaa> I thought that could wait till the meeting :)
<kiko> ddaa, then it's likely your bug will not make 1.1.7.
<Rinchen> ddaa, thanks. :-)
<ddaa> ?
<ddaa> kiko: closing the RT fixes the bug
<ddaa> no code involved
<kiko> ddaa, week 3 is not the week to be discovering anything.
<Rinchen> kiko, ddaa reported on Monday that this was a config change.
<Rinchen> kiko, I didn't realize it was an RT request but I'm happy to deal with that. It may not make it for 1.1.7 though.
<kiko> Rinchen, why wasn't the RT filed on Monday then? anyway...
<Rinchen> Anyone else blocked on RT?
<Rinchen> kiko, yes the timing is a bit later than desired.
<Rinchen> mpt, back to you
<mpt> thank you Rinchen 
<mpt> == Sysadmin requests ==
<mpt> whoops, already done that
<Rinchen> interate
<Rinchen> iterate
* Rinchen chuckles.
<mpt> == A top user-affecting issue (mrevell) ==
<mrevell> A quick one today!
<kiko> font colors!!!
* kiko winks
<mrevell> People filed a large number of duplicate bugs following today's OpenOffice.org updates in Ubuntu. 
<mrevell> This required a lot of manual work from the bug squad.
<mrevell> Hobbsee has asked if we can introduce better bug duplicate checking intro Launchpad.
<mrevell> I was pleased to direct her to edge, where she was able to see our new approach to bug dupe warning.
<mrevell> Thanks mpt, back to you.
<mrevell> As I say, a quick one.
<kiko> rock on launchpad!
<mrevell> kiko: No, not font colours :)
<mpt> I'll take this opportunity to pimp the duplicate-bug-handling spec, which would make duplicates quicker to mark :-)
<mpt> thanks mrevell 
<mpt> ==  Pre-release QA (matsubara) ==
<matsubara> How's the testing going? Did you guys prepared a plan to tackle all thespecs and bugs to be tested? I know that Translations team have one(wiki:TranslationsTestPlan). Other teams have something similar?
<BjornT> no, not yet
<kiko> flacoste? thumper? jsk_?
<flacoste> flacoste: no test plan in place yet
<jsk_> kiko: no formal test plan in place. Though have been conducting informal testing.
<barry> no, i don't have a plan, but my landing work is fundamental, with no external exposure yet.
<jtv> Those plans can get pretty big, so don't wait too long!
<kiko> what jtv said. but land your patches. :)
<jtv> ...and brush your teeth.
<matsubara> and let me know if you need help testing 
<matsubara> I think the format jtv used for the Translations test plan is pretty good. you guys can follow that one
<matsubara> or improve on it.
<kiko> remember that you need to deliver a sign-off email
<kiko> in the format we specified
<kiko> matsubara will be collecting them
<kiko> mthaddon, matsubara's QA sign-off is a release blocker, btw!
<mthaddon> gotcha
* Rinchen points out that matsubara will be collecting them, not Rin.
<mpt> This smells like something that could be handled with tags and bug comments
<kiko> mpt, what could?
<mpt> testing and sign-off
<Rinchen> As for testing, my hat is also in the ring. If you want help, I'm also available.
<jtv> mpt: could, but harder to edit!
<kiko> I don't think so
<matsubara> I think mpt has a point
<kiko> but let me think about it
<mpt> anyway
<mpt> That's probably a subject for another day
<kiko> right.
<mpt> Thank you matsubara 
<matsubara> ok. thanks mpt
<mpt> == Changes to security.cfg, edge.launchpad.net and you (kiko) ==
<kiko> Okay
<kiko> this is a quick topic
<kiko> edge as you run runs against the production database
<kiko> now, there's a slight loophole in the DB freeze
<kiko> and that is that changes to security.cfg can be made even during freeze
<kiko> this runs the risk of causing edge oopses, however, if edge requires a permission that has not been granted to the production DB
<kiko> so if you are landing a security.cfg change while the database is frozen
<kiko> you need to email stub, mthaddon CC: launchpad asking them to apply the manual change to jubany as well
<kiko> reviewers, please note this when you see a security.cfg change.
<kiko> any questions? if not, EOT
<mpt> kiko, is this written up on a wiki page that will be more visible than a meeting log?
<kiko> no.
<kiko> and I don't know what wiki page to write it on TBH.
<mpt> ok
<statik> kiko: I'll volunteer to add a note about this to the reviewers page
<kiko> statik, thanks!
<mpt> thanks statik 
<mpt> ok
<mpt> == Week 3 reviews (kiko) ==
<kiko> I'm looking at the reviews page
<barry> statik: perhaps also DatabaseSchemaChanges
<kiko> there are a few things I'm a bit concerned with
<statik> barry: ack
<kiko> a) jml has put up two branches that weren't signed off on yesterday. 
<kiko> is anyone not familiar with the no-new-branches-unless-signed-off-by-me rule?
<barry> kiko: after friday of week 2?
<kiko> correct.
<mpt> kiko, I was unfamiliar with that, and there's a branch like that of mine there too
<kiko> mpt, your branch is not targeted at 1.1.7.
<kiko> that's fine.
<gmb> kiko: Me - I've seen dribs and drabs but never saw the original email.
* kiko forwards email to gmb 
<gmb> Ta.
<kiko> okay
<Rinchen> Original Email from kiko has the subject of: "Read this: 2007-06 (1.1.7) process updates"
<mpt> kiko, the what-next branch is.
<kiko> mpt, it's reviewed anyway
<mpt> yes :-)
<kiko> b) I'm concerned that reviewers haven't done their reviews in advance, which is quite unfortunate
<kiko> please finish all your review replies now
<kiko> I mean -- at the end of the meeting, start, and don't finish until you're replied to all your pending reviews
<kiko> or decided to give up
<statik> will do. I've been particularly bad at this
<kiko> I don't want a PQM trainwreck tomorrow.
<barry> kiko: of course reviewers have their own branches they're trying to get through review, so there's a tension there
<kiko> barry, monday-wednesday should really have been a review priority, in hindsight..
<kiko> but anyway, let's make sure we finish replies today, because otherwise it will really be too late.
<kiko> is anyone interested in working late friday?
<barry> kiko: i think we need to find some time to talk about this in more detail.  not now tho.  +1 on cranking through reviews
<kiko> yeah.
* carlos is tired to do that
<kiko> carlos, that's okay -- I just want to know if anyone /is/ interested
<kiko> in lieu of having branches dropped off 1.1.7
<carlos> kiko: I'm just pointing that is not something good to do :-)
<mpt> I will, but I'm crazy
<barry> kiko: i can help if needed
<sinzui> Kiko: I always work late Fridays.
<kiko> well, reason I'm asking is that we could freeze PQM saturday morning my time instead 
<kiko> given that so many people are late
<bac> kiko: i can work late on reviews if necessary
<jsk_> kiko: I'll be here.
<barry> kiko: sure
<kiko> bac, it's not so much reviews as it is landings -- reviews should be finished today, really
<kiko> okay, let's see how today went and I'll decide tonight
<mthaddon> let me know, kiko
<kiko> mthaddon, thanks :) I wasn't asking you to work sat, though -- I would have requested perms to do the change myself
<bac> kiko: true, but there will be follow-ups.
<BjornT> kiko: unless everyone gets merge-conditional, reviews are needed as well.
<kiko> at this point it's either merge-conditional or 1.1.8 I feel.
<mthaddon> kiko: I can do a one line change on Sat if need be (that's all it requires)
<kiko> mthaddon, okay. thanks so much.
<kiko> I think I've made myself impopular enough now! let the meeting proceed.
<mpt> Thank you kiko
<mpt> == Blockers ==
<bigjools> tomorrow is going to be a loooong day
<matsubara> TEAM: infrastructure BLOCKED: no
<flacoste> TEAM: answers BLOCKED: no
<barry> TEAM: mailing lists BLOCKED: no
<statik> TEAM: commercialization BLOCKED: no
<allenap> TEAM: bug tracker BLOCKED: no
<jtv> TEAM: translations BLOCKED: no
<schwuk> TEAM: hwdb BLOCKED: no
<ddaa> TEAM: bazaar BLOCKED: no (not that I know)
<bigjools> TEAM: Soyuz, BLOCKED: 1.1.7 reviews (does that count as a block?)
<jsk_> TEAM: blueprints BLOCKED: no
<ddaa> 1.1.7 reviews of course, goes w/o saying IMO
<mpt> TEAM: UI BLOCKED: lack of iconographers
<bigjools> right
<kiko> TEAM: management BLOCKED: review replies, PPA TOS (statik)
<kiko> mpt, what's up with brilliant?
<mpt> kiko, their icon artist is on holiday, Usman's trying to find a new one
<kiko> gotcha.
<kiko> one thing about reviews
<mpt> or a stand-in
<kiko> you should be proactive about seeking a reviewer
<kiko> in particular for week 3
<kiko> if you go into week 3 without a reviewer that has agreed to work with you on your branches, you're relying on luck to get your branches through
<kiko> secure a reviewer for your branches early
<kiko> don't let it linger for 24h in the general queue
<kiko> EOT
<mpt> all righty then
<mpt> Thank you everyone
<mpt> MEETING ENDS
<kiko> thanks mpt!
<carlos> mpt: thanks
<kiko> best chair ever!
<cprov> thanks
<mpt> Remember to get on to your review replies now
<mpt> even if it happens to be 2.43am where you are
* mpt scowls
<kiko> mpt, CORRECT
<cprov> kiko: talking about reviews, can you review my 'ppa-ui' ?
* ddaa goes to feed pqm
<kiko> cprov, probably in a few hours
<jtv> ddaa: pqm is not hungry, from the looks of it...
<cprov> kiko: good, apart of the TOS and some pagetests it's done.
<kiko> cool
<kiko> cprov, statik owes you!
<Hobbsee> jtv: then feed soyuz.
<mpt> kiko, are Tom B's comments sufficient as a reply to your review of mpt/launchpad/2007-04-bug-87221?
<Hobbsee> jtv: before it starts eating people's uploads again.
* jtv shudders
<kiko> mpt, not really, but I can reply to him now
<mpt> ok, then I'll know what to change and what not to
<Hobbsee> jtv: :)
<intellectronica> mpt, i'm not too busy and happy to take care of the JS stuff (I realize you're overclocking yourself over there)
<stub> Sorry guys. Anything I need to attend to?
<kiko> replied
<mpt> intellectronica, that would be fab
<intellectronica> mpt, no prob
<ubotu> New bug: #125545 in launchpad "Language variants should know their parent language" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125545
* ..[topic/#launchpad:mpt] : Launchpad - https://launchpad.net/ | Next developer meeting: Thu 19 July 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Launchpad help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<mpt> kiko, replied to your review of 2007-07-what-next
<kiko> mpt, I saw that! 
<Hobbsee> erm...why does https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu.gutsy/ work, but https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ (the directory above)  404?
<kiko> not sure Hobbsee -- ask thumper or ddaa 
<ddaa> Hobbsee: because nobody has implemented this page
<ddaa> and there's no way to get to except URL hacking
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> wow, bzr seems faster
<ddaa> it probably is, the bzr folks have been focusing on performance in the past weeks
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> this is the first time i've tested it out though
<LarstiQ> hmmm
* LarstiQ would like to get mailed if the diff of merging one tree into another exceeds a certain line length.
<LarstiQ> line 4669 being at 18%, having merged earlier I'd be in less pain now.
<ubotu> New bug: #125569 in launchpad "LaunchpadTestCase is depercated, tests should remove it" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125569
<ubotu> New bug: #125572 in launchpad "registerLaunchpadFunction is not an obvious name" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125572
<ubotu> New bug: #125574 in malone "Strange formatting of "<Project> does not use Launchpad..." warnings" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125574
<ubotu> New bug: #125598 in launchpad "'i can haz cheezburger?' message when subscribing groups" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125598
<kiko> matsubara, we have a "trivial" bug tag, right?
<matsubara> yes
<matsubara> kiko: ^
<kiko> thanks!
<mpt> One day, determining that will require typing "tr" into the tag field
<mdke> hi all. is it possible for you guys to reveal someone's email address on a private basis where that doesn't appear on their lp page?
<mdke> someone would like to contact a particular user about edits they have made on the documentation wiki, but they have no apparent contact details
<mdke> kiko, SteveA ?
<eXtazY> Hi
<eXtazY> Well i have a problem
<eXtazY> I live in lithuania
<eXtazY> How do i know my postal code(zip)?
<eXtazY> I can't find anywhere
<kiko> eXtazY, both BjornT and SteveA know a lot about lithuania. I'm sure you can ask your post office for it.
<eXtazY> Aaok
<eXtazY> Ok*
<eXtazY> Thanks
<eXtazY> Ill try
<BjornT> eXtazY: http://www.post.lt/lt/?id=316
<eXtazY> Yeah :)
<kiko> thanks BjornT 
<mdke> this channel does everything!
<kiko> mdke, your pancakes and maple syrup will be right up
<mdke> mind reading too?
<mdke> whoa, these LP guys rock
<ubotu> New bug: #125634 in malone "Disabled facets are still accessable for projectless projects" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125634
<ubotu> New bug: #125637 in launchpad "Replace MockLoggers in tests with zope utilities" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125637
#launchpad 2007-07-13
<Nafallo> hi elmo :-)
<elmo> hey
<Nafallo> elmo: hows life?
<elmo> Nafallo: not bad thanks - you?
<Nafallo> elmo: well. can't complain :-).
<Nafallo> if things will continue as planned I will be living in London in a month :-)
<Nafallo> +/- a few days
<elmo> so I hear
<elmo> congrats
<Nafallo> will be great :-)
<Nafallo> so Karl have gossiped then? ;-)
<elmo> could have been karl, could have been someone else - but we should probably take this to #u-m or priv msg ;-)
<Nafallo> hehe. sure :-(
<Nafallo> oops :-)
<aa_> hi, can I get rss of my bugs?
<aa_> that would be really nice
<kiko-afk> aa_, RSN.
<kiko-afk> RSS/Atom
<ryanakca> is there any plan on redirecting beta team members to Edge again some time soon?
<Erkkimon> How can I make my sound juicer choose the bitrate on the fly when encoding the track?
<Erkkimon> I didn't know the exact term to google with.
<thumper> Erkkimon: you might get more help from an appropriate channel
<Erkkimon> thumper: Yeah but on the site of sound juicer people seem to be direted on this channel.
<thumper> Erkkimon: eh?
<spiv> Erkkimon: where does the sound juicer site say that?
<spiv> Erkkimon: because this channel really isn't the right place to get help with sound juicer.
<spiv> Erkkimon: launchpad itself is a place to ask that sort of question, but this is a channel for talking about launchpad, not about projects that use launchpad.
<spiv> Erkkimon: https://answers.launchpad.net/sound-juicer
<Erkkimon> Oh, okay.
<Erkkimon> Sorry.
<spiv> Erkkimon: that's ok, we just want make sure you ask your question where someone will be able to answer it :)
<Erkkimon> Yeah. :)
<jtv> hey stub
<stub> jtv: morning
<mdke> spiv: not sure that is a place where someone will answer his question though - there are no answer contacts for Sound Juicer, I get the feeling they don't use Launchpad for support
<Hobbsee> hi mdke 
<mdke> hi there Hobbsee 
<spiv> mdke: well, a couple of questions there already got answered, I didn't look any closer than that though...
<mdke> spiv: there is nothing there at all, afaics
<mdke> oh, there are. They just don't show up on the "Answered questions" page
<mdke> weird
<carlos> morning
<Hobbsee> morning carlos, cprov 
<cprov> Hobbsee: good morning !
<Hobbsee> cprov: :)
<mrevell> morning!
<Hobbsee> morning mrevell!
<mrevell> morning Hobbsee! :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Fujitsu> Hi mrevell.
<mrevell> howdy Fujitsu
<Znarl> l
<Hobbsee> cprov: greetings
<cprov> Hobbsee: hi
<ubotu> New bug: #125783 in malone "Make it more visible that a bug is private" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125783
<ubotu> New bug: #125788 in malone "Add link to bugs needing forwarding upstream for a product" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125788
<tokj> hi
<kiko> thanks BjornT 
<ubotu> New bug: #125803 in malone "product +review needs to check for bug contact to prevent triggering private_bugs_need_contact constraint" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125803
<ubotu> New bug: #125804 in soyuz "Do not use 'glob' to check files on unpacked source" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125804
<ubotu> New bug: #125818 in launchpad "Wishlist-intelligent sort (and complexity rating)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125818
<SteveA> jordi: hi!
<Hobbsee> hey SteveA!
<jordi> steve!
<ubotu> New bug: #125836 in rosetta "Don't use a checkbox when you can't change it in translation-credits implementation" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125836
<duluu> is there someone from Launchpad admin group?
<mthaddon> duluu: what's up?
<duluu> I just found that I've duplicate account on Launchpad 
<duluu> but it uses my very old, domain expired email address
<carlos> duluu: please, file a request on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad to get it merged manually
<carlos> duluu: also, you should provide as much information as possible to justify that you are indeed the owner of the old account
<mthaddon> duluu: what carlos said :)
<duluu> I haven't contacted anyone before 
<mthaddon> duluu: not sure I understand you - how do you mean you haven't contacted anyone before?
#launchpad 2007-07-14
<duluu> contacted anyone before about this issue
<mpt> http://www.flickr.com/photos/snewhou4/799081689/
<Fujitsu> mpt: Heheh.
<Fujitsu> Flickr feels slashdotted of late.
<mpt> It reminded me of Launchpad
<Fujitsu> It does somewhat, yes.
<Fujitsu> Is there any easy way to mass-reject bugs yet, other than an email with a lot of To/CCs?
<mpt> not yet
<mpt> er
<mpt> why would you want to mass-reject bugs?
<mpt> That would suggest you were rejecting them without reading them
<Fujitsu> Right. beryl* was just removed from Gutsy.
<Fujitsu> mpt: ^^
<mpt> oh
<Fujitsu> So that's about 185 bugs that are no longer valid.
<Nafallo> Fujitsu: you should find an SQL-master ;-)
<Fujitsu> If Malone had a searchable +bugs-text, this would be fairly easy... but it doesn't.
<somerville32> What happened to the automatic redirection to edge?
<Fujitsu> somerville32: It was only to be turned on for one day.
<somerville32> Ah.
<somerville32> I thought it was pretty neat.
<kiko-fud> Fujitsu, there's some bugs to iron out but it should be all go a few days after the next rollout
<Fujitsu> kiko-zzz: What is this?
<Hobbsee> kiko-zzz!
<kiko-zzz> for edge.
* kiko-zzz waves
<Fujitsu> Oh, right.
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<Hobbsee> hi mpt!
<mpt> hello hello
<ubotu> New bug: #125920 in malone "Down arrows in Affects table should become up arrows when row is expanded" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125920
<ubotu> New bug: #125927 in launchpad-answers ""Required input is missing" is unfriendly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125927
<Kmos> any soyuz member ?
<Fujitsu> Kmos: For what do you wish?
<Kmos> bug 124298
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124298 in soyuz "Changelog link at (source) to check last modifications" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124298
<Kmos> someone from the team look at this one, it's easy to fix
<Fujitsu> Asking in here is unlikely to do much good.
<Kmos> why? because it's weekend
<Kmos> ?
<kiko-zzz> cprov might be around later
<kiko-zzz> otherwise on monday
<Kmos> oki
<Kmos> kiko-zzz: thx
<kiko-zzz> Kmos, I don't know if it's actually possible to merge changelogs together though
<Kmos> yes, it is.. but only from active packages, not removed ones
<Kmos> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ddclient/3.7.1-0ubuntu3/+changelog
<Kmos> ups
<Kmos> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/ddclient/+changelog
<Kmos> this one
<kiko-zzz> I don't think it's possible to merge changelogs for the entire distro.
<Fujitsu> kiko-zzz: Why not just display the changelog for the latest distrorelease, which should pretty much be a superset?
<Kmos> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-soya - OOPS-560E2152
<ubotu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/560E2152
<Kmos> why i can't open this package ?
<kiko-zzz> Fujitsu, you could suggest that on the bug
<Kmos> $ rmadison -u ubuntu -s gutsy python-soya
<Kmos> python-soya | 0.13.1-0ubuntu1 | gutsy/universe | amd64, i386, powerpc
<kiko-zzz> sounds sane enough to me
<kiko-zzz> anyway, off to the airport
<kiko-zzz> see you guys later
<Kmos> cya :)
<Fujitsu> Kmos: That's a binary package. You want the soya source.
<Kmos> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/soya
<Kmos> this one
<Kmos> thx
<kbrooks> ping
<kbrooks> um, you do bzr push sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~teamname/product/branchname 
<kbrooks> to push to a lp project
<kbrooks> right?
<Hobbsee> kbrooks: yes, or bzr push sftp://yourlpid@bazaar.launchpad.net/~teamname/product/branchname
<kbrooks> Hobbsee, lp id meaning?
<Fujitsu> kbrooks: You Launchpad username.
<kbrooks> SourceContact, ok, see above
<Hobbsee> kbrooks: launchpad username
<Fujitsu> *Your
<SourceContact> kbrooks: yep, so I have to create a team then
<kbrooks> SourceContact, yeah 
<kbrooks> Hobbsee, which is?
<kbrooks> is it your e-mail address?
<Hobbsee> kbrooks: how would *i* know what your launchpad username is?
<Hobbsee> well, for mine, it's hobbsee, and is seen at launchpad.net/~hobbsee
<kbrooks> ah
<kbrooks> ok
<kbrooks> i get it
<Fujitsu> You don't have to create a team; you can just use your username instead of teamname if only you want upload rights.
<kbrooks> SourceContact, it's not your e-mail address, it's just the LP ID on your homepage
<kbrooks> SourceContact, lp homepage
<kbrooks> how do you create a LP team?
<kbrooks> and thanks!
<ubotu> New bug: #125987 in soyuz "Some uploads missing from +packages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125987
<ubotu> New bug: #125994 in malone "Privileges required for release nomination approval/declination are relaxed to those of the lowest involved component" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125994
<ryanakca> I suppose Ubuntu's buildd is still 'proprietary'?
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: which bit of it?  soyuz is, yes.  sbuild is not
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: the part for dputting it, and then having it built, with the logs outputted in a file
* ryanakca has one 3/4 written in python, but then I figured, if there's one already written, why not just use it
<Hobbsee> parts of that will be, yes
<ryanakca> hmm... shucks
* ryanakca wonders what debian uses
<Hobbsee> actually, i'm not sure how much of it is
<Hobbsee> as in, revu would do a fair bit of the same
<Hobbsee> and you can pipe outputs wherever you like
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: http://pastebin.ca/619193
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: cool
<ryanakca> it sets up a queue, and then builds them, puts the log on my webserver, and then has libnotify popup on my desktop with a link to it, telling me failed or built (that's the server side script)
<Hobbsee> nice
<ryanakca> oh, and did I mention it sticks the debs in a falcon repo?
<Hobbsee> :
<Hobbsee> * :)
* ryanakca grins at the fact that he's a professional over engineer-er
<alefteris> Hi all! What I have to do in order to get a team deleted or (even better) merged with another team?
<Hobbsee> alefteris: file a question on launchpad, iirc
<alefteris> thanks Hobbsee 
<ubotu> New bug: #126014 in launchpad "buildd status page reports a pointer instead of current build log info" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126014
<jhnet3> how do you change the display name of an account? thx
<ubotu> New bug: #126025 in malone "Launchpad lost track of Feisty libqt4-ruby" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126025
<gnomefreak> jhnet3: in change details
<jhnet3> great! thank you very much :)
<gnomefreak> yw
<ubotu> New bug: #126032 in malone "Change LP/lintian to invalid package when LP#number in changelog/.changes is used" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126032
#launchpad 2007-07-15
<MT> Hello @ all
<mdke> can someone tell me how to request a vcs import on lp?
<mdke> (question answered)
<MTrz> HI @ all
<alefteris> any quidance on how to use "bzr push lp:" to upload new branch?
<thumper> morning
<thumper> alefteris: I know you can pull from lp: but not sure you can push just yet, I'd have to check
#launchpad 2008-07-07
<ffm> Hey, I tried bzr push to a lp: and got:
<ffm> bzr: ERROR: Transport operation not possible: http does not support mkdir() 
<Hobbsee> [10:44] <andrea-bs> 00:38:17> ScottWegner: you have to run bzr launchpad-login
<Hobbsee> ffm: ^
<Hobbsee> [10:44] <ScottWegner> 00:41:29> hmmm, it looks like I don't even have launchpad-login command on this laptop-- does anybody know what packages it's in, offhand?
<Hobbsee> [10:44] <andrea-bs> 00:41:56> ScottWegner: which version of bzr do you have?
<Hobbsee> [10:44] <ScottWegner> 00:42:22> 1.3.1-1ubuntu0.1, from the repos
<Hobbsee> [10:44] <andrea-bs> 00:42:46> oh, it's quite old; you have to use bzr+ssh
<ffm> Hobbsee: No, I have it.
<Hobbsee> [10:44] <andrea-bs> 00:43:38> ScottWegner: bzr push bzr+ssh://username@bazaar.launchpad.net/~team/project/branch
<ffm> Hobbsee: howevre, I get bzr: ERROR: Target directory lp:~ffm/pyroom/proper-theme-paths already exists, but does not have a valid .bzr directory. Supply --use-existing-dir to push there anyway.
<Hobbsee> (was asked ~10 hours ago)
<Hobbsee> strange.  i presume you want to redo the bzr directory there, or something.  i don't know.
<ffm> Hobbsee: this is an init push;.
<Hobbsee> poolie: can you help?
<mwhudson> ffm: that's pretty odd
<poolie> Hobbsee: hi
<mwhudson> ffm: did you manage to push your branch ?
<poolie> ffm, if you don't have launchpad-login using ssh is a direct substitute
<ffm> mwhudson: I _think_ so.
<mwhudson> it looks ok to me
<poolie> does it work if you do use --use-existing-dir?
<ffm> poolie: yeah
<poolie> that's kind of odd
<poolie> this can occur if you interrupt bzr in the middle of an initial push
<poolie> so it's made the directory but can't really see it's a bzr directory
<mib> hi.
<mib> can someone update the repository for R package to 2.7.1 which is the latest one?
<mib> thanks
<Hobbsee> ?
<mib> yea
<mib> hobbsee
 * Hobbsee suggests fail on multiple levele.s
<Hobbsee> er, levels
 * Hobbsee advocates reading the topic?
<mib> ??
<Hobbsee> which repository?
<mib> R
<mib> rbase
<RAOF> That's a software package, not a repository.  Also, this doesn't seem very relevant to launchpad.
<Hobbsee> and whatever it is, it's not in ubuntu either.
<Peng> He's referring to http://www.r-project.org/
<RAOF> mib: Aaah.  I see.  R version 2.7.1 is available in the current development release of Ubuntu (Intrepid).
<RAOF> So, since this is an Ubuntu issue, it's off-topic for #launchpad.  But what you probably want to do is to request that this package gets backported.
<Hobbsee> either way a) this is the wrong place, b) it's already there, and c) a package is not a repository, nor vice versa.
<Hobbsee> and d) if the topic doesn't mention something related to ubuntu, apart from where the logs are, it's *probably* not where you're looking for.
<RAOF> mib: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports#How%20to%20request%20new%20packages is what you're after.
<poolie> hello Hobbsee btw
<mib> RAOF,Hobb: do you mean 2.7.1 is available in Hardy but not in 6.06?
<Hobbsee> hey poolie!
<mib> in this case, i need to request the package to be installed in the specific release of ubuntu?
<Peng> Is 6.06 even maintained anymore?
<Hobbsee> mib: no.
<Hobbsee> Peng: yes.
<RAOF> mib: No.  I mean 2.7.1 is available in Intrepid but not 8.04 (Hardy) or 6.06 (Dapper)
 * Peng forgets how the LTS thing works.
<Hobbsee> [12:17] <RAOF> mib: Aaah.  I see.  R version 2.7.1 is available in the current development release of Ubuntu (Intrepid).
<Peng> Really long-term, then?
<Hobbsee> nowhere does that mention it being available in hardy.
<mib> oh.
<Hobbsee> Peng: yeah - 3 years on desktop, 5 on server.
<mib> btw, what is intrepid
<mib> kinda noob in this thing
<mib> sorry
<Peng> mib: The next release of Ubuntu.
<Peng> (It's in development.)
 * Hobbsee suggests reading the part that she *just* quoted again.
<mib> ohh
<RAOF> The backport advice stands, however.
<Peng> Dapper has version 2.2.1.. They probably won't backport it, right?
<mib> dapper has 2.5.1
<Hobbsee> Peng: they can stick it in the unofficial backports, if it builds and doesn't require much other stuff to also be backported
<Peng> Oh.
<mib> but certain packages only supported by 2.7.1
<Hobbsee>     r-base |    2.2.1-2 | dapper/universe | source, all
<RAOF> Right.  And this is where you get to choose between "stable" and "new".
 * Hobbsee has no idea how mib qualifies his statement.
<mib> well, i want to use this bioconductor package
<RAOF> It's not 2.5.1 in backports?
<mib> and in order to use this package, they onl work with 2.7.1 of R
<Hobbsee> RAOF: i thought rmadison showed backports
<Hobbsee> mib: no, the one about dapper having 2.5.1
<RAOF> mib: If youv'e got 2.5.1 you may be using Gutsy (7.10).
<mib> oops..
<mib> my mistakes.
<mib> im using gutsy
<mib> so *blur*
<mib> http://www.bioconductor.org/News/2008-05-01-Release
<mib> sorry guys
<mib> yeah..i tried on another pc of mine using hardy
<RAOF> And that will have 2.6.2.
<RAOF> We know.
<mib> okie
<RAOF> If you would like to have 2.7.1 available in an unsupported repository, follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports#How%20to%20request%20new%20packages is what you're after.
<RAOF> Failing that, I suggest #ubuntu is a more appropriate support channel.
<mib> yeah.
<RAOF> Or launchpad.net/answers
<mib> i have requested just a min ago
<mib> thanks
<Peng> jml: So...bzr+http branches should start working again soon?
<jml> Peng: I hope so.
<Peng> jml: But nosmart+http will be used, right?
<jml> Peng: no, we're turning that off.
<Peng> So it'll really use bzr+http?
 * Peng gets confused.
<jml> Peng: it'll use http and let the server figure it out
<Peng> Yay. :)
<jml> Peng: but! the underlying bug that caused us to switch to using nosmart+ in the first place still hasn't been fixed.
<Peng> What will happen then?
 * jml takes a step back.
<jml> Peng: when (if) that cherrypick lands, bzr+http branches won't mirror.
<jml> Peng: however, I hope that this will be fixed at the next release.
<jml> which is about a week away.
<Peng> Okay.
<jml> Peng: basically, switching to nosmart+ exposed another, more severe bug in bzr and so we're switching back.
<Peng> nice
<mwhudson> bzr branch nosmart+<http url that redirects> explodes
<Peng> Awesome. Shouldn't nosmart+ be simple enough that that's impossible?
<mwhudson> it looks a bit like bzr's handling of redirects is just clever enough to be stupid
<mwhudson> spiv: did you see https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+bug/245964 yet?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 245964 in launchpad-bazaar "Using nosmart+ in puller interacts badly with branch references" [Critical,In progress] 
<spiv> mwhudson: yeah
<spiv> Ooh, my left mouse button is starting to misbehave.
 * mwhudson changes the summary of that bug
<spiv> I saw abentley chatting with you about it on #bzr too, I think.
<Peng> spiv: What type of mouse?
<spiv> Peng: trackpad in laptop.
<Peng> Oh.
<spiv> :)
<Peng> How easy will it be to replace?
<mwhudson> spiv: ah good
<mwhudson> spiv: it seems the code in do_catching_redirections in bzrdir.py to see if the end of the path bzr is being redirected to is the same as the end of the path bzr asked for is a bit screwy
<spiv> Peng: probably not very.  The laptop isn't exactly new, anyway.
<Peng> That's good.
<spiv> mwhudson: sounds likely.  You should make that observation in the bug comments :)
<mwhudson> yeah
<Hobbsee> how do i unsubscribe someone from a bug now?
<Hobbsee> is it possible?
<Hobbsee> right, i'm told i have to hit "subscribe yourself" to unsubscribe a team you belong to.  okay then...
<persia> It's decidedly nonintuitive
<Hobbsee> moreso than usual, too
<Hobbsee> ah well
<spiv> Hobbsee: or you can go to Subscribe "Someone else", then there's a "Subscribe/Unsubscribe" link (for yourself/your team) in the portlet on that page.
<Hobbsee> spiv: tried that.  there isn't, anymore.
<Hobbsee> spiv: (are you using edge)?
<spiv> Hobbsee: Hmm, I'm looking right at it
<spiv> yes
<Hobbsee> spiv: want a screenshot of what i get?
<spiv> Maybe I'm special because I'm a ~launchpad-dev person, or something.
<Hobbsee> probably
<ion_> Any comments about https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+spec/base-36-bug-ids?
<Hobbsee> spiv: http://hobbsee.com/tmp/launchpad.png is all i get on that screen
<spiv> Hobbsee: um, I see a "Subscribe/Unsubscribe" link in tha screenshot
<Hobbsee> spiv: oh, so do you have to go through two menu options to get to the unsubscribe section now?  if you start via subscribing someone else?
<spiv> Hobbsee: I have no idea what the intended UI design is, I just happened to notice that link. :)
<Hobbsee> spiv: that link apperas to take you to the standard "subscribe yourself" screen.
<spiv> Hobbsee: it's probably time to ignore my random misguided observations and file a bug :)
<Hobbsee> spiv: heh.  thanks for your help :)
<Hobbsee> spiv: i think they are aware it's all different, and difficult to understand.
<Hobbsee> it just means more people coming in here asking how do to do something they could do with no problems a month ago
<Peng> mwhudson: Bug 245964's title is messed up now -- "interacts redirects".
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 245964 in launchpad-bazaar "Using nosmart+ in puller interacts redirects" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/245964
<Hobbsee> (so they can still get their regular stuff done, without searching for a while about where a particular option has moved to now)
<mwhudson> Peng: oops
<mwhudson> Peng: it's "nosmart+http interacts badly with http redirects" now
<Peng> :)
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<Hobbsee> hey mpt!
<mpt> If you can read this, I have convinced this laptop to start up
<Hobbsee> indeed!  well done!
<siretart> mwhudson: hi there. any chance you could import a non-trunk svn branch? question #38158 has the background
<mrevell> \sh: ping
<\sh> mrevell: pong
<mrevell> hi \sh
<Stavros> hello
<Stavros> can i push some code to my branch without my public key (i don't have it on hand here)?
<Peng> no
<Stavros> the only way i can push code is with an ssh key?
<Peng> For whatever reason, LP doesn't do password auth with SSH.
<Peng> AFAIK, yes.
<Stavros> ah, thanks
<Stavros> can i move a milestone to another series, or delete the milestone or a series?
<Tirion> Hello! Can anyone help me with registering project on Launchpad?
<Peng> I probably can't, but what's going on?
<sivang> hi all
<Hobbsee> heya sivang!
<sivang> Hobbsee: hi there Sara
<sivang> Hobbsee: how are you doing ?
<Hobbsee> sivang: with an h!
<Tirion> Peng, how can I create project with four or five developers? May be it must be a team? But how can I connect team with project?
<Hobbsee> sivang: doing OK - trying to find out who's done this gorgeous wallpaper on one of the intrepid wiki pages
<Peng> Tirion: I have no idea, but it should be obvious enough. Create your project, create your team, and assign the team as the owner of the project or something.
<sivang> i wonder if someone could tell me if launchpad qa vacancy  is still relevant (the ad is still online) as i've sent my application 2 days ago and want to know if i should expect a response or so.
<LarstiQ> sivang: you know there's a weekend inbetween? :)
<sivang> LarstiQ: sure :) it's just hit me that it might be already too late, i just wanted to make sure 
<LarstiQ> sivang: that I do not know, but I'd expect to hear that from whomever you sent it to in due time?
<andrea-bs> Tirion: maybe this can help you: https://help.launchpad.net/Projects/Registering
<Tirion> andrea-bs, I've read it. This text : To register a project group, file a support request with the Launchpad team.
<andrea-bs> Tirion: warning: a project group is not a team
<andrea-bs> Tirion: Some larger free software projects are actually several related projects working under the same banner. For example: Firefox is part of the Mozilla project. Launchpad represents these as projects (Firefox) and project groups (Mozilla). 
<andrea-bs> Tirion: here you can read how to create a team: https://help.launchpad.net/Teams/CreatingAndRunning ;)
<Tirion> Oh sorry. And what do I need?
<sivang> LarstiQ: probably
<andrea-bs> Tirion: you have to create a project, then a team and to link them you should read here and choose whatever you prefer: https://help.launchpad.net/Projects/Registering#Roles%20within%20projects
<Tirion> andrea-bs, thank you.
<andrea-bs> Tirion: you are welcome :)
<siretart> does the vcs-importer support svn:externals nowadays?
 * Yhouse e' away (Sto andando via)
<Snaggen> Any member of the VCSImport team here?
<Blingham> Good morning all - I've searched through the LP website, and all of it's answers/help/FAQ topics, and was wondering if someone could help me with a very simple question with regard to the bugs.launchpad.net mailing list for Ubuntu, that I just can't seem to find an answer to?
<andrea-bs> Blingham: are you talking about the list desktop-bugs? https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/desktop-bugs
<Blingham> andrea-bs: that is EXACTLY what I was looking for.  I knew I had come to the right place.. Thanks!
<andrea-bs> Blingham: you are welcome :)
<tsoiland> How often is the staging server reset?
<Peng> I'm pretty sure it says somewhere.
<Peng> Daily maybe?
<tsoiland> I hope so. I changed my password on launchpad, and It seems I have to wait for the reset before I can log in to staging with the new password.
<newz2000> hi, lemon and I are trying to figure out how to colloborate on code in launchpad
<newz2000> he created a branch from my code and now wants to publish changes
<Peng> He could push to his own branch and you could merge it.
<lemon> well, I've never user bazaar before
<Peng> Or you could create a team for yourselves and create a shared branch.
<newz2000> it is a shared branch under ubuntu-website
<newz2000> I think
<newz2000> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~newz/ubuntu-website/start-page
<lemon> I did what under svn is a checkout :-)
<Peng> Unless ~newz is a team, not so much.
<newz2000> ah, bummer
 * newz2000 is learning too
<lemon> so, I got a copy on my local computer and modified it there...
<newz2000> can I make it a shared branch for him to merge into?
<wgrant> newz2000: YOu could transfer the branch ownership to a team.
<wgrant> Note that that will change the URL.
<newz2000> wgrant: will that be the best in the long run?
<wgrant> newz2000: Unless you want to manually merge every change, yes.
<newz2000> (more people will be working on this)
<wgrant> This is good.
<wgrant> Has somebody fixed the focus yet?
<newz2000> not sure what the focus is
<lemon> Must go to get something to dinner. Will leave this open and try to read what you decide later.
<wgrant> The start page's search box steals (or stole, until I changed it because it was so annoying) focus.
<newz2000> ok, I'll let you know lemon, thanks
<newz2000> wgrant: yes, actually, lemon has done that
<wgrant> Wonderful.
<newz2000> well, fixed it so it happens instantly rather than delayed after 2-3 seconds
<wgrant> That is my largest gripe with a fresh 8.04.1 installation yesterday.
<wgrant> Arrrgh.
<wgrant> We have a perfectly good search box in Firefox already!
<lemon> focus stealing is always very irritating
<newz2000> there are other forces at work
<wgrant> If we need a special searchbox on our start page, it should be in Firefox instead.
<newz2000> so it's "less annoying" now
<newz2000> I think for now I'd like to keep ownership since I don't know what team should own it.
<newz2000> So lemon should create his own branch and publish it there, then I'll merge his copy to mine?
<wgrant> OK, so lemon will have to push to his own branch.
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> He'll push to ~hisusername/ubuntu-website/something
<newz2000> ok, got it
<wgrant> And you can `bzr merge lp:~hisusername/ubuntu-website/something`, then commit.
<newz2000> so lemon, when you're back, do bzr push lp:~lemon/ubuntu-website/start-page and then ping me (replace ~lemon with ~your-username)
<newz2000> thanks for the help wgrant
<wgrant> np
<lemon> hi again newz2000
<newz2000> hey lemon
<lemon> can't do it right now as I'm not on the computer where I did the changes
<lemon> but I take note and will do it tomorrow morning
<newz2000> ok. I'm going to forward details to the mailing list too since others will be working on this. Thanks a bunch for your help!
<zyx386> hi
<zyx386> everyone from translation team ?
#launchpad 2008-07-08
<mpt> zyx386, the translation team is danilo and jtv, and neither of them are around at the moment. Try again in a few hours.
<zyx386> ok mpt thanx 
<mpt> zyx386, or you could try posting to the launchpad-users@ mailing list
<zyx386> i have problem with roseta in tranlate team
<zyx386> she dont accept my .po file, and let me not know what is Wrong
<zyx386> mpt, how can i joiun  to this mailing list
<Rinchen> zyx386, https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/rosetta-users
<Rinchen> zyx386, er...
<Rinchen> zyx386, we shut that one down
<Rinchen> zyx386, https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/launchpad-users   
<Rinchen> if it's for Ubuntu, there is an ubuntu translator's list as well
<zyx386> not is wordpress team in launchpad
<gnomefreak> is there a reason why status incomplete(or any) dont work anymore every time i do it i get email saying there was a problem
<gnomefreak> i saved email if you need it
<gnomefreak> also is this just pre-release LP that has this issue and if so is there a new syntax for it?
<jelmer> I'm getting erorrs trying to access http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bronger/bobcat/main/revision/bronger%40physik.rwth-aachen.de-20080412172437-xis3vee2ggw5lkhj?start_revid=bronger%40physik.rwth-aachen.de-20080412172437-xis3vee2ggw5lkhj
 * mwhudson looks
<mwhudson> jelmer: should be back now
<zyx386> hi
<zyx386> iam team admin, and become message from rosetta, most approve some translation , who can do that? approve?
<zyx386> what is that?
<zyx386> http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/389916/
<jelmer> LarstiQ_, ?
<sivang> morning
<Hobbsee> how does one see when one deactivated oneself from a team?
<khalderon> hi
<khalderon> I want to know what happened to my case
<khalderon> I hope that it was investigated
<khalderon> nah, I am still unable to login 
<khalderon> it is more than a week since this!
<khalderon> I waited for an admin to fix this nasty bug for soo long! :(
<khalderon> and now again - it is not corrected!
<beuno> Hobbsee, go to "show all members"
<beuno> you should see yourself deactivated
<beuno> khalderon, there should be quite a few admins here in a bit. Have you emailed someone, or filed a question about your problem?
<khalderon> yes
<khalderon> I sent an email
<khalderon> it was held for moderation
<khalderon> how pathetic! :(
<beuno> khalderon, are you around for a while more?
<khalderon> for 1 more hour
<beuno> khalderon, how did you get out of your account?  what's your Launchpad username?
<khalderon> I never got out of it
<khalderon> it's khalderon
<khalderon> one day I just noticed I cant login anymore
<khalderon> don't blame me for that
<sivang> morning all
<\sh> hey sivang :) how you doing? :)
<khalderon> and it's not funny
<sivang> hey \sh , i'm doing fine, thanks, and you ?
<\sh> sivang: working hard :) and waiting for a new zend-framework ;)
<beuno> khalderon, I'll file a bug for you
<beuno> can you send me an email: argentina@gmail.com
<beuno> so I'll answer back  :)
 * beuno goes get breakfeast
<khalderon> sent!
<koelly> Hi everybody!
<koelly> Does anybody know how long the initial svn import will take?
<gnomefreak> anyone here an LP admin? its about email+malone
<khalderon> helloo
<khalderon> I sent you an email
<mrevell> khalderon: Hi, who did you send an email to? The Launchpad team?
<beuno> mrevell, mornin'
<beuno> no, he sent it to me now, I'll re-send it to you so you can do your magic
<beuno> :)
<mrevell> hey beuno, how's London treating you?
<khalderon> <beuno> 
<mrevell> oh right :) I came in part way through a conversation
<beuno> mrevell, very well, although I still don't believe you people it's Summer over here
<mrevell> beuno: Well, this isn't a typical summer for us. Oh wait, yes it is. It's the hot weather that's atypical.
<beuno> hot weather?  pft, you should come down to our part of the world and see what hot weather actually means!  :p
<mrevell> beuno: heh, I intend to one day :)
<beuno> alright, I'm off to the other side
<ToyKeeper> Are +junk branches excluded from karma?
<mrevell> ToyKeeper: I think so ,yes
<ToyKeeper> I suppose I'll find out in a day or two when karma updates, but I don't know that I'll remember to check.
<gnomefreak> i cant use the status setting from email for bugs in LP on the pre-release of LP is it LP or me?
<gnomefreak> this started around the time the gui changed in LP but i cant be sure when the first time i saw it was
<gnomefreak> same goes for Importance
<mrevell> hey, intellectronica, can you help gnomefreak with a bug trakcer email interface question?
<intellectronica> mrevell, gnomefreak: sure
<intellectronica> gnomefreak: what's the problem?
<gnomefreak> intellectronica: the status and importance changes dont work i keep getting failure emails
<intellectronica> gnomefreak: what failures are you getting?
<gnomefreak> intellectronica: fue to the status changes this is on pre-release LP
<intellectronica> ?
<gnomefreak> intellectronica: if you give me a few i can pastebin the email i just need to finish this one bug report
<gnomefreak> intellectronica: when setting status and importance it fails
<intellectronica> gnomefreak: take your time. i'll be here all day
<gnomefreak> intellectronica: http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/1065367
<gnomefreak> this email i get all the time lately when trying to set status
<intellectronica> gnomefreak: looks like this bug (177777) is private. still, you shouldn't have gotten an OOPS, that's a bug
<khalderon> soon im leaving
<intellectronica> gnomefreak: can you work with this bug from the web UI?
<khalderon> my problem is not solved yet
<khalderon> shame on you
<intellectronica> khalderon: what's your problem, and where is it reported?
<gnomefreak> intellectronica: work with it?
<khalderon> I already sent an email to the devs
<khalderon> I am tired of repeating it
<khalderon> my account is disabled
<gnomefreak> intellectronica: can you let me in it?
<gnomefreak> i cant get into it
<intellectronica> gnomefreak: exactly, because it's private
 * jml is off.
<intellectronica> khalderon: i am verry sorry if this is taking longer than acceptable. let me check what's going on with this. it would help me if you tell me where you sent that email, so that i can follow up on that. is that in the launchpad-users mailing list?
<khalderon> I am going to write an article on how unpolite and ridiculious launchpad is - for 1 week it doesnt offer any kind of help service and leaves its users torture 
<khalderon> I sent it to: launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com
<khalderon> and I think it is too late to be sorry
<sivang> re
<intellectronica> gnomefreak: so, did you use to be able to work with that bug and it went private on you all of a sudden?
<gnomefreak> intellectronica: no never seen the bug before
<gnomefreak> that i know of
<gnomefreak> intellectronica: im not part of team that gets to view private LP bugs
<intellectronica> gnomefreak: but you sent an email to it
<gnomefreak> intellectronica: did i?
<intellectronica> gnomefreak: look at your paste :)
<gnomefreak> ok than yes i used to beable to view it
<gnomefreak> in email yesterday as a matter of mact
<gnomefreak> since that was yesterdays failure
<wgrant> Of course, one can't tell who/when a bug was made private, although the data is there...
<gnomefreak> i didnt open it in ui yesterday just emailed it
<intellectronica> gnomefreak: so, bugs can turn private. but that you got an OOPS (rather than a nice email explaining that you can't edit the bug because it's private) is a bug.
<intellectronica> gnomefreak: i'll raise a bug and try to see if we can investigate and fix this soon
<intellectronica> gnomefreak: thanks for reporting this!
<gnomefreak> intellectronica: ok but not the first time this happened and if its a mozilla bug i should beablet o view it
<wgrant> gnomefreak: Why? You would be an implicit subscriber.
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<intellectronica> gnomefreak: i'm not sure i understand (part of the problem is that i can't see the bug either)
<wgrant> So are excluded from private bugs.
<wgrant> Hi mpt.
<gnomefreak> wgrant: for mozilla bugs i should view them since im owner of all mozilla teams in LP
<intellectronica> gnomefreak: if you were subscribed to the bug at the time it went private, then you should be able to view it, yes.
<wgrant> gnomefreak: But you're not a direct subscriber.
<gnomefreak> intellectronica: problem is it only happens when i try to change status or importance that i get the failure
<wgrant> Only the reporter and security contact are able to see new private bugs, as anybody else is an implicit subscriber.
<gnomefreak> wgrant: yes i am
<gnomefreak> i should be
<wgrant> gnomefreak: You manually subscribe to every bug?
<intellectronica> gnomefreak: really? so, you can, say, send a comment to the bug?
<gnomefreak> intellectronica: dont know let me try. 
<gnomefreak> its a flash bug thats why im not directly subscribed
<gnomefreak> intellectronica: just sent a test email to it
<intellectronica> gnomefreak: i suspect that you'll get a similar response
<gnomefreak> also just emailed a status change to another bug
<gnomefreak> intellectronica: yep that bug still wont let me send to it
<gnomefreak> waiting for reply on the status change bug not
<gnomefreak> now
<intellectronica> gnomefreak: right, so, it's ok that lp won't let you edit a bug that you're not authorised to even view, but you should get a more informative message. i'm just filing a bug about this now
<gnomefreak> intellectronica: thanks
<BjornT> intellectronica: there is a bug report for that alredy
<intellectronica> BjornT: oh, i couldn't find it. can you?
<gnomefreak> its private thats why you couldnt see it ;)
<BjornT> intellectronica: not at the moment; getting timeouts.
<gnomefreak> intellectronica: i sent email to a sunbird bug that was not private and got the email of failure again
<gnomefreak> ID OOPS-920CEMAIL5
<gnomefreak> yeah im in UI of the bug at this time
<BjornT> intellectronica: bug 120154
<ubottu> BjornT: Bug 120154 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/120154 is private
<intellectronica> gnomefreak: it says that your signature couldn't be verified
<gnomefreak> intellectronica: maybe because i took ubuntu,ase email out of it but its still showing it. how do i fix that
<intellectronica> BjornT: thanks
<gnomefreak> its still there :(
<intellectronica> gnomefreak: i don't understand
<gnomefreak> intellectronica:  1024D/3C1C3C2A i have been using this key for a long time and never had an issue
<gnomefreak> intellectronica: i put ubuntu.ase@gmail.com in the key at one time and i removed it a week or so ago and its still showing in my key
<gnomefreak> i want to remove that email and set one of the others to main email for that key
<gnomefreak> intellectronica: easy way of doing this?
<persia> gnomefreak: That's keys, rather than LP.  You'll never be able to delete it, although you can revoke the key for that identity.
<intellectronica> gnomefreak: tbh, i simply don't know
<gnomefreak> persia: what do you mean revoke key for that address?
<geser> gnomefreak: mark it as "invalid"
<gnomefreak> if i revoke key its the whole key afaik
<geser> gnomefreak: revuid when you edit your key in gpg
<persia> gnomefreak: Nope.  You can revoke only a single identity, if you like.
<persia> gnomefreak: Essentially, a key consists of several subkeys: just generate a revocation certificate for the relevant subkey.
<gnomefreak> ok but --help isnt helpful since it is miss leading on commands 
<persia> In this case, very likely.
<geser> persia: isn't revokeing a uid just a special signature?
<geser> gnomefreak: gpg --edit 0x3C1C3C2A  and then help and look out for revuid
<gnomefreak> what do i use with revuid? type that than enter than emailaddress?
<gnomefreak> or can i use revuid 1
<gnomefreak> that email is the first one on the list
<gnomefreak> thats why 1
<geser> gnomefreak: first select the uid with "uid 1" and then revuid
<gnomefreak> same line?
<geser> two lines
<gnomefreak> k
<geser> you will see a * after "uid 1" indicating that it is selected (you can select several uids if you want/need)
<gnomefreak> its still there but has a . before it
<gnomefreak> oh no nevermind
<gnomefreak> no yes it is still there
<gnomefreak> oh hell i neeed a smoke it says revoked :(
<geser> I didn't need to revoke a uid till now, so I can't guide you fully and don't want to break my keys
<gnomefreak> smoke than read
<gnomefreak> [ revoked] (2)  John Vivirito <ubuntu.ase@gmail.com>
<geser> looks good
<gnomefreak> so does this mean i should beable to send to bug from email?
<geser> "save" and upload your key to your preferred keyserver
<wgrant> gnomefreak: Having extra IDs on your key won't harm anything.
<gnomefreak> oh i have to reupload it
<gnomefreak> ok smoke first thanks guys
<geser> gnomefreak: yes, else nobody except you knows that you revoked that uid
<gnomefreak> intellectronica: BjornT is there a reason why the bug about private bugs is private?
 * gnomefreak cant view it while its private
<BjornT> intellectronica: i think it's because it contains a traceback, with paths and so on. i guess you could file a new bug, and mark the old bug as a duplicate of the new one.
<intellectronica> gnomefreak, BjornT: we could reverse the duplication
<intellectronica> BjornT, gnomefreak: right, yes, i'll do that now
<gnomefreak> intellectronica: thanks
<BjornT> intellectronica: right. didn't see it had a duplicate already.
<gnomefreak> ok i think i uploaded it. i shouldnt have to remove and add it back to LP right?
<geser> gnomefreak: your gpg key? the keyservers exchange the key updates
<gnomefreak> geser: ok so no need to change LP or Tbird keys
<gnomefreak> geser: thanks
<geser> gnomefreak: it already propagated to keyserver.ubuntu.com: http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?search=0x03B9D4425A97DBB9BABAC1DDAA2838413C1C3C2A&op=vindex
<gnomefreak> geser: thanks ill test to see if it works on  next email i get to reply to
<zyx386> hi
<zyx386> anyone from tranlation team her ?
<mrevell> hi zyx386 - I'm not in the tranlsations team but I might be able to help
<zyx386> ok thanx
<zyx386> we have wordpress 2.2.1 translated and have as .po file. now we well translate the new version 2.5.1. my qeustion is: can i import the old version into new version , and translate just new line from new version or must we translate from begin complete ?
<zyx386> mrevell, 
<mrevell> zyx386: You can import existing po files but I'll have to check with jtv
<jtv> zyx386: hi
<jtv> zyx386: if you're talking about the translation (as opposed to the template), yes, you can just import the old .po as a starting point for a newer series.
<zyx386> jtv, thanx, i import the old version, mor than 8 time
<jtv> zyx386: and what happened?
<zyx386> but rosetta dont accept the import 
<jtv> zyx386: in what way?
<zyx386> https://translations.launchpad.net/wordpress/2.5/+imports
<jtv> zyx386: ahhh, I see the problem.
<jtv> zyx386: what language is ckb?
<zyx386> kurdish (sorani)
<jtv> zyx386: then try uploading it as just "ckb.po"
<zyx386> aha ok
<jtv> zyx386: that way, Launchpad will recognize the language code.
<zyx386> ok itry again
<zyx386> thanx
<jtv> Don't worry, I can approve this one manually.
<jtv> zyx386: it's just that the system has to do some guessing to figure out what a file is.
<zyx386> ok
<jtv> zyx386: it didn't reject your upload, it was just holding it so that a human (me) could look at it.
<jtv> zyx386: it looks similar to Arabic or Urdu... does Kurdish use the same script?
<zyx386> jtv, i upload now the ckb.po, 
<jtv> zyx386: And I just approved your previous upload manually...  Anyway, with that name, it should go through automatically.
<zyx386> jtv, kurdish is system script kurdish latin, and kurdish in arabic script
<jtv> zyx386: You mean there's Sorani which uses Arabic script, and then there's also another form of Kurdish using the Latin script like Turkish does?
<zyx386> yes
<jtv> zyx386: By the way, another way of telling Launchpad exactly which language you mean is to pick the Upload option *from the translation page for that language*.
<zyx386> jtv we have 2 team in translation launchpad
<zyx386> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ckb
<zyx386> and this kurd from turkey https://launchpad.net/myspell-ku
<zyx386> jtv, i now correct?
<jtv> zyx386: sorry, got another question there.  Now your file's been processed, but it failed.
<zyx386> what is wrong in the file, i can edit it?
<jtv> zyx386: You should receive an email with the error.
<zyx386> ok
<zyx386> i become nothing from you
<zyx386> aha
<zyx386> what is this error jtv "To fix this problem, please upload the file again, but with the 'PO-
<zyx386> Revision-Date' field updated."
<zyx386> aha
<zyx386> ok i upload again jtv with wordpress_ckb.po
<zyx386> https://translations.launchpad.net/wordpress/2.5/+imports
<jtv> zyx386: email isn't always immediate.  :-)
<koelly> Hi @ all!
<jtv> koelly: hello
<zyx386> ok sorry, i upload to last time, and hope you accept that jtv :)
<jtv> zyx386: I'm reloading the page now to see what happens...
<koelly> I requestet a Subversion import 40h ago. Does anybody how long it take?
<mwhudson> koelly: which was the import?
<jtv> zyx386: when you said "become" I think you meant "receive."  But in German the word "bekommen" would have been exactly right.  :-)
<koelly> from here: http://josm.openstreetmap.de/svn/trunk. 
<koelly> to https://code.launchpad.net/~koelly
<zyx386> jtv, my english is very bad, because in german all film all tv program is german :)
<mwhudson> koelly: i approved the import
<koelly> swhudson: thx a lot!
<jtv> zyx386: I know how it is.  :-)  Some of my family is from there, although in my own country I've been addressed in Kurdish once.
<mwhudson> koelly: the initial import will probably take an hour or two
<koelly> swhudson: there is another import you could approve :)
<mwhudson> koelly: believe me, there are lots :)
<mwhudson> koelly: which are you interested in?
<koelly> :D i know
<koelly> If you find some time: http://svn.openstreetmap.org/applications/editors/merkaartor. 
<koelly> for Milo: https://code.launchpad.net/~milovanderlinden
<koelly> But thax a lot for the JOSM approvement :-)
<mwhudson> koelly: fwiw, a link to the branch page, i.e. https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/merkaartor/trunk, is most useful
<mwhudson> koelly: i approved that one too
<koelly> swhudson: ah ok!
<koelly> swhudson: You are my hero for today ;-)
<mwhudson> koelly: you might want to subscribe to the branch so you get email when (if) the import succeeds
<mwhudson> koelly: happy to help
<koelly> swhudson: Ok. Will do so! Thank you!
<jtv> zyx386: your import failed again.  :-(
<zyx386> wwhat is wrong again :)
<persia> geser: Sorry: tab timing caused me to miss the highlight: yes, uid revocation is just a special kind of signature.
<aantn> hello
<aantn> I'd like to turn a branch on launchpad into a project
<aantn> right now my branch is registered as branch of another project, but it should be listed as its own project
<aantn> If anyone can help change that over, please let me know
<beuno> aantn, you can just create the project
<beuno> and push it there
<beuno> you can't currently move any bzr branches around without any lp-admin magic
<andrea-bs> aantn: go to the branch page, click on "change branch details" and select the project
<aantn> beuno: ok, no problem
<jtv> zyx386: congratulations, your file has gone in!
<zyx386> wow
<zyx386> thanx
<jtv> zyx386: np
<zyx386> u r the best
<Hobbsee> beuno: yes, i can see that i'm deactivated.  i can see the date i joined the team.  what i asked was how to see *when* one deactivated oneself from the team - not if.
<jtv> zyx386: :)
<beuno> Hobbsee, ah, right. I don't think you can do that without cheating
<zyx386> but jtv iam the team admin how can make "Translation unchanged since last synchronized " 
<zyx386> unchanged
<jtv> zyx386: for every translatable message, Launchpad keeps two "markers":
<jtv> one marks the "current" translation for that message (in a given language, of course).
<zyx386> jtv, but same team is green i well set our 44% so to
<Hobbsee> beuno: why not?
<jtv> the other marks the "imported" translation.
<jtv> zyx386: the "imported" translation for that message is the one from the last published translation we imported.
<jtv> zyx386: so if you import a new upstream translation,
<zyx386> aha
<zyx386> ok
<jtv> zyx386: the translation you find there (for this message) becomes the "imported" one.
<jtv> zyx386: what happens next is a bit complicated.
<jtv> zyx386: if the "current" message is also the old "imported" one, Launchpad understands that you are following the upstream translation for that message.
<zyx386> ok
<jtv> zyx386: so the new "imported" translation for that message will also become the new "current" one.
<jtv> zyx386: but if the "current" and the "imported" messages were different,
<zyx386> ok ihave no problem more
<jtv> zyx386: then launchpad assumes that you have a good reason for having a different translation, so the "current" message will stay as it was, and only the "imported" one is changed.
<Hobbsee> intellectronica: i think someone else mentioned their account wasn't working over the weekend, too
<zyx386> is imported 
<jtv> zyx386: so to turn a "changed in Launchpad" message into a regular, green-coloured one, pick the "Packaged" suggestion.
<zyx386> ok thanx for your info
<intellectronica> Hobbsee: yes, looks like it's a bigger problem, resulting from one of the recent upgrades. it is now being dealt with
<Hobbsee> intellectronica: cool.
<aantn> I'm still slightly confused
<aantn> I switched my branch to the new project, but I don't believe I've set it as the main branch
<aantn> https://launchpad.net/universal-applets
<aantn> is there something else i should do?
<jtv> zyx386: we aim to please
<andrea-bs> aantn: it is the main branch because it is linked to the series trunk
<andrea-bs> aantn: in fact you can access the branch using `bzr branch lp:universal-applets`
<aantn> andrea-bs: on the project's main page it says "Doesn’t use Code"
<andrea-bs> aantn: go to https://launchpad.net/universal-applets/+edit
<andrea-bs> aantn: and select "code for this project is published in bazaar branches on launchpad"
<aantn> andrea-bs: thanks
<andrea-bs> aantn: you are welcome :)
<Hobbsee> mpt: i have a nice UI question for you
<wgrant> Hrm. Where do I register a code import?
<wgrant> +source seems to have ceased to exist.
<wgrant> Ah. Hidden down the bottom of the page.
<wgrant> And it doesn't remember the project. Nice.
<mpt> Hobbsee, go ahead
<mpt> wgrant, did you report a bug about that?
<wgrant> mpt: No, was busy fighting with other bits. I will do so now.
<mpt> wgrant, sorry, I would have but I don't know what page you're referring to
<wgrant> mpt: https://edge.launchpad.net/debcheck/trunk for example.
<wgrant> I've almost finished writing mine up.
<mpt> That page is full of blah blah
<mpt> Useful blah blah, to be sure, but probably could be shorter
<wgrant> That's my third paragraph, yes.
<wgrant> Bug #246594.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246594 in launchpad-bazaar "VCS import link carefully hidden and unintelligent" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246594
<mpt> https://edge.launchpad.net/epiphany-browser/trunk is rather weird
<mpt> as is https://edge.launchpad.net/webkit/trunk
<wgrant> What's weird about them?
<wgrant> They have a branch associated.
<wgrant> That description of what a series is probably doesn't belong there, as I only need to read it once.
 * wgrant heads to bed, leaving mpt to fix the world.
<mpt> What's weird about them is that they're advertising a competitor of themselves
<wgrant> Are they?
<wgrant> Ah, the Firefox reference?
<mpt> right
<wgrant> I wonder how effectively I can kill the import system with that 'Import now' button...
<Hobbsee> mpt: why do i have to hit "subscribe yourself" to unsubscribe a team i'm part of, from a bug.
<mpt> Hobbsee, that's a bug
<Hobbsee> s/./?/
<Hobbsee> mpt: right.
<mpt> bug 244866
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244866 in malone "how to unsubscribe a team is not obvious" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/244866
<Hobbsee> mpt: bug updated.
<rasker> Hi, Is it possible for me to delete all the translations for a project in launchpad and start over. The files in the initial import had deleted translations and these are showing up in untranslated and need review and cannot be cleared
<Rinchen> jtv ^^
<jtv> Rinchen: Hi... don't see anything above your marker.
<Rinchen> jtv, was referencing this:
<Rinchen> <rasker> Hi, Is it possible for me to delete all the translations for a project in launchpad and start over. The files in the initial import had deleted translations and these are showing up in untranslated and need review and cannot be cleared
<jtv> Rinchen: ah, thanks.
<jtv> rasker: hi, are you still there?
<rasker> jtv Rinchen I've been reading the translations answers for more info. it looks like these are seen by some other projects as well
<rasker> yep
<jtv> rasker: It's not completely clear to me what the problem is.  Hope you don't mind my asking a few stupid questions.
<jtv> rasker: what do you mean by "had deleted translations"?
<Rinchen> thanks jtv
<jtv> Rinchen: all in a day's work, innit?  :)
<Rinchen> hehe...yeah but tougher this week since you're flying solo
<Rinchen> nice that you let your staff take vacations though :-)
<jtv> Rinchen: and I *still* haven't eaten today.  Once I'm behind the keyboard I just don't stop.  :-(
<Rinchen> jtv, what? it's only 23:14, you have a good hour or two before you keel over on us :-)
<jtv> rasker: if you're saying that your initial upload had some strings that don't need to be translated, then that's a simple matter of uploading a new version of the template.
<rasker> jtv well I just imported the pot and po files from the source. These imports came up with translations in the fuzzy and needs review. they have been reviewed and saved but they don't go away
<jtv> Rinchen: hope it's not permanent this time.  :)
<jtv> rasker: ah, the terminology around "needs review" is a bit mixed up.
<rasker> jtv: i've downloaded all the files and 'cleaned' them up in poedit but uploading them doesn't clear out those colums
<rasker> jtv:) work in progress....  great feature though
<jtv> rasker: did you update the last-edit date, so Launchpad knew they were updates?
<rasker> jtv: in poedit?
<jtv> rasker: oh, poedit does that automatically IIRC
<rasker> jtv: must do because I didn't see that option
<jtv> rasker: Can you try something for me?
<rasker> jtv: sure
<jtv> rasker: Edit one of those translations in Launchpad.  Change some problem cases.  If you don't actually want them to change, go back and change them back to what they were.
<jtv> rasker: then see if the problem went away.
<rasker> jtv ok hold on
<jtv> rasker: that will update the "review date" on those translations, which tells LP that any older suggestions are not interesting to you.
<rasker> jtv edit not meaning switch between current and packaged but some text in newtranslation?
<jtv> rasker: no, picking one of the suggestions is fine.
<jtv> rasker: (usually you'll want the packaged one, I hope)
<jtv> rasker: ohh, maybe that is what you're running into:
<rasker> jtv: how can i go to a numbered translation without having to click next 36 times?
<rasker> jtv ok I see how to do that!
<jtv> rasker: there's an option somewhere I understand, but I just edit the URL.  :-)
<rasker> jtv thats what I did
<jtv> ﻿rasker: an important thing to realize is that Launchpad assumes that if you change a translation compared to upstream, you probably either need a different translation (different conventions for what to call a "file" in your language etc.) or you have something you can share with upstream.
<jtv> rasker: so if you change a translation in Launchpad, that translation will stay active even when a new upstream translation is imported.
<rasker> jtv: heh launchpad IS our upstream :)
<jtv> rasker: So your problem is not the blue or purple bars in the overview, I guess.
<rasker> jtv: Smart Package Manager is using Launchpad as the upstream
<rasker> jtv: no thats not a problem as we will manually download the files when a release is due
<rasker> jtv ok that worked thanks. While I have you online can I ask a couple of other questions?
<jtv> rasker: don't worry too much about the fuzzy ones: we're planning to remove that feature altogether.
<rasker> jtv: I know u are hungry so I won't keep u :)
<jtv> rasker: go ahead.  Just be warned that I may suddenly fall on my keyboard.  :-)
<rasker> jtv: so... I was playing with the 'my languages' selections and added a bunch of random languages. They all show up in the main list now even though I have unselected them and there is no one else with them selected. It's a bit messy any way to undo this
<reacocard> I have two email addresses registered with launchpad. I'd like all email from one team that I'm a member of to go to this address, and all other email to go to the other. is this possible? if so, how do I set it up?
 * Yhouse e' away (Sto andando via)
<jtv> rasker: which main list?  The list of translations for your project?
 * jtv is a bit puzzled
<rasker> jtv yeah the 'all languages' list
<rasker> jtv https://translations.launchpad.net/smart/trunk
<rasker> jtv: u see all the untranslated? that was me :-[
<jtv> rasker: no, I see about a dozen translations, all in my own preferred-languages list.
<rasker> jtv click on view template and all languages
<rasker> jtv all the ones with 724 untranslated
<jtv> rasker: I only see a few of those: Afrikaans, Catalan, Dutch, Lao, Latin, Thai.
<rasker> jtv it gives the impression that someone is working on those but there isn't anyone
<jtv> rasker: it's to do with the way translations are created.
<rasker> jtv ok. no worries, it's what I thought, when I selected those languages a po file was created.right?
<jtv> rasker: not necesesarily "created," but the system may pretend that they exist just to allow you to start translating.
<jtv> rasker: this is how many things in Launchpad work: you don't create something explicitly, we just try to allow you to start doing what you want to do, and figure out for ourselves what needs creating.
<jtv> rasker: and right now, the system thinks you may be happier if it offers you the option to translate to these particular languages.
<jtv> rasker: the "all languages" list merges the two: translations that have really been created, and ones that it thinks you might want to create.
<rasker> jtv ok. the initial import I did had the files in a directory order something like locale/de/LC_MESSAGE/samert-de.po. New languages are created in the root of locale. What do I need to do to have them moved to a new direectory
<rasker> jtv: ok thats fine. not really a big problem
<jtv> rasker: at least for "published" ones, if you upload a tarball, the system will pick up the paths from there.
<jtv> rasker: btw I'd suggest using a simpler layout: one directory per template (you only have one, so that's easy) and translation files called simply "it.po," "pt_BR.po" etc.
<jtv> rasker: that's easier for you to manage, but it's also easier for the system to figure out what you mean when you upload a file.
<rasker> jtv: so if a new translation is done entirely in Launchpad, then I download the archive put it in the correct directory and upload then it will sort itself out?
<jtv> rasker: it should.  To be honest this logic is a bit complex and I don't all have it in my head.
<rasker> jtv: i see. It doesn't work that way for the application though
<jtv> rasker: but you feed the application MO files, not PO files themselves, right?
<jtv> rasker: try exporting in the MO format.  :-)
<rasker> jtv so the way the files are in launchpad will have to be different from the application. Right, in mo format but in that directory format
<jtv> rasker: if you're going to compile the PO files to MO files, might as well have a different directory structure there.  We have PO files so the humans don't have to bother with binary blobs.  :-)
 * jtv is a typical lazy text-oriented human
<rasker> jtv: ok so clean all the mess I have created while learning the translation app could you delete all the translations I have in there so I can just upload it in the same way translations creates them?
<rasker> jtv: meaning I'll put all the translation in the 'root'
<rasker> jtv: i've also just downloaded all the translations so nothing will be 'lost'
<jtv> rasker: I can't do that myself, so that's probably the long way home.  Can you try uploading a tarball as "published"?  That should set the paths, and after that they should stay unchanged.
<rasker> jtv: it will changed the existing layout?
<rasker> *change
<jtv> rasker: yes
<rasker> jtv: cool, last question then, how do I mark it as published. I haven't seen that option anywhere
<rasker> jtv: is that an option only the 'owner' sees?
<jtv> rasker: depends on several things, and I think my brain stopped working.  But it matters where you pick the upload option: from the translation, from the template, or from the project release series.
<rasker> jtv: ugh, thats quite confusing :) btw is there any documentation on how all this fits together?
<rasker> jtv ok I see it, 'published upload'
<jtv> rasker: not at this level of detail...  Our wonderful mrevell has come up with some great new documentation, and we're planning to do more.  There's a lot of ground to cover!
<rasker> jtv: sure is. I can't edit the template in launchpad can I
<rasker> ?
<rasker> jtv: as in the .pot
<jtv> rasker: nope, that should come from the source.  And as you guessed, we would dearly love to have integration with revision control there.
<jtv> Oh dear, it's Wednesday.
<rasker> jtv: yeah i've seen the blueprint. If I upload a pot then I can't see a way to mark it published. Is this automatic?
<rasker> jtv: for the pot that is?
<jtv> rasker: the concept applies to translations, not to templates.
<rasker> ok. is it midnight where u are?
<jtv> Yes
<jtv> But I had an apple on Tuesday (hint hint :-)
<rasker> oh crumbs, I thought it was 12pm as u had a hankering for lunch
<jtv> rasker: I tend to forget the time when I'm behind the keyboard.  :)
<rasker> jtv: ok hehe, thanks a lot for your help. I've been trying to sort this out since last friday :)
<jtv> rasker: then it's a good thing you asked.  Good night!
<rasker> good night
<bdmurray> intellectronica: I've a question about date-* information
<Laibsch> How can a project (not yet in Launchpad) start using LP for translations?
<cody-somerville> Laibsch, Register your project and upload the appropriate files.
<_MMA_> Who can I talk to about merging a project?
<_MMA_> ﻿It seems a team was created because the mailing list address, ubuntu-studio-devel@lists.ubuntu.com was not associated with an LP team at the time. H﻿ad the list address been associated with our actual -dev team would this have happened?
<_MMA_> So https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-studio-devel should be merged with https://launchpad.net/~ubuntustudio-dev I guess?
<beuno> _MMA_, you should probably open a question requesting it
<_MMA_> beuno: Sure. But the problem was if the merge is the correct thing to do.
<_MMA_> I didn't want to open the question. It get done, but was the incorrect thing to do.
<wgrant> _MMA_: Only the Launchpad administrators can merge teams.
<_MMA_> wgrant: Sure. And Ill wait to see if someone here can tel me this is the correct way to go.
<_MMA_> *tell
<wgrant> I suspect it is.
<wgrant> But note that that will give you an email address on your team - you might not want that.
<_MMA_> Oh thats fine. It will go to our -devel ML.
<_MMA_> That was my whole issue actually.
<_MMA_> I couldnt assing that email because *this* team had it.
<_MMA_> One that was created by some oddity during some package uploads.
<_MMA_> *assing
<_MMA_> gah
<_MMA_> whatever.
<zyx386> jtv, are you her ?
<mwhudson_> wgrant: hi, would you like to talk about the new code import ui?
<poolie> jml, how did you change all those files?
<poolie> i mean, all those bugs
<poolie> by hand through the ui?
<jml> poolie: yes.
<jml> poolie: I am a weapon forged from pure intent.
 * jml afk
#launchpad 2008-07-09
<poolie> omg
<jml> back
<jml> poolie: what?
<poolie> that's a lot of intent
<poolie> your mouse finger must be sore
<fp_> hello
<poolie> hello
<jml> poolie: I just open a lot of tabs :)
<jml> poolie: and then close them as I'm done.
<poolie> i thought so
<poolie> me too
<jml> I'd really love gmail-style up/down navigation
<jml> jelmer: hi
<jelmer> jml, hi!
<jml> jelmer: I'm looking at bug 242041 at the moment -- it's the last "new" bug on Launchpad Bazaar
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 242041 in launchpad-bazaar "Remote branch registration is beholden to the registrant" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/242041
<jml> jelmer: I'm having trouble figuring out what the actual underlying problem is.
<jelmer> jml: So, I registered some of the branches on bzr-mirror.gnome.org
<jelmer> and somebody expressed concern that I could delete one of those branches and break peoples workflow
<jelmer> they also couldn't register the branches themselves since lp uses urls
<jml> *nod*
<jml> ok. I think I understand better now.
<jml> (I think the problem was reading the bug from your POV rather than the concerned person's POV)
<jelmer> jml: this is a bit related to the bugs about being able to programmatically change the owner of the branch and displaying the owner rather than the registrant
<jelmer> since team-owned branches are probably trusted better than individual-owned ones
<jml> jelmer: *nod*
<jelmer> jml, another thing related to this
<jelmer> jml: we've got a script that can register the branches on bzr-mirror.gnome.org
<jelmer> at the moment we've only run it for the trunk of each project there but it also can register the other branches
<jelmer> jml: however, that would register 5000 extra branches
<jml> jelmer: what's the problem there?
<jelmer> jml: concern that I would DDoS launchpad
<jml> jelmer: yeah, that's an interesting concern :)
<jelmer> jml: it should be able to handle that (given there's some 10k registered now)?
<jml> jelmer: so, I don't think that would be a problem (we won't start mirroring all 5000 at once) but I'm not 100% sure.
<jelmer> jml: Ok; I'll ask again once it's possible to change the owner of a branch
<jml> gimme a sec to finish writing on this bug report :)
<jelmer> jml: I manually changed the owner to "gnome-bzr-mirror" for the trunks of all projects
<jml> jelmer: are these mirrored branches or remote branches?
<jelmer> jml: what's the difference?
<jml> jelmer: mirrored branches are remote branches that Launchpad tries to mirror.
<jelmer> these are mirrored branches
<jml> jelmer: ok.
<jml> jelmer: you wouldn't know the bug number for changing the owner offhand, would you?
<jelmer> jml, 242040
<jelmer> ubottu, bug 242040
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 242040 in launchpad-bazaar "Ability to set the owner when registering a branch" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/242040
<jml> thanks.
<wgrant> mwhudson: I have time now, if you're around.
<mwhudson> wgrant: i'm kind of hungry for lunch
<wgrant> mwhudson: Then eat.
<mwhudson> wgrant: have you seen the comments on the bug you filed?
<wgrant> mwhudson: I have.
<mwhudson> ok
<wgrant> As you say (or was it jml?), making the link more prominent would probably work. And maybe reducing that enormous body of text.
<mwhudson> yeah, that's pretty bad
<wgrant> mpt also pointed out that the Firefox references on every instance of that page are a bit strange.
<mwhudson> ah yes
<mwhudson> i think the whole series/release/milestone thing is a separate ui disaster though
<wgrant> It certainly confuses lots of people.
<mwhudson> it confused _me_ and i can read the source code to find out what's going on!
 * mwhudson goes for lunch
<Hobbsee> oh *classy*
<wgrant> mwhudson: The imports page also doesn't make it clear whether I should have added /trunk to the end of the Subversion URL. It does say that only trunk will be imported, but that doesn't help me with the URL.
<Peng> Um, is it just me, or is LP slow?
<Peng> Oh, no, it's just that some requests time out.
<jml> wgrant: do you mean the new-imports page?
<Peng> jml: I pressed the button to have LP try to access one of my bzr+http branches 10 or 20 minutes ago, but it hasn't happened yet. Is the puller down?
<Peng> Or behind?
<jml> Peng: I don't think so.
<jml> Peng: I don't really have enough access to say though
<Peng> Well, it hasn't done it yet.
<jml> wgrant: bug 246803 filed.
<Peng> It still says "Launchpad will try again shortly.". Usually it only takes a couple minutes.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246803 in launchpad-bazaar "New import page should provide help on choosing right URLs for branches." [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246803
<jml> Peng: hmm.
<jml> Peng: I'll chase it up once someone with access to the relevant box becomes available.
<Peng> I just pressed it for another branch too.
<jml> Peng: URLs?
<Peng> jml: The first one was https://code.launchpad.net/~mnordhoff/pytz/pytz-2008c (as usual) and the second (just a minute ago) was https://code.launchpad.net/~mnordhoff/loggerhead/fix-atom-links
<jml> Peng: thanks.
<Peng> My trivial branches really don't deserve the amount of effort being put into this. :P
<jml> Peng: heh.
<alecwh> I'm having an issue with Launchpad, and it says that if this problem persists, to let you guys know. "Please try again                    Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.                             Try reloading this page in a minute or two.           If the problem persists, let us know in           the #launchpad IRC channel on Freenode. " I was trying to login, and after quite a while, I got that.
<alecwh> and it has persisted for about 9 minutes now.
<jml> alecwh: what page are you trying to access?
<alecwh> The URL says "https://launchpad.net/phpns/+announce"
<alecwh> but I was just logging in to make an announcement. I believe the previous URL was https://launchpad.net/phpns/+login
<jml> Peng: btw, have you seen any access from Launchpad on your webserver?
<jml> alecwh: I'll take a look.
<alecwh> jml: I believe the issue is resolved... I refreshed and it worked.
<alecwh> You should know though, I refreshed several times before this. =)
<jml> alecwh: hmm. thanks.
<Peng> jml: No, I haven't.
<mwhudson> wgrant: hm, that's a good point and might explain why so many people supply wrong urls for imports...
<wgrant> mwhudson: Was I right this time, putting /trunk on the end?
<jml> mwhudson: I filed bug 246803 for that.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246803 in launchpad-bazaar "New import page should provide help on choosing right URLs for branches." [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246803
<mwhudson> wgrant: yes
<mwhudson> wgrant: i approved your import btw
<wgrant> mwhudson: So I saw. I thought long and hard about which I was meant to use.
<wgrant> Thanks.
<mwhudson> wgrant: thanks for conveying your confusion rather than suffering in silence
<wgrant> mwhudson: I do that a bit. I think I've filed over 120 LP bugs.
<Peng> jml: LP just accessed the first branch 5 minutes ago, and failed for a new reason: "AssertionError: <bzrlib.bzrdir.BzrDirMeta1 object at 0x94d294c> is not a RemoteBzrDir".
<Peng> Heh, that's 13 failures total now. :D
<jml> Peng: right. I think we talked about this yesterday :)
<Peng> Oh, right.
<Peng> Never mind then.
<Peng> Sorry.
<jml> Peng: :)
<jml> Peng: no worries.
<jml> Peng: Sorry it's been such a hassle getting your branches mirrored.
<Peng> It's no problem. AFAIK only one person uses the mirrors. :P
<Peng> Ah, LP just tried to mirror the second branch, and another one I just registered.
<Peng> They both failed for the same reason.
<kgoetz> if i'm oopsing is it worth filing a bug, or will it get dealt with 'when its ready'?
<pwnguin> should i report a missing .css or do we know about it?
<mwhudson> pwnguin: have you tried shift-reloading?
<pwnguin> hmm
<pwnguin> i did not try that
<pwnguin> but it works
<spiv> mwhudson: don't we rename the CSS files every time they change to avoid that problem?
<mwhudson> spiv: not any more, it seems
<mwhudson> pwnguin: cool
<parumi> hi, is there any launchpad operator here? i have a pending question in the web app which I need to have answered. is here the right place to ask?
<beuno> parumi, it is, you just need to wait an hour or so for all of them to get to work.  What's the URL to your question?
<parumi> this is the url. ﻿https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/37456
<parumi> ok, i'll ask again in few hours
 * beuno pokes mwhudson
<beuno> parumi, stick around, if nobody answers, I'll start poking more people  :)
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<beuno> mornin' mpt 
 * beuno continues packing
<mpt> packing?
<beuno> I'm being moved to another hotel
<mwhudson> parumi: it would be way way easier to respond to that question if you included links to the relevant pages in launchpad
<beuno> don't worry, I'm not running away  :)
<mpt> oh, ok
<lifeless> hmm ubotu should be able repo lp questions
<lifeless> *to report*
<parumi> mwhudson: what do you mean? i added 4 direct links (home page, wiki, downloads, screenshots) in the clam project page... 
<mwhudson> parumi: not to the launchpad project page you didn't?
<parumi> mwhudson: i'm a little confused, you mean the "question" page (https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/37456) ?
<mwhudson> parumi: you requested a vcs-import, right?
<parumi> well yes. the story is: i requested a vcs-import of our svn trunk, and i got an import of a subdir of that trunk. and we got stuck here :-(
<mwhudson> parumi: please give me a link to this import
<parumi> sure: this is the our svn trunk: http://iua-share.upf.edu/svn/clam/trunk
<parumi> mwhudson: and this is the launchpad page for the currently imported branch (which is trunk/CLAM and should be trunk/)
<parumi> https://code.launchpad.net/clam/trunk
<mwhudson> parumi: ah, finally
<parumi> mwhudson: (you where asking for this url??
<mwhudson> parumi: yes
<mwhudson> parumi: anyway, the right thing is probably to suspend this import and request a new one
<parumi> mwhudson: ok, so i'm going to suspend this branch right now
<mwhudson> parumi: ok
<mwhudson> er
<mwhudson> can you do that? :)
<nijaba> if someone has an idea on what "failed to upload" error means in a ppa... https://launchpad.net/~nijaba/+archive/+build/665216
<parumi> so, no i can't find the way :-) how we proceed then?
<mwhudson> parumi: i've suspended it
<parumi> mwhudson: good
<mwhudson> parumi: and i've renamed the branch
<mwhudson> parumi: so please request a new import at https://code.edge.launchpad.net/+code-imports/+new
<parumi> mwhudson: right away
<parumi> mwhudson: one question regarding the import form (https://code.edge.launchpad.net/+code-imports/+new). i specify the "branch name" which is "tunk". then in the svn url i should skip the "trunk/" part?
<mwhudson> parumi: no, put in exactly the url you want imported
<mwhudson> (we'll try to make the help messages less confusing about this very soon)
 * beuno waves at mwhudson 
<mwhudson> beuno: hi, there are conflicts merging bzr-search-integration into loggerhead trunk, want to fix?
<parumi> mwhudson: ok, the import has been requested
<beuno> mwhudson, yeap, sure. I'll merge and push in a bit
<mwhudson> parumi: approved
<parumi> mwhudson: i love things going fast ;-)
<mwhudson> parumi: hopefully the import will go smoothly
<parumi> mwhudson: you've been very helpful. thanks! (i'll close the open question thread now)
<mwhudson> parumi: happy to help
<lifeless> who looks after team pacges at the moment?
<Laibsch> I suggested gnucash to use LP for translations.  It seems they might have some special requirements.  The answer I received was a positive attitude.
<Laibsch> "So far no external translation tool was able to set up gnucash translations  correctly because of our importing of the translation message from C source  code, Scheme source code, and GConf schema files."
<Laibsch> Can LP do that?
<lifeless> Laibsch: sure AFAICT
<mwhudson> lifeless: probably mars 
<Laibsch> lifeless: Awesome
<lifeless> mars: hey, team pages 'most recently applied' links to the person, not to the +approve page
<Laibsch> I am not always sure what project really owns the vcs-import stuff so I'll drop this information here.  https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/gnucash/main can be dropped in favour of https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/gnucash/trunk
<Laibsch> Same goes for https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/gnucash/aqbanking3 which has been merged into trunk yesterday
<jamesh> Laibsch: could you file a ticket at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar about this?
<Laibsch> sure
<Laibsch> now that I know the correct place ;-)
<Laibsch> done
<Laibsch> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+question/38637
<klette> So, the company I work for approved our request for changing bugtracker from sf to lp (finally :-)) - So comes the migration part; Any admin with the earlier mentioned "import from sf"-script  that have the time to help us moved all bugs and feature requests over? The project name is NAV (Network administration visualized), both on sf and lp. The existing data in lp can be removed as it was only for testing. Whats important to get are unresolved
<Peng> klette: That ended at "Whats important to get are unresolve".
<Peng> (Actually, it probably ended one byte later, but my IRC client has an off-by-one issue. Anyway...)
<LarstiQ> yes, there was a d ;)
<Peng> :(
<jamesh> klette: you probably want to get in contact with gmb
<jamesh> klette: graham@canonical.com
<gmb> klette: Hi. Like jamesh just said, if you send me your details by email I'll be more than happy to explain the process to you.
<Laibsch> Does Launchpad PPA support building packages for debian or is it ubuntu-only atm?
<beuno> Laibsch, ubuntu-only atm
<Laibsch> OK
<laga> any plans for debian support?
<laga> that'd be awesome
<klette> gmb: Will do :-)
<aantn> hello
<aantn> Is there a way to remove a team's mailing list completely?
<aantn> I'd like to rename the team, but it wont let me do so because we have a mailing list that we haven't even started using yet
<intellectronica> barry: do you know the answer?
<barry> sec. on a call...
<barry> aantn: no, you cannot remove the list.  there's an open bug on allowing team renames when the team has a list, but right now it takes a launchpad admin request to make it happen
<aantn> barry: who should I put in the request with?
<barry> aantn: probably here: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<Abelian> I have something wierd going on with lp now where revisions aren't getting pushed pushed straight away, it says "in", for example:
<Abelian>  71. By  Adam Rooke <adam@jesse>   in 43 minutes 
<beuno> Abelian, what URL would that be?
<Abelian> launchpad.net/pyroom
<beuno> that *is* odd
 * beuno pokes abentley 
<beuno> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~pyroom-dev/pyroom/trunk
 * abentley pokes beuno
 * beuno un-pokes abentley and pokes rockstar
<rockstar> Ouch.
<rockstar> beuno, hi
<beuno> howdy rockstar 
<beuno> I think Abelian has hit something that's related to bug #238663
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238663 in launchpad-bazaar "Last modified date for a branch is set to when it was scanned, and not when committed" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/238663
<Abelian> what should I do then?
<rockstar> Hm, I don't know much about that part of the code, but that is likely.
<beuno> Abelian, it's just a UI bug, it doesn't affect the code at all
<Abelian> kk
<beuno> I'd just add a comment to the bug above, and maybe subscribe to help reproduce it  :)
<andrea-bs> barry: bug 246936 is simply related to 194126 or is duplicate?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246936 in launchpad "Should allow non-members to subscribe to mailing list at admin discretion" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246936
<barry> andrea-bs: well, is a partial duplicate, with the other part already handled by an existing feature (imo).  so, i guess yeah, it should be a duplicate
<andrea-bs> barry: should I update the summary of bug 194126?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 194126 in launchpad "Let people lurk on mailing lists" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194126
<barry> andrea-bs: to what?
<andrea-bs> barry: to make the partial duplicate a full duplicate
<barry> andrea-bs: better perhaps to mark bug 246936 as a duplicate of bug 194126.  the comment in the former makes it clear that the other half is already covered
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246936 in launchpad "Should allow non-members to subscribe to mailing list at admin discretion" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246936
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 194126 in launchpad "Let people lurk on mailing lists" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194126
<andrea-bs> barry: ok, thank you!
<barry> andrea-bs: thanks!
<wormsxulla> hello. is there a reason for which launchpad updates its cookie "lp" *every time* you change page, while being logged in? it is extremely irritating when you have "ask for each cookie". couldn't there be one or two session cookies, and be done with it?
<wormsxulla> i saw nothing about this in the "answers" about launchpad, so i'm asking  here
<Rinchen> salgado-afk, do you know anything about wormsxulla's comment above?  I'm not sure how we handled cookies.
<Festor> 	
<Festor> When I attempt to upload a package to my PPP I receive this message. I do not know what to do
<Festor> "Rejected:
<Festor> MD5 sum of uploaded file does not match existing file in archive
<Festor> Files specified in DSC are broken or missing, skipping package unpack verification."
<Festor> I am trying upload packages to Intrepid
<Festor> but with Hardy I have the same problem
<Festor> sorry, I want mean PPA, no PPP
<cprov> Festor: you have to use the corresponding orig.tar.gz already published in ubuntu.
<Festor> in ubuntu or in my PPA?
<Festor> cprov, in ubuntu or in my PPA?
<cprov> Festor:  they should be the same, if it's not older than 6 months 
<Festor> but this package is new in my PPA
<Festor> I have not any older versions
<cprov> Festor: wait, let me explain it again
<cprov> with examples :)
<cprov> Festor: which package are you trying to upload and what the orig.tar.gz filename ?
<Festor> cprov, eclipse
<Festor> eclipse_3.2.2.orig
<Festor> eclipse_3.2.2.orig.tar.gz
<cprov> 3fdc031903f1a76196b1d84bf451ab17 53271145 devel optional eclipse_3.2.2.orig.tar.gz
<cprov> Festor: right ? do the checksum matches what you are trying to upload ?
<Festor> no
<cprov> Festor: I just got this information from the rejection email that was sent to you some hours ago.
<Festor> I think that I found the problem
<Festor> thanks cprov 
<cprov> Festor: okay, the ubuntu checksum is 0c96c6499a8a9d7a69ed26f3f53d7895
<cprov> Festor: let me know if you have any other problem with this upload.
<asac> cprov: i regularly get timeouts when visiting ~ubuntu-langpack ppa page. known?
<asac> cprov: (Error ID: OOPS-921EC136) 
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-langpack/+archive
<gnomefreak> checking
<gnomefreak> if a build in PPA fails due to deps once i upload the deps do i need to restart the build or will it restart on its own?
<geser> gnomefreak: is it in DEPWAIT or FAILED_BUILT?
<gnomefreak> failed
<gnomefreak> checking dep 
<geser> then you need to retry it, only DEPWAIT gets automatically restarted
<gnomefreak> its in FAILED_BUILT
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> thanks
<nxvl> hi!
<nxvl> does ppa already supports debian archive?
<cprov> nxvl: no, it builds only for ubuntu
<nxvl> ok, thanks!
<gnomefreak> ok where did the rebuild button go
<gnomefreak> i thought it was in the menu on the PPA page
<gnomefreak> i dont remember having to re upload package to rebuild it if it failed 
<geser> gnomefreak: go to the build record and you should see a retry button there
<gnomefreak> geser: under failed to build?
<geser> yes
<gnomefreak> ah ok i see it i wasnt clicking on the failed build and i had to but will 386 re build option rebuild all
<gnomefreak> https://edge.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/+archive/+builds?build_text=&build_state=failed
<gnomefreak> that doesnt have it
<gnomefreak> have to click on the failed build
<gnomefreak> better yet https://edge.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/+archive/+builds?build_text=libflashsupport&build_state=failed
<geser> gnomefreak: https://edge.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/+archive/+build/665845 should have a retry button
<gnomefreak> geser: its for 386 do i have to do that for each arch?
<geser> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> ah ok i was hoping for a rebuild all arch type selection
<gnomefreak> geser: thanks 
<nedko> hi, can i import git branch?
<mpt> gnomefreak, what you're talking about is a bit different from bug 204141, right?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 204141 in soyuz "Retrying build shouldn't be a separate page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204141
<gnomefreak> mpt: thats the one
<gnomefreak> apty
<gnomefreak> mpt: thanks
<mpt> er, hang on
<mpt> gnomefreak, that's about Retry shoulding a button on the build page, instead of a link on the build page
 * mpt realizes that English is missing the word "shoulding"
<gnomefreak> mpt: either way as long as you hit retry once to build all archs (to re build source)
<mpt> gnomefreak, but what you want is a step further than that, you want the retry button on the *PPA* page.
<mpt> Right?
<gnomefreak> yeah that might be better that way its full source rebuild instead of doing each arch separate
<gnomefreak> although each arch is good if only one fails
<mpt> So that's kinda sorta bug 172573
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 172573 in soyuz "RFE:  Add a "retry all builds" and a "rescore all builds"  menu item" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/172573
<gnomefreak> ah yes
<gnomefreak> looking
<gnomefreak> yep that is exacly it
<gnomefreak> thanks mpt 
<mpt> well, kinda sorta because I think there Hobbsee is still asking for it to be on the build page
<mpt> I'll add a comment about putting it on the archive page too
<mpt> This is all a bit woolly for me because I don't have a PPA, so I haven't seen much of this interface in action
<gnomefreak> the page itself doesnt matter its more of the hit rebuild and it rebuilds all archs
<mpt> Well, the point of putting it on the archive page is that it would save a page load :-)
<gnomefreak> yep
<foxmike> Is there anyone here having problems uploading to their PPAs?
<nedko> hi, can i import a git branch?
<foxmike> Anyone?  I'm trying to dput a source package to my PPA and the upload hangs at the end... can somebody here help me?
<Rinchen> nedko, not at the moment
<Rinchen> mwhudson, do you have any ideas on git -> LP?
<wormsxulla> hi again. i've asked earlier about a problem with the refresh of the "lp" cookie each time one changes page when being logged in launchpad, does anyone know something about that?
<wormsxulla> Peng: ping
<Peng> wormsxulla: pong
<Rinchen> wormsxulla, I don't know the answer. The gent that does will be here tomorrow. I've asked some others to see if I can get some info on that.
<wormsxulla> Peng: i just wanted to know when is this channel most active :)
<wormsxulla> Rinchen: yes, thanks for that (but when is "tomorrow"? :) )
<Peng> wormsxulla: I dunno.
<mwhudson> probably around 1500 utc
<wormsxulla> mwhudson: thanks! i'll set my alarm :)
<mwhudson> heh
<mwhudson> it's certainly not when _i_ am here
<wormsxulla> hehe
<Rinchen> wormsxulla, hehe..  there are a few folks away at europython and guadec this week so this channel is a bit slow
<mwhudson> Peng: out of curiosity, where are you?  i'm sure you shouldn't be around for the same hours as much as me
<wormsxulla> i'll lurk, but set a reminder for 1500 zulutime
<wormsxulla> Rinchen: wow. europython!
<Peng> mwhudson: GMT -0400, but I'm insane and have no sleep schedule. A lot of people think I'm in Europe. :\
<wormsxulla> Peng: i thought you were in europe!
<wormsxulla> (joking)
<mwhudson> Peng: if it makes you feel any better, i think Odd_Bloke is even worse than you
<mwhudson> he got up around 11 am my time yesterday
<mwhudson> and he's in the uk :)
<wormsxulla> oh, but people in britain are odd, that is true
<Peng> 16:00-17:00 UTC is most active.
<Peng> 12:00-13:00 comes in a close second.
<wormsxulla> i really need Mitch to do that plugin. thanks, Peng :)
<Peng> 02:00-03:00 is least active. :)
#launchpad 2008-07-10
<zyx386> how can i approve new member in our trnslation team?
<Rinchen> zyx386, if it's a team, you can view them on "show all members" ...at the bottom
<zyx386> Rinchen, https://translations.launchpad.net/wordpress/2.5/+pots/wordpress/ckb/+index
<zyx386> who?
<Rinchen> ah zyx386, that's automatically created when someone actually does a translation
<zyx386> no
<zyx386> the exestend member send me now email with screenshot he can't edit more
<Rinchen> zyx386, oh.. I think I understand
<Rinchen> zyx386, you're the only member of the translation group
<Rinchen> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/+groups/wordpress-translators
<zyx386> yes
<Rinchen> so you want to create a translation team
<zyx386> but how can i approve another?
<Rinchen> and then we can edit the group to show the team instead of just you
<zyx386> Rinchen, now can pprove or not, ? :)
<Rinchen> zyx386, so you want to create a TEAM that does Kurdish translations and then add folks to it... and then have us change the group from YOU to the new TEAM
<zyx386> how can i creat the team?
<Rinchen> there seem to be a few already   https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/people/?name=kurdish&searchfor=teamsonly
<Rinchen> you can create a new team by using the "register a team" link
<Rinchen> (sorry I keep sending you EDGE links. If you delete "edge" your screen will look like the normal Launchpad system)
<zyx386> we have team in ubuntu translation
<Rinchen> if you want, you can use that too. It's up to you
<zyx386> ok
<zyx386> but my translation wordpress be removed?
<zyx386> because we have team longe time her
<zyx386> ckb
<zyx386> Rinchen, 
<Rinchen> zyx386, no it shouldn't.  You should contact https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/~nbachiyski   who is the owner of the WP translation groups though
<Rinchen> and get him to make the change for you.
<Rinchen> I just realized that group was owned so I shouldn't do it for you.
<zyx386> he never answer me
<zyx386> i send him more than 5 emails
<zyx386> he answer another people in wp-mailing list but dont me
<Rinchen> if you create a kurdish team for you and your friends for WP, and then open a ticket (for tracking) at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad ... I can contact him for you to see if I have better luck.
<Rinchen> he might not have understood what you wanted
<Rinchen> just subscribe me to the question you create at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad  and I can help you that way
<Rinchen> (I also have to leave for a meeting now too)
<zyx386> rosetta?
<zyx386> Rinchen, https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/rosetta/+question/38412
<Rinchen> pefect
<zyx386> Rinchen, thanx
<Ursinha> netsplit :)
<zyx386> Rinchen, i create the group but how can now import our translation from wordpress her?
<zyx386> jtv, 
<zyx386> Rinchen, are you her?
<nedko> how long it takes to publish packages? i copied one to team ppa but it is still in pending state, publishing in my ppa was faster
<Hobbsee> mpt: i'm doing what now?
<Hobbsee> mpt: if it's on the build page, it's not ppa specific.
<kgoetz> hi all. i'm getting an ssl error -Certificate verification error -  trying to dget a file. is this to be expected?
 * kgoetz wonders if he should file a bug against dget for showing wgets error messages
 * kgoetz files bug
<shirish> hi all, can somebody help me to attach another package as well for a particular bug, I don't know how to do that
<shirish> I am on the edge server but still can't figure out a way
<kgoetz> here is the output i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/26361/ sorry about the delay, i was testing with curl backend as well. 
<LaserJock> kgoetz: do you have ca-certificates installed?
<shirish> LaserJock: can u help me to attach another package for a particular bug, I don't know how to do that although I'm on the edge server
<shirish> LaserJock: if that can't be done by users but only by developers (as in rights,permissions) then that's ok
<RAOF> shirish: What do you actually want done there?
<RAOF> That looks like a fairly simple "X crashed" bug.
<shirish> RAOF: ah, thanx, thought so didn't know whether its an xorg-xserver bug or its an gnome-session
<shirish> RAOF: my actual issue is if I want to file the bug citing two packages, as in this case gnome-session as well as xorg-xserver as well
<shirish> RAOF: how do I do that? I don't see any easy way to do that
<RAOF> Also affects
<shirish> RAOF: also affects another project?
<RAOF> shirish: Also affects distribution
<RAOF> But that could be clearer.  Let's file a bug.
<shirish> ROAF: right, for distribution has another meaning where it should be package
<shirish> RAOF: should I file it against launchpad or something else?
<kgoetz> LaserJock: unsure - let me check
<RAOF> shirish: It's probably one of these: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+bugs?field.searchtext=also+affects&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&fie ...
<RAOF> ... ld.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<RAOF> Eeep!  That url was somewhat longer than expected!
<RAOF> shirish: http://tinyurl.com/5rasyr
<shirish> RAOF: checking ;)
<kgoetz> LaserJock: no i didnt. working now. thanks for that
<kgoetz> anyone else having difficulty dgeting dsc+tar.gz from LP PPAs?
<sm> evening all
 * sm wonders how hard it would be to have darcs and others importable on launchpad
<stub> I think that involves adding support to https://launchpad.net/launchpad-cscvs
<sm> thanks
<sm> so.. lp uses the standalone cscvs tool to import from cvs/svn, and not bzr's built-in foreign branch feature, is that right ?
<mwhudson> that is correct
<mwhudson> i'm not sure what you mean by " bzr's built-in foreign branch feature"
<spiv> mwhudson: bzr-svn and similar.
<mwhudson> spiv: that's hardly built in
<mwhudson> sm: it's worth noting that launchpad's cvs imports have been running for longer than bzr has really existed :)
<sm> I mean http://bazaar-vcs.org/BzrForeignBranches .. I have the impression bzr can talk to cvs and svn natively these days
<spiv> Well, the abstractions in the code to allow different formats of branch to be used more-or-less interchangeably are built-in.
<mwhudson> spiv: fair enough
<mwhudson> sm: we'll maybe use bzr-svn one day
<spiv> But yes, the specific support for SVN needs a plugin.
<sm> I see, thanks
<mwhudson> sm: there's no foreign branch for cvs though, i think...
<sm> true, they recommend using lp fot that
<sm> for
<sm> so the future-minded person that ends up adding darcs support should probably add it to vibrant bzr, not crufty cscvs
<mwhudson> yes
<mwhudson> we'll probably go on using cscvs for cvs, there's no other option really today
<mwhudson> (all the other stuff requires access to ,v files i think)
<jumpkick> Hi...   launchpad has been unable to import our SVN repo from sourceforge since June 24th... 
<jumpkick> is this a known issue?
<mwhudson> jumpkick: branch url?
<jumpkick> mwhudson: https://mixxx.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/mixxx/trunk
<jumpkick> https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/mixxx/trunk for the launchpad page
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<Hobbsee> hey mpt!
<huats> mrevell: hey
<huats> mrevell: are you around ?
<mrevell> hi huats, I sure am
<huats> :)
<huats> i was quite sure you were
<huats> but you might be on a break :)
<huats> how are you ?
<huats> mrevell: sorry to bother again
<huats> do you know who I have to ask, to know the status of the create of a mailing list for a team ?
<mrevell> huats: No problem. I fine thanks. How are you and how can I help?
<klette> gmb: Did you answer my mail yesterday? Our datacenter had "a small crash" and lost all emails from yesterday
<mrevell> huats: that depends. Is it an Ubuntu mailing list or for something else?
<huats> I am great too
<gmb> klette: Oh, fun(!) No, I haven't responded to it yet. I'll be doing so today, though.
<huats> thanks
<huats> it is related to the reception team (for the mentoring of MOTU)
<klette> gmb: ah, excellent :-)
<klette> and yeah, really fun.. the joy of tech :-)
<mrevell> huats: In that case, you should send a request to rt@ubuntu.com and also speak to jcastro. Do you know him?
<huats> sure
<huats> i'll talk to jorge :)
<huats> thanks mrevell
<huats> I know we have asked for the creation for some time now...
<huats> and we are waiting for it :)
<huats> I'll look for him
<mrevell> huats: No problem :) For the time being, Ubuntu mailing lists are handled separately from Launchpad, so we automatically reject Ubuntu-related mailing list requests made to Launchpad.
<mrevell> So, Jorge is the best person to speak to.
<huats> I will
<huats> hey popey o/
<popey> hello
<nandersson> Hi, I would like to know if OpenSUSE Build Service would be of any use to Ubuntu, or if it's a competing platform with Launchpad.
<nandersson> I'm curious as I write for Swedish tech-mag TechWorld Open Source
<nandersson> I haven't yet found out in what they compete/complement each other
<mrevell> hey beuno
<nedko> how long it usually takes to review vcs-import branch?
<beuno> mornin' mrevell 
<mrevell> nandersson: Hi
<mrevell> nandersson: I think my colleague cprov would be a good person to speak to about that. Cprov, are you able to speak to nandersson about OpenSUSE's Build Service and Launchpad similarities/differences?
<nandersson> mrevell, Hi, I would appreciate it :) To me, as an external part, it seems they kind of complement each other. BuildService will for example support an interface to communicate with version control systems, such as SVN/CVS - Would be nice if they supported Bazaar as well, as you're on your way to import 16 000 projects into your dev-repository :)
<cprov> mrevell: sure
<nandersson> cprov, Hi
<cprov> nandersson: yes, fully integration with bzr is in our plans, it will wider than PPAs, though
<cprov> nandersson: we will be able to assembly a source-package from a arbitrary branch.
<nandersson> cprov, That sounds great, because it seems that Build Service could be used to create the distribution and Launchpad for all the development around it
<cprov> nandersson: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NoMoreSourcePackages
<nandersson> cprov, And that would be fully automized?
<cprov> nandersson: as much as it can be.
<nandersson> cprov, would you then use the OpenSUSE Build Service or would you host it yourself? As part of Launchpad?
<Hobbsee> cprov: oh, were there any plans to finish the dget ppa stuff, btw?  i thought it got targetted for release ages ago
<cprov> nandersson: we will be able to host everything related to this process -> branches (done) -> source-packages -> binary-packages -> archives
<cprov> Hobbsee: but it wasn't :(
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> any ETA?
<nandersson> cprov, Do you use OpenSUSE Build Service as a foundation or are you developing your own Build Service?
<cprov> Hobbsee: it's pretty hectic right now, so it's, at least, post-2.0 (august)
<Hobbsee> ah well.  okay
<cprov> nandersson: we do have our own build-service.
<cprov> nandersson: it's just not integrated with our branch-hosting service.
<cprov> yet
<nandersson> cprov, aha, I get it :)
<nandersson> cprov, Now I get the picture. Thanks a lot for your time - and keep up the good work. :)
<cprov> nandersson: keep in touch, it will be done very soon.
<nandersson> cprov, I'll do that - I keep a very close eye on the Ubuntu development. Ubuntu has a big userbase in Sweden
<cprov> nandersson: great. Just a quick question, I understand VCS-integration is desirable, but how desperately you need it ?
<cprov> nandersson: I mean, is it blocking you to start using PPA right now ?
<cprov> nandersson: because some automation can be done in your side already (not ideal, but will do the work) using bzr-builddeb.
<nandersson> cprov, I don't know as I'm not involved in OpenSUSE Build Service as a developer. I write for the swedish Tech-mag TechWorld Open Source
<nandersson> cprov, So I keep an open eye on everything that has to do with open source
<cprov> nandersson: oh, I see.
<nandersson> cprov, I have used bzr-builddeb myself though :)
<cprov> nandersson: isn't it great ?
<nandersson> cprov, It sure is :) it saves a lot of time
<nandersson> cprov, You guys are doing a great job streamlining the process
<cprov> nandersson: thanks
<cprov-lunch> guys, see you in a bit
<zyx386> Rinchen, r u her?
<beuno> zyx386, he won't for a few hours, it's his sleeping time  :)
<zyx386> ok beuno 
<beuno> zyx386, maybe someone else can help you?
<zyx386> i have translation problem
<zyx386> in this team
<zyx386> https://translations.launchpad.net/wordpress/2.5/+pots/wordpress/ckb/+index
<zyx386> i can just edit translation
<zyx386> i well approve another person
<zyx386> can anyone help?
<beuno> zyx386, I don't think I understand the problem. What are you trying to do?
<zyx386> that is our tranlation
<zyx386> https://translations.launchpad.net/wordpress/2.5/+pots/wordpress/ckb/+index
<zyx386> r u understand?
<zyx386> i manage this group
<zyx386> i well approve another person to translate
<zyx386> how?
<beuno> you want to approve someone else?
<zyx386> beuno, is solved
<beuno> I'd assume adding them to the ~wpkurdish might do it
<zyx386> i receive email from team
<zyx386> thanx you to
<beuno> :)
<doko> can I disable the loooong list of tags in every bug list?
<doko> can I disable the list of "subscribed to all" people in bug views?
<nedko> how long it usually takes to review vcs-import branch?
<andrea-bs> doko: for the first question: are you using edge?
<doko> andrea-bs: yes, edge
<andrea-bs> doko: you can't, sorry
<doko> andrea-bs: will this be reverted?
<andrea-bs> doko: I don't know
<andrea-bs> doko: try to ask to mpt
<mpt> doko, the answer to your first question is "Persuade someone to fix bug 59154"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 59154 in malone "Don't show all tags on the bug listing page" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/59154
<mpt> doko, and the answer to your second question is "Persuade someone to fix bug 241150"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 241150 in malone "Structural subscription list has become an unwieldy and irreducable feature of bug pages" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/241150
<doko> mpt: \o/
<mpt> I'm sorry I can't be more help than that
<tarmot> Hi guys. I'm getting the "This account cannot be used." error message while trying to claim my account. Wasn't the error fixed like a week ago?
<Hobbsee> intellectronica: ^
<tarmot> (I may have done something wrong as I first tried to create a new account, and after digging around found that my e-mail was already automatically added; tried to claim it, which was successful, but login doesn't happen)
<tarmot> actually both registering as a new user and claiming the account (both using the same email) were successful...
<intellectronica> tarmot: let me see what's going on. we're still having occasional problems
<nedko> how long it usually takes to review vcs-import branch?
<stewart> anybody got an idea on why it takes 4 or 5 hours to push a mysql branch to launchpad? (even when it's my 2nd branch). Does launchpad not use a shared repo ?
<Dark_Shadow> hi
<Dark_Shadow> i want to know what is karma?
<andrea-bs> Dark_Shadow: you may find this page useful: https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/Karma
<kgoetz> good vibes. ("points" you have "scored" by work on free software)
<Dark_Shadow> ok
<wormsxulla> !karma ChanServ 
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about karma chanserv
<wormsxulla> !karma ubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about karma ubuntu
<wormsxulla> ubottu: karma launchpad
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about karma launchpad
<wormsxulla> well, you suck! ;)
<wormsxulla> with all due respect to your botitude
<Ursinha> wormsxulla, try asking google 
<wormsxulla> Ursinha: i can't. google.com is in my hostfile
<wormsxulla> hostsfile
<ToyKeeper> wormsxulla: There are other names for google, such as google.co.uk, and other search engines, and in case they're all in a /etc/hosts you can't modify, it's still possible to access them via IP address or proxy.
<wormsxulla> ToyKeeper: i know i know. i was only kidding (i hate google)
<wormsxulla> but that's off-topic, i guess :)
<ToyKeeper> Ah.  It's too early in the morning for me to detect sarcasm.  :)
<wormsxulla> :) hehe
<a_c_m> hi all, i've been playing with BZR and love it... i'm a Drupal developer - so was looking at https://code.launchpad.net/drupal but it seems to only be HEAD and does not have the all important tagg'ed releases - which would make it much more useful to the non core developers... is it possible to get these tagged versions imported as well and who would i need to ask?
<mrevell> a_c_m: Right now, we only import projects' mainline. However, send an email to feedback@launchpad.net and I'll make sure the right person sees it.
<a_c_m> mrevell: writing it now - thanks
<mrevell> a_c_m: great, thanks
<a_c_m> mrevell: sent
<mrevell> thanks
<Laibsch> since a few hours I am the gnucash maintainer on LP.  I'd like to test out translation work wrt gnucash but I don't see a way to activate it
<Laibsch> Where is the magic knob?
 * soren <3 gnucash
<beuno> Laibsch, https://launchpad.net/gnucash/+edit
<Laibsch> soren: ?
<Laibsch> beuno: thanks
<soren> Laibsch: It's a heart. It's the way young people express liking for someone or something these days.
<Laibsch> oh
<Laibsch> glad you like it
<Laibsch> and indeed it looks like a heart ;-)
<soren> Young people lie down a lot these days, apparantly.
<laga> passive voice would be worse..
<soren> laga: hm?
<laga> soren: "young people get laid a lot these days, apparently"
<soren> If that's passive, you're doing it wrong.
<soren> :p
 * laga needs to work on his jokes.
<laga> soren: yeah, i need to get on top of that
<laga> of grammar, i mean
<soren> Uhuh.
<soren> :)
<Rinchen> >> 10 minute advanced notice: Launchpad Team Meeting in #launchpad-meeting.  Come join us!
<Rinchen> >> Launchpad Dev meeting happening now on #launchpad-meeting. Come Join us!
<mathiaz> Hi - could somebody help figuring out why openldap trunk import on LP doesn't work ?
<mathiaz> https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/openldap/main
* Rinchen changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 17 July 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions and spam reports: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Rinchen> changed the date for next mtg
<wormsxulla> there are meetings?
<Rinchen> #launchpad-meeting
<Rinchen> as specified in the channel topic here
 * sm catches his first launchpad dev meeting
<sm> dang, you guys are smooth :)
<sm> not even an argument
<Laibsch> the server admin of the gnucash svn server claims you've been hosing his t1 line
<Laibsch> He has blocked you now (I think he's just being a jerk)
<Laibsch> https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/gnucash/trunk
<siretart> Laibsch: perhaps you can explain him the issue and ask him to unblock launchpad? Or even better, he can provide a snapshot of the svn repository?
<Laibsch> tar ball?
<Laibsch> Is LP really taking oodles of bandwidth to import stuff?
<Laibsch> I can't really believe it does
<Laibsch> normal svn pull of the whole repo takes a few minutes and does not max out my connection
<siretart> a 'normal' svn pull does not download the whole history
<Laibsch> the import goes on for days, so the I/O should really be spread out
<Laibsch> we'll probably get a tarball
<Laibsch> siretart: I have an URL for yesterday's snapshot
<Laibsch> who should I talk to?
<siretart> Laibsch: I'd say the lp ticket and/or mwhudson
<Laibsch> ping mwhudson
<Laibsch> siretart: the thing is that I suspect the LP computers sucking up the bandwidth again once unblocked
<Laibsch> but if they are blocked, it might also lead to trouble when downloading (if from same IP)
<siretart> I don't think so, but you need to discuss this with mwhudson, I think
<Laibsch> I am downloading the snapshot to my private computer to make sure things work smoothly
<Laibsch> but my upload is limited in case I'd need to upload.  It would take a little while
<Laibsch> few hours
<siretart> Laibsch: if you pass me the url, I could place it on a machine at my university
<statik> where can i find the source for ubottu?
<beuno> statik, I believe this would be it:  https://code.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<statik> beuno: ta
<gijsisok> Hello. My Launchpad account is removed, but I has not removed it. And sorry for my bad English, I'm a 13 years old Dutch boy. 
<gijsisok> If I make a new account with the same emailadres it says that the account cannot be used.
<gijsisok> Before this it says the same
<gijsisok> Anybody knows what to do?
<tavla> a little patience, gijsisok, someone who knows this error will answer when he or she sees the question
<gijsisok> Okay
<beuno> gijsisok, have you deleted it yourself, or requested it where deleted, or did this "just happen"?
<intellectronica> gijsisok: hi. this is a problem we've encountered several times in the last few days. let me see if we can get someone to look at it now
<intellectronica> gijsisok: what's your launchpad username?
<gijsisok> dekker.gijs@gmail.com
<gijsisok> it just happens
<intellectronica> sinzui: gijsisok seems to have lost his account
<Drk_Guy> I'm having an issue, my PPA is HTTP 404
<sinzui> gijsisok: How did it happen? adding an address, resetting the  the password?
<Drk_Guy> http://ppa.launchpad.net/drkguy/ubuntu
<gijsisok> Nothing I know, I has logged in a few weeks ago
<gijsisok> And then it was working right
<sinzui> :/
<gijsisok> A few minutes ago, i has try to make a new account with the same emailadres, but that doesn't works
<sinzui> gijsisok: ahh I see.I have heard of that. I'm going to fix that
<gijsisok> Okay, thank you! :) Can I get offline now?
<gijsisok> It's time to go sleeping in the Netherlands, so I want to go.
<sinzui> gijsisok: if you ask a question https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad, I can leave a message when the status is fixed.
<gijsisok> Okay, I do.
<gijsisok> Goodbye
<gijsisok> I can't, because I haven't a Launchpad account.
<gijsisok> I can give you my mailadress, so you can send a message to me?
<sinzui> Ha. I suck
<sinzui> gijsisok: I'll be in this channel you can ping me
<sinzui> ﻿/msg gijsisok you can contact me at curtis@canonical.com
<gijsisok> Okay, I ask it in a few days to you. But now I go, goodbye!
<sinzui> I still suck
<gijsisok> Doesn't matter ;) I add your mail to my adressbook.
<gijsisok> Goodbye
#launchpad 2008-07-11
<beuno> Rinchen, https://help.launchpad.net/FAQ
<beuno> *ugly*
<beuno> now, I'm off to bed  :)
<LarstiQ> beuno: sleep well :)
<Rinchen> beuno, thanks. Fixed as best I could
<bbyever> hi
<bbyever> is there a problem with staging.lp.net?
<bbyever> also, how can i register a project under a team?
<Rinchen> bbyever, looking now
<bbyever> thanks, Rinchen
<Rinchen> has been offline for a bit. thought it might have been the normal update but it's taking a bit longer than it should be
<Rinchen> bbyever, you can register a project and then change the owner to a team
<bbyever> ok
<bbyever> ah ok
<bbyever> thanks
<Rinchen> bbyever, not quite sure what's going on there.  It's not a production machine (hence staging) so I can't wake up a sysadmin to look at it.
<Rinchen> bbyever, the box is alive but it's possible the application server on it has died for some reason.  Will be interesting to see why
<Rinchen> bbyever, well, one of our sysadmins who doesn't sleep just kicked it and it's back
<bbyever> great, thanks!
<bbyever> i have another question. What is the best license that LP offers at project registration for things that are not software, like documentation and such?
<Rinchen> bbyever, I'm not a lawyer...but a lot of folks use CC or GFDL
<bbyever> but CC doesnt appear at the project registration page... 
<bbyever> Rinchen, unless its under some other name... Im not very experienced with this...
 * LarstiQ would try to stay away from the GFDL.
<LarstiQ> bbyever: if you don't care at all, I'd probably pick the GPL.
<LarstiQ> or well, if you don't care what people do with it, BSD or PD.
<Rinchen> bbyever, then the best thing to do is email feedback@launchpad.net, mention you talked to me and I recommended email the feedback email.  We'll have someone in that area get back to you with guidance.
<LarstiQ> or listen to Rinchen 
<Rinchen> hehe. You can modify your license too, so you're not fixed
<bbyever> Rinchen: thanks i'll do that.
<bbyever> ﻿LarstiQ: I'll pick the GPL for now, i guess you can change it afterwards , right?
<Rinchen> LarstiQ had another good suggestion with BSD. I have seen that a bit as well.
<LarstiQ> bbyever: Rinchen said so, I trust him :)
<Rinchen> best thing bbyever is to review the available choices and then look at the licenses themselves.
<LarstiQ> true.
<bbyever> ok
<Rinchen> yeah +edit allows you to change it.  If for some reason you cannot, then you ask a question (see the channel topic) and a LP admin can do it for you
<bbyever> ok, thanks for your time!
<Rinchen> you bet
<Rinchen> off to a late dinner
<Rinchen> have a good evening
<bbyever> same
<bbyever> bye!
<idnar> how do I rename a project on Launchpad?
<LarstiQ> idnar: +edit?
<idnar> uhm
<idnar> my project is http://launchpad.net/$NAME
<idnar> $NAME is what I want to change, which I can't seem to do via that interface
<LarstiQ> ah hmm
<idnar> I thought about deleting it and creating a new one (I only created it about a week ago), but I can't see a way to delete it either
<LarstiQ> if you'd been here 10 minutes earlier Rinchen would still have been able to answer.
<LarstiQ> idnar: as is, I don't really know, other than asking an admin to do it.
<idnar> okay
<idnar> should I just hang around and wait for an admin to show up?
<persia> Or you could post a question at answers.launchpad.net and one of them will see it later.
<LarstiQ> idnar: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<idnar> okay, did that
<idnar> thanks
<Rafik> Hello
<Rafik> any Launchpad admin please ? ^^
<LarstiQ> Rafik: I don't know if any are awake, but what is your problem?
<Rafik> hi LarstiQ 
<Rafik> I wanted to know if it's possible to get an old inactive nickname 
<LarstiQ> Rafik: owned by someone else?
<Rafik> .... does not use Launchpad. This page was created on 2005-06-15. 
<LarstiQ> Rafik: if you already own it, you should be able to merge it with your current one yourself
<LarstiQ> ah.
<Rafik> Im not the owner
<LarstiQ> does indeed seem like an admin request.
<Rafik> yes :)
<Rafik> I sent an email a week ago with no answer yet
<Rafik> Since it's my real name, my IRC nickname... I really want it :)
<Drk_Guy> Hi guys!
<LarstiQ> Rafik: have you considered asking a question via Launchpad's Answers section? https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<Drk_Guy> My PPA register no packages, and it is http 404
<Rafik> LarstiQ, No. I just sent an email.
<Rafik> You advise me to add a question ?
<Rafik> hello Drk_Guy 
<Drk_Guy> Hi Rafik 
<LarstiQ> Rafik: I think that is the proces, yes. (A quick check turns up someone else asking for the same thing (different name though :))
<Rafik> :)
<LarstiQ> Drk_Guy: could you give a little more context?
<Rafik> LarstiQ, Thank you.
<Drk_Guy> LarstiQ, I uploaded a src package like 4 hours back, and it is not up still
<Drk_Guy> I've signed CoC, accepted policy, everything
<Drk_Guy> But it won't work
<Drk_Guy> This is supposed to be my PPA: http://ppa.launchpad.net/drk-red/ubuntu
<Drk_Guy> LarstiQ, Any ideas?
<Drk_Guy> Rafik, 
<RAOF> Drk_Guy: That URL is broken.
<RAOF> Drk_Guy: You actually meant https://edge.launchpad.net/~drk-red/+archive
<Drk_Guy> RAOF, That's what Launchpad gave me
<RAOF> Oh, right.  Yes.  That'd be the url for the repository, yes.
<RAOF> But you haven't uploaded anything yet :)
<Rafik> Drk_Guy, I'm sorry. I can't help with your issue.
<LarstiQ> Drk_Guy: no mail with a build failure or anything?
<Drk_Guy> RAOF, I've uploaded a special wine package like 4 hours ago
<RAOF> Not to that PPA you didn't.
<RAOF> Did you get the "accepted" mail back?
<LarstiQ> Drk_Guy: how did you upload it?
<Drk_Guy> LarstiQ, dput
<Drk_Guy> LarstiQ, My changes were rejected
<Drk_Guy> Why?
<Drk_Guy> It's my PPa, i can upload what i want
<RAOF> That's true.  But you need to format them the correct way :)
<LarstiQ> Drk_Guy: well, within limits of course. You can't upload the Lord of the Rings :)
<RAOF> You'd want to pastebin the reject email if you want more help :)
<Drk_Guy> LarstiQ, I'm uploading a special verson of wine, with 3DMark
<LarstiQ> Drk_Guy: I don't have PPA experience, but I have some dput experience. One issue that can trip you up is if you don't specify which host to put to, it picks the default one.
<Drk_Guy> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26558/
<Drk_Guy> LarstiQ, I followed the PPA guide
<LarstiQ> Could not find person 'drk-red'
<LarstiQ> I don't know why that is raised, but that seems the critical problem.
<LarstiQ> if you can figure that out, you're a step closer to fixing the problem.
<RAOF> You'd want to pastebin your dput.cf :)
<LarstiQ> ok, I'm off to catch a ride to the airport.
<RAOF> Have aviatronic fun!
<LarstiQ> heh, thanks :)
<Drk_Guy> RAOF, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26559/
<Drk_Guy> LarstiQ, Good luck
<RAOF> Drk_Guy: That looks OK.  Try uploading the source package again?  Maybe it was a transient error.
<Drk_Guy> Ok
<Drk_Guy> RAOF, Already uploaded
<RAOF> You need to pass -f to dput, because it normally won't upload twice.
<Drk_Guy> RAOF, Nopey
<Drk_Guy> -f won't work
<RAOF> A more useful response would be to paste(bin, if necessary) the output of the failed attempt.  dput -f my-ppa foo.changes most assuredly will work :)
<Drk_Guy> Ahh!
<Drk_Guy> the -f was on a different spot
<Drk_Guy> ;)
<LaserJock> can anybody elighten me as to what purpose the "Upstream Version" column in +source pages really is?
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: i think it's got something to do with being useful where upstream uses launchpad as well
<Hobbsee> as in, to link the corresponding series
<Hobbsee> but i've found next to no use for it in practice, probably because the upstreams of stuff i touch aren't on there
<persia> Or where someone bothered to define it: the "upstream series" can also link to other trackers.
<persia> The main issue is that it requires 15,000 definitions every cycle, which nobody every does.
<LaserJock> well
<LaserJock> my problem is that I'll set the upstream link one time in one release
<LaserJock> but since that all has to be updated by hand
<LaserJock> old versions are still linked to "trunk"
<LaserJock> and since vcsimports only support trunk I'm not sure how we're supposed to use it
<LaserJock> so now I'm removing all the links I did back in gutsy or so
<LaserJock> and why are the names/email addresses of people in some of the changelog entries on the +source page and some aren't
<LaserJock> it's *very* frustrating to be looking at changes and not know *who* did them
<jml> what's an example page?
<jml> I can't quite follow this conversation without an example
<persia> jml: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/(anything)
<LaserJock> jml: I'm looking at https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcompris
<LaserJock> and 6 of the entries don't have any person attached to them
<jml> ok.
<LaserJock> and the publishing history doesn't have *anything* either
<persia> Note that we're also missing all the changelog entries between 8.3.2-1ubuntu2 and 8.4.2-1ubuntu1 (specifically at least 8.4.2-1)
<jml> so there's a changelog issue, plus the "upstream version" thing
<jml> but they aren't necessarily directly related, right?
<LaserJock> yeah, the upstream version thing I'm just giving up on
<persia> jml: Yes, two separate things, on the same page.  No direct relation.
<LaserJock> no, not at all related, I just saw it on the same page
<jml> LaserJock: why is only being able to import trunk an issue here?
<persia> jml: If you look at e.g. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdebi
<LaserJock> jml: because the packages don't *come* from trunk
<LaserJock> jml: so it makes linking pointless
<persia> There exist version of gdebi that would be suitable for adjustment for -updates in prior releases.  There's no means to either track those well or import them.
<persia> s/version/versions/
<persia> jml: To put it another way, it would be nice if the upstream version link could actually link to the correct upstream version for each release.
<persia> As it stands now, it might make sense to link a project to a source package, but on a per-release basis it's useless information, and requires 15,000 manual actions every six months.
<jml> persia: when you say 15,000, you are referring to the number of packages, right?
<persia> (Or not even useless information, but rather incorrect information)
<persia> jml: Yep.
<jml> good.
<LaserJock> persia: I think it's worse than that as it stands now
<persia> LaserJock: worse than incorrect information that requires massive manual action?  How?
<LaserJock> because for vcsimports (which is the majority right now), you can only link to trunk
<LaserJock> so you have no hope of getting correct information for even at one time
<persia> Ah, which is exceedingly unlikely to have close relation to the source used in the source package.  I see what you mean.
<persia> To look at a recent example that hit the archives: the libdrm 2.3.1 update (required for Xorg1.5) specifically discludes some contentious patches being tested in trunk, as these were determined to be insufficiently stable and tested for an upstream release.
<jml> *nod*
<persia> Now, if imports were more flexible and were able to pull based on release tags for the upstream version identified in the version code, it might be rather useful.
<persia> Where versions are messy (e.g. 0.1+dfsg-3), the watch file ought contain a dversionmangle option to help determine the correct upstream version.
<persia> That depends on all upstreams properly tagging releases, but that's likely the sort of best practice we'd like to encourage anyway.
<LaserJock> yeah
<persia> As an additional benefit, such a system is largely automated, so distro developers don't have to manually link things: they just complain to upstream that the branches aren't tagged properly, and it all automagically works.
<jml> persia: upstream might have different ideas about what "properly" means.
<jml> persia: but I agree that such a feature would be useful.
<persia> jml: Oh, certainly.  I still think there's likely the possibility of there being a best practice for each common VCS.
<jml> for sure.
<persia> Much as most upstreams now release a $(sourcepackage)-$(version).tar.gz, rather than the mishmash we used to get, defining some standards and prosletysing can be fairly powerful.
<persia> Some upstreams will not comply, but if we could automate even 60% of it, and have it be correct and useful, it would be a huge step towards any sort of VCS adoption for distro packagers:  without that VCS distro packaging is only interesting where 1) someone works with the same source regularly, or 2) a close team is making rapid changes to a single source package.
 * jml jots down a few notes
<persia> And without VCS distro packaging, there's really no point to linking to upstream VCS, as one generally wants to grab the distro source anyway.
 * persia wonders why "distro" ends in 'o' when it's short for distribution
<jml> persia: I'd like to credit it to an Australian influence
<jml> persia: but I'd just be making stuff up. :)
<RAOF> Heh.
<persia> Awww..  I thought there was some historical standard of -oifying things in Australian slang :(
<RAOF> Oh, there is.
<RAOF> We're all about the oing of words.
<jml> persia: well there is.
<jml> persia: but I couldn't chart it into the world of Linux distributions
<persia> RAOF: So jml is creating truth from the same substance that binds Fenris?
<persia> s/Fenris/Fenrir/
<LaserJock> ok, so on the changelog thing ... Launchpad currently only has record of 32 out of 51 entries since the package was first introduced into Ubuntu
<jml> persia: e.g. most Australians quickly find my given name, Jonathan, too cumbersome, and shorten it by default to Jono.
<LaserJock> for gcompris that is
<jml> LaserJock: yeah, that changelog thing is best filed as a bug.
<LaserJock> and it only has 32 out of the whole 114 entries that are present in the current Intrepid package
<persia> jml: One bug or two?  There's the missing entries (likely from overliteral parsing of .changes files rather than checking the source changelog), and the lack of attribution for some changes.
<LaserJock> yeah, I can at least understand the first one
<LaserJock> because it's just grabbing the changelog entries for the versions *in* Ubuntu
<LaserJock> but the lack of attribution is maddening
<persia> LaserJock: I suspect both have the same cause: there are ways to create a .changes file without the signature line.
<LaserJock> there isn't any consistency to it that I can find
<jml> persia: two.
<LaserJock> persia: hmm, well I wouldn't have though that I'd been changing how I've done .changes
<LaserJock> *thought
<persia> LaserJock: Do you not sometimes pass -v and sometimes not?
<LaserJock> or wait
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> the ones that are missing are new upstream releases
<LaserJock> so I'd have put -v in
<persia> Also, I suspect some people pass -k even when they don't need to because they don't want to bother trying to get their changelog entry and key aligned, which might impact it.
<LaserJock> I wouldn't have done that one I don't think
<LaserJock> I suspect it'd be -v
 * persia suspects there are other ways to make .changes suspect, but doesn't want to research it now
<LaserJock> well, the plain fact of the matter is that it's rather stupid to not use the changelog for that kind of thing
<LaserJock> the whole reason I write changelog entries is for people to read them!!
<persia> Well, maybe just pragmatic: one has the .changes file in the upload, but has to parse the source package to get the changelog.
<LaserJock> yes, but that's being done anyway for changelogs.ubuntu.com
<persia> Well, yes, but by a different subsystem.
<LaserJock> it's just trying to cut corners IMO and getting it wrong even
<LaserJock> hmmpf, another bug to look at
<LaserJock> maybe I'll get more done *not* being LP Liaison ;-)
<Hobbsee> i didn't think you were anymore?
<LaserJock> that's what I'm saying
<LaserJock> I've just found at least 3 bugs to file :-)
<jml> LaserJock: I have to confess, I didn't realise there was such a thing until I heard you were leaving :)
<Hobbsee> oh, right, maybe you'll get more done on *launchpad* when not being the liason
<LaserJock> jml: yes yes, I certainly didn't do as thorough of a job as I probably should have
<jml> LaserJock: oh, that hadn't occurred to me :)
<LaserJock> jml: however, since I was also an LP bug contact I saw a lot of what you guys were doing
<jml> LaserJock: it's just that most of the time I've got my head down in a pile of codehosting stuff :)
<LaserJock> and frankly, not a ton of the bugs I did file got fixed
<LaserJock> in fact, I'm not sure that *any* LP bug I've filed has every gotten fixed
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: oh, i'm sure maybe one did.  somewhere.  sometime.
<Hobbsee> either htat, or you don't file enough launchpad bugs.
<Hobbsee> heck, even wgrant and i have managed to get a few bugs marked "critical" (many months after filing, but that's another gripe) each
<LaserJock> well, usually mine never make "critical", I just +1 you and wgrant's ;-)
<Hobbsee> heh
<LaserJock> and of course in trying to see if any of my bugs have been fixed I've run into another one
<Hobbsee> i try not to file them now though, tbh.
<Hobbsee> for the reason you cited.
<LaserJock> can you really *not* do an advanced search on reporter?
<emma> :)
<jml> LaserJock: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-project/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&field.status%3Alist=FIXRELEASED&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=laserjock&field.bug_supervisor=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_cve.used=&field.tag=&field.tags_combinator=ANY&search=Search
<Hobbsee> or a search on a person at all?
<LaserJock> ah, I figured it out, you have to go to your personal bug page first and then do it
<jml> no you don't
<persia> LaserJock: Visit that person's page, and click on their reported bugs.
<LaserJock> jml: that's not available from the advanced search is it?
<jml> LaserJock: that's where I found it.
<LaserJock> I don't know I'm getting myself confused
<LaserJock> :-)
<jml> LaserJock: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-project, "Advanced search"
<jml> LaserJock: "Reporter" is in the right column of "People"
<Hobbsee> jml: the idea would be to have the reported bugs from any project, no
<Hobbsee> ?
<jml> Hobbsee: the initial question was about Launchpad bugs, I thought
<LaserJock> ok, I'm totally lying though
<LaserJock> 4 out of 16 LP bugs I've files have been fixed
<LaserJock> *filed
<Hobbsee> jml: i think it was, but i took [12:53] <LaserJock> can you really *not* do an advanced search on reporter? to be a separate thing :)
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: that's doing pretty well.
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: that's probably better than my and wgrant's ratio.
<Hobbsee> in fact, i'm sure ti is.
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: Fix-it-Friday's
<jml> Hobbsee: oh.
<LaserJock> I pick easy ones
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: heh.  some of my bugs that are easy, like adding a checkbox, still are waiting from gutsy development.
<LaserJock> jml: it apears you can't do an advanced search on a report *from* the reporter's page
<Hobbsee> they'll hit their 1 year aniversary in a few months
<jml> LaserJock: oh, right.
<jml> LaserJock: that sucks.
<LaserJock> jml: it was smart enough to know that I was already there
<jml> oh, that doesn't suck then :)
<Hobbsee> but they're on a mostly-unused section, so it's understandable
<jml> fwiw, 56 / 139 for me
<Hobbsee> jml: well done!
<LaserJock> my oldest one is "High" and was filed 2007-03-25
<LaserJock> oldest open one
<LaserJock> though I guess maybe the Bug Janitor needs to get it 'cause it's Incomplete
 * Hobbsee wonders if the stats are any better on launchpad questions now
<Hobbsee> speaking of that rotten janitor.
<Hobbsee> hmm.  i'm sure i reported more than that.
<Hobbsee> 14 not fixed, 1 invalid, 8 fixed.  23 total.
<Hobbsee> 1 high, 2 critical
<Hobbsee> ah, + 2 dupes
<LaserJock> well, I found changelog entries at /ubuntu/<release>/+source/<pkg>/+changelog
<LaserJock> but there's no /ubuntu/+source/<pkg>/+changelog which is sort of weird
<jml> Hobbsee: I would have thought you'd reported more than that.
<persia> LaserJock: It's also not reliable, as changelogs aren't necessarily in series between releases (and actually may not be in series within a release, but that's not usually as important)
<persia> LaserJock: Unless you'd expect it to go to the current source package?
<Hobbsee> jml: yeah...
<LaserJock> persia: hmm, and apparently during syncs the sync requester get's the attribution for the Debian changelog entry :-)
<persia> LaserJock: Yep.  This is good for Ubuntu tracking purposes, but clearly wrong for changelog purposes.
<persia> We could do better to differentiate "Changed-By", "Uploaded-By", and "Changelog-By", but it's confusing.
<persia> If we rely entirely on the changelog, we lose track of who requested the sync.
<LaserJock> agreed
<LaserJock> but I think it could be fairly reasonably worked out
<persia> As it is, there's still some confusion as to whether it is supposed to be the requestor or the approver, and different archive-admins do it differently.
<LaserJock> Changelog-By should get the credit for the upload
<persia> (note that in many cases, the requestor and approver are the same party)
<persia> LaserJock: For syncs?  Should Changed-By: be mangled?  If it is mangled, whose name goes there?  Anyway, I think it needs more general thought before launchpad can be expected to handle it sanely.
<LaserJock> if Changelog-By != Changed-By or Uploaded-By then other fields should be filled in (Synced By: ? and Sponsored By:)
<LaserJock> the problem is that a simply attributing an entire package version to 1 person doesn't suffice
<LaserJock> that Changelog-By might not be the same as Change-By which might not be the same as Uploaded-By needs to be taken into account
<persia> Well, if you want to get complicated, what about team-maintained packages where Changes-By is different than Changelog-By is different than Changed-By, is different than Uploaded-By?
<LaserJock> hmm, I'm not sure I follow that case
<LaserJock> you mean if there are multiple people in the changelog entry?
<persia> Yes.
<LaserJock> well, that is a point
<persia> e.g.: someone makes changes, a DD sponsors it, the changer makes a sync requests, a MOTU sponsors it, the archive admin pushes it, what does LP display?
<LaserJock> hmm
<persia> The point being that it's hard, so I'm very much unsure of what is correct behaviour.  That said, it's a bug if no name is displayed, and a bug if entries are missing.
<LaserJock> I think Changelog-By = Debian changelog , Changed-By = sync requester, Uploaded-By = signer
<persia> s/signer/approver?
<persia> How about the multiple people who changed the package, none of whom may be the changelog author?
<LaserJock> I personally don't think we need a sync approver field
<LaserJock> in the case of a sync I think Uploaded-By could be blank, or perhaps be Archive Admin to show it was synced by them perhaps
<LaserJock> well, I think we can get very complicated with it
<LaserJock> tracking Maintainer:, Uploaders:, etc. and getting out every person who touched the package at all
<LaserJock> but the essentials as I see it are attributing upstream, current "changer", and uploader
<jml> wow. tabs eh?
<gnomefreak> Can anyone give me a clue on what OOPS-922CEMAIL1 was caused by?
<mwhudson> gnomefreak: Signature couldn't be verified: (7, 8, 'Bad signature')
<gnomefreak> mwhudson: there isnt anything wrong with my key it works most of time and always has worked until sometime on the pre-release for 2.0 (i think thats next version
<gnomefreak> its been only the last week or so that im getting failures
<gnomefreak> that bug listed one of my posts from email but wouldnt do this bug
<mwhudson> gnomefreak: the signature is definitely bad
<mwhudson> gnomefreak: i don't really know enough about gpg to say why
<gnomefreak> mwhudson: than i shouldnt beable to sign any malone mail
<gnomefreak> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/246694
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246694 in firefox-3.0 "Can Not Uninstall Add-Ons" [Undecided,Incomplete] 
<gnomefreak> that has one from me the other one would be last one but you dont see it
<mwhudson> gnomefreak: the mail looks a bit oddly wrapped, maybe tbird is screwing you over?
<gnomefreak> what do you mean as oddly wrapped i knwo what it means but what do you say that makes you think that?
<mwhudson> uh
<mwhudson> gnomefreak: that didn't make a lot of sense
<mwhudson> in the oops report, i have a link to your original mail
<mwhudson> if i download it, gpg refuses to verify it
<gnomefreak> mwhudson: you said its oddly wrapped what makes you think its oddly wrapped
<mwhudson> and if i look at it, it looks like this:
<mwhudson> sharshabeeeel wrote:
<mwhudson> > Thank you John but the flashplugin-nonfree has been previously removed
<mwhudson> using Synaptic Package Manager.
<gnomefreak> being on different lines shoudlnt matter its still able to be read and emailed and i know my signature is good since well you can see on bug report it let one go through but not this time
<mwhudson> well i don't know
<mwhudson> i would guess that somehow the mail got mangled en-route
<mwhudson> gnomefreak: and, heh, if i manually put the long lines back together, the signature is good
<gnomefreak> that makes me think its Tbird, Maybe i use tbird 3 once i get caught up 
<LaserJock> holy cow, my edge just changed :-)
<LaserJock> I just noticed the new tabs
 * Hobbsee pokes edge.
<Hobbsee> yes, you do want to load
 * Hobbsee blinks
<Hobbsee> \o/ the useful panel moved up
<Hobbsee> and, uh, yay for cascading multiple horizontal menus...
<gnomefreak> i just noticed that as well
<Hobbsee> interesting design decision...
 * gnomefreak can do without the right handed menu but i guess i have to get used to it
<LaserJock> heh, that made me chuckle
<LaserJock> originaly they were on the right, then they were moved to the left
<LaserJock> now they're back right
<gnomefreak> oh
<Peng> OOPS-923D576
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/923D576
<Peng> Oh, right, I forgot, devpad requires HTTP auth.
<Peng> Working now, so never mind.
<poolie> hello Hobbsee 
<poolie> ooh shiny
 * mwhudson off for the weekend
<Peng> mwhudson: Have a nice weekend. :)
<Peng> Huh, in bug displays, the related branch has been moved below the summary.
<Peng> I don't like the new layout. It's a lot of white space with links and little icons and everything else all strewn about.
<RAOF> Hm.  I think I like the new tabs.
<poolie> i like the look
<poolie> i haven't tried it enough to know if it works well
<poolie> is it just me or is the middle of the footer a weird place for the search field?
<poolie> that seems very odd
<RAOF> No, I think that's a strange place, too.  You're not alone.
<Laibsch> Can sombody please abort the import of https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/gnucash/trunk (the admin of the server is complaining about excessive use of bandwidth) and use http://wwwcip.informatik.uni-erlangen.de/~siretart/gnucash/svn-repo.tar.gz for the initial setup instead? mwhudson?
<Peng> Laibsch: mwhudson just left.
 * Peng leaves too.
<Laibsch> peng anybody else you recommend?
<Laibsch> mwhudson not in London time zone?
<andrea-bs> Laibsch: try with one of this people: https://launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/+members
<Laibsch> thanks
<andrea-bs> you're welcome
<Laibsch> ping lifeless, thumper, rockstar, jml about gnucash import six or seven lines above.  please abort the download and use the tarball instead
<jml> Laibsch: I've suspended the import.
<Laibsch> jml: thanks
<Laibsch> can you also import from the tarball?
<jml> Laibsch: I can't kill the currently running job though
<jml> Laibsch: I personally can't.
<Laibsch> where should I file the request for that?
<jml> Laibsch: mwhudson may be able to, but it's dinnertime on a Friday night for him.
<jml> Laibsch: ask a question on Launchpad-Bazaar
<Laibsch> Oh, asia?
<jml> NZ
<Laibsch> close enough ;-)
<Laibsch> btw, I think the wiki-link on https://launchpad.net/~vcs-imports should be fixed
<Laibsch> plus there should be a link to that page where you can request an import
<Laibsch> I always have a bitch of a time hunting that down
<jml> I think those are both good ideas.
<Laibsch> can you do that?
<jml> not right now :)
<Laibsch> I can't even file a bug or a question against vcs-imports
<jml> that's because vcs-imports is a team
<Laibsch> I guess launchpad-bazaar will have to do, then
<jml> you can't file a bug against a team
<Laibsch> well, LP suggests it is possible ;-)
<jml> where?
<Laibsch> LP can be pretty confusing there
<Laibsch> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports
<Laibsch> https://answers.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports
<Laibsch> the sheer existence of that page
<jml> Laibsch: I don't find that so confusing. I mean, I wouldn't think I could file a bug on https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~r0lf
<Laibsch> well, but the page at least has a meaning
<Laibsch> so, I would say the natural thing is to assume that the page has some meaning
<Laibsch> All I am saying is it can be confusing
<Laibsch> It confused me
<LaserJock> I kind of agree with Laibsch 
<LaserJock> though I know you can't
<LaserJock> 1) I'd often like to file bugs against teams
<andrea-bs> how about a message "This page is not to report a bug against this team/person" on the top of the page?
<jml> andrea-bs: maybe
<Laibsch> andrea-bs: why not eliminate that page for teams?
<LaserJock> 2) a team can be subscribed and assigned to bugs, seems logical to be able to file a bug against a team
<jml> andrea-bs: a thing with that style of solution is that there are many things that the page is not :)
<LaserJock> Laibsch: what page?
<Laibsch> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports
<jml> Laibsch: because it's *useful*
<Laibsch> https://answers.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports
<andrea-bs> Laibsch: because it is useful to see which bugs are related to a team/person
<LaserJock> Laibsch: those pages are useful
<Laibsch> OK
<LaserJock> heh
<LaserJock> it's just you can file a bug against a team, but you can subscribe or assigne the team to a bug
<LaserJock> *can't file
<jml> LaserJock: something along the lines of filing bugs against people or teams would be useful
<jml> LaserJock: except probably not actual defect reports
<andrea-bs> jml: mh... maybe giving some buttons to report bugs to the related projects?
<jml> Bug against jml: fails to buy new milk when the old carton runs out
<LaserJock> it's especially useful if there isn't a related project
<jml> Expected: new milk to be bought
<jml> Observed: no new milk
<jml> Steps to reproduce bug: drink almost all the milk
<LaserJock> hmm, I wonder if people appling for membership in a team could be treated as a bug
<jml> andrea-bs: yeah, I like that idea more.
<andrea-bs> jml: should I file a bug?
<jml> andrea-bs: please do.
<LaserJock> andrea-bs: how do you know what the related project is?
<andrea-bs> LaserJock: when a team is linked to a project (e.g. is a bug supervisor)
<jml> LaserJock: "most active in" is another way of getting a short list
<LaserJock> hmm, I don't particularly see the usefullness of that
<LaserJock> I don't know that there's confusion between a team and it's corresponding project is there?
<jml> LaserJock: it's certainly not the most pressing issue on Launchpad
<LaserJock> I thought the confusion was that it seemed like it should be possible to file a bug against a team
<LaserJock> or have we gotten on a tangent :-)
<jml> LaserJock: we've gone on two tangents :)
<LaserJock> \o/
<jml> just like that, yes.
 * jml makes a bad geometry / ascii-art pun
<jml> time to run away!
<jml> g'night folks.
<LaserJock> that was rather funny ;-)
<mrevell> hi
<thekorn> hi, how is Security vulnerability been presented in a bugreport on stable these days?
<thekorn> as far as I remeber there was a big sign with an exclamation mark near the private icon some time ago,
<thekorn> but it's gone now
<tzd> hi. I've recently received emails regarding a thread I'm not subscribed to. I can't find it under subscribed bugs and I was hoping you could delete the subscription please?
<stgraber> tzd: have a look at the bottom of the mail, there is the reason why you received that mail
<stgraber> (for example, you may be in a team that's bug contact for a project/package)
<tzd> stgraber: i see. Thanks!
<tzd> stgraber: hmm can't find anything like that. I've got:  "You received this bug notification because you are a direct subscriber of the bug".
<stgraber> hmm, maybe someone subscribed you to this bug ?
<stgraber> in this case you can go to the bug page and unsubscribe from it
<tzd> stgraber: yeah i tried that but i can't find that exact bug under "List subscribed bugs"... I only have 5 subscriptions and it's not under there
<stgraber> there is a link to the bug in the e-mail
 * beuno wonders why edge is more up to date then staging
<tzd> stgraber: there usually is one but for this thread there's not a link. The only listed link there is to the actual bug itself
<wgrant> beuno: Because it has updated more recently, perhaps...
<wgrant> tzd: Go to the actual bug, and click unsubscribe there...
<beuno> wgrant, AFAIK, staging is updated first, then, if nothing goes terribly wrong, that moves on to edge
<beuno> I may be wrong though
<wgrant> beuno: I believe they're unrelated.
<wgrant> How would wrongness detection work?
<tzd> wgrant: ah found it now! Thanks to you and stgraber!
<beuno> well, staging uses the actual full LP DB, so it's a good place to see if the changes made have problems on a larger scale
<wgrant> beuno: edge doesn't use the full LP DB?
<beuno> wgrant, it does, but the production DB
<beuno> and, well, over 1000k users using it
<beuno> as opposed to staging
<wgrant> edge will only update when there are no DB changes yet, so there's likely no benefit it doing it on staging first.
<beuno> right
<beuno> well, I guess I just assumed it worked that way
<beuno> I'll poke mpt about it when he gets here
<wgrant> Hardly anybody seems to use staging, and we get regressions on edge all the time, so it doesn't work well even if it is the case.
<beuno> wgrant, true
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<thekorn> hi mpt, I think you are the right one to answer my question I ask about one hour ago
<thekorn> let me quote it:
<thekorn> 10:28 < thekorn> hi, how is Security vulnerability been presented in a bugreport on stable these days?
<thekorn> 10:28 < thekorn> as far as I remeber there was a big sign with an exclamation mark near the private icon some time ago,
<thekorn>  hi, how is Security vulnerability been presented in a bugreport on stable these days?
<thekorn> < thekorn> but it's gone now
<mpt> thekorn, it's not shown on launchpad.net currently, but it's shown on edge.launchpad.net, and launchpad.net will be fixed within a week.
<mpt> oh, snap
 * mpt didn't even notice you were pasting the question :-)
<mpt> I was reading scrollback
<thekorn> mpt: ok, thanks
<thekorn> and sorry for pasting it again, did not notic ou were 'away ' when I asked the question
<mpt> nm
<klausthorn> hi.   i can't login to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu. Anyone time to give an advice?
<klausthorn> since I can't login to launchpad and nobody cared for my problem, where can I go next?
<beuno> klausthorn, what's your LP username?
<mrevell> klausthorn: Hey, yeah, if you could give us your username I'll take a look.
<mrevell> klausthorn: Could you tell me what you mean by no one cared for the problem?
<klausthorn> I just know what email address I entered. Username is probably "Klaus Thorn". thanks
<klausthorn> emaila ddress would be klaus@trillke.net by the way
<beuno> mornin' mrevell 
<mrevell> howdy beuno. How's London today?
<mrevell> klausthorn: I'll look up your account
<klausthorn> mrevell: I just meant that no one answered to my initial question ("cant login...anyone time to give advice?")
<mrevell> klausthorn: Ah, sorry I didn't spot your original question.
<beuno> mrevell, no rain, so it's probably a great day  :)
<mrevell> heh :)
<klausthorn> mrevell: no problem, I just didn't know what to do next
<mrevell> klausthorn: Hi - I'll ask one of my colleagues to take a look at your account. I'm sorry you've been unable to login. What error message does it give you?
<klausthorn> mrevell: unfortunately no error message. I get the page where I clicked on "Login/Register" again, still not logged in. (I also tried to give a false password which gives me a good error message.)
<mrevell> klausthorn: Thanks.
<mrevell> klausthorn: I'll get one of my colleagues to take a look and hopefully we should have you back up and running soon. It may be a couple of hours, though, I'm afraid.
<klausthorn> mrevell: thanks very much. I'll make notes to not forget what I wanted to enter into launchpad for the meantime.
<mrevell> klausthorn: Great, thanks and sorry again.
<intellectronica> klausthorn: do you have cookies enabled in your browser?
<klausthorn> intellectronica: thanks for this question. To my surprise - yes they are enabled to almost any site. And to my second surprise launchpad.net was in the list of blocked sites. You solved my problem. thanks
<mrevell> ah, intellectronica, thanks.
<intellectronica> np
<klausthorn> mrevell: sorry for my request. But although I could have known better I did not check cookies. Nevertheless it could be helpfull to make launchpad a cookie-check and warning(if disabled) automatically.
<Rafik_> Hi all,
<mpt> bug 30679
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 30679 in launchpad "Login requires cookies, but does not say so" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/30679
<mpt> klausthorn, mrevell: ^
<mrevell> thanks mpt!
<andrea-bs> mpt: "Also affects distribution" should be "Also affects distribution/package" or something similar ;)
<mpt> andrea-bs, yeah, see bug 1334 and the other reports linked from there
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1334 in malone ""Also affects:" "Project…" and "Distribution/Package…" links should be merged" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1334
<andrea-bs> thanks, mpt
 * mpt knows that bug number by heart ;-)
<andrea-bs> :D
<persia> mpt: Don't you know all the bug numbers by heart?
<mpt> not any more
<persia> Hmm.  I'm not sure if that's good or not.
<mpt> Not since I was told I was spending too much time dealing with new bug reports :-)
<persia> mpt: Yeah: balance of sanity vs. volume :)
<klausthorn> mpt: thanks. Always sad seeing bugs open for months though.
<mpt> That one's actually kinda my fault, I should have designed a combined page
<klausthorn> bye and thanks for the help to all
<andrea-bs> mpt: sorry, I don't remember a thing: will menus on the right sidebar be collapsible in the new UI?
<mpt> andrea-bs, no
<andrea-bs> mpt: ok, thanks
<wgrant> mpt: Ermmmm.
<wgrant> mpt: That is a fatal flaw.
<wgrant> With the current subscriber setup.
<wgrant> You will have people flying over just to attack you for that decision.
<andrea-bs> wgrant: I think that there will be a "More..." link when subscribers or tags are too much to be listed
<andrea-bs> wgrant: there's a bug about that, let me find it
<mpt> wgrant, first, the subscription links will very shortly be moving from the bottom to the top of the box
<geser> good to hear
<wgrant> mpt: And what about the tags list which is dozens of screens long?
<mpt> wgrant, second, gmb is going to disappear the "Duplicates of this bug" box so that it's not above the Subscribers box
<wgrant> Will it go somewhere sane like behind a 'This bug has N duplicates' link?
<mpt> wgrant, and third, in the unlikely event that BjornT doesn't fix bug 152878 in time, the source package details box will move above the Subscribers box.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 152878 in malone "Source package details box hampers bug page context-independence" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/152878
<mpt> wgrant, exactly.
<wgrant> mpt: Yay!
<wgrant> What about the tag list?
<wgrant> Or is that already gone?
<wgrant> Because it is gigantic in Ubuntu.
<mpt> The tag list, that's still a problem.
<mpt> Maybe now someone will fix it. ;-)
<wgrant> It would be wonderful to not have tags exist forever...
<wgrant> And to require privileges to create new tags...
<andrea-bs> wgrant: bug #59154
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 59154 in malone "Don't show all tags on the bug listing page" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/59154
<Odd_Bloke> The new tabs on the Edge interface have a border at the left-most edge which ruins the rounded effect.
<beuno> Odd_Bloke, I don't follow
<Odd_Bloke> Yeah, that's the least specific sentence ever.  The new tabs at the top of the interface (Overview, Bugs &c.) seem to have a straight border at the left of each tab, reaching down to the base of the button.
<Odd_Bloke> I wonder if this is a rendering issue.
<beuno> Odd_Bloke, what broswer are you using?
<Odd_Bloke> Epiphany.
<mpt> Odd_Bloke, we're still not sure exactly which part you're talking about -- could you take a screenshot and draw a ring around the exact problem?
<Odd_Bloke> Sure, gimme a moment.
<mpt> thanks
<Odd_Bloke> http://daniel.daniel-watkins.co.uk/Screenshot.png
<Odd_Bloke> mpt: ^
<mpt> weeeird
<wgrant> Odd_Bloke: Which backend?
<Odd_Bloke> I'm seeing it with Galeon and Iceweasel too.
<wgrant> As that's not Ubuntu.
<Odd_Bloke> Well, the one that's shared with Galeon and Iceweasel, the name of which completely escapes me.
<wgrant> Gecko.
<Odd_Bloke> It's Debian (hence Iceweasel).
<Odd_Bloke> wgrant: Yup.
<wgrant> Epiphany can do WebKit as well.
<Odd_Bloke> Yeah, I was going to say 'not WebKit', but didn't know if there were only two choices.
<wgrant> Which version of Gecko are you using?
 * andrea-bs uses Epiphany with Gecko too but doesn't have any problem
<wgrant> Works fine on Intrepid here.
<Odd_Bloke> "Powered by gecko-1.9"
<Odd_Bloke> From Epiphany's About.
<Odd_Bloke> I'm afraid I have to run now.
<wgrant> What does Iceweasel say?
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> Unfortunate.
<Odd_Bloke> "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.9) Gecko/2008062910 Iceweasel/3.0 (Debian-3.0~rc2-2)"
<Odd_Bloke> Anyhow, *GONE*.
<wgrant> Hrm.
<mpt> I don't know what we can do about that
<mpt> Possibly it's a problem with the image library
<mpt> or a problem with the graphics card
<HomeDawg> any admins around that I can ask a quick question?
<persia> HomeDawg: You might ask the question anyway: sometimes other people also have the answer (but not always).
<HomeDawg> well, i'm looking to take control of the nubuntu project on launchpad
<HomeDawg> tomb has been out of the question for years and is no longer around to move ownership to my accuont
<HomeDawg> so, basically, what i was wondering is if there was any way to have that switched over so I can now manage the project
<beuno> HomeDawg, file a questions requesting it with all the information
<beuno> it has been done before
<HomeDawg> any idea what i should submit that o?
<andrea-bs> HomeDawg: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<HomeDawg> andrea-bs: thank you :)
<andrea-bs> HomeDawg: you're welcome
<zwnj> hi there
<zwnj> i want to patch a package an upload to my PPA, but i forgot what should i do, after changes, to make the *_source.changes files
<Nyad> Hi. I am working on a project which does calculations for dams and how much water they can yield. The project is for work and currently only calculates values based on my country's data. I have permission to release this as GPL from my boss. Does this allow it to be hosted on launchpad?
<Nyad> legally
<andrea-bs> zwnj: https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart should be what are you looking for
<persia> If you add all the right GPL headers, it's certainly OK to be hosted as GPL.
<Nyad> thanks
<zwnj> #ubuntu-devel
<bbyever> hello
<bbyever> we in ubuntu-mx-marketing would like to have a mailing list, but when we try to activate it we get a "The application for this team's mailing list has been declined. Please contact a Launchpad administrator for further assistance" message 
<mario_limonciell> Hi guys, I was wondering about bug 134456.  How do I get added to the uploaders list for a package at this point?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 134456 in soyuz "Soyuz needs package-specific uploaders" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/134456
<mario_limonciell> since it appears that this fix is released now
<laga> oooh, nice
<mario_limonciell> yeah it's kinda important too now, since the context of the example in the bug is the situation now
<persia> mario_limonciell: There's currently neither a UI nor an approvals process.
<mario_limonciell> persia, yeah that's what i had thought was probably the case
<persia> mario_limonciell: As I understand it, getting an approvals process for Ubuntu is currently waiting on TB review of the larger archive-reorg proposal.
<mario_limonciell> persia, so it's a bit too hopeful for this portion of it to be done sooner than i suppose :(
<parumi> hi, I requested a svn import which unfortunately failed (see https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/clam/trunk), which i guess needs to be manually reactivated. Yesterday I left a question about this (https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/38806) but no answer so far.  Maybe asking here I'm more luky :-)
<persia> mario_limonciell: I'm not sure.  I expect per-package to work sooner than per-seed, but in terms of policy, it's probably the same decision.
<mario_limonciell> persia, any idea who particularly is driving this portion of it?
<persia> mario_limonciell: Not really.  Colin drafted the proposal, but I don't know if it's been submitted to the TB.  It's not on the TB agenda (although I also don't see the next meeting on the fridge).
<mario_limonciell> so maybe i'll ask colin in -devel then..
<bbyever> is there anything we could do to get a mailing list?
<mzjilani> Hello, i have a question : How can i delete my Launchpad account ?
<persia> mzjilani: Not easily: if you delete it, and do anything anywhere, it gets recreated anyway.
<mzjilani> persia : What do you mean by "do anything anywhere" ?
<persia> mzjilani: Commit any code to any tracked project.  Submit any bug to any tracked bugtracker.  Comment on any said bug.  Send email to any tracked list.
<mzjilani> persia : Ok.
<bdmurray> intellectronica: ping
<Isotopp> " Try reloading this page in a minute or two. If the problem persists, let us know in the #launchpad IRC channel on Freenode. " <- http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lenz-mysql/
<beuno> Isotopp, how did you land on that page?
<Isotopp> via the homepage of mylvmbackup (also gave that message) and then hitting "up" multiple times
<Isotopp> all levels have that message
<beuno> Isotopp, well, that's not a valid URL  :)
<Isotopp> ah, https://code.launchpad.net/~lenz-mysql/mylvmbackup/trunk is bacl
<Isotopp> Thanks
<Isotopp> but http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lenz-mysql/mylvmbackup/trunk/changes now gives me that mesage
<beuno> Isotopp, yes, that's a real problem
<beuno> mwhudson, ^
<beuno> Isotopp, admins will take a look
<beuno> I'd say trying again in a few minutes should fix it
<beuno> if not, we can nag more people  :)
<Isotopp> The important thing is that I got my checkout.
<Isotopp> The rest is decoration...
<bigdo2> is launchpad browse source down?
<bigdo2> Please try again                    Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.         
<bigdo2> is the browser message I have been getting
<intellectronica> bdmurray: hi
<bdmurray> intellectronica: Hi, I was looking at bug 191639 again and thought there might be a use case for date-left-closed or something like that
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 191639 in malone "Bug status transitions should be recorded" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191639
<beuno> lifeless, LH in LP seems dead again
<intellectronica> bdmurray: sure, if you think that you can use it, let's do it. it's quite cheap to implement
<bdmurray> intellectronica: I think it be useful to find bugs that were once closed - unless there is another way to track that...
<intellectronica> bdmurray: well, we have bugactivity, but you know the limitation of that facility. it's quite difficult to search in it, since it's textual.
<bdmurray> intellectronica: right, I'll submit a new bug then
<intellectronica> bdmurray: it's really quite easy to record date_left_closed, so go ahead and file a bug (feel free to subscribe me to it)
<bdmurray> intellectronica: I've reported it as bug 247675
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247675 in malone "record date a closed bug is reopened" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/247675
<intellectronica> bdmurray: thanks. i'll bring it up next week and make sure it gets scheduled soon
<intellectronica> oright, weekend time
<intellectronica> have a good one everyone
<thekorn> codebrowse on http://bazaar.launchpad.net seems to be down :(
<beuno> Rinchen, ^  (don't know who to ping)
<elmo> bounced
<beuno> thanks elmo   :)
<thekorn> thanks, it's working again
<Laibsch> Can somebody please abort the running import of https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/gnucash/trunk (the admin of the server is complaining about excessive use of bandwidth) and use http://wwwcip.informatik.uni-erlangen.de/~siretart/gnucash/svn-repo.tar.gz for the initial setup instead?
<Rinchen> Laibsch, someone suspended it for you
<Laibsch> yes
<Laibsch> but the current import is still running
<Laibsch> plus, I'd like somebody to make the import from the tarball
<Rinchen> Laibsch, I have to defer to mwhudson on that.
<Rinchen> He's not available currently.
<Laibsch> Is he the only one who can do the change?
<Laibsch> Will he be available on weekends?
<Laibsch> I understand he is based off NZ
<Rinchen> He's the only one trained for it. I can invalidate the import but I can't import the tarball
<Laibsch> well, that is one more step at least
<Laibsch> I'd be thankful
<Rinchen> do you want me to see if I can completely cancel the import?
<Rinchen> Laibsch, ^^
<Rinchen> I'm not sure I can cancel it completely without taking down the entire import machine, which I won't do.
<Rinchen> but I can attempt it.
<Rinchen> looks like it will run for another 30 hours before timing out
<Laibsch> yes, please cancel the current import if you can do so without collateral damage
<Rinchen> Laibsch, best I can do is mark it failing (which it is anyway).  :-(
<Rinchen> Laibsch, I'm going to email mwh and others and see if I can learn how to do this better in the future.
<Laibsch> thanks
<Rinchen> it seems to me we should have a means to cancel active jobs on the import worker but I don't see an option to do that, even with my admin privs.
<sistpoty> hi, does anyone know the answer to https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/38935 ?
<sistpoty> (in short: why do I have xserver-xorg-driver-ati installed, but the info on lp might tell me that it's nonexistant since dapper?)
<sistpoty> (which is only a guess, from what the info about min12xxw tells me)
<Rinchen> sistpoty, I'd pose that one to the ubuntu folks actually
<Rinchen> sistpoty, looks like they are separate packages
<sistpoty> Rinchen: sure, the two are separate packages
<Rinchen> sistpoty, and they configure those packages inside LP, not the LP devs per se
<sistpoty> Rinchen: maybe I should rephrase the question to "how can I determine if a package has been removed from the archive"
<X-R3> hello 
<Rinchen> ah! yes, that's a different question :-)
<sistpoty> (or rather *when*)
<sistpoty> Rinchen: I'm quite puzzled by this, since slangasek told me that he believes that xserver-xorg-driver-ati would have been present still in 8.04 (which matches my broken upgrade path)
<Rinchen> sistpoty, unfortunately I know we can answer that but I cannot since I don't know enough about how that works
<sistpoty> heh
<Rinchen> sorry about that :-(
<sistpoty> Rinchen: anything I should add to make the question more clear? or would you like to clarify?
<sistpoty> np
<Rinchen> sistpoty, no, I'll add something and point the soyuz guys at it. 
<sistpoty> Rinchen: ok, thanks a lot!
<beuno> sistpoty, maybe you have https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati  ?
<sistpoty> beuno: no, actually this package superseeds the -driver package, (but is missing a conflicts entry against it)
<sistpoty> beuno: cf. bug #247681
<geser> sistpoty: are you sure xserver-xorg-driver-ati is still in intrepid? because apt-cache showsrc doesn't return anything
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247681 in xserver-xorg-video-r128 "missing conflict against xserver-xorg-driver-ati" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/247681
<beuno> sistpoty, and it's not possible you've been draggong it from dapper?
<Rinchen> it could be if it's installed locally
<sistpoty> geser: my first guess was that it was *not* in intrepid...
<sistpoty> beuno: might be the case actually, but very unlikely, since then xserver-xorg-driver-all would have had an unmet dependency for hardy
<geser> p.u.c lists the package only for dapper
<beuno> sistpoty, well, I can't find that package in the archive
<sistpoty> (as told by slangasek)
<sistpoty> geser: yes, and rmadison does as well
<X-R3> hello
<X-R3> Yaw burda türkce  bilen  bi allahin kulu yokmu 
 * beuno blinks
<KuRDiSTaN> Burda  Türkce Kürtce BiLen Yokmu 
<sistpoty> hm... indeed I can confirm that xserver-xorg-driver-ati doesn't exist on gutsy... so it seems likely I dragged it in from dapper
<LaserJock> hmm, would there be any way to tell people when they try to bzr branch that is failed that it isn't an up-to-date branch?
<Rinchen> merhaba I sakin düşünmek birisi -in bizi burada konuşmak Türk.
<Rinchen> except KuRDiSTaN I guess :-)
<KuRDiSTaN> Rinchen  Sen  Türkce  biliyonmu
<beuno> LaserJock, say what?
<beuno> branch that is failed?
<LaserJock> beuno: yeah
<LaserJock> vcsimports
<geser> sistpoty: I see that xserver-xorg-video-ati 1:6.6.3-2ubuntu1 (feisty) had the conflicts but it isn't mentioned afterwards
<LaserJock> like right now if I bzr branch 3/4 vcsimports I've done they've failed and I get an outdated branch
<beuno> LaserJock, ah, they should probably block that before the branch is successful. Sounds like a bug to me  :)
<LaserJock> it would be interesting if bzr could tell me that when branching/pulling rather than hunting down why I haven't had any updates for a couple months :-)
<LaserJock> beuno: well, it's after the VCS has been running
<LaserJock> so you I don't know that you can just stop serving that branch
<LaserJock> or I guess that would at least give you an error so maybe it would be better
<sistpoty> geser: it would make some sense, in case the xserver-xorg-video-all has an or'd dependency
<geser> sistpoty: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/i386/xserver-xorg-video-ati/1:6.8.0-1 lists the conflicts also for hardy. only intrepid doesn't have them
<beuno> LaserJock, ah, that's an interesting use case. Probably falls on LP side, or a plugin for bzr
<sistpoty> geser: though it still gives me the creeps that slangasek is wrong and I was right in the first place *g*
<LaserJock> beuno: well, for me it's a quite common use case ;-)
<LaserJock> beuno: apparently I only pick projects that kill bzr imports ;-)
<beuno> LaserJock, the issue would be distringuishing between branches that just don't have anything new, and branches that have failed
<beuno> bzr doesn't have anything that can handle that, but LP could
<LaserJock> but maybe LP should stop serving imports that have failed
<beuno> yes, after X days of failing, I think it should
<beuno> that sounds like a better bug to file  :)
<LaserJock> I have 1 that hasn't worked since Oct./Nov. 2007 :-)
<geser> sistpoty: enjoy it, it won't happen again that fast
<sistpoty> xheh
<sistpoty> -x
<LaserJock> and it tries to import it twice a day :-)
<beuno> ah, the server must be quite annoyed
<LaserJock> but yeah, 3 out of 4 isn't a good rate at all :(
<beuno> no, although there's something to be said about your choice in branches  :)
<LaserJock> well, they don't do anything exotic that I know of
<LaserJock> git-svn/git-cvs work just fine on them ;-)
<LaserJock> another thing that would be a nice general workaround at least
<LaserJock> would be to be able to import from a specific revision on
<beuno> stacked branches
<LaserJock> I really don't care too much about the old revisions that broke, I want to see the right now
<beuno> that will land in 1.6
<beuno> so that'l work in a couple of weeks  :)
<LaserJock> on Launchpad?
<beuno> "everywhere"
<beuno> LP uses the latest and greates bzr
<LaserJock> but there probably wouldn't be an interface for it
<LaserJock> would the code hosting admins have to do it?
<beuno> LaserJock, nope, you will be able to do it from the bzr UI
<LaserJock> beuno: how do you mean?
<beuno> LaserJock, let me try and find you a link...
<beuno> LaserJock, http://jam-bazaar.blogspot.com/2008/05/this-week-in-bazaar_29.html
<beuno> anyway, I'm off to bed now
#launchpad 2008-07-12
<LaserJock> beuno: I'm not sure that'll help
<sistpoty> hah... my problem is solved :)
<LaserJock> beuno: but it's interesting anyway
<cprov> sistpoty: are you happy with my answer to your question about https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati ?
 * sistpoty looks
<sistpoty> cprov: actually it doesn't really answer the question (which was a confusion from my side)
<sistpoty> cprov: however it looks good!
<cprov> sistpoty: well, it does answer the question 'interpretation' posted by Joey, I was under the impression that you've agreed on that per IRC log
<cprov> sistpoty: anyway, all solved, thanks for posting that question, it's a valid reference.
<Rinchen> I'm still in the dark on that one because the actual answer is not in the question! :-)
<sistpoty> cprov: ok, but this page doesn't really tell me where the (source-)package was removed, or did I miss it?
<sistpoty> (being tired now, I might miss quite a few things actually *g*()
<cprov> sistpoty: no, but +publishinghistory does
<sistpoty> cprov: oh, cool, didn't know that exists in the first place... thanks!
<Rinchen> ok, I'm off to dinner with the family
<cprov> sistpoty: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-driver-ati/+publishinghistory
<sistpoty> cprov: wow, that's really what I've been looking for... thanks a lot!
<cprov> sistpoty: great.
<wgrant> That page is rather excellent.
<wgrant> But there's nothing like that for BPs.
<wgrant> But that's a less common usecase.
<bbyever> hello. Any launchpad admins here?
<sm> good day all.. is there a known way to import trac tickets to launchpad ?
<aleka> I am translating for a project on Lp and want to know how to upload my .pot file
<aleka> Would I need special permission on that project to be able to upload a translation file?
<Hobbsee> grrr
<Hobbsee> how do i view a changes file of something in the queue now?
<wgrant> Hobbsee: Can't you just click on the name?
<Hobbsee> oh, is that what i'm supposed to do?
<Hobbsee> ah yes, that works.
<Hobbsee> last i knew, there was actually an obvious link to it.
<ajmorris> hi, i was just wondering about the status of mailing lists?
<nxvl> hi
<nxvl> i have just notices that LP is changing a lot
<nxvl> and now it looks really better
<nxvl> but one thing i have just see and i'm not really happy with is that now i can only see one e-mail address from others
<wgrant> Indeed, somebody seems to have dropped that portlet prematurely.
<wgrant> mpt: ^^
<wgrant> And the double-layered navigation menu on /people/+me/+edit looks awful.
<wgrant> But the new look is even better than the prototype, in general.
<nxvl> wgrant: click on ppa, you will need to press Back on you browser to get bak to your profile
<wgrant> Right, because the PPA is another context.
<wgrant> You can click on your name in the breadcrumbs.
<wgrant> But it's a bit strange to have an in-object navigation take you away from your context, when none of the other options do.
<wgrant> Hm
<wgrant> Maybe it is the same context now.
<nxvl> maybe it is a work in progress change
<nxvl> and it will be changed in a bit
<ignas> hi
<ignas> is the request review function supposed to work on edge.launchpad.net ?
<ignas> I am getting permission denied when I am trying to do that
<mwhudson> yes
<mwhudson> ignas: which branches?
<ignas> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~aelkner/schooltool/schooltool.cas/+merge/497
<mwhudson> ignas: also, do you have an oops id?
<ignas> I have proposed the merge, but the branch belongs to aelkner
<ignas> and neither he nor I can propose it to be reviewed
<mwhudson> ignas: hm, does the person you're requesting a review from have their email address hidden?
<ignas> there was no Ooops
<ignas> no, he didn't have his bzr whoami set
<ignas> when commiting these changes
<mwhudson> yeah, someone somewhere involved has their email address hidden i think
<ignas> emm
<mwhudson> hm
<mwhudson> ignas: file a bug please
<ignas> ok
<ignas> both my email and that of Alan Elkner are public
<mwhudson> i wonder if it's something to do with the schooltool-checkins team
<ignas> probably not, the checkins user has an email too
<mwhudson> hm
<mwhudson> well, i don't really know what's going on then
<mwhudson> i didn't work on this code, thumper and abentley did much more than me
<ignas> mwhudson: filed a bug on launchpad-bazaar
<ignas> waiting for them to sort it out ;)
<mwhudson> ignas: sorry i can't help more
<ignas> nothing to be sorry about, you didn't write the code ;)
<mwhudson> ignas: hm, the schooltool-checkins team seems a little strange, i can't see much information at all about it
<ignas> well - it is strange
<mwhudson> ignas: like who administers it, for example
<ignas> it is our workaround for launchpad not sending chekin emails to our mailing list
<ignas> we just created a user for that
<ignas> it is a user i think
<ignas> schooltool checkins
<mwhudson> oh right
<mwhudson> it's not a team :)
<mwhudson> ok
<mwhudson> "Email: No public address provided."
<mwhudson> i think this is a bug in the way we send emails tho
<ignas> hmm, strange
<ignas> schooltool checkins mailing list got the merge request notification
<ignas> so it must be working
<ignas> mwhudson: http://lists.schooltool.org/pipermail/checkins/2008-July/008944.html
<mwhudson> ignas: yes
<mwhudson> ignas: if a user with a hidden email address subscribes to a bug, for example, they still get mail
<mwhudson> though i can't reproduce the problem locally
<mwhudson> oh well
 * mwhudson stops doing work-y type things at 2100 on a saturday
<ignas> :)
<Laibsch> ping mwhudson
<Laibsch> thank you for stopping the gnucash import process
<Laibsch> would you be so kind to initialize the branch from the provided tar?
<Rafik> Hello, please any launchpad admin here ? I sent an email on July 4 with no answer. I don't want to add a question for the same request
<gnomefreak> Rafik: add a question as in on answers.launchpad.net
<gnomefreak> ?*
<Rafik> gnomefreak, hello, Yes
<gnomefreak> Rafik: what do you need to know about it?
 * gnomefreak not LP admin but i might beable to help
<Rafik> it's about a nickname change, nothing "urgent" ^^
<Rafik> a change to another old and inactive one...
<gnomefreak> Rafik: ah cant you change and register it? I thought inactive/old nicks are released without the need for admins to release it
<gnomefreak> everytime i asked i was told it was released already so either it was or they released it at that time
<Rafik> I'm trying now..
<Rafik> when I registred (more that a yeat ago), it just said : the nickname is in use
<wgrant> Rafik: File a question on answers.launchpad.net. Somebody will tend to it soon enough.
<Rafik> wgrant, thanks, I'll do so
<gnomefreak> wgrant: they are not released unless asked to be?
<wgrant> gnomefreak: Launchpad doesn't magically automatically destroy accounts, no.
<wgrant> That would be more than slightly bad.
<gnomefreak> oh
<Rafik> wgrant, what's the meaning of "does not use Launchpad" ?
<wgrant> Rafik: The account was automatically created, or (maybe) has been deactivated. I forget if the last bit is true.
<wgrant> Launchpad automatically creates accounts if it sees an unknown person mentioned in some places.
<Rafik> okay, thanks.
<LEW21> Why code imports are so rarely reviewed?
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<Hobbsee> hey mpt!
<mpt> hi Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> mpt: i replied to the bug, too (about builds)
<mpt> wgrant, what did nxvl mean by "i can only see one e-mail address from others"?
<wgrant> mpt: The portlet which showed all email address on a person is no longer there.
<wgrant> So we can see only the contact email.
 * Hobbsee wtf's
<Hobbsee> that page is...special.
<mpt> hrrrr
<mpt> It should show all e-mail addresses
<wgrant> Yet it doesn't.
<wgrant> And it's all rather too linear for my liking...
<Hobbsee> wgrant: it's probably better to bite your tongue about that - it's clearly designed to be like that, for some reason.
<Hobbsee> it's presumably improved...by some metric
<wgrant> I have some faith in the LP team to not make permanent negative changes.
<wgrant> It might just take some getting used to.
<wgrant> Or it might end up being a real problem.
<mpt> reported bug 247878
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247878 in launchpad ""Contact details" section shows only one e-mail address" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/247878
<wgrant> mpt: Danke.
<jordi_> hm, the savannah bugtracker isn't supported as an upstream bugtracker in lp?
<andrea-bs> jordi_: it should be supported, see https://help.launchpad.net/LaunchpadReleases/1.2.2
<andrea-bs> jordi_: and also https://help.launchpad.net/RemoteBugCoverage
<jordi_> I got unsupported url scheme
<jordi_> I tried using this url
<jordi_> https://savannah.gnu.org/bugs/index.php?23827
<jordi_>  There is 1 error in the data you entered. Please fix it and try again. 
<jordi_> any idea?
<sinzui> jordi: The problem may relate to the fact the the SSL cert is bad. try just http://...
<jordi> sinzui: tried that as well
<jordi> same result
<andrea-bs> jordi: found!
<sinzui> jordi: I see examples like this in Launchpad code.http://savannah.gnu.org/bugs/?23827
<andrea-bs> jordi: put this link: http://savannah.gnu.org/bugs/?23827
<andrea-bs> sinzui :)
<sinzui> ;)
<jordi> andrea-bs, sinzui: fantastic, thanks!
<andrea-bs> jordi: you're welcome :)
<jordi> should LP try to grok the other url, though?
<jordi> maybe I should file that as a bug
<andrea-bs> jordi: there's already a bug about that
<andrea-bs> jordi: let me find it
<andrea-bs> jordi: bug #197250
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 197250 in malone "Savannah bug watches should match longer URL" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197250
<jordi> ah good
<jordi> I tried finding this bug but failed
<pep> Hello
<pep> I filed a question last week asking the deletion of two projects, it is still pending... https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/38202
<pep> can somebody give me some information about this?
<pep> I shouldn't ask about this on a saturday I suppose =)
<LEW21> When will somebody review the pending code imports? phpBB Group is currently talking about making the phpBB development more open, having phpBB's code imported to an open VCS will probably help, and if code won't get imported then they will probably stay on SVN or choose Git.
<Peng> It might be possible to import it with bzr-svn or something on your own..
#launchpad 2008-07-13
<ScottK2> Is the bug page layout on edge right now roughly one that's intended for production or is it just an experiment?
<Hobbsee> mpt: ^
<Hobbsee> interesting.  unlike the bugs, the blueprints have no box to say how you want things sorted, but you have to click on the headings.
<Hobbsee> while it makes more sense that way, at least for some options...
<LaserJock> ScottK2: I would guess it's roughly what is intended for production if they put it on edge, with perhaps bug fixes, etc. 
<ScottK2> I guess the kindest way I can put it is that my initial impression is that it continues the trend as I see it in Launchpad U/I.
<lifeless> I don't know if its deliberate or not :P
<ScottK2> Every time I complain, I'm promised I'll get used to it, but I never do.
<ScottK2> The only thing I have going for me is that at my age eventually I forget what it used to look like.
<LaserJock> heh, it's not just age ;-)
<LaserJock> I have similar issues
<ScottK2> Of course one way to not get so many "I can't find X" bugs is to stop moving stuff around.
<LaserJock> well, I don't particularly mind the changes so much
<LaserJock> but I'd much rather have existing bugs fixed
<LaserJock> and yeah, a often-moving UI makes things difficult
<ScottK2> My favorite LP view right now is on my phone with images, javascript, and CSS all turned off.  That's reasonable workable.
<ScottK2> I need to figure out how to replicate it on the desktop.
<ScottK2> I guess just switch to w3m.
<LaserJock> wow, 3 levels of tabs, interesting :-)
<LaserJock> somebody must have been at GUADEC :-)
<Hobbsee> i almost want a simple, text only interface for LP
<Hobbsee> but that would require subscribing to all ubuntu bugs, and searching that way.  don't think i want it that much
<ScottK2> Hobbsee: w3m.
<Hobbsee> ScottK2: that works?
<ScottK2> Not yet.
<ScottK2> It seems to think Launchpad is violating RFC 2109 4.3.2 rule 3
<ScottK2> I am about to look up what that is.
<LaserJock> it works for me, though I saw a warning about that
<ScottK2> The value for the request-host does not domain-match the Domain attribute.
<LaserJock> oh, I see, it rejects the cookie
<ScottK2> Already reported: Bug 59510
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 59510 in launchpad "Can't log in with w3m due to bad cookies" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/59510
<ScottK2> The current state of play seems to be "Following the security guidelines in the RFC would be inconvenient."
<LaserJock> well, invonvenient for users it seems, if I read Stuart's comment right
<LaserJock> although I don't really see an advantage to using CLI browsers for LP
<LaserJock> it's harder to get around
<ScottK2> Less clutter.
<ScottK2> I didn't find the activity log in it's new location despite much looking until I looked at the page with no images and no CSS.
<ScottK2> It's harder to get around, but easier to find stuff.
<LaserJock> the activity log was *easier* for  me to find in the new pages :/
<ScottK2> I KNEW where it was before it was moved.
<LaserJock> sure, but it seems like it's at a handier spot now
<LaserJock> took me a first look to find where everything has moved to though
<ScottK2> Right, let's put activity log by the one piece of activity information you don't need it for.
<LaserJock> I think I would've put it by the title perhaps
<LaserJock> but it's nice to have it near the top
<ScottK2> I'm to the point that I care more about stuff not moving than I care about where any of it is (except the subscribe links being under the list where I always have to scroll down after it).
<LaserJock> well, I'm pretty much with you on that
<Avdhut> Hi Guyz
 * mfm is away: Ich bin beschäftigt
 * mfm is back (gone 02:10:33)
<Laibsch> good morning
<Laibsch> how long does it usually take for somebody to review an import request for translations@LP?
<Laibsch> I am particularly interested in https://translations.launchpad.net/gnucash/+imports
<Ursinha-afk> Laibsch, guess it depends of the project
<Laibsch> What project?
<Laibsch> gnucash?
<Laibsch> I am the admin of gnucash
<Ursinha-afk> hm
<Laibsch> on LP
<Ursinha-afk> it was just a guess :)
<Laibsch> thanks anyway for guessing
<Laibsch> Any other takers?
<nedko> i've uploaded new version of source package to my PPA and it got "updated" somehow. It got auto-published, old version auto-deleted but repo is missing the binaries for the new version. what should i do?
<nedko> status of old package is "superseeded", will publish of binaries happen automatically?
<pep> I filed a question last week for the deletion of 2 projects and still got no response, must I do anything about this? https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/38202 (I know it's sunday :-) )
<Laibsch> nedko: URL to ppa?
<nedko> Laibsch: https://launchpad.net/~nedko/+archive
<nedko> Laibsch: it got updated though. Still "published" state was really misleading
<nedko> i checked the repo manually to find when it is really published
<nedko> Laibsch: it is ok atm
<Laibsch> nedko: looks fine to me
<nedko> Laibsch: yes, the problem was that new package was in published state but that didnt reflect reality
<johnnyg> I've read through the FAQs and taken the tour of Launchpad. It seems perfect for closed source business projects. Can my business pay for the Launchpad service? If not, is there any pay for hosting solution that is even close to Launchpad?
<johnnyg> ah, here's my answer: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/30191
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood evening Launchpadders!
<Ursinha-afk> mpt, good evening :)
<pep> good evening
<nedko> is there a way i can sign launchpad PPA built binary packages?
<siretart> nedko: this is bug #125103
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 125103 in soyuz "ppa archives are not signed" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/125103
<nedko> siretart: thanks!
<koelly> hi
<koelly> How can i upload my packages to ppa fpr gutsy? The hardy packages are working fine, buthow to do for gutsy (or intrepid)??
<nedko> koelly: i'm newbie and i may be wrong, but AFAIK you set version in the changelog
<koelly> ah okay. i'll give it a try :)  Thx!
<nedko> koelly: also once uploaded there seems to be option for copying packages to other release (i havent used it yet)
<koelly> hmmm sounds good!
<koelly> Yes! You were right! it's possible to copy allready built packages! Thank! saved lots of time!
<nedko> koelly: good to know i'm not the only newbie here :]
<koelly> hehe you'r right. I think 6 day t launchpad don't me to a pro ;-)
<mano> hi
<mano> anyone know about rinetd
<mano> a port redirector
#launchpad 2009-07-06
<RenatoSilva> Is it possible to manually add bug watchers?
<thumper> I think so
<RenatoSilva> I can't find how
<RenatoSilva> no + or so
<micahg> RenatoSilva: what type of bug watcher?
<RenatoSilva> Is eclipse's bugzilla supported?
<RenatoSilva> the short url didn't worked in comment
<RenatoSilva> din't work
<micahg> you can manually add it, also affects project
<micahg> add upstream bug url
<micahg> eclipse
<micahg> is this for ubuntu
<RenatoSilva> add upstream bug url? can't find this option
<micahg> RenatoSilva: is this for ubuntu?
<RenatoSilva> no
<micahg> ok
<micahg> what is this for, do you have a bug 3?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 3 in rosetta "Custom information for each translation team" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/3
<micahg> #?
<RenatoSilva> ha
<RenatoSilva> http://bugs.eclipse.org/282473
<RenatoSilva> bug 1
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<micahg> RenatoSilva: it's for bug #1?
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<RenatoSilva> micahg: http://bugs.eclipse.org/282473
<micahg> RenatoSilva: that's the eclipse bug
<RenatoSilva> micahg: yes
<micahg> what do you want to do with it on launchpad
<RenatoSilva> micahg: watch it
<micahg> with regard to what on launchpad?
<RenatoSilva> bug 383300
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 383300 in cyrus-sasl2 "cyrus-sasl2 buffer overflow vulnerability: CVE-2009-0688" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/383300
<RenatoSilva> no!
<RenatoSilva> bug 388300
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 388300 in bzr-xmloutput "Encoding problems in xmloutput: non-ascii URLs and unchecked string decodings" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/388300
<RenatoSilva> btw, sf bug trackes is stupid, I can't edit my sent patch
<micahg> RenatoSilva: click Also Affects Project, project is eclipse
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: I'd say 'Also affects project...', select Eclipse.
<wgrant> Then enter the full URL.
<wgrant> Not the short one.
<RenatoSilva> done \o/
<RenatoSilva> micahg, wgrant: thanks!
<wgrant> The short URL is probably an Eclipse-specific thing.
<wgrant> Hmm, it's not.
<RenatoSilva> it's a bugzilla feature I think
<wgrant> stub: Now, can you give us stats on which of those one thousand locations set by others are correct?
<paultag> Hey guys. I am getting a lot of Answer spam from LP. No idea why
<thumper> paultag: there will be a header X-Launchpad-Rationale that should say why
<paultag> 11 threads in the last two hours or so. I don't recall subscribing
<paultag> OK hold on thumper
<thumper> and other X-Launchpad headers
<thumper> some of which might help
<paultag> Humm. Its filed under one of my projects thumper. Hold on, let me dig deeper, give me a second
<paultag> Its all about apt, though
<paultag> Let me dump the raw thumper
<paultag> OK thumper. It's showing a team to administer a small project as a contact for Ubuntu answers. It's not. Let me send you links:
<paultag> thumper, https://launchpad.net/~qipm-developers
<paultag> thumper, http://pastebin.com/m10cca58c
<thumper> paultag: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<thumper> paultag: this shows that qipm-developers is shown as an answer contact for ubuntu
<thumper> the question becomes "how did they get there"
<thumper> and how to remove
<paultag> thumper, I stand corrected. Sorry for bugging you guys
<paultag> thumper, grrr. I need to yell at the other member of that team. Thanks a bunch man. Sorry for the FAQ style question.
<thumper> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+answer-contact
<thumper> paultag: that's fine
<thumper> paultag: if you go to the link above, you might be able to remove the team
<thumper> yay email headers
<paultag> thumper, haha, for sure
<wgrant> It's remarkable how often teams manage to get subscribed to bugs or answers for launchpad-project and ubuntu.
<paultag> thumper, thanks a bunch.
<thumper> paultag: sure, np
<wgrant> thumper: You can't spell 'review' in the title of your latest blog post, which breaks my awesomebar.
<thumper> wgrant: :(
<thumper> wgrant: it was the last thing I typed last night
<thumper> wgrant: fixed, and thanks for pointing it out
<wgrant> thumper: Thanks. It's a useful document!
<thumper> hopefully abentley will add the 'take-changes' command or whatever that does the reversal and gives you nice messages
<poolie> hi thumper
<thumper> hi poolie
<poolie> thumper bug 394947 is strange
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 394947 in launchpad-code "All operations after launchpad-login fail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/394947
<poolie> may not be urgent
<wgrant> poolie: He won't see your response - his account is dead.
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> That's why the error happens.
<wgrant> His account got broken by stub's purge.
<poolie> ah that's probably it then
<poolie> so it should give him a better error
<wgrant> No.
<wgrant> His account is screwed.
<poolie> or just send him into anonymous mode
<wgrant> It should crash.
<poolie> oh, screwed not cancelled
<wgrant> EmailAddressless.
<SiDi> Hey people
<SiDi> If i remember well, one has to ask LP admins to delete a project, right ?
<SiDi> Cause i kinda created a project instead of a group, and i want it deleted now :]
<wgrant> SiDi: Ask at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion.
<SiDi> wgrant: thanks
<SiDi> Where do i request a group to be added to https://translations.launchpad.net/+groups/launchpad-translators ? Shall i ask another question or can anyone here do it ? :)
<dpm> SiDi: https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/YourProject#Translations%20groups, it's better if you file a question, but I would recommend you to see if you can use one of the existing translation groups rather than creating a new one. The most common are Launchpad Translators and Ubuntu Translators
<SiDi> dpm: i already sent a mail to our french translators ML to ask the Ubuntu translators group to take leadership of this one
<SiDi> but the ubuntu translators group for france, for instance, is quite hard to join, and there are other contributors who might want to go on more easy-to-join groups in order to translate
<dpm> SiDi: anyone can submit suggestions and ask the French Ubuntu translators to review them. I guess if it's not so easy to join the team it's because they have high quality standards, but as I say, this doesn't stop anyone from contributing.
<dpm> you don't have to be a member of a team to submit suggestions
<SiDi> yeh thats true, i didnt think of that
<SiDi> i guess i'll wait for some answers from the Ubuntu FR group, and see how they want to organize this
<eudoxos> Hi people, mailing list for yade-users doesn't work (mails seem to be received, but I never receive my own posts), I would like to ask first if it concerns other lists also before investigating further. I didn't see any announcement of outage at http://blog.launchpad.net/category/notifications, though.
<noodles775> barry: ^^^
<noodles775> but at a glance that might be a feature eudoxos, but barry will know :)
<barry> eudoxos: we have no known outages, but suspect that some subscription information may be out of date
<barry> eudoxos: when did you join the mailing list?
<spetrunia> we have problems with maria-developers@ too...  see question #76206
<barry> eudoxos: also, do you use gmail?
<eudoxos> years ago, it stopped working yesterday, it seems.
<eudoxos> barry: No, no gmail.
<barry> eudoxos: okay.  this could be a different problem.  let me see if i get email on my test list
<eudoxos> barry: it concerns yade-users and yade-dev as well
<barry> eudoxos: could be system wide
<eudoxos> barry: do you need the message ids?
<barry> eudoxos: couldn't hurt.  we can check to see if our mta got them
<eudoxos> spetrunia: thanks, symptoms are similar, but not gmail
<eudoxos> barry: argh, I was sending that through the faculty's SMTP, so don't have the ids.
<barry> eudoxos: np
<eudoxos> barry: oh, of course I do: 1246868822.5499.5.camel@flux today at 10:27+0200
<eudoxos> barry: thanks
<eudoxos> barry: FWIW, I receive just fine notifications on bug comments and so on.
<barry> eudoxos: that's a different email system from mailing lists
<Ampelbein> Hi there. I get a timeout on https://edge.launchpad.net/~locoteams (Error ID: OOPS-1283EA147), have retried multiple times now.
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1283EA147
<salgado> Ampelbein, it's timing out when rendering the map. there's a bug reported about that
<salgado> Ampelbein, you can workaround it by going to another team's page and unchecking the checkbox that says 'Show map'
<salgado> https://launchpad.net/~launchpad
<Ampelbein> salgado: i have "display map" unchecked for quite some time now.
<Ampelbein> salgado: and on that page, there is no tick in "display map"
<salgado> Ampelbein, you don't see the map on https://launchpad.net/~launchpad ?
<Ampelbein> salgado: correct.
<Ampelbein> as said, i disabled the map for at least 2 months.
<salgado> Ampelbein, there was a recent change that may have re-enabled it
<Ampelbein> salgado: i'll try activating and deactivating the map
<salgado> Ampelbein, do you see the map at https://edge.launchpad.net/~launchpad (notice the "edge.")
<Ampelbein> salgado: i'm on edge and no, I don't see it.
<Ampelbein> salgado: ~locoteams seems to be the only team page that times out, i tried several others which all worked.
<dholbach> hiya
<Ampelbein> salgado: should i try relogin?
<dholbach> could it be that some mails to the ubuntu-ngo team were not delivered yet? I sent them like 8h ago
<salgado> Ampelbein, sure
<salgado> Ampelbein, I had maps shown and the page didn't timeout.  after I disabled maps it's timing out consistently
<salgado> iow, the workaround seems to be to enable maps
<salgado> sinzui, any idea what could cause that? (^)
<salgado> sinzui, https://edge.launchpad.net/~locoteams times out when I have maps *not* shown, but doesn't time out when they are shown
 * sinzui looks
<sinzui> salgado: I was about to say there was a bug in the template, but I see this is AS BLOODY DESIGNED
<Ampelbein> salgado: i also get a timeout with maps enabled: OOPS-1283ED149
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1283ED149
<sinzui> salgado: Ampelbein: bug 262193 is the root cause
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262193 in launchpad-registry "new location code allows anyone to set anyone else's location" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262193
<sinzui> Ampelbein: salgado: the page timesout because we are supposed to show the number of unmapped members to entice the user to set their location. The map code is a little more efficient in this case, because it tries to summarise the state. I see the bug map also timesout
<sinzui> s/bug map/big map/
<sinzui> well, the problem also relates to the sheer number of participants in the team (getMappedParticipantsBounds) The small map limits the number to 30 I think.
<Ampelbein> sinzui: couldn't you just implement a "count limit" for the unmapped users? Like "more than 1000 users don't have location set, do it now".
<sinzui> Ampelbein: I would rather remove the whole feature, but yes, we could limit the count to 100
<Ampelbein> sinzui: +1 for removal. I personally don't have a problem giving away by location but I see valid reasons to object anyone being able to set it.
<Ampelbein> (but i'm just a user so my vote doesn't count I guess ;-)
<sinzui> Ampelbein: The feature has proven to cause a lot of performance bugs. We will have to land a hack to keep the page working if we keep the feature
<holzmodem> hi, is this normal https://edge.launchpad.net/builders/mercury << running Started 3 days, 23 hours, 39 minutes, 20.3 seconds  ago
<devfil> can someone please tell me why my account is still bugged? https://launchpad.net/~d.filoni And why does https://launchpad.net/~d-filoni account exist? thanks
<CardinalFang> rockstar, thumper: someone suggested you may be interested in new, minor bug 396168.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 396168 in launchpad "resubmit merge proposal from branch page, instead of merge-proposal state" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/396168
<bigjools> holzmodem: thanks for pointing that out, I'll get it sorted
<rockstar> CardinalFang, hi
<CardinalFang> j0!
<ahasenack> Hi there, I need to change the milestone of 129 bugs, any tips?
<Ampelbein> ahasenack: i'd use the api and python-launchpadlib
<ahasenack> so, one needs to be a programmer
<Ampelbein> ahasenack: it's not that complicated. python is easy ;-)
<ahasenack> yeah, I have a few scripts in it
<Ampelbein> ahasenack: you can always go and change the milestone by hand.
<ahasenack> Ampelbein: now it's a question of what will take more time: do that for 129 bugs manually, or learn the launchpad api and write a script to do it
<ahasenack> of course, I'll have to consider if I will ever have to do it again
<Ampelbein> ahasenack: right. and you could share your work with others who might encounter the same
<Ampelbein> ahasenack: may i /msg you?
<ahasenack> Ampelbein: sure
<Brekitz> So I have this problem with ubuntustudio-control and I found this rm_lock_file_on_quit.debdiff under Bug #395803. Now how do I use it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 395803 in ubuntustudio-controls "Ubuntu Studio Controls cannot be restarted after clicking 'X'" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/395803
<gini107> while checking out a branch - i am getting this error
<gini107> Server is too old for streaming pull, reconnecting.  (Upgrade the server to Bazaar 1.2 to avoid this)
<gini107> - [============                                              ] Transferring 0/4
<gini107> and the transfer is not completeing
<Brekitz> More specifically how do I get the package source tree for rm_lock_file_on_quit.debdiff
#launchpad 2009-07-07
<wgrant> Loggerhead has been 500ing for me a lot lately.
<thumper> mthaddon: codebounce?
<mthaddon> thumper: no problems atm as far as nagios can tell
<thumper> mthaddon: thanks for checking
<mthaddon> thumper: although I did have to restart it over the weekend
<mthaddon> (so had probably been down for a bit)
<mwhudson> wgrant: but it works if you retry, right?
* mwhudson changed the topic of #launchpad to: Current incident: Unable to log into Launchpad? Email feedback@launchpad.net | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: mwhudson | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<mwhudson> i've seen that a few times
<wgrant> mwhudson: Eventually.
<wgrant> It always fails immediately (so it's probably not a timeout), but sometimes works after several refreshes.
 * wgrant has to run.
<bjsnider> is there a config.log type thing for build failures in a ppa? i need in-depth information on why something is not building. more information than what is in the buildfailure.txt file
<wgrant> bjsnider: You can only see what's in the log.
<wgrant> So you'll need to get it to dump stuff to stdout/err
<bjsnider> you mean what's in the buildfailure.txt file?
<wgrant> The build log that Launchpad gives you.
<bjsnider> right
<bjsnider> i need to know during the configure check where it's looking for something and why it can't find it
<wgrant> bjsnider: Can you not reproduce it in pbuilder or sbuild locally?
<bjsnider> i could if i could add a ppa as a source in pbuilder
<wgrant> You can.
<wgrant> Just add it to sources.list.
<bjsnider> it depends on a package that does not exist anywhere in ubuntu
<wgrant> There might even be a commandline option for it.
<bjsnider> what sources.list?
<wgrant> Inside the pbuilder.
<bjsnider> well, let's say i can do that. is there a detailed log in pbuilder?
<wgrant> There is a commandline option to pbuilder to give you a shell in the tarball, and another to rebuild the tarball after you make changes.
<wgrant> I would get a shell in the clean pbuilder environment, build the package with debuild -b, and then poke around in the failed build directory.
<bjsnider> what is the -b switch doing?
<bjsnider> oh, you mean build
<bjsnider> i always just type "build"
<wgrant> -b is binary-only.
<bjsnider> well, all i need is the configure check
<wgrant> Best to try a full build. You should always be test-building before you upload, anyway.
<bjsnider> i try to do that
<bjsnider> i don't see where pbuilder stores its config files
<wgrant> Which are you looking for? sources.list?
<bjsnider> right
<wgrant> It's in the tarball.
<wgrant> So you need to use pbuilder --login, plus some other option which I forget to make it save the changes afterwards.
<wgrant> My memory is a bit hazy, as I haven't used pbuilder for a couple of years.
<bjsnider> it'snot documented in the cloud, that i could find
<RAOF> --login --save-after-login
<bjsnider> wgrant, why don't you use pbuilder anymore?
<wgrant> bjsnider: I use sbuild.
<bjsnider> never heard of it sir
<wgrant> It's what the buildds use.
<wgrant> Or, similar to it.
<wgrant> It uses LVM, so it's cheaper to start.
<wgrant> Plus it reuses my development schroots.
<persia> Hrm?  Doesn't pbuilder reuse the chroots as well?  I favour sbuild/schroot over pbuilder/pbuilder --login, but I didn't think they were that different in functionality.
<wgrant> persia: I use schroot for other things than just building.
<persia> I also.  I just thought that pbuilder --login would achieve the same, when not using --save-after-login
<wgrant> Ah, right, but pbuilder's aren't persistent.
<persia> Although I don't know if there is an equivalent to schroot -p
 * ajmitch never got round to setting up schroot & sbuild properly
<wgrant> persia: pbuilder doesn't do schroot -b either, AFAICT.
<wgrant> And I need that.
<persia> Ah.  I understand.  My schroot's also aren't persistent: I always use snapshots.
<wgrant> I do too, but these snapshots often live for months.
<persia> ajmitch, If you have LVM, and a few gig free, mk-sbuild-lv from ubuntu-dev-tools does it for you.
<ajmitch> oh, it was put in there? useful
 * wgrant remembers the pain of figuring it all out before mk-sbuild-lv was around.
<ajmitch> I take it that you mean a few GB unallocated in LVM
<ajmitch> which I don't appear to have right now
<persia> ajmitch, well, a few gig unallocated somewhere.  Adding it to LVM isn't so much :)
<persia> lvresize?
<ajmitch> that takes work, including shrinking a large filesystem :)
<ajmitch> I think I may wait until I get some new drives
<ajmitch> 1TB drives are looking rather cheap
 * ajmitch guesses we're getting increasingly off-topic for here
<bjsnider> wgrant, is it possible for a configure check to failbecause althought he file it's looking for is present, that file contains a number of things not recognized, ie. it's too different?
<bjsnider> i don't know if i'm making any sense there
<wgrant> bjsnider: I have no idea what build system you are talking about.
<wgrant> Anything is possible.
<bjsnider> pbuilder
<wgrant> That's not a build system.
<wgrant> autoconf, SCons, distutils?
<wgrant> s/autoconf/autotools/
<bjsnider> in other words, let's say that i run the configure script
<bjsnider> it finds suchandsuch.h
<wgrant> Ah, autotools. I am running away now.
<bjsnider> but it's supposed to check inside that file for certain things. and the file is so different from what it used to be when this program was released that the configure check fails?
<wgrant> Quite possible.
<bjsnider> but
<bjsnider> when i run ./configure --prefix=/usr right here outside pbuilder or anything else everything works fine
<wgrant> You are probably missing a build-dependency.
<bjsnider> where, in pbuilder?
<wgrant> In debian/control.
<bjsnider> well, it is complaining about X11/Xlib.h being missing
<wgrant> You need to have libx11-dev in your Build-Depends line.
<bjsnider> if you're right i must have it installed on this system right now
<bjsnider> and i do
<bjsnider> wgrant, how do i generate an aclocal.m4 file?
<wgrant> bjsnider: Probably by running aclocal.
<wgrant> But I am deliberately ignorant of many of autotools' intricacies.
<bjsnider> deliberately
<bjsnider> you have nothing but bottomless contempt for anyone that would use it?
<wgrant> Not quite.
<micahg> how often do ppas update their package lists?
<wgrant> micahg: You mean the Packages files on ppa.launchpad.net?
<micahg> yes
<wgrant> Every 5 minutes.
<micahg> ok
<micahg> thansk
<bjsnider> it worked. wgrant, you are a steely-eyed missile man, sir.
<wgrant> bjsnider: Excellent.
<bjsnider> wgrant, is it possible to have a patch applied after make but before make install?
<wgrant> bjsnider: If you write the rules file properly.
<wgrant> But you probably don't want to do that.
<bjsnider> wgrant, stupid question, but you know the numebrs at the start of a patcch file name? where do those come from? who decides what the number should be?
<lifeless> bjsnider: whoever makes it
<lifeless> they are usuaully ordering instructions
<mwhudson> wgrant: has your launchpad account been fixed yet
<mwhudson> ?
<wgrant> mwhudson: Oh yeah, days ago.
<mwhudson> oh ok
<wgrant> You would have heard a lot more from me otherwise :P
 * mwhudson grumbles about people not cc:ing feedback@ when they fix things
<mwhudson> wgrant: yes, that's what i was thinking, good to be sure though
<wgrant> ~d.filoni asked a few times over the weekend.
<wgrant> And emailed feedback@ some days ago.
<wgrant> And is still dead.
<wgrant> mwhudson: The email hadn't been forwarded to stub at the time he fixed mine.
<mwhudson> yeah, i see a question from him too
<mwhudson> i'll assign it to stub
<mwhudson> Current incident: Unable to log into Launchpad? Email feedback@launchpad.net | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<mwhudson> gar!
* mwhudson changed the topic of #launchpad to: Current incident: Unable to log into Launchpad? Email feedback@launchpad.net | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<RenatoSilva> is there a way to give a lp branch to someone?
<RenatoSilva> or share...
<RAOF_> Change the owner.
<persia> RenatoSilva, How do you mean "give"?
<RenatoSilva> RAOF_: I can't put any value there
<RenatoSilva> RAOF_: only my teams
<persia> For sharing, just give them the URL, and bzr branch ought do the right thing.
<RenatoSilva> persia: I mean to give others permission to push in the branch
<persia> That needs a team.  Just push to lp:${team-name}/${product}/${branch}
<RenatoSilva> persia: I'm kind of doing a starting work, then I want to yield it to other person
<RenatoSilva> persia: any team name or do I need to create the team previously?
<RenatoSilva> persia: it would be kind of temp team
<persia> Well, any team to which you belong (otherwise you won't have permission to push there).
<persia> Perhaps you don't need it.
<RenatoSilva> persia: why
<persia> Just do the work, then publish the branch, then let them pull the branch, and continue the work from there.
<persia> It's only when there is parallel development that merging matters.  If it's a simple handoff, it's fairly clean.
<RenatoSilva> persia: maybe, I just have to tell them to continue, they may think I will be responsible to finish the work
<persia> Right.
<RenatoSilva> persia: actually it's a small change, isn't it better to just attach a patch to the bug?
<persia> So, when you do the handover, make them branch, and publish their branch.  Then mark yours as "Abandoned".
<persia> RenatoSilva, Depends on the project.  Each project has different ways they prefer to receive patches.  If you're creating one, you get to determine the rules.
<RenatoSilva> persia: bzr-java-lib
<RenatoSilva> persia: I'll create a branch as I think they would do anyway with my patch
<persia> The bzr guys tend to use bzr, yes :)
<RenatoSilva> persia: I just feel a bit uncomformtable with pushing the whole lib just to publish a small change...
<RenatoSilva> how do I query saved locations?
<persia> The library isn't in bzr already?
<RenatoSilva> in bzr? what do you mean?
<persia> You're uncomfortable with pushing a whole library.
<persia> Therefore, I presume that the library is not already in bzr, or you could push a stacked branch.
<persia> (or if it's in bzr for non-LP, then this isn't the best place to ask)
<RenatoSilva> persia: what does it mean "in bzr"? using bzr?
<RenatoSilva> btw what's a stacked branch?
<persia> Does there exist a prior bzr repository on LP for this library?
<RenatoSilva> yes
<RenatoSilva> I branched it
<persia> Right.  So when you push your branch, it will stack, and you won't be pushing the entire thing.
<RenatoSilva> Created new stacked branch referring to /~verterok/bzr-java-lib/bzr-java-lib
<RenatoSilva> what's that?
<persia> It means it only contains your changes, rather than the entire branch.
<RenatoSilva> so it pushes only my revisions?
<RenatoSilva> great!
<RenatoSilva> persia: but if I need something like diff between the branches, then it will start accessing the main branch, right?
<RenatoSilva> or log
<persia> Right.  You have a copy of the main branch locally, and LP has a copy of the main branch locally, so everyone is happy.
<RenatoSilva> ok got it
<RenatoSilva> I mean, if the main branch is deleted or renamed, mine will be broken
<persia> That goes beyond my understanding of LP.  Maybe.
<RenatoSilva> ok thanks!
 * RenatoSilva has been receiving a few server errors from lp's loggerhead these days
<jml> what does greyed out branding on the person page imply?
<mwhudson> jml: deactivated person i think
<mwhudson> or more likely right now, a damaged person from the email snafu
<wgrant> jml: It says in the title 'X does not use Launchpad'. Unclaimed, deactivated, suspended or broken person, as mwhudson says.
<jml> mwhudson, wgrant: thanks. I noticed the HTML title eventually.
<wgrant> Or the greyed-out image could just be the user trying to confuse you. *cough* lifeless.
<wgrant> bigjools: Is exposing ISPR in the API feasible?
<bigjools> wgrant: it's feasible, but why?
<wgrant> bigjools: Uploader/maintainer information, for one thing.
<bigjools> we can put that on the publication
<wgrant> I guess so.
<wgrant> Looks like bug #372704.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 372704 in soyuz "expose Signed-by and Changed-by via API" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/372704
<bigjools> I don't mind exposing SPR if it's really wanted, but you have to consider that it needs additional navigation, which removes some of the appeal for users IMO
<bigjools> that should be an easy one to fix
 * bigjools might do it today
<wgrant> bigjools: I don't see how the extra navigation is a problem, but the additional requests might be.
<wgrant> As much as I hate stuffing those things in ISPPH, it's certainly more efficient.
<bigjools> well by navigation, I mean having to find a separate object
<bigjools> and yes, there is no resource URL for them anyway
<wgrant> It'd be great if you could do that soon.
<james_w> http://pypi.python.org/pypi/Hatta
<james_w> a possibility for wiki support in LP?
<rowinggolfer> so last night, having misplaced my dev laptop, I used my son's computer. told bzr who I was, created an ssh key, and pushed some new code to the main trunk of my project.
<rowinggolfer> this thought has struck me.....
<rowinggolfer> perhaps I am missing something, but
<rowinggolfer> what is there to stop someone doing exactly the same thing and pushing some malicious code into my project..
<rowinggolfer> masquerading as myself?
<wgrant> jml: I suspect that rather than the person in bug #394947 being a not-fully-registered account, it had its email addresses stolen last week. The user needs to be emailed manually, as LP won't be emailing them.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 394947 in launchpad-code "Bad error message when resolving lp URLs for users with no preferred email" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/394947
<noodles775> rowinggolfer: I'm hoping you had to add your new key to your lp account first?
<rowinggolfer> noodles775: I did.
<noodles775> rowinggolfer: so that's what should stop someone pretending to be you... they need to have a key that only you should have...
<wgrant> bzr does have a revision-signing feature which uses an OpenPGP key.
<rowinggolfer> noodles775: ok... they need a key I get that.
<rowinggolfer> but you see my point?
 * wgrant doesn't.
<wgrant> Your key is password-protected, and should only be on systems that you control.
<wgrant> Same as any other credential.
<bigjools> rowinggolfer: you logged into your LP account, nobody else can do that unless you hand over your password
<rowinggolfer> bigjools: ah.. gotcha.
<rowinggolfer> knew I was missing something.
<bigjools> :)
<rowinggolfer> registering the key is done over ssl connection...
<rowinggolfer> thanks fellas. I am at peace again.
<rowinggolfer> although I need to harden up my launchpad password :)
<rowinggolfer> ok. changed my password from "password" to "PaSsWoRd". no-one will guess that ;)
* mrevell changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<Jeruvy> I'm having trouble downloading the CoC in ff3.5?
<Jeruvy> ah nvm, it seems to be a plugin issue.
<rowinggolfer> is the coc a plugin?
<Jeruvy> rowinggolfer: no the code of conduct, its a text file.  Sorry its for ubuntu I should have mentioned that.  I confirmed nothing was downloading, so I killed all my plugins and it works.
<rowinggolfer> Jeruvy: I have signed the coc.
<Jeruvy> rowinggolfer: thats what I'm trying to do atm :)
<mbt> kkubasik: Are you around?
<RoAkSoAx> hey guys. Who has rights to upload to PPA. All members on a team or just administrators?
<beuno> RoAkSoAx, all members of the team that owns that PPA
<RoAkSoAx> beuno, ok awesome thanks :)
<slayton> can you setup pbuilder to pull packages from a ppa?
<bigjools> beuno, RoAkSoAx: and as of our next release, you can give arbitrary third parties upload permissions as well
<RoAkSoAx> bigjools, that's perfect :)
<bigjools> yes I know, we rock :)
<RoAkSoAx> bigjools, any plans on restricting upload rights to members on a team?
<bigjools> RoAkSoAx: no, there isn't.  You can work around that now with this new feature.
<RoAkSoAx> bigjools, ok cool then
<slayton> why the long build times on launchpad?  I just uploaded a package that says it won't build for 11 hours
<bigjools> slayton: it looks like we're missing a few builders, I don't know why, but I expect they'll be back soon enough
<maxb> slayton: https://launchpad.net/builders <-- as you can see there, the queue is large
<Fauli> Hi everyone.
<Fauli> After having used the Bazaar launchpad-login plugin, I always receive errors with bzr.
<Fauli> bzr: ERROR: Server sent an unexpected error: ('error', "<Fault -1: 'OOPS-1284XMLP17'>")
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1284XMLP17
<Fauli> ubottu does not help me, I have no login....
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Xhema> who can approve my translation queue here? https://translations.launchpad.net/shqipoffice/+imports
<james_w> Fauli: hey, my hunch is that you were hit by a problem the other day that corrupted the accounts of a few people
<james_w> Fauli: are you able to log in to the web UI ok?
<Fauli> james_w: I will try to relogin...currently it is working fine.
<Fauli> james_w: Yes, logging in works fine.
<james_w> Fauli: do you have a preferred email address set?
<RenatoSilva> How to generate a diff again for a merge proposal?
<Fauli> james_w: "Currently you don't have a contact address in Launchpad." means I don't
<Fauli> ?
<james_w> I guess so
<james_w> I suspect if you set one then you may find that it will work again
<james_w> otherwise an LP dev may be able to tell you if you were hit by that problem and put it right
<Fauli> james_w: Ok, I cannot select my "normal" addresses as  LP contact, just some secondary ones. If I try to add the primary ones I get a "this email address is already registered, although I cannot find it anywhere"
<Fauli> Move that quote sign.
<james_w> Fauli: sounds to me like you were hit by that problem then, but I'm just guessing, sorry
<james_w> the advice that was in the topic until a few hours ago was to email "feedback@launchpad.net" if that was the case
<Fauli> james_w: Will LP admins know what I am talking about or is there a key word I should use?
<james_w> I'm not sure what the keyword would be, sorry
<james_w> I'm sure they are all aware of the problem though
<james_w> Fauli: did you file a bug on bzr about this a couple of days ago?
<Fauli> james_w: Yes, it just vanished...
<james_w> I thought it sounded familiar, but I can't find it either
<james_w> that might be related
<Fauli> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/76327 is what I did today.
<Fauli> james_w: Thanks for your help I wrote an email to them.
<james_w> np
<mxpxpod> I don't want to sound impatient, but how would I speed up the creation of a project group?  We're trying to evaluate launchpad and it seems like the creation of our project group is taking a long time
<qwebirc_sucks> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~renatosilva/bzr-xmloutput/encoding-fixes/annotate/head:/tests/test_service.py --> Internal Server Error. Different machines, has been happening these days
<beuno> mwhudson, around yet  ^
<beuno> hrm
<beuno> annotate seems to be broken
<qwebirc_sucks> is it happening to you too?
<beuno> qwebirc_sucks, yes
<mwhudson> beuno: hello
<mwhudson> beuno: bounce on refresh
<mwhudson> (probably)
<james_w> why can't I use created_since_date in a getPublishedSources call?
<james_w> the apidoc says that I can
<james_w> I get "ValueError: Unrecognized parameter(s): 'create_since_date'" if I try
<LarstiQ> james_w: typo missing a 'd'
<james_w> nice
<james_w> thanks LarstiQ :-)
<LarstiQ> gladly :)
<kb9vqf> FYI, we're really down on builders today...
#launchpad 2009-07-08
<kb9vqf> Is there a reason most of the build machines are down?
<wgrant> kb9vqf: I believe most of the buildds are not dedicated machines - they're only used as buildds when they're not doing other things. Sometimes they're needed for their original purpose, so they go missing for a while.
<kb9vqf> Thanks!  Is there a way to set up a private builder on one of my servers here?
<wgrant> Not one that will upload to Launchpad, no.
<kb9vqf> Rats
<james_w> wgrant: do you know of a faster way to get the list of source packages than iterating over getPublishedSources?
<james_w> doing that is dog slow
<wgrant> james_w: I iterate over Packages.
<wgrant> So, no.
<james_w> I can just grab the Sources files and read them, but that's a pain
<james_w> ok, thanks
<wgrant> You could iterate over getPublishedSources with a large batch size, and just get the names out of the resource URLs, rather than actually fetching them.
<james_w> yeah, that would speed it up
<poolie> spm: are you here, or still on leave?
<poolie> hi james_w
<james_w> hey poolie
 * wgrant kicks edge a few times.
<wgrant> I just got a 503 from it.
<mwhudson> mthaddon: ^ edge appserver fail?
<wgrant> That doesn't normally cause a 503, though...
<wgrant> Hm. Reproducible.
<mthaddon> mwhudson: not according to nagios...
 * wgrant catches.
 * mthaddon does a manual check
<mthaddon> all seems to be up - what URL, wgrant?
<wgrant> Oh.
<wgrant> A timeout, of course.
<wgrant> Never mind me.
<wgrant> james_w: Does getPublishedSources not time out for you?
<wgrant> Maybe if I narrow my search...
<james_w> not currently
<james_w> a whole one does
<james_w> some I'm always careful to call it with arguments
<james_w> the biggest thing I do is (state="Published", distro_series=ubuntu.current_series)
<wgrant> Right.
<james_w> which seems to sneak in
<wgrant> A bit strange that even a small slice times out if there are no args.
<Ampelbein> the cve-icon in bug 396807 is displaced, firefox3.0 on edge.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 396807 in amule "Security issue allows code execution, CVE-2009-1440" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/396807
<Ampelbein> in fact, the whole cve link looks displaced.
<micahg> same in FF3.5
<wgrant> Bug #393186
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 393186 in launchpad "CVE reference links are misformatted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/393186
<Ampelbein> wgrant: ah, the allknowing wgrant. thanks! ;-)
<Ampelbein> (or at least the know-how-to-search-with-correct-keywords-wgrant)
<mwhudson> wgrant: please tell me if you get one of those 500s from codebrowse
<wgrant> mwhudson: Will do. Is it fixed already?
<mwhudson> wgrant: no, but it's proving to be much harder to reproduce than i expected, which means that i don't really know what's going on
<wgrant> mwhudson: Ah, OK.
<islam> 0645064506430646 0646062a063906310641
<islam>  062706300627 064506270641064a0647 064506460639
<islam>  06270628064a 063906310628
<micahg> islam: this is an english channel
<persia> islam, Please use UTF8 also
 * wgrant wonders why anybody would use anything other than UTF-8.
<persia> It's not the default encoding for some operating systems.
<persia> For example, all the handhelds in Japan use ISO-2022-JP, which means that email in Japan is now nearly all ISO-2022-JP, and switching to UTF8 has *huge* penalties with the installed base.
<persia> (these are mostly TRON, but some Windows, some Linux, and some other stuff)
<RAOF> Interesting story: a gnome-do contributor was wondering why loggerhead was showing his newly added source file as a binary file.  Turns out his copy of visual studio saves source files in UTF-16.
<persia> Doesn't Vista usually use UCS2 (not UTF16)?
<RAOF> No idea, the closest I've got to it is a windows 7 VM.
<persia> Mostly the same as UTF16, except non-extensible (every character is 16 bits), which limits the codespace.
<persia> (I believe all UCS2 is UTF16, but not all UTF16 is UCS2).
<RAOF> That could be right; I just ran "file" against the source file.
<RAOF> It said UTF-16, but if that's true then there's no way it could distinguish UCS2 from UTF16.
<persia> Hmm.  Looking it up, it appears Microsoft has declared a migration from UCS2 to UTF16, so I may out-of-date.
<islam> Enter text here..ghhhhhhhhhh.
<islam> ghgh
<wgrant> Those are quite some build queues.
<stark> help?
<stark> there's like ten million nicks here but nobody actually reading?
<micahg> stark: what it your issue?
<persia> Lots of people reading.  Nobody likely to respond to such a vague question.  The more specific your question, the more likely someone will answer.
<micahg> *is
<stark> how do i turn off the subject prefixing?
<persia> In what context?
<stark> in launchpad mailing lists
<stark> sorry for before, i waited a minute after joining and didn't see any messages,
<stark> also, i forgot to go to sleep last night so i'm a bit testy, i should probably log off before i say something else ill-advised
<persia> Sometimes there isn't much traffic, until someone has a new question.  Now you just have to wait until someone who knows about mailing lists reads the backscroll.  Be warned, it may be a fair few hours.
<stark> uhm, does anyone here now know wich mailing list manager launchpad uses? or did it roll its own?
<stark> sigh
<wgrant> stark: Launchpad uses Mailman. There is no per-user option exposed to turn off subject-prefixing.
<wgrant> (in the Launchpad implementation, that is)
<stark> mailman has such a per-user option
<persia> Is there a per-list option so exposed?
<wgrant> Right, but Launchpad has it's own UI.
<wgrant> persia: I don't think so, but I don't remember.
<stark> well i don't really care about the ui
<persia> stark,
<persia> stark, Except that without a UI element, you can't twiddle it, which makes the UI all-important.
<stark> I have to say prefixing subjects is idiotic to begin with but making it mandatory is even worse
<wgrant> stark: I agree.
<wgrant> stark: Consider filing a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+filebug.
<stark> having it be optional doesn't really solve all the problems since the prefixes still pop up randomly depending on what order you receive the messages, but it's better than nothing if people are going to insist on making this error with every new mailing list out there
<stark> i meant every new mailing list manager out there but every new mailing list almost works too
<stark> well there you go
<stark> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+bug/396888
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 396888 in launchpad-registry "prefixing subjects in mailing list posts considered harmful" [Undecided,New]
<stark> feel free to pipe up supporting me :)
 * wgrant already me-too'd and subscribed.
<persia> mailing lists are registry bugs?
<wgrant> persia: Yes.
<wgrant> They're owned by teams, which are Registry's domain.
<wgrant> "The Registry is the Launchpad core: distributions, project-groups, projects, persons, and teams. Communication tasks like email and mailing lists are also part of the Registry."
<persia> Described that way, it makes sense.
<micahg> should a bug about content in emails be filed against launchpad or another component?
<wgrant> micahg: What type of email?
<micahg> status update of bug
<wgrant> micahg: https://bugs.launchpad.net/malone/+filebug
<micahg> attachments removed when private are linked in same e-mail as changes done after bug is made public
<wgrant> That's already filed.
<wgrant> Bug #385400, it seems.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 385400 in malone "Apport retracer removal of coredump attachments fails to protect privacy" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/385400
<micahg> hmm thought it was bug 181365
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 181365 in malone "Link to CoreDump.gz is sent by e-mail when Apport bug is marked as duplicate" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181365
<micahg> I guess you found the dupe
<wgrant> Indeed.
<wgrant> And I even commented on that old one :(
<micahg> you've got over 600 bugs open related to you
<micahg> I wouldn't worry about forgetting one of them :)
<micahg> thanks for letting me know it was in there though
<wgrant> np
<micahg> I guess I just have to remove coredumps over a span of time until it's fixed
<micahg> wait for th efirst e-mail
<micahg> then make it public
<wgrant> That won't help, unfortunately.
<wgrant> You have to wait for librarian to expire and remove the file.
<wgrant> As the URL is visible in the activity log.
<micahg> ah
<micahg> that makes it even worse
<micahg> how long does that take?
<wgrant> I don't know. But it could well only delete things every 24 hours, or even less frequently.
<micahg> ugh, that bug should be publicized at least for Bug Control
<micahg1> I'lll talk to bdmurray in the morning about it
 * micahg needs sleep...thanks again for your help wgrant
<wgrant> Night micahg.
<micahg> night wgrant
<Garfeild> hello
<Garfeild> I have problem with launchpad. I have account on launchpad since 2007, but now it looks like deactivated. https://launchpad.net/~garfeild-ubuntu
<wgrant> What perfect timing stub had.
<wgrant> Garfeild: There was a problem about a week ago with some accounts. Try emailing feedback@launchpad.net, mentioning your Launchpad username and email address. They can probably sort you out.
<Garfeild> thank you
<Xhema> good morning
<Xhema> can someone please approve my pot file imports?
<Xhema> http://translations.launchpad.net/shqipoffice/+imports
<mrevell> jtv:  are you able to help Xhema?
<jtv> Xhema: having a look
<Xhema> jtv, thanks dude
<maxb> wgrant: Does the librarian ever expire things?
<Xhema> we can use the poedit to work offline
<Xhema> but it would be nice to get the translations going
 * jtv wonders how Xheme knows he's a dude...  :)
<jtv> maxb: yes it does
<jtv> Xhema: I see differently-structured uploads...  Best is to keep each template in its own directory.  I'll keep the structure uploaded by the loco.
<jtv> Xhema, routine question: are you the authors of this program?
<Xhema> jtv, no
<jtv> Xhema: oh, this is a "translating X to Y" project.  That's a problem.
<Xhema> i am the loco
<jtv> Xhema: the way Launchpad works, a project is registered exactly once.  From there you can then translate to any language.
<Xhema> i used the structured option to import from bzr
<Xhema> the project open office is registered already
<Xhema> the are using some pootle thing to translate
<Xhema> we would like to use lauchpad for the albanian translation
<Xhema> because there are more translators there
<Xhema> and the pootle is not ever setup yet
<Xhema> there is no albanian translation of open office available as open source
<Xhema> we have taken the open source po files
<jtv> What about the Ubuntu OO.o package?
<Xhema> that is an packaging, but the translations are managed upstream
<Xhema> our goal is to do the work in launchpad
<Xhema> and submit the results to oo.org for inclusion
<Xhema> in the upstream
<Xhema> then it will trickle down to the normal ubunutu
<Xhema> downstream
<Xhema> there are 70 people on the albanian translators in launchpad
<Xhema> and we dont want to have to get them to learn pootle
<jtv> Xhema: I'm afraid we can't have a separate project for this...  But how about this?
<Xhema> and register on another server
<Xhema> i am listening
<jtv> You work on the Ubuntu translations, then use the new "only changes made in Launchpad" export option to get what you change.
<jtv> Then you can easily submit those upstream.
<Xhema> itok
<Xhema> lets see
<Xhema> you are saying that the open office strings are there?
<Xhema> i doubt it
<Xhema> i looked for a while and could not find anything
<jtv> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/openoffice.org
 * Xhema looks
<jtv> (It's a bit hard to navigate...)
 * Xhema looks
<jtv> Not sure we have exactly the export option you need there though.
<Xhema> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/openoffice.org/+pots/sw-app
<Xhema> thats find
<Xhema> now where is the albanian?
<Xhema> i see why i did not find it.
<Xhema> i was looking in the albanian language
<Xhema> it is not setup there
<Xhema> :)
<Xhema> as long as we can translate
<jtv> Hmm... it should be listed there, even if the Albanian translation is still empty.
<Xhema> ok
<Xhema> well, that is a different issue
<Xhema> i should make an question?
<henninge> Xhema: do you have albanian set as a preferred language?
<Xhema> yes
<Xhema> umm
<Xhema> perfered, let me see
<Xhema> not on this computer, i am not logged in
<jtv> henninge: the distroserieslanguage listing includes all languages, not just preferred ones.
<henninge> Xhema: in Launchpad, I mean
<Xhema> i am not logged in on this comptuer,
<Xhema> hold on
<henninge> jtv: yes, but if there really are no translations in Albanian it is only listed if you have it set as a preferred language.
<Xhema> ahhh
<Xhema> nice
<Xhema> i see
<Xhema> so we can stard
<Xhema> just wait
<Xhema> thanks guys
<Xhema> i can close my project if this works
<jtv> Xhema: two things though:
<Xhema> that is great
<Xhema> yes
 * Xhema listens
<Xhema> jtv, ?
<jtv> 1. I'm not sure we're actively using the LP OO.o translations in Ubuntu at the moment.  Of course if you submit upstream that won't matter much in itself,
<jtv> but of course it's better if there's someone to keep the templates up-to-date.  :)
<Xhema> 1. agreed. we just want to use launchpad as a staging system
<jtv> dpm may know.
<Xhema> and i am registerd on oo.org
<Xhema> and trying to get the project started there
<Xhema> it is very difficult due to historical issues
<ubuntu> i started translating on launchpad ooo
<jtv> 2. The "Launchpad changes only" export option is available when exporting the Albanian translation of a single template, but not for the whole package.  (And there are rather a lot of templates).
<Xhema> but we will get that upstream going
<Xhema> 2. that is what perl is for, right?
<dpm> jtv: Xhema we're currently not using the Launchpad translations for OO.o, but we're working on enabling them for Karmic
<Xhema> we are going to work one template at a time
<Xhema> and really, i can script it if needed
<jtv> Xhema: wouldn't have picked perl myself, but hey, anything that'll script.  :-)
<Xhema> sure jtv, i can also make it in some other language if you like
<Xhema> like c :)
<Xhema> or nasm
<jtv> Xhema: up to you.  :-)  The hardest part is catching the email that you get with the link to the exported file.
<Xhema> even python
<Xhema> well,
<Xhema> look
 * jtv boggles at the thought of scripting this stuff in assembly
<Xhema> that must be the smallest problem
<jtv> Actually making the request you can probably do with a single wget or curl command line.
<Xhema> i think we can work on the writer first
<Xhema> heroid, welcome. he is my translator genious
<Xhema> i dont speak albanian really :)
<Xhema> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/openoffice.org/+pots/connectivity-resource/sq/+translate
<Xhema> ok here is the first string.
<Xhema> it works.
<Xhema> great
<Xhema> ok, guys
<Xhema> I will shut down that project and help you guys with the main jaunty stream
<Xhema> of course that was my orginial intent
<Xhema> you can see from my question here, that was wrongly answered, we always wanted to use what is available :
<Xhema> https://answers.launchpad.net/rosetta/+question/75607
<Xhema> they did not point us at this project
<jtv> Xhema: from a quick scan the answer doesn't look wrong as such, just missing a bit.
<Xhema> ok
<Xhema> well, the important bit was that we dont need to do all that
<jtv> It's a very natural thing, because Launchpad almost has two different faces...  projects, and Ubuntu.
<Xhema> just to go to this link here and start translating
<jtv> Is there an Albanian translation team for Ubuntu yet?  If no, you may want to set one up.
<Xhema> yes there is
<jtv> Ah ok
<Xhema> with 70 active members
<Xhema> we want to get them working on open office
<Xhema>  it would be a high profile project here in the albanian speaking region
<jtv> Then they should be able to review the translations you enter; if they have no interest in working on openoffice then you could consider applying for membership and organizing yourselves around OO.o.
<Xhema> one of our highest profile one
<Xhema> i am registered in oo.org
<jtv> I imagine.  There are markets that Microsoft isn't interested in, where free software can do a job they can't.
<wgrant> maxb: It expires and removes things that are no longer referenced.
<Xhema> and we are working on getting the project setup there
<Xhema> jtv, microsoft is very big here
<jtv> Sorry to hear that.
<Xhema> and has corrupted everyone
<Xhema> i am working on educating people about floss
<Xhema> and you can see the conference we are working on in august
<Xhema> http://kosovasoftwarefreedom.org/
<Xhema> we are working on finding young people like heroid
<Xhema> who have not been corrupted yet
<Xhema> and work with them to learn about floss
<heroid> yep im working on it too :D
<jtv> Xhema, heroid: very glad to hear it.  Hope everything works out.
<Xhema> thanks
<Xhema> we are going to get kicking on this translation
<Xhema> ok, so lets just delete this project
<jtv> yup, have to get an admin for that.
<Xhema> will do
<Xhema> as soon as i get my laptop online
<Xhema> jtv, thanks again. this is really great news. we have been going in circles on this for weeks
<jtv> Xhema: no worries.
<Xhema> jtv, i think i will keep the project for now
<Xhema> and use it as a way to track the merging of the files
<Xhema> the po files from various sources
<Xhema> we can always delete it later
<jtv> Xhema: what you really need for that is a wiki and other such stuff that LP won't give you.
<Xhema> i mean the lauchpad project
<Xhema> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jamesmikedupont/shqipoffice/
<Xhema> we have a wiki
<Xhema> and all that
<Xhema> jtv, now sugar
<Xhema> how can i find the launchpad translation for that
<Xhema> https://translations.launchpad.net/sucrose
<henninge_> Xhema: Hm, that is a project group.
<jtv> Xhema: have you tried "Browse projects4" on the LP front page?
<Xhema> ok
<Xhema> i gotta go
<Xhema> talk later
<Xhema> lots of meetings
<Xhema> thanks dudes
<jtv> by Xhema!
<RenatoSilva> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~renatosilva/bzr-java-lib/log-view-fix/revision/201
<RenatoSilva> Are you seeing two "Maçã" strings there?
<RenatoSilva> lines 54 and 58
<RenatoSilva> it seems a bug with loggerhead
<RenatoSilva> the second one should be "Maçã"
<mwhudson> RenatoSilva: huh, that's a bit strange
<RenatoSilva> mwhudson: what are you seeing?
<mwhudson> what you are seeing
<RenatoSilva> what I said
<RenatoSilva> tow "maçã" strings
<RenatoSilva> it should be only the 1st
<RenatoSilva> 2nd should be "Maçã"
<mwhudson> RenatoSilva: yes, looks like a bug
<RenatoSilva> yeah, notified them
<RenatoSilva> *n
<RenatoSilva> weird bug btw
<RenatoSilva> another bug: I just ugraded ff from 3 to 3.5, and my comment is not wrapped anymore (box overflow on the right):  https://code.launchpad.net/~renatosilva/bzr-java-lib/log-view-fix/+merge/8377
<RenatoSilva> maybe a ff 3.5 bug, maybe a bad html/css in lp
<RenatoSilva> maybe word-wrap: break-word; is no longer supported
<RenatoSilva> it is not standard css afaik
 * RenatoSilva is using firebug
<RenatoSilva> changing the <pre> to the  valid css "white-space: normal" fixes the bug
<RenatoSilva> fyi
<RenatoSilva> actually I'd remove such a <pre>, comments are not code
<james_w> I'm getting a bunch of 503 from the API today
<james_w> anything going on, or have the timeouts been reduced or anything?
<james_w> e.g. OOPS-1285EC149
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1285EC149
<noodles> james_w: Am I reading that oops correctly? Total SQL time 195ms... and it's timing out?
<james_w> noodles: I'm never sure how to read them
<james_w> but I just hit one where the entire process run time was << 1s
<james_w> something seems wonky
<noodles> Yes, it seems to be only 541ms for the oops you linked above too... wierd...
<noodles> bigjools: ^^^^ any ideas?
<bigjools> I had one of those this morning too
<bigjools> no idea
<james_w> it's making it impossible to get anything done on this project today
<noodles> james_w: I'll ask on IS...
<james_w> thanks
<bigjools> thanks noodles
<james_w> I'm thinking I should implement a retrying wrapper anyway, but these are too frequent to make that a workaround today
<james_w> OOPS-1285EC161 for comparison
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1285EC161
<stub> bigjools, noodles: I suspect we are not adding the query that is timing out to the statement log or the timings. I think there is an open bug on this.
<stub> So it is a bug in the OOPS/database guts rather than a mystery.
<noodles> stub: oh, I see.
<noodles> Yes, the query that's listed at the timeout is not included in the list of statements. Right.
<bigjools> stub: I remember that, but I also earlier had a page that timed out very fast (2 seconds)
<stub> Yer - just tested the query. Not a pretty query plan, but executes in half a second.
<stub> So its back to a mystery again where the time went.
<noodles> stub, james_w: bug 396993 if you've got any more info.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 396993 in launchpad-foundations "API timeouts for 500ms queries" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/396993
<nfilus> Hi
<nfilus> who is reviewing newly uploaded translations (.pot)?
<cyberixae> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/396987
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 396987 in debian "[needs-packaging] Drascula: The Vampire Strikes Back" [Unknown,Fix committed]
<cyberixae> Why did this get set to "Fix Committed" for Debian?
<cyberixae> I cannot see any hint towards that direction at the actual Debian bug web page.
<Kangarooo> what's better- put one wish list with all posibilities in one bug report or to put each possible solution in new bug report? if each then in one then some will be decidaed as not gona happen and other will happen. but if all in one then at first discusion could happen witch is better option and then decide for only half that not gonna happen but after 1 week again mind could be changed.. or if all options in each own bug report then maybe all linking
<nfilus> Kangarooo: which package do you mean?
<Kangarooo> I have some ideas for pidgin.. it totally needs improvements and I could put a one big bug report with all possibilities and learning how to make user friendly aplication or I could put many small bug reports- wishlists what could be changed and made better and removed..
<nfilus> then the upstream project is much better for wishlists and discussions
<Kangarooo> also what to tell to people who have ideas but don't want to help make ubuntu better? what would you say so they report what's better.. ?
<nfilus> besides that ubuntu may/will drop pidgin from default install
<Kangarooo> nfilus: why? how did you know that? I want also some inside info.. :)
<Kangarooo> what then people will use?
<james_w> noodles: the problem seems to have resolved itself somewhat
<james_w> I'm going to grab some lunch then work some more on it
<james_w> and try and deal with the 412s I am getting, which I think are because of the scanner
<nfilus> Kangarooo: there's a long ongoing discussion to move to empathy (like on planet.ubuntu.com)
<noodles> james_w: that's good to hear... but I'm still keen to know why it was happening :)
<james_w> me too
<james_w> if we don't know why then it might come back :-)
<james_w> does the web UI retry if there are conflicts in flight?
<james_w> what I think is happening is that the scanner is setting the last_scanned_id on the branch at the same time that I am setting lifecycle_status, and so I get 412
<noodles> I'm not sure... I don't have much to do with the code UI. I know within soyuz if an ajax request fails but update the ui with a retry link for ajax-related stuff.
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: sinzui | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<nhandler> Is it a known issue that the Map on Launchpad only displays direct members of a team afaict
<salgado> nhandler, it's like that by design
<nhandler> salgado: That is what I was thinking, but IMO, that is a flaw. For instance, if I look at ~ubuntumembers to try and see if there are any Ubuntu members living near me, I wouldn't see any. However, I know for a fact that good old nixternal is just a short drive away.
<sinzui> nhandler: the server would timeout trying to get that many members.
<nhandler> sinzui: It would be slightly over 100 more members to get
<sinzui> nhandler: not for many teams
<nhandler> sinzui: Well, maybe generate a large static map image. I think that would be more useful than an incomplete google map
<sinzui> nhandler: since the API is JS, that is not an easy task. May this is doable with OSM
<nfilus> Kangarooo: tell them, that complaining is simple and if they really wish to change something, they should write bug reports, submit  and vote for ideas on brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<persia> sinzui, How many teams have very large numbers of subteams?
 * persia remembers seeing maps including locations of indirect members previously
<sinzui> nfilus: this is a meritocracy like all open source projects. there is no vote.
<sinzui> persia: I don't know off hand. the number in is the hundreds, and they are popular
<persia> Hrm.  I agree with nhandler on this, as there are often important subteam components of various teams.
<sinzui> nhandler: but a bug report suggesting how the feature might work would be very helpful
<persia> Otherwise the map becomes not so useful for some use cases.
<persia> Yes, it's a server load, but that's part of having the map.  Having a incorrect map strikes me as worse than not having one at all.
<nhandler> sinzui: I was going to write one up after checking in here
<sinzui> nhandler:thanks
<nhandler> sinzui: What should I file it against? launchpad?
<sinzui> yes, but if you report it against launchpad-registry it will be tagged quicker
<persia> nhandler, please subscribe me as well
<nhandler> persia: Will do
<sinzui> I imagine we will have a big bill from Google if we implement this feature
<persia> I believe it used to be implemented that way though.
 * sinzui hopes that OSM hackers will help Launchpad switch
<persia> Actually, it appears to still be so.  cf. https://launchpad.net/~motu-council
<persia> nhandler, Are you sure about this bug?  Is it maybe only on edge?
<sinzui> persia: yes, for about 2 months. it has performance issues and we had to switch to https. That is not a free service
<nhandler> persia: It might only be on edge. I'll check
<persia> sinzui, Ah.  That makes more sense.
<sinzui> persia: nhandler: we have not change maps rules in 6 months. the code cannot be tested (again because it is hosted on google) so we change it only as needed
<persia> Then I think that the bug is different than described.
<nhandler> persia: Nope, non-edge still doesn't show me on the ~ubuntumembers map
<persia> I think what is being seen is the optimisation for very large teams, which isn't just about indirect membership.
<sinzui> there is a real bug in the interaction between google and geonames that wrong maps people near 0 degrees longitude in Kazakhstan. That is insane to debug
<maxb> Could a kind admin rescore this build, please?  It's not my PPA, but I'm waiting to test that fix.  It seems to have a score of zero, but the other architectures have built, so whyever it was retried, it should be find to build now. https://launchpad.net/~kim.nguyen/+archive/ppa/+build/1109886
<bigjools> maxb: sure thing
<maxb> thanks
<savvas0> Who should I subscribe to a bug for a possible problem between bzr and rosetta .po/.pot files import? bug #384217 ( and specifically https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/384217/comments/7 )
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 384217 in launchpad "subscribed to a code branch, but did not receive most updates" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 384217 in launchpad "subscribed to a code branch, but did not receive most updates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/384217
<savvas0> I mean when the bzr branch is connected to rosetta for automatic translations import :)
<dpm_> savvas0: you can use the 'Also affects project' link and choose 'rosetta'
<henninge> savvas0: This is a bit tricky but I'd say it is between code and translations.
<henninge> savvas0: yeah, probably ours ... ;)
<savvas0> ok, thank you both! :)
<savvas0> I was kind of brainstorming with a friend of mine for this one, we were looking for common stuff between the bzr imports hehe :P
<savvas0> cheers!
<felipec> I don't understand translations.launchpad.net UI
<felipec> in my projects I've merged all the .po's, how do I tell that to launchpad?
<henninge> felipec: you can't really do that.
<felipec> henninge: I think I got it: set an official branch to my vcs-import, and then configure the translation settings to import template and translation files
<henninge> felipec: yes, you will need to re-import the template and the translations.
<felipec> henninge: what? why? is it going to be imported automatically from git?
<henninge> felipec: sorry, that is what I meant ...
<henninge> felipec: what is the project?
<felipec> henninge: msn-pecan
<henninge> felipec: I only see one template? What did you mean by "merged all the pos"?
<felipec> henninge: pos, not pot
<henninge> felipec: so do you mean you merged the po's from Launchpad back into those in the source?
<felipec> henninge: yeah, in every release
<felipec> henninge: but they still show as purple
<henninge> felipec: yes, so importing them again will turn them green.
<henninge> felipec: and you can do that using bzr imports as you mentioned earlier.
<felipec> henninge: yeah, I set it as automatically and also requested a one time import
<felipec> henninge: but I guess it will take time
<henninge> felipec: no, there is a problem with the naming of the files.
<henninge> felipec: the exported po files you get from Launchpad cannot be imported directly back the way they are named.
<henninge> felipec: I see files like "po/libmsn-pecan-pt.po" in the queue and that is how our export names the files.
<henninge> felipec: for the import to work automatically, it should just be named "po/pt.po" etc.
<henninge> felipec: that way the language can be read from the file name.
<felipec> henninge: pretty limited
<henninge> felipec: yes, I admit, that does need some improvement.
<felipec> henninge: fortunately nothing else seems to be depending on the libmsn-pecan prefix
<henninge> felipec: not that I know of.
<felipec> henninge: ok, I've renamed them
<fta> d'oh! http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/ppa-queues2.png
<fta> it's bad as it means it's impossible to produce a single daily
<fta> when a given package finally gets built (after 24h+), it ftbfs with "State: Failed to upload" because the next version is already in the queue
<maxb> fta: ooh,  your graph is prettier that my graph. What draws it?
<fta> oo calc :(
<Toaster> is there cloaking for launchpad users?
<felipec> henninge: ok, the code is updated and launchpad is still not picking it up
<beuno> felipec, there are some moving parts which sometimes take a few minutes
<beuno> where are you not seeing it reflected?
<felipec> beuno: https://translations.launchpad.net/msn-pecan
<beuno> felipec, you pushed a bzr branch with updated translations?
<felipec> beuno: no, I have always had the updates in my git repo, which is mirrored by vcs-import
<felipec> beuno: and https://code.launchpad.net/msn-pecan is reflecting the latest commit
<beuno> felipec, oh, that's a different URL now
<felipec> beuno: yeah, which reflects the changes are imported
<beuno> felipec,  Last successful import was 35 minutes ago.
<beuno> The next import is scheduled to run in 5 hours.
<beuno> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/msn-pecan/trunk
<felipec> beuno: I know, I said, it's reflecting the latest commit
<beuno> so what's the issue?
<felipec> beuno: git latest commit == bzr latest commit
 * beuno nudges mwhudson 
<felipec> that https://translations.launchpad.net/msn-pecan is not updated
<felipec> never has been
<beuno> felipec, I have no idea why you're talking about translations
<beuno> is your project getting translations from the branch?
<felipec> beuno: I'm talking about translations because I'm interested on translations and translations don't work
<beuno> felipec, let's start again
<beuno> you said:
<felipec> beuno: if you go to the URL, you'll see they show in purple: Newly translated in Launchpad
<beuno> < felipec> henninge: ok, the code is updated and launchpad is still not picking it up
 * beuno nudges danilos as well
<felipec> beuno: yeah, henninge told me to rename the files so that translations.launchpad.net would pick them up
<felipec> beuno: since the code is updated in the bzr branch, the translations should update
<beuno> ok, felipec, good, now I'm back on track
<beuno> and ahve you specified that Launchpad should be using that branch for translations?
<felipec> beuno: yes
<beuno> ok
<beuno> now, danilos, can you take a look  ^
<beuno> felipec, when did you update the git branch with this change?
<felipec> beuno: some hours ago
<beuno> ok, so that's about as dar as I can go into translations, I'll need either henninge or danilos to pitch in
<felipec> beuno: ok, thanks
<beuno> felipec, maybe the import is done once a day
<beuno> not sure
<felipec> beuno: I also requested a manual import
<Saviq> guys, any way to search for bugs that _don't_ have a tag set?
<Saviq> like "-tag" or something?
<Saviq> or !tag?
<beuno> Saviq, yes
 * beuno looks it up
<beuno> Saviq, http://blog.launchpad.net/bug-tracking/searching-bugs-with-tags-now-with-wings
<Saviq> beuno: thanks
<henninge> felipec: still around?
<felipec> henninge: yeap
<henninge> felipec: I am sorry, I only told you half the story ;-)
<henninge> felipec: In order to associate the files automatically with the template their path needs to match that of the template.
<henninge> felipec: but the template is just called "messages.pot", no path.
<henninge> felipec: but no worries
<Ursinha> hey henninge :)
<Ursinha> I have a question
 * Ursinha sees henninge running
<Ursinha> :P
<henninge> felipec: the new names for the files were a great help
<henninge> Ursinha: hold on a sec
<Ursinha> henninge, sure
<henninge> felipec: I approved all the files which was much easier not having to pick the language for each, just the template.
<henninge> felipec: so they are being imported now and the bars are turning green.
<henninge> felipec: sorry for the complications here. Subsequent imports should work without problems now as long as the file names stay the same.
<henninge> Ursinha: what can I do for you?
<henninge> :)
<Ursinha> henninge, it's a question that came up on FISL
<henninge> FISL?
<Ursinha> a guy asked me how ubuntu handles the translations that come with debian packages
<Ursinha> henninge, it's an international free software forum that happens in Brazil
<henninge> ah
<Ursinha> forum internacional software livre in portuguese
<Ursinha> :)
<Ursinha> so
<henninge> Ursinha: I believe that debian just uses the normal gettext system so the translation files that come with a debian package are installed in the locale dir and can then be used.
<henninge> Ursinha: nothing special about it, should work.
<Ursinha> henninge, right
<henninge> Ursinha: ubuntu only has special casing for main packages which are found on the CD
<henninge> Ursinha: that is what we produce language packs for.
<Ursinha> hmm
<henninge> Ursinha: all other packages have to bring their own translations.
<Ursinha> henninge, so, is it possible to start doing the translation of a given package using lp?
<felipec> henninge: cool, so only the .pot file is missing?
<henninge> felipec: no, no need to do anything about it now.
<felipec> henninge: yeah, I see that all the translations are green :)
<henninge> felipec: you will have to include it in your tree, though, to automatically pick up its changes.
<felipec> henninge: but I mean in the future
<henninge> felipec: yes, just put it in the po dir in your source tree.
<felipec> henninge: po/messages.pot will be ok?
<henninge> felipec: yes
<felipec> henninge: cool, thanks :)
<felipec> henninge: I can also manually upload it, right?
<henninge> felipec: sure
<felipec> excellent
<henninge> felipec: it gets a bit more complicated if you ever decide to have more than one template (translation domain).
<felipec> henninge: no, it will stay as one
<henninge> felipec: then you are fine.
<beuno> henninge, are all these instructions in a wiki somewhere?
<henninge> beuno: yes
<beuno> henninge, where?
<beuno> and why aren't you pointing felipec to it  :)
<felipec> beuno: because I already did all I had to do hours ago :)
<beuno> ah
<beuno> well
<beuno> my question is
<beuno> maybe the wiki page isn't clear enough, so that you still don't understand what needs to be done
<beuno> maybe we need to improve our help  :)
<henninge> beuno: that is well possible
<henninge> beuno: https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/ImportPolicy
<felipec> beuno: definitely... somebody else might have the same issue
<beuno> henninge, that page doesn't talk about bzr at all
<henninge> beuno: https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/YourProject#Uploading%20translation%20files
<beuno> which takes us to
<beuno> https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/ImportingFromBazaarBranches
<beuno> felipec, could you take a peak at that  ^
<beuno> and tell us if there's anything that could be improved?
<henninge> beuno: yeah, you are right, I could have pointed to that.
<henninge> I actually wrote that ...
<beuno> :)
<beuno> not that helping out on IRC isn't great
<beuno> just wondering why it happened
<felipec> beuno: I don't speak bzr, so I can't read that wiki page that well =/
<felipec> beuno: I don't understand "project series"
<henninge> felipec: it is not really bzr specific
<beuno> henninge, that's an interesting comment
<beuno> not knowing what a series is
<beuno> and having set up everything without knowing
<beuno> maybe the doc could reflect that?
<henninge> beuno: trunk is created automatically.
<henninge> beuno, felipec: Also, I see that it does not mention po files import, either.
<felipec> beuno: the only thing that confused me is the "settings" in "msn-pecan" and the "settings" in "msn-pecan/trunk"
<beuno> henninge, exactly
<beuno> yet we talk about it as something you should know, when you actually don't
<felipec> henninge: and the template of the files e.g. "po/it.po"
<henninge> felipec: yes, that is mentioned elsewhere, though, because it is not specific to bzr imports. But I guess there should be a reference here.
<henninge> Ursinha: hey :)
<henninge> your question ...
<henninge> Ursinha: I am not sure now if there are packages outside main (universe) in Launchpad.
<henninge> Ursinha: but if there are you could use rosetta for them
<henninge> Ursinha: but the preferred way is to talk to upstream and coordinate with the way they translate.
<henninge> Ursinha: Of course, upstream projects are always welcome to register their project with Launchpad and use it for translations (and whatever else we offer) ;)
<Ursinha> henninge, I need to talk to the guy to clarify this with him
<Ursinha> but thank you very much for your answers
<henninge> Ursinha: you are welcom :)
<henninge> e
<Ampelbein> hi there. is it intentional that security-uploads don't show in /+uploaded_packages?
<henninge> beuno, felipec: I updated the wiki page.
<henninge> I have to go now, good night. ;-)
<felipec> henninge: thanks, good night :)
<ronan__> anyone know how to temporarily disable emails while away on holiday?
<ronan__> ..to avoid out of office messages being sent
<BjornT> ronan__: it should be fine, if you make sure that your 'out of office' responder is well-behaved, and doesn't respond to messages that have a 'precedence: bulk' header.
<BjornT> ronan__: there is no way of temporarily disable e-mail in Launchpad, apart from changing the preferred address to some other address.
<ronan__> BjornT : thanks. The responder is outside my control, but claims to ignore mailing lists. We'll see tomorrow.
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
#launchpad 2009-07-09
<c_korn> hello, can some opera user confirm bug 396081?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 396081 in launchpad "[Opera 9.64] Some icons are not centered vertically" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/396081
<jkimball4> Can I get my account deleted, please?
<jkimball4> I no longer use it.  Would like to get it closed.
<Ursinha> jkimball4, you can disable it in your profile
<jkimball4> Okay, i'll take a look.  I read that I had to get an admin to delete it.
<mwhudson> if you can still access it, you can disable it yourself
<jkimball4> Done and Done.  Thanks chaps
<wgrant> Ampelbein: Security uploads don't show up because they are actually uploaded to the ~ubuntu-security P3A, which you can't see. They're then copied into Ubuntu, which doesn't generate an upload record yet.
<thumper> mwhudson: the wine import...
<thumper> mwhudson: was it started before our re-roll?
<thumper> mwhudson: the start time of 47 hours ago seems too far back
<thumper> finished 13 hours ago taking 34 hours
<mwhudson> oh maybe
<mwhudson> i think i approved it just after tom told us the rollout was complete
<mwhudson> but maybe it was before indeed
<mwhudson> i can check, i guess
<mwhudson> thumper: yeah, no saved db for that import
<mwhudson> thumper: i deleted the so far imported branch
<wgrant> Is a branch disk size indicator going to be showing up at some point soon?
<lifeless> Is there a bug open?
<wgrant> I think so.
<wgrant> I remember it being active recently.
<wgrant> I'll see if I can track it down...
<wgrant> Ah, yes, bug #350031
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 350031 in launchpad-code "For a branch, display the size on disk " [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/350031
<wgrant> Apparently mwhudson was working on it last month.
<mwhudson> probably not super soon
<mwhudson> although it's probably not that much work...
<GatoLoko> hi
<GatoLoko> launchpad is giving me an error message that seems like i'm a launchpad beta testes, but i'm not, is this something known?
<micahg> GatoLoko: what is the error message?
<GatoLoko> Our edge server has a lower timeout threshold than launchpad.net, so we can catch those before they hit a wider audience. As a member of the Launchpad Beta Testers team, you're more likely to experience them. If this is blocking your work, you can disable redirection.
<micahg> ah
<micahg> did you go to edge.launchapd.net?
<micahg> *launchpad
<GatoLoko> nop, i was trying to load https://launchpad.net/~locoteams
<micahg> hmm
<GatoLoko> opened a new tab on firefox, copypasted the url and there was a timeout error with that message
<micahg> hmmm
<micahg> I didn't get that timeout error but another one
<GatoLoko> i even checked that i'm not a beta tester team member
<GatoLoko> i though maybe there was an error and something/somebody added me to the team
<GatoLoko> but i don't appear on the team member list
<GatoLoko> reloading the same url works now, but it was weird
<GatoLoko> xD
<micahg> I don't know
<micahg> anyone else have any ideas?
<poolie> GatoLoko: what's your launchpad id? GatoLoko?
<poolie> it does seem kind of slow at the moment
<GatoLoko> https://launchpad.net/~gatoloko  <-- i'm this ugly guy
<GatoLoko> xD
<poolie> do you still have that tab with the erorr open?
<poolie> if so, filea  bug with the screenshot
<GatoLoko> i reloaded it a while ago and it worked
<GatoLoko> if it happens again a will report it
<cellofellow> is there an IDE with comprehensive LaunchPad integration? The bzr, the bugs, the blueprints, the branches, the whole nine yards?
<nfilus> hello
<nfilus> how can I speedup the review of uploaded messages.pot?
<wi_nk> i haven't received my ubuntu cd. why? how can i know what happened to it
<lamalex> Is there a way to be notified of all changes to blueprints like I am with bugmail?
<intellectronica> lamalex: sort of. you can get changes for a specific blueprint, but you can't do that for all the blueprints in a project, like you can with bugs
<lamalex> that's whack
 * lamalex opens bug
<lamalex> but searches first..
<intellectronica> lamalex: patches welcome .... well, patches will be welcome shortly :)
<lamalex> yah :)
<lamalex> can't wait
<lamalex> word on the street is some people at GNOME are thinking of moving from bugzilla
<lamalex> some people have been talking to them about how awesome LP is at GCDS and a bunch of people are really hyped on it
<mwhudson> cool :)
<lamalex> I KNOW
<mwhudson> still unlikely though
<mwhudson> i'd say
<lamalex> hey
<lamalex> dont rain on my parade
<mwhudson> :)
<lamalex> let me dream
<mwhudson> though if people get enthusiastic and fix blueprints for us, that would be awesome :)
 * mwhudson wanders off
<lamalex> whats the release date? late july?
<mwhudson> yep
<mwhudson> (barring technical glitches)
<lamalex> radical
<lamalex> although I'm /really/ bummed that codehosting will not be part of it
<lamalex> that integration is one of the most excellent parts of the service, so I understand canonicals desire to protect it..
<lamalex> Hi, I'm trying to upgrade our LP bzr repo's format to 1.6.1-rich-root
<lamalex> I did the converstion locally and am trying to do bzr push --overwrite
<lamalex> but it fails
<lamalex> do I /need/ to do this over the network?
<spiv> lamalex: yes, or at least remove the .bzr directory over sftp (the lftp client is good for that) and push --use-existing-dir
<spiv> lamalex: --overwrite won't overwrite formats, it's purely about overwriting one history with another.
<lamalex> spiv: ahh, wish I had known before I ran bzr check over the network
* barry changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: barry | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<lamalex> spiv: how do i connect via sftp?
<c_korn> hello, can some opera user confirm bug 396081?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 396081 in launchpad "[Opera 9.64] Some icons are not centered vertically" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/396081
<persia> I'm encountering another Debian Developer complaining about bug #204980 for one of their maintained packages.  Does anyone know if this is scheduled to get work in the next few months?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 204980 in malone "bug contacts should be able to unsubscribe from implicit subscriptions" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204980
<barry> c_korn: i'm pulling down an updated opera now.  i'll give it a shot
<barry> persia: i don't know for sure, but it may not be scheduled until after launchpad 3.0 is released
<persia> barry, I guess my question is more: "Is it on the list of stuff to be scheduled?", rather than a specific timeframe.
<persia> To put it differently, should I be advising complainants that they should just unsubscribe from the packages, or that they should try submitting a patch once the code is available.
<barry> persia: it's definitely on our radar to give users more control over exactly what email they receive from launchpad
<persia> OK.  I'll pass that along.  Thanks.
<barry> np.  short term (i.e. next couple of months) it's best to unsubscribe
<lamalex> anyone know how i can connect to bazaar.launchpad.net with sftp?
<barry> abentley: ^^
<barry> lamalex: i don't, but abentley might though he may not be actually online yet
<persia> I've never done it, but I thought it was just sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/foo
<vila> Hi guys, I just created a PPA: https://edge.launchpad.net/~vila/+archive/ppa, uploaded a package, but when I try to install it, I get:
<vila> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<vila>   mydevtools
<c_korn> barry: thanks for confirming
<noodles775> vila: have you added your PPA's signing key for authentication?
<barry> c_korn: np
<vila> looking at http://ppa.launchpad.net/vila/ppa/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/ I see a Release file but no Release.gpg file, any hint ?
<vila> PPA's key added and checked with sudo apt-key list
<vila> sudo apt-get update ran too
<barry> vila: take a look at this page: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<barry> vila: scroll down to the sections on adding the ppa keys
<noodles775> Hmm... that's strange... (barry, afaiu vila has already done that?)
<vila> scolling up the already opened page :)
<james_w> yeah, he has added the key
<barry> vila, noodles775 ah
<james_w> (I've just been trying to debug it with him elsewhere)
<barry> james_w: gotcha
<noodles775> Hmm... so perhaps there's a delay publishing the signing key to the archive?
<noodles775> cprov ^^^^
<noodles775> (calling in the big-guns ;) )
<vila> 5703355D is the key fwiw
<barry> noodles775: :)
 * cprov checks
<vila> barry is not ? One more dream down the drain :-)
 * vila hugs barry :)
 * barry hugs vila and thanks him for boosting his ego :)
<vila> Just for my own curiosity, should there be a Release.gpg at http://ppa.launchpad.net/vila/ppa/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/ or am I climbing the wrong tree ?
<cprov> vila: the key generation took a little longer that it should -> https://edge.launchpad.net/~vila/+archive/ppa
<cprov> vila: you have to modify your PPA to trigger the repository re-publication.
<vila> what kind of modification ? Uploading a new package ?
<cprov> vila: yes, the Release.gpg should be there.
<noodles775> ah, so the packages were published *before* the key had been generated? That makes sense...
<cprov> vila: deletion, copies, new upload
<vila> cprov: ok
<abentley> lamalex: Well, you launch and sftp client, and provide bazaar.launchpad.net as the hostname.
<abentley> lamalex: hitchhiker, lftp and the commandline sftp client all seem to work.
<lamalex> abentley: i can do tha tmuch, but how to i get to my projects directory?
<abentley> lamalex: cd /~lamalex/project/branch
<lamalex> it ust sits at [Connecting...]
<abentley> lamalex: lftp?
<cprov> vila: you've just won your signed PPA.
<lamalex> abentley: yah
<vila> cprov: seen that, was waiting for a successful install before reporting :)
<vila> wow, the package has the ubuntu icon in front of it under synaptic ???
<abentley> lamalex: Try starting it in the project directory: "lftp sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lamalex/project/branch"
<vila> cprov, james_w , barry , noodles775 : install successful, mission accomplished, thanks all, you resume you usual schedule
<noodles775> yay... good to hear vila :)
<cprov> vila: ehe, nice one!
<barry> vila: i am the help contact today, so i am totally laser focused on your wishes and desires :)
<abentley> lamalex: lftp does not default to sftp, so you must specify sftp:// when connecting.
<lamalex> abentley: [Delaying before reconnect: 25]
<abentley> lamalex: Does bzr work for you?
<lamalex> abentley: yah
<abentley> lamalex: That's output from "lftp sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lamalex/project/branch" ?
<vila> barry: hehe, ok, a quick question then: now that my immensely mature package has reached 2.0.0, can I just delete it in the PPA and start again with a modest 0.0.1 or is it too late ? (Half serious question, if you don't know, just ignore me :)
<lamalex> abentley: yah
<barry> vila: i'd never ignore you, but i don't actually know ;)
<abentley> lamalex: Can I suggest trying hitchhiker instead?  I don't know why lftp wouldn't work for you, but hitchhiker will work anywhere bzr does.
<lamalex> abentley: lftp sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~do-plugins/do-plugins/trunk
<lamalex> abentley: can you give me a link to hitchhiker?
<lamalex> doesn't appear to be in the repo
<vila> barry: ok, great. Have a nice help day !
<abentley> lamalex: lp:hitchhiker
<persia> vila, You can't.  versions must always increase, even after deletion.
<lamalex> abentley: heh, too easy..
<barry> vila: you too!
<vila> persia: Thanks !
<abentley> lamalex: btw, why do you want sftp access?
<lamalex> abentley: i need to mv our .bzr directory
<lamalex> So I can push one with an upgraded format
<lamalex> /would/ have been faster than upgrading via the network
<lamalex> but I spent so much time trying tofigure out how that idk if it was faster
<abentley> lamalex: Upgrading via the network is done on the server side.
<lamalex> so you think that would just be better?
<abentley> lamalex: There are only a few permitted filenames: ".bzr" "backup.bzr" and ".bzr.backup", so you'll need to mv to one of those.
<abentley> lamalex: Depending on the kind of upgrade, probably not.
<lamalex> we're going to 1.6.1-rich-root
<abentley> lamalex: from rich-root-pack, it might be faster to upgrade directly.  From pack-0.92, it definitely won't be.
<lamalex> abentley: yah, i'ts an old format
<lamalex> I think pushing from a locally upgraded repo would be faster
<fta> could someone please tell me what's wrong with https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa/+build/1109028 ?
<bigjools> fta: looks like it built twice and the second one failed to upload
<barry> bigjools, fta from the log file: duplicate key value violates unique constraint "binarypackagerelease_binarypackagename_key
<bigjools> yes
<bigjools> now, to work out why
<abentley> mthaddon: I need some help running down this bug: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+bug/384217
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 384217 in rosetta "subscribed to a code branch, but did not receive most updates" [Undecided,Invalid]
<fta> barry, bigjools: how did that happen?
<abentley> mthaddon: Do you know how to determine the branch id from its name?
<bigjools> fta: it's probably a bug in the buildd manager and it got dispatched twice
<bigjools> cprov can you confirm?
<cprov> fta: let me check.
<cprov> fta: the binaries seems to be correctly published, so it's probably a hiccup on the buildd-manager or in the script which takes builders in/out of the farm.
<fta> nothing i should worry about then?
<bigjools> no, it's built and published
<fta> ok, thanks
<lamalex> .. abentley  now im getting a crash when i push
<abentley> lamalex: Please pastebin the crash.
<lamalex> trace fills my entire buffer and then some
<abentley> lamalex: Even part of a traceback will be helpful.
<jpds> .26
<jpds> Whoops, sorry.
<lamalex> abentley: http://paste2.org/p/312578
<abentley> lamalex: I suspect this is bzr trying to stack your branch on itself, because it's trunk.
<lamalex> can i tell it not to stack?
<abentley> lamalex: You can try doing "bzr init nosmart+bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~do-plugins/do-plugins/trunk".  If that doesn't try to stack, then you would be able to push.
<lamalex> abentley: still use --use-existing-dir?
<abentley> lamalex: No, you shouldn't need that.
<lamalex> ok
<lamalex> abentley: shouldthis be a fast operation?
<abentley> lamalex: depends on the amount of data to be transferred.
<abentley> lamalex: You're pushing from scratch, right?
<lamalex> i mean the init
<abentley> lamalex: yes, it should take a few seconds at most.
<lamalex> init just crashed..
<lamalex> same thing
<lamalex> it's trying to stack
<abentley> lamalex: So the most likely fix is to make this branch not the "development focus", push, and set it back.
<lamalex> run init again?
<nhandler> persia: Remember that LP Map issue? It is more interesting than I thought. Even some direct team members don't show up on the map. However, if you goto the /+map page, *all* members, direct and indirect, show up
<nhandler> I'm creating the bug now
<abentley> lamalex: no
<abentley> lamalex: After you've make the branch not the developement focus, just push.
<persia> nhandler, That's the optimisation I mentioned before.  It's intentional behaviour.  Check the old bugs, because I think it was previously discussed.
<lamalex> abentley: still crashes
<abentley> lamalex: does it say it's stacking when you push?
<lamalex> it doesnt say anything, no
<lamalex> but i ge the same "maximum recursion depth" error
<nhandler> persia: I'm not seeing a bug about that filed against LP. Would it be filed against something else?
<persia> nhandler, It could well be against launchpad-registry
<persia> And it could be closed.
<nhandler> I was looking at all bugs ever reported. I'll check -registry
<abentley> lamalex: Did you delete the .bzr directory before pushing?
<lamalex> abentley: in my tree?
<lamalex> or on bazaar.launchpad.net
<abentley> lamalex: on Launchpad.
<lamalex> i moved it to bzr.backup
<lamalex> it's not possible to rm a dir with hitchhiker apparently
<abentley> lamalex: It's possible to rmtree a dir.
<lamalex> ah, didnt see that command
<nhandler> persia: Bug 314238, I guess I won't file a bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314238 in launchpad-registry "team map makes browser unacceptably slow" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314238
<abentley> lamalex: You need to delete the .bzr directory every time an attemp fails, or the half-built .bzr will frustrate further attemtps.
<lamalex> abentley: k
<lamalex> ughh its trying to stack against the development focus
<abentley> lamalex: That's why you need to not have a development focus.
<lamalex> abentley: how do i not set one?
<lamalex> there's no blank option
<abentley> lamalex: Go to the series which is your development focus, and set the branch name to blank.
<lamalex> do /what/?
<lamalex> ok, found it
<lamalex> complicated
 * lamalex hopes
<lamalex> win!
<lamalex> abentley: thanks a lot for your help
<lamalex> seems to be working now
<abentley> lamalex: I'm glad.  You're welcome.
<mthaddon> abentley: did you still need help finding the branch id of a branch?
<abentley> mthaddon: No, I was able to figure it out, thanks.
<mthaddon> cool
<fta> PPA exceeded its size limit (41398.00 of 40600.00 MiB).
<mxpxpod> has launchpad resumed scanning release url patterns?
<james_w> is the soyuz import from Debian running ok?
<james_w> hmm, maybe it's a problem with Debian actually
<james_w> the package is in the archive since the 7th, but LP is out of date
<james_w> https://edge.launchpad.net/debian/+source/nagios-plugins
<barry> bigjools: ^^
<mtaylor> hey all... there's a "(community)" next to a reviewer's name on merge request review... what does it designate? It doesn't seem to be relevant to our project - or at least I don't know how any of us could be non-community
<barry> mtaylor: do you have a link?
<mtaylor> barry: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~dshrews/drizzle/my_dir_removal/+merge/8426
<mtaylor> barry: you'll notice both reviewers are marked as community
<barry> mtaylor: that's pretty interesting!  i've never seen that before.  when the antipodeans wake up we can ask them.  in the meantime, let me check the code.
<mtaylor> barry: silly people in other timezones...
<barry> mtaylor: yeah!
<mtaylor> barry: I'm glad that it hasn't been there for years and I'm just now noticing it at least. :)
<barry> mtaylor: or as homer might say: stupid rotating earth!
<mtaylor> doh
<Ursinha> lol
<barry> mtaylor: source to the rescue!  that tag means that the person reviewing it is not a member of the default branch reviewer team
<barry> mtaylor: i.e. not a drizzle-developer
<barry> mtaylor: indeed brian aker does not appear to be a member of that team
<barry> afaict
<barry> mtaylor: basically it means it's an "unofficial" review
<mtaylor> barry: hrm. that's interesting. because both brian and jay are members of ~drizzle-developers (brian is the owner of the team, in fact)
<mtaylor> barry: bug perhaps?
<barry> mtaylor: i think so.  i could be reading the code wrong, but it might be a bug.  jml, mwhudson, thumper are any of you awake yet?
<mtaylor> barry: makes sense if it's a team member/non-team-member thing
<barry> mtaylor: yep, i think that's the basic intent.  i could be reading the team membership check wrong though.  those guys will be up and active in a few hours so we can ask them then
<mtaylor> barry: awesome. thanks!
<Kangarooo> drupal doesn't want to be translated? https://translations.launchpad.net/drupal
<barry> Kangarooo: apparently not in launchpad at least
<barry> Kangarooo: http://drupal.org/project/Translations
<Kangarooo> ubuntu is working with it also..
<MrKanister1> hi. I got a question regarding the python launchpad API
<MrKanister1> oh...it's two questions :)
<MrKanister1> 1. I heard about "launchpadlib" and "launchpadbugs" which should work quite different
<MrKanister1> which of them can you recommend?
<dpm> barry: can you give me a hand purging the mailing list for https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-translators-leaders? It's about what I was asking you last week regarding renaming the team
<barry> dpm: done!
<dpm> barry: awesome, thanks (I might ask you for another one in a few minutes)
<barry> dpm: np
<barry> MrKanister1: i'm not familiar with launchpadbugs
<barry> MrKanister1: launchpadlib is the python binding we're supporting
<MrKanister1> barry: I think launchpadbugs was created by Markus Korn and it integreates functions of it (found this: http://www.linux-archive.org/launchpad-user/140985-launchpad-api-testing.html)
<jpds> MrKanister1: launchpadlib.
<jpds> MrKanister1: I'm not sure what thekorn  is doing with it in the light of the API.
<MrKanister1> barry, jpds: ok..thanks. Now, although digging through some pages of documentation, I don't know how to get for example the importance of a bug
<dpm> hm, I'm trying to rename a team from 'launchpad-translators-leaders' to 'launchpad-translations-coordinators', but I get a "The name 'launchpad-translations-coordinators' has been blocked by the Launchpad administrators." error. Could anyone give me a hand on that?
<MrKanister1> I make it to the point where I can do "bug = launchpad.bugs[1]" and can read out the title, etc, but I don't know how to get further
<barry> dpm: you'll have to ask a losa or kiko-fud for that i think
<barry> mthaddon, herb ^^
<mthaddon> dpm: I can take care of that for you
<dpm> thanks barry, thanks mthaddon
<jpds> MrKanister1: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/ubuntu-dev-tools/trunk/annotate/head%3A/requestsync#L364
<mthaddon> dpm: can you file a quick question on LP with the request just so we can track it? https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<barry> MrKanister1: it may be that bug importance isn't exported yet
<jpds> barry: 'tis.
<barry> jpds: cool
<MrKanister1> jpds: Thank you VERY much. I could not find any clue how to get information out of collections
<dpm> mthaddon: done -> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/76523
<barry> jpds: oops, indeed.  i was looking at the wrong interface
<jpds> MrKanister1: No problem. We make good use of the API in ubuntu-dev-tools :)
<mthaddon> dpm: ok, that's done
<MrKanister1> jpds: hm...maybe I should have looked in that package first...I had a look at the package "bughelpers", but it is entirely using "launchpadbugs" :/
<jpds> MrKanister1: Yeah, we ported everything from that and screen-scrapping to the API a while back.
<jpds> Does the trick and all.
<MrKanister1> jpds: ok. I should investigate more time in that ... Python is great :). Thanks again for pointing me to right approach
<dpm> mthaddon: thanks a lot!, I'd like to migrate the archive from the old list, could you help me with that? -> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/76523
<DanielSouza> I'm having problems importing code from a git repository
<DanielSouza> https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/nationbuilder/trunk
<DanielSouza> I think it is a bug of the importer script
<mthaddon> dpm: I thought I'd checked that and there was no mailing list configured?
<dpm> mthaddon: I had to deactivate the old one in order to rename the team. I've just applied for the new one.
<mthaddon> barry: any ideas? I don't see any folder on forster's lists directory
<mthaddon> barry: does the mailing list get purged when we rename?
<barry> mthaddon: we had to purge it before we renamed it, but the old archive should still exist
<barry> mthaddon: look in archives/listname.mbox
<barry> er
<barry> archives/private/listname.mbox
<mthaddon> barry: ok, I see it - just rename it to the new team name?
<barry> mthaddon: there should be a listname.mbox file in that directory (yep, it's repeated).  that will serve as the input to the mhonarc command you need to run to re-import
<mthaddon> ok
<barry> mthaddon: hang on, there's a wiki page about this
<mthaddon> yeah, finding it now
<DanielSouza> I'm having problems importing code from a git repository
<DanielSouza> https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/nationbuilder/trunk
<DanielSouza> I think it is a bug of the importer script
<barry> DanielSouza: let me take a look
<barry> mthaddon: ping me if you can't find it
<mthaddon> dpm: ok, archives migrated - if you configure the mailing list now it should all just DTRT
<mthaddon> dpm: let me know if you have any issues, as typically we import the archives after the list is created whereas here we've done it before
<mthaddon> (can just redo if we need to)
<DanielSouza> Also I my having problems with the translation been waiting review for days to be imported https://translations.launchpad.net/nationbuilder/+imports
 * henninge looks at that
<henninge> DanielSouza: are those files templates?
<DanielSouza> what is the differnece?
<dpm> mthaddon: awesome, thanks. Actually, the mailing list is pending approval. Is this an automatic process or does it have to be manually activated by someone?
<DanielSouza> all files are separated branches of the translation
<mthaddon> dpm: just approved
<pace_t_zulu> hey guys... i'm trying to setup a launchpad project for packaging a project hosted elsewhere
<dpm> mthaddon: thanks!
<pace_t_zulu> the example i'm following is chromium-browser
<mthaddon> dpm: hmm, looks like I'll need to reimport the archives - one sec
<dpm> np
<henninge> DanielSouza: you mean different translation domains, therefore different templates.
<pace_t_zulu> i see that the trunk can be pulled from "lp:chromium-browser"
<pace_t_zulu> i see that the trunk can be pulled from "lp:chromium-browser" ... how can that be achieved for another project?
<henninge> DanielSouza: they should be named *.pot
<DanielSouza> understood
<henninge> DanielSouza: please read the relevant help pages
<henninge> https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/YourProject
<henninge> https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/ImportPolicy
<mthaddon> dpm: ok, seems to be better now - https://lists.launchpad.net/launchpad-translations-coordinators/
<henninge> https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/ImportingFromBazaarBranches
<henninge> DanielSouza: ^ if that applies
<henninge> DanielSouza: main problem I see with your templates is that they are all in the same directory
<DanielSouza> i have only one source code branch, but i have 4 po files, what I do?
<mthaddon> pace_t_zulu: assign the relevant branch as a development focus for the project
<henninge> DanielSouza: that must be because you used 4 different translation domains in your source code.
<pace_t_zulu> mthaddon: will it automatically get that new location... ie: "lp:myproject"
<DanielSouza> translation domains = languages?
<henninge> DanielSouza: it is easier to maintain if you only have one domain
<henninge> no
<mthaddon> pace_t_zulu: if you do that, yes
<henninge> DanielSouza: you should familiarize yourself with gettext
<DanielSouza> Im newbie on that, im not a developer, i converted those files from yaml files
<pace_t_zulu> mthaddon: thank you
<henninge> DanielSouza: RTFM still applies
<mthaddon> pace_t_zulu: you can still reference it at the full location, lp:myproject is just a convenience shortcut for whatever is assigned development focus
<pace_t_zulu> mthaddon: what about a vcs-import ... is it ill advised to used that as the "development focus" ?
<henninge> DanielSouza: in short: you can group your translatable strings using translation domains.
<pace_t_zulu> mthaddon: the codebase is managed by git at sourceforge right now
<mthaddon> pace_t_zulu: er, not sure to be honest...
<henninge> DanielSouza: but usually you use one translation domain per proejct/program
<pace_t_zulu> mthaddon: i'll stick to having a launchpad based packaging right now... that's why i was looking at chromium-browser as my example
<henninge> DanielSouza: that is easier to maintain, especially with Launchpad uploads.
<dpm> mthaddon: it looks good! Now if I can still steal some more of your time, I'd like to do the same for another list (purge ML, rename team, migrate archive). Here's the initial purge request -> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/76527
<henninge> DanielSouza: You should talk to the developers then why they choose to use multiple translation domains.
<mthaddon> dpm: you should be able to purge it as an admin of the team - let me know when you've done that and I'll do the rename for you
<dpm> mthaddon: I thought it was the other way round - I can't do the purge, but I can do the rename
<dpm> the last time barry had to do the purge for me
<DanielSouza> henninge, i will try talk to then, but as everybody on the project are newbies with po files we dont to complicate it a lot
<mthaddon> ah, okay
<mthaddon> dpm: ok, purged - let me know if you can't rename
<henninge> DanielSouza: then they need to use only one translation domain in their source code.
<DanielSouza> we dont use po on the translation but yaml files
<DanielSouza> and convert then with yml2po.sh and po2yml.sh
<henninge> DanielSouza: ok, then check were those scripts get the 4 translation domains from. I don't know anything about yaml.
<pace_t_zulu> mthaddon: thanks for your help
<mthaddon> sure
<DanielSouza> henninge, yaml is "YAML isnt Another Markup Language" its a markup language
<Kangarooo> https://launchpad.net/~locoteams this is not loading.. 4 or 6 days ago first time I noticed that..
<DanielSouza> henninge, this is the yaml files tree
<DanielSouza> daniel@opensuse-n1:~/Desktop/nationbuilder/config> ls -r locales/
<DanielSouza> notifications  menu  general  activities
<DanielSouza> henninge, i tried to use the convertor to create a single pot file, but it failed
<dpm> mthaddon: yes, I could rename. could you now please approve the new ML and migrate the archive? -> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/76527
<mthaddon> dpm: ok, should be all done now
<dpm> mthaddon: brilliant, thanks a lot, Tom!
<mthaddon> sure
<henninge> DanielSouza: I have to go now. You will have to find somebody with experience in yml2po and acquaint yourself more with the matter to find out how to produce a single template. Upload that as a .pot file to have it approved.
<DanielSouza> henninge thanks for all!
<thumper> Ursinha: pig
<barry> thumper: hey
<thumper> barry: hey man
<thumper> barry: what's up?
<barry> thumper: mtaylor had a question a few hours ago about the (community) tag next to a person's name in a merge proposal
<thumper> barry: heh
<barry> thumper: what exactly does that mean?
<thumper> barry: bug
<barry> mtaylor: ^^ :)
<thumper> barry: the idea is that if the review was done by a non-reviewer, it should show (community)
<thumper> we have brought back the "anyone can review"
<thumper> but wanted to somehow indicate reviews by people who are not on the review team
<thumper> nor had been requested to review
<barry> thumper: that's what i thought from looking at the code, but it looks like a person who is on the review team got that tag
<Lumiere> how do you 'bzr upgrade' a branch on launchpad?
<thumper> barry: that bit is the bug
<thumper> barry: I believe abentley has landed the fix
<thumper> but it hasn't rolled out yet
<thumper> edge FTW
<barry> thumper: super.  thanks for the confirmation!
<thumper> np
<barry> Lumiere: have you tried just doing it?  you might have to use an sftp url, but thumper or abentley would know for sure
<Lumiere> got it
<Lumiere> thank you
<Lumiere> hopefully it won't fail
<Ursinha> thumper, pig was funny :P
<thumper> Ursinha: oops, sorry, ment ping
<Ursinha> thumper, I know :)
<Ursinha> thumper, what's up
<thumper> Ursinha: the critical bug isn't really critical
<thumper> just high
<thumper> should be fixed with 1.17 release of bzr
<Ursinha> thumper, hmm, I see
 * Ursinha chases the bug no.
<Ursinha> thumper, I'll change the status then
<thumper> ta
<Ursinha> bug 390563
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 390563 in bzr "absent factory exception from smart server when streaming 2a stacked branches" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/390563
<Ursinha> meh
<barry> okay folks.  i done my duty so i'll see y'all tomorrow
<barry> happy launchpadding
* barry changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<kb9vqf> anyone here willing/able to increase PPA space?
<kb9vqf> https://answers.launchpad.net/soyuz/+question/76526
<kb9vqf> :)
<mwhudson> willing, yes
<mwhudson> able, no
<BUGabundo> gmb: ping do you have a minute?
 * kb9vqf kicks his PPA
<maxb> kb9vqf: A temporary option for you might be to delete some superseded versions
<maxb> until you can find an admin
<kb9vqf> Yeah, In know...but that takes many hours as well
<wgrant> I thought 'many' == 1 for deletions.
<BUGabundo> one thing I never understood: if APT is able to store several versions of a package, why won't PPAs allow it too? tech prob?
<wgrant> BUGabundo: Why would you want to?
<wgrant> apt will always try to upgrade to the latest.
<BUGabundo> I know
<wgrant> So it doesn't really make sense to have anything but the latest, unless you keep reinstalling old ones by specifying a particular version.
<BUGabundo> but one may want to downgrade
<BUGabundo> and since PPAs superseed, one can't access via apt the older version
<BUGabundo> while they still are lodge on LP
<wgrant> Keeping old versions around automatically would eat lots of disk space.
<wgrant> Allowing copying of old versions back in would be confusing.
<BUGabundo> wgrant: never wanted to downgrade?
<BUGabundo> I have. lots of times
<wgrant> No. I just fix the bug.
<BUGabundo> try to get NM packages by hand
<BUGabundo> eheheheeheheheheheh
<BUGabundo> wgrant: AAHHAHAHAHAAHAH
<BUGabundo> not all bugs are fixed by newer versions
<BUGabundo> at least not in a short time period
<Lumiere> anyone who has access to bzr on lp?
<Lumiere> cause I think that my bzr upgrade on lp:gasp-lessons crashed mid-stream
<mtaylor> barry, thumper: cool. thanks
<mtaylor> thumper: do you mean that I should see the fix in edge? or I should see the bug in edge?
<thumper> mtaylor: you should see the fix in edge soon
<thumper> mtaylor: the bug won't show on production right now
<mtaylor> thumper: sweet. thanks
<thumper> Lumiere: the LOSAs do
<mthaddon> Lumiere: what do you need?
<Lumiere> mthaddon: I had a bzr upgrade on lp:gasp-lessons fail midstream
<Lumiere> and I can't run it again
<mthaddon> Lumiere: what errror are you getting?
<Lumiere> t
<Lumiere> err /t
<mthaddon> I'm not sure I'm following - can you paste the full output?
<Lumiere> sec
<Lumiere> http://paste.lisp.org/+1SAL
<thumper> mthaddon: bzr moves the .bzr dir out of the way to backup.bzr
<thumper> mthaddon: probably just needs backup.bzr moved to .bzr
<Lumiere> and then if you could run the bzr upgrade it would be wonderful
<mthaddon> thumper: yeah, that's what I thought, just wanted to check
<Lumiere> I have been having issues with my network crapping out in the middle of that cast
<thumper> Lumiere: it is normally easier to run upgrade on your local copy
<Lumiere> thumper: the problem is getting the lp one upgraded too
<mthaddon> thumper: http://paste.lisp.org/display/83325 - looks like a different error to me?
<thumper> Lumiere: have you heard of hitchhiker?
<Lumiere> no
<Lumiere> I have a couple remote branches that are branch version 6,
<Lumiere> but it didn't seem to upgrade that one
<thumper> mthaddon: I'm guessing the the existing .bzr dir might not be complete
<thumper> mthaddon: to be save move .bzr -> .bzr.old and backup.bzr -> .bzr
<thumper> s/save/safe/
<thumper> Lumiere: it is a bzr plugin that abentley wrote
<Lumiere> thank you for the help, I am going to grab some food
<thumper> allows extra hacking :)
<Lumiere> ic
<thumper> mthaddon: actually
<thumper> mthaddon: you could just not move the backup.bzr back
<thumper> which would leave a non-existant .bzr
<mthaddon> thumper: just let me know - I see the folder here - so what should I do?
<thumper> so a fresh push would mean Lumiere would not need to upgrade
<thumper> mthaddon: move .bzr to .bzr.old
<thumper> mthaddon: there shouldn't be a .bzr dir there now
<mthaddon> thumper: isn't that going to flood subscribers?
<thumper> mthaddon: shouldn't
<thumper> mthaddon: as the database thinks it has a certain revision there already
<mthaddon> thumper: seems like Lumiere has stepped away to grab some food so I don't think he can push if I do this
<thumper> Lumiere: do a `bzr push --use-existing lp:gasp-lessons`
<thumper> mthaddon: ok, wait till he is back
<thumper> Lumiere: what version have you upgraded to locally?
<mthaddon> thumper: bzr info seems okay on the branch - should I just try moving the old back and running bzr upgrade?
<thumper> mthaddon: are you in the mirrored or hosted area?
<mthaddon> push-branches
<thumper> ok
<thumper> that's right
<thumper> mthaddon: we should make sure the versions are the same
<thumper> going from knits -> packs can take a while, but he only has 74 revisions, so likely to be fast no matter what
<mthaddon> maybe just remove backup.bzr and leave it to him?
<thumper> there seems to be a concurrency issue
#launchpad 2009-07-10
<thumper> james_w: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ghostscript
<thumper> james_w: new layout
<Lumiere> back
<thumper> Lumiere: ok, a few quick questions:
<thumper> Lumiere: what version of bzr do you have, and which format were you upgrading to?
<Lumiere> 19:13:31 jstraw@shipon:~ 1$ bzr version
<Lumiere> Bazaar (bzr) 1.13.1
<Lumiere> I was just doing bzr upgrade without flags
<thumper> ok
<thumper> Lumiere: is your local copy upgraded?
<Lumiere> I couldn't get it checked out to me
<Lumiere> but the person I am working with had branch type 6 vs 5 on lp
<thumper> ?
<Lumiere> thumper: which seemed odd to me
<thumper> are you using checkouts?
<thumper> are you a member of the team that owns the branch?
<Lumiere> yea
<Lumiere> using branches
<Lumiere> and I am jasonstraw in that team
<Lumiere> the person who had the upgraded one is jelkner
<thumper> have you done a `bzr lp-login`?
<Lumiere> on other projects
<thumper> bzr should remember
<thumper> so you should have been able to do a checkout
<Lumiere> it times out halfway through
<thumper> although we recommend branches
<thumper> bzr branch lp:gasp-lessons
<thumper> that'll give you a complete local copy
<thumper> which you can upgrade
<Lumiere> yes
<Lumiere> it was a network issue
<thumper> mthaddon: how about we just run upgrade for Lumiere?
<Lumiere> please
<Lumiere> and thank you
<mthaddon> thumper: sure - leave dirs as is and just run upgrade?
<Lumiere> the branch was taking so long to do it
<thumper> mthaddon: you'll need to (re)move the current backup.bzr
<Lumiere> that it timed out/crashed
<thumper> mthaddon: and just a vanilla bzr upgrade
<mthaddon> Lumiere: ok, that's done
<Lumiere> thank you
<thumper> mthaddon: thansk
<mthaddon> np
<Lumiere> 19:21:01 jstraw@shipon:~/compile/gasp 24$ bzr branch lp:gasp-lessons
<Lumiere> bzr: ERROR: The branch lp:gasp-lessons has no revision None.4
<mthaddon> thumper: any ideas? ^
<thumper> mthaddon: can you run check on the branch?
<thumper> Lumiere: what do you have in ~/compile/gasp ?
<Lumiere> nothing
<thumper> Lumiere: no existing .bzr?
<Lumiere> correct
<mthaddon> thumper: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/214009/
<thumper> mthaddon: that was the broken upgrade :(
<mthaddon> :( didn't give me any errors when doing it
<mthaddon> so what now?
<thumper> mthaddon: did you keep the old backup.bzr?
<mthaddon> yep
<thumper> ok
<thumper> delete the existing .bzr
<thumper> move the oldest backup.bzr to .bzr
<thumper> and do a check
<thumper> (pre upgrade .bzr hopefully)
<thumper> failing all this, we can grap the mirrored copy
<mthaddon> ok, should be all good now
<mthaddon> bzr check worked fine before and after the upgrade
<thumper> mthaddon: check was good?
<thumper> kk
<thumper> Lumiere: try now?
<Lumiere> it is branching
 * thumper afk, bbs
<james_w> thumper: I saw, thanks
<james_w> looks great
<micahg> where would I file a bug to request ppa build cancellations?
<micahg> as a feature
<micahg> malone?
<thumper> soyuz
<micahg> ah
<thumper> if in doubt, choose launchpad
<Turl1> hi
<Turl1> how much time does it take to import svn into launchpad's bzr?
<lifeless> depends on the project
<Turl1> lifeless: it's a small project, it's been 8 hours and it's still pending review :/
<mwhudson> Turl1: what's the branch?
<Turl1> mwhudson: https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/autoptimize/trunk
<mwhudson> Turl1: approved
<Turl1> thanls mwhudson :)
<Turl1> thanks*
<mwhudson> np
<wgrant> Can somebody please look up OOPS-1287EC164 in a few minutes? It's repeatedly crashing one of my scripts.
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1287EC164
<mwhudson> wgrant: looks like something to do with an unsigned publication
<wgrant> mwhudson: Thanks.
 * wgrant will poke Soyuz people when they appear.
<noodles775> wgrant: Have you got a minute to help me understand the context of bug 378876
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 378876 in soyuz "Superseded binaries shown as FULLYBUILT_PENDING" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/378876
<wgrant> noodles775: Sure.
<noodles775> wgrant: so from what I can understand in cprov's comments, the later upload is cruft because there was already a source published that superseded it right?
<noodles775> In which case, why isn't the later upload *marked* as superseded?
<noodles775> I'm not sure I understand why the front-end code should be checking 'should I really be superseded'... that should be done by the publisher... but I'm probably missing something.
<wgrant> noodles775: The problem is that the binaries are superseded, not the source (that's called cruft, in the Debian world)
<noodles775> hmm...
 * noodles775 tries to wrap his head around the source *not* being superseded, but the binaries generated from that source being superseded...
<noodles775> wgrant: ok, I think I've got it... thanks for the help!
<wgrant> noodles775: While you're here - is OOPS-1287EC164 likely to have been caused by bigjools' recent addition addition of package_signer to the webservice export of ISPPH?
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1287EC164
 * noodles775 looks
<MaWaLe> morning folks : do someone knows when LP will be released to be donwloadable?
<wgrant> That SPPH doesn't OOPS any moe.
<wgrant> Probably because it's published.
<wgrant> A different unpublished one OOPSes now.
<wgrant> MaWaLe: Late July or early August is the latest word.
<noodles775> MaWaLe: see the link in the subject
<MaWaLe> thx wgrant
<MaWaLe> noodles775: i'm asking just to have a confirmation
<MaWaLe> as a coordinator of the Web&Tech team of our LoCo, we are planning to hold a classroom on it
<noodles775> MaWaLe: Cool! But that link is *the* authority on the subject... you might be able to chat with kfogel (who edits it) when he's around...
<noodles775> wgrant: hmmm... so the SPR isn't signed... in primary... I'm not sure whether it's bigjools' change or not, but definitely log a bug for it (if you haven't already)
<wgrant> noodles775: That was my suspicion, but I don't see why the SPR wouldn't be signed.
<wgrant> Oh.
<wgrant> A sync.
<wgrant> Of course.
<noodles775> wgrant: actually, is it possible that you might be grabbing the SPPH as soon as it's been published...
<noodles775> before it has been signed?
<wgrant> No, the SPR should be signed on creation.
<noodles775> OK, so what did you mean above by sync?
<wgrant> But some of them aren't, because they're not really uploaded.
<noodles775> Ah ok.
<wgrant> sync-source.py (as used by the Ubuntu archive admins) doesn't actually use real Soyuz copying. It generates a new source package, and uploads it unsigned from cocoplum.
 * wgrant files a bug.
<wgrant> noodles775: Thanks.
<noodles775> wgrant: Thanks. Also, with the cruft bug above...
<noodles775> wgrant: I'm assuming that if the second source package generates 10 binaries, and only one of them superseded, that the summary for the SPPH should be FULLYBUILT_SUPERSEDED?
<wgrant> noodles775: I am running away screaming now.
<noodles775> heh
<wgrant> noodles775: I don't know. Nobody has done this sort of thing before.
<noodles775> wgrant: it seems strange to summarise the SPPH as FULLYBUILT_SUPERSEDED when it might only be one binary... OK, I'll comment on the bug and see what the others think...
<wgrant> noodles775: Sounds good.
<wgrant> Bug #397732
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 397732 in soyuz "Getting an SPPH through the API crashes if the SPR is unsigned" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/397732
<noodles775> Great, thanks wgrant
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: adeuring | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<nfilus> hello
<nfilus> can anybody help me in getting the import of .pot files reviewed?
<noodles775> henninge: ^^^^ Is that something you could help with?
<henninge> nfilus: All files will be reviewed eventually. When did you upload them?
<nfilus> last friday
<henninge> ok, a week is a lot
<henninge> nfilus: what's the project's name?
<nfilus> what kind of review is needed?
<nfilus> centreon
<henninge> nfilus: https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/ImportPolicy
<nfilus> henninge: I know this page
<nfilus> henninge: the technical criteria are met
<henninge> nfilus: cool
<nfilus> henninge: a simple ACK would be enough :)
<nfilus> henninge: I uploaded 2 templates for stable and trunk. the language files will be added one by one, when we understand the process and advantages of rosetta better
<nfilus> henninge: is this ok? or would it be better to upload everything including the requested directory structure?
<henninge> nfilus: yes, it would be much better to upload them all in one go
<henninge> nfilus: either as a tarball or from a bzr branch
<henninge> nfilus: most of all it would be much easier for you ...
<henninge> and for us because we see the whole situation at once
<henninge> nfilus: but I can approve the templates now
<nfilus> the whole sources are outside of launchpad in svn und the director structure is different
<henninge> nfilus: what do you mean different?
<nfilus> trunk/centreon/de_DE/LC_MESSAGES/messages.po
<henninge> nfilus: that is missing some directory ...
<henninge> don't see that in your svn
<henninge> nfilus: I am at http://svn.centreon.com/trunk/centreon/
<nfilus> translations have a seperate svn
<nfilus> http://forge.centreon.com/repositories/browse/translations/trunk
<nfilus> or ...
<nfilus>  http://svn.modules.centreon.com/centreon-translations/trunk
<henninge> I see
<nfilus> how can we integrate both structures better?
<henninge> yes, that will need some scripting or so anyway
<henninge> nfilus: I am sorry, Launchpad does not support that format directly
<henninge> nfilus: for an automatic approval and import you would have to rename the files to de.po etc...
<nfilus> henninge: no problem. currently I can do it manually, but would like to know how to map the structures onto each other
<nfilus> henninge: ok
<henninge> nfilus: so, de_DE/LC_MESSAGES/messages.po -> centreon/de.po
<henninge> please avoid the locales like de_DE or es_ES or el_GR.
<henninge> pt_BR is okay, pt_PT should just be pt
<nfilus> henninge: I will discuss this with the core devs and must have a look at the needed code changes
<nfilus> the naming scheme is inconsistent
<henninge> nfilus: I could approve your templates now but that might get people starting to translate before you upload the translations thus causing double work.
<henninge> nfilus: or you set the permission to "closed" for now.
 * henninge goes to file a bug
<nfilus> so should I upload the current translations?
<henninge> nfilus: you can do that but to have them approved automatically (that is quickly) they need to be renamed as described.
<henninge> nfilus: also, I saw that your templates are named differently but I guess they are really the same, right? It is just for a different series.
<wgrant> noodles775: You seem to have misunderstood the issue in bug #378876. I've replied.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 378876 in soyuz "Superseded binaries shown as FULLYBUILT_PENDING" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/378876
<henninge> nfilus: also!
<henninge> nfilus: We have message sharing in place now!
<noodles775> Thanks wgrant.
 * wgrant fails.
<nfilus> henninge: how to setup translations for different series?
<wgrant> Two step 3s! And a typo in the first step 3.
<henninge> nfilus: you did that right
<henninge> nfilus: you uploaded the files to different series.
<nfilus> henninge: ah, ok - I will have a targz ready in 3 minutes to upload everything
<henninge> nfilus: I am just saying they don't need to be named differently and in fact shouldn't if you want to take advantage of message sharing
<henninge> nfilus: we take the name and translation domain from the file name.
<noodles775> wgrant: so perhaps I misunderstood when cprov wrote "the later source is cruft"..
<wgrant> noodles775: I suspect he meant the former.
<noodles775> wgrant: yes, I guess he did. Thanks!
<wgrant> noodles775: And there are actually two cases here - the display and handling of the situation needs to differ depending on whether any binaries remain.
<noodles775> wgrant: do you mean when the earlier source has some binaries that have been superseded, but others that are not? If so, yes, that's the issue I tried to highlight on the bug...
<lamalex> How do I revert a backedup .bzr dir on launchpad?
<lamalex> I have a botched bzr upgrade, and need to put the backup.bzr back as .bzr
<wgrant> noodles775: Right.
<wgrant> lamalex: Use lftp or lp:hitchhiker.
 * wgrant -> dinner.
<noodles775> Enjoy :)
<lamalex> wgrant: it tells me I can't rename something to .bzr
<lamalex> also can't rename .bzr to /anything/
<nfilus> henninge: please have a look at the new uploaded trunk templates
<henninge> nfilus: looks very good!
<henninge> nfilus: btw you have a broken locale
<henninge> nfilus: zn_TW should be zh_TW
<henninge> or we don't know that language ... ;)
<nfilus> oh :)
<nfilus> how to exchange that?
<nfilus> upload again?
<henninge> nfilus: yes, you can always upload again, entries with the same file name just get replaced.
<henninge> nfilus: also
<henninge> nfilus: please change the following locales while you're at it:
<henninge> pt_PT -> pt, es_ES -> es
<henninge> nfilus: we don't you those and thus they are likely to be missed by translators.
<henninge> nfilus: I'll set the others to "Deleted"
<nfilus> henninge: ok
<henninge> nfilus: ok, I approved the trunk templates, the translation files will get approved and imported automatically now
<henninge> give it 30-60 minutes, the overall queue is quite big.
<nfilus> woow, thanks
<nfilus> should I upload now only the renamed ones or the whole tar.gz again?
<henninge> nfilus: use the tar.gz to keep the path
<henninge> nfilus: single file uploads lose the path information (HTTP limitation)
<nfilus> henninge: but all files included or the changed ones?
<mariuz> hello
<henninge> nfilus: yes, you can always upload again, entries with the same file name just get replaced.
<henninge> nfilus: all files is fine.
<mariuz> i have an issue with firebird code import in bzr https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/firebird/trunk
<nfilus> henninge: thank you very much!
<henninge> nfilus: np, poke me when you need the template for the other series approved.
<wgrant> lamalex: Allowed names are .bzr, backup.bzr, and .bzr.backup. I'd just remove .bzr, and rename backup.bzr to .bzr.
<lamalex> wgrant: yah, i got it
<lamalex> thanks
<wgrant> bigjools: What time does edge update these days? I'll turn off my scripts until then, lest my inbox fill with errors.
<bigjools> wgrant: I need to check
<wgrant> It had been 4am UTC, but that doesn't seem to have held lately...
<bigjools> I might push out a cherry pick to edge, it will be breaking james_w as well
<bigjools> yes, that's why I need to check :)
<wgrant> That would be good, thanks.
<bigjools> it won't be for ~6 hours minimum if that happens though
<wgrant> Um. Who stole all of the widgets from +filebug?
<wgrant> On the second step, after you choose to report a new bug, only the summary, description and checkbox widgets appear.
<wgrant> The rest have labels and descriptions, but the actual widgets are missing from the HTML.
<henninge> wgrant: you mean under "extra options"?
<henninge> because that WFM
<wgrant> henninge: Yes. Hmmm.
 * wgrant tries some non-Launchpad projects.
<wgrant> Oh, maybe it is Firebug after all. I just noticed the widgets are in the HTML, but I missed them because it's all wrapped in tables.
<DeSian> hi
<DeSian> your system in translation, everytime with anew version from software, do XXXX problem for us
<DeSian> we have translated wordpress 2.7 completlly and now is 2.8, you have imported the 2,7 in 2.8, but we must tranlate every line again.
<DeSian> what is that for Bugy system you have?!!
<DeSian> https://translations.launchpad.net/wordpress/2.8/+pots/wordpress/ckb/+translate
<DeSian> we must edit every page and select the correct line
<DeSian> can any one tell me, if you import the last translated version, why make you this mistake ever?
<nfilus> henninge: something went wrong, german is translated in 100% (but some are fuzzy), but launchpad shows 0%
<nfilus> henninge: same goes for french
<nfilus> henninge: what could be the reason?
<wgrant> Ooh shiny. Inline bugtask editing is arriving?
<henninge> nfilus: German isn't imported yet.
<henninge> nfilus: French looks fine now
<nfilus> henninge: ok, I though every appearing lang is already imported
<henninge> nfilus: wait until all files are "Imported".
<henninge> nfilus: do you have "German" as a preferred language for your Launchpad account?
<nfilus> henninge: no
 * henninge looks
<henninge> nfilus: ah, now
<henninge> no
<henninge> nfilus: the reason is: the language is created when the file is approved.
<nfilus> henninge: I'm doing most things in english
<henninge> nfilus: just wait for the imports to complete.
<nfilus> henninge: that wasn't clear to me
<henninge> nfilus: Aber du hast auch Deutsch in deinem Konto stehen ... ;-)
<henninge> nfilus: You always see your preferred languages in a template.
<nfilus> henninge: you mean the menus "Templates" or "overview" or messages.pot template?
<henninge> nfilus: I meant this page: https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/centreon/trunk
<nfilus> henninge: I see 9 languages, which several of them are neiter prefered nor spoken by me :)
<nfilus> henninge: maybe because I'm project admin?
<henninge> nfilus: No, I meant "your preferred languages in addition to those for which there are translations."
<henninge> nfilus: for example, I see ten languages.
<henninge> nfilus: I have Esperanto as a preferred language and so I see a line for it. Untranslated, of course.
<nfilus> henninge: ok :)
<wgrant> IArchive.newComponentUploader seems to not work on PPAs, even though it's meant to now... when I specify a component_name of 'main', it gives me a 400 stating that the component name must be 'main'.
<bigjools> wgrant: that's err, less than optimal
<bigjools> I am going for food now, I'll play with it when I get back
<wgrant> bigjools: Thanks. And why are PPA package-specific uploaders not possible?
<VK7HSE> Hi... just got the following...  (Error ID:OOPS-1287EB598)   when attempting an edit on https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/me-tv/+edit-packaging
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1287EB598
<VK7HSE> and on a second attempt... (Error ID:OOPS-1287EC593)
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1287EC593
<james_w> bigjools: hey, was the problem you were talking about earlier an issue with OOPS from getPublishedSources?
<bigjools> james_w: yes
<bigjools> sorry for the cockup
<bigjools> it will right itself next time edge is updated
<james_w> AttributeError?
<geser> james_w: see bug 397732
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 397732 in soyuz "Getting an SPPH through the API crashes if the SPR is unsigned" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/397732
<bigjools> james_w: I don't know how it manifested itself externally, but it oopsed when serialising sources with no signer
<james_w> thanks for the quick fix
<james_w> I'll assume it's the same
<james_w> e.content just gives 'AttributeError' and nothing else, which is a bit odd
<james_w> but it is the same error that the Oops shows
<holzmodem> hey, I will rename my account, I can only change the Displayname, not the "Name": This user has a PPA and may not be renamed., I dont need this ppa, its empty. How Can i delete this?
<kiko> cprov, ^^ holzmodem
<bigjools> holzmodem: file a question on soyuz please, and we'll deal with it
<kiko> VK7HSE, so that problem you're getting is because there's already a packaging entry with the data you're inputting. it's a bug, though
<kiko> sinzui, does a bug already exist on https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1287EB598
<VK7HSE> kiko: thanks, I was attempting to change the development to stable...
<sinzui> kiko: no, infact we have a opposite bug requesting that they no be unique
<cprov> holzmodem: did you upload any packages to your PPA ?
<holzmodem> yes, but i deleted all (or copied to a team ppa)
<kiko> sinzui, I guess you can just lump it in then :)
<sinzui> kiko: I see there is a recent bug: bug 352374
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 352374 in launchpad-registry "IntegrityError: duplicate key value violates unique constraint "packaging_uniqueness"" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/352374
<sinzui> kiko:  and bug 344376
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 344376 in launchpad-registry "in +addpackage in a project, it oopses if the "Source Package Name" is left blank" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/344376
<cprov> holzmodem: cool, but unfortunately it doesn't suffice, we can't purge the history in your PPA.
<sinzui> kiko:  both of these bugs can be fixed with a name field or a validator
<cprov> holzmodem: for now file a question and we will deal with the required renaming involved.
<holzmodem> cprov, the ppa is not the problem i want only change the name
<cprov> holzmodem: right, but changing the account name implies in changes to the PPA repository path, and that has to be done manually right now.
<cprov> holzmodem: no worries, file a question on soyuz and we will deal with it asap.
<holzmodem> ok, filing question, thx
<james_w> the dependencies of launchpadlib have ballooned somewhat
<holzmodem> cprov, #76597 ^^
<cprov> holzmodem: thank, I'm on it, will move the PPA repo path and rename your account.
<cprov> holzmodem: 'raa' is taken -> https://edge.launchpad.net/~raa
<holzmodem> :-( maybe; "ra"  or "raaa" ?
<james_w> it really requires all that zope stuff now?
<cprov> holzmodem: you tell me, pick one of your preference.
<holzmodem> cprov, if ok "ra"
<holzmodem> else "raaa"
<james_w> ah, it's for testing apparently
<cprov> holzmodem: 'ra' is also taken, going to https://edge.launchpad.net/~raaa. Please confirm that it's what you want in the question.
<holzmodem> what i have to do? aking question for "raaa"? (sry english is not my native language)
<cprov> holzmodem: nothing special, just post a new comment to the existing question.
<holzmodem> done
<cprov> holzmodem: thank you.
<tumbleweed> question about branch merge requesting:
<tumbleweed> when you request on the web interface, it automatically requests review
<tumbleweed> when you bzr send or resubmit a merge request, it doesn't
<tumbleweed> is there any reason for this difference?
<holzmodem> cprov, how long does the change approximately took?
<LarstiQ> tumbleweed: where are you `bzr send`ing it to?
<tumbleweed> cocooncrash: that'd be you
<tumbleweed> LarstiQ: I tend to use the web interface, cocooncrash tends to bzr send
<bigjools> holzmodem: you need to wait for an admin to pick up your question, it should be within a day
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<cocooncrash> LarstiQ: merge@code.launchpad.net
<LarstiQ> cocooncrash: and what is the submit branch?
<cocooncrash> LarstiQ: lp:ibid
<LarstiQ> cocooncrash: because afaik, for the bzr project, it does work fine
<cocooncrash> LarstiQ: The merge request is created fine -- it just doesn't set the reviewer.
<LarstiQ> cocooncrash: yeah, I meant it setting the reviewer to bzr-core, sorry
<cocooncrash> Oh, right.
 * LarstiQ checks bzr project settings
<LarstiQ> cocooncrash: looks similar to me
 * LarstiQ leaves it up to an lp dev
<cocooncrash> LarstiQ: Thanks
<Hamaryns> ping gmb
<rockstar> cocooncrash, you'll need to set the default review team of the target branch
<rockstar> cocooncrash, or, you can type the following in your email
<rockstar>  reviewer rockstar
<rockstar> ...if you wanted me to review it.
<DnaX> hi, someone LP admin can change an project name (id, not title)?
<jpds> DnaX: File a question here: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion about it.
<cocooncrash> rockstar, LarstiQ: Apologies, bzr send isn't a problem
<cocooncrash> But resubmiting merge requests doesn't assign the default reviewer.
<cocooncrash> (And you also can't resubmit with bzr send, but I've filed a bug for that.)
<tumbleweed> cocooncrash: cool
<tumbleweed> you also can't resubmit with e-amil
<cocooncrash> tumbleweed: bzr send is via email.
<tumbleweed> cocooncrash: hmm, I suppose yes
 * tumbleweed leave outta here for now
<DnaX> thanks jpds
<BUGabundo> guud evening
<BUGabundo> I'm experiencing timeouts on Edge
<BUGabundo> sending emails to contacts from their profile page
<beuno> BUGabundo, could you file a bug with the OOPS ids?
<RenatoSilva> what's the difference bewteen SSH and OpenPGP keys?
<RenatoSilva> Aren't they both just RSA key pairs?
<BUGabundo> beuno: I just get a blank page :(
<maxb> RenatoSilva: an OpenPGP key contains more than just a single keypair
<maxb> signed user ids, subkeys, potentially other extended information
<RenatoSilva> maxb: wouldn't it be easier to just have two key pairs and everytime you want to send signed content you just sign it?
<maxb> huh?
<RenatoSilva> maxb: sorry
<RenatoSilva> maxb: I don't get the sense
<maxb> What would be easier? What would it be easier than? I don't understand the reasoning behind your previous question.
<RenatoSilva> maxb: let's go abck to the question
<RenatoSilva> maxb: I mean, huh for you heheh
<RenatoSilva> maxb: why more than a key pair? for what?
<RenatoSilva> maxb: I can't imagine what else than a key pair would I need to send signed content out there.
<maxb> For starters, associating the keypair with an identity, and cryptographically signing that association
<maxb> And not just a self signature - other people can sign the association to assert that the user id is genuine
<maxb> This is the basis of the "web of trust"
<RenatoSilva> maxb: if you have signed content in your openPGP key, then it's a mix of priv key + pub key + signed content, right?
<maxb> yes
<maxb> And then you can have subkeys - secondary keypairs with delegated authority
<RenatoSilva> maxb: I can't figure out why would I need this default signed content
<RenatoSilva> maxb: do you have an example?
<RenatoSilva> maxb: and I'd appreciate too if you point me to a tutorial you it's good
<maxb> My key asserts that I am Max Bowsher, and that I own a variety of email addresses, and moreover carries the certification of various people that I have met face-to-face that they believe that I, the owner of the key, are that person
<RenatoSilva> maxb: humm, ok then would that be kind of a "default signed message for basic questions"?
<maxb> um. that's kind of a weird way of describing it, and I don't know how to answer that
<RenatoSilva> maxb: such as dose this email belong to him, or does he trust in this guy's public key...
<RenatoSilva> s/dose/does
<maxb> Essentially yes, though it's less of a "message" and more a core part of the way the keys are defined and used
<RenatoSilva> maxb: I've found explanations in lp and ubuntu wiki, but they don't introduce the idea, and they don't point out a clever way to keep your priv key secure, whcih I think it's a very important step.
<maxb> You're right, it's a vitally important step, since it potentially may be important to you for your entire lifetime
<RenatoSilva> maxb: how to keep it secure? the question is for any pub/priv key pair I think
<maxb> Exactly, it's in no way specific to PGP keys
<maxb> And really it comes down to being sensible about where you put it
<RenatoSilva> maxb: and how about creating many OpenPGP keys? For example, I need one to become an Ubuntero, and set up PPA etc. I want to create an OpenPGP key only for that use, in Launchpad. How about it?
<maxb> Certainly doable
<maxb> You might choose to indicate in the user id comment if the key is intended for a restricted purpose
<RenatoSilva> maxb: I wonder if there are any specific steps, because anyone with physical access to the machine containing your private key would be able to access it
<maxb> only if you keep it unencrypted, which would be foolish
<RenatoSilva> maxb: encrypt with a password-based algorith?
<RenatoSilva> m
<maxb> However, you are right that you shouldn't keep high value keys on a machine to which others have physical access, even if they *are* encrypted
<maxb> It is normal to keep your pgp key protected with a passphrase - preferably a fairly long one
<maxb> mine is > 30 characters
<RenatoSilva> I wonder if crypted .zips woud be enougth
<maxb> erm, what?
<RenatoSilva> maxb: you can put the key in a zip file, protected by pasword
<RenatoSilva> maxb: when you want to extract the file, you must type the right password. I don't know if the algorith is trustable tough.
<maxb> No, you don't do that - the program you use to sign/encrypt/verify stores it encrypted and decrypts on the fly when using it, never storing it on disk at all
<RenatoSilva> maxb: I wonder if such encryption of the key-manager is enough too. PuTTY for example.
<maxb> ?
<RenatoSilva> maxb: are pass_word_-encrypted files enougth? Or do you really need a pass_phrase_ greater than 30 chars?
<maxb> I like to be comfortable that I'm well beyond the possibility of a brute force search *and* sufficiently complex that someone couldn't feasibly watch me type it either
<RenatoSilva> maxb: PuTTY is a Windows SSH client, it can generate a key pair. You can protect the private key with a pasword, but I wonder if that is really secure. Are password/phrase-based encryption really secure, enougth, as secure as or more than assimetric algorithm
<RenatoSilva> s/Are/Is
<RenatoSilva> s/enought/enough
<RenatoSilva> s/enougth/enough
<maxb> An asymmetric algorithm is irrelevant here. The aim is to secure data using a memorized key. Asymmetry serves no purpose.
<RenatoSilva> maxb: I was jsut wondering how they compare, as it is standed that symetric algorithms are "better"
#launchpad 2009-07-11
<RenatoSilva> maxb: and it's hard to think of a password -based algorithm as "commercially" secure
<RenatoSilva> maxb: anyway, I think your explanations are enough, I can do a research later about it...
<RenatoSilva> maxb: thank you very much!
<jacob> hmm.. is ftp on ppa.launchpad.net down? http works fine, but dput fails loudly: connection refused
<Sarvatt> yeah same here
<jacob> guessing it's been down for a while, https://edge.launchpad.net/builders/ shows zero ppa builds pending
 * wgrant hopes cprov is still around.
<wgrant> Or maybe mthaddon is?
<elmo> fixed
<wgrant> Or elmo. Thanks elmo.
<elmo> jacob: (it was only down for ~30m, btw)
<jacob> elmo: just my short-sighted speculation. ;) thanks!
<Sarvatt> thanks for fixing it!
<cprov> wgrant: I am, let me check.
<cprov> oh, elmo already fixed it.
<homy> I have I question about ppas: If I put a package for karmic in a ppa, will it automatically be rebuilt if dependencies change?
<wgrant> homy: No.
<lamothe> Hi all!  If I need a retrace, there's no way to get LP to do it against a PPA version of an application, is there?
<wgrant> lamothe: LP doesn't do the retraces. A bot run on a non-Launhcpad machine in the datacentre does. You could equally run one on your own machine.
<wgrant> You could use apport-retrace locally to do it.
<wgrant> But PPAs don't produce debug symbols yet.
<lamothe> wgrant: Thanks for the answer, the issue is that he's on 64 bit, me 32 bit.
<lamothe> wgrant: Is there a way out of this pickle apart from asking the user to dl the source ... or me get a 64 bit Ubuntu.
<wgrant> lamothe: Get him to use apport-retrace, perhaps.
<lamothe> wgrant: He will need to source for that right ... there's no other way.  Just checking that I'm giving the end-user unnecessary work.
<wgrant> lamothe: apport-retrace does not use the source - just debug symbols. You will get limited information without the source or debug symbols, however.
<lamothe> wgrant: Thanks again, I'll see what I can do.
<homy> I'm puzzled by the copy function in ppas. Could you name a possible use-case just for me to grasp this function better?
<LarstiQ> homy: first uploading to a beta ppa and then copying to the release one when satisified
<LarstiQ> homy: which is exactly what we do with bzr-beta-ppa
<wgrant> Back- and forward-porting are what I normally use it for.
<wgrant> As well as copying between PPAs as required.
<homy> LarstiQ: thanks.
<homy> wgrant: do you mean copying from intrepid to jaunty?
<wgrant> homy: Basically.
<homy> wgrant: if I try that, it says that same version already has published binaries in the destination archive?
<wgrant> homy: The message means precisely what it says.
<wgrant> You must copy the binaries too.
<homy> wgrant: thanks.
<MiserySalin> is it possible for a "project driver" to upload .pot files?
<MontelEdwards> how do you delete a project?
<andrea-bs> MontelEdwards, you have to ask a question to an administrator on https://launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<kklimonda> hey, you know that edge lp certificate has just expired ? (YMMV based on where do you live ;) )
<yofel> kklimonda: you beat be for a minute here :P
#launchpad 2009-07-12
<fta> it says expires on 05/09/2010 here
<kklimonda> fta: and does a certificate you got is issued for *.launchpad.net or *.edge.launchpad.net ?
<fta> *.launchpad.net, but i'm on edge
<fta> oh, ok. i see, all my other pages are untrusted now
<fta> 07/12/2009
<wgrant> At least it's not the main one this time...
<wgrant> kklimonda: (it will have expired everywhere - certificate expiry times are, like any good timestamp, in UTC)
<yofel> the https://launchpad.net certificate says it's going to expire on 25 Jul 2009, the *.launchpad.net one on 09 May 2010, and the *.edge.launchpad.net one today...
<kklimonda> wgrant: isn't it still yesterday in UTC timezone? ;)
<kklimonda> (I love those time zone problems that internet brings..)
<elmo> I'm working on it
* elmo changed the topic of #launchpad to: edge certificate broken, being fixed | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<wgrant> Thanks elmo.
 * tumbleweed is sure he mentioned that this was about to expire, about a week ago
<wgrant> tumbleweed: Yep, I hoped somebody would notice that...
<Daviey> elmo: After that, fancy fixing planet.ubuntu.com? :)
<yofel> if you're already at it check the one for https://launchpad.net - it tells me it's going to expire in 2 weeks ^^
* elmo changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<elmo> (fixed a while ago, was beating some sense into verification by non-browsers)
<wgrant> Is edge going to update at some point?
<wgrant> It hasn't in a couple of days.
<wgrant> (which makes running lots of scripts in possible, as the last update broke retrieval of most SPPHs)
 * wgrant fails again.
<wgrant> I cannot think this morning.
<elmo> wgrant: I think it's deliberately disabled, but I don't honestly know why
<wgrant> elmo: OK, thanks.
<elmo> Daviey: I can see it's broken, but the fix doesn't look like 1am material; can you file an RT?  (I couldn't see one at first glance, if there is, tell me the number, and I'll have a look tomorrow or have someone else look)
<slestak> in launchpad, i cannot find an easy way to find a bug that i reported.
<slestak> I would think that a filter for Bugs Reported By Me would be very helpful, of is there another method?
<wgrant> slestak: If you click on your name (in the top right), then the bugs tab, there is a filter on the right to find bugs reported by you.
<wgrant> You can also do an advanced search in a project for bugs reported by you.
<wgrant> And there is a bug reported asking for a simple button to do the latter.
<slestak> i did click on my name, expecting to see the filter, let me look again
<slestak> yep, go to users lp page, then bugs, all of them are there
<wgrant> What do you mean?
<slestak> wgrant: i was agreeing that it is where you said it was.
<slestak> I didn't click on Bugs first.
<slestak> tyvm
<VK7HSE> Question/feature request ... Just wondering if it's possible to change the status of bugs that are "NEW" to "incomplete" after 7 days of no response ???
<wgrant> VK7HSE: No. That doesn't make sense.
<wgrant> Why would you want to do that?
<VK7HSE> well say that a bug is submitted, then the person never replies back ... then unless you manually change the status, it will remain in limbo...
<wgrant> When asking for information, you are meant to change the status to Incomplete.
<wgrant> That's what the status means - the bug needs more information.
<VK7HSE> ok but I have some bugs that I had submitted way bay and who ever the maintainer is they have never done that !
<VK7HSE> ok.. what you say make sense to me! but maybe it's not for some others...
<VK7HSE> ;)
<wgrant> https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/Statuses is the relevant help page, though it doesn't describe the workflow very well.
<wgrant> But it does give the definition of Incomplete, which is what is at issue here.
<VK7HSE> ok then... different way to look at it then... why not when the bug maintainer replies it changes the status to incomplete then?
<VK7HSE> automagically
<wgrant> I normally do it by setting the status to Incomplete, and add the comment in the expanded section at the top.
<wgrant> But it would be nice to have a button to do that in the main comment section at the bottom.
<VK7HSE> cause I discovered the other night that you can'rt reply and change the status in the one instance...
<wgrant> You can.
<wgrant> Although maybe not tomorrow.
<wgrant> Because bug editing is all changing at the moment.
<VK7HSE> Oh this is on edge BTW
<VK7HSE> consider me to be thinking aloud! :P
<wgrant> You'll see that there is a comment textarea when you are editing a bug's status.
<wgrant> So you can do both at once.
 * wgrant disappears.
<VK7HSE> well next time I get a bug I'll double check that... as it didn't the other night
<rootski> there some LP issue? taking an age to connect...
<rootski> was fine a second ago
<wgrant> Didn't take long for him to disconnect...
<micahg> I just got a weird notice that my karma expired?
<micahg> is that a bug or by design
<wgrant> micahg: It's a bug that appears sometimes when the karma cache is being updated, I believe.
<micahg> ok
<micahg> already reported, what module is the karma under?
<wgrant> Probably launchpad-registry, but I couldn't be sure.
<micahg> wgrant: I can't find it
<wgrant> micahg: I think it might have been rejected. Let me find it...
<wgrant> micahg: Bug #354297
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 354297 in launchpad-registry "Lies about lack of karma on +karma" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/354297
<micahg> wgrant: I'm getting something slighly different on edge
<wgrant> micahg: What's different about it?
<wgrant> Apart from the style changing.
<micahg> message
<micahg> that one is more descriptive
<micahg> mine just says karma has expired
<wgrant> Aha.
<wgrant> The message was changed a month or two ago.
<wgrant> What is the new wording?
<wgrant> Ah, found one.
<wgrant> So, the new one is more correct, but a bit more confusing. Maybe it could do with a help link.
<micahg> or just say, that the karma is regenerating or something
<wgrant> Well, that's a separate bug.
<wgrant> That message is bad, and you shouldn't be seeing that message.
<micahg> they should have just added the word daily to your message
<micahg> no karma has been assigned yet today
<micahg> or rather
<micahg> it's currently being updated
<micahg> please check back soon
<wgrant> No - there should be no point during the generation where the data isn't there.
<wgrant> So that message should never be shown if you have karma.
<micahg> I guess that's true if it's an ACID database transaction
<wgrant> One would think it should be.
<wgrant> But apparently not.
<micahg> should I comment on your bug?
<wgrant> Please do.
<wgrant> And metoo it!
<micahg> BTW, I don't think you're supposed to confirm your own bugs, or maybe lp has a different policy than ubuntu
<wgrant> micahg: I had confirmation that it wasn't just me experiencing the bug.
<wgrant> => it is reasonable to confirm it.
<micahg> ah
<micahg> ok
 * micahg has definitely confirmed though :)
<wgrant> Thanks.
<RenatoSilva> what's resubmit in merge review?
<james_w> has edge not updated since Friday?
<Sarvatt_> is there a page that lists the hardware specs for the builders anywhere?
<LarstiQ> Sarvatt_: they're virtual machines
<Sarvatt_> even arm?
<Sarvatt_> i'm looking at pixman now and it determines what optimizations to use based on the cpu features of the build machine
<Sarvatt_> theres a few bugs asking for neon or SIMD support in pixman on arm but it depends on if the builder supports it
<Sarvatt_> and if its just a virtualized versatile kernel it wont
<LarstiQ> it seems a bit stupid to let that depend on the build instead of the host machine?
<LarstiQ> I know that is the easy route, but still
 * LarstiQ is thinking of mplayers dynamic support for instance
<Sarvatt_> ah ok i'm wrong, these are just compiler checks to make sure the compiler supports it and it does have runtime detection. sorry for the noise :)
<SiDi> Hey people. Any idea how this can happen in a bug report : https://bugs.launchpad.net/exaile/0.3.x/+bug/157676 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 157676 in exaile/0.3.x "A GUI info for Replay Gain" [Wishlist,New]
<SiDi> it's set to the same milestone 6 times and thus is counted as 6 different bugs for this milestone
<jfroy> greetings
<jfroy> is there a way to change the status of bugs in batch. I just released a milestone of my project, and would like to move all the bugs from "committed" to "released"
<nhandler> jfroy: You can use the email interface: https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/EmailInterface
<nhandler> jfroy: You could also use the Launchpad API
<SiDi> nhandler: the statement about GPG signed, does it mean my email has to be in one of my GPG keys on LP ?
<SiDi> or that i should GPG sign each email ?
<LarstiQ> Sarvatt_: the latter, with a key that is registered
<nhandler> SiDi: It means that the email you send to the LP email interface needs to be signed with a GPG key that is linked to your LP account
<SiDi> But thats not required if its only a comment, right, nhandler ?
<LarstiQ> SiDi: right, only when giving LP instructions
<SiDi> LarstiQ: okies thanks
<SiDi> any idea how to GPG sign my mails with Gmail ? :D
<LarstiQ> SiDi: Enigmail?
<SiDi> im tied to webmails unfortunately :)
<SiDi> i'll pass on LP commands via mail for now :P
<nhandler> SiDi: Try FireGPG
<SiDi> let me see if it works with Shiretoko now !
<SiDi> nhandler: LarstiQ: it looks like i can send inline signed emails with fireGPG, thanks :)
<nhandler> SiDi: Glad it worked.
<[Ramy]> is there a way to automatically build debian packages from git python repository ?
<LarstiQ> [Ramy]: could you specify a bit more?
<[Ramy]> LarstiQ, i want to package 2 open source projects they are written in python and they are using git as DCVS, how can launchpad help me to package them to ubuntu ?
<LarstiQ> [Ramy]: you can request for launchpad to vcs-import them
<[Ramy]> LarstiQ,  what is that ? how can I do that ?
<LarstiQ> [Ramy]: the other thing would be PPAs to build/host .debs
<LarstiQ> [Ramy]: https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Imports
<LarstiQ> [Ramy]: other than that, I don't know what you have in mind for help with packaging
<thumper> [Ramy]: we don't yet have the branches hooked up to the ppas
<thumper> [Ramy]: but there are cunning plans
<kub1> Hi:  Trying to Telling Ubuntu how to authenticate the PPA , via launchpad.net instructions, when I do the ¨sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 8AC93F7A¨ I get ¨gpgkeys: HTTP fetch error 7: couldn't connect to host¨ - is this a know error with a fix? Is the host down for everyone? Could it be my ISP firewall (I have to add an ISP proxy for /etc/apt) - do i need to put in proxy info to get the keyserve
<RenatoSilva> what is the purpose of ssh key pair authentication? why not type Launchpad's password to connect via https?
<RenatoSilva> I mean, bzr branch lp:project
<RenatoSilva> type lp's password: xxx
<RenatoSilva> instead of using the priv key
<RenatoSilva> Another question: If I have a merged branch, but I find another bug, should I create another branch with the same name, or should I get the merged branch and commit a new revision, and propose for merging again?
<funkyHat> If I click the "Yes, this is the bug I'm tryin to report" button on launchpad, will it still attach the apport thingys?
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: You are meant to only ever give your Launchpad password to Launchpad.
<wgrant> That is, the web UI.
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: ?
<wgrant> And I would be most displeased if I had to type my passphrase for every push.
<RenatoSilva> not passphrase, password
<RenatoSilva> the one from the website
<wgrant> Simple difference in terminology.
<RenatoSilva> I didn't get the specific reason for using a key pair
<RenatoSilva> instead of the website's password
<wgrant> I don't know, but I'm certainly glad it's the case.
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: it could be because key pair authentication is more powerful, it's harder to get a private key that a passwod
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: however you private key is protected, huh, by your website's passwrod!
<wgrant> That is one very good reason, yes. All of my hosts require key-based authentication.
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: if someone discovers my password, he can get into the web interface and simply replace my public key
<wgrant> While that's a very secure password that only ever gets given to Launchpad itself over HTTPS, I've filed a bug or two complaining that it is inadequate.
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: ^
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: Hm?
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: it's almost impossible to know what is my private key, however my website's password is fragile, comparing to the private key.
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: Therefore it's just about getting my website's password
<kub1> What is the irc command to tell my irc cliect (webchat.freenode.net) to not show nic joins & departs messages on my screen? thx :)
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: Right. Which is why I filed a bug about that.
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: And you get control over your key pair
<RenatoSilva> kub1: try /qwebirc sucks :)
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: No, they get the ability to allow another key pair to impersonate you.
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: that's what I mean
<wgrant> kub1: About your apt-key problem: you seem to be behind a firewall.
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: he can delete you pub key so that you can't authenticate anymore, then he adds his own pub key to impersonate you
<kub1> RenatoSilva: that was a`joke, right??
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: Right, but he cannot gain control over your existing key pair. Important distinction.
<RenatoSilva> kub1: yes :D I use it at work, it's problematic
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: but it's a disaster anyway
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: It is.
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: Imagine someone doing this with sabdfl :)
<wgrant> I agree with you fully that this is an issue. I've filed bugs on it over the years.
#launchpad 2010-07-12
 * maxb feels slightly depressed that someone is requesting a vcs import of http://schuelercc-extended-profile.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/trunk/broken/ as the development focus of a project
<maxb> it's hard to conceive of a more screwed up svn url
<MTeck-ricer> heat?
<MTeck-ricer> !heat
<MTeck-ricer> maxb: lol... painful
<MTeck-ricer> maxb: s/broken/broken-crap/ ?
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: henninge@epic | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
* calvino.freenode.net changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<geser> wgrant: is this behaviour intented or a bug? as it can easily happen that one forgets to specify the upload path (if one uses a more generic configuration and doesn't hardcode it)
<wgrant> geser: Well, it's known. Not necessarily completely intended, but not a bug.
<jenkins> dpm: have you had chance to look at the first draft of the translators manual? What do you think?
<jenkins> sorry wrong window
<dpm> jenkins, no worries, let me join #ubuntu-manual :)
<xdatap> hi everybody
<xdatap> i need a launchpad admin, we (italian loco team) are issues
<xdatap> *we have issues :)
<fta> something looks broken with the API for ppa build states..
<fta> (LP api)
<xdatap> mrevell, hi
<mrevell> xdatap, Hi
<mrevell> bigjools, around?
<xdatap> mrevell, hi, sorry to bother you. ubuntu-it product doesn't exist anymore on launchpad. Dozen of blueprints attached to it disappeared too.
<mrevell> xdatap, Right! Let's find out what's going on.
<xdatap> if you see my profile: https://edge.launchpad.net/~xdatap1 you will found on main page bluprints assigned to me that goes to broken links
<mrevell> sinzui, around?
<mrevell> xdatap, I tried the first three blueprints listed on your profile page and they seem to be okay.
<mrevell> xdatap, Let me try to find out what happened to the project. When was it last working?
<xdatap> this one for example: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-it/+spec/ubuntu-party
<mrevell> xdatap, I've reactivated the project. Does that fix your problem?
<mrevell> xdatap, Sorry, try now
<xdatap> mrevell, oh yes! it works now
<xdatap> mrevell, thank you very much
<mrevell> xdatap, Great! I'm sorry that it got deactivated. I'll try to find out why. I've left a message on the project's review white-board which should mean it's okay from now on.
<mrevell> no problem
<xdatap> mrevell, thank you again. Bye
<cos^> how is it possible that a package changes from now building to waiting to build status?
<cos^> i uploaded 2 packages here which both started to build but returned to waiting to build https://launchpad.net/~ville-ranki/+archive/siilihai
<maco> hi. i have a daily build recipe on lucid, and while it's having no trouble executing (though the maverick one is, but a bug is filed on that), the build is failing.  this is interesting to me because it succeeds in pbuilder locally
<maco> this is the build log http://launchpadlibrarian.net/51484609/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-i386.gally_0%2B48~lucid1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<thopiekar> hi
<thopiekar> is here someone, who is working on the poulsbo drivers?
<geser> maco: which debhelper level does the package use? I ask because I see "Compatibility levels before 5 are deprecated".
<geser> maco: the log shows that debian/tmp/ is used as a staging directory while your gally.install files expects debian/gally as staging dir (not sure about how the debhelper level affect this)
<maco> geser: 7 i think
<geser> check the value in debian/compat to be sure
<maco> geser: i dont have that file
<geser> then create it so debhelper really uses level 7 (echo 7 > debian/compat). I don't know if that solves your problem, but should be still done (assuming you want level 7)
<thopiekar> hi I removed ppa's but they are just shown in my list in gray.. how can I fully remove them?
<geser> it takes some time (24 hours IIRC) till the files get really removed
<thopiekar> some of the ppas that are shown are some weeks old...
<thopiekar> don't think that it would take weeks..
<thopiekar> ;)
<geser> did you remove (delete) the other ones or just disable?
<thopiekar> removed..
<thopiekar> https://launchpad.net/~thopiekar/+archive/iegd
<thopiekar> https://launchpad.net/~thopiekar/+archive/navit
<thopiekar> https://launchpad.net/~thopiekar/+archive/netbook
<thopiekar> https://launchpad.net/~thopiekar/+archive/pyside
<thopiekar> all old ppas that I don'T need..
<geser> then you will need to wait on someone with a better knowledge of this. unfortunately there is currently a LP sprint
<alkisg> Is it possible to download a tarball from a launchpad bazaar branch?
<svaksha> hi, Earlier there was an error described here ("bzr: ERROR: Not a branch"): http://www.mail-archive.com/launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net/msg00591.html
<svaksha> After following the suggestion I was able to upload to LP but only temporarily. The .bazaar file ownership reverts to root with each system shutdown and now its not allowing me to pull anything from LP.
<svaksha> I get this error: Permission denied (publickey).
<svaksha> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: please check connectivity and permissions (and try -Dhpss if further diagnosis is required)
<geser> alkisg: not directly, but you can do "bzr export mybranch.tar lp:mybranch"
<alkisg> geser: thank you, I was looking for a way to get the source without having bzr installed, but that command might also come in handy in some other part.
<svaksha> Changing the .bazaar ownership to $user does not help either
<svaksha> hello, anyone have any ideas to my earlier query
<micahg> any LOSAs around?
<micahg> shipova seems to be hung
<fta> is it sprint time?
<Quintasan> grrr
<R2> "Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server. Try reloading this page in a minute or two. If the problem persists, let us know in the #launchpad  IRC channel on Freenode."
 * R2 is letting you know.
<R2> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~libmysql-team/libmysql/1.0/annotate/head:/libmysql/libmysql.c
<R2> ...is the page giving me that.
<R2> UA: Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; en-US; rv:1.9.2.6) Gecko/20100625 Firefox/3.6.6
<Quintasan> james_w: if you are around, can you do something about launchpad ppa build service rejecting my uploads and telling me that it is already uploaded but has different contents?
<Quintasan> james_w: https://launchpad.net/~neon/+archive/ppa
<james_w> Quintasan: not really. What are you uploading?
<Quintasan> james_w: project-neon-qt source
<james_w> what version?
<Quintasan> project-neon-qt_1.0+1198_source.changes
<james_w> Quintasan: ok, that's already been uploaded, you can't upload the same version again, even if you delete the package
<Quintasan> oh :S
<MrKanister> Quintasan: When uploading to a ppa you should always append ~ppa1 and increase that with each further upload of the SAME package version
<MrKanister> Quintasan: That way you avoid issues like the one you have currently ;)
<Quintasan> MrKanister: I'm working on a daily build, I don't think that recipe uses earlier changelogs :(
<MTecknology> how can I ignore something for bazaar for everyone that ever pulls the branch?
<MrKanister> Quintasan: I don't exactly understand what you mean with "earlier changelogs", but you should be able to upload your package by just using "1.0+1198~ppa1" instead of "1.0+1198"
<MrKanister> Quintasan: a version 1.2~ppaX is always lower than 1.3, so that way you can upload new version to your ppa and when a final release comes out it will replace the old one
<james_w> Quintasan: is the problem that the upstream hasn't moved since the last time you built, or that you want to build the same thing again?
<MTecknology> like, adding dir/file to .bzr_ignores or something?
<james_w> MTecknology: "bzr ignore dir/file"
<micahg> james_w: can you fix PPA builders?
<MTecknology> james_w: :D thanks
<james_w> micahg: nope
<Quintasan> james_w: okay, I got it, can I somehow make the builder to auto-invoke the signing of the tar and changes file?
<james_w> Quintasan: specify a key id with "-k"
<Quintasan> awesome
<james_w> Quintasan: it can upload with --dput too
<Quintasan> james_w: would save me a ton of time if I was sure it will build properly ;)
<james_w> Quintasan: if you don't want to build the same revisions of upstream twice then look at --if-changed-from, if you do then look at using {time} in your deb-version template
<bp0> hello
<bp0> trying to file a bug on launchpad is broken
<bp0> always times out
<bp0> for about 1h30m now
<bp0> if this is useful: (Error ID: OOPS-1654A1211)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1654A1211
<bp0> Authorization Required
<micahg> bp0: are you logged in?
<bp0> to launchpad, yes
<bp0> not to lp-oops.canonical
<micahg> bp0: oh, only launchpad admins can see those
<bp0> ..ok
<bp0> so are any of those here?
<bp0> what is the status?
<bp0> is it going to be working today?
<micahg> bp0: well, I think the next help contact starts in 90 minutes IIRC
<bp0> what does that mena?
<bp0> *mean
<micahg> bp0: there's a dedicated person for help in this channel at various times, that person would probably be best suited to help you with the issue unless someone else pops in, I cannot help
<bp0> ok
<quesh_i> hello
<doctormo> How long will staging be down for? https://staging.launchpad.net/
<MTecknology> I take it the build servers have been under heavy load today..
<MTecknology> Is there a bug that the buildlog doesn't show anything during building a package?
<doctormo> MTecknology: heavy load? so the servers might not be down for code review?
<Janzert> Is there a way to have launchpad email me whenever a merge proposal is made against a branch of mine?
<mtaylor> Janzert: yes
<mtaylor> Janzert: actually, this should be happening already (happens for any branch I own or that a team I'm a member of owns)
<MTecknology> doctormo: a few hours in queu for a few packages
<Janzert> hmm, ok. I'm also subsribed to it and am getting the checkin notifications but didn't receive anything about a merge proposal.
<Janzert> maybe something just went haywire this time
<Janzert> and now looking back I see that I did get notification about a merge proposal back in February
<Janzert> so must be just a glitch with the recent one
<bp0> so help contact?
<bp0> micahg, when does this help contact get here?
<MTecknology> Isn't the priority of a build supposed to increase as it sits out there?
<micahg> lifeless_: you know when the next help contact will be in?
<MTecknology> I have a package that's been sitting in build queue for >6 hours now and it's still only priority 2505.. :S
<MTecknology> I'd rather just cancel those particular builds..
<doctormo> MTecknology: I think the lp team has been abducted.
<MTecknology> doctormo: looks like it
<micahg> MTecknology: I've got a build going for 18hrs + on a runaway builder
<MTecknology> micahg: it that what's killing things?
<MTecknology> micahg: that wouldn't explain priorities not going up..
<micahg> MTecknology: it looks like quite a few builders aren't picking up new builds
<MTecknology> micahg: 16 of 'em..
<MTecknology> I like it when teh priority changes. Then I get a feeling that it'll build eventually..
<MTecknology> right now... I'm not getting that feeling..
<micahg> bp0: I think the answer to your question is MIA :)
<MTecknology> micahg: one can only hope the MIA is because they're actively fighting to fix things and too busy to talk.
<bp0> well i'll try again later
<wgrant> bp0: The Launchpad developers are all in Prague at the moment, so there won't be anyone around right now.
<wgrant> DAMN.
#launchpad 2010-07-13
<Quintasan> wgrant: maybe you could help me, can I somehow force stripping in PPA build? I need dbg libs for Project Neon :)
<wgrant> Quintasan: Not really... but I was working on that over the weekend, as it happens.
<Quintasan> gah
<wgrant> It's mostly done.
<Quintasan> wgrant: well, I'm doing that via dh_strip --dbg-package=project-neon-qt-dbg
<wgrant> I guess that works.
<wgrant> But it'll be automatic and less awful soon.
<Quintasan> yeah, I thought it would work in PPA too
<Quintasan> :S
<wgrant> It doesn't?
<wgrant> Why not?
<Quintasan> dh_strip --dbg-package=project-neon-qt-dbg
<Quintasan> dh_strip debug symbol extraction: disabling for PPA build
<Quintasan> dh_strip debug symbol extraction: not doing anything since NO_PKG_MANGLE is given
<wgrant> Hmm.
<wgrant> Well.
<wgrant> I guess pkg-create-dbgsym's overridden dh_strip doesn't work like that.
<wgrant> I wonder if it would work if you used dh_strip.pkg-create-dbgsym (the actual debhelper version) instead.
<Quintasan> wgrant: huh, I can't find that command
<wgrant> Quintasan: It only exists when pkg-create-dbgsym is installed.
<wgrant> pkg-create-dbgsym diverts the original dh_strip.
<Quintasan> wgrant: I should add that to build-depends as well?
<wgrant> Quintasan: It's already installed in the buildd chroots, so there's no point. Perhaps get debian/rules to call dh_strip.pkg-create-dbgsym if it exists, but otherwise call plain dh_strip.
<wgrant> Of course, this may not work at all :)
<Quintasan> wgrant: well, I'll try that, thanks. Better this than nightly builds with no dbg libs
<Quintasan> :S
<wgrant> Well, you could have a convenient checkbox on the PPA page in a month, if all goes well.
<Quintasan> oh, month is a looong time
<Quintasan> I think I will get the builds ready by then
<MTecknology> wgrant: if priority never changes on a build and the queue stays full - what are the changes of me waiting for days to get the amd64 versions built?
<wgrant> lamont: Why does i386 have so many builders, and amd64 so few?
<lamont> luck of the draw, pretty much
<wgrant> lamont: Can I remove the slave's architecture and just make it believe the master, so this can be fixed by clicking a couple of buttons in LP?
<lamont> once you fix LP so that the buildd uses the LP answer as gospel, instead of having its own hardcoded copy of the answer....
<lamont> there's a bug about that
<MTecknology> I've been waiting about 9 hours now for a build that will just be superceded right away - It wouldn't bother me if I had some indication that it'll eventually get there - like the priority going up.
<lamont> wgrant: that is, we have some buildds that could do amd64/i386/lpia, and some that can do i386/lpia
<wgrant> lamont: I have a branch to do that... I should get it merged.
<bp0> so no lp staff showed up yet?
<lamont> bp0: how so?
<bp0> help contact i guess it is called
<bp0> i was told there would be one here at 4
<bp0> but it is 7 now
<wgrant> bp0: I replied to you not two second after you left the channel :(
<wgrant> 08:42:01 -!- bp0 [~bp@unaffiliated/bp0] has quit [Quit: Leaving]
<wgrant> 08:42:03 < wgrant> bp0: The Launchpad developers are all in Prague at the moment, so there won't be anyone around right now.
<wgrant> What's the issue that you're having?
<bp0> heh
<bp0> alright
<bp0> i was trying to post a bug and it times out
<bp0> always
<bp0> not possible to post bugs
<wgrant> Against Ubuntu, or something else?
<bp0> against gnome-control-center
<wgrant> In Ubuntu?
<bp0> package in Ubuntu
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> Try using a shorter summary to start with. Once it gives you the list of duplicates, you can put the whole summary back in.
<wgrant> That may work around it.
<wgrant> But I haven't seen this issue for quite some time.
<MTecknology> bp0: any reason apport won't work?
<MTecknology> wgrant: if a project is private, should anyone be able to pull the bzr branches?
<MTecknology> or better yet.. see the branches
<wgrant> MTecknology: There's no such thing as a private project (yet). Projects can have private branches, however.
<bp0> i dont use apport
<wgrant> bp0: Why not?
<MTecknology> wgrant: how do you set a branch to be private?
<bp0> I don't like it
<wgrant> MTecknology: You need an admin to do it, or to configure your project to have private branches by default.
<wgrant> bp0: You need a very good reason to not use it.
<MTecknology> wgrant: I thought if you did the commercial thing then anything in the project was private
<wgrant> It is the way Ubuntu bugs are meant to be filed.
<MTecknology> wgrant: thanks for the info - definitely an oversight on my part
<MTecknology> wgrant: and I suppose you can't do it for me?
<wgrant> MTecknology: I've no special privileges, no.
<bp0> filing a bug in launchpad is straightforward, apport uses mystical questions that are never accurate enough, its always guessing, and then it attaches unnecessary information
<bp0> not liking it is a good reason.
<MTecknology> bp0: there are (probably) millions of bugs in the database for the ubuntu project. When you're filing a bug it searches through every one of those to find a duplicate.
<wgrant> bp0: The questions are there for a reason.
<bp0> launchpad also tries to do that, but it always times out
<MTecknology> wgrant: I still wish I was smart enough to get that pretty white hat..
<bp0> well not always, i've seen it happen once or twice
<bp0> that it gives a list of possible duplicates
<exarkun> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~exarkun/pyopenssl/trusted/".
<exarkun> I reckon it is though.
<exarkun> It was a few minutes ago at least.
<exarkun> Oh no.  My mistake.  In my haste to complain about launchpad bugs I missed the extra "ed" on the end.  It really isn't a branch.  My apologies.
<mtaylor> what do I need to do to make a branch private?
<wgrant> mtaylor: Is your project set up for them?
<mtaylor> wgrant: it's set up as non-free and has a payment voucher applied to it
<mtaylor> wgrant: is there another step?
<wgrant> mtaylor: An admin needs to set up a branch privacy policy.
<wgrant> I'm not sure if that's done normally.
<mtaylor> ah. lovely. probably my bad for not pinging someone then - I thought it was automatic
<mtaylor> wgrant: should I file a question?
<wgrant> spm: What's the process for this?
<spm> mtaylor: wgrant: it's usually done automatically (manually, but) as part of getting a commerical whatsit
<micahg> spm: can you fix PPA builders?
<spm> maybe...
<micahg> spm: https://edge.launchpad.net/builders/shipova
<spm> woo. no, can't fix that. aiui, that needs a serious h/w level power stab
<spm> micahg: however, I can ask someone who can stab. that should be happening RSN. :-)
<micahg> spm: thanks :)
<wgrant> spm: It should resolve itself if you disable it, let buildd-manager run through a whole iteration (normally a few seconds, but currently several minutes), then reenable it.
<wgrant> Since that will fire the reset trigger.
<spm> wgrant: really? that's worth a try.
<wgrant> Indeed. I think it's worth a test, if it means you don't have to poke GSAs as much in future...
<spm> for sure!
<spm> wgrant: hrm. is 'disabled' == to Not builder state ok, or Not Active? I assume the former.
<wgrant> spm: The former. Unchecking 'active' just hides it from the listings.
<spm> heh, I thought so, but... well.. this *is* soyuz. :-)
<wgrant> I will be interested to see if this works. It depends on how badly the builder is wedged. There's a case or two that won't work yet.
<wgrant> spm: You can try flipping it back on now, since buildd-manager has finished with it.
<wgrant> We are up to >11min cycles :/
<spm> heh, was just about to - we're tailing the log in great interest :-)
<wgrant> Ah, yes, that capability could be handy.
<spm> I've found it so, now and then. :-D
<wgrant> So, it should be trying to abort the build now.
<wgrant> That might work.
<wgrant> Oh, well, when it gets around to that builder again, I guess...
<spm> 10-15 minutes. :-)
<wgrant> Only 180 times slower than it's meant to be :)
<spm> is there any value in restarting the buildd-manager? or is the problem elsewhere in some way shape or form?
<wgrant> No point doing that. It'll just start the cycle from the start again.
<spm> bleh.
<mtaylor> spm: so...
<spm> 010-07-13 05:45:06+0100 [-] Builder 'shipova' rescued from '7fc224047f7daec3ad6ec408fd4e039814fe2665': 'No job assigned to builder' \o/
<micahg> spm: awesome, thanks
<wgrant> spm: It remains to be seen whether the builder will respond.
<wgrant> But it was responding to queries before, so there's a good chance it will.
<wgrant> We really should make it hit the reset trigger when aborting a virtual build, but the architecture makes that somewhat difficult :/
<bilalakhtar> Launchpad should set the status of a bug to 'fix committed' once it is fixed in the devel focus branch. Opinions?
<spiv> bilalakhtar: it depends :)
<bilalakhtar> spiv: Atleast, there should be an option for project maintainers to enable such a feature
<spiv> That would be nice.
<malcolmci> Hey guys, I've tried multiple times, but gpg is reports errors every time I try to decrypt the validation email sent to me. I'm on Maverick atm.
<malcolmci> At the moment, the error is: gpg: CRC error; 89342B - DC3893
<malcolmci> gpg: quoted printable character in armour - probably a buggy MTA has been used
<malcolmci> Just tried revalidating, now the error is "gpg: malformed CRC. gpg: quoted printable character in armour - probably a buggy MTA has been used"
<wgrant> malcolmci: How are you decrypting it?
<malcolmci> It's being sent to my Gmail address, from which I'm selecting "Show Original" (text version), then copying the text from and including ----BEGIN to ---END into a text file using gedit, then running "gpg --decrypt test.txt"
<wgrant> Does "Show Original" show the message source?
<wgrant> You shouldn't be using the source. You should be using the text in the message itself.
<malcolmci> It just shows the text version of the email, so yeah headers and all
<malcolmci> no, it's not showing markup if that's what you mean
<wgrant> There is HTML markup, since it is a text message.
<wgrant> But the source is an encoded version of the text.
<malcolmci> OK, that's strange. Didn't know about that behaviour. Copied the text from directly from the email this time, now gpg is telling me 'You need a passphrase to unlock the secret key for..'
<malcolmci> oh wait sorry
<malcolmci> didn't notice the prompt
<malcolmci> Thanks wgrant :)
<geser> do the buildds support the "[linux-any]" limitation in the build-dependencies?
<wgrant> I saw discussion of that on debian-devel last week. I suspect not.
<wgrant> I meant to check.
 * wgrant tries acpid.
<geser> wgrant: when I read http://launchpadlibrarian.net/51835076/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-amd64.glib2.0_2.25.11-1ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz correctly, the buildds don't support it
<wgrant> geser: dpkg-checkbuilddeps: Unmet build dependencies: libselinux1-dev
<wgrant> That doesn't look related...
<geser> libselinux1-dev [linux-any],
<wgrant> Oh, right.
<geser> but the buildd installs "libgamin-dev [!linux-any]" from some reason
<geser> does it believe it is !linux-any?
<wgrant> It is.
<wgrant> It's far too old.
<wgrant> Both Soyuz and launchpad-buildd need support.
<wgrant> unstable's acpid source is not uploadable.
<wgrant> (it's Architecture field is linux-any)
<geser> do you know if there is a bug for it? Didn't see one on launchpad-buildd (or soyuz)
<wgrant> There's no bug, no.
 * geser files one
<wgrant> It needs two.
<wgrant> One for Soyuz, one for lp-buildd. They're different issues.
<geser> bug #604981 for the lp-buildd issue
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 604981 in Launchpad Auto Build System "The buildd doesn't support [linux-any] in build dependencies (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/604981
<geser> what's the soyuz issue? I'd file a bug if I'd know the problem
<wgrant> geser: Some sources (like unstable's acpid) are 'Architecture: linux-any'
<wgrant> geser: At least the sbuild side should be pretty trivial.
<MTecknology> I think there's a bug in the LP Login
<MTecknology> I can't log in at all
<MTecknology> I can log into login.launchpad.net but can't get from there to launchpad.net
<wgrant> I really hate Perl.
<geser> then replace it with Python
<wgrant> It's sbuild :(
<geser> wgrant: bug #605002 for the soyuz issue
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 605002 in Soyuz "Soyuz doesn't accept upload with "Architecture: linux-any" (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/605002
<wgrant> geser: Thanks.
<MTecknology> So.. I have a project with private branches. I'm not able to push to those branches anymore. I'm told 'You can't create branches in "~team/project"
<MTecknology> I'm in the team that owns the project.. I should be able to push to it.. right?
<alopenerp> need help from launchpad team, i have private branch that doesn't work, it's well known bug i already had in the past, you need to fix it manually
<alopenerp> we already did that fix in the past
<MTecknology> alopenerp: what's your issue with the private branches?
<alopenerp> impossible to create private branches
<alopenerp> they are public, it's a known bug
<MTecknology> any link to the bug report? I'm having that issue too
<alopenerp> i have two project one that works one that doesn't
<MTecknology> I'm trying to push a new (private) branch to a project, my first time
<alopenerp> loook it should display this
<alopenerp> https://code.launchpad.net/openerp-security
<alopenerp> New branches you create for OpenERP Security are private initially.
<alopenerp> if it doesn't it need manual fix from launchpad team
<alopenerp> https://code.launchpad.net/openerp-int here it doesn't
<alopenerp> MTecknology: what is your project name ?
<MTecknology> alopenerp: sounds like we're both having issues at the wort possible time. LP guys are busy with a summit I think.
<MTecknology> alopenerp: https://code.launchpad.net/kalliki
<MTecknology> alopenerp: when I try to create a new private branch I get told I'm not allowed to
<MTecknology> danilos: did you come here to help us out?
<alopenerp> You don't have the notice at the top it wont work, same bug
<alopenerp> look this one is ok https://code.launchpad.net/openerp-security
<alopenerp> cause it has the notice on top
<alopenerp> see that ?
<alopenerp> we already had the problem in the past, but they fixed here from here
<MTecknology> alopenerp: I don't see any notice like that
<MTecknology> http://dpaste.com/217688/
<alopenerp> MTecknology: ah then you only see it when loggued
<alopenerp> MTecknology: but you should see such a notice on your own project page
<MTecknology> alopenerp: alrighty, I'm sure someone will be around to help us soon :)
<MTecknology> depending on various definitions of soon :P
<alopenerp> MTecknology: :)
 * alopenerp a few centuries later...
<danilos> MTecknology, I didn't, but I can try :)
<danilos> MTecknology, what is the problem you are having?
<danilos> MTecknology, (we are all together in a big room having a meeting, but I am sure I can find someone who can help you if I can't :)
<MTecknology> danilos: I can't push to a private branch
<MTecknology> danilos: alopenerp was having the same issue - she said there's supposed to be a notice about branches being pushed being private ont eh code.lp.net/project page
<danilos> abentley, rockstar, thumper: hey, can you guys help MTecknology and alopenerp?
<MTecknology> danilos: thanks, I actually only bugged you because you came in with a LP hostmask :P
<danilos> MTecknology, not to worry :)
<thumper> MTecknology: which branch, and what is your lp id?
<MTecknology> thumper: I'm trying to push new branches to https://code.edge.launchpad.net/kalliki - my id is MTecknology
<MTecknology> thumper: The branches were just made private by default yesterday
<MTecknology> wow...   Start 2010-07-14 (2505)
<thumper> MTecknology: I can see why
<MTecknology> thumper: did I break something?
<thumper> MTecknology: who should be able to push branches for kalliki
<thumper> MTecknology: no it wasn't you :)
<thumper> MTecknology: the policy hasn't been set up right
<MTecknology> thumper: anyone in the ~kalliki team
<MTecknology> oh
<thumper> MTecknology: done now
<MTecknology> thumper: Yay :) - thanks
<thumper> np
<MTecknology> thumper: was it setup for just me to be able to - but then I couldn't either because i wasn't part of the team?
<thumper> MTecknology: just not set up properly
<MTecknology> ok
<thumper> you don't want to know the details :)
<MTecknology> alrighty :P
<MTecknology> thumper: is it possible to also have blueprints and answers kept private or how does that work?
<thumper> MTecknology: not yet
<MTecknology> thumper: ok- thanks
<MTecknology> thumper: you say alopenerp having the same issue?
<thumper> MTecknology: was it for the same project?
<MTecknology> no it was for https://code.launchpad.net/openerp-security i think
<MTecknology> thumper: oh.. I was also going to ask - I thought it was possible for PPA builds to get a little extra priority for projects that are being paid for - am I wrong about that?
<bigjools> it's possible
<bigjools> we just don't have a policy
<MTecknology> oh, I thought I read something about that in the build queue wiki
<MTecknology> 36 hours is a long time for a build queue...
<MTecknology> I take it the builders that weren't building yesterday were taken offlline
<wgrant> Someone needs to throw some of the i386 builders back onto amd64.
<wgrant> Oh, all the builders are gone now.
<thumper> MTecknology: are you involved with the openerp projects?
<MTecknology> thumper: no, that person just came in here with the same problem shortly after me
 * thumper nods
<thumper> ok
<MTecknology> wgrant: my package will take less than 10min to build once it starts building :P
<MTecknology> wgrant: the good news is that they're keeping full - there's no builders just sitting idle for long
<MTecknology> except for the two armel
<MTecknology> thumper: "Building private source" - That's what I was thinking of. I'm guessing a private ppa costs either more money - or needs to have a specific reason?
<thumper> MTecknology: I don't really know, but I didn't think so
 * thumper looks at bigjools
<MTecknology> bigjools: :)
 * bigjools speaks to thumper in person
<thumper> MTecknology: if you have the private voucher thingy, you can have a private ppa
<bigjools> btw we're down on builders temporarily
<thumper> MTecknology: you need to make a ppa and before you upload anything, we have a losa mark it private
<bigjools> or me :)
<MTecknology> bigjools: any chance you could do that for me?
<bigjools> sure
<MTecknology> I'll make one for this quick
<bigjools> once private, always private BTW
<bigjools> you can't switch gto
<bigjools> argh
<bigjools> you can't switch to public
<MTecknology> bigjools: alrighty - I just made a ppa for private specifically - https://edge.launchpad.net/~kalliki/+archive/internal
<bigjools> MTecknology: ok it's private now
<MTecknology> bigjools: thanks :D
<MTecknology> This is an exciting day for me :P
<MTecknology> I no longer need to try to manage our own code and bug server
<ricotz> bigjools, hi
<bigjools> hello
<ricotz> bigjools, is it possible to remove old build in the ppa system, like this one https://edge.launchpad.net/~mono-testing/+archive/ppa/+build/1516923
<ricotz> bigjools, in this current builders-situation they are very annoying and it seems there are several build like these present which are over one year old
<bigjools> one year?
<ricotz> bigjools, this build was published on 2009-05-31
<ricotz> bigjools, https://edge.launchpad.net/~mono-testing/+archive/ppa/+packages
<bigjools> hmmm interesting
<ricotz> and seems to be building over and over again
<bigjools> ah
<ricotz> there are more like this
<wgrant> It's not depwaiting on debhelper 7, is it?
<wgrant> Lots are doing that.
<bigjools> yes, it is
<ricotz> so builds like these should be marked failed or something to stop this
<wgrant> Well, we should fix the bug that causes them to be retried every hour.
<bigjools> indeed
<bigjools> they're not supposed to get dispatched until deps are met
<wgrant> Basically, debhelper 7 is in hardy-backports. The retry script notices this, so tries to rebuild your package.
<bigjools> ah THT bug
<wgrant> But the script doesn't realise that your PPA doesn't use -backports.
<wgrant> Oh, sorry, I thought you knew it.
<bigjools> I did, I'd forgotten
<bigjools> grar
<ricotz> it is not my ppa, i just wanted to point out this thing which uses ressources
<bigjools> so what do we do when -backports is not available, leave it getting checked for dependencies forever?
<wgrant> bigjools: It retries every time the script runs.
<bigjools> when I fix the script I mean
<wgrant> Right.
<bigjools> it'll still get considered
<wgrant> It will.
<wgrant> Along with lots of other stuff.
<wgrant> Until the series goes obsolete, I guess, although I'm not sure that even that's excluded at the moment.
<bigjools> someone can't have noticed that it's waiting for a year now
<wgrant> There are quite a few builds around like it.
<ricotz> wgrant, just curious, how many?
<bigjools> I could change the script so that if it's been depwaiting for > N days, then kill it
<wgrant> bigjools: If you do that to the primary archive, people will be most displeased.
<bigjools> how big does N need to be?
<bigjools> surely it's not infinite, even for Ubuntu
<wgrant> I don't know. I'd first be checking if it's actually a performance issue yet.
<MTecknology> 30 days?
<wgrant> We can obviously exclude obsolete series for primary and PPAs, and non-development Release pockets for primary archives. I'm not sure if either of those are in place at the moment.
<MTecknology> You guys know of anything that could teach me python in a retardedly simple and easy way?
<wgrant> Ah, so it already skips obsolete series.
<wgrant> bigjools: Is it really slow?
<bigjools> MTecknology: google diveintopython
<bigjools> wgrant: yes, it hammers the DB every hour
<bigjools> which makes all of LP slower
<bigjools> I shifted a load of the queries onto slaves. but still ...
<wgrant> How many builds are there that it considers each time?
<bigjools> sh^Wa lot
<wgrant> It currently materialises a whole lot of extra stuff, since it doesn't exclude Release pockets in the initial query.
<bigjools> indeed
<MTecknology> bigjools: thanks :)
<bigjools> too much stuff to fix, not enough lifetimes to do it in
<MTecknology> bigjools: indeed, for rund 2 I think I'm going to take it easy :P
<bigjools> when you know Python, come and fix some Soyuz bugs :)
<wgrant> Yes, JOIN US!
<bigjools> <deep voice>
 * StevenK belts wgrant with the Free Software song
<StevenK> Also known as "Assilimation doesn't hurt a bit ... *twitch*"
<MTecknology> bigjools: I've been wanting to help with LP dev
<MTecknology> I also need to learn a little bit of C to finially finish another year lkong project - it's beeno no the back burner about 11mo
<wgrant> StevenK: Ow.
<StevenK> wgrant: Which bit? :-)
<wgrant> StevenK: D) All of the above.
<MTecknology> You guys use vim/emacs for writing python or something else?
<wgrant> Vim!
<StevenK> MTecknology: Both, mostly vim
<MTecknology> wgrant: any special plugins that make it easier or not so much?
<wgrant> https://dev.launchpad.net/UltimateVimPythonSetup
<MTecknology> yay
 * bigjools chuckles at StevenK's mis-spelling
<bigjools> wgrant: are you using the vim pyflakes plugin?
<wgrant> bigjools: No. Where's that?
<bigjools> wgrant: on vim.org
<bigjools> it's the best plugin I have for vim
<MTecknology> I've yet to actually us a vim plugin..
<lool> Hmm I need someone to witness a bug
<lool> https://launchpad.net/gcc-linaro/4.4
<MTecknology> in 4+ years of using it :P
<lool> See the milestones
<lool> The same milestones is listed twice, instead of listing the two milestones we have
<lool> I fear this is a cache issue
<wgrant> I see -0 and -1.
<wgrant> So yes, probably caching.
<MTecknology> lool: heh.. I've seen this too - and it was cache
<bigjools> MTecknology: I started with vi, 21 years ago.  :o
<MTecknology> bigjools: I was 1 then
<StevenK> lool: Looks perfectly fine to me?
<wgrant> bigjools: Your vi skills are older than me :(
<lool> In the list of milestones below
<lool> Not in the graph
<bigjools> lol
<lool> Milestones and releases section
<lool> I see the -0 one twice
<lool> after reloading as hard as I can
<lool> but not with w3m, sigh
<mwhudson> i guess i've been using emacs for about 2/5ths of my life now
<MTecknology> lool: ya... I would file a bug at least, I've seen that before - it's not just firefox - anything thata caches has that issue
<lool> LP #605061
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 605061 in Launchpad itself "Wrong cached milestone information (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/605061
<wgrant> Night all.
<JoshBrown>  I'm working with Bazaar on Launchpad and was wondering how the branch, change, commit, merge process goes? Currently I am pulling from the branch, working on it, then pushing it back, is this 'best practice'?
<geser> wgrant: http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=2441 (pyflakes.vim)
<mtaylor> JoshBrown: depends
<mtaylor> JoshBrown: is it just you? if so, that's probably fine... if you're aiming on working with a team of folks there are some other ways you can address this?
<JoshBrown> mtaylor: I'm working in a small team ( lp:codemonkey ), what's wrong with this method for a team?
<shadeslayer> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/kdelibs/kde4 << can someone help with that ?
<shadeslayer> the import fails for some reason
<Quintasan> james_w: I have asked about this earlied but I can't remember why it is like this. I'm using {revno} in my recipe, the directory name still contains {revno} but the tar.gz is created with proper revision number, I can't do source format 3.0 like this. Is there a known workaround for this or I have to manually copy it and create a .orig.tar.bz2?
<james_w> Quintasan: source format 3.0 (quilt)?
<Quintasan> yes
<Quintasan> james_w: ^
<james_w> Quintasan: bzr-builder only supports native packages currently, so I don't think you can do it
<BlackZ> there's a typo in the "Subscribe someone else" button, move your cursor on it (without clicking it) and you will see "Launchpad will email that person whenever this bugs changes", s/bugs/bug
<alopenerp> any here from the lanuchpad support team ?
<beuno> alopenerp, what's up?
<alopenerp> i need somebody from launchpad team to fix my project, it's a known bug and we already ahd it in the past, it's a paid propritary project, and there no way to create a private branch, i know that you have to tweak something to make it work
<beuno> bac, you around?
<alopenerp> project https://launchpad.net/openerp-int doesn't work, i also have https://code.launchpad.net/openerp-security this one work, you see the difference, there are no notice on the code page
<beuno> alopenerp, the launchpad team is having a team-wide sprint at the moment
<alopenerp> both are paid, https://code.launchpad.net/openerp-security you see a notice about private branches, https://code.launchpad.net/openerp-int no notices
<beuno> let me see if I can find someone who knows about this subject
<beuno> otherwise I'll have to deflect you to a support email
<alopenerp> beuno: i know but it is supposed to have somebody on duty for such kind of problem
<alopenerp> beuno: they say that irc is preferred over email
<beuno> right, except for the one week a year they all sprint
<beuno> but, hold on a minute
<beuno> flacoste, ^
<alopenerp> beuno: ok i can send a mail
<alopenerp> last time they fixed it from this channel
<alopenerp> that's why i come here
<beuno> alopenerp, let me see if I can find someone
<alopenerp> beuno: thanks
<alopenerp> beuno: are you part of that sprint ?
<beuno> alopenerp, no, which is why it's taking me a little while  :)
<Quintasan> grr
<alopenerp> Quintasan: hello are you from launchpad team ?
<Quintasan> alopenerp: nope, but I'm angry at LP
<Quintasan> :P
<alopenerp> Quintasan: about ?
<alopenerp> Quintasan: they are all busy with the summit right now
<alopenerp> Quintasan: a launchpad sprint/summit happening this week
<Quintasan> yes, I know that
<rduivenvoorde> hi all, trying to submit a bug, yesterday and today, but I get Timeout erros oll the time (Error ID: OOPS-1655A1315)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1655A1315
<flacoste> rduivenvoorde: try putting a shorter title initially
<flacoste> rduivenvoorde: you can change it once it's filed
<rduivenvoorde> ah, that's possible :-) I kind of trying to be a little verbose ...
<flacoste> some duplicate searches trigger bad performance in the query
<flacoste> alopenerp: you should be set-up now
<rduivenvoorde> flacoste: thanks this worked, additional question: how to add multiple files as attachment?
<rduivenvoorde> I see reports in which all files are in one comment, but I can just add one file per comment
<alopenerp> flacoste thank you i hceck
<flacoste> rduivenvoorde: you can only add one attachment at a time through the web UI
<flacoste> rduivenvoorde: the web API can be used to bundle multiple files in a comment, but it's not exposed in the UI
<flacoste> the reports you see were likely filed through apport
<flacoste> which makes use of the underlying API
<rduivenvoorde> ah, clear
<alopenerp> flacoste: You are not allowed to create branches in OpenERP-int
<alopenerp> flacoste: tried from web, and bzr push
<alopenerp> flacoste: even worse than before because we could create branche althought only public ones :)
<bac> hi beuno
<beuno> hola bac
<bac> hi beuno!  make it quick the hotel internet is crap
<beuno> bac, it's all taken care of
<beuno> so thank you
<alopenerp> bac: can you fix my private branch problem ?
<bac> beuno:  ok.
<bac> alopenerp:  perhaps.  can you tell me what the problem is/
<alopenerp> bac: both are paid, https://code.launchpad.net/openerp-security you see a notice about private branches, https://code.launchpad.net/openerp-int no notices
<alopenerp> bac: impossible to create private branches in openerp-int
<alopenerp> bac: openerp-int was paid recently (2 weeks ago or something)
<alopenerp> bac: last time we had a paid project we also had a problem and it was fixed from here
<flacoste> bac: mbarnett is on the issue
<flacoste> mbarnett: both are now Private only
<flacoste> bac, alopenerp: both projects are now Private branches only
<flacoste> alopenerp: that's how openerp-security is setup
<flacoste> alopenerp: do you want to be able to create public branches on openerp-int?
<alopenerp> flacoste nope i want to push a private branch
<flacoste> alopenerp: do you want only to push private branches?
<alopenerp> flacoste: yes bzr push bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~openerp-dev/openerp-int/test
<alopenerp> flacoste: gives:
<alopenerp> flacoste: bzr: ERROR: Permission denied: "~openerp-dev/openerp-int/test/": : You cannot create branches in "~openerp-dev/openerp-int"
<flacoste> alopenerp: that i get
<flacoste> my question is do you want to be able to create public branches in addition to private branches on that project
<flacoste> now it's setup for Private only
<alopenerp> flacoste that's ok
<flacoste> we need to investigate why you are denied permission
<alopenerp> flacoste we have many other projects for public branches
<alopenerp> flacoste: thanks
<lifeless> gnight
<flacoste> makes sense
<flacoste> good night lifeless
<alopenerp> flacoste: most of our work is publis only a small subset must be private, that's why we need openerp-int for internal stuff
<bac> hi alopenerp
<alopenerp> bac: hi
<maxb> *blink*
<maxb> wow
<maxb> 11 active mercurial code imports, 499 active git code imports
<bdrung> what's the difference between those two merge requests: https://code.launchpad.net/~lfaraone/ubuntu/maverick/memtest86+/4.10-1ubuntu1/+merge/28594 and https://code.launchpad.net/~serge-hallyn/ubuntu/lucid/qemu-kvm/memleak-fix/+merge/28645
<bdrung> i can change the status for the first one, but not for the second one. I am member of the ubuntu-sponsors team
<mbarnett> alopenerp: heya, so, you can't create branches against openerp-int?
<beuno> mbarnett, is this maybe a project vs a project group thing?
<beuno> I *think* you can't create branches in project groups
<beuno> flacoste or sinzui would know
<flacoste> beuno: no, that's not related
<MTecknology> This has been in the build queue for 15 hours how...
<MTecknology> now*
<MTecknology> And only 3 hours to go.... which is what it said this morning...
<MTecknology> what the heck is going on?
<MTecknology> oh.. priority is STILL only 2505 - it's supposed to increase as it sits in the queue ??
<alopenerp> mbarnett: fixe by bac
<alopenerp> mbarnett: fixed by bac
<mbarnett> alopenerp: did he subscribe the correct teams to the project?
<alopenerp> mbarnett: beuno; it's now working, bac did the manual setup
<mbarnett> excellent
<alopenerp> mbarnett: yes i tested it ~openerp-dev and ~openerp
<mbarnett> perfect.
<alopenerp> mbarnett: thank you for worrying about me :)
<mbarnett> heh, np
<beuno> alopenerp, we all worry about you!
#launchpad 2010-07-14
<wrinkliez> is there a way to tell how many times a file has been downloaded? or how many hits a ppa gets?
<wgrant> wrinkliez: You can see a download count for files you've added to a project.
<wgrant> And I've implemented PPA download stats, but I'm not sure if the script is running yet.
<wrinkliez> wgrant: i seee...
<wgrant> spm: Do you know if any progress has been made on that front?
<spm> not offhand, no
<wrinkliez> i think im having trouble finding this download count
<wrinkliez> :S
<wgrant> wrinkliez: https://launchpad.net/PROJECT/+download
<wrinkliez> do you have to create that page or something? i got a page not found
<wgrant> wrinkliez: Which project?
<wrinkliez> not a project, i dont think, but https://launchpad.net/~wrinkliez/+archive/ppasearch
<wrinkliez> just a script
<wgrant> wrinkliez: That's a PPA. As I said, it's implemented, but not in operation yet.
<wrinkliez> oh thats true you said that lol
<wrinkliez> cool
<wrinkliez> clearly im a nub at this whole schpeal ^.^
<wgrant> lamont: Around?
<MTecknology> This life long wait to build a package is getting really irritating
<MTecknology> what's going on that it's so plugged up - and why is there never any change in priority?
<MTecknology> I wish somebody could answer that. :(
<wgrant> MTecknology: Why would there be a change in priority?
<wgrant> What good would that do?
<MTecknology> wgrant: the last I knew (unless it changed) the longer it sits, the higher the priority gets, the more likely it is to get built next - certain pockets and things got higher priorities, so they were more likely to be built first but if a package sat too long it would gain more priority over the other packagebuilds.
<MTecknology> the other builds*
<spm> over newer ones, yes. not over ones that are of a similar age.
<wgrant> MTecknology: The time-based increments have been turned off, since they didn't affect anything.
<wgrant> Because all packages had them applied.
<MTecknology> oh
<wgrant> So it didn't make any different.
<wgrant> *difference
<MTecknology> makes sense
<MTecknology> what about the massive congestion?
<wgrant> I think we may have a Python stack rebuild in progress.
<wgrant> We should deprioritise that.
<MTecknology> When I left work 6 hours ago this package was estimated to be built in 3 hours, it's still estimated for 3 hours - it's been sitting there about 15 horus now.
<wgrant> Yes, build farm master overhead is probably well over 100% at the moment.
<wgrant> So the estimates will be too low.
<MTecknology> So ... super-duper-command stop python-stack --purpose=yay
<MTecknology> :D
<wgrant> Pretty much.
<MTecknology> amd64 queue is 22 hours - that was 32 hours earlier
<wgrant> Right. Lots of the python stuff is arch-all, so only builds on i386.
<MTecknology> hm?
<wgrant> The amd64 queue is shrinking.
<MTecknology> my i386 build was done about 4 hours ago
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> THe amd64 queue is currently long because of some bad situations of the last couple of days.
<wgrant> The i386 one is long mostly because of the Python rebuild.
<MTecknology> oh
<MTecknology> what kidna bad situations?
<wgrant> 1) Bad split of builders between i386 and amd64.
<wgrant> 2) Most of the buildds were gone for several hours last night.
<MTecknology> what abotu before that - it was congested even before that, wasn't it?
<wgrant> Mostly because of the bad split.
<MTecknology> so that split happened twice?
<wgrant> At the moment there are 22 i386 builders, but onlyl 13 amd64.
<MTecknology> ooh.. there should be about 22 amd64 builders then?
<MTecknology> +/-
<wgrant> No.
<wgrant> I'd probably give it 17ish.
<wgrant> But the queues are so bad at the moment that that wouldn't help too much.
<MTecknology> 4 makes that big of a difference?
<MTecknology> oh
<wgrant> Over time it does, yes.
<wgrant> that's an extra 30%.
<MTecknology> So once the congestion dies down (since it's catching up) and a few more builders come back - things should be smooth yet again?
<wgrant> Probably.
<MTecknology> I think you guys should buy about 200 more powerful servers for building :D - then no queu time. :P
<MTecknology> wgrant: thanks very dearly for that information - it's very nive to know
<lifeless> oops 0656o530
<lifeless> oops-0656o530
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=0656o530
<lifeless> oops-0656O530
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=0656O530
<BlindFreakazoid> hi
<BlindFreakazoid> My lp account has been suspended and I have no clue why or how I can activate it again :(
<spm> BlindFreakazoid: what's the account name? the ~<userid> bit
<BlindFreakazoid> konradgraefe
<spm> BlindFreakazoid: apparently there were reports of your account being used to send spam
<BlindFreakazoid> ouch
<spm> I can re-enable, but pls be careful :-)
<BlindFreakazoid> thank you
<BlindFreakazoid> :)
<wrinkliez> hey guys.  im packing my application now, and im on the changelog.  im at the part where I'm supposed to put a distribution, but what if it doesnt matter which distribution?
<wrinkliez> do i put all? any? do i not put anything?
<wgrant> wrinkliez: Put the distribution series (eg. 'lucid') that you want the package to build for.
<wrinkliez> wgrant: what if it will work on every distribution? its juts a script...
<sluimers> Hi there!
<sluimers> I have a question about launchpad's PPA, what do I need to change in order for my packages to be compiled in both i386 and amd64.
<sluimers> .=?
<sluimers> Also, why is it taking such a long time these days?
<sluimers> It used to take minutes.
<mwhudson> sluimers: some of the machines that usually serve as builders have been borrowed for other purposes
<sluimers> ahhh...
<mwhudson> well
<mwhudson> to be more fair, some of the machines that are usually on loan as builders have been taken back :-)
<wgrant> They're back now, but the queue is immense.
<mwhudson> ah
<wgrant> And the Python stack rebuild isn't helping (roughly 2.5k builds)
<sluimers> And the i386 thing? It used to be that my packages were being compiled in lpr, amd64 and i386
<sluimers> which I didn't understand in the first place.
<sluimers> Is that because of the borrowing as well?
<wgrant> 'Architecture: all' packages are built on only i386, because you've stated that the binaries from one architecture will work on the rest too.
<wgrant> You probably want 'Architecture: any' instead, which will build separately on each.
<sluimers> Are there any other architectures launchpad builds on?
<sluimers> Or is it just those three.
<sluimers> ?
<mwhudson> ppas just build on x86 and amd64
<wgrant> Just those three.
<mwhudson> and lpia for old releases?
<wgrant> Although lpia is gone from Ubuntu 10.04 LTS.
<mwhudson> builds for the ubuntu archive can build on more archs
<sense> I'm chaning my nickname from 'qense' to 'sense' and I would like to do the same on Launchpad. However, the nickname 'sense' there is already registered by someone who created his account on 2006-02-20 but never did anything with it. Is it possible to request that nickname?
<sluimers> Is it possible to upload one package for multiple series?
<jayvee> Is PPA uploading broken for anybody else?
<bigjools> what is your problem with it?
<jayvee> I’ve attempted to upload to my PPA several times today (dput ppa:jeremy-visser/python-iview) and got no response from Launchpad. Not even an ‘accepted’ or ‘rejected’ e-mail.
<jayvee> Not gone in to spam either.
<bigjools> ok, are you signing the upload with a key registered to your account in LP?
<jayvee> Yep.
<bigjools> ok let me check the logs
<jayvee> CF13C41A
<jayvee> I also accidentally uploaded to the Ubuntu archive the first time, and normally if I accidentally do that I get a big “REJECTED” e-mail, but didn’t get a response from that either.
<jayvee> I hope your server didn’t ban me because of that. ;)
<bigjools> ok I see the upload processor blowing up with your upload, which means 2 things, 1) your package has a problem, 2) we have a bug  :)
<bigjools> let me check the details
<jayvee> heh
<jayvee> Well it’s building fine in pbuilder for me.
<jayvee> But I guess that’s not relevant.
<bigjools> hmmm it says verification of your key failed
<bigjools> is it on the keyserver?
<jayvee> so why didn’t it e-mail me and tell me that?
<bigjools> because there's a bug
<jayvee> yeah it’s been on the keyserver for years
<jayvee> many signatures
<bigjools> ok - keyserver might  be flaky again :(
<jayvee> which keyserver are you referring to?
<jayvee> I think it’s on all of them anyway. :)
<bigjools> keyserver.ubuntu.com
<jayvee> well I just synced my key again then
<jayvee> dunno if it’ll make any difference
<jayvee> so should I try uploading again?
<wgrant> Is it actually a key not found error, or something more sinister?
<bigjools> I'm trying to trace that
<bigjools> the error from GPG is "No public key"
<jayvee> yeah my key is actually `;rm -rf /#CF13C41A
<jayvee> uploading a new one now
<jayvee> uploaded.
<wgrant> The key looks fine, and other uploads are being accepted fine...
<jayvee> if the error was that the key was missing, this should have rejiggled it
<jayvee> i.e. me syncing the key
<bigjools> wgrant: getVerifiedSignature() is failing
<jayvee> wonder if going to ~jeremy-visser/+editpgpkeys and reimporting the key would help
<wgrant> It wouldn't.
<wgrant> The fingerprint associated with your account is correct.
<wgrant> And the key is on keyserver.u.c, and isn't expired there.
<bigjools> gpgme is failing it, I've no idea why
<jayvee> ha, Karl Goetz has signed my key
<jayvee> I don't remember meeting him at the keysigning
<jayvee> although i've met him other times
<bigjools> with that error "No public key"
<wgrant> bigjools: Does it give a fingerprint or key ID in the message?
<bigjools> nope, that is all
<wgrant> It's /possible/ it's complaining about the dsc instead.
<bigjools> no, it's the changes
<wgrant> Damn.
<bigjools> "GPG verification of python-iview_0.2-1~bzr57~ppa1~karmic_source.changes failed"
<wgrant> And it really is CF13C41A?
<bigjools> jayvee: we don't generally email about gpg failures otherwise it's a spam vector
<wgrant> If it is, all I can suspect is the internal keyserver being flaky...
<bigjools> I suspect that also
<jayvee> $ debsign -kCF13C41A python-iview_0.2-1~bzr59~ppa1_source.changes
<jayvee> trying a second upload after running that command
<wgrant> :(
<jayvee> just in case it's picking the wrong key
<jayvee> like my expired apt repo key
<jayvee> but the terminal output looks okay
<jayvee> actually, hang on
<jayvee> gpg: Signature made Wed 14 Jul 2010 20:20:59 EST using RSA key ID 480A7272
<jayvee> what the hell is 480A7272
<wgrant> Aha.
<wgrant> That would do it.
<bigjools> :)
<wgrant> The Internet has never heard of it.
<StevenK> I tend to use -k with the e-mail, not the key ID
<jayvee> http://pastebin.com/0YsbdPyh
<bigjools> so when you answered "yeah it’s been on the keyserver for years" you didn't actually check
<jayvee> I did check
<jayvee> http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=vindex&search=0xBECE90AACF13C41A
<bigjools> but not the key that you were signing with, I mean
<jayvee> but funny thing is, that's resulting after I ran debsign -kCF13C41A
<jayvee> hang a sec
<jayvee> 480A7272 is a subkey of CF13C41A
<wgrant> Oh.
<wgrant> Yes.
<wgrant> Damn.
<wgrant> Hm.
<wgrant> That subkey is brand new.
<jayvee> ah wow, I forgot I created that
<wgrant> It's on the keyserver, though.
<jayvee> so looks like it's been signing everything with that subkey
<wgrant> I can --recv-keys it fine.
<jayvee> but given that it's a subkey, shouldn't it be trusted anyway
<wgrant> But I wonder if LP is getting confused.
<jayvee> yeah possibly a grep like error
<wgrant> It's meant to work with subkeys.
<wgrant> There's code to do it.
<jayvee> grep 'RSA key ID $KEY_ID' `gpg-verify-stuff`
<jayvee> and I'm not sure I can force it not to sign with the subkey
<jayvee> so now I remember why I created that subkey. it's cause I read that 1024-bit keys are getting quite weak.
<jayvee> so adding a 4096-bit subkey should make it stronger, no?
<wgrant> bigjools: Where in getVerifiedSignature is throwing the exception?
<bigjools> impossible to tell
<maxb> jayvee: uh..... strong subkey, weak root key, are you not seeing a flaw here?
<wgrant> bigjools: Ah, that kind of exception handling... excellent.
<jayvee> maxb: don't know enough about crypto to tell, sorry
<bigjools> wgrant: GPGVerificationError is thrown in a few places, it's one of the first 2
<bigjools> given that the other places hard-code a different error
<wgrant> Ah, true.
<StevenK> jayvee: If you're worried that 1024 isn't strong enough, create a new key
<jayvee> thanks for the advice — I’ll consider doing that.
<jayvee> I’m not worried. Just thought it might be a good idea. :)
<jayvee> So do any of you know gpg or debsign well enough to recommend me a workaround?
<wgrant> I'm not entirely sure of how having multiple signing keys works.
<jayvee> The ABC have changed their server backend thus breaking Python-iView, so I need to get this update out to quell the e-mail flood I’m getting. :)
<wgrant> Ahhh, I thought I knew your name from somewhere.
<jayvee> wgrant: you’re an Aussie too?
<wgrant> Yep, Melbourne.
<StevenK> IE, "Mostly, but only until we can kick Victoria out."
<wgrant> Heh.
<spiv> Huh, a 504 Gateway timeout view a merge proposal.
<spiv> s/view/when I tried to view/
<jayvee> hey, one of my packages went through 28 minutes ago
<jayvee> did somebody manually approve it?
<StevenK> We can't do that for PPAs
<jayvee> puzzling
<jayvee> well to work around this issue, I expired the 4096-bit key, so now gpg defaults to the primary key again
<jayvee> I guess if I want to do it right, I should make a new 4096-bit key.
<jayvee> or, rather, create a new 8192-bit primary key, then have a 4096-bit subkey.
<jayvee> and then save the 8192-bit key offline on a flash drive buried somewhere where I won't be able to find it by the time I expire the subkey. :)
<wgrant> Heh.
<jayvee> during which time there will have been an EMP shockwave from North Korea and it will have been wiped anyway
<jayvee> or that solar storm like during the 1800s
<wgrant> Does EMP kill flash?
<jayvee> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solar_storm_of_1859
<jayvee> we're due for another one in 2012
<jayvee> http://socioecohistory.wordpress.com/2009/05/09/nasa-warns-of-super-solar-storm-2012/
<wgrant> Hmm, inconvenient.
<jayvee> as for me, I'm looking forward to being able to see an aurora from where I live
<jayvee> should buy a decent camera before then.
<jayvee> ha, did canonical just die
<wgrant> The LP spring has vanished for lunch.
<wgrant> Er.
<wgrant> sprint.
<jayvee> "193.85.232.176 - 193.85.232.183" registered to Gestin Holding a.s. in the Czech Republic
<wgrant> Yep. They're in Prague for the week.
<jayvee> coincidence? I think not. :)
<jayvee> hey here's a suggestion: maybe you should enable your amd64 or lpia builders to build 'any' arch packages
<jayvee> because your i386 builders are way slower than your amd64 ones
<wgrant> jayvee: The i386 queue is long because there's a rebuild of the Python stack going on.
<wgrant> That's 1700 i386 builds, but only a few hundred amd64 builds.
<wgrant> However, I did write a branch yesterday which lets i386, amd64 and lpia builders build packages from any of those architectures.
<wgrant> Which would solve that problem.
<jayvee> ouch
<sluimers> Is it possible to upload one package for multiple series?
<sluimers> For PPA
<maxb> no
<Pegasus_RPGAMD64> hello there. One of our branches is stuck saying "Updating" for days now. https://code.launchpad.net/~mixxxdevelopers/mixxx/features_HSS1394
<Pegasus_RPGAMD64> What can I do to give it a kick?
<Pegasus_RPGAMD64> I think the order of events was 1) I committed, 2) said updating, 3) clicked upgrade branch before Updating went away, 4) the branch format didn't change, but now it's stuck
<mb999> Anybody heard of a bug in ubuntu one where it thinks that your paid account is a free one?
<nigelb> #ubuntuone
<nigelb> err, sorry
<nigelb> try asking in #ubuntuone
<mb999> ta. will do
<Pegasus_RPGAMD64> bzr operations work fine
<Pegasus_RPGAMD64> on this stuck branch
<maxb> Pegasus_RPGAMD64: Hi, best thing to do is to file a question at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+addquestion
<Pegasus_RPGAMD64> ok then, thank you
<maxb> Unfortunately response time may not be great, because the relevant people are all in Prague having an annual week-long meeting
<Pegasus_RPGAMD64> oh fun
<Pegasus_RPGAMD64> well at least I can commit and stuff
<Pegasus_RPGAMD64> thanks for your time
<nigelb> maxb: you're not there?
<maxb> heh, no, I'm not a Canonical employee, I just loiter here a lot
<Pegasus_RPGAMD64> ah, whew, commiting a change broke it free
<lamont> wgrant: around now... still here?
<MTecknology> wgrant: amd64 queue is 3 days now..
<MTecknology> How do I push a build to a private ppa?
<bigjools> you mean upload a source?
<MTecknology> bigjools: ya
<bigjools> same as a normal PPA
<MTecknology> bigjools: yay, it took a while to respond so I thought I screwed up - thanks
<MTecknology> bigjools: the priority is a lot higher now - is that because it's a private ppa or because of paying for the project?
<maxb> private ppas get a hefty score bonus
<MTecknology> maxb: oh, spiffy
<bigjools> they do indeed
<MTecknology> You won't hear me arguing :P
<zul> hi how do I unsuspend a code import
<maxb> hmm, he didn't stick around for long
<pmjdebruijn> my AMD64 builds constanly being pushed back
<pmjdebruijn> is the build farm overloaded again?
<StevenK> There are currently 4 amd64 buildds, so the others must have been taken out
<pmjdebruijn> StevenK: "taken out"?
<pmjdebruijn> https://launchpad.net/~pmjdebruijn/+archive/ppa/+build/1867418
<pmjdebruijn> it seems to build in just a few minutes :)
<czajkowski> Aloha, just wondering if someone could help with https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/117738
<czajkowski> PLease
<hexmode> checking
<czajkowski> hexmode: thanks
<czajkowski> hexmode: it's been assigned to launchpad itself by someone
<hexmode> czajkowski: sorry, couldn't help.  for some reason, I thought this was -ngo
<czajkowski> hexmode: no problem it's a LoCo issue
<czajkowski> thanks though
<BlindFreakazoid> spm: the account is still not working :( It now says "Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad. We’ve recorded what happened, and we’ll fix it as soon as possible. Apologies for the inconvenience. (Error ID: OOPS-1656K1205)" so I thought I have to wait a few minutes after the reactivation
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1656K1205
<lool> Hey; trying to understand why gdb fails to import (since June) in ~vcs-imports: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/51937356/vcs-imports-gdb-trunk.log is the latest attempt from today
<lool> These look like a patched cvs sending progress messages as to be able to limit the amount of data downloaded:
<lool> 2010-07-14 18:16:12 WARNING checking out: 37252 kB
<lool> 2010-07-14 18:16:26 WARNING checking out: 46784 kB
<lool> these I don't get locally:
<lool> cvs checkout: CVS password file /home/importd/.cvspass does not exist - creating a new file
<lool> cvs checkout: existing repository /cvs/src/src/gdb does not match /cvs/src/src/texinfo
<lool> cvs checkout: ignoring module src/texinfo
<lool> hmm actually I do
<lool> at the very end
<lool> and locally cvs exits with error code 1 as well
<lool> I've poked a gdb committed to ask about the server side setup
<exarkun> I tried to file a bug, OOPS-1656B1429
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1656B1429
<czajkowski> sinzui: thanks
#launchpad 2010-07-15
<wgrant> lamont: Hi. I revived that branch: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~wgrant/launchpad/multi-arch-builders.
<wgrant> This also conveniently lets us later change the master to dispatch multiple archs to a single builder, of course.
<MTecknology> wgrant: neat-o stuff :)
<ZandreBran> hi guys. please, how to use space in the bazaar?
<ZandreBran> Ursinha, ôlas
<mtaylor> spm: I feel like I haven't bugged you in at _least_ 4 hours
<soren> ~pythoneers are officially off my christmas card list.
<soren> srsly.
<wgrant> It seems like those builds should be demoted.
<wgrant> But they should be almost done now.
<soren> Are you kidding? There's still >2000 left.
<wgrant> Ah, it's about half done.
<soren> Sorry, 1095.
<wgrant> Yeah.
<soren> ...but there's more than 2000 in the i386 queue.
<wgrant> I guess the lack of builders last night made it take a while.
<soren> I've been waiting more more than 24 hours now, and I doubt I'm the one worst off.
<wgrant> Oh, certainly.
<wgrant> This situation is completely ridiculous.
<wgrant> But nobody who matters cares :)
<soren> You know what the worst part is?
<soren> Those times where you look at the /builders page and like 80% of the i386 ppa builders are idle.
<soren> Like /right/ now.
<wgrant> That's because buildd-manager takes around 15 minutes to go through all of the builders at times like this.
<wgrant> So it will iterate through all the builders... processing completed builds.
<wgrant> Then it will iterate through them all again... dispatching builds to them.
<wgrant> And because it's so slow, most of the builds have finished by the next cycle.
<wgrant> So it takes ages to complete that cycle too.
<wgrant> etc, etc.
<soren> How long it takes to go through builders depends on how many builds are in the queue?
<soren> ...or what's making it take so long right now?
<wgrant> Mostly how many builds have finished since the last cycle. I also suspect slowness in the query to determine which build is to be dispatched next, but I have no evidence of this theory.
<soren> ok.
<soren> I hope one day I'll work up sufficient motivation to add the capability to Launchpad to provide one's own builder.
<bilalakhtar> what's the matter? lp isn't generating diffs for branch merges. I have been waiting for 5 minutes now.
<bilalakhtar> kiko: you there?
<spm> bilalakhtar: which branch?
<bilalakhtar> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~bilalakhtar/gwibber/fix-585892/+merge/29952
<bilalakhtar> spm: ^^ and https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~bilalakhtar/ubuntu/maverick/selinux-basics/merge-603595/+merge/29547
<spm> ta, lookin'
<bilalakhtar> spm: the first one among tese links is just a one-line change and the gwibber branch is only 7mb
<bilalakhtar> spm: seen?
<bilalakhtar> hyperair: welcome
<hyperair> why, thank you =)
<fta2> guys, for several days, none of my dailies got a chance to build. i thought the scheduler was fixed after the full rebuild nightmare..
<fta2> seems that pythoneers/py27stack2 rebuild is taking all the slots
<micahg> fta2: python 2.7 test build
<fta2> yep
<micahg> fta2: also, the builders were yanked for part of the day
<fta2> i'm sick of this. i'll shut the dailies for good
<fta2> they're clearly unwelcome
<micahg> fta2: occasionally things block them, I think overall they build
<micahg> fta2: I believe the Launchpad team is having a sprint which means a little less love for the builders
<micahg> when do the builders recognize if something's should be superceded
<spm> bilalakhtar: the job that generates those had gone gaga, being a technical term; I gave it some lovin' via kill, and things should start happening again,
<maxb> micahg: I believe at the point just before they would otherwise start to build it
<micahg> maxb: ah, so it'll show queued, but not actually build?
<maxb> yes
<micahg> k, I hope so :)
<micahg> ah, I see one where it happened, good :)
<fta2> micahg, i killed umd, feel free to host the bot on your side
<bilalakhtar> spm: thanks
<micahg> fta2: I'm not ready to do that yet, can you please keep if going for another couple weeks?
<fta2> micahg, it's useless, no slots to build anything. we're losing our time
<micahg> fta2: the LOSAs offered to score up the builds before, I think we should call in that favor maybe :)
<spm> only if cake is involved
<micahg> spm: next UDS?
<fta2> i stop grinning. it's not worth it
<fta2> bye
<micahg> spm: any chance we can get the chromium and mozilla builds scored up so they build?
<spm> micahg: sure, can you give me a link - just makes it easier tracking stuff down
<bilalakhtar> oh yeah, this reminds me, the recipe build I requested 2 days ago and was to build 1 hour after the request, have not been build even now
<micahg> spm: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa/ and the PPAs for this team: https://edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-daily, thanks
<spm> ew. 44 in the first one? any particular sets that you can live without for the timebeing? eg lpia?
<micahg> spm: sure, don't need lpia :)
<micahg> spm: and if I had to choose, I"d say hardy, lucid, and maverick should come first
<spm> oki
<micahg> spm: oh, and you can skip firefox 3.6.8 and xulrunner 1.9.2.8 on lucid and maverick
<spm> micahg: oki, so latest chromiums are rescored
<micahg> spm: k, hopefully that'll make fta happy
<micahg> spm: thanks
<spm> np, the ui isn't conducive to mass re-prioritising. no criticism/complaint, just saying.
<micahg> spm: if you can do anything for the mozilla daily PPA, that would be great too
<micahg> spm: should I file a bug for that?
<spm> micahg: heh, getting the firefox ones done next.
<spm> bug, nah. the bug is the slow build scheduling which aiui, is being looked at with some urgency
<micahg> spm: k, thanks, I think I'm going to drop off to sleep then, have a good day
<spm> you too, have a good one!
<micahg> spm: oh, it seems like only the chromium daily has any builds BTW
<spm> micahg: ? not sure I follow? I'm seeing heaps for mozilla here? about 96.
<micahg> spm: no, mozilla does have 96, but you can skip firefox368 and xulrunner1928 for lucid/maverick, lpia builds,
<spm> oh yes, I was. :-)
<micahg> spm: but I remember that I asked you for all the chromium PPAs and only the daily one has builds
<spm> Oh! right. sorry - my bad.
<spm> fwiw, I'm only rescoring the most recents. Unf you have a few older ones :-(
<micahg> spm: oh, also skip Firefox 4.0
<spm> heh, I think I've already done those. just did the xulrunner ones
<micahg> spm: it won't install anyways
<spm> micahg: thunderbird?
<micahg> spm: the thunderbird builds should be ok to rescore
<spm> oki
<spm> micahg: I think that's the lot now...
<micahg> spm: awesome, thanks, can I ping you tomorrow night if the python stuff isn't done yet?
<spm> depends if cake arrives tomorrow or not. let me just dig up the address of a local cake delivery agent.... :-P
<spm> micahg: certainly :-)
<micahg> spm: thanks
<stanley_robertso> hi all.. Need a small info on launchpad .. iam a registered user on launchpad. i have completed the "code of conduct" on the page. hOwever, the status still shows that i didnot do it.
<stanley_robertso> Any help/info on that, from anyone please
<mrevell> stanley_robertso, Do you have a link to your Launchpad profile page?
<stanley_robertso> hi mrevell .. here it is : https://launchpad.net/~roopesh-majeti
 * mrevell looks
<mrevell> stanley_robertso, Can you try signing it again?
<stanley_robertso> sure
<stanley_robertso> mrevell, but how .. should i do it with differe key ?
<mrevell> stanley_robertso, What exactly happened when you tried last time?
<stanley_robertso> it went fine ... when i click on "code of conduct" link now.. it is saying : "It appears you have already done this. The key XXXXX is registered on your account. You can skip to the next step if you are not intending on signing with a different key. "
<mrevell> stanley_robertso, Have you tried skipping to the next step?
<stanley_robertso> mrevell,  i did .. actually iam registering myself for the bug squad team .. and the approval is getting declined ... as "code of conduct" is not shown as completed/signed
<mrevell> And what happened when you skipped to the next step?
<stanley_robertso> nothing.. there is no next step mentioned
<stanley_robertso> i just uploaded my fingerprint and thatz it.. didnot do anything else .. ofcourse.. followed the instruction mentioned in the fingerprint email we get
<wgrant> stanley_robertso: There should be another step on the Code of Conduct page.
<wgrant> Under the message telling you that the key is already registered.
<stanley_robertso> wgrant, mrevell  .. i got it
<stanley_robertso> i forgot the final step.. bad on me.. did it just now ...
<stanley_robertso> thanks to all
<falktx> hi guys
<falktx> deleted ppas still appear on my personal page
<falktx> any way to make it disappear?
<falktx> or re.enable the PPA again?
<wgrant> falktx: I don't think you can reenable them yet.
<wgrant> But they only show on your page to you. Others can't see them.
<falktx> oh, ok
<falktx> didn't knew that
<falktx> i guess it's ok then
<falktx> thanks for the info
<geser> has someone an idea what happened here? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/51966250/upload_1871365_log.txt
<geser> Looking at the build log it seems to come from "Installed-Size: 4460.
<geser> But I don't have an idea why
<wgrant> geser: The package is bad; Installed-Size has a tab at the end.
<geser> but why? the other arch built fine
<wgrant> Where's the build log?
<wgrant> pkgbinarymangler started mangling Installed-Size a few hours ago.
<wgrant> I wonder if that's related.
<geser> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/51966247/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-sparc.gnome-power-manager_2.30.1-1ubuntu2_BUILDING.txt.gz
<geser> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/2.30.1-1ubuntu2/+build/1871365
<geser> might be, gnome-session on i386 is also affected
<wgrant> Yeah, so, the package is bad.
 * wgrant checks pkgbinarymangler.
<wgrant> Woooooah.
<wgrant> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/pkgbinarymangler/ubuntu/revision/85
<sluimers> Hi there when I upload my PPA I always get a warning that my key is not trusted. Is there anything I can do about that?
<sluimers> I tried signing, but that doesn't work
<geser> can you us the error message you got?
<poolie> hi wgrant
<wgrant> Hi poolie.
<sluimers> gpg: WARNING: This key is not certified with a trusted signature!
<sluimers> gpg:          There is no indication that the signature belongs to the owner.
<lamont> wgrant: nice!
<sluimers> I thought the servers that compile ppa's were back?
<wgrant> sluimers: They were... but they're gone again.
<dnjl> hi! whats wrong with the builders? I am waitung since 27h hours for a 6h job - now it tells me to wait 23h! why this? this is a inpossible situation...
<sluimers> I still get to see that I have to wait till the next day, just like yesterday
<sluimers> I got the same thing dnjl :(.
<dnjl> yo, i see
<wgrant> It would be nice if the remaining 1011 Python 2.7 rebuilds were to be deprioritised...
<sluimers> lol, I see..
<sluimers> Where's the python ppa?
<wgrant> https://edge.launchpad.net/~pythoneers/+archive/py27stack2/+builds?build_state=pending
<sluimers> After that, is the worst over?
<wgrant> Maybe.
<wgrant> That's around half the remaining jobs.
<wgrant> Er, a third, sorry.
<sluimers> X_X
<sluimers> 3000 builds?
<dnjl> Idea: It would be nice if ppa users would able to provide ressources for builders: the lp would send a secured buildd-vm to the provided machines which do the job(s)... - e.g. with libvirt migration
<wgrant> dnjl: It's impossible to allow users to provide builders in a secure fashion, unfortunately.
<wgrant> sluimers: 3200, but yes, X_X indeed.
<sluimers> Guess I'm not helping with 64 builds ehehehehe ^_^;;
<dnjl> why? if the lp dispatcher would build a ro squashfs-image secured with zertificates to send to the "known registered ppa user", this should a way to think about
<wgrant> dnjl: The user can still tamper with the VM...
<sluimers> wgrant, Where do you see the list of builds?
<wgrant> sluimers: I can't really see a list, but https://launchpad.net/builders provides a summary.
<dnjl> wgrant: yes, sure - but its easy to say fastly "no" - does someone really thought about it?
<jpds> dnjl: builds are insecure by design.
<dnjl> jpds: yes i know, but what if we are sending to the users host a complete precreated "ro/live" buildd image which is secured with lp certs and this will connect through e.g. openvpn to lp to get the rest.
<wgrant> dnjl: The user still has access to the hardware.
<wgrant> And if you have access to the hardware, you have access to the VM.
<dnjl> I thing there are several ways to think about to get the required savety
<wgrant> If you can identify a virtualisation technique which does not involve trusting the hardware, I'm sure everyone involved in cloud computing will be most interested.
<dnjl> but is it possible to manipulate the process if the buildd system is certified and crypted so that you will get i only run if its not manipulated - the vm itself only needs ram and network and network is secured via vpn to lp
<wgrant> It's possible for the VM to trust LP, sure. But it's not possible for LP to trust the VM.
<dnjl> yes, this would tricky - i will thing about...
<dnjl> think
<NEERAJ_GUPTA> Hey http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/maverick/sugar-flipsticks-activity/maverick/revision/3/debian/install is down
<ricotz> wgrant, hello
<ricotz> wgrant, any solutions to solve the problem with builds which are waiting for dependencies like forever
<wrinkliez> would anyone know why its taking an abnormally long time to build? like, its been saying waiting to build for 7 hours+
<geser> wrinkliez: a python2.7 test build of all python-packages takes some PPA resources
<wrinkliez> oh is that whats going on
<wrinkliez> cool
<geser> wrinkliez: and for a reason I don't know, PPA builders come and go as they like
<wrinkliez> huh.
<bigjools> the additional builders are not dedicated to the build farm, they're simply lent to it when someone else is not using them
<kiko> FE FI FO FUM
<bigjools> we're getting 7 new dedicated builders soon
<wgrant> And a fixed buildd-manager?
<sluimers> FE FI FO FUM, I smell a hunam
<jpds> sluimers: Yourself?
<sluimers> Just quoting an old game
<sluimers> I see that there's one ppa armel builder on https://launchpad.net/builders basically doing nothing
<bigjools> it's not for general use
<sluimers> ah, okay
<yotta911> Launchpad is teasing me with an error message saying that my browser don't send a HTTP Referres Header. Why?
<micahg> yotta911: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/1024
<yotta911> micahg: I know how it's work and i guess a privacy violation
<yotta911> micahg: and more: If i woud like attack launchpad, i will forge this header easily.
<yotta911> But Ok. Thanks for helping.
<micahg> yotta911: I just know where the FAQ is, I don't work on the code (yet)
<maxb> The Referer header check is not intended to protect against direct forged requests, it protects against cross-site request forgery
<yotta911> What's the problem with cross-site request?
<yotta911> micahg: I understood and i will open a bug. Thanks again.]
<maxb> yotta911: For example, some website presents you with a form that asks you to vote on something. But secretly (in the html source), it actually directs your browser to ask Launchpad to delete your PPA.
<pmatulis> mneptok: o/
<mneptok> pmatulis: ahoy!
<pmatulis> mneptok: all good on your end?
<mneptok> pmatulis: AFAIK, yes. do you know something i don't know? ;)
 * mneptok is busy prepping for OSCon
<mneptok> pmatulis: anyone from the office going to DebConf in NYC or LinuxCon in Boston?
<pmatulis> mneptok: etienne mentioned it a while back
<pmatulis> mneptok: debconf
<mneptok> pmatulis: i should call him with travel tips i have accrued.
<pmatulis> mneptok: i'm not sure if he's going though
<mneptok> let's find out ....  :)
<sproaty> is loggerhead down? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~sproaty/whyteboard/development/changes
<sproaty> aand back :P
<jcastro> bueno had a session on doing merge proposals on lp but is now sick while sprinting, the session is in 15 minutes, can anyone possibly substitute teaching a session for an hour for Ubuntu Developer Week?
<jcastro> rockstar: help?
<rockstar> jcastro, forewarning: I am frakkin' tired right now...
<jcastro> ok, I'll cancel it
<rockstar> jcastro, I can probably field questions or something.
<nhandler> jcastro: We could just turn it into a Q&A session if we don't find anyone
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> rockstar: want to do that?
<rockstar> jcastro, sure, but can I cut out before the whole hour is up?
<jcastro> yeah
<rockstar> jcastro, for context, I woke up at 330 this morning, couldn't get back to sleep, and it's getting late here.
<jcastro> wait, are you sprinting?
<rockstar> jcastro, I am indeed in Prague.
<rockstar> (I'll see you next week)
<jcastro> I'd rather cut the day early, disregard.
<jcastro> I wasn't aware you were sprinting!
<rockstar> jcastro, as long as it doesn't cause problems.  I'm happy to help.
<jcastro> it's all good, go to bed!
<ahasenack> guys, launchpad is timing out for me
<ahasenack> I'm on this url: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+search?text=landscape-client
<ahasenack> is it a general issue or just a beef with that particular search?
<bobj> hi.  Can anybody here help with password reset on launchpad?
<bobj> Can anybody here help with password reset on launchpad?
<iwontbecreative> I've a question, does someone here now how to target a bug for a milestone ? (The milestone doe support bug target.)
<james_w> iwontbecreative: you mean with the API?
<james_w> lifeless: http://pypi.python.org/pypi/testr_recipe/0.1
<iwontbecreative> No i meant in launchpad itself ?
<iwontbecreative>  I know it's possible a stupid question but couldn't find
<james_w> iwontbecreative: you need a certain level of access to the project to be able to do that apparently
<iwontbecreative> Oh...
<iwontbecreative>  Seems bad for some projects like onehundredpaper cuts :/
<iwontbecreative>  Thank you for the answer :)
<mtaylor> hey spm
#launchpad 2010-07-16
<spm> mtaylor: heyo!
<micahg> spm: ping
<spm> micahg: heyo
<micahg> spm: hi, up for another round of rescoring?
<rCX> Hey guys do you think bug #372647 should be reopened? Look at the last 2 comments.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 372647 in libsoup2.4 (Ubuntu) "Clock and Weather applet don't show any weather info (affected: 8, heat: 60)" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/372647
<micahg> rCX: try #ubuntu-desktop
<spm> micahg: sure, but can I put you on hold for a bit? am in the middle of a bunch of updates. unf I may be an hour or more. ?
<rCX> Ok thx
<micahg> spm: sure, np
<spm> micahg: I assume it's much the same as what we did yesterday?
<micahg> spm: I should be on for at least another 90 minutes
<micahg> spm: easier, all chromium daily, all umd except lpia
<spm> I shall type elsewhere, faster. :-)
<spm> 'umd'?
<micahg> spm: ubuntu-mozilla-daily
<spm> ubuntu moz daily?
<spm> whoo. i am teh awesome. ;-)
<micahg> spm: they should all build tonight :)
<spm> micahg: thunderbirds are go (har har, boom tish)
<nigelb> nice sound effects :p
<lifeless> OOPS-1657A434
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1657A434
<micahg> spm: can you score up the rest of the FF40 and XUL20 dailies?
<George_E> Uhm... I'm having trouble bringing up http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~sopp-team/sopp/trunk/files
<svaksha> hi, is LP down?
<svaksha> Please try again
<svaksha> Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.
<svaksha> Try reloading this page in a minute or two. If the problem persists, let us know in the #launchpad IRC channel on Freenode.
<svaksha> Thanks for your patience.
<George_E> Yup. It's not just you.
<svaksha> ok
<spm> svaksha: try again?
<svaksha> spm: its still unavailable
<spm> so it is. grrr.
<spm> thumper: poolie: ^^ I suspect hammering.
<svaksha> heh. i thought its my internet issue
<spm> rockstar: and yes, same persons branches again.
<George_E> Help! Launchpad seems to have deleted the last 4 or so revisions from my project!
<George_E> http://launchpad.net/sopp
<George_E> Should say 14 but it says 10.
<svaksha> George_E: its still not accessible, so how did you see that?
<svaksha> s/its/LP
<George_E> It was working for a minute there.
<George_E> Now it's not again.
<svaksha> its still not ...arghh
<George_E> :(
<poolie> spm, what's up?
<spm> we have an individual essentially DoSing us. we're about to block them. :-/
<George_e> I'm having some serious problems with Launchpad... I have committed and pushed revision 17 to lp:sopp but the site is only showing revision 10.
<spm> svaksha: should be good now
<mwhudson> George_e: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~george-edison55/sopp/trunk is showing rev 17, are you sure you're pushing to the right place?
<George_e> mwhudson: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~sopp-team/sopp/trunk/files is showing Rev. 10
<mwhudson> George_e: are you sure you're pushing to where you think you are?
<George_e> Uhm... maybe not. Where should I be pushing?
<George_e> According to 'bzr push' I get: Using saved push location: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~george-edison55/sopp/trunk/
<mwhudson> George_e: bzr push lp:sopp will work
<mwhudson> bzr push lp:sopp --remember will make it push there again
<George_e> Ah, okay.
<George_e> Thanks! Perfect.
<directhex> i'm seeing lots of idle PPA builders on https://launchpad.net/builders - how come my PPA builds are getting wait times of >18 hours?
<svaksha> spm: yes, it is ...thanks :)
<rockstar> ppa
<rockstar> ppa
<bigjools> rockstar
<bigjools> rockstar
<poolie> leonardr, why do i get
<poolie> AttributeError: 'Entry' object has no attribute 'markAsDuplicate'
<poolie> from hydrazine? was that method removed or something?
<leonardr> poolie: yes, that method was removed in 1.0. you can now set duplicate_of
<leonardr> there's no need to call a method
<poolie> k
<poolie> and i guess i may be using the beta api, therefore it broke
<poolie> thanks
<paultag> Hey launchpad-ers. I'm doing some work over on the loco directory, and I need to pull some stats. The current implementation *hammers* the server, so I was trying to figure a way around it.
<paultag> We're trying to pull stats on membership times, karma min / max and some other basic stuff, but it looks like we have to hit every person in every team... for every loco. D'oh!
<paultag> any ways of getting around this? I don't want to put your server through a query against 15825 members on about 70 teams
<paultag> and no, that first number is not made up ;)
<paultag> sed s/70/142/
<dspstv> hi all, are the servers doing some special task or i was just unlucky:
<dspstv> it says my innocent build will Start in 11 hours
<dspstv> :S
<geser> dspstv: still working on the python2.7 test rebuild of all python packages
<dspstv> k, didnt knew that, tx
<dspstv> now it says 6 hours so i have still some hope
<czajkowski> aloha anyone know who I can poke to get this moved on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+question/117738
<sinzui> czajkowski, any launchpad losa. The question is assigned to the team because only they can make the change
<czajkowski> sinzui: thanks any idea who they are in here?
<czajkowski> I'm getting poked daily from the LoCo team
<paultag> aye, this needs to be handled ( I'm on the council too )
<paultag> it's been outstanding for a while
<sinzui> mthaddon, chex, mbarnett are listed to be in that team
<sinzui> ^ czajkowski
<czajkowski> sinzui: thank you
<paultag> leonardr: are you around? dholbach mentioned you might be able to help me
<mthaddon> czajkowski: you'll need to change the status from "answered" to "open" for us to notice it I'm afraid
<czajkowski> mthaddon: I didn't change it's status :( and I cant edit that
<mthaddon> sinzui: if someone asked the question shouldn't they be able to change the status?
<leonardr> paultag, i'm around, ask your question and i'll help when i can
<mthaddon> czajkowski: in any case, what needs doing - I'm having trouble parsing the question
<czajkowski> mthaddon: change ownership of the team from one member to anothe - it's in the whiteboard
<paultag> leonardr: http://pastebin.com/QSZwJGWJ
<sinzui> mthaddon, czajkowski, the status has a limited set of options of asker/answerer can do. The project owner can force the status
<mthaddon> czajkowski: to which user? is Serkan/heartsmagic their username?
<czajkowski> mthaddon: at present it's Özgür Karataş  and he is no longer around, where as ~heartsmagic  is and want s to revive the team
<mthaddon> czajkowski: ok, owner changed - can you confirm that's what you're looking for?
<czajkowski> mthaddon: perfect
<czajkowski> thank you
<mthaddon> np
<paultag> thanks mthaddon :)
<leonardr> paultag, can you show me the code that is pulling the stats?
<czajkowski> mthaddon: do you want me to add a comment on that question ?
<mthaddon> czajkowski: might be clearer for me to do that - will do now
<paultag> leonardr: I've not finished what I'm doing yet -- http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~paultag/loco-directory/stats-patch/annotate/head:/loco_directory/teams/management/commands/lpupdate.py <-- line 59 to the end of the for loop. That, however is just a proof of concept.
<paultag> leonardr: I'm looking to move it from an O(n^2) algorithm to O(n) again
<czajkowski> mthaddon: grand job
<leonardr> ok
<leonardr> paultag: use .members instead of .members_details to get the actual person objects. then you won't have to look them up one by one
<paultag> leonardr: I'm thinking of trashing that, I don't need names, so I was trying to plan to use the object with less overhead, I figured it was members_details
<leonardr> members_details gives you membership objects, so it does have less overhead--membership objects don't have very much info
<leonardr> but if you need info about the person whose membership it is, you need the person objects
<leonardr> even getting the people and memberships separately, and coordinating them in memory, would be significantly faster
<paultag> leonardr: I don't need info about the person, I'm getting stats on it, and just gettign name info after
<leonardr> ok, then just don't get the name and you'll eliminate those extra requests
<paultag> leonardr: I'd just like abstracted stats on join dates and activity. This is more of a demo -- sorry i'm not explaining well, I'm doing about 8 things right now :)
<paultag> leonardr: righto, thanks :)
<om26er_> whats with the lp builders these days?
<czajkowski> leonardr: paultag is trying to improve upon
<czajkowski> http://me.paultags.com/reviews/dataset-ubuntu-california-report.html
<czajkowski> http://me.paultags.com/reviews/dataset-ubuntu-ie-report.html
<czajkowski> for the LoCo Directory
<Meths> om26er: Think there's a mass py2.7 build going on.
<leonardr> czajkowski: ok, getting the karma information (even the average karma) onto those pages requires fetching the user objects as well as the membership objects
<paultag> leonardr: I'm going to try and take as much kruft out as I can
<om26er> Meths, its been like this for like a week or even more
<paultag> leonardr: If that causes a huge drop in efficiency, it's not worth carrying that over 142 teams
<paultag> leonardr: because a 5 minute script now becomes a 4 hour script
<leonardr> paultag: my 2 suggestions are to either only iterate over the list of memberships, or to iterate over the list of memberships and members in parallel (this will take twice as long).
<paultag> leonardr: can the LP server deal with the load that we could hypotheticly be placing on it?
<paultag> leonardr: I'd cache data ( of course ), but I don't want there to be any problems
<leonardr> paultag: we can handle the load, but there's no reason to make 10ks of requests
<paultag> leonardr: I know, I'm going to optimize, but I just want to make sure I won't screw you guys over unwittingly. Could I ask you to review the code before I ask it be merged?
<leonardr> paultag: sure
<leonardr> another thing to do is to profile the script while you run it
<leonardr> with this code:
<leonardr> import httplib2
<leonardr> httplib2.debuglevel = 1
<leonardr> every http request made will be printed to stdout
<paultag> Oh killer
<leonardr> if you see a request being made for every person, then you'll know you missed something
<paultag> aye
<paultag> leonardr: thanks for your time :)
<paultag> leonardr: that helps a lot, have a great day :)
<leonardr> paultag: np
#launchpad 2010-07-17
<emilio> hey guys
<emilio> can someone help me?
<wgrant> emilio: Probably -- ask your question, and someone will help if they can.
<emilio> i'm installed the Launchpad "itself" on my ubuntu
<emilio> and want to know some things...
<emilio> what is the real purpose of this?
<wgrant> Why have you done that, rather than using Launchpad.net? While you *can* run it yourself, it's very difficult, so nobody does, and that wasn't the intention behind releasing the code.
<emilio> can i have a my own launchpad with my own projects running on a server without any connection with launchpad.net?
<maxh> You CAN, but you (usually) SHOULDN'T.
<wgrant> You could, but you'd have to replace all of the images and branding used by the application, and obtain all the necessary resources and knowledge required to run it successfully.
<wgrant> It's a very rare case when it's a good idea to do it.
<emilio> humm
<maxh> You probably want to put your project on launchpad.net.
<wgrant> If you are at all unsure, you want to put it on Launchpad.net.
<emilio> on my local build of launchpad i don't have a "create account", and only can loggin with the default "admin@canonical.."
<wgrant> That's right. It's set up as a development instance, not a production one.
<wgrant> Unless you know the application well and are really sure that you want to run your own, you *do not* want to run your own.
<wgrant> It's no small undertaking.
<maxh> If you ARE really sure you want to run your own you still probably don't want to.
<wgrant> That's also true.
<emilio> yeah but you said "it's set up as a development instance, not a production one.", so i need do make another build to set up for production?
<wgrant> Yes.
<wgrant> But there are no instructions for that, and you don't want to do it.
<emilio> oh ok.
<emilio> ty for your attention!
<nigelb> wgrant: you mean its impossible to set up a production instance?
<wgrant> nigelb: Not impossible. But you need to know what you're doing, or to have access to wiki.canonical.com.
<wgrant> And then you still need to know what you're doing.
<nigelb> :(
<nigelb> Its supposed to be oss :(
<wgrant> Not impossible: just difficult and in most cases foolish.
<maxh> (Now watch as 124 people attempt to go to said wiki.)
<nigelb> heh
<wgrant> Heh.
<wgrant> Vostok may change everything, however.
<nigelb> Vostok?
<wgrant> The derivative distro management tool that Linaro is developing.
<nigelb> oh, its based on LP?
<wgrant> At the moment the plan is for it to be an alternative UI onto a subset of Launchpad, which OEMs can run locally.
<wgrant> And it will probably interact in some ways with Launchpad.net.
<maxh> How exactly does Launchpad determine how to link to PGP key pages? I'm getting results for '0xdc471ac2d963ea539409322b6926ebb2c16905f0', which shows my key, but not all the addresses I've added in the past... however long since I uploaded the key, whereas results for '0xc16905f0' (which is obviously the same) shows all addresses.
<wgrant> maxh: The former is the fingerprint. They both show the same list of addresses for me -- I suspect the URLs you checked differ another way.
<wgrant> (note that the lst eight hexadecimal degits of the fingerprint are your key ID)
<maxh> I just manually replaced the relevant portion of the URL to make sure it's otherwise the same. The fingerprint gets two addresses listed, and the key ID gets four.
<wgrant> Aha. Looks like the build queue might finally be empty in a day or two!
<wgrant> maxh: Hm. In both cases for me the four addresses are listed.
<maxh> Well, I suppose if it works elsewhere, it doesn't matter if I see it correctly, since I already have it.
 * achiang wonders if anyone knows how to get to a private PPA using the API
<wgrant> achiang: Same as a public PPA.
<wgrant> getPPAByName should work.
<achiang> wgrant: ah! thanks, i didn't see that method. i was poking around the people.archive attribute
<wgrant> achiang: That's from the days when people had only one PPA.
<wgrant> It just grabs the first one.
<achiang> nod, got it, thanks
<achiang> anyone want to take pity on a git user who's struggling with bzr?
<achiang> in git, my working model is: many logical branches in the same physical source directory
<achiang> and then i just move between branches with git checkout
<achiang> what's the equivalent in bzr?
<wgrant> achiang: #bzr may be more help, but for most projects I have a project directory, with each branch as a separate directory inside that. You can get a system similar to git by using something like bzr-colo, but for non-gigantic projects I see little point.
<wgrant> So I'll do something like this to set up a project:
<wgrant> mkdir project
<wgrant> cd project
<wgrant> bzr get lp:project trunk # Will get the default branch from LP, and put it in the 'trunk' directory locally
<wgrant> bzr branch trunk my-feature-branch
<wgrant> That will create a new directory, my-feature-branch, as a branch from trunk.
<wgrant> You can then hack around in there.
<achiang> wgrant: and then to push my-feature-branch, i cd into that directory and... what: bzr push lp:project/my-feature-branch ?
<wgrant> achiang: bzr push lp:~username/project/my-feature-branch
<wgrant> It will then remember that URL for subsequent pushes.
<wgrant> You can also later configure bzr to automatically calculate that URL, so you can just 'bzr push' from a new branch.
<achiang> wgrant: thanks
<MTecknology> So this package has been hovering between 4 second and 4 minutes until it's time to build - for over an hour
<MTecknology> I think the math is a little mucked up for some reason.. :P
<wgrant> MTecknology: The maths is fine... the buildd manager is not :(
<MTecknology> wgrant: what's up with it?
<wgrant> MTecknology: It is very much not a fan of having large build queues and lots of builders building lots of small builds.
<MTecknology> wgrant: oh- mine is probably about as small as there is :P
<wgrant> It sort of ends up taking 180 times longer than expected -- 15 minutes to complete one cycle, instead of 5 seconds.
<MTecknology> heh.. that's a bit of a difference
<MTecknology> I see that the queue is about half now though
<wgrant> Right, the queue is shrinking.
<MTecknology> yay for positives
<wgrant> Assuming nobody decides that they need to throw another 2700-build Python rebuild onto the queue and then delete it as soon as it's finished, we should have a reasonable queue in 24-48 hours.
<MTecknology> wgrant: and then delete it??
<wgrant> MTecknology: In the last week we have had two or three rebuilds of Python 2.7 and everything that depends on it.
<wgrant> This takes a couple of days of build farm time.
<wgrant> The PPAs were then mysteriously deleted.
<wgrant> And a fourth one has been created, but is not yet building, and if it does start building then people are probably going to start strangling other people :)
<MTecknology> wgrant: ..yucky
<MTecknology> only word I could think of
<wgrant> I would have chosen something more violent.
<wgrant> But yes.
<MTecknology> why four rebuilds?
<wgrant> I do not know.
<wgrant> There was probably some mistake in the first three.
<wgrant> Which they didn't discover until they had built EVERYTHING.
<MTecknology> shoulda build it locally first :)
<MTecknology> pbuilder ftw (on a hefty hefty machine)
<MTecknology> wgrant: so if I went along and decided to rebuild all of python and perl and firefox/xul - would you come over here and kill me?
<bilalakhtar> noodles775: my daily build is pending from the last 4 days
<bilalakhtar> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~bilalakhtar/+recipe/daily-builds-test
<bilalakhtar> noodles775: Back. Power cut over here
<wgrant> bilalakhtar: The build queue has been horrific for the last weekish. It should return to normal in the next day or so.
<wgrant> .... if the buildds ever come back.
<bilalakhtar> hanks wgrant
<bilalakhtar> thanks
<rioch> I've made a release out of one of my milestones, and that milestone has some bugs set to "Fix committed". Will they automatically be set to "Fix released"?
<geser> IIRC no
<wgrant> No. We had that for a while, but it proved to be too slow, so it was switched off.
<lifeless> wgrant: ?
<wgrant> lifeless: Milestoned bugs used to be closed when the milestone was released. But that had to be disabled, as it timed out for large milestones.
<lifeless> bah
<lifeless> I've requested rabbit be installed
<lifeless> if you want to write up a out-of-transaction task for it, please do.
<wgrant> lifeless: Ha ha ha.
<wgrant> We won't see a message queue for at least two years yet...
<lifeless> why ?
<wgrant> Because it's been proposed a few times in the last 18 months, and never happened.
<lifeless> check lp-developer-dependencies
<wgrant> Oh, yes, I know it's in there.
<wgrant> It doesn't mean it's going to be on production or in the code any time in the next decade.
<lifeless> right
<lifeless> I'll be surprised if we don't have the staging instance up next week
<wgrant> Ooh.
<wgrant> This is is good news indeed.
<wgrant> You've not left Prague yet?
<lifeless> platform sprint next week
<lifeless> GNU hackers meeting after that.
<lifeless> Then home.
<lifeless> sorry, 'platform rally'
<wgrant> Oh, right.
<lifeless> 200 ppl in one room is not a sprint
<lifeless> anyhow
<wgrant> Heh.
<lifeless> amqplib
<lifeless> play with it.
<lifeless> doit.
<wgrant> I hate bad tests.
<lifeless> jml: http://pypi.python.org/pypi/contextdecorator/0.10.0
<jml> wgrant, hello
<wgrant> jml: Hi.
<lifeless> wgrant: so do I.
<lifeless> wgrant: lets fix them
<wgrant> lifeless: Oh, I'm rewriting this batch, don't worry.
<wgrant> It's just infuriating how bad the Soyuz tests are.
<lifeless> jml: http://www.mypressi.com/
<geser> is there some ready vm-image for LP development? I planned to setup LP for development (in a chroot or vm as I want to have it seperate from my normal system) but didn't find time to do it
<wgrant> There's no pre-built image, but there's https://dev.launchpad.net/Running/VirtualMachine
<infinity0> how do i delete a contact email from my launchpad login service account? (as opposed to launchpad itself)
<wgrant> infinity0: Despite the name, that's not actually part of Launchpad -- it's developed and managed by another team entirely.
<infinity0> oh
<wgrant> At the moment it's not possible to remove email addresses. However, I saw some bugmail this morning which suggests that it's fixed in the next release.
<infinity0> oh, ok, thanks
<infinity0> any estimate of a timeframe on that?
<wgrant> No idea, sorry.
<wgrant> Bug 507214
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 507214 in Canonical SSO provider "No Way To Remove Old Emails (affected: 19, heat: 125)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/507214
<infinity0> cool, thanks
<wgrant> It's targetted to 2.7.0, which is scheduled for the 22nd.
<wgrant> Not sure how reliable that is, though.
<MysteryX> Can I host my own, closed-source, software on launchpad for a fee? (or even without one?)
<nigelb> for a fee, yes
<MysteryX> good
<MysteryX> I'll host my websites source there
<d1b> morning - is there a way to view all source repos for a project
<d1b> like i can do with say a gitweb representation (or hg)
<thumper> d1
<thumper> d1b: hi
<d1b> MORNING
<thumper> d1b: things are somewhat different on Launchpad than git or hg
<d1b> eg http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~zeitgeist/
<thumper> d1b: for a project to look at the branches for the project, go to https://code.launchpad.net/<project>
<d1b> nothing is there
<d1b> thumper: :/
<thumper> that is a person or team
<thumper> not a repository
<d1b> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~zeitgeist/zeitgeist/trunk/files
<d1b> ...
<d1b> but i can't view http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~zeitgeist/zeitgeist/
<thumper> http://code.launchpad.net/~zeitgeist
<d1b> why not?
<thumper> d1b: because we haven't set it up that way :-|
<thumper> the filesystem isn't what you see
 * d1b grumbles about usability
<d1b> ok i never was linked at any point to
<d1b> http://code.launchpad.net/~zeitgeist
<d1b> or code.launchpad.net
<d1b> so without coming on irc
<d1b> how would i have found that page?
<d1b> neva
<thumper> d1b: the branch name is a hyperlink on the bazaar.launchpad.net site
<thumper> d1b: which takes to the LP page
<d1b> thumper: from the launchpad site
<d1b> oh god
<thumper> we could do better here
<d1b> sorry yes i did
<d1b> weird - maybe it was because i came through edge?
<d1b> ok
<d1b> so what happened was i hit
<d1b> https://code.launchpad.net/zeitgeist-project
<d1b> thumper: sorry you are correct
<d1b> i haven't got much sleep
<d1b> my applogies
<thumper> d1b: the usability still sucks
<thumper> and I accept that
<d1b> i just had problems finding the correct zeitgiest page i wanted
<thumper> we do need to work on it
<d1b> like i was on one of them
<d1b> and i wanted to go up a dir / thing and view for al lof them
<thumper> d1b: can you file a bug for me?
<thumper> d1b: file it on launchpad-code
<d1b> let me nail down the behaviour i want
<thumper> ack
<d1b> so i ened up https://launchpad.net/zeitgeist there
<d1b> sorry wrong entry point
<d1b>  https://launchpad.net/gnome-activity-journal --> to view the code --> wanted to see where the zeitgeist stuff was
<d1b> mm this is not a problem that is fixable - but the solution would be neat
<d1b> if launchpad was able to do ctags but like for python - where the dev could give it hints that would have been a solution
<d1b> sort of like - the registered branches thing but extending on that
<d1b> thumper: anyways - when i click on the link from the code page i as a user expect to see the files and not the project page for a branch
<d1b> that may be 'wrong'
<d1b> in any case pages like
<d1b> https://code.launchpad.net/~zeitgeist/zeitgeist/magic
<d1b> should have the  View the branch content --> larger
<thumper> d1b: very soon (hopefully) it'll be more obvious
<d1b> awesome
<thumper> I want to move to make the code browsing and history more a part of Launchpad
<d1b> oh neat
<thumper> but right now it has too much in the way of memory leaks, excessive memory usage, and bad caching
<d1b> what about integrating bugs to code?
<thumper> we're working on that
<d1b> awesome
<thumper> what do you mean by "integrating bugs to code"?
<d1b> when i fix a bug, and in the commit i say "this fixes foo"
<d1b> and then i close a ticket
<thumper> ah, the related bug status setting
<d1b> or saying "this is fixed in commit number xyz"
<thumper> it's on my hit list
<d1b> awesome
<thumper> howevery my hit list is kinda long
<thumper> a big feature for us right now is building directly from a branch into a ppa
<d1b> also
<d1b> why is it that http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~zeitgeist/zeitgeist/magic/annotate/head:/zeitgeist-daemon.py
<d1b> for example shows me the revision it was changed - but i can't view who the author was?
<d1b> nor the date
<thumper> really?
 * thumper clicks
<d1b> no i mean i have to click on it
<thumper> d1b: just mouse over and pause
<d1b> yes but i would prefer to be able to see that without doing that
<thumper> that content would be really repetitive
<d1b> oh i meant as an optional thing
<d1b> oh wait what?
<d1b> there is no search
<d1b> hehehe
<d1b> but bzr-search no?
<thumper> when loggerhead stops being such a memory hog, we may integrate it
<thumper> but yes, it is feasible
<d1b> well that's where gitweb /hg thingy are at :/
<d1b> thumper: out of interest could you link me to the code that does this that "leaks"
 * thumper shrugs
<thumper> d1b: lp:loggerhead
<d1b> ... im not so good with lp:loggerhead stuff
<d1b> i mean i need a url ;P
<thumper> if it was any more specific, we'd have fixed it by now
<thumper> bzr branch lp:loggerhead
<d1b> sorry i think i need bzr 2 or something no?
<thumper> yes
<d1b> not going to happen ^^
<thumper> why?
<d1b> debian lenny
<d1b> and virtualbox is currently foobared on me
<d1b> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~loggerhead-team/loggerhead/trunk-rich/files/head:/loggerhead/
<d1b> right location?
<thumper> should be
 * thumper goes to grab more fud
<d1b> i take it i can't get a 'snapshot'
<d1b> from the interface like i can in hg and gitweb
<d1b> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~loggerhead-team/loggerhead/trunk-rich/annotate/head:/loggerhead/config.py ... :/ def _level_to_int_level(value):
<d1b> ..... omg
 * d1b ok sleep time
<thumper> night
<d1b> thumper: question does the memory leaking occur with threads only - or does it also occur without
<thumper> d1b: I've not looked into it much
<d1b> thumper: well i would be interested
<d1b> is it even possible to run it without threading?
<d1b> sure i could 'mock' threading but
<thumper> d1b: it is just a wsgi app
<thumper> so sure you could using the python reference impl
<d1b> also haaha - why only so so few commits per a page
<thumper> hey, I didn't write it
<thumper> I'm just kinda responsible for it in LP
<d1b> heeh
<thumper> there is a loggerhead mailing list with other devs hosted through LP I think
<thumper> if you are seriously interested in getting involved with loggerhead, start there
<d1b> not really
<d1b> i have already seen too many things that hurt my eyes
<thumper> heh
 * d1b crawls back to github
<d1b> don't you love it when people go and close stdin, then mark stderror ...... oh nevermind
<rockstar> thumper, where are you?
<thumper> rockstar: LHR
<rockstar> thumper, ah.  I thought you were headed straight to Singapore from here and thought "That was quick."
<thumper> heh
<thumper> no
<thumper> and it is hong kong
#launchpad 2010-07-18
<Spyzer> hi all, i just committed a revision for my own branch from one pc. On another PC I had downloaded the branch but not with latest updated revisions. How to i update my branch in this pc. On doing a bzr update it tells already up to date, while it is not. Please help
<micahg> Spyzer: bzr pull
<Spyzer> thanks worked like a charm :)
<eugenesan> Hi all, looks like soyuz silently ignoring my uploads, anyway to debug the issue?
<wgrant> eugenesan: That's generally caused by an incorrect signature on the .changes file.
<wgrant> eugenesan: Are you sure you've signed it with a key associated with your Launchpad account?
<wgrant> Apart from the reasonably long build queues, Soyuz looks healthy.
<eugenesan> I suspect having issues with expired key, I've "edited" it localy but didn't find a way to replace expired one on launchpad
<wgrant> eugenesan: Just push it to keyserver.ubuntu.com
<wgrant> You may have to wait up to half an hour for it to sync around, however.
<eugenesan> How keyserver going to handle 2 keys with same fingerprint, is it ok?
<wgrant> Why would there be two keys?
<wgrant> You're just updating the existing one.
<eugenesan> I see, I wasn't aware of it's possible to update the key, I'll try to do that.
<eugenesan> wgrant: Thanks for the tip, it's all good now.
<wgrant> eugenesan: Excellent.
<eugenesan> wgrant: A note on subject at https://launchpad.net/~*/+editpgpkeys, would be really helpful.
<wgrant> eugenesan: Could you file a bug about that at https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+filebug?
<eugenesan> wgrant: #606866, now I am satisfied :-)
<wgrant> eugenesan: Great, thanks.
<eugenesan> wgrant: Thank you.
<sjamaan> Someone restarted a failed git import yesterday. Does this mean https://bugs.launchpad.net/dulwich/+bug/588724 is supposed to be integrated on the live site?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 588724 in Launchpad Bazaar Integration "Reads first 2 bytes more than once (affected: 3, heat: 17)" [Medium,Triaged]
<sjamaan> (the import failed again though)
<sjamaan> (this import: https://code.launchpad.net/~chicken/chicken/git-mirror)
<MysteryX> $20/month is too much to host a proprietary project on launchpad
<MysteryX> Please change the price
<Meths> Open Source your project
<MysteryX> It's a website! for one of my clients, I can't open source it
<sjamaan> MysteryX: Do the work and install it locally
<MysteryX> Yes, I'll do that!
<pst> Can anybody point me to some info about how bzr+ssh is setup on the launchpad servers. Is openssh used, what about a chroot?
<wgrant> pst: It's a custom Twisted-based SSH server.
<wgrant> No OpenSSH, and no chroot.
<pst> ok that answers my question thank you very much
<daker> hi
<MysteryX> hi
<daker> i getting some trouble with bzr
<daker> daker@daker-desktop:~/Projects/loco-directory$ bzr push lp:~adnane002/loco-directory/fix-606922
<daker> -    165KB    65KB/s | Fetching revisions:Inserting stream
<daker> it stops at 165kb
<daker> i have a question,  is BZR fetching revisions from lp or from the local branch ?
<nigelb> lp, i think
<Muscovy> How can I add screenshots for my packages in the software center?
<falstaff> Hi, i have a wrong orig source package (orig.tar.gz) in my ppa
<falstaff> Can I delete it?
<falstaff> If yes, how? If no, any workaround? I don't want to "fake" increment the upstream release version...
<soren> I have a /weird/ problem with a merge proposal..
<soren> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~soren/nova/twisted-web-s3-server/+merge/30206
<soren> Looking at the diff, there's merge markers. However, they're not actually there if you check out the branch.
<soren> In fact, running "bzr log -n0 -p" and grepping for conflict markers gives me /nothing/.
<poolie> soren, it's giving you a preview of the conflicts that will occur when you merge into the destination
<poolie> falstaff, i don't think you can fix it
<poolie> you could upload something like upstream 2.1.0+1
<poolie> to get past the bad 2.1.0
<soren> poolie: I see.
<soren> poolie: Ok, thanks.
<poolie> meant to be a feature :)
<falstaff> poolie, ok, thx...
<soren> poolie: Yeah. Thinking about it some more, it makes sense, it was just weird to see those errors in the web ui, but not in my working tree.
<daker> nigelb, thanks
<purvesh> which is the wiki.ubuntu.com irc channel ?
<daker> #ubuntu-website
#launchpad 2011-07-11
<mwhudson> how often does the publisher run for ppas?
<lifeless> mwhudson: 60s IIRC
<wgrant> mwhudson: Every 5 minutes.
<mwhudson> thanks
<mwhudson> reality appears to match wgrant a bit more closely
<yofel> hey, since a few days ago I'm getting
<yofel> W: Failed to fetch https://private-ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ninjas/ppa/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/source/Sources  The requested URL returned error: 416
<yofel> from apt. Launchpad or apt bug?
<lifeless> yofel: thats range not satisfiable; weird
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: henninge | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<geser> gets the Contents file for the main archive for oneiric not updated anymore? last modified on 04-May-2011
<jml> is there a guide somewhere for setting up a pre-merge testing thing with Launchpad? (ideally with Jenkins)
<xguo> anyone know this error ?
<xguo> bzr: ERROR: Server sent an unexpected error: ('error', 'Operation denied because it would change the main history, which is not permitted by the append_revisions_only setting on branch "lp-73500496:///~xiaohu-guo/fluidity/hybrid-assemble/".')
<henninge> xguo: what are you trying to do?
<xguo> I am trying to commit my changes to my branch
<xguo> I am using bzr ci -m ""  myfile
<henninge> xguo: are you trying to commit directly to the branch on launchpad?
<geser> bigjools or wgrant: does the Contents file for the main archive for oneiric get not updated anymore? last modified on 04-May-2011
<spiv> xguo: it's basically as the error says:
<xguo> I have my check out my launchpad branch to my workstation, and I am commit from my workstation
<spiv> xguo: lp:~xiaohu-guo/fluidity/hybrid-assemble has the append_revisions_only option set, but the push or commit you are trying to do would cause some existing mainline revisions to change.
<xguo> oh, then what I can do with this ?
<spiv> xguo: e.g. if you compare the "bzr log" of your local branch and the remote one, they disagree about the revision number for some revisions, and that option says you want to prevent that.
 * henninge is happy spiv took over and goes to lunch
<spiv> henninge: actually I'm about to go to bed!
<henninge-lunch> oh
<spiv> xguo: is it a branch or a checkout?
<spiv> xguo: if it's a branch, simplest is probably to make a fresh branch of lp:~xiaohu-guo/fluidity/hybrid-assemble, then merge your new changes into that and commit and push that back to lp
<spiv> henninge: (although probably #bzr can help out)
<henninge> spiv: sure thanks
<xguo> oh, thanks, will try that
<henninge> xguo: are you familiar with bzr or is that your first time using it?
<xguo> first time use it
<spiv> Possibly there's a simpler way, and if there isn't there probably should be.
<henninge> xguo: maybe you should go through a little documentation first so you understand the differences that a distributed vcs has over a system like subversion.
<henninge> http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/bzr.2.3/en/
<xguo> thanks henninge , the only change i have done is to following suggestions on http://amcg.ese.ic.ac.uk/index.php?title=Local:Using_branches_in_fluidity_development
<xguo> which is trying to "keep revision numbers of a branch stable"
<xguo> I might screw something up
<henninge> xguo: I am not familiar with that hack.
<spiv> Someone should update that wiki page to suggest 'bzr config append_revisions_only=True -d URL'
<spiv> Rather than mucking about with editing branch.conf via SFTP
<spiv> xguo: right, and that's why you got that error
<spiv> xguo: because you turned that option on, then tried to do something that would have not kept the revnos stable
<xguo> :), so I have followed the wrong instructions ?
<henninge> xguo: what are you trying to achieve?
<spiv> I'm a little curious about how you got into that situation (where you were pushing/committing something that was not a strict append)
<xguo> I am trying to backup  my changes to my launchpad branches
<xguo> so basically, we have a main trunk , I check out a fresh one, and also check out my branch to my workstation as well,
<jml> is there a guide somewhere for setting up a pre-merge testing thing with Launchpad? (ideally with Jenkins)
<xguo> every time I bzr up the main trunk in my workstation, and then bzr pull to update the branch in my workstation before I am doing any changes in my local branch
<spiv> Well, you got an error, so you did something 'wrong' in that it didn't work for you.  I can't say if it's enabling append_revisions_only that was wrong for you, or if whatever it was you did that tripped the append_revisions_only check that was wrong for you though, without knowing more.
<spiv> I'm a bit surprised you got that error with checkouts.  I would have expected that trying to commit to an out of date checkout would simply tell you to run 'bzr update', and then that should avoid this problem.
<spiv> Anyway, I'm off to bed.
<spiv> G'night (and good luck!)
<henninge> spiv: thanks, good night
<xguo> spiv: thanks, good night
<henninge> xguo: I think you don't need the instructions for "keep revieion number stable" but I am not enough of a bazaar expert to help.
<henninge> xguo: to work with bazaar branches you will normally use the branch, commit, merge, pull and push commands.
<henninge> I have to go now, sorry.
<xguo> thanks henninge
<bigjools> geser: it's broken, it seems :/
<SteveExodus> im thinking of doing my ubuntu building in obs now since it does debian and all the other main distros
<maxb> obs?
<SteveExodus> open build service
<SteveExodus> i have obs configured to grab orig and dsc from lp at the moment
<henninge> adeuring: Hi! I think it's your turn now ;-)
<adeuring> henninge: it is our turn this week?
<henninge> adeuring: well, the Thunderdome week would have been our week
<adeuring> henninge: we did CHR rotation last week...
<henninge> adeuring: so this would be our next unless you did it last week
<henninge> ah, I see
<henninge> adeuring: nm then
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Laney> hey, what bugs can I watch to find out how close LP is to getting the sync button / API method? :-)
* benji changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: benji | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<persia> So, Over the past 10 minutes, I've pushed 8629kB at supposedly 8 or 9 kB/s for a new stacked branch in LP for a 3019 byte patch (according to bzr diff -r 1488 | grep wc -c).  Am I experiencing an issue with LP or bzr?  Is there anything useful that can be done to troubleshoot whilst I'm waiting?
<bigjools> persia: sounds like it's not stacked
<bigjools> or maybe stacked on the wrong place
<persia> Does it not automatically try to stack on :parent?
 * persia gives up and goes to do something else, leaving the next experiment with bzr+LP for some time when there's nothing else to do
<maxb> persia: What is the branch you are pushing?
<persia> maxb, lp:~persia/debian-installer/publish-omap-spl
<persia> And apologies for my fit of pique.  I'm less bothered now.
<maxb> So, that ought to auto-stack on lp:debian-installer
<persia> (although I'm rapidly approaching a semantic transfer rate of 1 byte / sec)
<persia> Why?  That's not what it's branched from.
<bdmurray> benji: I just updated the tags on bug that was incomplete and elligible for expiration 34 days from now and now date last updated has been updated and its now elligible for expiration in 59 days.  This doesn't seem like the best thing but it might just be me.
<persia> I did `bzr branch lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/debian-installer/ubuntu; ${editing}; bzr push lp:~persia/debian-installer/publish-omap-spl`
<maxb> The default stacking logic is based on project/package development focus, not where you branched it from
<benji> bdmurray: I don't understand.  Do you think the expiry date should not have changed or do you think it should have been pushed further than 59 days into the future?
<maxb> (Whether that's a good thing or not is another question)
<persia> maxb, Ah, so every time I touch a branch for an Ubuntu effort, I have to restack N years of history to trunk?
<bdmurray> benji: I don't think the expiry date should have changed (well rather the date last updated since expiry date is calculated using that)
<persia> Is that something for which I can file a bug?
<bigjools> persia: what branch is set as the development focus?
<bigjools> that's what it stacks on
<maxb> However, I don't see any evidence of stacking in the branch currently being pushed, so I'd guess you might have run into the bug where if an empty branch exists at the destination from a previous push attempt that failed, stacking does not happen
<maxb> The dev focus is the debian git import
<persia> Except I only typed bzr-push once, and I'm exceedingly unlikely to have ever used that name before, as I didn't notice it mattered until about an hour ago.
<maxb> Hmm
<benji> bdmurray: we could create a set of "second class" edits that don't change the base modification date, but it doesn't seem like enough of a win for the complexity
<persia> maxb, Thanks: I was still looking :)
<persia> I'd argue that for the upstream project in LP, that's the correct development focus.
<maxb> persia: Is there any mention of "Creating new stacked branch ..." in your terminal?
<persia> maxb, No: it says "Using default stacking branch..."
<bdmurray> benji: okay that seems reasonable to me
<maxb> oh, ok, that's what I meant
<bigjools> it's not the first push then
<persia> Really, I only ran bzr push once.
<persia> And really, nobody else should be playing in ~persia
<maxb> Crikey, d-i is pretty big
<bigjools> I think you can delete the branch in LP and re-push
<persia> I'm not done pushing yet.  Should I interrupt it?  How long should I wait for each of between interrupt and LP delete, between LP delete and re-push?
 * maxb does a quick test of how much bzr transfers in this scenario
<persia> quick?
<maxb> I'm fairly sure the slowest network segment between me and the LP datacentre is 100 Mbit :-)
<maxb> London++
<maxb> Transferred: 27761kB (486.1kB/s r:210kB w:27550kB)
<bigjools> don't take this personally, but I hate you :)
<persia> The benefit there is latency, rather than bandwidth.   For long enough transfers, I can burst to ~50Mbit/sec to the DC from here.
<nigelb> Yeah, me too.
<maxb> Hah, OK - so : bzr push --stacked-on=bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/debian-installer/ubuntu lp:~maxb/debian-installer/test2
<maxb> Transferred: 68kB (17.8kB/s r:21kB w:47kB)
<persia> That's kinda the behaviour I wanted.
<nigelb> maxb: Now I hate you a little less :)
<maxb> I would suggest manually providing a suitable --stacked-on option for now (which unfortunately doesn't accept lp: URLs - I have been looking at fixing that), and filing a bug pointing out that bzr could definitely benefit from using the parent branch as a stacking hint, where launchpad is concerned
<persia> maxb, I'll definitely file the bug.  I'm loathe to stop the current push without some understanding of the timing involved in a new push.  Taking a couple hours to push a patch is one thing.  Taking several more hours while finding other issues is unlikely to be something I have the patience to complete.
<bigjools> persia: push a different branch name then?
<persia> So just interrupt, and then bzr push to a new name?
<persia> What sort of URL do I want for --stacked-on ?
<maxb> persia: I'd estimate your current push topping out at ~27MB, and a new push using around ~1MB
<maxb> For the stacked on option, copy mine from above
<persia> I'm at 25 MB now.
<persia> If it finishes before I file the bug (waiting for LP to load ...), then I'll leave it.  Otherwise, I'll force stacking.
<persia> maxb, bug #808871: please edit if you know something that would make that report more useful.
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 808871 in Bazaar "bzr could definitely benefit from using the parent branch as a stacking hint, where launchpad is concerned" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/808871
<persia> (and thanks for distracting me: my push is done!)
<de22> benji, hello, i got some question regarding lauchpad, is there anyone ?
<benji> de22: you can ask here or at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/
<de22> alright, i'll try there
<czajkowski> sinzui: ping
<sinzui> czajkowski, hi
<czajkowski> sinzui: can you help or advise on a bug that may cause me to pull more of my hair out today please
<czajkowski> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/700724
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 700724 in Launchpad itself "Subscription policy inherited from parent team member" [Critical,Fix released]
<czajkowski> god damn stupid london bus services
<sinzui> Oh that is tricky
<czajkowski> sinzui: you are killing me!!!!
<czajkowski> sinzui: try and make my life easy today please :D
<czajkowski> gmb: annoying bugs that effect locoteams which means my inbox gets full
<gmb> czajkowski: Can you point me at  a bug number? I can't promise anything but I can at least suck at my teeth like a plumber and go "Hmm."
<sinzui> czajkowski, I think the goal is to set the core teams to delegated; they do not care if the child team is open or closed.
<czajkowski> gmb: the one up there above where sinzui goes it's tricky
<gmb> Ah.
<czajkowski> sinzui: but it;s still effecting teams, I thought this was fixed?
<gmb> czajkowski: If sinzui thinks it's tricky, my chances are limited.
<czajkowski> gmb: yer only lucky I wasn;t in Dublin mister!
<gmb> :)
<sinzui> my head just popped thinking about it
 * sinzui tries to get the order right in his head
<sinzui> czajkowski, is there a specific team or group of teams you want to make open?
<czajkowski> sinzui: leogg team seems to be one of the issues
<czajkowski> the guy who commented on the bug
<sinzui> okay
<sinzui> czajkowski, I cannot see a specific team of path that is part of the problem
<czajkowski> can you say that to leogg
<czajkowski> please
<sinzui> czajkowski, I will reply to the bug
<czajkowski> cheers
<jml> is there a guide somewhere for setting up a pre-merge testing thing with Launchpad? (ideally with Jenkins)
* benji changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
#launchpad 2011-07-12
<mrevell> Hello!
<oier_> hi, I am not sure if I am on the correct channel. I have a question regarding translators credit.
<oier_> If I set a translatable string in my app (in the about diago) as"translators-credit", does Launchpad automatically translate that string with the translators? or does each translator have to append its name there?
<poolie> sladen, hi
<sladen> poolie: hello
<sladen> poolie: wgrant appears to have tracked it down to twisted-web
<poolie> wgrant and robert worked out the underlying cause of broken mime types, and it's clearly not the proxy
<poolie> wondered why you marked the twisted thing incomplete
<sladen> poolie: because I don't know the exact line-number ... if other people have more information, I'm sure it's not quite so incomplete
<poolie> sladen, the exact line number?
<sladen> poolie: if the problem is completely identified, I'm happy to change it to Triaged :-)  At the time of adding it, I wasn't in a position to know /if/ it had been suitably identified
<poolie> to me 'incomplete' means "this bug can't progress unless it gets more information"
<sladen> poolie: same here.
<sladen> poolie: I don't think there's /quite/ enough information on the bug report for a random developer to pick it up and understand the problem completely w.r.t specifically to twisted-web
<poolie> there is
<poolie> i'll file an upstream report
<sladen> poolie: I don't think one could provide any more information to the LP team, but it's possible that the LP team may need to provide more information to enable tackling the twisted element
<sladen> poolie: yup
<esteve> hi all, I'm seeing errors like this when submitting comments to merge proposals:
<esteve> "Server error, please contact an administrator. OOPS ID:OOPS-2019J48"
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2019J48
<esteve> thought the feedback may be useful to you
<poolie> hi esteve
<poolie> oops
<poolie> esteve, we're working on it
<esteve> I'm also getting logged out randomly
<esteve> for example, just claimed a merge review and got this:
<esteve> "Application error.  Unauthenticated user POSTing to page that requires authentication."
<poolie> yep
* poolie changed the topic of #launchpad to: currently some problems with people being logged out | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<poolie> esteve, if you log in again it should be ok
* poolie changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<esteve> poolie: I tried and got an "Already logged in" message
<esteve> poolie: will logout and log in
<wgrant> esteve: 5 minutes ago it would have done that. Now you should really be logged out.
<wgrant> And can log in again.
<esteve> wgrant: ok, thanks!
<poolie> wgrant the actual oops he got is a bit interesting
<poolie> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2019J48
<poolie> not totally obvious to me that that is the same cause
<wgrant> poolie: Oh, has it synced?
<wgrant> I synced it to my ~ manually.
<wgrant> You'll see the request is anonymous.
<wgrant> So it used the slave store.
<wgrant> Where the comment didn't exist yet.
<poolie> of course
<wgrant> Now, normally I'd expect an SQLObjectNotFoundError to cause it to retry with the master, but apparently not this time..
<wgrant> Maybe it doesn't do that on the webservice.
<aboudreault> why my ticket disappear
<aboudreault> ha ok.. my session was expired. and the bug is a security one.
<commandoline> Hello, does anyone know what a normal time is for translation imports from branches to stay on 'Needs Review'? (It's the first import since a new directory structure.)
<maxb> Somewhat variable, I think
<maxb> I don't really know much about the translations side of LP, though
<maxb> danilos: ?
<danilos> commandoline, they usually do that for only a few hours (tops, sometimes mere minutes), but if there's an issue, they stay like that forever until someone reviews them manually (which we do once a day for .pots, never unless asked for for translations themselves)
<commandoline> ok, I'll just wait some more time then first.
<commandoline> thanks danilos and maxb
<mwhudson> <insert whine about ppa queue>
<bigjools> it's a bit like people who, sat in traffic, moan about it.
<smspillaz> when you could just as quickly cycle :)
<wgrant> mwhudson: Some builders have just returned.
<wgrant> With luck the rest will come back soon.
<mwhudson> wgrant: oh cool
<maxb> At least it's only a queue of hours :-)
<wgrant> Oh, 10 more have come back in the last 5 minutes.
<mwhudson> it's just amazing how you come to depend on/expect packages building in a few minutes
<wgrant> Yes :(
<bigjools> the build farm is quite popular
<aquarius> in the code browser, the "download file" link for a particular file looks like this: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~sil/+junk/save-into-ubuntu-one/download/head:/saveintoubuntuone-20110712102419-zvja3yvh0fi0zmj3-3/Save%20into%20Ubuntu%20One
<aquarius> if I push a new version of the branch that that file's in (with a new version of that file), will that download link still fetch the old version?
<aquarius> and if so, is it possible to get a "download file" link which always gets the most recent version of that file?
<aquarius> I note that the URL has "head:" in it, but it's also got a date...
<james_w> aquarius, that url will download the latest version of that file
<james_w> it will likely break if the file is renamed though
<aquarius> james_w, always? even if I push newer versions? Nice
<james_w> (though it may work, I don't know if the last segment is ignored)
<aquarius> yeah, I'm not worried about it breaking on renames :)
<james_w> yeah, you need to replace head: if you want a specific revision
<aquarius> what's the 20110712102419-zvja3yvh0fi0zmj3-3 bit for then?
<aquarius> I mean, I believe you, I'm just curious :)
<james_w> it's part of the file id
<james_w> so it's associated with the file rather than the revision
<aquarius> ah! cool :)
<james_w> it's an arbitrary random-ish string generated when bzr starts tracking the file
<james_w> it survives renames, but given that the URL has the filename at the end I don't know if it will work
<sinzui> jcsackett, do you have time to mumble?
<jcsackett> sinzui: yes, though we may have some fun getting that work. my computer is haunted today.
<CasW> I came to use (Python) launchpadlib, but I can't seem to find documentation except for that getting started-guide
<cgregan> Hello Launchpad Team...my a LP team of mine seems to have vanished.....anything known to be going on with LP today?
<cgregan> wow awesome english to boot on this one........."A LP team of mine................
<Darxus> I just got some "failed to upload" and ".changes rejected" emails for daily builds that I haven't touched in a while and which built and uploaded successfully 11 hours ago.  I can safely ignore those, right?
<maxb> Darxus: Most likely means that they got triggered by a change to a component branch which wasn't included in the version expression in the recipe, so the new builds clashed with the existing version string
<Darxus> Weird.
<Darxus> It was from https://code.launchpad.net/~spamassassin/+recipe/spamassassin-daily
<Darxus> The last two automated attempts to sync lp:spamassassin, which is basically all that it builds, crashed.
<Darxus> sqlite3.OperationalError: database is locked
<maxb> Darxus: You would get a "failed to upload" if you updated lp:~spamassassin/+junk/spamassassin-pkgrules, and lp:spamassassin had not also been updated meanwhile
<maxb> the database is locked thing is unfortunately a bug whenever two imports from the same svn repository happen on the same importd machine simultaneously
<Darxus> I suspected something like that (known bug).  Do you know if there's actually a bug open for it?
<Darxus> (I didn't update lp:~spamassassin/+junk/spamassassin-pkgrules.)
<maxb> Not sure how the new builds got triggered, then
<Darxus> Yeah, it's weird.
<Darxus> I wish there was a way to get it to only trigger a build if something, say, not in the rules or rulesrc directories of that svn repo got modified.  Because they aren't included in the package.
<Darxus> And they're most of the changes.
<maxb> That's a bit advanced
<maxb> Though, nothing stops you setting it to manual build only, and triggering the build as required - possibly via an external cronjob
<Darxus> Not worth the complexity of an external cron job.
<Darxus> It works just fine the way it is.  It just builds more often than it needs to, and my server nags me to upgrade it unnecessarily often (every day) :)
<CasW> I want to register a bug using (python-)launchpadlib, but I can't seem to find out how
<CasW> Anyone here with tips?
<ivoks> any known issues with launchpad.net? when i login, i get different username, and it asks me to pick a password
<lifeless> ivoks: hi, we reset the session database overnight
<ivoks> i think my got screwed
<lifeless> ivoks: make sure you're logged into login.launchpad.net with your normal account
<ivoks> well, i am
<ivoks> as in correct email and correct name
<lifeless> I'll see if I can grab someone that can poke at the relevant bits
<ivoks> ok, thanks
<CasW> Is there a way to register bugs with launchpadlib?
<CasW> (Or does anyone here know a room where I can find the devs?)
<mbarnett> ivoks: lifeless: forgive my distraction for the next couple minutes.  Just finishing up a call.
<lifeless> CasW: have you seen the api doc? https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/1.0.html
<CasW> Yeah, I have, but I couldn't find it there
<lifeless> https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/1.0.html#bugs
<CasW> Hmm :P
<CasW> Thanks
<poolie> is lp repeatedly logging me out?
<poolie> s//why is
<lifeless> it shouldn't be
<lifeless> the reset was a one off
<poolie> that's 3 times this morning
<lifeless> new tabs?
<poolie> maybe that was it, but i thought i logged in in the first window
<poolie> nm for now
<Noldorin> does LP automatically mark a LP bug as fixed when you do bzr commit --fixes lp:x ?
<TheEvilPhoenix> Noldorin:  you could test :p
<TheEvilPhoenix> but i'll defer to the experts for thhe answeer
<TheEvilPhoenix> bah keyboard lag, sorry
<Noldorin> TheEvilPhoenix, it seems like the answer is no, but perhaps it's just the LP server taking its time :-P
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
<Noldorin> TheEvilPhoenix, an official answer would be nice...thanks anyway :-)
#launchpad 2011-07-13
<poolie> Noldorin: no it doesn't
<poolie> there is a bug for this
<Noldorin> poolie, ah right. link at hand?
<micahg> no, it just links it to the bug, fixed in bzr isn't fixed for most projects
<poolie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/318439
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 318439 in Launchpad itself "bzr commit with --fixes lp:xxxx has no impact on the status of the referenced bug" [High,Triaged]
<poolie> click 'affects' if you like
<Noldorin> poolie, thanks. i'll follow that
<Noldorin> no big deal for now
<Noldorin> as long as i know
<micahg> ah, that bug makes sense :)
<Noldorin> sounds like a feature
<Noldorin> not a fan of the solution either
<Noldorin> (proposeD)
<Noldorin> but oh well
<poolie> which solution?
<poolie> lifeless: does this actually mean O(one minute) downtimes?
<lifeless> poolie: 300s is the initial window I have gotten an ack for
<lifeless> poolie: thats the satisfying criteria
<poolie> in the sense of our stakeholders could tolerate more frequent bumps if they're no more than 5m?
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> we all want as low as possible
* mthaddon changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad down/read-only from 08:00-09:30 UTC for a code update | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<pfarrell> how is the code update going? :-)
<dupondje> seems done :)
<wgrant> Not quite.
<wgrant> Half-way back up.
<pfarrell> cool, good luck with it :-)
<dupondje> what happens with emails sent to launchpad? they get queued ?
<wgrant> dupondje: Right.
<wgrant> dupondje, pfarrell: Everything should be back now.
<pfarrell> sweet, thanks
<dupondje> wgrant: getting timeout error when trying to add patch in a bug
<wgrant> dupondje: Do you have an OOPS ID?
<dupondje> (Error ID: OOPS-2020CO69)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2020CO69
<wgrant> Thanks.
<dupondje> something broken ? ;)
* mthaddon changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<dupondje> wgrant: its broken ? :)
<lifeless> yes, should be fixed in a minute
<wgrant> dupondje: Sorry, yes, in the middle of the fix.
<dupondje> aight :D
<dupondje> great service
<dupondje> :)
<apw> any known issues with the launchpad API since the upgrade?  getting "HTTP Error 503: Service Unavailable" from scripts that worked yesterday
<wgrant> apw: We have some DB load issues at the moment. Not quite sure if they'll settle down on their own.
<apw> wgrant, so keep hammering it until they work :)
<wgrant> Something like that...
<lifeless> apw: 16 core machines w/128GB of RAM are a little hard to come by on short notice
<apw> lifeless, i am sure they are, though i am also sure you didn't release code which you expected to need another one either
<wgrant> apw: Well, the normal master DB is getting a disk upgrade.
<lifeless> no; so this isn't bad code - we're upgrading the disks on the master machine, so we're running degraded on the replicas
<wgrant> apw: So one of the slaves has been promoted.
<apw> wgrant, ok so assuming that the issue is just the slave is 'crap', how long is the outage going to be
<lifeless> apw: we did anticipate some load (but as the replicas service many requests anyway, no degradation)
<lifeless> apw: grab one of the oops ids and get wgrant to look at it; you may be suffering unrelated to load.
<apw> lifeless, i am not getting an oops, just a 503 service unavailable responses via the zope api
<wgrant> apw: That will have an OOPS ID.
<wgrant> apw: Probably in the X-Lazr-OopsID header and the body.
<apw> wgrant, ok will try and find it in the 2.5k of html thats its dumping on me :/
<wgrant> Yay!
<apw>         <code class="oopsid">OOPS-2020CF91</code>)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2020CF91
<wgrant> Thanks.
<wgrant> Ah, Ubuntu tag searches FTL :(
<apw> wgrant, yep one of those painful scripts one has to run because searching in the interface can't find anything
<wgrant> Can't find anything?
<wgrant> Oh, the CVE FTI thing?
<apw> wgrant, yep, the CVE titles don't match, closed development tasks, search issues
 * apw notes that nominations have gotten worse, you used to be able to nominate up to two series, now even 1 is too many :/
<apw> (Error ID: OOPS-2020DR100)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2020DR100
<apw> any idea how long we are going to be degraded, so i know how long to schedule for lunch
<wgrant> apw: Potentially up to a day, but we are trying to sort it out.
<geser> apw: that will be a long lunch break :)
<apw> well as i can't do anything anymore, i guess i have no choice
<soren> Argh.. I get a timeout trying to see our PPA page: https://launchpad.net/~nova-core/+archive/trunk  (Error ID: OOPS-2020AS123)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2020AS123
<soren> I appreciate you want to track it when things are slow, but I really do wish there was a way I could specify that what I'm trying to do is important to me, and that I'm ok waiting an extra couple of seconds for it.
<soren> What I'm trying to say is that I'd rather have a slow Launchpad than no Launchpad at all.
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i'm getting a timeout consistently when trying to access https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam
<chrisccoulson> OOPS-2020EDGEA42 for example
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2020EDGEA42
<soren> chrisccoulson: Works for me. (on non-edge)
<chrisccoulson> soren, yeah, me too
<spiv> soren: it's not just about tracking (we have soft timeouts that are also reported without aborting the page like hard timeouts), it's also about freeing up resources so that other requests aren't overly impacted by the slow parts.
<cjwatson> Does anyone know why https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/launchpad/dpkg-xz-support-619152 might be stuck in "Updating branch..."?  I pushed changes to it yesterday
<spiv> (Part of the problem is that if something is slow, it's often *really* slow, more than just "an extra couple of seconds")
<soren> spiv: For this particular case, the alternative was to retry 4 extra times before it finally worked. I can't imagine doing the first 9 seconds of each request 4 times is less costly and takes less resources from others than just letting the request run for 12 seconds or however much it would have been the first time around.
<soren> ...and I doubt I'm the only one who routinely retries when I'm met by a timeout oops.
<wgrant> soren: But then you get a really bad request which goes on for 5 minutes.
<soren> wgrant: Maybe the 9 seconds (isn't that what the limit is?) are just a tad optimistic?
<wgrant> soren: Around 0.01% of requests time out.
<wgrant> soren: Today is special.
<soren> wgrant: How so? caches not warmed up yet?
<wgrant> (most of that 0.01% is ubuntu tag searches)
<wgrant> soren: Our DB master is currently undergoing hardware upgrades, so we're running on inferior slave hardware.
<wgrant> 8 cores rather than 16.
<soren> wgrant: Oh.
<wgrant> Didn't expect it to be quite this bad, though.
<SteveExodus> i would like my money back ...
<soren> wgrant: Perhaps put that in the /TOPIC or something? Just to help manage expectations.
<soren> wgrant: I for one expected it was the code update that caused it and it would be this bad until the next major code update... Which would really suck.
<tsarev> Hi there
<tsarev> Guys, I have two troubles with launchpad
<tsarev> http://img560.imageshack.us/img560/4340/screenshot1t.png - first
<tsarev> http://jenkins.percona.com/view/Percona%20Server%205.1/job/percona-server-5.1-param/57/console - second
<tsarev> Anybody able to help me?
<bigjools> tsarev: yes I can help
<tsarev> bigjools: great :)
<bigjools> 1. the site is slow today as we are running on degraded hardware
<bigjools> keep retrying
<bigjools> 2. the output tells you what the problem is
<bigjools> "bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "/var/lib/jenkins/workspace/percona-server-5.1-param/".
<tsarev> bigjools: about first - thank you
<tsarev> bigjools: No-no, trouble ois before
<tsarev> bigjools: bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~percona-dev/percona-server/5.1_slow_extended_tests_fixes/".
<tsarev> bigjools: branch is available
<tsarev> bigjools: http://jenkins.percona.com/view/Percona%20Server%205.1/job/percona-server-5.1-param/54/console
<tsarev> bigjools: ^ here all ok with dir, but bzr branch not available
<apw> wgrant, it occurs to me if the machine is half as fast would we not expect to have to proportionatly increase the timeout to match ?
<bigjools> tsarev: use lp:~percona-dev/percona-server/5.1_slow_extended_tests_fixes
<tsarev> bigjools: https://code.launchpad.net/~tsarev/percona-server/5.1_slow_extended_tests_fixes
<tsarev> bigjools: I trying to build this branch
<tsarev> bigjools: All other branch - clones, just for doublecheck what trouble not solved
<tsarev> apw: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~tsarev/percona-server/5.1_slow_extended_tests_fixes is permanently redirected to http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~tsarev/percona-server/5.1_slow_extended_tests_fixes/changes
<tsarev> apw: Lines from log. Trouble on the launchpad side
<bigjools> tsarev: use bzr+ssh:// or lp:
<tsarev> bigjools: I used lp:~tsarev/percona-server/5.1_slow_extended_tests_fixes
<tsarev> bigjools: in the log this is BZR_BRANCH enviroment variable
<wgrant> apw: Not quite.
<tsarev> bigjools: Before today all works fine.
<bigjools> ok
<tsarev> bigjools: We change nothing in our Jenkins
<bigjools> the lp: url works fine for me
<wgrant> apw: We are already fully utilising all CPU cores, so extending the timeout will just let even fewer requests work.
<wgrant> It's not that it's slow.
<wgrant> It's that we are over capacity.
<wgrant> (so timeouts are fulfilling their goal here, but not quite enough)
<apw> wgrant, and we are going to be in this state for 24 hours ?
<bigjools> tsarev: ah you're using anonymous access
<apw> i think that should definatly be in the topic
<tsarev> bigjools: Yes. We allow anynimous access to our repos
<bigjools> well I mean to LP's branch
<bigjools> wgrant: could that be broken with this rollout?
<wgrant> bigjools: Possibly. Just checking branch-rewrite now.
<bigjools> I have to run out for a bit
<wgrant> There should be maintenance people around :(
<wgrant> I would like to leave at some point too.
<bigjools> yes, who is on maint?
<wgrant> Apparently nobody.
<tim> hi, i am trying to backport gcc from oneiric to natty (mainly because of the c++0x support of gcc-4.6). it requires backporting of gcc-4.5 as well, because of a libgcc1 conflict. i got as far as uploading the package to launchpad, but launchpad doesn't start the build because of a g++ dependency conflict: http://pastie.org/2206841 ... any idea, what is going wrong? can i fix it myself, or is it simply not possible to build natty-
<tim> provided gcc versions on launchpad?
<wgrant> tim: You should try building it in a natty chroot/pbuilder/sbuild locally.
<wgrant> tim: You can then diagnose the dependency issues.
<wgrant> It's not Launchpad-specific.
<tim> wgrant: ok will try to set up such an environment ...
<tim> wgrant: however i wonder, why it complains about installing g++ >= 4:4.5.2-1ubuntu3 ... because natty seems to provide 4.5.2-1ubuntu4
<wgrant> tim: It's saying that it can't install that combination of three packages.
<wgrant> tim: It's likely that your gcc-4.6 backport has clobbered something to make gcc uninstallable in your PPA.
<tim> wgrant: i see ... will try to find the reason ... otherwise i'll simply build gcc-4.6 from sources without creating a debian package
* danilos changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: danilos | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
* mrevell_ changed the topic of #launchpad to: ** Degraded peformance. Expected fix within 12-24 hours ** https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: danilos | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<geser> tim: IIRC gcc-4.6 in oneiric has a breaks on gcc-4.5 which is newer than the version in oneiric which breakes the installation of gcc-4.5; this is known and hopefully fixed soon
<wgrant> tsarev: That branch should be working again now.
<tsarev> wgrant: Yes, I see already
<tsarev> wgrant: THis was launchpad trouble?
<wgrant> tsarev: Yeah, fallout from the rollout earlier.
<wgrant> tsarev: Most stuff was still cached, but some new lookups weren't working.
<wgrant> Like your branch.
<tsarev> wgrant: Cool. I'm happy what you solve
<tim> geser: i see ... will keep my eye on the gcc versions of oneiric
<dpm> hi deryck, are you around and have got a minute for a translations sharing question?
<deryck> dpm, on call, available shortly.
<dpm> deryck, no worries, I can also ask henninge now that he's around
<dpm> henninge, have you got a minute for a translations sharing question?
<henninge> dpm: yes but I might get called in to the doctor's any time.
<henninge> ;)
<dpm> henninge, ok, we'll try to make it quick and painless then :)
<dpm> so here it is:
<dpm> I've created a table with the intltool-based source packages that will support upstream sharing, with the intention to give an overview and let the community help in enabling sharing:
<dpm> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Projects/LaunchpadUpstreamImports
<dpm> (I need to remove some redundant fields to make it more readable, though)
<dpm> As all of the projects are already linked to a source package, I understand that the next step is to enable translations in the upstream projects, and here is my question:
<dpm> Given the following translation_usage in the upstream project, do these settings make sense as the ones to recommend?:
<dpm> Projects with external translations:
<dpm> • Permissions: Closed
<dpm> • Translations group: does not matter
<dpm> • Translation Import mode: templates + translations
<dpm> Projects with translations in Launchpad:
<dpm> • Permissions: Structured
<dpm> • Translations group: Launchpad Translators/Ubuntu Translators
<dpm> • Translation Import mode: templates only
<dpm> henninge, so, does that make sense? ^^
<henninge> dpm: those look good
<henninge> dpm: maybe even suggest "Restricted" permissions?
<henninge> dpm: AFAIK Ubuntu uses that setting nowadays
<dpm> henninge, ah yeah, good point, my mistake, I wanted to actually suggest "Restricted", yes
<dpm> regarding "Closed" permissions, can one still see the statistics?
<henninge> dpm: other than that this looks sane
<henninge> dpm: not sure.
<henninge> If not, that'd be a bug I think.
<dpm> henninge, ok, I guess we'll soon find out. Thanks!
<henninge> dpm: pleasure
* mrevell changed the topic of #launchpad to: Performance should be back to normal | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: danilos | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<jam> is the branch scanner stopped, or did I just break it?
<jam> I submitted this about an hour ago: https://code.launchpad.net/~jameinel/bzr/2.2-is-up-to-date/+merge/67836
<jam> It is based on a fairly old version, but the actual changes are pretty small.
<jam> I did do a "commit --unchanged" as the last commit, but I don't see why that would break anything
<commandoline> hello, my translations aren't imported from the trunk branch. Does anyone know what the problem can be? https://translations.launchpad.net/openteacher/trunk/+imports
<jam> danilos: ^^ any chance you can figure out why the diff is still "pending" after 45 minutes?
<rye> hi all, is merge proposal diff generator working or there is a huge backlog of tasks? it's been 3 hours since mp submit :(
<soren> Are new uploads not being accepted?
<soren> I uploaded a package at 13:24 UTC which made it through just fine.
<soren> Then I uploaded another one at 14:31 which, at 14:49 still hadn't shown up so I reuploaded it. Still no trace of it.
<bigjools> danilos: ^
<soren> The package is called "keystone", uploaded to ppa:soren/keystone
<cyberdeck> hi, how long does it usually take until you get an accept/reject mail after uploading some source.dsc to your own launchpad ppa?
<cyberdeck> *uploaded with dput
<bigjools> there's a problem at the moment it seems
<bigjools> looking into it
<Logan_> I can't get a public key. :|
<cyberdeck> is there any kind of upload/incoming queue where one can take a look at? (sry for the newbie question)
<Logan_> nvm
<bigjools> cyberdeck: there isn't
<cyberdeck> oh, ok. thank you!
<bigjools> I think there's just a massive backlog at the moment
<soren> cyberdeck: Under normal operations, things don't sit there for more than at the most 5 minutes.
<bigjools> there were performance problems earlier and it slowed the upload processor down
<cyberdeck> well, i got a reject mail after my first upload pretty soon. then i corrected the error and uploaded again. now, after my fourth coffee i started to wonder if it got lost.
<bigjools> ah no it looks like someone uploaded a load of language packs
 * soren shakes his fist at language packs
<bigjools> be patient, it'll get there
<cyberdeck> i'll try. even if its my first ppa upload. ^^
<bigjools> I think it'll be about 20-30 minutes before the langpacks are done with
<bigjools> (my finger in the air guesstimate)
<danilos> jam: there were a few issues with some of the branch scripts, hopefully will get resolved soon
<bigon> hi, an idea why I get a timeout? OOPS-2020D184
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2020D184
<soren> bigjools: Yup, here they come.
<soren> \o/
<bigjools> hurray
<cyberdeck> yay, in 52 min. my first ppa upload ever will be build. \o/
<bigjools> congrats
<timrc> Hello, is there a way I can get details on who copied a package into a PPA from the UI (I'm looking for a culprit, not the original uploader)?
<bigjools> timrc: no, that's not recorded unfortunately
<timrc> bigjools, bummer
<timrc> bigjools, that's a particularly useful bit of information if the ppa sits upstream of another archive
<bigjools> timrc: file a bug!
<timrc> bigjools, oh I will
<timrc> :)
<candrea> Hello! Could somebody please help me with https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/164646 ? It's not very urgent, but the sooner it is solved, the better
<timrc> Maybe another opportunity for me to chip-in as well
<timrc> bigjools, out of curiosity, can you find the info via the api? (e.g. is this just a case of not be supporting in the UI?)
<bigjools> timrc: no, it's not recorded anywhere
<bigjools> although some changes I am doing right now to make copying asynchronous could help
<timrc> bigjools, okay I'll file the bug and assess if finding a solution is within my capability-bounds :)
<bigjools> timrc: well, there's an easy way and a better way
<timrc> Really, what I'm trying to solve are collisions that occur in a downstream archive as a result of people submitting packages with the same name / version but different hashsums from more than one location
<timrc> If we could provide the URL to the immediate downstream archive, we could do this detection early... but it sounds like opening a can of worms :)
<timrc> </thinkingoutloud>
<dpm> deryck, henninge, I'm doing a presentation on upstream sharing in a few minutes on #ubuntu-classroom, as part of Ubuntu Developer Week. (just a heads up if you're interested, no need to be there)
<deryck> dpm, great.  Thanks for the heads up!
<danilos> candrea, hi, I am not sure what is going on there, I'm looking around
<candrea> thank you danilo
<Ampelbein> hi there, I just got OOPS-2020DW183 while filing a bug via the api.
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2020DW183
<zyga> HI
<zyga> is there a way to extend the dreaded launchpad timeout?
<zyga> I keep getting a problem when trying to copy _ONE_ package from a ppa
<zyga> (Error ID: OOPS-2020B220)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2020B220
<danilos> candrea, I can confirm the problem happens with "bzr branch" with "bzr-hg" plugin installed as well, so I suspect that's where the bug is
<sladen> could somebody check the LP database.  Have a user ('mellgoth29@gmail.com') trying to reset their password
<sladen> but when I try subscribing them to a bug report using that email address it is also not found, so it might not be the right one
<danilos> zyga, if it is stopping people from doing work, we can certainly do that
<candrea> danilos, thanks, I'm opening a new bzr-hg bug right now
<zyga> danilos, well it is stopping me now
<danilos> candrea, I've already did that based on the question
<candrea> danilos, ah, great thanks!
<zyga> plars, attempts to copy any packages at https://launchpad.net/~linaro-validation/+archive/ppa/+copy-packages fail with a timeout
<zyga> danilos, how can I request a timeout "extension"
<danilos> zyga, I am not sure, we'd have to talk to the powers that be and investigate how frequently does the OOPS hit our users like you
<danilos> zyga, (and figure out the right override or fix the problem)
<plars> danilos: zyga's trying to get through this right now and it's blocking him, is there someone in particular we should talk to
<zyga> danilos, well right not it hits me each time I try to copy one package to the same ppa (just different series) and this seriously affects my work, is there a chance to get this resolved quickly?
<danilos> zyga, I am also waiting for an OOPS to sync to compare with bug 575450
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 575450 in Launchpad itself "Archive:+copy-packages nearly unusable due to timeouts" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/575450
<zyga> danilos, the bug description sounds about right, I think it is the same issue
<plars> zyga, danilos: last comment on that bug seems to indicate it is believed to be fixed
<danilos> zyga, plars: right, which is why I need to wait for OOPS to sync before I can comment further; zyga, for urgent work-arounds, you can talk to lifeless or flacoste perhaps
<zyga> danilos, how soon will we know that the OOPS is indeed bug 575450, what's the next step if that is the case?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 575450 in Launchpad itself "Archive:+copy-packages nearly unusable due to timeouts" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/575450
<danilos> zyga, hopefully in less than 30 mins
* flacoste changed the topic of #launchpad to: ** Degraded peformance. Expected fix within 12-24 hours ** | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: danilos | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<zyga> danilos, I'd like to have those packages for my ubuntu-developer-week session at 19:00 UTC
<danilos> zyga, also, it's possible that upping the timeout won't help since the query might be taking minutes!
<zyga> danilos, minutes!
<flacoste> zyga: we are experiencing degraded performance currently because of a DB reconfiguration issue
<zyga> oh
<flacoste> so that doesn't help that particular issue
<danilos> zyga, I am just saying that when something is bad, it can be very bad, but without seeing the OOPS report, we don't know if it's fixable
<zyga> ok
<danilos> flacoste, oh, I thought that was reported fixed (at least it was on identi.ca/launchpadstatus)
<bryceh> When I try to land https://code.launchpad.net/~bryce/launchpad/cronjob-component-deletion/+merge/67782 I get this error:
<bryceh> ec2: ERROR: Merge proposal is not approved. Get it approved, or use --force to land it without approval.
<bryceh> however the review status is approved, so I'm confused.
<bac> bryceh: each reviewer has a review status but then the MP as a whole has a status
<bac> yours is still in 'needs review'
<bac> it doesn't transition automatically b/c different projects have different requirements as to how many individual approves are required
<bryceh> bac, ok, how does that get changed?
<bac> bryceh: for LP it is just one and you are free to change the status yourself
<bryceh> bac, no that option doesn't appear in the status dropdown for me
<bac> bryceh: ok, i'll do it for you
<bac> bryceh: done.  if you remember, ask your reviewer to be sure to do it next time
<bryceh> I see just 'Work in Progress'/'Needs review'/'Merged'
<bryceh> bac, I seem to recall I used to be able to set branches to approved when I was on the bugs team; what has changed that I can no longer do so?
<bac> bryceh: you have to be a member of ~launchpad-reviewers.
<bryceh> bac, ah ok thanks
<bryceh> bac, guess that team is closed to community contributors
<bac> bryceh: no, we decided to allow community contributors to become launchpad reviewers.  but then we hired the only person who had expressed interest.
* danilos changed the topic of #launchpad to: ** Degraded peformance. Expected fix within 12-24 hours ** | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<pkern> The latest apt update links to LP: #784473.  Does LP claim that a page doesn't exist when privileges are missing nowadays?  I get OOPS-2020CI278 when I try to access it.
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2020CI278
<lifeless> pkern: yes
<pkern> lifeless: Interesting that MOTU isn't enough.  But ok, thanks.
<lifeless> pkern: partial disclosure is very hard to do reliably - we found some paths to inappropriate disclosure due to the older behaviour
<lifeless> pkern: and we closed it the most expedient way; we -may- revisit it later
<lifeless> pkern: its probably a security bug, which ~ubuntu-security is needed for
<lifeless> pkern: I imagine it will be unembargoed once all the series are updated
<lifeless> pkern: (I also cannot see it)
<wgrant> pkern: It's a security bug, yeah.
<pkern> Ah, if it's unembargoed afterwards, that's ok.  I guess the Debian security team is already aware of it, I was just checking the issue.  I also searched for the CVE and there was no bug reference, so I wondered quite a bit. ;)
<wgrant> Debian is aware, yes.
#launchpad 2011-07-14
<DNS777> hi there :)
<DNS777> is there atm a problem with teh buildign system or in maintaince?
<DNS777> oops i cant type
<DNS777> :x
<DNS777> i uploaded source packages and they are in "needs building" status, but the site says no time it just says "Start" without any time
<wgrant> DNS777: All builds are currently on hold due to major breakage in Ubuntu oneiric.
<DNS777> oh k
<DNS777> thx for info :)
<wgrant> DNS777: Should be back to normal in an hour or two.
<wgrant> DNS777: Things should be happening again now, but it might take a while to catch up,.
<DNS777> ok thx
<DNS777> (:
<DNS777> some builds were have a Chroot problem, but i hit the retry button
<DNS777> - were
<wgrant> DNS777: Oneiric builds?
<DNS777> yes
<wgrant> They're not going to work.
<DNS777> oh k
<wgrant> Oneiric is still not fixed.
<DNS777> btw is there somethin in plan that before a build a bot or something checks source package control file and if it sees dependencies then it dont starts to build?
<DNS777> hope you understand me (my brain is today a bit messed up)
<DNS777> *if it sees dependencies which are not in repo
<StevenK> DNS777: In the usual case for that, the build will hit dep-wait and be automatically retried
<DNS777> yea but i think of something like submit a control file to a bot and then the bot says at once if there or not
<DNS777> so it could save resources
<DNS777> and would be maybe faster
<PythonPup> Howdy.  I want to update a page on help.ubuntu.com.  I have a launchpad account and I am currently logged into it.  When help.ubuntu.com asks me to login, I don't know what to put.  I have searched answers.launchpad.net as instructed and did not find anything useful.
<lifeless> PythonPup: it should take you to the ubuntu single signon page
<wgrant> login.launchpad.net, actually.
<lifeless> wgrant: really? sadface
<wgrant> Yes
<wgrant> PythonPup: Who instructed you to check answers.launchpad.net?
<PythonPup> This irc channel has text that says to check answers...
<PythonPup> I got the message when I connected to this channel.
<PythonPup> The help.ubuntu.com page I am trying to edit sends me to  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BadRAM?action=login   when I press the Login to Edit field.
<wgrant> What is on the ?action=login page?
<PythonPup> At the top is ubuntu documentation.  There is a field for Name and one for password.  There is a Login button  A little more text is in places.  Should I take a picture and post it somewhere?
<PythonPup> I think I may have figgured it out.  The page works differently if javascript is enabled, and since I am not daft, I normally browse with it off.
<wgrant> Odd. I would expect it to work like most OpenID consumers, just presenting you with a button if there is no JavaScript.
<wgrant> They must be using some strange plugin.
<PythonPup> That is not what it did.  Should I look for some place to report that?
<wgrant> https://bugs.launchpad.net/moin-openid/+bug/595222
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 595222 in Moin OpenID module "Using the noscript plugin breaks SSO javascript integration (with Moin?)" [Undecided,New]
<PythonPup> I do use noscript.
<PythonPup> I am uncomfortable ever enabling it.  I will make this edit, since I did not find this info anywhere else.
<PythonPup> wgrant.  I also commented on the bug, since the prior commentor seemed to think that the openid login was also available to people who got this error.  Thank you for your help.
<dpm> good morning all. Could someone help me with a question re: delegated teams? On their description I can read "Membership is open, requires approval, and subteams can be open or closed" - I don't quite understand the part that says that membership is open but requires approval. How does that work?
<poolie_> dpm i think that means anyone can apply but they must be approved
<lifeless> dpm: its like a restricted team
<lifeless> dpm: but it permits subteams of any sort rather than equally-or-more-restrictive
<lifeless> dpm: please file a bug about this confusing you
<PythonPup> I am in a tead that is open, but needs approval.  I sent messages to the team members and one of them approved me.
<PythonPup> tead -> team
<dpm> poolie_, lifeless. Thanks. Yeah, I understood the subteam part, but I was confused by "membership open, but needs approval". Will file a bug, then
<poolie_> please include the url where you saw the confusing text
<dpm> poolie_, lifeless, done: bug 810313
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 810313 in Launchpad itself "Confusing text in the description of Delegated teams" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/810313
<dpm> So, if I'm using a delegated subscription policy for a translation team, and assuming it has direct members and indirect members through an Open subteam, will everyone be able to do translations (i.e. not only translation suggestions), or just those who are direct members will be able to?
<lifeless> dpm: yes (all)
<dpm> thanks lifeless
<maxb> flacoste: Hi. Please can you add ~package-import to ~launchpad-debian-maintainers. It seems the UDD importer has been migrated off ~james-w's credentials without noticing that
<dpm> hi, could someone give me a hand with the Ubuntu translations imports queue? We've got nearly 400 templates that need to be blocked, as they're from manpages, which are not supported and cannot be imported. They're making the imports queue quite crowded and we need to block them so that they do not appear on the queue, but manually marking them as Blocked one by one is a bit of a pain. Could someone give me a hand disabling them all at once? They're at htt
<dpm> ps://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/live-build/+imports?field.filter_extension=pot&field.filter_status=all (all the 'manpages/pot/*' templates)
<wgrant> danilos, henninge-lunch ^^
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<danilos> dpm, yellow team will take it, I am trying to find candidates to learn a bit more about translations, and if that fails, I'll do it for you :)
<dpm> thanks danilos :)
<dpm> btw, I've tried to do this through the API in the past, but the status is read-only, so I cannot change it: https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel.html#translation_import_queue_entry
<danilos> dpm, have you tried using setStatus method instead?
<danilos> dpm, (now that you mention it :))
<dpm> no, I did not try, but I will now :)
<danilos> dpm, cool, let me know how it goes
<henninge> danilos, dpm: Yes, that is what we added setStatus for.
<dpm> henninge, thanks, I'll try that
<dpm> henninge, I've got another question re: sharing. I noticed that this string is not sharing: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/software-center/+pots/software-center/ca/11/+translate - the problem was that the upstream template was named differently. I've sorted that out, and I understand the next step is to run some sort of migration to mark the templates as shared?
<henninge> dpm: Hm, we don't have a way to kick off such a job manually.
<henninge> I think
<henninge> .
<dpm> henninge, is there any workaround for translators or project maintainers, other than manually clicking on all translation suggestions for empty messages?
<henninge> dpm: I don't understand.
<dpm> henninge, right now in Ubuntu there are empty messages with global suggestions from upstream, where in fact there shouldn't be any suggestions at all and the messages should be shared and contain the same translation. The way to fix this is for translators to go and click on every suggestion, and I'm wondering if there is a way to avoid that and mark these empty messages as shared with upstream all at once
<henninge> dpm: import upstream translations in Ubuntu.
<dpm> henninge, you mean choose "import templates + translations" in the upstream project settings? Will that do it?
<henninge> dpm: no, take the upstream po file and import it into Ubuntu, that way all the translations will be shared.
<dpm> henninge, oh, I see, I'll do that
<dpm> thanks
* gary_poster changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: gary_poster | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<wagafo> Since yesterday I'm trying to upload a <source-changes> with dput to a ppa of mine and I always get [Errno 110: Connection timed out]. This happened after I aborted an upload which was working normally, and after a couple of hours I tried the "dput" again and since yesterday I always get this message. Is there anything on launchpad that could be causing this or should I check further on my system?
<dpm> henninge, danilos, the using setStatus('Blocked') worked well, so I could block the 400 templates through the API. The only strange thing is that I had to run the script 3 times, as not all of the templates were blocked in each run
<danilos> dpm, weird, but I am happy to attribute that to you messing something up :P
<bigjools> wagafo: can you ftp directly to the upload service?
<gary_poster> wagafo, we had issues yesterday but they should have been resolved as of around 08:30 UTC today.  It's possible scripts are dealing with a backlog, but db load looks OK atm.
<wagafo> bigjools : with an ftp from the terminal ppa.launchpad.net responds to me asking for my password
<wagafo> gary_poster: would this cause the timeout I'm seeing?
<bigjools> wagafo: ok, how far does dput get, and is your .dput.cf ok?
<gary_poster> wagafo, bigjools is the expert on this.  Since he is here, I'm just going to listen to him. :-)
<bigjools> heh
<wagafo> bigjools , it arrives until the line starting with Uploading to ppa... and then it sits there for a while and the timeout message comes up
<bigjools> wagafo: it sounds like you have a router, proxy or other local connection issue.
<wagafo> bigjools: I'll check, I'm doing it from a network from where I uploaded repeatedly in the past. And the ftp command line connects OK...
<bigjools> wagafo: you could try the sftp method instead
<bigjools> wagafo: uploading in FTP is an extra connection compared to just getting a prompt
<bigjools> set your upload method to sftp and supply a login = <your LP ID> in .dput.cf
<bigjools> if your ssh key is registered in LP then it'll work
<wagafo> bigjools: where can I read about it ? My ssh key IS registered...
<bigjools> ok so edit ~/.dput.cf
<bigjools> then either change your existing config or add a new section
<bigjools> and change it so:
<bigjools> method = sftp
<bigjools> login = <your Launchpad ID>
<bigjools> then dput to that target
<wagafo> bigjools, thanks, I didn't have a .dput.cf file in my home, I'll try this
<bigjools> wagafo: do you currently use the "dput ppa:<me>" construct then?
<wagafo> bigjools: that's right
<bigjools> ok I'll paste you an example config
<wagafo> bigjools: great
<bigjools> wagafo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/644108/
<bigjools> edit as appropriate
<wagafo> bigjools: many thanks!
<flacoste> maxb: done
<maxb> flacoste: thanks :-)
 * maxb requeues things
<bigjools> wagafo: woops I got one bit wrong, hang on
<wagafo> bigjools: I'm still here
<bigjools> wagafo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/644109/
<flacoste> danilos: we should make setStatus a mutator for status
<wagafo> bigjools: OK, [myppa] should be substituted by something or it is just the title of the section?
<bigjools> wagafo: it can be anything, it'll be your target in the dput command, like:  "dput myppa something.changes"
<wagafo> bigjools: understood and thanks again
<danilos> flacoste, we should if that's possible
<bigjools> gary_poster: if you need any of this explaining for future reference feel free to ping :)
<bigjools> wagafo: great, good luck
<gary_poster> thx bigjools.  on call but then will read backlog
<dpm> danilos, I'm not sure, the script is quite simple: it gets all the Needs Review templates, iterates through them and marks them as Blocked, so not much room for getting it wrong (although possible). In any case, I'm happy with the result and I don't need to investigate for now :)
<maxb> flacoste: Oh. And could you add ~package-import to ~ubuntu-branches too?
<maxb> or maybe I need a ~techboard member for that
<flacoste> maxb: i'll get an admin to do it
<maxb> flacoste: no need, pitti has obliged
<maxb> flacoste: Something odd is happening. The importer is still getting unauthorized errors calling setBranch on debian sourcepackages, even after being added to ~launchpad-debian-maintainers
<maxb> (<SourcePackage <Distribution 'Debian' (debian)> <DistroSeries u'sid'> <SourcePackageName 'swt-paperclips'>>, 'setBranch', 'launchpad.Edit')
<maxb> for example
<maxb> oh, sorry. no it isn't
<maxb> *sigh*
<maxb> flacoste: Can I trouble you to re-add james_w to ~launchpad-debian-maintainers, because the UDD importer is apparently still doing its REST API access as james-w
<james_w> fixing that would require doing the oauth dance logged in as the package import user?
<james_w> does anyone other than poolie know the credentials for that?
<maxb> probably not
<wagafo> bigjools: Success!
<bigjools> wagafo: great.  Something is wrong with your FTPing then I guess.
<wagafo> bigjools: OK, I'll check
<nerd_bloke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/292203 has been marked as invalid against ppp, which project should it be assigned to for user creation with a usergroup membership?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 292203 in ppp (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/pppd has group owner dip, not dialout" [Undecided,Invalid]
<gary_poster> bigjools, just read backlog.  So, what he needed was simple upload to our filesystem and database access was irrelevant, right?
<bigjools> gary_poster: he is trying to use dput over FTP and it was timing out the connection
<bigjools> nothing to do with DB, right
<bigjools> gary_poster: I directed him to use sftp instead and it worked.  It probably means a local router or proxy issue.
<gary_poster> bigjools, cool.  ah, method = sftp
 * gary_poster wouldn't mind doing some small packaging/soyuz work to get a better handle on all this
<gary_poster> nerd_bloke, that's a question for the #ubuntu channel, I think.
<nerd_bloke> gary_poster: tried posting in there and ubuntu-desktop past couple of days, just getting ignored
<gary_poster> nerd_bloke, understood. :-/  I stared at the bug for a second and I don't know enough to help you.  If I were you, I'd try with a reply on the bug itself.  Marco d'Itri said "This should probably be reassigned to the installer to add the user to the dip group by default."
<gary_poster> I'm honestly not sure what he means, but perhaps you could ask for help in identifying the precise project that should get the bug?
<gary_poster> In a bug comment, I mean
<flacoste> maxb: done
<maxb> Thanks
<maxb> I will talk to poolie when his part of the world is awake again about getting the api access moved over too
<SiM0nA> anybody for little help ? :S
<SiM0nA> whew
<benji> SiM0nA: as with most IRC channels, we go by the rule "don't ask to ask, just ask"; so ask away and if anyone can help, they will
<SiM0nA> benji sorry, my mistake ... because i am blondy :D
<SiM0nA> so, during installation of libmemcached-0.50 when i do make coomand
<SiM0nA> i receive this
<SiM0nA> clients/memcapable.cc:658: error: integer constant is too large for Á-?longÁ-? type
<SiM0nA> clients/memcapable.cc:728: error: integer constant is too large for Á-?longÁ-? type
<SiM0nA> clients/memcapable.cc:787: error: integer constant is too large for Á-?longÁ-? type
<SiM0nA> make[1]: *** [clients/memcapable.o] Error 1
<SiM0nA> make[1]: Leaving directory `/www/root/libmemcached-0.50'
<SiM0nA> make: *** [all] Error 2
<benji> SiM0nA: hmm, that doesn't seem to be a question about launchpad.net; maybe you're wanting an Ubuntu-specific channel, or even a memcached chan
<benji> SiM0nA: #memcached seems to be the offical memcached chan
<SiM0nA> 10x :)
<nerd_bloke> gary_poster: thanks
<komputes> I really need an upstream bug search. I can't be browsing through 1280 bug trackers every time I need to find an upstream bug.
<cjohnston> can someone look at OOPS-2021EE81 and see if its something i broke please
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2021EE81
<benji> cjohnston: I can't find that OOPS, will you double-check the number for me?
<cjohnston> benji: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/topic-oneiric-community-web-projects
<benji> cjohnston: That's a bug.  Either LP has a straight-up bug or it has a bug that let you do something you shouldn't be able to do.  Either way it's an LP bug.
<cjohnston> benji: i added a new dependency to the spec
<cjohnston> do i need to file a bug?
<benji> yep (or find a pre-existing one about the problem)
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> what oops number did you use?
<benji> I used the original one you gave me; apparently it hadn't been synced to the OOPS system yet; now it's there.
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> benji: Bug #810664  thanks
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 810664 in Launchpad itself "OOPS-2021EE81" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/810664
<james_w> komputes, one thing that may help, if you have an upstream bug and want to know where it is in LP use something like https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/debbugs/XXXXX where XXXXX is the upstream bug number
<james_w> doesn't do everything, but non-obvious and sometimes useful
<komputes> james_w: nope, that doesn't work for me, is that the debian upstream tracker?
<james_w> komputes, yes
<komputes> james_w: I really need a place where I can input an upstream bug URL and find if any LP bug is linked
<james_w> right
<james_w> if you do the translation of bug tracker -> LP upstream tracker and use the bug id then you can urls like the above
<james_w> not as easy, but easier than looking through every bug
<bhearsum> what drives the launchpad builds? is it buildbot, or hudson, or something custom, or ....?
<lifeless> bhearsum: launchpad
<bhearsum> ah, so a custom system
<lifeless> bhearsum: code is in lp:launchpad (but thats a very big tree :P)
<bhearsum> :)
<cjohnston> lifeless: I'm wondering if the oops with the community blueprint that you edited is because i added a second blueprint that had the same name?
<lifeless> cjohnston: possibly yes
<lifeless> which would be a bug in one way or another
<lifeless> the url name is unique
<lifeless> and display names are known to be non-unique
<cjohnston> lifeless: is there any chance it would be easy to remove the old bp so that atleast the bp would maybe work?
<lifeless> what are the blueprints in question ?
<cjohnston> community-o-loco-directory
<cjohnston> one against ubuntu and one against loco-directory
<lifeless> full urls please
<cjohnston> one sec
<cjohnston> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+spec/community-o-loco-directory
<cjohnston> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-o-loco-directory
<lifeless> can you try renaming one of them ? e.g. to ...-old
<cjohnston> in the display name?
<lifeless> initially yes
<lifeless> and if that doesn't work, the url name
<cjohnston> renamed the first one
<cjohnston> would it take any time for anything to update?
<lifeless> nope
<cjohnston> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/topic-oneiric-community-web-projects
<lifeless> cjohnston: is that a 'still boom' ?
<cjohnston> renamed to community-o-loco-directory-old
<cjohnston> nope
<lifeless> <- confused
<cjohnston> it works
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> and you renamed the url name ?
<cjohnston> it worked after i renamed the url, not after the display name
<cjohnston> So the problem is that the community-o-loco-directory was the same, even though it was against different projects
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> its a regression
<cjohnston> Want me to file a bug on that?
<lifeless> you have already :)
<cjohnston> ok.. so that one will work
<cjohnston> yay.. thanks lifeless
<cjohnston> atleast I know how to fix it
<BUGabundo> evening
<BUGabundo> just found a minor hickup and would like to get it clear before filing
<BUGabundo> theres http://ppa.launchpad.net/
<BUGabundo> and there's http*S*://ppa.launchpad.net/
<BUGabundo> but the 2nd is not totally funcional. should it be fixed or removed the vhost for it ?
<wgrant> BUGabundo: The second is private-ppa.launchpad.net
<BUGabundo> hum?
<BUGabundo> I have a browser addon that redirects all requests to SSL if found.. and in this case, it will fail to load the page properly . I've blacklist it
<BUGabundo> wgrant: https://private-ppa.launchpad.net won't even load for me
<wgrant> BUGabundo: Oh?
<wgrant> HTTPS vhosts only started working sensibly in the last couple of years.
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> I've used it for several years now
<BUGabundo> but the question remains
<BUGabundo> should I file a bug?
<BUGabundo> if so, to fix it or to remove it ?
<SteveExodus> https://launchpad.net/~steve-bush works for me
<BUGabundo> SteveExodus: I found it at https://ppa.launchpad.net/pidgin-developers/
<SteveExodus> https://private-ppa.launchpad.net/~steve-bush doesnt
<SteveExodus> fyi
<wgrant> Neither of you have private PPAs, so that's not terribly shocking.
<SteveExodus> doesnt=404
<SteveExodus> im happy
<BUGabundo> okay, no bug to be filed! just leave it be.... _\
<maxb> BUGabundo: I think the correct answer here is that it is not valid to assume that http://foo and https://foo refer to the same website, so there is no bug
<BUGabundo> maxb: I would disagree
<maxb> It is a common convention, yes, but there's nothing which says it must, or should, be the case
#launchpad 2011-07-15
<maujhsn> Can anyone tell me why I get this message on latest download in launchpad?  "Couldn't find package 0.8.1+svn20110714.r5790-0ubuntu0~sunab~lucid1".
<wgrant> maujhsn: What gave you that message?
<maujhsn> terminal command
<maujhsn> sudo apt-get install 0.8.1+svn20110714.r5790-0ubuntu0~sunab~lucid1
<maujhsn> wgrant sudo apt-get install 0.8.1+svn20110714.r5790-0ubuntu0~sunab~lucid1
<wgrant> maujhsn: That's a package version, not a package name.
<maujhsn> wgrant>  Yes I am trying to install this version!
<wgrant> But you didn't specify a package to install.
<wgrant> You just told it what version you wanted.
<wgrant> You'd normally say "sudo apt-get install somepackage"
<maujhsn> wgrant  https://launchpad.net/~sunab/+archive/kdenlive-svn
<maujhsn> Its is from this PPA
<wgrant> What is?
<wgrant> Which package?
<wgrant> kdenlive?
<wgrant> sudo apt-get install kdenlive
<maujhsn> Yes!
<maujhsn> An older version is already installed
<wgrant> That will upgrade to the latest version available.
<wgrant> Have you added the PPA to your software sources?
<maujhsn> wgrant I'll give it a shot!
<maujhsn> wgrant Yes I added the PPA!
<maujhsn> wgrant check this out! http://pastebin.com/WHn4Qw0C
<wgrant> maujhsn: sudo apt-get install kdenlive
<maujhsn> wgrant I get this! The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<maujhsn>   kdenlive: Depends: libqjson0 but it is not installable          Depends: xine-ui but it is not going to be installed
<maujhsn> wgrant I need the svn version!
<wgrant> How did you add the PPA?
<maujhsn> wgrant synaptic package manager 'update software sources!
<wgrant> How did you do it in there?
<maujhsn> wgrant Why do you ask?
<wgrant> Because I don't know if you've done it correctly.
<wgrant> It looks to me like you have more PPAs enabled that are breaking your packages.
<wgrant> As lpbqjson0 does not normally depend on xine-ui.
<maujhsn> wgrant I do not know!
<maujhsn> wgrant I think this is PGP key is my problem! 1024D/8C720439
<wgrant> Have you run apt-get update?
<maujhsn> Yes!
<wgrant> Did it give any errors?
<maujhsn> No!
<wgrant> Then the key is not the issue./
<wgrant> Which PPAs do you have enabled?
<maujhsn> wgrant Let me check!
<maujhsn> wgrant http://ppa.launchpad.net/sunab/kdenlive-svn/ubuntu/ lucid/main Translation-en_US new PPA!
<wgrant> apt-cache policy libqjson0
<maujhsn> wgrant What does Ign in front of the PPA mean?
<wgrant> Nothing of importance.
<maujhsn> wgrant OK.
<maujhsn> wgrant installed & candidate = (none)
<maujhsn> wgrant apt-cache policy libqjson0 reference!
<wgrant> Oh, you mispasted above, I see.;
<wgrant> Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<maujhsn> wgrant 10.04
<wgrant>  libqjson0 |    0.7.1-1 |         lucid | amd64, i386
<wgrant> libqjson0 is in lucid, so there is a candidate version.
<maujhsn> wgrant OK!
<maujhsn> wgrant Thanks! Take Care!
<patdk-lap> is there something wrong with i386 builds?
<wgrant> patdk-lap: We're currently running with fewer builders than normal. Let me send some of the amd64 builders over to i386...
<patdk-lap> heh, not good news
<StevenK> Why not? It's normal behaviour.
<patdk-lap> I've never had a build take >2hours before
<patdk-lap> so >8hours is new to me
<StevenK> Which build?
<patdk-lap> https://launchpad.net/~patrickdk/+archive/general-lucid/+packages
<StevenK> Oh, you mean waiting to build for >8 hours? As opposed to actually *building* for >8 hours?
<patdk-lap> ya
<wgrant> i386 now has 50% more builders.
<StevenK> 50% of 2 is still only 1 more :-P
<patdk-lap> :)
<patdk-lap> that is why I figured it wasn't good news
<StevenK> patdk-lap: Most of the builders primary job is hardware testing, so they do disappear from time to time.
<patdk-lap> is it possible to donate builders?
<wgrant> Well, it's now up to 13.
<wgrant> Normally has about 20.
<wgrant> There is a 4 hour queue left.
<StevenK> patdk-lap: No, it isn't possible.
<patdk-lap> well, other than my little annoyance :) that I thought maybe i386 was dead, the sites been working good
<patdk-lap> heh, big difference, those went fast :)
<wgrant> There's still quite a queue, as can be seen on https://launchpad.net/builders
<wgrant> But it's not as bad as it was before.
<poolie_> "the diff has been truncated for viewing" is kind of backwards
<poolie_> s//has been truncated to prevent viewing
<michaelh1> Hi there.  I'd like to import the GDB 7.3 release branch into Launchpad.  They use CVS and have a GIT mirror.  Who should I ask? (mwhudson is away)
<lifeless> michaelh1: generally its self service
<michaelh1> lifeless: I'd like something that keeps up to date a'la the GCC import.
<wgrant> https://code.launchpad.net/gdb, "Import a branch"
<michaelh1> wgrant: it doesn't work with branches from GIT or CVS.
<wgrant> Ah.
<michaelh1> Yip, one of those chestnuts
<lifeless> hmm, we really should just allow ;branch=xxx - I think bzr has most of the bits done to support that now
<lifeless> [separate from N-branch imports in one place]
<michaelh1> If I wanted to do it manually, how would I do it?  Use the git repo and ask bzr to import from a branch of that, then push to LP?
<wgrant> bzr-git has support for importing branches, but bzr has no support for specifying them.
<wgrant> You could hack bzr-git to default to a different branch, but that makes automatic updating hard.
<wgrant> (it's difficult because bzr uses a URL to specify a branch, and it's hard to get a branch name into the URL while also allowing arbitrarily named files)
<michaelh1> wgrant: I'm not using bzr-git anywhere else, so a hack is OK.  I could put it into a virtualenv.
<michaelh1> lifeless, wgrant: I'll set something manual.  Is there a ticket on importing git branches that I can +1?
<lifeless> yes
<michaelh1> heh.  OK.  I'll find it.
<lifeless> so its listed as https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/380871
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 380871 in Bazaar "support for colocated branches" [High,In progress]
<lifeless> but thats actually, technically, something totally different
<wgrant> Howso?
<wgrant> The bug does not talk about supporting colocated branches in bzr's formats.
<wgrant> Only the summary comes close.
<lifeless> well, theres confusion somewhere
<wgrant> Look at the description and comments and merge proposals and everything except the summary.
<brendand> what's up with karma these days?
<persia> karma has never meant anything specific.
<brendand> just seems like it's not updating or something
<wgrant> It has not updated for a couple of days, no.
<wgrant> Due to various upgrades and database switches.
<asilva> Hello, I posted a new ubuntu , release and archive mirrors, its about a month now and still is 'Pending Review'
<asilva> Hello, I posted a new ubuntu , release and archive mirrors, its about a month now and still is 'Pending Review'
<lag> Is it possible to see the full changelog of a package?
<geser> lag: for a package in the archive? then yes, in LP and also on packages.ubuntu.com
<lag> geser: No, for a package in my PPA
<lag> geser: I ended up downloading the package and opening the changelog within it
<lag> geser: What I really want to do is view it from within LP
<geser> lag: I don't know of any option to see the changelog for packages in a PPA (besides downloading them)
<lag> That sucks
<lag> I know you can see the last changelog, but not in its entirety
<asilva> Hello, I posted a new ubuntu , release and archive mirrors, its about a month now and still is 'Pending Review'
<persia> asilva: I suspect you're running into the same issue here as you ran into there: none of the people who can deal with your request are about.
<persia> You might try the ubuntu-mirrors mailing list: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-mirrors
<asilva> persia, tkz
<bdmurray> I keep seeing these weird "'None' is a binary package. This bug has been assigned to its source package 'memtest86+' instead." when modifying Ubuntu bugs via the web interface.
<bdmurray> It happens with memtest86+ bug reports when clicking the expandy for commenting in the task table.  I haven't touched the package name.
<bdmurray> Oh great, it won't let me change the package name that's awesome.
<apmasell_> I'm trying to add a package to my PPA, but I get the error email address is not valid, even though it is registered with my account and PGP key. What could I be doing wrong?
<maxb> You should pastebin the entire error email, the context may be relevant
<apmasell_> maxb: https://gist.github.com/f202f7b2d6bb313069c4
<brendand> is it known issue that there is an error when trying login_with...'staging') in launchpadlib on Oneiric?
<Ampelbein> Hi there, I'm getting timeouts all the time trying to access bug 728840, OOPS-2022AU38, OOPS-2022G63, OOPS-2022A66
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 728840 in samba4 (Ubuntu Natty) "upgradeprovision crashed with LdbError in connect(): (80, 'Failed to load modules from: /usr/lib/samba/ldb\n')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728840
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2022AU38
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2022G63
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2022A66
<Daviey> Anyone have a launchpadlib snippet for checking/adding a milestone to a bug?
<wgrant> Daviey: Just read/write the milestone attribute of a bug_task.
<Daviey> wgrant: ah, ok - great. Thanks.
<Daviey> wgrant: Has the cert changed on staging.* ?
<wgrant> Daviey: No, but it possibly won't work with Oneiric's launchpadlib at the moment.
<Daviey> Yeah, seems httplib2 is trying to validate the cert.
<wgrant> Ah, I see it was brought up earlier.
<Daviey> wgrant: I just patched out the raise in httplib2.. good enough for this testing.
<poolie_> Daviey, there's an rt underway to give staging the right cert
<poolie_> if that's what you're hitting
<wgrant> poolie_: Isn't that only for www/feeds?
#launchpad 2011-07-16
<Daviey> poolie_: it was breaking launchpadlib due to cert mistmatch.. i check commented out the raise in httplib2, which was enough for my testing
<sh0rty> hey guys, I am getting this error : Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu/dists/natty/Release  Unable to find expected entry 'restricted/binary-i386/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)
<sh0rty> any idea on how to rectify this. Thank you.:)
<maxb> sh0rty: Your line in sources.list configuring that PPA is wrong
<maxb> There's no "restricted" in PPAs
<sh0rty> maxb : thank u. :)
<sh0rty> maxb: I deleted the whole thing to check if it works and now I am getting this error : Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/wildfire/yate/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/source/Sources
<sh0rty> but i dont have any launchpad sources in the sources.list
<maxb> Check also /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<sh0rty> guess its working now.. Thanks again.:)
<brainwave92> i picked up a bug from launchpad to fix. Its a papercuts projects, can someone help me branch the code and work on it?
<brainwave92> This is my first attempt
<brainwave92> guys respond!
<smspillaz> brainwave92: it's saturday in some countries, a lot of the launchpad developers are enjoying the weekend :)
<brainwave92> smspillaz, i was unaware of that practice......thats completely fine
<smspillaz> brainwave92: I'm not a launchpad developer, however you can branch the code with lp:launchpad
<smspillaz> bzr brnach lp:launchpad
<smspillaz> bzr branch, rather
<smspillaz> and then there is information on how ot build it here
<smspillaz> https://dev.launchpad.net/
<brainwave92> if i do bzr branch lp:ubuntu/brasero
<brainwave92> where does the source code get stored? And how do i work on it?
<smspillaz> it gets stored in brasero/
<smspillaz> brainwave92: the question of "how do I work on it" is different from project to project
<smspillaz> depends on the language and all that
<brainwave92> Yes yes......but i can change the source code....and all that
<brainwave92> and then i push it back?
<brainwave92> so its just a normal directory after it gets stored in brasero?
<smspillaz> yes
<smspillaz> however
<smspillaz> that looks like a vcs import to me
<smspillaz> and you can't do merge proposals to vcs imports since they're read only
<smspillaz> brainwave92: what I'd do is get the code from gnome git
<smspillaz> eg git clone git://git.gnome.org/brasero
<smspillaz> that creates what's called a local clone of the code
<smspillaz> so basically, you won't have push access to the public repository
<smspillaz> you'll need to email the developers of brasero with your patch once that's done
<smspillaz> (this is for fairly obvious security and code quality reasons)
<brainwave92> smspillaz, thanks....so i am going to download with bzr, and as i normally use git for my version control.....am going to clone with git and work there
<brainwave92> and then contact the mailing list
<arunkumar413> Hi friends, i'm writing a program and want to know about how to make my program to run in the notification area when i click on the  close
<sbl> Hi
<sbl> Could you help me with Bazaar?
<sbl> Can I get the fuckin help from #launchpad people?
<Ampelbein> sbl: it's the weekend so there are only few people here.
<Peng> sbl: I don't think #launchpad helps with fuckin
#launchpad 2011-07-17
<RenatoSilva> can someone say something about bug 733393
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 733393 in emerald (Ubuntu Natty) "[natty, SRU] emerald segfault on launch" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/733393
<RenatoSilva> specifically about comment 12, which I find very pertinent
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: #ubuntu-bugs may be a better place.
<RenatoSilva> In sum, I was happy on Maverick with my emerald and compiz. Just upgrading to Natty simply destroyed emerald. I searched for a solution and it is in comment 16
<wgrant> Or be able to direct you to the appropriate forum.
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: ok thanks
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: I just want an answer to comment 12, why isn't the package updated, if it's dead, why is it maintained yet in the repo? Only repo maintainers could answer that. Because of this problem, I had to make a workaround to have emerald working again.
<RenatoSilva> but thanks anyway
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: Oh, I remove emerald from Ubuntu years ago, but users complained so somebody else brought it back, and it lay abandoned.
<wgrant> But 0.8.8 is in oneiric.
<lifeless> RenatoSilva: the repository is much larger than the set of packages that have folk caring for them
<lifeless> RenatoSilva: Canonical only maintains stuff directly in 'main', the rest depend on various groups of volunteers
<wgrant> lifeless: Well, that's not quite accurate these days, but it will do for now.
<lifeless> wgrant: its a close enough approximation to reason about
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: Emerald was maintained by a small set of community members, and they stopped updating it. May have become too busy, lost interest, etc. Canonical makes no claim that it maintains such packages -- it's entirely up to interested community members.
<wgrant> So asking why Canonical hasn't updated it is wrong.
<wgrant> It's up to interested community people to do that.
<RenatoSilva> I've read a page that states that new features are only delivered in next ubuntu release. Example: libreoffice 3.0.0 will always be 3.0.0, at last 3.0.0~ubuntuXYZ (for security/severe bugs). Is that true?
<wgrant> Canonical can't possible perfectly maintain all the tens of thousands of pieces of software in universe.
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: There are some exceptions, but that is the general rule.
<lifeless> RenatoSilva: after a release is made, there are very large numbers of users that are not expecting things to change
<lifeless> RenatoSilva: security updates can be done without inconveniencing them
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: that was one question I made in #ubuntu no one could answer. Since my newer version is local, how can I know the original location, and how can I know when I can get rid of the local files (because now they lie on the repo)
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: If you installed it as a package, tools such as Synaptic will show it as locally installed.
<wgrant> If you did not install it as a package, you are on your own.
 * RenatoSilva has never noticed the freeze-feature thing o.O
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: sorry for disturbing, because this is for #ubuntu, but I installed the deb and it shows in synaptic as local. But I don't want to keep the local files forever, when the 0.8.8 gets released for Natty, I want to know that so that I can delete my local files. But I don't know what synaptic is going to do when that happens...
<RenatoSilva> I'm imagining it will simply ignore the new version because the same version is locally installed, so I'll never know when the updated went into the repo
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: 0.8.8 will likely never be released for natty. As shown at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/emerald, the SRU is still based on 0.7.2.
<micahg> RenatoSilva: #ubuntu-motu would be a better place to discuss updates for this package
<RenatoSilva> ok
<RenatoSilva> thanks all
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: someone in the bug comments about backporting to it, hopefully
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: and please don't remove this package, I use it :D http://www.videolog.tv/video.php?id=670508
<wgrant> I haven't removed it for around four years now, and am not likely to do it again soon :)
 * RenatoSilva hugs wgrant
#launchpad 2012-07-09
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> I just tried to allow a script on a server to use launchpadlib and it tries to connect to https://launchpad.net/+authorize-token?oauth_token=<blablabla>&allow_permission=DESKTOP_INTEGRATION
<dholbach> I'm not sure if DESKTOP_INTEGRATION is a red herring, but it keeps on asking me for a keyring passphrase
<dholbach> which I have to reenter everytime the script is run
<dholbach> can anyone help me with this?
<wgrant> dholbach: http://www.mail-archive.com/launchpad-users@lists.launchpad.net/msg01653.html
<wgrant> "5. If your script is not intended for interactive use, pass in a credentials_file argument to login_with() to avoid the keyring.
<wgrant> "
<dholbach> aha
<dholbach> thanks
<dholbach> I'll try that
<dholbach> for some reason I never had to do that
<wgrant> Lucid's launchpadlib is different.
<wgrant> This is new in natty
<dholbach> thanks wgrant
<MechanisM> hello guys. I'm long time ago reported that chromium-daily ppa is not maintained anymore. So noone actually cares about it right?
<MechanisM> it's so important for web-developers to have cutting age browser wersions to test things.
<MechanisM> edge*
<maxb> MechanisM: Launchpad provides the PPA infrastructure, but the contents and maintenance of PPAs are up to the individuals concerned.
<jpds> MechanisM: The proper people to ask are the maintainers.
<maxb> Though, if I remember correctly, the chromium-daily PPA may be a bit "special"
<MechanisM> yes but I'm just want to know if this will be maintained or I should forget about this option and upgrade other ways
<maxb> I think it stopped happening after a period of ongoing pain which demonstrated that chromium simply takes too long to build for the PPA infrastructure to cope with
<maxb> MechanisM: Then you're asking the wrong people
<MechanisM> ohh yep. big codebase actually
<MechanisM> btw I'm did apt-get source somepackage, modified it and wanna generate deb from it. how to do it?
<MechanisM> ohh and also did apt-get build-dep somepackage
<jpds> MechanisM: #ubuntu-motu is a better place to ask.
<MechanisM> thanx
<zul> hi how do i make a ppa private?
<jpds> zul: Wrong channel. ;)
<zul> jpds:  which channel do I need to be on?
<TheLordOfTime> jpds:  actually, right channel, really...
<Roj> i need help to active  OpenPGP in launchpad
<Roj> i recive imail with code to active it
<Roj> i can not read email how i can active my pgp ?
<dobey> Roj: it is encrypted using the key you added to launchpad
<dobey> Roj: you must decrypt it to read it
<Roj> no any why to active it with out encrypted mail i use any chrome and firefox add-ons but can not read
<dobey> copy and paste the body of the message into a text file, and use gpg to decrypt it locally then
<dobey> and stop pasting it in a privmsg to me
<dobey> i can't do anything wit hit
<Roj> :(
<bdmurray> sinzui: regarding https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/201431 grub-pc is binary package provided by grub2.  I thought launchpad used to redirect from a binary package to a source package.
<sinzui> bdmurray, I don't think Lp does that redirect. I thought apport knew which package the user has. Since packaging changes, lp would need more information to complete the redirect
<sinzui> bdmurray, `ubuntu-bug grub-pc` certainly knows that grub2 is the sourcepackage
 * mpt wonders if <https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+upstreamreport> actually works any more
<mpt> It's timed out 100% of the time for me the past week
<dobey> Error ID: OOPS-6f6ea6859b389c761c1a37754e492700
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=6f6ea6859b389c761c1a37754e492700
<Lasall> why is there an dependency wait / unmet dependency? https://code.launchpad.net/~depict/+archive/depict-dev/+build/3639863
<Lasall> see control file: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~depict/d-pict/depict-debian/view/head:/debian/control
<Lasall> pbuilder works fine with precise
<dobey> Lasall: i'd just get rid of the "valac (>= 0.16) |" there and have it just require valac-0.16
<Lasall> dobey: good idea.
<Lasall> thx
<wooo> heywhen i am uploading a package on launchpad by using command dput ppa:your-lp-id/ppa <source.changes> it is giving me error hecking signature on .changes gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.gpg: the signature could not be verified.Please remember that the signature file (.sig or .asc) should be the first file given on the command line.No signature on /home/manu/geekchat_0.1-0extras11.10.1_i386.changes.
<wooo> sombody pls help..its urgent!!
<wooo> anyone please help!!!!!!!!!
<Lasall> wooo: sign your files with debsign
<wooo> Lasall: how to do that??
<Lasall> wooo: run: debsign <yourchangesfiles>.changes
<Lasall> do you have a gpg key already?
<lucas_> Hello, I'm new to bzr/Launchpad and I've just create a new project. When I try to upload my local branch (made bzr init before, pure source code) with "bzr push lp:~lucasbetschart/qubuntuone/trunk" I always get the following error:    bzr: ERROR: Zugriff verweigert: »~lucasbetschart/qubuntuone/trunk/«: : You cannot create branches in "~lucasbetschart/qubuntuone"
<lucas_> "Zugriff verweigert" means acces denied. What am I doing wrong?
<Lasall> lucas_: you have to setup code hosting for your project first
<Lasall> (afaik)
<dobey> no, the problem is that he created it in a way that he doesn't have permissions to upload
<dobey> oh, and maybe code hosting does need to be configured
<dobey> lucas_: you should not make your project be "part of" ubuntuone
<lucas_> ah yes thx, that was the mistake
<lucas_> because I made it part of ubuntuone
<lucas_> I though this is just more for visuel categorisation
#launchpad 2012-07-10
<mwhudson> i am attempting to write javascript to retrieve the title of a bug given it's id
<mwhudson> surely someone has done this before?
<rick_h_> hmmmm, not I. A JS implementation of the API would be interesting.
<rick_h_> mwhudson: how about building the url /++model++
<mwhudson> i appear to be getting empty 200 responses
<rick_h_> bah, have to follow the redirect  before you can ++model++
<rick_h_> that sucks
<wgrant> mwhudson: From where?
<mwhudson> hm no that's a lie
<mwhudson> firebug is just being rubbish
<rick_h_> but yea, if you go to https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/101010 and follow the redirect, you can /++model++ to that url and get a json dump
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 101010 in Silva "hires_image attribute missing" [Medium,Fix released]
<mwhudson> wgrant: $.ajax("https://bugs.launchpad.net/api/devel/bugs/1234", {headers:{accept:"text/html"}, dataType:"html", success:function (o) { p = o; }, error:function(o) {console.log(o);}}); sort of thing
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1234 in Launchpad itself "Gina is an unmaintainable mess of command line options, environment variables and shell scripts" [Medium,Fix released]
<wgrant> mwhudson: https://bugs.launchpad.net/api/devel/bugs/1234/title is probably what you want, with Accept: application/json. You're not trying to do this from another site, are you?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1234 in Launchpad itself "Gina is an unmaintainable mess of command line options, environment variables and shell scripts" [Medium,Fix released]
<mwhudson> wgrant: yes, from another site
<mwhudson> oh hell
<wgrant> That's not going to work very well :)
<mwhudson> yeah
<mwhudson> would need jsonp right?
<wgrant> Or something like it.
<wgrant> And then it wouldn't work for private bugs.
<mwhudson> yeah
<mwhudson> don't care about that
<lifeless> mwhudson: there is a lazr api client in the LP javascript itself, AIUI.
<lifeless> mwhudson: IMBW.
<Roj> hi when i use quickly sabmitubuntu package send to lanchpade but bulder.py and helper.py and window.py in my project file not attache to it and get error in build  http://pastebin.com/7dCut96j
<dholbach> hello
<dholbach> can somebody explain to me why https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-app-review-contributors/ubuntu-app-reviews/cuckoo is not shown on https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-app-reviews?
<nigelb> dholbach: Because there's no MP
<nigelb> Oh. Wait.
<wgrant> dholbach: It's not in the most recent 100 branches, so it's not in the first batch of 100
<nigelb> Aha.
<wgrant> dholbach: Oddly the batching controls on that page don't seem to work
<wgrant> https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-app-reviews/+branches does, however
<dholbach> ah great, then I'll use https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-app-reviews/+branches
<wgrant> This UI is really not designed for navigating 250 trunks.
<StevenK> wgrant: s/ for nav.*$//
<mgz> hm, no more yellow warning marks, status is now a link
 * mgz looks for the commit that did that
<mgz> ...or the confusing icon just failed to load first time
<mgz> got my hopes up about the pencil having been killed
<wgrant> mgz: It's a drunken exclamation mark :)
<mgz> it's clearly a "warning, do not touch" sign
<maxb> what's wrong with the pencil? :-)
<mgz> though I like the drunk theory
<popey> is someone able to help with a sensitive issue on lp pls?
<wgrant> popey: Can you join #launchpad-ops on irc.c.c, please?
<popey> ah thats it
<DeeLay> some of our users are unable to interact with launchpad either via the website or using bzr on the command line, any ideas what the problem could be?
<wgrant> DeeLay: These are a few particular private branches? We're just fixing an access issue with them now.
<DeeLay> wgrant: yeah the branches are part of The Economist project, https://launchpad.net/~economist-magic
<wgrant> DeeLay: Ah, yeah, someone else from that project filed bug #1022896 about that. Just finalising the fix now.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1022896 in Launchpad itself "Some of our team members are reporting that they can not access the website (permission denied)" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1022896
<DeeLay> do you have an ETA of when the problem will be fixed?  Not being able to release makes people a bit jumpy ;-)
<DeeLay> that's the one
<wgrant> Hopefully <10min
<DeeLay> thanks, that's great
<wgrant> DeeLay: We've fixed it. Can you try again?
<DeeLay> wgrant: perfect, all working and correct
<sicco> How do I know if a package will be updated for a certain version of Ubuntu. For example I have Ubuntu 12.04, and I use BaseX (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/basex). BaseX' latest version is 7.3. How can I see if 12.04 will receive this update?
<mgz> that's really a question for #ubuntu or a crystal ball
<sicco> #ubuntu decides this?
<sicco> i'll ask it over there
<mgz> launchpad will only tell you what the current version is and any proposed merges, what gets SRUed into stable is a question of policy
<mgz> quantal at least has 7.3-1 as can be seen at http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/basex
<magcius> loggerhead seems to be down?
<lifeless> magcius: its working for me
<lifeless> magcius: did you get an OOPS ?
<trijntje> Hi all, before I figured out how to properly use ppa's, I messed around a lot and deleted a bunch of ppa's. Is there a way to revive the default ppa ~user/+archive/ppa after it has been deleted?
<lifeless> you can mark it active and published again and it will come back
<maxb> Does that fully resurrect a PPA these days?
<trijntje> lifeless: where can I do that in launchpad? I dont see that option on ~user/+archive/ppa
<maxb> I thought there were a few UI elements missing from such PPAs (though they could be worked around with URL hacking)
<maxb> Ah, yes, I've confirmed. URL hacking is required to get a PPA into such a state and then continue to operate it
<maxb> So, trijntje, it's probably simpler to just pick a fairly generic name like 'main', and create a new PPA
<trijntje> ah well, too bad. I dont think messing with urls would be a good idea
<trijntje> maxb: indeed, thanks for your help
<samebchase> Hi Everyone, I'm having some trouble accessing launchpad. I've used it several times before, but now I'm in a new location (with different network settings). This is my .ssh/config: http://hastebin.com/luxabivuhu.mel
<samebchase> bzr error: http://hastebin.com/mutikutaxu.pas
<maxb> samebchase: I'm unfamilar with corkscrew, but why would you be setting "Port 443" for everything but *.launchpad.net?
<maxb> Oh, actually, that's not how .ssh/config works, is it
<maxb> Anyway, please try "ssh samebchase@bazaar.launchpad.net" to debug the connectivity outside of the wrapping of Bazaar
<samebchase> maxb: to ssh I have to do "ssh -p 443 hostname", so I thought it would be convenient to put in into the config file.
<samebchase> hmm will try that now
<samebchase> changed .ssh/config
<samebchase> http://hastebin.com/hexojojepu.hs <- terminal session
<maxb> I'm inclined to assume your proxy thing is in some way broken
<samebchase> oh
<samebchase> college network
<samebchase> I'm able to ssh into stuff
<samebchase> just this isn't working
<samebchase> thanks for the help maxb. I'll see what I can do tomorrow. :-)
<ajmitch> lifeless: codebrowsing's 503ing again
<lifeless> sorry, am on it
<ajmitch> thanks
<lifeless> don't have anyone around on publicity
<ajmitch> I figured you'd probably be online at this hour :)
<lifeless> irst meeting was at 7am.
<ajmitch> ouch
* lifeless changed the topic of #launchpad to: codebrowse down, being fixed | Help contact:- | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
* lifeless changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact:- | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<ajmitch> lifeless: thanks for sorting it
<lifeless> there was a firewall glitching, not actual loggerhead code failure for once :)
<lifeless> OTOH it meant we looked in all the other places first.
<ajmitch> wasn't that what happened last week?
<lifeless> similar but different :)
<ajmitch> right :)
<lifeless> we have two different traversals to do to satisfy a loggerhead request
<lifeless> (fw traversals); the second was the one that trouble was happening on this time.
#launchpad 2012-07-11
<Mikek123> Okay I give up. How do I add release notes?
<lifeless> well, you make a release...
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<candrea> Hi all! I'd like to link bug #762482 to the corresponding upstream bug (on github), but when I go to +choose-affected-product, insert the URL, and click "Add to bugreport", I get this message: "There is 1 error" without any explaination
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 762482 in nose (Ubuntu) "nosetests crashed with ConfigError in warn_sometimes(): Error reading config file 'setup.cfg': no such option 'cover3-branch'" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/762482
<candrea> the upstream bug is https://github.com/nose-devs/nose/issues/401
<czajkowski> candrea: https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/InterBugTracking  github isn't one of the supported upstream bug trackers
<candrea> czajkowski: mh, thanks... the error message I was getting was a bit too vague
<pmatulis> given that i was the creator of a bug and i also subscribed a team of which i am a member.  if i later remove my direct subscription will i still be subscribed (via the team)?
<wgrant> pmatulis: You're wondering if you'll still have access to a private bug?
<pmatulis> wgrant: ok, i can try to load the url can't i?  :)
<wgrant> pmatulis: The team subscription will still let you see the bug, so you can unsubscribe yourself.
<pmatulis> wgrant: i did that.  but will i still receive bugmail?
<wgrant> pmatulis: Unless the team has a contact address configured instead, yes.
<pmatulis> wgrant: thank you for your answer
<wgrant> pmatulis: If you don't want bugmail you can use the mute button.
<pmatulis> wgrant: ah ok
<charles> Is there anyone who can help me with milestone permission errors? I'm looking to release some new indicators, but it looks like don't have permissions to create new milestones. For example <https://launchpad.net/indicator-session/12.10/+addmilestone> gives me a permission error and lp-project-upload gives me a 'newMilestone' error.
<george_e> Can anyone figure out what went wrong here: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/109836897/buildlog.txt.gz
<dobey> charles: hrmm, maybe bug #launchpad-ops as you do appear to be in the right team for that.
<dobey> george_e: BzrCommandError: Invalid deb-version: {debupstream}-0~20120709~quantal1: Could not parse version: {debupstream}-0~20120709~quantal1
<george_e> How come that's triggering an error?
<george_e> That's supposed to be a valid substitution variable.
<dobey> george_e: what is the version in your debian/changelog?
<george_e> 0.2
<mgz> is recipe version 0.4 working on builders these days? in the past 0.3 was the limit
<mgz> something is inhibiting the expansion of {debupstream} at any rate.
<george_e> I just switched to 0.4...
<george_e> I needed to use {revdate}.
<george_e> Is there something similar in 0.3 I can use instead?
<mgz> george_e: so, the answer might be that 0.4 still doesn't work.
 * mgz pokes jelmer for more
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact:-| Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<mlankhorst> why are there 24 i386 builders for ppa and only 14 amd64 ones? seems a bit unbalanced..
<mlankhorst> And it's really frustrating when you're behind in line waiting on all the firefox, thunderbird, and chromium and libreoffice daily builds to clear because they all have to be done at the same time for all releases instead of sequentially
<maxb> mlankhorst: Packages which are not architecture specific build only on the i386 builders, so the disparity isn't completely silly
<maxb> Though 24/14 seems possibly a bit over-skewed
<luzido> hi, where can i read help about add a comment to a bug-report?
<mlankhorst> maxb: yeah the problem is that there's a huge difference between when my amd64 job is done and when i386 one is, usually the latter gets done right away while the former takes ages
<dobey> luzido: what do you mean? if you are logged in, and have permissions to view a bug, you can add a comment to it. the text entry field should be displayed at the bottom of the comments.
<dobey> mlankhorst: conversely, i very often see amd64 builds finishing before my i386 builds
<lifeless> mlankhorst: we rebalance from time to time; arch all things only build on i386, so even if all other things were equal, there is more demand for i386.
<maxb> Indeed, it varies
<luzido> dobey: i recheck
<maxb> If architecture skew is an issue (like it is for the Mercurial PPAs I manage) you can solve it by building in one PPA and copying completed builds to another
<dobey> lifeless: it would be nice if arch all things could build on any available arch
<lifeless> dobey: patches appreciated
<lifeless> dobey: (in all seriousness, everyone would like that)
<luzido> dobey: strange after reloading the page i can see the input-field now
<dobey> yeah, i know. :)
#launchpad 2012-07-12
<popey> is it possible to get a package build score in a ppa bumped up the queue a bit please?
<StevenK> popey: Link the build?
<popey> https://launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/+archive/compiz-precise-sru/+packages
<popey> oops
<popey> https://launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/+archive/compiz-precise-sru/+build/3650330
<StevenK> Yeah, found that myself.
<StevenK> Bumped
<popey> thank you!
<popey> StevenK, out of interest, is this the best place to ask for these kinds of requests?
<StevenK> popey: It will doe
<StevenK> *do
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: czajkowski| Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<dobey> man apt-get update is really slow with ppas right now :(
<mgz> man should be fast :)
<azat> Hi all, can anoy body explani why I can't compile project with this line 'unsigned long bufSize = 1024 * 1024 * 1024 * 2; // 2 gb', it failed with 'integer overflow in expression'
<azat> *anobody
<benji> azat: try this: unsigned long bufSize = (unsigned long)1024 * 1024 * 1024 * 2;
<benji> and, azat... this is kind of a funny place to ask this question :)
<azat> Thanks. I'll try. I ask here because on local machine this works
<benji> and #launchpad is abotu non-local machines?  oh! you are getting this failure in a PPA build?
<azat> yes
<azat> What version of compiler and what compiler launchpad have?
<benji> I don't know.
<benji> You could ask at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact:-| Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<mdeslaur> hrm
<mdeslaur> when I assigned LP: #1023931 to myself, I got this via email: "Marc Deslauriers (mdeslaur) has assigned this bug to you for Gentoo Linux:"
<mdeslaur> Gentoo Linux? wazzit? :)
<dobey> mdeslaur: did you assign it a task for the Gentoo distro?
<mdeslaur> dobey: I didn't. There was one in the bug already
<mdeslaur> dobey: but how does that relate to the email you get when you're assigned to an ubuntu task?
<mdeslaur> it's picking the first one, or what?
<dobey> hmm, i don't know
<dobey> mdeslaur: maybe it got confused and picked the task for the original report
<mdeslaur> ok
<brendand> i have a question about build scores
<brendand> why when i build a package do the quantal i386 and amd64 packages build quickly, the precise i386 package build quickly, but the precise amd64 package take forever?
<brendand> https://launchpad.net/~brendan-donegan/+archive/ppa/+build/3651820
<brendand> precise i386
<brendand> https://launchpad.net/~brendan-donegan/+archive/ppa/+build/3651819
<brendand> precise amd64
<maxb> 2505 is the 'standard' build score for a PPA. I can't explain why the quantal/amd64 build happened quicker
<maxb> Though you don't have any quantal packages in that PPA, so I'm not sure what you mean
<wgrant> brendand: There's no difference beteween series -- you probably misread something.
<brendand> maxb - yes, i saw that in a different ppa
<brendand> wgrant, i'll hold my hands up and say i haven't consistently seen the precise/quantal split
<brendand> wgrant, but the i386/amd64 one is very consistent
<wgrant> brendand: Well, yes. The amd64 queue is large
<wgrant> Because there are fewer amd64 builders
<psusi> spam? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/775270/comments/4
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 775270 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "package linux-image-2.6.38-8-generic 2.6.38-8.42 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,Confirmed]
#launchpad 2012-07-13
<Fudge> hi is it possible to change the owner of a launchpad account, ~vinux
<lifeless> Fudge: we can change the owner of the team yes, but only in exceptional circumstances
<lifeless> Fudge: please open a ticket at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad about the request
<Fudge> lifeless  would we qualify, since the person who started is no longer active in the project?
<lifeless> I don't know ;) - open the ticket, customer support will discuss the details with you
<Fudge> ok thanks
<Fudge> lifeless  done
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<nailora> does someone know why translations do not show up as expected in simple-scan? https://bugs.launchpad.net/simple-scan/+bug/543282
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 543282 in simple-scan (Ubuntu) "Documentation cannot be translated" [High,Fix released]
<sidnei> hola launchpadeenos, i've requested deletion of a package from a private ppa, and apparently it was "Removed from disk 21 hours ago.", but i still can't copy another (source or binary) package with the same version over.
<czajkowski> sidnei: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/990
<sidnei> jinx :( thank you czajkowski
<czajkowski> np
<bambee> Hi, assuming I plan to change my account name on LP from "bambi" to "rperier", If I delete my PPA, is it possible ?
<bambee> it works apparently...
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact:-| Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
#launchpad 2012-07-14
<voldyman> can i change my launchpad id??
<mwhudson> voldyman: yes, unless you have a ppa
<voldyman> mwhudson, i deleted the ppa. can i do it now?
<mwhudson> voldyman: i think so...
<voldyman> mwhudson, how??
<mwhudson> voldyman: https://launchpad.net/~/+edit
<mwhudson> for me it says
<mwhudson> Name:
<mwhudson> mwhudson
<mwhudson> This person has an active PPA with packages published and may not be renamed.
<voldyman> mwhudson, so now i have no ppa's but still the name is not editable
<mwhudson> voldyman: what does it say?
<voldyman> mwhudson, Display name is editable. but Name is not
<voldyman> This person has an active PPA with packages published and may not be renamed.
<voldyman> but i have deleted them
<mwhudson> you might have to wait for a publisher run i guess
<voldyman> what is that?
<mwhudson> voldyman: i don't think ppa deletion is immediate, basically
<voldyman> mwhudson, so i should wait for some time and then try again.
<mwhudson> voldyman: i think the publisher runs at the top of the hour (amongst other times) so maybe try again now :)
<voldyman> mwhudson, YES. it is editable.
<voldyman> mwhudson, thanks
<mwhudson> voldyman: np
<wgrant> voldyman: It takes up to half an hour for PPAs to be completely deleted, after which you can rename.
<Renegade15> good day
<Renegade15> is there any official information on why the Report a Bug links don't work?
<nailora> can someone check why simple-scan translation do not show up as expected in the translation web ui?
<nailora> https://bugs.launchpad.net/simple-scan/+bug/543282
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 543282 in Simple Scan "Documentation cannot be translated" [High,Confirmed]
<TheLordOfTime> this seems to  be marked as fixed in Ubuntu Translations...
<TheLordOfTime> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/+bug/543282
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 543282 in Simple Scan "Documentation cannot be translated" [High,Confirmed]
<TheLordOfTime> bleh
<TheLordOfTime> whatever, same bug, but its marked as Fix Released in Ubuntu Translations,  and Fix Released in the package in Ubuntu
<MetalGodWin> Heya, quick question. Deleting a PPA, will that ppa always stay visible but "grayed out" on my page? It's been a week since i deleted it.
<TheLordOfTime> it'll stay greyed out on your page
<TheLordOfTime> but it wont be publicly accessible
 * TheLordOfTime has numerous deleted PPAs
<MetalGodWin> hehe
<MetalGodWin> thanks for your answer
<MetalGodWin> :)
<arnaud635> Hello, I make a ppa for "glances" (monitoring), but i fail width version of source, i put 1.4.1 but it's 1.4.0.1, it's possible to delete 1.41
<arnaud635> of ppa ? because on next update, we will have a problem !
<Lasall> arnaud635: afaik you can't push a lower version
<Lasall> but you can use epoch... 1:1.4.0.1
<arnaud635> ok, on next updates, I can restart as 1.4.2 ? after 1:1.4.0.1 and 1:1.4.1 ?
<Lasall> no
<Lasall> once you have set an epoch you have to use it
<Lasall> (or increase it)
<arnaud635> ok and now if i make 1:1.4.0.1 it will propose (in update manager for exemple) as update of 1.4.1 ?
<Lasall> yes
<Lasall> btw. you can check those versionings with dpkg --compare-versions
<arnaud635> ok, i have my solution, thx you but why we can't delete a package on launchpad ?
<Lasall> there should be sth in the faqs
<nailora> TheLordOfTime: i marked it as fixed in Ubuntu Translations, but it still does not work as expected
<arnaud635> Lasall: thanks you, I go correct that ! Good day
<Lasall> :)
<arand> Hmm, when I'm trying to upload to my inactive PPA (ppa:arand/redeclipse) I'm getting reject email from a completely unrelated PPA (ppa:user/trevormosey), what's going on there?
<arand> (Yes it shold get rejected, but I'd expect the reject message to come from my own PPA....)
<wgrant> arand: There's a bug about that. It means it can't find the PPA you specified, which suggests that you typoed it.
<arand> I did not typo it, it was simply disabled, and worked when I subsequently enabled it.
<arand> You got a bug number?
<wgrant> arand: Bug #684450
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 684450 in Launchpad itself "Totally unrelated PPA referenced in subject of upload rejection email" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/684450
<arand> Yeah, that sounds about right, since it was disabled the effect was the same as a typo, I assume.
#launchpad 2012-07-15
<crass> can anyone here help with a recipe? For some reason the buildlog is showing that the system is refusing to install the Build-Depends. Any ideas why?
<crass> here's the buildlog: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/110151685/buildlog.txt.gz
<crass> or is there a better channel for these questions?
<wgrant> crass: The issue is probably that debhelper 9 is not in oneiric
<wgrant>  debhelper | 8.9.0ubuntu1 |       oneiric | source, all
<wgrant> apt's error messages are not the most intelligible, but that seems to be the problem.
<crass> wgrant: yeah, I noticed that too... but was thinking I'd see a different error. I'll try to build in quantal an see if that solves it
<Logan_> Can an admin please delete https://launchpad.net/ibus-chewing ? I just created it by accident.
<Logan_> Thanks!
<wgrant> Logan_: Can you ask at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion so we can verify your identity?
<Logan_> ack, okay
<Logan_> wgrant: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/203213
<wgrant> Logan_: Done.
<Logan_> wgrant: thanks :)
<wgrant> np
<czajkowski> wgrant: morning
<wgrant> czajkowski: Hi
<czajkowski> wgrant: free for a pm ?
<wgrant> czajkowski: Sure
<Wiz_KeeD> hey guys
<Wiz_KeeD> can't i edit a post
<Wiz_KeeD> i've accidentaly submited?
<Wiz_KeeD> what the hell
<iceroot> hi
<iceroot> when i click on "report a bug" on https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad  nothing is happening, ask a question is opening a new site, so its only the "report a bug link" which seems to be broken (12.04, FF). when i copy the link from "report a bug" and open that link in a new tab everything is working fine
<iceroot> and maybe someone could mark this as "whishlist" https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1024999
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1024999 in Launchpad itself "Launchpad should show the diff when editing a bug-message" [Undecided,New]
<TheLordOfTime> is launchpad timing out for anyone
#launchpad 2013-07-08
<mapreri> cjwatson: :)
<yofel> Hi, what would be an appropriate workaround for the python crash in the recipe builds of https://code.launchpad.net/~yofel/+recipe/kubuntu-kdelibs-stable ? (http://paste.kde.org/791636/)
<yofel> Seems like the buildd's are running a far too old python version than bzr dailydeb needs
#launchpad 2013-07-09
<qengho> Hi all.  I'm the signing uploader of a source package. The build fails.  What permission am I lacking in that I can not ask it to retry building, but some others can?
<qengho> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/28.0.1500.52-0ubuntu2/+build/4749281
<cjwatson> qengho: You're the signer, but you don't actually have upload permissions, I see - Chris sponsored that for you
<cjwatson> qengho: Anyone with direct upload permissions can retry builds
<qengho> cjw, thx.
<autojack> is there a way to get Launchpad to keep more than one version of a package in a PPA?
<lifeless> autojack: not in a single series, each series can have just one version of a package
<autojack> what constitutes a series?
<autojack> 1.0.0 vs. 1.1.0 ?
<autojack> for example, I see that the nginx PPA has 1.0.14 and 1.4.1 versions of the same package and distro combination.
<autojack> the reason I ask is, the guy who maintains the Node.js PPA is saying he can't keep e.g. version 0.8 and 0.10 in the same PPA.
<autojack> I was just trying to figure out what the constraints/rules are.
<lifeless> autojack: a series - a release of ubuntu
<lifeless> precise, saucy etc.
<lifeless> whats the url for the nginx ppa?
<autojack> lifeless: sorry, I was in a meeting: http://ppa.launchpad.net/nginx/stable/ubuntu/pool/main/n/nginx/
<lifeless> autojack: https://launchpad.net/~nginx/+archive/stable
<lifeless> autojack: one per release of ubuntu
<autojack> I see that there, but in http://ppa.launchpad.net/nginx/stable/ubuntu/pool/main/n/nginx/ I see e.g. nginx-common_1.0.14-1ppa1~precise_all.deb and nginx-common_1.4.1-1ppa1~precise_all.deb
<autojack> how are those different, other than version number?
<autojack> as far as I can tell, if I had that PPA configured on a Precise system I could in theory install either of those two versions.
<lifeless> so there are some complex gc rules about when things are deleted
<lifeless> I suspect a change in architecture support leading to a bug
<autojack> ah interesting.
<autojack> so you think this is just a fluke on the Launchpad side?
<lifeless> positive
<autojack> not normally supported?
<autojack> interesting. OK then.
<lifeless> wgrant: ^
<lifeless> autojack: it is not supported, most definitely.
<autojack> I was just trying to get a definitive answer re: the basic question of >1 version being supported.
<autojack> so that's fine.
<autojack> annoying for me, but I can understand why it would work that way.
<lifeless> 1.0.14 isn't in the precise sources publication
<lifeless> http://ppa.launchpad.net/nginx/stable/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources
<autojack> ahhh
<lifeless> so I'm fairly sure LP thinks its gone, not sure why the old debs are being published still
<trism> lifeless: it is in Packages though, at least on amd64 http://ppa.launchpad.net/nginx/stable/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-amd64/Packages
<lifeless> trism: yes, otherwise the deb wouldn't be there, but this is most definitely a bug, Such overlaps are meant to occur but only transiently.
#launchpad 2013-07-10
<autojack> well, thanks for checking it out and for the info, I appreciate it! :)
<FourDollars> PPA is broken now?
<chrisccoulson> is anyone else experiencing unreliable builds in PPA's? in recent weeks, i keep experiencing failures like https://launchpadlibrarian.net/144577631/buildlog_ubuntu-raring-amd64.firefox-trunk_25.0~a1~hg20130708r137658-0ubuntu1~umd1~raring_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz , which happen completely randomly
<chrisccoulson> and also https://launchpadlibrarian.net/144556888/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-amd64.firefox_24.0~a2~hg20130708r143499-0ubuntu1~umd1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<chrisccoulson> "collect2: error: ld terminated with signal 9 [Killed]"
<chrisccoulson> the last one is happening quite frequently
<StevenK> chrisccoulson: How long does that final link take?
<chrisccoulson> StevenK, on my machine at home - about 5 minutes
<chrisccoulson> but i have 16GB of RAM
<StevenK> The PPA builders are not so fortunate.
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> StevenK, with 4GB, it would probably take just over an hour
<StevenK> chrisccoulson: Depending on the builder, I think they're 2
<StevenK> Which probably means you're hitting the 150 minutes of no output == kill
<chrisccoulson> ah, yes, i'd imagine it would take quite a long time with 2GB
<StevenK> chrisccoulson: As for the first one:
<StevenK> dpkg-deb: building package `firefox-trunk-locale-zu' in `../firefox-trunk-locale-zu_25.0~a1~hg20130708r137658-0ubuntu1~umd1~raring_amd64.deb'.
<StevenK> Build killed with signal 15 after 150 minutes of inactivity
<achernya> Anyone around that can poke launchpad's "series and milestones" for a project? It's confused and has the versions ordered wrong for hesiod.
<maxb> Doesn't it just order by sorting the version strings?
<achernya> Apparently not, because it sorted 3.2.1 before 3.2.0...
<achernya> https://launchpad.net/hesiod
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I must log in with openid via launchpad
<cristian_c> but if I click on the lp banner, nothing happens
<davmor2> cristian_c: Are you clicking on login?
<cristian_c> if I place the pointer on the banner, the appearing address is: javascript:openid.signin('launchpad')
<cristian_c> davmor2, I've got a launchpad account
<cristian_c> I'd like to use it to login
<davmor2> cristian_c: Sorry to login to Launchpad or login to another site?
<cristian_c> davmor2, an other site
<cristian_c> I've clicked on Log in
<cristian_c> but I don't know what I have to do
<cristian_c> :(
<davmor2> cristian_c: So which site are you trying to get into?
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/
<davmor2> cristian_c: Right so on askubuntu you clicked on the login, then you clicked on Launchpad, then you put in your launchpad account nick and clicked on login, then you are presented with a LP confimation and then you are logged in.   If that isn't working for you and you have followed those steps then let me know  it will be an issue with Ask Ubuntu not LP I think but I can dig into some more
<cristian_c> davmor2, No, if I click on login, I get: Unable to log in with your OpenID provider:
<cristian_c> Do you already have an account on one of these sites? Click the logo to log in with it here:
<cristian_c> But I have already clicked on the banner
<cristian_c> :-\
<davmor2> cristian_c: right let me take a few screenshots and I'll get back to you
<cristian_c> davmor2, I'll make a screenshot
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> davmor2, http://imagebin.org/264009
<davmor2> ah okay ar you sure that your username on Lp is cristian
<davmor2> cristian_c: goto http://launchpad.net login there with your email and your username will be displayed top right
<davmor2> cristian_c: you'll probably find it is cristian_22 or something like that as you won't be the first cristian to of created an account
<cristian_c> Sites you last authenticated to
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/users/authenticate/	 2013-07-10
<cristian_c> davmor2, It appears an authentication on my launchpad account
<cristian_c> I don't understand
<cristian_c> :O
<davmor2> cristian_c: what is your full name?
<cristian_c>  Full name: cristian
<cristian_c> to the +decide screen
<cristian_c> davmor2, I've tried with the launchpad id too
<cristian_c> but same screen :(
<davmor2> cristian_c: sorry I meant your full name so it is cristian c.....
<cristian_c> davmor2, in my personal page apper two names
<cristian_c> I've tried with both
<cristian_c> :(
<davmor2> cristian_c: I want to track down you account in lp so I need your full name to do that there 200 cristian's in LP
<cristian_c>  
<cristian_c> cristian
<cristian_c> Overview Code Bugs Blueprints Translations Answers
<cristian_c> I think this
<davmor2> cristian_c: I need your surname too
<cristian_c> davmor2, ok: cristian cozzolino
<cristian_c> davmor2, any ideas?
<davmor2> cristian_c: 1 minute please I just got called into a meeting
<cristian_c> ok
<saiarcot895> there are some builds on i386/amd64/armhf that have become "stuck" and are pretty much frozen and slowing down/blocking builds
<saiarcot895> any chance those builds can be cancelled so as to speed up building other packages and cut down on the queue?
<davmor2> cristian_c: sorry for the delay.  I told you to look in the wrong place ofcourse D'oh.  Goto http://launchpad.net login and then click on your Name top right.  This will take you to your userpage.  If you look at the URL you will see something like https://launchpad.net/~davmor2  the davmor2 bit is the bit you would need to enter into askubuntu.  Sorry for the delay
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> oh, no
<cristian_c> davmor2, I've already tried
<cristian_c> :(
<davmor2> cristian_c: hmmm I'm not sure what else to suggest then I'm afraid.  basically the URL for your home page is what ask ubuntu puts in the url bar if you type in that nick
<davmor2> cristian_c: the other thing you can do is goto https://login.launchpad.net and logout there then try login on ask ubuntu that might fix the issue
<czajkowski> cristian_c: what's the issue
<cristian_c> ok, I try
<cristian_c> Oops!
<cristian_c> Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad Login Service. We’ve recorded what happened, and we’ll fix it as soon as possible. Apologies for the inconvenience.
<cristian_c> davmor2, It's changed
<czajkowski> cristian_c: what is the oops id there if you see any
<cristian_c> davmor2, I've done the logout from lp, and I've tried the login in askubuntu
<cristian_c> davmor2, and It's apeared the lp login form
<cristian_c> *appeared
<davmor2> cristian_c: yeap so if you login now that will hopefully solve the issie
<cristian_c> davmor2, but it's appeared that error message I've pasted now
<davmor2> issue even
<cristian_c> davmor2, it's a progress
<cristian_c> davmor2, some night ago , the same error appeared
<czajkowski> cristian_c: is there an oops ID on the page ?
<czajkowski> if you're still having issues and cannot log in please email help@launchpad.net
<lifeless> cristian_c: what url is at the top of your page?
<lifeless> czajkowski: its probably canonical-identity-provider, not LP.
<lifeless> czajkowski: and they don't monitor help@lp.net
<cristian_c> czajkowski, yes
<cristian_c> OOPS ID: OOPS-59b9ea5f6a39433b8dcd45d7c70fce97
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-59b9ea5f6a39433b8dcd45d7c70fce97
<czajkowski> lifeless: indeed then it would be #canonical-isd and not this channel
<czajkowski> but the default people join is here as the assumption SSO = LP :/
<cristian_c> lifeless, https://login.launchpad.net/c0f5Td0BM4G0b2vx/+decide
<cristian_c> I'm logged to launchpad, now
<saiarcot895> any chance someone can cancel builds that seem to have frozen (possibly due to a build error) and free up the builders?
<cristian_c> but this error is printed out
<lifeless> cristian_c: login.launchpad.net is indeed not launchpad, even though it looks like it.
<cristian_c> lol
<lifeless> cristian_c: #canonical-isd may be able to help.
<cristian_c> I'll try to send a mail
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> thanks
<cristian_c> :)
<cjwatson> saiarcot895: it can be done but you need to quote build URLs
<saiarcot895> cjwatson: sure, I have a list coming up
<saiarcot895> https://launchpad.net/~hannes-janetzek/+archive/enlightenment-svn/+build/4772043
<saiarcot895> https://launchpad.net/~hannes-janetzek/+archive/enlightenment-svn/+build/4772039
<saiarcot895> https://launchpad.net/~hannes-janetzek/+archive/enlightenment-svn/+build/4768998
<saiarcot895> https://launchpad.net/~hannes-janetzek/+archive/enlightenment-svn/+build/4772041
<saiarcot895> https://launchpad.net/~hannes-janetzek/+archive/enlightenment-svn/+build/4775935
<saiarcot895> https://launchpad.net/~hannes-janetzek/+archive/enlightenment-svn/+build/4775934
<saiarcot895> https://launchpad.net/~hannes-janetzek/+archive/enlightenment-svn/+build/4772038
<saiarcot895> https://launchpad.net/~hannes-janetzek/+archive/enlightenment-svn/+build/4772040
<saiarcot895> https://launchpad.net/~mir-team/+archive/staging/+build/4777089
<cjwatson> eh, for that many a pastebin might've been more appropriate
<saiarcot895> cjwatson: I should have thought of that
<cjwatson> I've cancelled one, just waiting to see whether it leaves a build log around or if I need to explain to the uploader what happened
<cjwatson> I really must get that su bug fixed ...
<saiarcot895> http://pastebin.com/PejVXFvm
<saiarcot895> cjwatson: since it seems to be a recipe, there might be more builds that get frozen/stuck later
<cjwatson> we just have to deal with them ad-hoc
<cjwatson> the underlying problem that causes them not to be terminated in a timely fashion is http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=713979
<ubot5> Debian bug 713979 in login "su: kill child process group on signal, not just immediate child" [Normal,Open]
<cjwatson> waiting for an operator to help; but I also have to go out to the optician's, so it'll take a while unless somebody else steps in
<cjwatson> saiarcot895_: All cancelled now
<saiarcot895_> cjwatson: Ok. Thank you.
<cjwatson> And I've contacted the people responsible for the hung builds
<Dougie187> How long does it take after dputting a package to a PPA for it to show up?
<saiarcot895_> Dougie187: about 5 minutes at most
<cjwatson> Could be 10, but that order
<Dougie187> Is it listed on the overview page?
<cjwatson> If your package isn't showing up after 10 minutes or so and you don't get a failure mail, perhaps you forgot to sign it with a key LP knows about for your account?
<Dougie187> cjwatson: would dput give a failure then?
<cjwatson> No
<cjwatson> Well, not if it was signed but with a key LP didn't know about
<Dougie187> Ok. I looks like I don't have an OpenPGP key registered.
<cjwatson> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors#The_upload_appears_to_work_but_I_don.27t_get_any_email_about_it
<achernya> Asking again, anyone around that can poke launchpad's "series and milestones" for a project? It's confused and has the versions ordered wrong for hesiod.
<cjwatson> It's a code bug - https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/534163
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 534163 in Launchpad itself "Series Milestone table not displayed in version order" [Low,Triaged]
<cjwatson> Fixing the release dates would probably help
<Dougie187> I keep getting a package rejected with the following message. "Could not find person or team named ''." any ideas what that means?
<Dougie187> It also says "Unable to find distroseries: unstable"
<Dougie187> I got the distroseries one fixed (I think)
<cjwatson> achernya: I would suggest filing a ticket on answers.launchpad.net/launchpad for a registry admin to fix the release dates of https://launchpad.net/hesiod/+milestone/3.2.0 and https://launchpad.net/hesiod/+milestone/3.2.1, supplying the correct release dates in your ticket
<cjwatson> Dougie187: What package name?
<achernya> cjwatson: Ah, thanks, will do.
<Dougie187> cjwatson: parallel-netcdf
<cjwatson> 2013-07-10 15:15:13 DEBUG   Launchpad failed to process the upload path '~/dougie187/mpas/ubuntu':
<cjwatson> 2013-07-10 15:15:13 DEBUG
<cjwatson> 2013-07-10 15:15:13 DEBUG   Could not find person or team named ''.
<cjwatson> Dougie187: you have an extra slash there - it should be ~dougie187/mpas/ubuntu not ~/dougie187/mpas/ubuntu
<cjwatson> Perhaps you're dputting to ppa:/dougie187/mpas rather than the correct ppa:dougie187/mpas
<Dougie187> dput -f ppa://dougie187/mpas parallel-netcdf_1.3.1-1_source.changes
<Dougie187> So, both. :P
<cjwatson> Yes, drop both the leading slashes there :)
<Dougie187> Ok
<Dougie187> Ok, so I got my package accepted (thanks cjwatson) but now when I try to apt-get install it, it says it's not found. (I added the ppa, and did an apt-get update, and apt-cache search for it).
<Dougie187> There are two builds in my builds, that say they will start in 11 hours. Do I have to wait for those?
<cjwatson> Yes
<cjwatson> Builds are what produce binary packages that you can apt-get install
<Dougie187> Ok cool
<Dougie187> So, in 11 hours I'll be able to apt-get install. :D
<cjwatson> The i386 one is a bit better
<Dougie187> True, that one says 5 hours
<Dougie187> Thanks for your help btw.
<cjwatson> I'm not sure how wild the estimates are
<cjwatson> There's a fair amount of inherent uncertainty there in either direction
<Dougie187> heh yeah
<Dougie187> So, it could be a few hours, or a few days. lol
<Dougie187> How long does PPA deletion take? :P
<czajkowski> Dougie187: can take a short while, if you're looking to reupload the same ppa increase the verison number is needed
<czajkowski> if that is what you are waiting on
<Dougie187> Thanks
#launchpad 2013-07-11
<Dougie187> I just had a package build fail, and I'm not sure why. Anyone wanna take a look and give me any tips? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/144660823/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-i386.parallel-netcdf_1.3.1-1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Dougie187> btw, this is my first package.
<StevenK> Dougie187: Looks like an infrastructure failure. Can you link me your PPA?
<Dougie187> StevenK: https://launchpad.net/~douglasjacobsen/+archive/mpas-packages
<Dougie187> It could easily be a problem with the package, since I've never really done this before. but I used dpkg-buildpackage to make deb's and test them. And then debuild -S to make the files to upload.
<StevenK> Dougie187: I've retossed your build at the build farm, so let's see.
<Dougie187> Thanks
<Dougie187> When I build a package that depends on another package in my PPA, how do I let buildd know that it's on my PPA?
<StevenK> Dougie187: You don't, the build system knows to check the PPA you're building from.
<Dougie187> Oh ok. cool. Thanks
<Dougie187> (I'm new to this whole thing, so sorry for the stupid questions. But thanks for the help)
<Dougie187> Failed. Looks like I'm missing some dependencies.
<StevenK> Dougie187: I'd suggest you look into pbuilder for building in a clean environment, means you can pick up errors like that locally.
<Dougie187> Thanks
<Dougie187> ls
<Dougie187> oops.
<Error404NotFound> are there any alternate domains for launchpad? the main one seems blocked for me. I can resolve it, i can't ping or telnet to port 80
<StevenK> Error404NotFound: Only launchpad.net and its subdomains, I'm afraid.
<Error404NotFound> damn it :(
<hyperair> Error404NotFound: try 443.
<hyperair> https
<Error404NotFound> works :)
<hyperair> :)
<ricotz> czajkowski, hello :), could you please take a look at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/232235
<czajkowski> ricotz: I can look but it won't matter I don't work on LP any more I'm afrid
<czajkowski> *afraid
<ricotz> czajkowski, ah sorry, didn't know that
<czajkowski> ricotz: also it's only filed 2 hours ago, there are people who still work on LP, but are in a different timezone so just be patient
<ricotz> czajkowski, i know, it is a bit urgent since the package is a little broken
<ricotz> czajkowski, thanks
<czajkowski> yes but 2 hours.. :)
<czajkowski> I'm sure once wgrant and StevenK see it tomorrow they will look after it
<ricotz> yeah, it takes 9 hours to built those :\
<ricotz> thanks for pinging ;)
<Dougie187> After I build a package using pdebuild, Do I want to dput the files in ../ or in /var/cache/pbuilder/result/?
<cjwatson> The former, because you must only dput a source package
<Dougie187> So, when I do that, I get the following: http://pastebin.com/wqZMYFLp
<hannie> No idea what this means: Error: uploading files for distribution UNRELEASED to ubuntumanualnl not allowed.
<hannie> I used dput according to the instructions on Launchpad, the error does not mean anything to me
<Dougie187> It's a problem with your changelog file, I think
<hannie> I checked it, and you may be right, but I'll have another look at it
<Dougie187> It should be something like "package-name (version) distribution; urgency=xxx"
<Dougie187> And your distribution might be wrong. It needs to be something like "precise" or the name of an ubuntu distro
<hannie> I will let you know in a second
<hannie> Dougie187, It says: ubuntumanualnl (12.04ubuntu1) precise; urgency low
<hannie> Initial Release
<hannie> The signature is checked. Good signature
<Dougie187> Is there any file in your debian folder that contains "UNRELEASED" ?
<hannie> I did see it in changelog, but I deleted it
<hannie> It may still be present in *.changes or *.dsc
<Dougie187> Try rebuilding the package with the new changelog.
<Dougie187> And then submit it again
<hannie> ah, yes, I was afraid I had to do that. Thanks so far, I'll be back if I have more questions
<Dougie187> So, pdebuild is not signing my source.changes file it seems. Is there any way to force that? Right now I'm using the following flags:  --auto-debsign --debsign-k XXXX --debbuildopts "-S -sa"
<Dougie187> Where XXXX is a real key ID
<hannie> Dougie187, I reentered the command dbuild -S -sa and then dput worked:
<hannie> Successfully uploaded packages.
<hannie> Now I guess I have to wait and see if I receive an email
<hannie> +debuild
<hannie> *debuild
<Dougie187> Anyone know a good reference for the variables available in debian/rules?
<dobey> Dougie187: there isn't really, and it depends on what system you're using (pure dh, cdbs, etc…)
<hannie> After dput, how long does it take for LP to send me an email?
<hannie> I checked https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors, the upload appears to work but I don't get any email about it
<hannie> All .changes files were signed successfully and my page has my gpg key
<hannie> Terminal output: Checking signature on .changes > Good signature on /home/etc.
<hannie> Checking signature on .dsc  > Good signature on /home/etc.
<hannie> Uploading to ppa (via ftp to ppa.launchpad.net): Successfully uploaded packages.
<smo_> hi, i try to make another package on my ppa wich contain a binary and a .so i had many errors with : dpkg-shlibdeps: error: couldn't find library .... i added all the related packages as build depends but one package is not in the raring repos. (libudev0) is it possible to install libudev1 and make a symbolic link before the build start? or maybe i m wrong... ?
<Dougie187> smo_: you might want libudev-dev
<smo_> ok just retried to build it and now i only have dpkg-shlibdeps: error: couldn't find library libudev.so.0 needed by debian/ht5streamer/usr/bin/ht5streamer (ELF format: 'elf32-i386'; RPATH: '')
<smo_> ok i ll try Dougie187  brb
<smo_> how can i generate i386 and amd64 in the same time ? change Architecture: i386 to something else?
<smo_> Dougie187, i m trying but if i search with apt-file libudev.so.0 is only in libudev0 not in libudev-dev
<Dougie187> well, in precise I only have libudev1, not libudev0
<Dougie187> but if you're missing it, you might be missing multiverse or whatever.
<smo_> libudev0 is not available at all in raring or precise :( we can only add it manually... but i don t know how to tell the ppa builder to install it ....
<smo_> exemple: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/fix-google-chrome-cant-be-installed-in.html
<smo_> dpkg-shlibdeps: error: couldn't find library libudev.so.0 needed by debian/ht5streamer/usr/bin/ht5streamer (ELF format: 'elf32-i386'; RPATH: ''), same result Dougie187
<Dougie187> That sucks.
<smo_> yep... my soft is using node-webkit wich is based on chromium and google fixed it and use libudev1 but node-webkit is not up to date not ubuntu s fault...
<smo_> i can build it for precise maybe then use the same package  it works with a symlink it s just "bad" for building on ppa and raring...
<dobey> wgrant: if/when you're around, could i get you to poke at fixing lp:ubuntu/software-center import again. seems to have cocked up again - http://package-import.ubuntu.com/status/software-center.html#2013-07-05%2021:56:29.968306
<dobey> smo_: #ubuntu-packaging would be a much better channel for your questions
<smo_> is it possible to install a custom deb in the ppa before build start ???
<smo_> ok dobey thanks
<dobey> smo_: no. you can upload source packages for other packages to your PPA though, and use them as dependencies.
<stokachu> is anyone aware of bazaar.launchpad.net returning 503?
<dobey> stokachu: from bzr client or in a browser?
<smo_> yes dobey i understand but my problem is just to build the package, not a problem as a "client" i make a symlink of libudev.so.1 on .0 and it works but in the ppa builder...
<dobey> smo_: you can't do that
<dobey> smo_: it might appear to work, but it is not correct.
<stokachu> dobey: i think sarnold was looking into it but this was viewing it through the browser
<stokachu> though it seems to have come back to life
<dobey> stokachu: ah yeah. i think it just happens sometimes toon, when the haproxy or something gets a bit overloaded. just retrying after a few minutes wait usually resolves it
<smo_> i knw dobay but it s the only solution for me, i wait an update of chromium and node-webkit for my software...
<stokachu> dobey: ah ok, thanks for the info
<dobey> smo_: node-webkit depends on libudev?
<smo_> ldd on latest update of node-webkit : libudev.so.0 => /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libudev.so.0 (0xb6974000)
<dobey> you don't have the source to node-webkit?
<dobey> what are you trying to upload to a PPA exactly?
<dobey> you can't upload binaries to a PPA, only source
<dobey> smo_: what is the url to your PPA on launchpad?
<smo_> https://launchpad.net/~s-lagui/+archive/ppa
<smo_> i can t upload source
<dobey> you must upload source. you are not allowed to upload binaries
<smo_> node-webkit himself is a binary (nw), sources of my app are only html/js/css, i zip then then i cat the nw on my zip resulting in the binarie i m trying to put on the ppa...
<dobey> are you trying to build node-webkit, or are you trying to build your thing?
<c0d3r> How do i retrive code from launchpad?  sort of like cvs checkout ....
<c0d3r> or svn checkout..
<dobey> c0d3r: bzr is the vcs used on launchpad hosting
<dobey> c0d3r: see #bzr for more help on it specifically
<c0d3r> thanx dobey.. that should work..
<dobey> smo_: whetever it is, you are not allowed to upload built binaries to launchpad PPAs.
<c0d3r> haven't been on irc in like a decade... used to dcc and ctcp back in the day... op on efnet...  maybe i'll hangout a bit..
<smo_> where is th problem dobey since sources are available for each ??
<smo_> but i note..
<dobey> smo_: sources are available where? the problem is that it is against the terms of service and you do not provide the sources for all the binaries you've uploaded in your "source" packages. and the problem is it creates problems exactly like the one you are trying to find a workaround for
<c0d3r> dobey: is it ok to upload .sh scripts that embedd binaries for automated install?  =]
<dobey> no
<c0d3r> dobey: I'll uuencode it.. =]
<dobey> no
<c0d3r> i'm just joking...  =]
<dobey> sticking binaries in bzr or git is bad anyway, because if you change them, you get N copies of the file
<c0d3r> I think if u don't have the skillz to compile it you don't deserve to have it...all good..
<dobey> and sticking binaries in a source package to upload to launchpad is bad, because it's a violation of the terms for using a PPA that you agreed to when enabling PPA support for your account :)
<smo_> all sources are available dobey i just can t add them directly in my build
<dobey> smo_: what sources? and why not?
<smo_> my soures are on a github
<smo_> and node-webkit too...
<dobey> so?
<dobey> what has that got to do with PPAs?
<smo_> so if i add all the sources of node-webkit and my app it s ok?? don t understand...
<c0d3r> dobey so what do i enter for the url?  https://code.launchpad.net/~root/kernel/2.11   ?
<dobey> yes. only source must be uploaded to a PPA. if you need a dependency which is not packaged in ubuntu to build it, you should make a package for that dependency in your PPA by uploading its source and building it in there, and then having your package build-depends on it
<dobey> c0d3r: that doesn't exist.
<c0d3r> dobey: that was an example.. it seemed to work..
<c0d3r> thanks bro..
<c0d3r> I'm going to upload a bunch of open source i got...
<c0d3r> what does bzr have that rcs/svn/cvs/git doesn't?
<dobey> smo_: as well as only source being allowed, it must also be redistributable. if you do not have the rights to redistribute the hsource and binaries, you can't upload it
<dobey> c0d3r: it's not any of those things.
<c0d3r> whats the difference real quickly?
<c0d3r> Looks like tortoisesvn..
<dobey> c0d3r: if you want to know more about bzr, then #bzr is the channel to ask in :)
<c0d3r> right on ...l8tr..
<smo_> so no node-webkit appwill be on a ppa at all...?
<smo_> never
<dobey> i don't know. i don't know what node-webkit's licensing is like, or the licensing for any of the things that use it
<smo_> it s based on chromium all is gpl...
<smo_> but all is ditributed as binaries
<dobey> no it isn't
<dobey> https://github.com/rogerwang/node-webkit/blob/master/LICENSE <- that is not the GPL
<dobey> it's MIT though, which is generally fine
<dobey> https://github.com/rogerwang/node-webkit/releases/tag/nw-v0.6.2 <- and there are source code releases of the latest version
<dobey> so one could take that nw-0.6.2.tar.gz and make a debian package out of it easily enough
<smo_> so what must i do exactly to be able to put my app on a ppa?
<dobey> i think you need to get help in #ubuntu-packaging on how to properly package things. and packaging node-webkit would probably be a good thing to start with, since it seems to be a core dependency for what you want to do
<smo_> ok... i ll take time for this :)
<smo_> complicate!!!
<smo_> imagine we have a node-webkit package... it will contain the nw binarie, i install it on my pc .. ok, in my package now what will i upload???
<dobey> the orig.tar.gz should only contain the source code for your app.
<smo_> the zip file with my sources and script wich run  the nw binarie (tat s how i build my app, exemple:  'cat nw ht5streamer.zip ht5streamer ' ?
<dobey> the necessary build system files are a part of your source code.
<dobey> i don't know what the best way to build a node-based app is, exactly
<dobey> i haven't looked into it, because i don't write node-based apps :)
<smo_> ok so first i need to cretae apackage for node-webit then a package of my app with the content of my github (all js/html files...) then make some script to build it on the fly...
<smo_> it s very easy .. just the cat exemple i show you...
<smo_> that s what i m trying to upload...
<saiarcot895> smo_: You don't directly upload a zip file to a PPA
<dobey> you will need to create the .zip probably, to pass to nw; you don't want to upload a tarball that contains a zip
<smo_> yes yes i understand :p
<dobey> well you can, but it's weird
<dobey> (as long as the zip only contains source, of course)
<smo_> it s weird yes but theres no other way if i understand...
<saiarcot895> dobey: well, technically, you'll have to use dput, which will want a .changes file
<dobey> saiarcot895: you need the .orig.tar.gz .dsc _source.changes, and either .debian.tar.gz or .diff depending on source format of the package
<dobey> smo_: yes, there is another way
<smo_> which way? :p
<dobey> smo_: the orig.tar.gz contains source and a Makefile or something, which generates the zip in the correct way, and then which gets passed into nw to build the binary. and that Makefile can also install the binary to the correct location, etc… (Makefile can be lots of things, just using Makefile as an example)
<dobey> anyway, i have to go now. time for me to get away from the computer for a while :)
<smo_> ok thansk for the help i posted some issues on the node-webkit github...
<smo_> ;)
<smo_> with my poor english
#launchpad 2013-07-12
<hjd> Hi, I have a question about removing packages from PPAs in older series. On Launchpad, on the PPA page, there's a list at the bottom, listing which series (releases) the package is available in. There's also the package details which displays the same list with more detail. The latter page contains a delete packages link, but I am not sure if this will offer me a selection of series or remove everyting.
<hjd> Basically the PPA still carries packages for natty and oneiric and since these have reached EOL, I think these packages could be removed now. (I would of course like to keep the packages for currently supported series)
<tsimpson> hjd: on the delete packages page you can select individual packages in individual series
<hjd> tsimpson: Oh, nice. Thanks :)
<aviral_> I tried https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/CreatingAnSSHKeyPair to create a ssh key  i followed the step now i am confused how to import the key on the launch pad id
<dobey> aviral_: https://launchpad.net/~/+editsshkeys
<aviral_> dobey:  thanks :)
<dobey> aviral_: there's a place to paste a public key and add it. you can get to that page from your profile page by clicking the little circular yellow pencil icon next to "SSH Keys"
<Dougie187> When I'm building a custom executable build from source, where do I want to place the executable in the rules file?
<aviral_> dobey: i reached at the ssh key page already and i folloewd the key  in terminal but i am unable to import it
<aviral_> dobey: tell me hoe to do that
<aviral_> basically i am not able to locate where the public key is stored
<Dougie187> aviral_: the public key should be in ~/.ssh
<dobey> it's in ~/.ssh, and possibly accessible via the seahorse UI if that's easier to use
<aviral_> i am not able to locate it can you tell me the procedure
<dobey> ls ~/.ssh/*.pub
<dobey> should use id_rsa.pub iirc
<Dougie187> unless you changed to dsa.
<dobey> the page/docs you are already looking at should tell you which one
<aviral_> https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/CreatingAnSSHKeyPair i followed linex uptill step 4 then i dont knw what to do
<aviral_> kindly tell me
<dobey> what do you not understand? it clearly tells you waht to do
<aviral_> i am not able to locate ssh folder
<aviral_> Your identification has been saved in /home/aviral/.ssh/id_rsa. Your public key has been saved in /home/aviral/.ssh/id_rsa.pub.
<aviral_> after this i am not able to find the specified folder
<Dougie187> Are you doing it in a gui?
<Dougie187> or a terminal?
<Dougie187> aviral_: ^^
<aviral_> terminal
<dobey> aviral_: that clearly states to you exactly where the file is, and the full path of folders leading up to that file.
<dobey> the folder is /home/aviral/.ssh/
<dobey> the file you want is id_rsa.pub
<Dougie187> aviral_: `cd ~/.ssh; cat id_rsa.pub`
<dobey> "~" is a shortcut that means "home folder"
<Aviral__> Agent admitted failure to sign using the key. Permission denied (publickey). ConnectionReset reading response for 'BzrDir.open_2.1', retrying Agent admitted failure to sign using the key. Permission denied (publickey). bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist
<Aviral__> can anyone tell me why the above error is showing ??
<mhall119> hi everyone, Aviral__ is having a problem getting bzr+ssh working with Launchpad
<mhall119> he's got his ssh key uploaded, and has bzr launchpad-login configured for his LP username
<mhall119> Aviral_: can you paste the error in here?
<Aviral_>  Agent admitted failure to sign using the key. Permission denied (publickey). ConnectionReset reading response for 'BzrDir.open_2.1', retrying Agent admitted failure to sign using the key. Permission denied (publickey). bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist.
<mhall119> I've tried everything I know of to help, but came up empty
<Aviral_> Agent admitted failure to sign using the key. Permission denied (publickey). ConnectionReset reading response for 'BzrDir.open_2.1', retrying Agent admitted failure to sign using the key. Permission denied (publickey). bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist.
<cjwatson> That sounds like a local problem with your gpg-agent
<Aviral_> the error is coming when i try to branch the code to launchpad
<cjwatson> Er, ssh-agent, sorry
<Aviral_> how i can solve it?
<cjwatson> Or it could be that you have a different key than you think you do ...
<cjwatson> Run 'ssh -vvv bazaar.launchpad.net' and put the output on paste.ubuntu.com
<Aviral_> means??
<cjwatson> I'm thinking out loud.  Run that command and show me the output and maybe I can make some better guesses
<cjwatson> Also, what's your Launchpad user ID?
<Aviral_> aviral@aviral-G31M-ES2L:~$ ssh -vvv bazaar.launchpad.net OpenSSH_6.1p1 Debian-4, OpenSSL 1.0.1c 10 May 2012 debug1: Reading configuration data /etc/ssh/ssh_config debug1: /etc/ssh/ssh_config line 19: Applying options for * debug2: ssh_connect: needpriv 0 debug1: Connecting to bazaar.launchpad.net [91.189.95.84] port 22. debug1: Connection established. debug3: Incorrect RSA1 identifier debug3: Could not load "/home/aviral/.ssh/id
<cjwatson> NO no no no no
<cjwatson> Do not paste it here!~
<cjwatson> paste.ubuntu.com
<Aviral_> ohh sorry
<Aviral_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5868889/
<Aviral_> https://launchpad.net/~aviral190694
<cjwatson> "No such Launchpad account: aviral"
<Aviral_> hmmm how i can correct that?
<cjwatson> You need to follow the instructions in https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/CreatingAnSSHKeyPair#Using_a_custom_SSH_key_for_Launchpad, minus the bit about a non-default SSH key name
<cjwatson> In other words, you need to add this to ~/.ssh/config:
<cjwatson> Host bazaar.launchpad.net
<cjwatson>     User aviral190694
<dobey> or just use bzr lp-login
<cjwatson> Right, that too
<cjwatson> So it turns out the above was probably an untruth
<cjwatson> 18:58 <mhall119> he's got his ssh key uploaded, and has bzr launchpad-login configured for his LP username
<cjwatson> Type "bzr launchpad-login" and it will show you what it thinks your LP username is
<dobey> yeah, that; he might have put 'aviral' in without the appended numbers
<Aviral_> aviral190694
<Aviral_> it is showing the above output after writing bzr launchpad-login
<dobey> what branch are you trying to clone off launchpad?
<Aviral_> dobey: i am not able to get your point
<mhall119> cjwatson: I confirmed that bzr launchpad-login had his actual Launchpad username
<dobey> Aviral_: what command did you run, when you got the failure?
<Aviral_>  bzr push lp:~aviral190694/animal-farm/aviralupdate
<cjwatson> Do you have python-paramiko installed?  (It should work either way, but I'd like to know in order to narrow down my search.)
<Aviral_> i didnot have any clue about it
<cjwatson> Do you have the python-paramiko package installed?
<Aviral_> i dont think so
<cjwatson> Please check.  "dpkg-query -W python-paramiko"
<Aviral_> python-paramiko	1.7.7.1-3.1ubuntu1
<cjwatson> OK.  I'll have to check more later.  In the meantime, try the ~/.ssh/config change I suggested above.
<Aviral_> ok :)
<Aviral_> cjwatson: sir in the .ssh folder there are only three files id_rsa  id_rsa.pub and known_hhosts
<Aviral_> known_hosts
<mhall119> Aviral_: you can make the config file if it doesn't exist
<Aviral_> ohh ok
<Aviral_> mhall119: i has to name it as??
<mhall119> Aviral_: the file?
<mhall119> Aviral_: the file should just be called "config" under ~/.ssh
<mhall119> chmod 600
<Aviral_> mhall119: i just named the file as config and added the text Host bazaar.launchpad.net User aviral190694
<mhall119> Aviral_: on 2 lines instead of 1 I hope
<Aviral_> mhall119: ya i write it on 2 lines :)
<mhall119> and did you try running bzr push again?
<Aviral_> ya
<Aviral_> same error
<Aviral_> i am thinking to delete ssh folder and the key on launchpad id and do all the process again may be that will work??
<Aviral_> mhall119 : ^^
<Aviral_> i will do that tomorrow.. after restarting it
<Dougie187> What distributions can I list in the debian/changelog file to have launchpad build packages for me? And alternatively, is there a way to list multiple ones?
<dobey> debian/changelog doesn't contain any distributions listed. you can only build packages for ubuntu on launchpad PPAs
<dobey> and no, you can't list multiple series in a single changelog entry
<dobey> you should appeand ~series1 (replacing "series" with the actual series name) for each series you want to upload for, and specify that series in the changelog as normal; build source package for each series, and upload them
<Dougie187> dobey: is there an easy way to see if the dependency package names conflict between a previous series, and a current series?
#launchpad 2013-07-13
<stokachu> anyone familiar with django-openid-auth? i can't figure out why openid.return_to for login.launchpad.net is set to http when my referer is set to https?
<yofel> hi, I was trying to create a project on launchpad for libkdcraw, but it tells me that the project name is already taken
<yofel> https://launchpad.net/libkdcraw doesn't exist though
<wgrant> yofel: You should be able to create it now
<yofel> ok, thanks!
<yofel> wgrant: https://launchpad.net/ark is another case
<Dougie187> Is there a way, when listing dependency versions, to provide a series agnostic version number?
<Dougie187> Like, if I'm building packages with version numbers something like 1.3.1-1ubuntu1ppa1~raring1. How to reference this in a (>= 1.3.1-1) method without adding the raring1 in it.
<cjwatson> Well, (>= 1.3.1-1) is greater-than-or-equal, so that's good enough.
<cjwatson> Depends exactly what your dependency is supposed to mean.
<cjwatson> If you just want "at least this upstream version", then leave it as "(>= 1.3.1)".
<Dougie187> Well, I want to try to say something like (= 1.3.1-1ubuntu1ppa1~any)
<Dougie187> is that possible?
<cjwatson> Dougie187: Exactly what are you trying to express here?
<Dougie187> cjwatson: that I want it to use version 1.3.1-1 of the library, but whatever series is available.
<Dougie187> I'm trying to build packages for static libraries (I didn't write them, so they don't have options for shared libraries)
<cjwatson> You can do "foo (>= 1.3.1-1), foo (<< 1.3.1-1.1)"
<Dougie187> What's << mean?
<cjwatson> But you should think about why/whether the exact packaging revision is important
<cjwatson> Less than
<Dougie187> ok
<cjwatson> See http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-relationships.html
<cjwatson> You should also think about whether -1ubuntu1 and -1ubuntu2 (say) might be different
<cjwatson> In which case you'd want "foo (>= 1.3.1-1ubuntu1), foo (<< 1.3.1-1ubuntu2)" or similar
<Dougie187> Ok
<Dougie187> Thanks
<cjwatson> However I'm slightly confused why static libraries mean you need this - usually things built against static libraries don't depend on those libraries at all, because they effectively include a copy of them
<Dougie187> well, one of them is a static library that is build against another static library
<cjwatson> So library A effectively includes a copy of library B; still no dependency involved there
<Dougie187> And I wanted to build the package knowing which version of the static library it was built with
<cjwatson> That's not an appropriate use of Depends, if that's all it is
<Dougie187> Oh ok
<cjwatson> There's a Built-Using field which can be used to document that kind of thing (although nothing in Ubuntu currently pays attention to it)
<Dougie187> Ok
<cjwatson> http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-relationships.html#s-built-using
<Dougie187> Thanks
<Dougie187> I have to run now though. But I'll read it when I get back
#launchpad 2013-07-14
<wgrant> yofel: That name is all yours
<Logan_> Does anyone know why charybdis 3.4.2-1 in Debian unstable hasn't been picked up by LP yet? It's been in there for 12 days. I'll ask a question on LP as well, but I figured someone might know the answer here.
<ajmitch> Logan_: yes, dpkg-dev on lucid can't unpack it due to a patch patching the same file twice, there's a debian bug open against charybdis about that
<Logan_> Ah, I see.
<Logan_> ajmitch: Why is the importer machine running Lucid?? :P
<ajmitch> because there's some work involved in getting everything upgraded to precise, and I don't know any of the details about it
<Logan_> Gotcha.
<saiarcot895> Not sure if this is the right place, but when using dh auto in debian/rules, in the debug package, the files that are produced are like build-id/e9/<long_hex_string>.debug
<saiarcot895> previously, it was just a path to the actual binary
<saiarcot895> is that supposed to happen?
<dobey> saiarcot895: #ubuntu-packaging would be a better place to ask that i think. doesn't sound related to launchpad itself at all
<saiarcot895> dobey: will do. Thanks
<sebrock> Can someone assist me in building a custom build on launchpad?
<saiarcot895> sebrock: xl2tpd? for what distro?
<sebrock> saiarcot895: 10.04 LTS
<sebrock> I'm currently on 1.2.8 but latest verison is 1.3.1
<sebrock> for amd64
<saiarcot895> sebrock: you can download the .orig.tar.gz and .debian.tar.gz for 1.3.1 and try to compile that
<sebrock> saiarcot895: how is that done thought? never done it
<saiarcot895> sebrock: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xl2tpd/1.3.1+dfsg-1
<saiarcot895> sebrock: download the .orig.tar.gz and .debian.tar.gz
<sebrock> saiarcot895: done
<saiarcot895> sebrock: Extract all that
<saiarcot895> sebrock: you should have a debian folder inside the xl2tpd folder
<sebrock> saiarcot895: should I move the debian folder to the xl2tpd folder?
<saiarcot895> sebrock: yes
<sebrock> dine
<sebrock> done
<saiarcot895> sebrock: open a terminal, cd to the xl2tpd directory, and run debuild
<sebrock> saiarcot895: done
<sebrock> fatal error though
<sebrock> debuild: fatal error at line 1340:
<sebrock> dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -D -us -uc failed
<sebrock> and some unmet dependencies
<sebrock> libpcap0.8-dev
<sebrock> yes so it abortet due to that
<saiarcot895> sebrock: run "sudo apt-get build-dep xl2tpd"
<saiarcot895> sebrock: that will install all dependencies required to build xl2tpd
<sebrock> saiarcot895: but only for the version in my distro no?
<saiarcot895> sebrock: yes, but I'm assuming it will fit
<sebrock> it was the same version so it probably will :)
<sebrock> running debuild now
<sebrock> saiarcot895:
<sebrock> Could not find a signing program (pgp or gpg)!
<sebrock> debuild: fatal error at line 1261:
<sebrock> running debsign failed
<saiarcot895> sebrock: run "debuild -us -uc" instead
<sebrock> whats the difference?
<saiarcot895> sebrock: the final debs won't be signed
<saiarcot895> sebrock: if you are installing on your own computer, you probably won't have to sign it
<sebrock> right ok
<sebrock> these two warnings: W: xl2tpd source: newer-standards-version 3.9.2 (current is 3.8.4)
<sebrock> W: xl2tpd: binary-without-manpage usr/sbin/xl2tpd-control
<saiarcot895> sebrock: once that completes, in the parent directory, you should see several files
<sebrock> what does that first mean?
<saiarcot895> sebrock: that's just a warning that there's a binary that doesn't have a manpage
<saiarcot895> sebrock: you don't have to worry about that
<sebrock> alright
<sebrock> newer-standards-version too?
<saiarcot895> that too
<sebrock> I'm just asking so I'll learn
<sebrock> ok
<sebrock> so then just install the deb?
<saiarcot895> yes, "sudo dpkg -i path_to_deb"
<sebrock> saiarcot895: thanks it worked
<sebrock> so what was special about the two packages I donwloaded, one was the source?
<sebrock> and the other one?
<saiarcot895> sebrock: that tells debuild what packages you're going to make, how to build it, and what files to copy
<sebrock> Well, it does work better than 1.2.8 but it still spikes the CPU
<sebrock> damn... I don't know how to debug this. I can't see anything strange
#launchpad 2014-07-07
<wgrant> cprov: I have a few reviews, if you have time today.
<cprov> wgrant: going through them already and will try to finish soon
<wgrant> cprov: Oh, I'm behind on email. Thanks.
<cprov> wgrant: np
<wgrant> cprov: Joining?
<konobi> is there any way to mark a package build as "un-superseded" ?
<dobey> no
<Transfusion> i'm trying to build ffmpeg for practice, after having built hello world. I am quite confused by the version number I should use, the epoch, whether I should add 0ubuntu1 as there is already a debian build for it
<Transfusion> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/FAQ#Should_my_package_have_-0ubuntu1_appended_to_the_end_of_the_version_number.3F
<Transfusion> http://deb-multimedia.org/dists/unstable/main/binary-amd64/package/ffmpeg
<Transfusion> also, how exactly do I figure out the epoch
<dobey> if the package doesn't already have an epoch, do not add one
<dobey> epoch is a last resort sort of thing
<Transfusion> why is the epoch "10" then, whereas I see builds of ffmpeg in others' repos having epoches of 7 for ffmpeg 2.2.*
<dobey> i don't know what you're doing in terms of building an ffmpeg package though
<dobey> i don't know, deb-multimedia.org did things wrong i guess
<Transfusion> I'm, erm. trying to practice, mostly, and get to grips with building packages quickly.
<dobey> #ubuntu-packaging is the channel to ask packaging questions. this channel is for questions about using launchpad itself
<Transfusion> oh, i'm sorry :f gonna hop in there then :))
<Transfusion> (#ubuntu-motu was dead, and i saw some help going on here)
<dobey> i don't know if i'd call a reply of "no" to a single question as "help going on" but ok :)
#launchpad 2014-07-08
<evfool> hey all, is the diff update on a launchpad merge taking hours a normal thing? it says should be available in a few minutes
<wgrant> evfool: Which merge proposal?
<wgrant> It should normally take a few seconds unless something is wrong.
<wgrant> So something is probably wrong.
<evfool> wgrant: https://code.launchpad.net/~evfool/pantheon-files/ui-polish/+merge/225915
<wgrant> evfool: Fixed.
<evfool> thanks wgrant
<reed> hi guys, how do you remove in bulk bugs containing spam?
<reed> filed a question https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/251250 too
<dobey> bugs can't be deleted
<dobey> and there's no way to bulk edit really.
<cjwatson> reed: We can and do hide individual bugs.  Whether you think that's "in bulk" depends on whether you're the one doing the work. :-)
<reed> cjwatson, I'd rather not mark individually tens of bugs from known spammers :)
<cjwatson> reed: Don't bother; we do it routinely across Launchpad
<reed> cjwatson, that's what I wanted to hear :)
<reed> I'm going to ignore the spammy bugs then, I've filed a question highlighting the spammy users
<cjwatson> have replied
<reed> thanks
<cjwatson> reed: questions are the right way to draw our attention to this kind of thing in case we miss it though, so certainly feel free to do that - best if people don't just mark the bugs Invalid without telling us though, since that makes it less likely we'll notice and suspend the account
<reed> cool
<reed> I imagined it was best to leave the bugs untouched (/me lazy, too)
<reed> cjwatson, sksharma872 bugs are still visible
<reed> ah, the bugs are already marked private
<reed> https://launchpad.net/~tantrikbaba800
<reed> I doubt these were filed manually
<dobey> you'd be surprised
<reed> cjwatson, I added a couple of comments to the question, hope it helps
<cjwatson> reed: Ah, please in future give the user name, not the display name
<cjwatson> reed: The reason I think they're at least semi-manual is that there are small bits of variation, like occasional editing of bug metadata after initial creation.  I suspect perhaps somebody's paying people in an internet cafe somewhere to spam various websites?  I can't be sure ...
<cjwatson> reed: The rate is also suspiciously low for a bot
<cjwatson> reed: And it's very badly designed - the links are rel="nofollow", so as far as we can tell it isn't giving them pagerank or anything, all it seems to really be achieving is low-level annoyance
<cjwatson> reed: (Happy to see evidence to the contrary - this is accumulated intuition from a few months of this)
<reed> it's hard to believe that there are idiots out there filing bugs 'manually' like this...
<reed> stupidity has no limits evidently though
<cjwatson> People are paid to farm gold in world of warcraft ...
<dobey> cjwatson: i don't think it's an internet cafe. most of these types of spam seem to come from low income countries where a lot of "mechanical turk" type of work gets contracted out to. there's probably an office in india that was contracted to post such messages all over the web
<dobey> exactly
<cjwatson> Well yeah, I'm trying not to racially stereotype and was looking for something sort of neutral
<cjwatson> Looking at the six bugs filed by ~shfdjsjdgcck (now private), they're on the order of 30 seconds apart
<cjwatson> (with a fair bit of variation)
<dobey> cjwatson: yeah, i wasn't stereotyping. just stating where i see the same type of spam coming from on askubuntu for example, and that often the usernames seem to have very indian roots in portions of them (like tantrikbaba for example)
<cjwatson> So it *could* be a bot, yes, in theory, but it also fits the profile of somebody creating an account, spamming with copy and paste for a short while, and then switching away
<cjwatson> If they were single-digit seconds apart then that would be more bot-like IMO
<dobey> if it were a bot, i'd suspect millisecond level distance between posts
<dobey> or maybe i'm just to my bots being fast on my fast connection :)
<cjohnston> sounds like dobey should share his connection
<dobey> i do share it. all these laptops, phones, and game consoles need bandwidth :)
<cjwatson> dobey: I'm accounting for Launchpad being slow ;-)
<dobey> cjwatson: yeah. i'm just speaking from experience of a few scripts i've written in the past, where it would go through a whole lot of bugs pretty fast. faster than 1 per second at least
<dobey> anyway
 * dobey goes back to insane levels of abstracting
<reed> bots can also rate-limiting themselves in order not to be spotted for the longest amount of time :)
<reed> cjwatson, what should I do with all those invisible bugs filed by that moronspammer?
<cjwatson> reed: You can reassign them to the "null-and-void" project if you like to get them out of your way
<reed> cjwatson, one at the time? geez
<cjwatson> (Our formula for hiding bugs is: reassign to null-and-void, set status to Invalid, set to Private)
<cjwatson> reed: It's scriptable using the Launchpad API if you want
<reed> geeez
<cjwatson> I haven't yet got impatient enough to write a script for it
<reed> do you have the script handy? :)
<reed> ahhaha
<reed> damn... i'd rather keep them there
<cjwatson> Which username and project name was it again?
<reed> https://bugs.launchpad.net/openstack-community/ and https://launchpad.net/~tantrikbaba800
<cjwatson> reed: Entirely untested, but typing something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/7767586/ into "lp-shell production devel" should do it
<cjwatson> (Will fail for any multi-task bugs, but I haven't seen any of those from this class of spammers yet)
 * reed needs to remember how to login in launchpad from shell...
<cjwatson> put BROWSER=firefox before that and it'll pop it up in a browser
<cjwatson> (only needed the first time)
<reed> cjwatson, what do you mean by 'lp-shell'?
<cjwatson> reed: sudo apt-get install lptools
<reed> ah, i was missing that, went to a python shell
<cjwatson> You can do it there too with something like   from launchpadlib.launchpad import Launchpad; lp = Launchpad.login_with("antispam", "production", version="devel") at the start
<reed> ClientError: HTTP Error 410: Gone
<reed> to In [6]: spammer = lp.people['tantrikbaba800']
<cjwatson> Oh, er, right
<reed> because the user is suspended, right?
<cjwatson> reed: Yes.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7767617/ and fill in the bug_nums array at the start
<reed> how should I specify the bug numbers? with the # too?
<reed> KeyError: 1338070
<reed> cjwatson, the code you pasted doesn't seem to work with invisible bugs
<reed> cjwatson, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7767688/
<reed> I give up, spent already too much time on this
<cjwatson> reed: If even you can't see them, why are you trying to do anything else?  I thought you were doing this because you could still see them
<cjwatson> reed: #1338070 appears to now be in the correct state, set by you 22 minutes ago ...
<cjwatson> Maybe it just fails on trying to set the information type after changing the target to one where you can't see private bugs.  I didn't claim my script was robust :-)
#launchpad 2014-07-09
<popey> I'm getting OOPSs when visiting https://translations.launchpad.net/dialer-app/trunk/+pots/dialer-app/en_GB/+translate?show=untranslated
<popey> (Error ID: OOPS-a24ca7e43a1087703aa99bf2ca17c780)
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-a24ca7e43a1087703aa99bf2ca17c780
<dobey> because of timeout?
<popey> dunno, it doesnt say that
<popey> just says oops
<popey> something went wrong..
<dobey> oh
<SamB> what's the license for the launchpad favicon, or, well, I guess for all of launchpad-gem.svg ?
#launchpad 2014-07-10
<rmk> Is there any way to delete packages from a PPA which have failed to build?  The failed builds are preventing copies of older versions into the repo.
<rmk> In other words, there is no copy of said package in the PPA except failed builds of it
<SamB> rmk: why are there totally failed builds in the PPA anyway?
<rmk> I dont know
<wgrant> rmk: Deleting the package will let you copy in an older version.
<rmk> wgrant: Right.  The problem is I'm seeing failed copies of newer builds in the repo and it's preventing the copy.
<rmk> "a different source with the same version is published in the destination archive"
<rmk> the source only exists with the same version/name in a failed state
<wgrant> rmk: Ah, you said older versions.
<wgrant> It's not possible to copy in a different package with the same version.
<rmk> ok
<rmk> fair enough
<rmk> thanks, I'll rebuild it
<cjwatson> popey: That appears to be bug 1340010, the fix for which should be rolled out shortly.  (Perhaps you were already talking with William about this, but if so I couldn't see a record of it here.)
<ubot5> bug 1340010 in Launchpad itself "POFile:+translate OOPSes when loading a suggestion with no POFile" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1340010
<popey> super, thanks cjwatson
<popey> (and wgrant of course)
<wgrant> Hmm?
<wgrant> I found that OOPS in the report this morning.
<wgrant> Did I miss some scrollback?
<wgrant> Oh, so I did.
<wgrant> Oops.
<popey> no, i just mentioned it last night (~12 hours ago)
<popey> no worries, glad it's fixed.
<avoine> https://ppa.launchpad.net is sick? apt-get update -> gnutls_handshake() warning: The server name sent was not recognized
<shadeslayer> mm yeah
<shadeslayer> wgrant: ^^
<cjwatson> ppa.launchpad.net, or private-ppa.launchpad.net?  ppa.launchpad.net is normally accessed over HTTP as far as I know, not HTTPS.
<cjwatson> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/179691883/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-i386.linux_3.13.0-32.56pre201407100830_CHROOTWAIT.txt.gz reportedly shows it too, but can't reproduce it here
<cjwatson> avoine: Are you still seeing this?  It seems like it may have been some kind of glitch, though I have no idea why
<shadeslayer> I don't see it anymore
<avoine> cjwatson: I don't have the error anymore
<wgrant> cjwatson, shadeslayer: ppa.launchpad.net doesn't support HTTPS. Accessing it over HTTPS should have given you an SNI rejection.
<gammax90> Hi :) Is LP down right now?
#launchpad 2014-07-11
<cjwatson> gammax90: No.  What are you having problems with?
<gammax90> Yes, i'm not able to connect :(
<cjwatson> To any particular URL?  Does the root (https://launchpad.net/) work?
<cjohnston> It works for me
<cjwatson> Also http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ is handy for this kind of question
<cjwatson> Or indeed http://isup.me/ is the same thing nowadays and maybe easier to remember
<gammax90> Thanks a lot. Unfortunatly I don't know why i'm not able to see LP, all the other websites (google, github, wikipedia) works fine
<gammax90> Maybe a DNS issue?
<wgrant> gammax90: Can you ping launchpad.net?
<gammax90> No. The name resolvs to (91.189.89.222)
<wgrant> What does a traceroute show?
<gammax90>  1  192.168.0.254 (192.168.0.254)  6.994 ms  6.963 ms  6.928 ms  2  192.168.1.254 (192.168.1.254)  10.461 ms  10.440 ms  10.414 ms  3  * * *  4  172.18.33.41 (172.18.33.41)  31.290 ms  31.273 ms  36.158 ms  5  172.18.32.9 (172.18.32.9)  39.526 ms  39.508 ms  42.155 ms  6  172.19.241.125 (172.19.241.125)  51.607 ms  38.943 ms  38.907 ms  7  bundle-ether15.milano50.mil.seabone.net (93.186.128.245)  38.897 ms  33.895 ms  37.178 ms  8 
<gammax90>  8  ge3-0.milano14.mil.seabone.net (195.22.205.225)  48.643 ms  48.616 ms  48.589 ms  9  217.147.129.105 (217.147.129.105)  40.364 ms  45.460 ms  45.450 ms 10  217.147.128.38 (217.147.128.38)  45.424 ms  48.319 ms  51.562 ms 11  80.66.136.45 (80.66.136.45)  60.617 ms  63.903 ms  40.337 ms 12  * * * 13  * * * 14  * * * 15  * * * 16  * * * 17  * * * 18  * * * 19  * * * 20  * * * 21  * * * 22  * * * 23  * * * 24  * * * 25  * * * 26  *
<wgrant> gammax90: Looks like some of your international routing is broken.
<gammax90> ok fine thanks, i'll try to ask to some other italians :)
<wgrant> launchpad.net is in London, and that traceroute stops in Germany.
<wgrant> Interesting.
<wgrant> Sprint's Hamburg site can see it, but from their Milan site the trace stops in Hamburg.
<wgrant> So I think Sprint is a bit broken.
<hyper_ch> hi there, why can't I browse the PPA file directories anymore like http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu/dists/
<wgrant> hyper_ch: That's just temporary while we're making some configuration changes.
<hyper_ch> wgrant: ah ok :) because for my generator I usually just browse all the ppas to see if they're already updated for a new version
<wgrant> hyper_ch: The ability to browse the top two levels (eg. http://ppa.launchpad.net/ and https://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa) will not be returning, but everything within a single PPA will.
<hyper_ch> wgrant: I don't need top level
<hyper_ch> for my generator I have like 60 PPAs and it's just easy when I click on the bookmarks that leads me to the .../dists/ folder where I can directly see if a new uubntu version is supported
<shadeslayer> hyper_ch: you could just query the API
<hyper_ch> shadeslayer: or I just visit http://ppa.launchpad.net/claws-mail/ppa/ubuntu/dist/
<hyper_ch> http://ppa.launchpad.net/claws-mail/ppa/ubuntu/dists/
<shadeslayer> but that's what the API is for right ? :D
<hyper_ch> shadeslayer: apis are way too complex for my simple mind
<hyper_ch> the bookmarks also serve another purpose
<hyper_ch> I can then just move them to the next ubuntu release folder when it's done for version xx
<shadeslayer> ok, yeah, Launchpad's API is slightly confusing
<hyper_ch> shadeslayer: repogen.simplylinux.ch --> many repos to check and so I have all repos that relate to a specific version in a folder
<hyper_ch> I just let it open all bookmarks and I can easily check if there's already a new version available
<shadeslayer> mhm
<hyper_ch> well, a repo available for the ubuntu version
<hyper_ch> of course, with an API, I could automate such lookups ;)
<hyper_ch> and db entries and stuff
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> automation ftw
<hyper_ch> and I should work on the wui
<pmcgowan> Can someone check on a rougue LP user for me, "xreuze" is spamming our bugs
<hyper_ch> shadeslayer: so, with the launchpad api I could easily check if PPA xxx has already made a release for Utopic?
<shadeslayer> hyper_ch: yep
<hyper_ch> hmmm.... maybe I should automate that ;)
<shadeslayer> you can query all the series for which published packages exist
<shadeslayer> and then just check if that list has your distroseries in it
<hyper_ch> thx... I guess I have some work cut out for me on the weekend
<wgrant> pmcgowan: I've removed the four offending comments, but they seem to have stopped being so odd.
<wgrant> Let us know if they continue.
<pmcgowan> wgrant, thanks
#launchpad 2014-07-12
<hyper_ch> is there a way through the api to get the ubuntu versions available for a ppa? like https://launchpad.net/~tiheum/+archive/ubuntu/equinox is available from 9.10 to 14.04 ?
<ESphynx> Hey guys, couldone check what's going on with this import: https://code.launchpad.net/~jerstlouis/ecere/ppaNatty please?
<ESphynx> could someone* ;)
<ESphynx> ah it woke up :P
<Kiall> Heya - Question - Does anyone know how long it typically takes for Launchpad to notice a new package uploaded to a PPA?
<tsimpson> usually just a few minutes
<tsimpson> just make sure you signed the source with the key you registered in launchpad
<Kiall> Yea, everything is signed + uploaded, but no rejection email and not visible in the PPA .. Guess I'll give it another 15 mins before trying again
<ScottK> Make sure you signed with the right key.  Things signed with an unknown key are silently dropped.
<Kiall> OOOOO... Launchpad still has my few month old revoked keys, dooh. Thank ScottK / tsimpson
<saiarcot895> Not sure if this is a Launchpad issue or Ubuntu issue, but running bzr branch lp:ubuntu/trusty/binutils fails with an error message: bzr: ERROR: Revision {package-import@ubuntu.com-20130727112957-vk7tklaybk3nkxt3} not present in "Graph(StackedParentsProvider(bzrlib.repository._LazyListJoin(([CachingParentsProvider(None)], []))))".
<Hol6483> Ok so I've return
<cjwatson> saiarcot895: package-import.ubuntu.com, but TBH it's relatively unlikely that non-trivial problems there will be fixed - use "pull-lp-source binutils trusty"
<saiarcot895> cjwatson: That works. As it was, I only needed a export of the source code.
<wgrant> cjwatson: fwiw that particular error is easy to work around: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr/+bug/888615
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 888615 in Bazaar "UDD branch freshness checker breaks on incomplete history" [High,Confirmed]
#launchpad 2014-07-13
<rmk> Is there any circumstance where launchpad will allow downloads during a build?
<rmk> In other words, as part of the package build process, files need to be downloaded
<SamB> never, ever do that
<SamB> those files might not always be there!
<StevenK> rmk: No, never.
<rmk> https://github.com/spotify/dh-virtualenv is why I was asking.
<ScottK> That qualifies as broken by design.
<rmk> I disagree.
<ScottK> It might have utility for building local packages, but it wouldn't be suitable for either Debian or Ubuntu.
#launchpad 2015-07-06
<teward> does launchpad show ppa usage/download statistics anywhere?
<teward> actually, may be better to ask: is there a reason this would time-out?  https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/~nginx/+archive/ubuntu/stable/+binarypub/40721078?ws.op=getDailyDownloadTotals&start_date=2013-10-23   (Error ID OOPS-debf0694dfb4065abd2d84ccc9668f58)
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-debf0694dfb4065abd2d84ccc9668f58
<teward> (generated by a ppastats tool)
<wgrant> teward: That's a very long period. You'll get better results if you don't ask for almost two years of data at a time.
<teward> wgrant: FYI: I didn't generate the link?
<teward> nor do I have the capability to customize
<wgrant> teward: You'll want to tweak the code that you're using.
<wgrant> Why not?
<teward> http://wpitchoune.net/blog/ppastats/
<teward> ^  that tool
<wgrant> Why can't you customise it?
<teward> I could customize it, but i'm not sure whether the release team *wants* that amount of data or not
<teward> only reason i'm using it is because the release team asked for ppa stats
<teward> not sure if giving them a smaller dataset would be frowned on by them
<wgrant> You can give them the entire dataset.
<teward> (see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2015-July/003310.html)
<wgrant> You just can't request absolutely everything in one hit.
<teward> wgrant: then what do you suggest I do to the program and API reqs?
<teward> because I haven't dissected the tool's code
<wgrant> dear lord
<wgrant> it is an LP API client written in C
 * teward yawns
<teward> wgrant: i'm tired, cut me some slack?
<teward> blame the holidays >.>
<wgrant> Oh, I'm just looking at the code, expecting it to be a 50-line Python script.
<teward> heheh
<wgrant> Instead it's thousands of lines of C...
<teward> wgrant: i think what the release team wants is nice graphics
<teward> this thing produces graphs apparently
<wgrant> teward: Anyway, as a general rule, if requesting two years of data times out, request less data at once.
<teward> wgrant: and without C coding knowledge (I have limited) I can't customize the tool.
<wgrant> That's not something I can help with.
<teward> indeed.
<wgrant> If it were Python, the code would be perhaps one-twentieth the size, and would be easy to adjust.
<teward> mhm
<teward> Python++
<teward> C --
<wgrant> Retrying it several times may work, but it may not.
<teward> it's tried 35 times so far *shrugs*
<lifeless> wait what
<lifeless> someone wrote non-kernel code to talk to an API in C?!
<wgrant> Yes, I thought I was drearming.
<wgrant> That 4000 LOC could probably be less than 200 lines of Python.
<blr> well, there's something charmingly perverse about that I guess.
<lifeless> no
<lifeless> there really isn't
<wgrant> No.
<wgrant> Nothing charming at all.
<wgrant> Perverse, sure :)
<blr> come on, it's a little amusing.
<wgrant> True.
<lifeless> if you find more buffer overflows in the world amusing
<lfaraone> wgrant: lifeless: I guess you folks haven't heard of https://github.com/okws/okws :P
<zyga> hey, any launchpadlib hackers around?
<zyga> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpadlib/+bug/1471894
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1471894 in launchpadlib "_bad_oauth_token crashes on python3 (str vs bytes)" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> zyga: doesn't crash here
<cjwatson> python3-launchpadlib	1.10.3-1
<cjwatson> Ah, but I probably don't have an expired token
<cjwatson> Yeah, should be trivial to fix, bonus points if your patch comes with a test
<zyga> cjwatson: I have the code patched, patching existing tests not to crash with the patch in place
<zyga> cjwatson: my current approach is to use b'...' constants instead of plain strings there
<zyga> cjwatson: do you think that's the right way to do it?
<cjwatson> Yes
<zyga> cjwatson: (and patching tests to actually test with b'...' strings
<cjwatson> That sounds fine
<zyga> cjwatson: which is ok for python2 (no op) and gives us nice bytes in python3
<zyga> cjwatson: nice, thanks
<cjwatson> Just check that if you temporarily shelve the code patch, the tests start failing in python3
<cjwatson> i.e. that the test changes constitute an effective test for this bug
<zyga> cjwatson: sure
<zyga> cjwatson: offtopic, I sent out a hello-world patch for tarmac but I didn't get any replies for it
<zyga> cjwatson: I'm pretty booked lately but I will return to tarmac/git later this week
<zyga> cjwatson: it would be good to have a person that can commit and can have a conversation with me
<cjwatson> OK, I understand that, but it's not something I'm in a position to do much about
<cjwatson> dobey: ^- can you help zyga?
<zyga> cjwatson: sure, just something that flew past my mind while talking to you :)
<zyga> cjwatson: iff there's nobody interested I could just be added to developer group
<cjwatson> zyga: are you blocked on anything in LP for tarmac at the moment?  (I know there are one or two things that are suboptimal)
<zyga> cjwatson: no
<zyga> cjwatson: I think it's okay now
<cjwatson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1462449 is quite complicated, surprisingly
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1462449 in Launchpad itself "branch_merge_proposal.reviewed_revid is '<email address hidden>" if operated through anonymous API login" [High,Triaged]
<zyga> cjwatson: those are not real blockers
<cjwatson> I think that was your only recent unclosed bug
<cjwatson> right, good
<zyga> cjwatson: the most useful bits are already in
<zyga> cjwatson: (thanks a lot for that!)
<cjwatson> np
<zyga> cjwatson: btw, if we're talking about git, I had inconsistent results lately
<dobey> sent tarmac patch where?
<zyga> cjwatson: sometimes I think I'm hitting a server that doesn't know my ssh key
<zyga> dobey: merge request on lp:tarmac
<zyga> dobey: it's not a real support for git, just a trivial rename to start the conversation with someone live
<dobey> hmm
<zyga> cjwatson: as repeated git push fix that
<zyga> cjwatson: maybe related to ps4 outage
<zyga> cjwatson: not sure, just letting you know
<cjwatson> zyga: all the ps4 stuff should be out of DNS by now - check what DNS for git.launchpad.net gives you
<zyga> git.launchpad.net has address 162.213.33.96
<zyga> git.launchpad.net has address 162.213.33.95
<cjwatson> right, those are ps4.5
<dobey> zyga: i'll take a look, but i suspect tarmac probably won't be able to support git, in its current design
<zyga> dobey: yeah, I'm willing to do all the work to change that
<zyga> dobey: I wanted to talk to someone about a plan how to approach that
<zyga> dobey: and if that's something that would be merged
<dobey> zyga: does git have something remotely anything like bzrlib?
<cjwatson> tarmac really doesn't look all that far off supporting git
<zyga> dobey: doing that in dry run mode and getting a nack later would be pretty costly for me:/
<cjwatson> dobey: there's pygit2, but honestly shelling out to plain git should perform fine
<zyga> cjwatson: no result is impossible with an appropriate patch ;>
<zyga> cjwatson: rm -rf; git add; profit ;-)
<zyga> cjwatson: yeah, shelling out works great
<cjwatson> git has nowhere near the startup time cost of bzr
<zyga> dobey: git has many implementations
<dobey> well, it doesn't have to start python and load all the plug-ins at init, sure
<zyga> dobey: there's libgit2? from github folks (C)
<cjwatson> pygit2 is based on libgit2
<zyga> dobey: but I think it's not useful to work at that level
<cjwatson> but it also isn't in Ubuntu
<zyga> dobey: as git CLI is just fast and everything is there
<cjwatson> dobey: I've taken specific care to make the LP webservice interface reasonably compatible for bzr/git MPs, with reference to what tarmac is using
<zyga> dobey: it's certainly not the bottleneck in the prototype I wrote
<dobey> zyga: it's not about how fast the CLI is or isn't really. shelling out makes for not-so-nice code
<dobey> cjwatson: sure, and launchpadlib should handle that part just fine; it's the local  stuff i'm really worried about in that respect
<zyga> dobey: I also think that but only to some degree, the prototype that shells out supports git and bzr and is 300 lines long
<cjwatson> it would perhaps be better to use pygit2, but honestly, it doesn't seem reasonable to block on that
<zyga> cjwatson: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpadlib/+bug/1471894/comments/1
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1471894 in launchpadlib "_bad_oauth_token crashes on python3 (str vs bytes)" [Undecided,New]
<zyga> cjwatson: does that look reasonable?
<cjwatson> zyga: I think so, but would rather have an MP :)
<zyga> dobey: the problem with many apis is that we are all used to cli and sometimes it's not easy to understand which apis a given cli command maps to exactly, I think that applies to bzr and git equally well
<zyga> cjwatson: sure, that's step two :)
<cjwatson> python-pygit2 is actually in wily, so it would be possible to write against that
<cjwatson> I just worry that it's an extra barrier for people looking to upgrade existing tarmac instances to support git MPs
<zyga> cjwatson: I agree
<zyga> cjwatson: I target LTS codebases typically
<cjwatson> and I'd like that to be as low-friction as possible to make it easier for people to convert over
<zyga> cjwatson: that's very good for adoption
<dobey> tarmac isn't in the archive
<dobey> so whether one of its dependencies is in the archive or not shouldn't really be a blocker, i don't think
<cjwatson> we're using pygit2 in the LP git backend implementation, but we can also deal with getting our own dependencies excruciatingly right
<cjwatson> I'm less sure about a bazillion little tarmac deployments
<cjwatson> especially because libgit2/pygit2's API compatibility, well
<dobey> i'm sure tarmac hasn't got so many users that it would be problematic :)
<cjwatson> zyga: well, if dobey feels this is required, then pygit2 isn't that hard to use.  we have reasonable experience with it in the LP dev team now
<cjwatson> and there is a backport in ppa:launchpad/ubuntu/ppa
<zyga> dobey: I think that this is actually a bad way to approach this, I think tarmac is just x10 larger than it has to be, has pointless deps and is tied to bzrlib+python2
<dobey> mostly i'd like to know what "the plan" would be, to get git support in, even if it actually did nothing at the moment in the case of git
<zyga> dobey: but I'm very much open to discussion, I just come with opinions and, hopefully, arguments
<dobey> what is a bad way to approach what?
<zyga> dobey: using python-* for each VCS
<zyga> dobey: as this requires working bindings and blocks python3 transition
<zyga> dobey: shelling out is far easier if somewhat less technically pure in some way
<cjwatson> (pygit2 has python3 support FYI)
<zyga> cjwatson: and bzr?
<zyga> cjwatson: run one installation with python2 for bzr, with python3 for git?
<cjwatson> sure, I know that, but we're talking about git
<zyga> cjwatson: that's a bit bad
<dobey> it only blocks py3 for bzr support, and bzrlib is never going to support py3 afaik
<zyga> cjwatson: sure but do we remove bzr to add git?
<zyga> cjwatson: or require different runtime to use git?
<cjwatson> no, please stop being disingenuous
<dobey> it's not bad
<dobey> no, we don't remove bzr support
<cjwatson> my point is simply that the python3 point is not relevant for pygit2
<dobey> i think the python3 point is irrelevant anyway
<dobey> it's a non-argument
<zyga> dobey: why? so you want tarmac to be python2 forever/
<dobey> zyga: i don't care if it's python2 or 3; it's quite easy to support both until such a time bzr is not used by anyone any more who uses tarmac
 * zyga pushes the fix to launchpadlib
<dobey> i'm not going to strip tarmac down to be a shell script written in python, just to get rid of py2 support
<zyga> dobey: so what kind of approach would you like to see
<zyga> dobey: initially I did try to de-couple tarmac from bzrlib (to run on python3) and shell-out to bits for each vcs, but if you don't want to see that then another option must be available
<dobey> zyga: i don't know exactly, but if there is to be support for multiple VCS types, then there obviously needs to be some sort of abstraction layer somewhere
<cjwatson> tarmac.branch seems like about the right point for the abstraction layer
<cjwatson> virtually all the operations there, with the exception of bug/branch links, have analogues in git
<zyga> cjwatson: yes, I agree, to some extent, there's also some config changes that need to happen, tarmac ties entires there to branches directly and a new scheme would be needed for git
<dobey> zyga: we can't shell out to bzr for all features in tarmac, so shelling is simply not an option for bzr at least
<dobey> i have no idea whether all those features will even be supportable with git at all though
<zyga> dobey: what features are those?
<cjwatson> dobey: the only one I could find that's not (at least at present) is bug/branch links
<cjwatson> tarmac.branch.Branch.fixed_bugs
<zyga> dobey: from the top of my head I can think of the checkout-lock-held semantics
<dobey> cjwatson: we also add custom metadata
<cjwatson> dobey: hm, where's that?
<cjwatson> oh, revprops['reviews']?
<dobey> cjwatson: i'd have to go search the code, but we add revision propes for the reviewers, yeah
<dobey> yeah that's it
<zyga> dobey: what's the use of that?
<cjwatson> The usual git idiom is to stuff that into the commit message :)
<zyga> cjwatson: https://code.launchpad.net/~zyga/launchpadlib/fix-1471894/+merge/263950
<cjwatson> Which is kind of anathema to people used to bzrlib style, but meh
<dobey> yeah, CI train does as well
<dobey> and it makes commit messages quite ugly :(
<cjwatson> Perhaps it would be OK to disable that for git, pending discussion?
<zyga> cjwatson: well, since there's no way to put that (structured) in git then I think it's hard to make that an option, same as bug associations
<cjwatson> It doesn't have to be structured, since git people don't expect it to be structure
<dobey> well, there's a plug-in in tarmac which adds the info to the commit message too i think
<cjwatson> d
<zyga> dobey: what do you think about the checkout mode of operation
<dobey> maybe it would be ok to drop that feature (we don't have a bzr plug-in to be able to pull it out on cli anyway)
<zyga> dobey: which cannot be replicated with git
<cjwatson> you could just have the commit implementation be commit + push
<zyga> cjwatson: yes, I have that, it's just that the semantics is a little bit different due to the lock logic
<dobey> zyga: i'm not sure what that means exactly. i think the best start would be abstracting out the bzr branch bits another level (as you've already started), and rewriting all the tests to not use the bzrlib testing stuff, but instead do abstract mocking or such
<cjwatson> dobey: he means the bit where tarmac requires a checkout / bound branch so that it doesn't have to worry about lock failures, pushing, etc.
<cjwatson> zyga: yeah, maybe ok as long as tarmac will retry the merge the next time it runs?
<dobey> cjwatson: yeah i got that now. i was confused beause "checkout" in git is something else entirely :)
<cjwatson> you just have to make sure to clean up on a push failure
<zyga> cjwatson: mmm, yeah, it's just another failure that can happen
<zyga> cjwatson: good point
<cjwatson> which is easy if you do all the work in a temp branch
<dobey> i'd also started some work to add signature verification to tarmac, but i haven't had any time to work on tarmac in quite a while :-/
<zyga> dobey: signature verification?
<dobey> i don't know how signatures work in git
<zyga> dobey: signed commits?
<dobey> zyga: yes, gpg signed commits
<zyga> dobey: ah, I think in git you more like gpg sign tags instead
<zyga> dobey: though I haven't used that much myself
<cjwatson> you can sign commits too, it's a topic of debate
<cjwatson> I tend to just sign tags
<cjwatson> zyga: thanks for the lplib branch, I'm EOD now but will remind myself where my test environment is in the morning
<zyga> cjwatson: thanks!
<zyga> cjwatson: I'll publish it in my ppa so my colleague can hack on that in a few hours when he wakes up
<zyga> cjwatson: when you upload a new version to ubuntu I'll backport that as well
<zyga> cjwatson: (one more) https://code.launchpad.net/~zyga/launchpadlib/fix-1471927/+merge/263953
<StevenC99> hi;  FYI an email from launchpad.net is seen in leaked NSA slides
<StevenC99> large 43.6MB PDF unfortunately https://s3.amazonaws.com/s3.documentcloud.org/documents/2116130/intro-to-xks-appids-and-fingerprints.pdf
<StevenC99> on page 24 of 60, a "Launchpad OpenPGP Key Confirmation" email
<StevenC99> I wonder, were those emails sent to Ubuntu developers? or regular users too?
<teward> StevenC99: i'm not going to look deeper into the document given the top line says TOP SECRET
<teward> and i'm instead going to question where the hell you got the document from
<StevenC99> sorry, should have perhaps linked to the news article instead
<StevenC99> https://firstlook.org/theintercept/2015/07/02/look-under-hood-xkeyscore/
<dobey> teward: obviously it's declassified or something
<teward> dobey: 'leaked nsa slides'
<teward> i'm questioning that given the 'leaked nsa slides' part
<dobey> StevenC99: the e-mail is the same type of e-mail sent to anyone to confirm adding a gpg key to launchpad, yes
<teward> (and when a new PGP key is added to Launchpad, LP emails the owner of the LP account an encrypted message they have to decrypt with their own private key corresponding to the PGP public key it was encrypted to, in order to provide the verification link to add it to the account)
<teward> it's the same type of email, yes.
<dobey> StevenC99: having it used as an example of a pgp-encrypted messages doesn't mean much
<teward> ^ that
<StevenC99> thanks;  so this could be any Ubuntu user, not necessarily a developer
<dobey> you should be more worried about all the e-mails you get from various services, in clear text, that have personal information and passwords in them
<StevenC99> this was 2008;  we didn't know better at the time
<dobey> unless you can read under the redacted e-mail
<dobey> eh, some of us knew better :)
<StevenC99> i think this email was rather intercepted at the recipient's end, when they read it via plain HTTP webmail (mail/webmail/outblaze)
<StevenC99> or who knows, maybe they did use HTTPS but it was broken somehow
<StevenC99> if launchpad.net do happen to have email logs from Wed, 31 Dec 2008 10:04:16 -0000, they could maybe identify and notify this person
<dobey> huh?
<StevenC99> if launchpad.net has logs of who they send mail to at that specific time, they could figure out whose email this was
<StevenC99> sent*
<dobey> no i mean the interception part
<StevenC99> oh okay, well... launchpad.net emailed somebody
<StevenC99> that person then used some HTTP webmail client to read it
<dobey> the nsa has been sucking up data off the wire for decades
<StevenC99> and that's when I think NSA intercepted the email
<dobey> i doubt it. it was probably intercepted when it went across the SMTP
<StevenC99> i think it's a nice, chilling example though
<StevenC99> come to think of it, there's a scerenshot of what looks like a webmail interface at the top
<StevenC99> so surely, the person whose email is shown here, was the author of the NSA slide
<StevenC99> well, not surely, but possible
<dobey> i think you are making way too many assumptions about it :)
<StevenC99> it would be cool to find out.  launchpad.net email logs seem like the only way
<StevenC99> unfortunately the first line of base64 is obscured, so i can't extract the GPG keyid from it
<lifeless> lfaraone: C++ concerns me much less
#launchpad 2015-07-07
<zyga> cjwatson: somewhat offtopic, a collegaue asked me to look at some launchpadlib code he was working on, I was surprised that named methods (here project.searchTasks() returns a list of dicts, not a list of structured objects
<zyga> cjwatson: is that a bug or is this by design?
<zyga> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11833496/ (example code)
<zyga> cjwatson: I used launchpad.load() to resolve each bug's self_link to a bug object but I think this is wasteful
<wgrant> zyga: .entries will give you raw dicts, yes.
<cjwatson> zyga: Just iterate over bugs (which should really be bug_tasks there), not over bugs.entries
<wgrant> zyga: Don't use .entries.
<cjwatson> snap
<wgrant> lfaraone: That looks like it's C++ to me, which is pretty OK.
<zyga> wgrant, cjwatson: at, thanks for the tip, I'll try that :-)
<lfaraone> garin caize
#launchpad 2015-07-08
<tytel> hello! i'm running into some issue with a ppa build. hoping to find some help :)
<tytel> i have a ppa that works fine when i build it on my machine, but when i build it on the ubuntu servers, i sometimes get "Illegal instruction (core dumped)"
<tytel> it's weird, some of the builds work fine.
<tytel> and per build the errors are consistent. That is, either I always get "Illegal Instruction" or it works all the time
<wgrant> tytel: "per build"?
<wgrant> Surely it either fails once or it doesn't fail at all.
<geser> on which architectures do you get this error?
<wgrant> How can it fail consistently?
<wgrant> A failure should terminate the build...
<tytel> wgrant: what i mean is it's not like an intermittent seg fault
<tytel> each build i download either works all the time, or none of the time
<wgrant> tytel: I still don't understand what you mean. Can you give specific examples?
<tytel> geser: i386 though I've had two people test it on amd64 and one worked and one didn't
<wgrant> Oh.
<wgrant> So the build isn't failing, but it breaks when you run the executable?
<tytel> wgrant: yes
<wgrant> Sounds like your build process is erroneously tailoring the code it generates to the CPU it's built on.
<wgrant> eg. it builds on a machine that supports AVX, so it uses AVX in the generated object code.
<wgrant> Well-behaved build systems shouldn't do that, for this sort of reason :)
<wgrant> They should build for the lowest reasonable denominatorr.
<tytel> wgrant: I found a -march=native in the Makefile. Is that the problem?
<wgrant> tytel: That's the one, yep.
<wgrant> Drop that and all will be good.
<wgrant> Well, unless it does other mischief.
<tytel> wgrant: thanks, should it be set to something else or just totally dropped?
<wgrant> tytel: The defaults are sensible, so dropping it should be fine.
<tytel> ok thanks
<wgrant> march=native never makes sense for anything that is going to be distributed.
<wgrant> If I built it on my Haswell machine, it won't run on anything earlier than Haswell.
<tytel> wgrant: the Makefiles were autogenerated :/
<tytel> i was just along for the rid
<tytel> e
<wgrant> tytel: Hopefully whatever generates them has an option.
<tytel> wgrant: thanks again for the quick help
<wgrant> Hopefully it's just that one option!
<tytel> wgrant: this one worked! hopefully that fixed it :)
<wgrant> tytel: Excellent.
<wgrant> tytel: Note that the PPA build farm runs on a couple of different generations of servers, so it could just have been luck this time.
<tytel> wgrant: ok thanks for the heads up.
<Madkiss> hi folks
<Madkiss> I have a problem with launchpad ppas. My ppa has a backported version of php (5.4) for Trusty. Obviously, Trusty itself has newer packages of php.
<Madkiss> When I try to build packages for PHP 5.4, the builders will not automatically choose the php 5.4 from the same repo, but use the nwer packages from the official repository instead
<Madkiss> how can I add something like apt preferences to a PPA?
<maxb> You cannot
<Madkiss> So I'll have to build php 5.4 with an epoch?!
<maxb> Options are an epoch or changed binary package names
<Madkiss> Okay, thanks.
<mapreri> Madkiss: as: builder always pick up the higher version available of everything.
<Madkiss> Yeah, well.
<Madkiss> If I can make it work with an epoch, I guess that'll have to do for now.
<dobey> Madkiss: don't use an epoch
<dobey> Madkiss: if you are building something else that requires php 5.4, then in its build-depends you should specify that it requires 5.4 and not 5.5 or whatever
<dobey> ie "php (>= 5.4), php (<< 5.5)" or similar
<dobey> or fix the thing to work with the new php
<dobey> not sure why you want to use an old insecure version really
<Madkiss> dobey: well. profit. ;)
<dobey> i didn't realize that deploying versions of software with known exploits meant profit ;)
<Laney> depends who for
<jeroen___> Hello. I have a question about gpg signing in Launchpad.
<jeroen___> I'm trying to understand the difference between how maintainers sign packages on launchpad and on debian sid.
<jeroen___> When I upload a package to launchpad I only sign the source package. When a user installs the package from launchpad, he has to first import my gpg key. But what I don't understand is how Launchpad can sign the *binary* build of the package on my behalf. I only signed the source package?
<dobey> jeroen___: no, the binaries are signed with a different key, not yours
<jeroen___> So why does the user have to import my gpg key to install the packages?
<dobey> jeroen___: a new gpg key for your ppa is created when you first create the ppa. binaries are signed with that key
<dobey> the user doesn't have to import your key. the key for the PPA has to be imported
<maxb> Your signature on the source package enables Launchpad to trust that you uploaded it. Launchpad's signature on the repository enables the user's computer to trust the package was produced by Launchpad on your behalf.
<jeroen___> aha so this key is not on the gpg keyserver at all? How is the user supposed to authenticate this key?
<maxb> Launchpad uploads the keys it generates to the keyservers.
<dobey> "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:owner/ppa" automatically imports the key
<maxb> The user's means of authentication is to get the key fingerprint from your PPA page on https://launchpad.net/
<cjwatson> Similarly, on Debian, users don't trust your signature directly, they trust the signature on the archive.
<cjwatson> It's just that Launchpad has lots more archives.
<jeroen___> Yes but on debian all binary packages are signed with the master key that is included with the distro.
<cjwatson> Binary packages aren't signed, the whole archive is.
<jeroen___> Yes sorry
<cjwatson> Anyway, it makes sense to sign each archive separately.
<cjwatson> Rather than just having a sort of amorphous expanding cloud of trust.
<dobey> indeed
<cjwatson> This way e.g. a malicious proxy can't substitute a different PPA for the one you thought you were using.
<jeroen___> The part that is unclear to me is how the user/client can safely import this autogenerated key from my ppa that is supposed to represent me but wasn't really made by me.
<cjwatson> Most users won't know you any better than the Launchpad-generated key
<cjwatson> The initial setup (perhaps unfortunately, but better than nothing) relies on HTTPS to launchpad.net
<jeroen___> I know, but I want to understand the chain of trust here
<cjwatson> So they have to trust the integrity of Launchpad, which is the case anyway since Launchpad is doing the builds
<dobey> jeroen___: as i said, when one runs "sudo add-apt-repository" to add a ppa from launchpad, it imports the key as well
<dobey> jeroen___: that's how the client "safely" imports the key
<cjwatson> It's correct for Launchpad to sign the archive containing the binaries that it produced; if you want to think of it this way, that signature certifies that the only sources that make up that repository were put there by somebody with authority to upload to it
<cjwatson> But also the integrity of the other parts of the archive that didn't come directly from you
<Robe> ohai
<jeroen___> mmkay
<Robe> cjwatson: I noticed that the source branches in https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/curl seem to contain applied patch series
<Robe> is this the code imported by the build bot after the source tree has been prepared for building?
<dobey> Robe: the archive builders don't build from the bzr imported branches, no
<dobey> but yes, i think the branch importer does import with patches applied
<Robe> thanks
<Robe> Rhonda is currently explaining dpkg v3 to me in another channel ;)
<dobey> source format 3.0 you mean?
<Robe> yesh
<cjwatson> Robe: those are auto-imports, yeah, also frequently broken and heading towards deprecation in favour of something git-based, so don't get too used to them
<Robe> cjwatson: thanks!
<Robe> cjwatson: these repos are just for documentation purposes - the authoritative source sources (!) are still the uploaded tarballs containing the upstream releases and maintainer changes, right?
<mordred> lifeless: it's possible it woudl be more productive for me to ask you this here
<mordred> lifeless: this is all related to the private team swift-private
<mordred> http://paste.openstack.org/show/356693/
<mordred> we have not used the team in almost 5 years :)
#launchpad 2015-07-09
<lifeless> heh
<Cerealkiller> hello,i need some help
<Cerealkiller> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11849659/
<Cerealkiller> i get some warnings on running apt-get update
<teward> Cerealkiller: usually that's an indicator those PPAs don't support that release
<cjwatson> Cerealkiller: You'll need to contact the owners of those PPAs.
<Cerealkiller> can't i just remove them?
<cjwatson> Launchpad just provides the hosting, not the content.
<cjwatson> Or that, if you prefer.
<Cerealkiller> especially the last two of them
<Cerealkiller> i meant the last of them*
<teward> Cerealkiller: you can, yes.  http://askubuntu.com/questions/307/how-can-ppas-be-removed
<Cerealkiller> teward, thank you ! :)
<teward> Cerealkiller: you should remove the two PPAs that're triggering 404s, and/or contact the PPA maintainers
<Cerealkiller> may i ask how can i get the ppa from a link?
<Cerealkiller> or how can i get a ppa if it gives me an error,so i can uninstall it?
<dobey> http://ppa.launchpad.net/jconti/recent-notifications/ubuntu/dists/vivid/main/binary-i386/Packages
<dobey> that would be ppa:jconti/recent-notifications
<Cerealkiller> thank you,i get it now
<tytel> wgrant: thanks for the help the other day! I'm pretty sure that worked.
<tytel> Well hopefully it did because I released the beta yesterday: http://tytel.org/helm
<tytel> I do have some people downloading the package from launchpad and running into a dependency issue
<tytel>  helm depends on libstdc++6 (>= 4.9); however:  Version of libstdc++6:amd64 on system is 4.8.4-2ubuntu1~14.04.
<tytel> does anyone know if there's a way to depend on an older version of libstdc++6?
<dobey> fix your code to compile against the older version?
<dobey> and fix the deps in debian/control to reflect the correct thing
<dobey> oh, it's an lv2?
<dobey> ah, and you've only built it for vivid
<dobey> tytel: so the problem is you only have one build for one version of ubuntu, and you try to use that to support all versions of linux systems, it seems
<tytel> dobey: yea, this is my first real linux packaging. i'm doing bad things huh
<dobey> well, you can't support all supported versions of ubuntu with a single build that was built on the latest version. you will end up with issues like the one you just described :)
<tytel> dobey: how do people normally package something so it works on all linux distros?
<tytel> dobey: i thought that might be the case. i guess i was in denial
<dobey> tytel: there is basically no way to provide a single binary package that works everywhere
<tytel> dobey: :(
<dobey> tytel: on the other hand, i've got a ppa where i've set up automated builds of various audio tools on linux, so i'll be adding helm builds to that ppa as well. :)
<tytel> dobey: awesome! :D
<tytel> dobey: so if i build versions for a bunch of ubuntu versions, i still have to go build it for other distros as well?
<tytel> dobey: how do people normally manage that? sounds complicated
<dobey> yeah. you can't build it on ubuntu and expect it to work on fedora, suse, etc…
<tytel> sorry if these questions are really uninformed..
<dobey> most people don't deal with it. they just build for whatever they use
<dobey> and ignore the rest
<dobey> or they just build a statically linked binary and just distribute a tarball, or something similar
<dobey> or like steam for example, ship their own versions of all the dynamic libs they need, installed in a special location.
<tytel> dobey: woah, didn't know that about steam
<cjwatson> Or they build for something really old and have conservative library dependencies that don't break backward-compatibility a whole lot
<cjwatson> Building on old and running on new has a better track record than vice versa
<dobey> yeah
<dobey> "target the oldest supported version of whatever you wish to support" is generally the option that gives you the greatest level of support on that target platform
<tytel> dobey cjwatson: thanks for the input :)
<pepee> how come comments in the system don't have anchor tags?
<dobey> in which system?
<pepee> launchpad
<dobey> bugs? merge proposals?
<pepee> I haven't found a way of showing a comment in its context
<dobey> they have direct links
<dobey> it's just the way it was made i guess. i don't know if there is a bug open about it though
<pepee> guess I'll ask in -dev
#launchpad 2015-07-10
<gsagie> Hello, i just created a project in launchpad and accidentally changed the Maintainer name (tried to do a team instead of one person), can anyone help me switch it back ?
<gsagie> since i can't edit anything right now :)
<wgrant> gsagie: Which project?
<gsagie> kuryr
<gsagie> just registered it few minutes ago :)
<wgrant> gsagie: It's yours again.
<gsagie> wgrant: thanks a lot!
<nyef> I'm getting a message about the load balancer taking too long to connect to an application server?
<nyef> ... Transient fault, maybe?
<nyef> Okay, it's working and fast again, nevermind.
<wgrant> nyef: One of our firewalls was being attacked.
<wgrant> Ah
#launchpad 2015-07-11
<Pali> cjwatson: hi, when will be new version of launchpad which fix this problem? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~canonical-launchpad-branches/launchpad-buildd/trunk/revision/157
<cjwatson> Pali: sorry, I'd hoped to get it out yesterday but we had a database outage that ate all the sysadmin attention I might have used.  A new buildd release will be my first priority on Monday
<Pali> ok
<SturmFlut> Good morning! Can't currently log into Launchpad, "Your login was unsuccessful - Nonce already used or out of range". Couldn't find a matching question/answer on answers.launchpad.net or a matching bug report, any pointers?
<SturmFlut> Seems like someone fixed it, thanks!
<cjwatson> Unlikely to have been knowingly on a Saturday - it was probably something transient though I'm not sure what
#launchpad 2015-07-12
<ianorlyn> Hi when I try to login to launchpad I get nonce already used or out of range
<ianorlyn> Does this mean I login so much that I broke the assumptions?
 * penguin42 is seeing 'Nonce already used or out of range' and someone else just got the same thing
<penguin42> this is on logging into launchpad
<teward> is there a way for me to redo a build for a specific launchapd ppa upload after it's uploaded, or is it more sane to just upload a no-changes diff to force a rebuild?? Only asking out of curiosity.  Not necessity.
<Logan> teward: the latter
<Logan> you can only redo a build if it failed
#launchpad 2016-07-11
<ahasenack> hi, who handles commercial hosting enquiries for launchpad? I need to get feedback on #61415
<wgrant> ahasenack: Hey, looking now.
<ahasenack> wgrant: thanks
<marcoceppi> hello, is there any way we can get https://launchpad.net/~icinga free'd up? the people at icinga would like to use it as a team in LP
<hggdh> feeds.lp.net seems to be stuck again on a private bug for Ubuntu (http://feeds.launchpad.net/ubuntu/latest-bugs.atom)
<psusi> I need an lp admin to rescue a bug #220961... some clueless user reassigned it from the developer it was triaged to over to himself and marked it as private so it is now hidden
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 220961 could not be found
<psusi> I need an lp admin to rescue a bug #220961... some clueless user reassigned it from the developer it was triaged to over to himself and marked it as private so it is now hidden
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 220961 could not be found
<cjwatson> hggdh: same bug as before I would assume, we haven't had time to fix it yet
<cjwatson> hggdh: it'll clear by itself as data cycles through
<hggdh> cjwatson: so no need to ping you folks anymore?
<cjwatson> hggdh: won't really help either way; it's already on the list of stuff to sort out soon
<hggdh> cjwatson: ack. Will just wait, then. I had understood you all would like a ping when it happened
<cjwatson> ah, no
<hggdh> won
<hggdh>  bother again :-)
#launchpad 2016-07-12
<dpm> cjwatson, wgrant, looking at the qownnotes snap build in LP, do you happen to know what the failure to build is caused by? https://code.launchpad.net/~pbek/+snap/qownnotes
<pbek> dpm: I would also like to know that, so I can release version 16.07.4 ;)
<dpm> ah, hi pbek! o/
<dpm> :)
<dpm> nice thing about sharing LP id with irc nick and getting highlighted :)
<pbek> *wave*
<pbek> especially when I get a ton of highlights in #qownnotes because of the travis build status posts :)
<dpm> pbek, https://plus.google.com/b/114818154975936614448/+SnapcraftIo/posts/JfSmAjMqHye :)
<cjwatson> dpm,pbek: make it build from the updates pocket rather than release, so that it uses the newer snapcraft that doesn't try to fetch parts from the wiki
<cjwatson> I think that will do it
<pbek> dpm: nice :)
<pbek> cjwatson: I now started a build as `update`
<pbek> btw. does anyone know if you define a channel when doing a `snapcraft upload`?
<cjwatson> I believe that's intended to be done separately in the release step
<cjwatson> (which I'm not sure is in snapcraft yet ...)
<dpm> pbek, you might want to ask sergiusens about that too ^
<pbek> cannot find it ;)
<pbek> sergiusens: do you know if you define a channel when doing a `snapcraft upload`?
<cjwatson> for the time being you can do it from the store web UI
<pbek> ...can and have to if you want the snap to go public :)
<cjwatson> indeed.  the store exposes the API you need, I think it's just lacking client support.
<cjwatson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/snapcraft/+bug/1601851
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1601851 in Snapcraft "Support snapcraft release" [Wishlist,In progress]
<cjwatson> also https://bugs.launchpad.net/snapcraft/+bug/1549211 which I see you already know about
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1549211 in Snapcraft "[upload] Allow specifying the release channel " [Wishlist,Triaged]
<pbek> cjwatson: thank you!
<pbek> Natalia said: `snapcraft push <your snap> --release=<channel name>` (work in progress)
<pbek> cjwatson: using `update` "worked", now we are back to the `run `snapcraft update` to refresh the remote parts cache` error ;) https://launchpadlibrarian.net/272590274/buildlog_snap_ubuntu_xenial_amd64_qownnotes_BUILDING.txt.gz
<cjwatson> pbek: which is due to be fixed in the next snapcraft release
<cjwatson> bug 1599786
<ubot5> bug 1599786 in launchpad-buildd "Run snapcraft update before attempting a snap build" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1599786
<pbek> I like that!
<cjwatson> (we decided against the launchpad-buildd side of the fix)
<pbek> yes, that makes sense
<sergiusens> pbek no, but you can (in 2.13) snapcraft release <snap-name> <revision> <channel-name>
<pbek> sergiusens: thank you!
<sergiusens> cjwatson I implemented snapcraft release in a few minutes, taking care of all the error scenarios from the not fully documented API and writing all the tests is what is taking time :-)
<cjwatson> sergiusens: yeah, I did the same in LP a little while back
#launchpad 2016-07-13
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: git.launchpad.net offline 23:00-23:30 UTC for storage upgrade | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<Guest_94847> allah is doing
<Guest_94847> sun is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_94847> moon is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_94847> stars are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_94847> planets are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_94847> galaxies are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_94847> oceans are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_94847> mountains are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_94847> trees are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_94847> mom is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_94847> dad is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_94847> boss is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_94847> job is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_94847> dollar is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_94847> degree is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_94847> medicine is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_94847> customers are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_94847> you can not get a job without the permission of allah
<Guest_94847> you can not get married without the permission of allah
<Guest_94847> nobody can get angry at you without the permission of allah
<Guest_94847> light is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_94847> fan is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_94847> businessess are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_94847> america is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_94847> fire can not burn without the permission of allah
<Guest_94847> knife can not cut without the permission of allah
<Guest_94847> rulers are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_94847> governments are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_94847> sleep is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_94847> hunger is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_94847> food does not take away the hunger Allah takes away the hunger
<Guest_94847> water does not take away the thirst Allah takes away the thirst
<Guest_94847> seeing is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_94847> hearing is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_94847> seasons are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_94847> weather is not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_94847> humans are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_94847> animals are not doing Allah is doing
<Guest_94847> the best amongst you are those who learn and teach quran
<dobey> wtf
<teward> dobey: spam is a thing.  there's no control bots in here for spammers.
<teward> but yeah i had the same thought when I tured on IRC this morning
<cjwatson> let's not spend ages talking about spam, it just magnifies the distraction caused by it
<dobey> teward: i know what spam is. the 'wtf' wasn't about the fact that it was spam :)
<teward> :P
 * teward goes back to figuring out why he can't interact with his Launchpad code branches anymore
<andy_wfc> Is the fact that the "report a bug" link on bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu doesn't go to a bug reporting form an ubuntu-specific quirk, or is there a different way to file a bug w/ launchpad?
<nacc> andy_wfc: are you trying to report a bug with launchpad itself (checking because the end of the question could be taken either way)
<nacc> andy_wfc: and not sure what you mean? it takes me to: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug which is the bug reporting form (you enter a summary first so it can check for duplicates :)
<dobey> it's a quirk for ubuntu, because generally bugs should be filed against a package, not the ubuntu distribution itself
<cjwatson> There is a link to a bug reporting form on the wiki page if you look hard
<cjwatson> nacc: the redirect is only issued to users who aren't a member of the distribution's bug supervisor team
<andy_wfc> nacc: it redirects me to here despite being logged in: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<dobey> andy_wfc: what package is your bug in?
<cjwatson> andy_wfc: if you have a specific reason why you can't use apport, see the "Filing bugs at Launchpad.net" section of that page
<andy_wfc> dobey: mono-devel
<dobey> andy_wfc: run 'ubuntu-bug mono-devel'
<andy_wfc> The app in question doesn't crash but it doesn't work properly either
<andy_wfc> Neither apport or ubuntu-bug seem to give me any opportunity to add text explaining the actual problem
<dobey> it should open your browser to lp to file the actual bug report
<andy_wfc> environment in questinon is a headless server
<dobey> then as cjwatson said, see the "Filing bugs at Launchpad.net" section of that wiki page you were redirected to
<nacc> cjwatson: oh! thanks for the clarification
<nacc> andy_wfc: you can use ubuntu-bug to file the bug still, then edit the dsescription, probably ?
<cjwatson> We're going to miss the end of the git.launchpad.net maintenance window by a bit due to a slower-than-expected backup rsync, but should only be about ten extra minutes.
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<cjwatson> Just about exactly ten minutes over in the end.
#launchpad 2016-07-14
<pbek> Hi all, does anyone know if I can trigger a snappy build process from the command line on launchpad after I `git push` the snapcraft to the launchpad repo?
<cjwatson> pbek: Snap.requestBuild is exported on the API.  (Or the next Launchpad rollout will let you configure Launchpad to schedule builds automatically when you push changes to the branch containing snapcraft.yaml.)
<pbek> cjwatson: awesome, thanks a lot!
#launchpad 2016-07-15
<rbasak> cjwatson: github> \o/ Thank you!
<mapreri> ♥ indeed :)
<cjwatson> hope it works :-)  (I tested on dogfood, still waiting for cron jobs to fire so that I can get positive confirmation on production)
<cjwatson> Yay, the watch on https://bugs.launchpad.net/lxc/+bug/1271455 got updated
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1271455 in lxc (Ubuntu) "lxc-create does not honor $HTTP_PROXY when using a cached base image" [High,Triaged]
<mapreri> oh, it has full double-way "sync" with github comments posted on lp and lp comments posted on gh? :O
<cjwatson> no
<cjwatson> https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/RemoteTrackerCoverage
<cjwatson> I just did a basic implementation for the moment
<stub> marcoceppi: I took https://code.launchpad.net/~stub/charms/trusty/nrpe/py3/+merge/300153, migrated it to git at https://launchpad.net/nrpe-charm, and published it at cs:~nrpe-charmers/nrpe.
<stub> ECHAN
 * cjwatson fixes a load of existing github.com bug tracker links to have the right type now that they can
<mapreri> cjwatson: ah, I was tricked by the lack of /!\ sign in the bug task line
#launchpad 2016-07-16
<pbek> When building snaps with launchpad, does the checkboxes `Automatically build when branch changes` and `Automatically upload to store` in the package settings already work? They don't seem to do anything at https://code.launchpad.net/~pbek/+snap/qownnotes when I push a new snapcraft.yml to the master branch. Building manually works, but it the snaps don't get released to the store.
<pbek> I take back the first part of my question, the build now happend after some time, I will wait to see if the snaps are also released.
<cjwatson> Should do.
<cjwatson> Though I admit it isn't obviously working in your case.  I'll have to investigate later.
<pbek> cjwatson: thank you, I just tried building manually and nothing got released neither
#launchpad 2016-07-17
<cjwatson> pbek: can you file a bug to remind me and I'll look at it when it's not the weekend?
<pbek> cjwatson: on https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-buildd/+bugs?
<pbek> cjwatson: I file a bug for you at https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-buildd/+bug/1603755
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1603755 in launchpad-buildd "snaps are not automatically uploaded to the store" [Undecided,New]
<pbek> thanks a lot for your help!
#launchpad 2017-07-10
<dbn2> cjwatson: thanks for looking into it. i did end up deleting the initial account and creating a new one with the same primary address. however, i _think_ that oops i mentioned was from signing in with the original account. in that case, i don't know why the email address would be associated with some other account. either way, i'll send an email to feedback@launchpad.net
<cjwatson> dbn2: actually no need now, in the process of getting it fixed once sysadmins finish dealing with an outage
<cjwatson> dbn2: the problem was because the email address in question had already had a pseudo-account associated with it in Launchpad due to being mentioned in a comment we imported from a bugzilla somewhere
<dbn2> cjwatson: oh, thanks, that makes sense
<cjwatson> dbn2: Should be fixed now - sorry for the delay
<cjwatson> possibly?  I only got one of the two accounts you created merged ...
<cjwatson> dbn2: if you could test and tell me what happens that would be good
<dbn2> cjwatson: OOPS-19b2f458eb6b675da01d1580f1259201. the 2 accounts i created were danbnicholson and dbnicholson
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-19b2f458eb6b675da01d1580f1259201
<cjwatson> right, so your attempt to work around it made it worse :)
<cjwatson> I'll need to go back to sysadmins
<dbn2> cjwatson: bummer. thank you for helping
<cjwatson> dbn2: Try now?
<dbn2> cjwatson: success! thanks for your help. now back to filing my bug...
<cjwatson> \o/
<nacc> cjwatson: hrm, i'm trying to specify the reviewers for a MP, but when I try to use a person directly (e.g., mp.nominateReviewer(lp.people['racb']) I get the following backtrace: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25062963/
<nacc> cjwatson: doing the same for a team seems to work ok (or maybe it's a matter of which i do first, not sure)
<cjwatson> you must use named parameters.  try mp.nominateReviewer(reviewer=lp.people['racb'])
<nacc> cjwatson: err, yes, i am
<nacc> cjwatson: sorry about that in the above, didn't type my actual code :)
<cjwatson> oh, that seems to be in processing the response, anyway
<nacc> cjwatson: yeah
<cjwatson> try launchpadlib 1.10.5 before investigating further
<nacc> cjwatson: is there an easy way to get that on artful?
<cjwatson> actually that's lazr.restfulclient isn't it
<cjwatson> probably not
<cjwatson> it might be lp:lazr.restfulclient r140 and possibly a couple of revs after it
<cjwatson> I reeeeeeeeeeeealy need to sort out a release of that
<nacc> cjwatson: if i'm reading it right, artful's version has those changes already
<nacc> cjwatson: unless you mean those are what broke it? :)
<nacc> cjwatson: hrm, so i did some debugging locally and something is returning from (I think) nominateReviewer down to Resource::lp_refresh an empty byte-string for representation at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lazr-developers/lazr.restfulclient/trunk/view/head:/src/lazr/restfulclient/resource.py#L336
<nacc> the request is (apparently) succeeding, although I'm not 100% sure it does every time yet
#launchpad 2017-07-11
<rbasak> Who can push to a git repo? The team owner, or the "repository reviewer", or both?
<rbasak> Or something else?
<cjwatson> rbasak: Just the owner of the repository, or anyone in that team if the repository owner is a team.  (Also currently Launchpad admins, but that's a bug.)
<rbasak> That's useful. Works well for us. Thanks!
<cjwatson> rbasak: Planned future change: the default repository for a source package in a distribution (i.e. lp:ubuntu/+source/PACKAGE) should be pushable-to by anyone who can upload to the corresponding source package; but that's not done yet.
<rbasak> We don't want that - unless we can further filter that by ref wildcard.
<rbasak> IOW, we want an uploader of a package to be able to push refs/tags/upload/*, but nothing else.
<rbasak> And only the importer should be able to push refs/*
<rbasak> Otherwise an uploader could cause the git repository to mismatch the archive's single source of truth
<cjwatson> Ref-wildcard ACLs have long been planned though are also not yet implemented.
<rbasak> Do you have a plan for us to be able to combine those two things though?
<cjwatson> In general it sounds like we need a bit of an uplift in policy capabilities to match those requirements.
<cjwatson> They aren't planned in a lot of detail.
<rbasak> Understood, thanks
<cjwatson> (If you need it any time soon you probably need to go through my management chain so I get some time ...)
<nacc> cjwatson: did you have any further thoughts on where I could debug the JSONDecodeError I was hitting yesterday? I'm getting it pretty consistently now (and if i ignore it, the review does get requested correctly)
<cjwatson> nacc: if it's returning an empty byte-string then that sounds like an LP bug; it might be worth seeing if you can construct a matching situation in the LP test suite
<cjwatson> I don't see anything obviously wrong with that method
<nacc> cjwatson: will do, thanks!
<cjwatson> (sorry, I realise that's quite a big next step, but ...)
<nacc> cjwatson: not a problem! I know you've got a lot on your plate -- I think for now I can handle that exception in our script and i'll note it down as a bug to follow-up on my end
#launchpad 2017-07-13
<Unit193> https://launchpad.net/~rip84 seems to be a spammer, can something be done about this?  Or perhaps have his ability to send to lists revoked at least?
<Unit193> Subject: ☢beautiful things  several messages like this, clearly unwanted.
<cjwatson> Those are usually not actually the user's fault
<cjwatson> But let's see
<cjwatson> Unit193: Actually could you just report this on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion?  I don't have time to look into non-trivial things right now
<Unit193> Hmm, interesting.  Thanks.
<ricotz> hello, I am hoping someone could process this https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/647848
<cjwatson> ricotz: Do you really still need the precise packages in that PPA, given that precise is EOL?
<ricotz> cjwatson, I will consider dropping them, the yakkety packages will go away sooner though
<ricotz> cjwatson, but I have enabled armhf/arm64/ppc64 which will take more space
<cjwatson> ricotz: If we don't put at least a bit of pressure on then nobody bothers to remove things for EOL series :)
<cjwatson> ricotz: I've bumped to 25GiB - let's see how much removals will help
<ricotz> cjwatson, already got blamed for dropping older LO releases (which were EOL some time too) once
<cjwatson> Sure, but PPAs can't be a perpetual archive of everything
<ricotz> https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ubuntu/libreoffice-prereleases/+packages has 30GB which I assume should be enough
<ricotz> but ok, lets see if 25GB suffice
<ricotz> thanks
<ricotz> cjwatson, could you bump this to 25GB too? https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages
<cjwatson> ricotz: done
<ricotz> usually the problem is the space after a new release build
<ricotz> thanks
<ricotz> cjwatson, I see 12.04/precise like windows xp ;) it can be used on older offline systems
<ricotz> e.g. medical systems admins demanded nvidia-blob updates for precise in past too
<cjwatson> ricotz: So this is all well and good but we have finite and exhaustible space
<cjwatson> I suggest using some other site for long-term archiving if you need it
<cjwatson> The PPA hosting system isn't very easily expandable without some significant infrastructure work, and at the moment it's at about 81% used - i.e. you just asked for over 1% of the total remaining capacity
<cjwatson> So we have to ensure there's at least some pushback or we will run out
<cjwatson> It's there to be used, but don't be surprised when we raise eyebrows at large quota requests
<ricotz> I see, are there any actions on ppa which already exceed their limit?
<ricotz> cjwatson, look at the quota https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages
<cjwatson> 16:26 <cjwatson> It's there to be used, but don't be surprised when we raise eyebrows at large quota requests
<cjwatson> Exceeding the limit should at least be a prompt to remove publications for obsolete series
<cjwatson> Yeah, a few security PPAs have effectively unlimited quotas because the cost of delay if they overshoot during a tight embargo period is worse than the cost of disk
<cjwatson> That one isn't expected to be anything close to used
<cjwatson> Hm from your ping timeout I guess you missed a bit more
<cjwatson> 16:25 <cjwatson> The PPA hosting system isn't very easily expandable without some significant infrastructure work, and at the moment it's at about 81% used - i.e. you just asked for over 1% of the total remaining capacity
<cjwatson> 16:26 <cjwatson> So we have to ensure there's at least some pushback or we will run out
<ricotz> cjwatson, alright, thanks for the info
#launchpad 2017-07-14
<kyrofa> I've got some snap builds (amd64 and i386) that have been stalled for over an hour
<kyrofa> Huh... wait, now that I mention it, they started moving
#launchpad 2017-07-16
<frecel> hello
<kalxas> hi cjwatson, can you please review this one? https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/647759
<cjwatson> kalxas: done
<kalxas> thanks cjwatson !
#launchpad 2018-07-09
<nickoe> cjwatson: Ok, thank you. I would have assumed an option like mailman have was just hidden somwhere I didn't look. For now I guess I will just test without.
<sdeziel> hello, I recently created a new team + PPA on LP (https://launchpad.net/~sdeziel.info/+archive/ubuntu/infra) but I cannot fetch the PPA's GPG key: https://keyserver.ubuntu.com/pks/lookup?fingerprint=on&op=index&search=0x0AA7234DBBF0E2111323F1E3631D7285D12F590A
<sdeziel> the keyserver says no result found
<cjwatson> I believe there are some known problems here
<sdeziel> cjwatson: yes, found another user reporting same issue: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/670706
<cjwatson> indeed
<sdeziel> cjwatson: are you aware of any LP I could subscribe to to follow the progress?
<cjwatson> sdeziel: the question above would do fine
<sdeziel> ok, great
#launchpad 2018-07-10
<teward> I need a specific user banned on LP from posting answers.  https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nginx/+question/670712 and https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nginx/+question/670784 are the spam, the individual needing squished is https://launchpad.net/~suranto68 and posted two spam questions via the answers section against the nginx package.
<teward> and they qualify as spam
<pdobrogost> Hi all!
<pdobrogost> Once upon a time I created account on launchpad (pd-launchpad) but it seems I no longer have neither password nor even email address I used to create it. I created Ubuntu One account just now (piotr.dobrogost). Is there a way to migrate, link my old launchpad account with the new one?
<wgrant> pdobrogost: Not if you no longer have access to that email address.
<pdobrogost> wgrant: There is a chance I have access although I don't remember the address itself :)
<pdobrogost> Could someone please initiate password recovery or something for the account pd-launchpad?
<wgrant> pdobrogost: Oh! It's at a Launchpad-specific subdomain
<wgrant> Of one of your personal domains, I guess
<pdobrogost> This is the scheme I use, yes.
<pdobrogost> So it's probably something along the line of p@launchpad.dobrogost.net
<pdobrogost> Ok, I found the password. What now?
<pdobrogost> wgrant: Any idea how to link these accounts?
<wgrant> pdobrogost: https://launchpad.net/people/+requestmerge
<pdobrogost> wgrant: Thanks but I don't understand which email and which password is asked on this page?
<wgrant> pdobrogost: Be logged in as the account you want to keep, and enter the email address of the other one.
<wgrant> It doesn't usually matter terribly which way you go, since you can always rename the account later.
<stub> I can't make a merge proposal from a git branch into a branch in the same repo?
<cjwatson> stub: You certainly can - it just has to not be in the personal namespace (e.g. /~stub/+git/thing)
<cjwatson> (This restriction is probably wrong but I haven't got round to abolishing it)
<stub> guess where my repo is ;)
<cjwatson> a project- or package-namespaced repo will work fine for that
<stub> I already have a project. Just looks like I neglected to move this repo from the initial personal namespace one.
 * stub updates things
<stub> Ooh... because lp:layer-snap *is* lp:~stub/layer-snap
<stub> Anyway, I can propose
<stub> ta
<asdfasdf0101> The bug submission form gives me a timeout error. Is this known?
#launchpad 2018-07-11
<tsimonq2> I can't seem to find a good regex to use to properly detect Launchpad bugs in a commit.
<tsimonq2> I remember reading somewhere in Launchpad's docs that there's a magical regex... :P
<cjwatson> tsimonq2: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/launchpad/view/head:/lib/lp/soyuz/enums.py#L40
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: That looks right, thank you!
<cjwatson> tsimonq2: also documented on https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Git#Linking_to_bugs
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: *That* is the one I was talking about. Thanks :D
 * tsimonq2 couldn't remember which one it was one
<tsimonq2> *on
<Saviq> cjwatson: hey, was it ever discussed to allow PPA builds to trigger snap recipes?
<cjwatson> Saviq: not that I recall
<Saviq> think that would be worth it / interesting?
 * Saviq files a wishlist bug
<cjwatson> Saviq: possibly; I think it would require considerably better manifest knowledge than we currently have
<cjwatson> i.e. we'd really IMO need to pick out which particular packages from a given archive affect the snap
<Saviq> true
<Saviq> hmm bug #1638333
<ubot5> bug 1638333 in Launchpad itself "Webhook for archive having new binary package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1638333
<cjwatson> well, that would only help if LP had a webhook receiver too
<cjwatson> or some external thing to do the logic
<cjwatson> basically, it'll be a non-trivial project and it isn't clear exactly what would be the best route
<Saviq> ok files bug #1781200 then
<ubot5> bug 1781200 in Launchpad itself "Trigger snap builds from PPAs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1781200
#launchpad 2018-07-12
<Saviq> hmm if I only get a "application/json representation of a resource", how do I load it up in launchpadlib?
<Saviq> Launchpad.load() seems to be what I want, but I can't get it to work
<cjwatson> Saviq: That takes a URL
<cjwatson> Saviq: What code is giving you the representation?
<cjwatson> Or what method?
<Saviq> cjwatson: snaps.getByName
<Saviq> and then I want to get at the builds for the snap
<cjwatson> Saviq: If you call that in launchpadlib then launchpadlib should automatically turn the response into an object for you
<cjwatson> The API docs describe the low-level behaviour of the webservice, but launchpadlib wraps that up
<Saviq> ah duh
<Saviq> I just need to drop the _collection_link
<cjwatson> Right, indeed
<Saviq> that threw me off, working now, thanks
<cjwatson> If for some reason you just have a representation then you can generally do lp.load(representation["self_link"]), but you shouldn't normally end up in that situation
<Saviq> ack
<cjwatson> (and that incurs an extra request)
<Saviq> cjwatson: snap_build.getFileUrls is the only way to get the snap version out of a snap_build?
<cjwatson> version, or revision?
<Saviq> cjwatson: version
<Saviq> the version string
<cjwatson> Right, that's basically just an informational thing in the manifest and LP doesn't extract it
<Saviq> ack
<cjwatson> Though if it's been uploaded to the store and the snap is currently in a channel then you can get it from the store
<Saviq> right
<cjwatson> $ curl -s -H 'X-Ubuntu-Series: 16' -H 'X-Ubuntu-Architecture: amd64' https://api.snapcraft.io/api/v1/snaps/details/core?channel=edge | jq -r .version
<cjwatson> 16-2.34+git854.a46fd22
<Saviq> thanks!
<rbasak> Just me or has Launchpad git entered ago-slow?
<rbasak> a go-slow
<rbasak> clone is ~20 KiB/s.
<rbasak> And a push of a tag took about 20 seconds earlier.
<cjwatson> Doesn't seem that bad.  Receiving objects:   1% (16218/1275532), 3.23 MiB | 441.00 KiB/s
<ahasenack> 12c15b64145b72fb22e47216f2608d9a
<ahasenack> yeah, I'm getting timeout oopses
<cjwatson> Though we really need to sort out sharding as it's never going to be very scalable the way it is
<ahasenack> OOPS-12c15b64145b72fb22e47216f2608d9a might trigger the bot?
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-12c15b64145b72fb22e47216f2608d9a
<cjwatson> ahasenack: standard thing, try again in ten minutes
<ahasenack> ok
<rbasak> I'm getting 200 KiB/s now, for the same clone that continues (clamav). Got 160 MiB so far, and it continues.
<ahasenack> clamav is huge
<ahasenack> 600Mb+
<rbasak> clone done
<rbasak> 387M
<ahasenack> I have some branches, maybe that
<ahasenack> clamav$ du -hs .
<ahasenack> 677M	.
<rbasak> Maybe compressible?
<rbasak> (repackable I guess)
<ahasenack> what's that?
<rbasak> I just pulled your branches. Still 387M :)
<rbasak> Try a "git gc"
<ahasenack> wow, what a difference
<ahasenack> Total 34879 (delta 22646), reused 34343 (delta 22320)
<ahasenack> and size dropped to 363M
<juliank> cjwatson: btw, I fixed the problem with the missing tasks in the mega bug using the API. Just because there's no web UI does not mean I can't fix it :D
<juliank> well, not sure how that was a btw
<cjwatson> righto
<Lord-Kamina> Hi. Are the keys missing from the keyserver going to be fixed anytime soon?
<cjwatson> Lord-Kamina: there's ongoing work to deploy code that's more resilient to the poison-key attack that's been breaking everything, but I don't have a timescale
<Lord-Kamina> Fair enough. Thanks for the update.
* cockmaster changed the topic of #launchpad to: Hey, I think you guys might enjoy my new blog post https://bryanostergaard.com/blog/2018/07/09/donald-trump-and-the-darkies/
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<Saviq> wgrant: hey, if you could please have a look through this - see if everything makes sense for triggering snap builds on PPA changes - https://github.com/MirServer/mir/pull/460/files#diff-9fec837f222fb6be3b4cc47ae5e64b61
<gitlab-bot> MirServer issue (Pull request) 460 in mir "[travis] process snaps in CI" (comments: 0) [No-Merge, Open]
<Saviq> that is, if you have a couple minutes at some point
<cjwatson> Saviq: please don't consider this a remotely complete review, but your TODO caught my eye: note that snap.pending_builds exists
#launchpad 2018-07-13
<Saviq> cjwatson: right, that's exactly what I hoped you would tell me - somehow I missed that collection
<Saviq> thanks!
#launchpad 2018-07-15
<tsimonq2> Question; I'm expecting a build to go for anywhere between two and three days.
<tsimonq2> Is there anything y'all have to adjust on your end?
<tsimonq2> cjwatson, wgrant: ^ (just want to make sure it doesn't get killed because of how much time it's going to take)
<tsimonq2> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/3291/+sourcepub/9254850/+listing-archive-extra <-- it's running with --no-parallel
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: the issue I vaguely recall wasn't that the build went on so long in total, but that with only one process, certain parts of the webengine build went so long between output, that LP thought the build had died
<acheronuk> but that was a while back, and I don't recall full details
<acheronuk> ok. that was a ninja/dh issue that is apparently fixed
<cjwatson> tsimonq2: You need to make sure it doesn't go 150 minutes without producing any output, but other than that it doesn't need anything at our end.
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: OK, thanksm
<tsimonq2> s/m/./
#launchpad 2019-07-08
<mitya57> Hi! Is there anything wrong with buildds farm? E.g. in https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/3709/+packages qtstyleplugins-src/s390x build finished but is still marked as running.
<mitya57> And many other builds in that PPA are waiting or hung.
<cjwatson> mitya57: fixed
<cjwatson> (buildd-manager had got partially stuck)
<mitya57> cjwatson: thanks, looking much better now!
<mitya57> cjwatson: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/3709/+build/17235375 — Finished 14 minutes ago, still uploading, can you please look?
<cjwatson> mitya57: Just a minor backlog, will be processed shortly
<cjwatson> mitya57: This sort of thing tends to happen after buildd-manager outages, because as soon as buildd-manager wakes up it dumps a load of output into various queues
<cjwatson> mitya57: In this case that included several live filesystem builds, which take a bit longer to process since they're big
<mitya57> cjwatson: Ok, understood
<cjwatson> (Also quite a few kicad builds whose -dbg packages are gratuitously enormous)
<GyrosGeier> lol
<GyrosGeier> you should see the debug packages we have on Windows
<GyrosGeier> for KiCad
<GyrosGeier> IIRC there is one PDB file that's close to 1 GB
<cjwatson> Only seems to be about half that in this case
<GyrosGeier> there is way too much duplicate code in there
<cjwatson> mitya57: your build is awaiting publication now, anyway
<mitya57> I am not in a hurry, just wanted to make sure everything is OK
<cjwatson> The PPA publisher was similarly a bit backlogged, but should all catch up eventually
<cjwatson> Yep
 * mitya57 has uploaded a big bunch of Qt 5.12.4 rebuilds and it will take a few days to get them all green, anyway
<ddstreet> cjwatson is there an issue with lp importing github issue status? e.g. for lp #1835581 it's saying that it couldn't import that bug, but the github bug definitely exists
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1835581 in systemd (Ubuntu Eoan) "networkd-dhcp4 does not set prefsrc for dhcp-provided classless or static routes" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1835581
<cjwatson> ddstreet: we might be hitting rate limit death, not quite sure
<cjwatson> ddstreet: file a bug please?
<ddstreet> cjwatson sure will do, thnx
<teward> I am merely curious, but are private teams and projects still a subscription based service, or can they be done on a case-by-case specific basis (and what's the criteria for that)?
<cjwatson> teward: We no longer offer subscriptions for that (it wasn't economic to do so).  Criteria include but are not necessarily limited to having negotiated it as part of a contract of some kind with Canonical
<mitya57> Is the Debian package importer working? I uploaded qtbase-opensource-src-gles 5.12.4+dfsg-1 to experimental yesterday (≈19 hours ago), but LP still does not see it.
<teward> cjwatson: thanks.  I was mostly curious :)
<cjwatson> mitya57: No, pending a debian-archive-keyring upgrade on production which I've requested
<mitya57> Makes sense, thanks
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<lotuspsychje> reporting: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1835815 as spam
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1835815 in Ubuntu "order Xanax bars online" [Undecided,Fix released]
<cjwatson> lotuspsychje: removed, thanks, but please use the URL in the topic next time - IRC messages are likely to be lost if we don't happen to be paying attention right then
<lotuspsychje> ok tnx cjwatson
<lotuspsychje> i will
#launchpad 2019-07-09
<oSoMoN> …/+webhooks tells me « We'll be rolling out webhooks for more soon. ». Are webhooks for PPA builds on the roadmap, by any chance?
<cjwatson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1781200
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1781200 in Launchpad itself "Trigger snap builds from PPAs" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> Er not that
<cjwatson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1638333
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1638333 in Launchpad itself "Webhook for archive having new binary package" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> But it's not on any roadmap
<RikMills> lcy01 is all 'cleaning'
<tomreyn> would you care aboout securing launchpad against bugs in IE7 still?
<tomreyn> i noticed it does not attempt to prevent some form of XSS which IE7 is (or was?) suceptible to, which it could prevent againt.
<cjwatson> Please do file bugs with details and then we can decide
<cjwatson> RikMills: fixed, was under maintenance
<RikMills> cheers :)
<cjwatson> I suspect we don't care very deeply about IE7 bugs but if the changes aren't too involved then why not
<cjwatson> (I certainly can't and won't test it)
<tomreyn> hopefully no one uses this browser these days. ;)
<tomreyn> i'll file the bug, though
<tomreyn> bug 1835964 - no rush!
<ubot5> bug 1835964 in Launchpad itself "Prevent XSS due to MIME Type Sniffing bugs in old Internet Explorer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1835964
<RikMills> cjwatson: looks like lcy01 didn't stay fixed
<cjwatson> RikMills: there seems to be network maintenance going on and it's 11pm for me.  I'm going to leave it the way it is and you can just cope with only having lgw01 for now :)
<cjwatson> there's no queue worth mentioning
<RikMills> fair enough. to be honest I wasn't really expecting you to reply this late
#launchpad 2019-07-10
<RikMills> packages built 7 hours ago, still not published. idle x86 builders, but 44 jobs in the queue.
<RikMills> not nagging. I don't envy LP engineers sometimes!
<wgrant> Those 44 jobs are stuck because the publisher is, let's see
<oSoMoN> good morning launchpad!
<oSoMoN> I filed bug #1836010 re- the question I asked yesterday about webhooks
<ubot5> bug 1836010 in Launchpad itself "Webhook for package builds" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1836010
<cjwatson> oSoMoN: Confused, because I already gave you the existing bug yesterday, didn't I?
<cjwatson> I guess this is slightly different
<oSoMoN> cjwatson, sorry I must have missed your message yesterday
<oSoMoN> what was the existing bug?
<cjwatson> You referred to it actually
<cjwatson> I've just added a backlink from https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1638333
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1638333 in Launchpad itself "Webhook for archive having new binary package" [Low,Triaged]
<oSoMoN> cjwatson, thanks. I guess I should have started by looking for existing bugs before asking my question yesterday
<oSoMoN> cjwatson, does the use case make sense?
<cjwatson> It's reasonable, just not sure when we'd fit it in.  (Though it's probably not completely inaccessible for a new developer)
<Nakato> Is there anyone here able to help me out with launchpad erroring out on a bug submission?
<cjwatson> Nakato: Do you have an OOPS ID?
<Nakato> cjwatson:  OOPS-be239c7023dce658b606040ab1522a2f
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-be239c7023dce658b606040ab1522a2f
<cjwatson> Nakato: There's no source package in Ubuntu called "linux-snap"
<Nakato> Oh, okay, where can I file a bug for https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-kernel/ubuntu/+source/linux-snap/+git/xenial/tree/Makefile ?
<cjwatson> Nakato: I don't know, you'll have to ask the kernel team
<ginggs> Is there a known problem uploading to PPA?  I keep getting [Errno 104] Connection reset by peer
<cjwatson> Nakato: Try #ubuntu-kernel
<cjwatson> ginggs: Could be related to the rollout we did to make the uploader IPv6-ready I suppose
<cjwatson> ginggs: Are you using FTP?
<ginggs> cjwatson: yes, using ftp
<cjwatson> ginggs: Can you try stracing it from your end?  Since it's FTP the trace shouldn't contain any secrets
<cjwatson> ginggs: strace -f -s 1024 -tt
<ginggs> cjwatson: it seems to be disconnected after PASV
<ginggs> let me know if i should send the trace somewhere
<cjwatson> ginggs: cjwatson@canonical.com please
<cjwatson> ginggs: In the meantime you should be able to use SFTP
<Nakato> Is it a bug that I was able to get to that bug-submission page that errored out?  I started at this url: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-kernel/ubuntu/+source/linux-snap/+git/xenial then clicked "bugs" in the title, then "Report a bug".
<cjwatson> Nakato: Yes, it's https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1635118
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1635118 in Launchpad itself "Submitting bug for non-existent distro source package triggers OOPS on submission, should not allow you to start" [Critical,Triaged]
<Nakato> Thanks cjwatson
<cjwatson> The fix that caused it was for a more important problem, so it needs some more digging rather than just reverting the change that introduced it
<ginggs> cjwatson: SFTP worked, thanks
<cjwatson> ginggs: strace> interesting - I have a nearly identical strace here except I get a proper response to PASV and everything works fine
<cjwatson> ginggs: What time zone is this strace in?
<ginggs> south africa, GMT +2
<cjwatson> Thanks, even after all this time my interhemisphere timezone guessing still sucks
<RikMills> normal ftp stalled here as well. sftp succeeded
<cjwatson> I really don't understand this - it works fine for me, with the company VPN disabled
<cjwatson> Try "telnet ppa.launchpad.net 21", then "USER anonymous", "PASS testing", "PASV" and see what you get?
<ginggs> cjwatson: Connection closed by foreign host.
<cjwatson> What the heck is going on
<cjwatson> ginggs: Could I see the full transcript of that telnet session?
<ginggs> cjwatson: so at home, earlier today, dput was just stalling and never timing out. now at the office i'm getting the connection closed
<cjwatson> Including the "Trying ..." line at the start
<ginggs> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pwDvKDkWbk/
<cjwatson> For me it's fine from home and from chiark, hangs from master.debian.org
<GyrosGeier> if I send "QUIT" right after PASV, I get 550 Requested action not taken: internal server error
<GyrosGeier> 221 Goodbye.
<GyrosGeier> so two responses to one command
<cjwatson> GyrosGeier: FTP permits multiple replies
<cjwatson> GyrosGeier: See RFC 959 section 4.2
<cjwatson> GyrosGeier: "Every command must generate at least one reply, although there may be more than one"
<cjwatson> GyrosGeier: I don't know if it's correct in this case, but it seems to be permitted in general, even though it's bizarre.  But presumably in your case PASV had already produced a response?
<cjwatson> ginggs: Would you mind filing a bug on https://bugs.launchpad.net/txpkgupload about this?  I managed to reproduce it in an environment where I might be able to debug it
<cjwatson> Maybe
<ginggs> cjwatson: doing
<cjwatson> Also confirmed that reverting the recent deployment fixes it, so now just to work out why
<GyrosGeier> cjwatson, yes, it did
<GyrosGeier> there was 30 seconds pause after the PASV, which got a positive reply
<ginggs> cjwatson: LP: #1836059
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1836059 in txpkgupload "dput via ftp to ppa.launchpad.net failure" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1836059
<GyrosGeier> so I'd say the error was definitely in response to the QUIT
<cjwatson> ginggs: thanks
<ginggs> cjwatson: np
<cjwatson> Huh, running txpkgupload on a different port makes it go away
<cjwatson> I wonder if we're managing to confuse some conntrack nonsense or something
<cjwatson> Oh, or maybe the problem is a leading ::ffff: in the PASV response
<cjwatson> ginggs,RikMills,GyrosGeier: Worked around for now
<RikMills> ty
<ginggs> cjwatson: workaround working, ta!
#launchpad 2019-07-11
<ricotz> good morning, looks like the PPA publishers are down and some ppc64el builders are stuck
<wgrant> ricotz: Publisher fixed. ppc64el is slow, not actually stuck.
<ricotz> wgrant, thanks -- hmm, some builders are "cleaning" for hours afaics
<ricotz> I guess I picked the worst one ;) https://launchpad.net/builders/bos02-ppc64el-006/+history
<rfried> Hey. package I uploaded compiled successfully but still shown as pending for about 14 hours already. should I be worried ?
<cjwatson> rfried: Link?
<rfried> cjwatson: hehe, released already (about 10 minutes after I've written the message)
<rfried> perhaps there's a bot listening in the channel
<cjwatson> rfried: A bit before you joined there was a note about a publisher outage being resolved, so it probably took about that long to work through its backlog
<rfried> :)
<cpaelzer> hiho, 18/20 ppc builders stuck in cleaning again, could one give them a bump to resolve?
<cjwatson> I can try but it's unlikely to achieve very much
<cpaelzer> really
<cjwatson> May help slightly *shrug*
<cpaelzer> is there a wider issue due to e.g. the cloud movement?
<cjwatson> In fact none of them appear to have been cleaning for long enough for my script to notice
<cpaelzer> hmm, I just happened to notice after lunch that the ppc64 instances didn't build (all others complete)
<cpaelzer> and then I saw the 18/20
<cpaelzer> I have no data how long things are stuck
<cpaelzer> cjwatson: what is the duration your script usually watches for?
<cjwatson> 10 minutes
<cpaelzer> well, hten lets wait at least 10 minutes
<cjwatson> So either somebody else already did a reset, or it's not as bad as it looks
<cpaelzer> would be a odd coincidence, but ok for me
<cjwatson> Not particularly
<cjwatson> Quite a few networking errors in logs, anyway
<cpaelzer> cjwatson: I see two nodes disabled now
<cjwatson> Or at least veeery slow port detaches
<cpaelzer> is going disabled/active part of the reset that your script does?
<cjwatson> OK, we don't need to stream-of-consciousness this
<cjwatson> We'll look into it
<cpaelzer> I already see 5 building again, so you are right the script or someone else might have bumped it already
 * cpaelzer feels bad to bother cjwatson about this so often
<Laney> I believe that bos02's ppc64el instances are mostly not booting properly
<wgrant> Laney: The issue seems very different from yours.
<wgrant> We can investigate it next week, hopefully.
<Laney> You mean #120004?
<Laney> bos01 and bos02 seem broken to me in different way
<Laney> s
<wgrant> Yes, we're seeing instances fail to leave BUILD mostly.
<wgrant> bos01 isn't broken, the images are just missing some properties.
<wgrant> bos02 has a probable neutron issue on some ppc64el compute nodes
<Laney> Interesting distinction. :P
<wgrant> The images are user data, not the cloud :)
<Laney> Heh.
<Laney> Anyway. How unlucky if that means bos02 broke for both of us differently.
<cpaelzer> cjwatson: wgrant: I still see most of the ppc64el builders hang :-/
<cpaelzer> cjwatson: so your script still didn't reach 10 minutes on any of them?
<cpaelzer> or is it possible that the rest itself might be hanging/slow ?
<cpaelzer> I again saw some of the builders flip to disabled state for a short time
<wgrant> cpaelzer: As we've said, there's a known issue with the ppc64el builders that are causing things to be slow.
<wgrant> It's not going to be addressed this week.
<wgrant> And we're aware of the user-visible properties of the failure.
<cpaelzer> ok, thanks wgrant and cjwatson
<wgrant> If you have a particular build that has been waiting a long time, we can bump it
<cpaelzer> it seems I just wanted to do too much at once, will postpone the tasks depending on those for a while ...
<cpaelzer> not thanks, no single prop bumping for me in this case
<cpaelzer> I can wait as all others do
<cpaelzer> just to confirm - the 2235+990 ppc64el queue size on http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running probably is the same "known to be slow" issue right?
<wgrant> That's a separate issue
<wgrant> But that one's hopefully worked around just a few seconds ago
<cpaelzer> oh nice
<Laney> Soon
<tomreyn> hi. apparently there used ot be a http redirection from http(s)://bazaar.launchpad.net to https://launchpad.net which is not there presently (it now returns a 404)
<cjwatson> tomreyn: It's there for http://bazaar.launchpad.net/.  Are you sure it was ever there for https?  AFAIK no configuration there has changed recently.
<tomreyn> cjwatson: hmm i was looking at google's cache, which says it can't tell (due to robots.txt i assume), and i also looked at http://archive.fo/https://bazaar.launchpad.net/ but this seems to have only cached the HTTP (not HTTPS) redirection, too. so you're probably right,.
<tomreyn> what prompted me was this in #ubuntu-hardened (no idea why):
<tomreyn> <vidal72[m]> is it random outage or was it shutted down? https://bazaar.launchpad.net/
<tomreyn> <vidal72[m]> "The resource could not be found"
<cjwatson> It would probably be good to sort out a redirection from HTTPS as well at some point, but it's not a regression
#launchpad 2019-07-12
<tsimonq2> cjwatson, wgrant: Are the PPA queues okay? I uploaded something close to 20 minutes ago and it's not showing up anywhere.
<tsimonq2> I'll retry, perhaps LP decided to randomly eat my upload.
<wgrant> tsimonq2: Where did you upload to?
<tsimonq2> wgrant: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tFN2fjQm5b/
<tsimonq2> Wait a minute, 05538B5334B8401E isn't my GPG key O_O
<wgrant> 05538B5334B8401E is not :)
<wgrant> I was about to say
<tsimonq2> Yeah, that's probably it. Sorry, next time I'll consult my rubber ducky first. :P
<wgrant> 2019-07-12 04:22:14 INFO        GPG verification of /srv/launchpad.net/ppa-queue/incoming/upload-ftp-20190712-042148-000900/~altispeed/kiosk/altispeed-kiosk-meta_20190711-0~ppa1_source.changes failed: Verification failed 3 times: ['GPG key 05538B5334B8401E does not exist on the keyserver.', 'GPG key 05538B5334B8401E does not exist on the keyserver.', 'GPG key 05538B5334B8401E does not exist on the
<wgrant> keyserver.']
<tsimonq2> aha
<tsimonq2> Now to figure out where that key came from, probably Thunderbird (this is a new machine and I recently screwed up settings for that).
<tsimonq2> Thanks.
<tsimonq2> wgrant: This is an even more fun one: https://launchpad.net/~altispeed/+archive/ubuntu/kiosk/+build/17260116
<tsimonq2> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net/altispeed/kiosk/ubuntu bionic InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 9143CC19C8524227
<tsimonq2> chroot error on that one.
<wgrant> Oh good, more keyserver sync issues
<wgrant> Or a race, hm.
<wgrant> tsimonq2: Should be happy now.
<wgrant> The build is proceeding.
<tsimonq2> wgrant: Thank you!
<seb128> hey there
<seb128> is launchpad having issues? it keeps timeouting when trying to post a comment on a bug
<seb128> also unsure what would be the right venue for that discussion, but could be consider increasing the timeouts? those are so frequents nowadays that some days it's quite frustrating to try to get work done on launchpad :-/
<wgrant> Increasing the timeout below 15 minutes would unlikely to help with that particular problem
<wgrant> Best to wait 10 minutes and try again
<wgrant> We have a proposal for fixing this, but it's a complicated internal postgres issue.
<seb128> :-(
<seb128> "pause the work you are doing for 10 minutes" is not a satisfactory solution though
<wgrant> Sure
<seb128> I mean it would be fine if that was once a week
<seb128> but it's more like several times a day
<seb128> wgrant, thx for the reply! (still wondering where is the right venue to raise that point at the organisational level, I don't know how many of the engineers using it find it a problem and whether if the feedback could help to get resources allocated to fix the problem)
<wgrant> seb128: I'm not sure escalating it is going to achieve much, I'm afraid. We're working on resolving the problems, but it takes time.
<seb128> ok, got it
<seb128> thx
<dupondje> There is no #canonical channel somewhere ? :)
<cjwatson> dupondje: What for?
<cjwatson> We have an internal one by that name, but probably not very useful to you :-)
<dupondje> cjwatson: Can I give you a quick pm? :)
<cjwatson> dupondje: I guess
<tomreyn> do you have a policy on how to work with users such as "shane cody perry (theinsanelunatic5934)" on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/base-files/+bug/1836236 ? i imagine this can become very cumbersome as a developer.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1836236 in base-files (Ubuntu Xenial) "9.4ubuntu4.9: Broken package because of missing "#" @ /var/lib/dpkg/info/base-files.postinst +131" [High,Fix committed]
<juliank> cjwatson: https://code.launchpad.net/~ddstreet/software-properties/+git/software-properties/+merge/367276 is a bit odd, unmerged commits only shows a few most recent ones, and not all?
<cjwatson> tomreyn: Usually this is just inexperienced people playing with the web UI.  If they don't respond to Steve asking them to stop then we'll send a warning / ban / etc.
<cjwatson> juliank: Correct
<cjwatson> It's the last 10.  Might be nice for that to be clearer
<juliank> This makes it a bit impossible to fully review stuff on the web
<juliank> But then again, we don't have per-commit comments either, so it's hard anyway
<cjwatson> juliank: Hardly - you can click through to the source branch to get a more complete list, and you still have the diff
<cjwatson> juliank: In general we can never display unbounded lists, so it would have to be batched somehow
<juliank> Yeah, if your realize that there are more commits
<cjwatson> juliank: Sure, file a bug
<juliank> I was like: Hmm, seems I'm done, but something felt off
<cjwatson> Fortunately most MPs are a bit less enormous
<juliank> Tracked in https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1836363
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1836363 in Launchpad itself ""Unmerged commits" has a limit, but does not mention it" [Undecided,New]
<tomreyn> thanks cj
<ginggs> the 11:00 auto-sync run failed with a proxy error https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/auto-sync/2019-07-12/
<oSoMoN> are there known issues with arm* builders? my PPA and snap builds for armhf and arm64 keep failing without a reason/logs, and some of them have been in a running state for 4+ hours without any output
<oSoMoN> actually not just arm*, looks like amd64 and i386 builds are impacted too
<seb128> hey again there
<seb128> I just had a package upload that failed t build but build logs are missing, is that a known issue?
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/0.9.4-1ubuntu2/+build/17262055
<Laney> librarian's having somekind of outage
<seb128> so I guess it's "yes, known" :) thx
 * tomreyn 's getting a 502 proxy error ("Reason: Error reading from remote server") trying to access https://launchpadlibrarian.net/49558155/64_logo.png (from [2001:67c:1560:8003::8008]:443 specifically, though it seems to affect the others as well)
<Laney> is back now
<tomreyn> thanks!
<bb00> Hey!
<bb00> Is Launchpad.net down for everyone?
<tomwardill> bb00: yep, see #is-outage, routing problem
<tomwardill> should be recovering now though
<tomwardill> oh, sorry, wrong channel!
<bb00> what
<tomwardill> bb00: i forgot where I was, yes, launchpad is down but should be recovering
<bb00> Alright, thanks
<bb00> because I've been having trouble getting packages for my rockpro64 board
<bb00> and wondering if it was my network or not
<tomwardill> if the packages on ppa.launchpad.net, or similar, then that would explain it
<tomwardill> I think the main archives are fine
<bb00> ports.ubuntu.com
<tomwardill> yeah, probably related
<tomwardill> it's back up for me, fwiw
<bb00> yep
<bb00> me too
<bb00> https://launchpad.net/~ayufan/+archive/ubuntu/rock64-ppa/
<tomwardill> excellent :)
<bb00> Thanks for the notice
#launchpad 2019-07-13
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad offline at various times today for maintenance | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support and spam reporting: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<eliassoares> Is ppa.lauchpad.net down for you guys?
<wgrant> See the topic. We're performing maintenance on it, will be back in a bit.
<eliassoares> Thanks!
<ahmed_> Hi guys, is launchpad ftp down right now?
<eliassoares> Yes.
<wgrant> See the topic. We're performing maintenance on ppa.launchpad.net, will be back in a bit.
<ahmed_> phew, thought it was my connection
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: ppa.launchpad.net, bazaar.launchpad.net offline for maintenance | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support and spam reporting: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<ahmed_> any ETA?
<eliassoares> @wgrant, Thanks for your answer. Will be helpful if you can update on twitter @launchpadstatus
<wgrant> eliassoares: It's there.
<ahmed_> yeah it is, i figured since the site was up, uploads might have been too
<eliassoares> 8 hours ago saying about "up to two hours" of maintenance.
<ahmed_> ^
<eliassoares> but, thanks. hope it's back soon
<eliassoares> any mirrors for http://ppa.launchpad.net/ondrej/php/ubuntu ?
<wgrant> Everything's back online now.
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support and spam reporting: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<ahmed_> @wgrant u sure?
<ahmed_> im getting connection refused
<ahmed_> anyone? package uploads still offline?
<GunnarHj> wgrant: At least PPA not back. I too get "connection refused", both with ftp and sftp.
<GunnarHj> wgrant: Just uploaded to PPA successfully. Thanks for fixing it.
<ahmed_> same
#launchpad 2020-07-06
* tomwardill changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: tomwardill (08:00-17:00 UTC Mon-Fri) | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support and spam reporting: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<fabled> is something broken in the login? I get "Oops! Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad. " after clicking "Yes, log me in" in the ubuntu one login site
<tomwardill> fabled: can you give me the OOPS id?
<fabled> tomwardill, genereted new one just for you,  Error ID: OOPS-35608848b57f22c7036a79f5e15449d9)
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-35608848b57f22c7036a79f5e15449d9
<tomwardill> fabled: looks like an account problem with your account, can you email feedback@launchpad.net with the OOPS ID and the account name that you were tyring to login with, and I'll have a look at it
<fabled> tomwardill, sent. thank you for looking into it!
<tomwardill> no worries, happy to help :)
<tomwardill> fabled: looks like you've got an account clash with an auto-generated one from our bug importer
<tomwardill> to confirm, you'd like to keep the 'fabled' username?
<fabled> i may have had ages ago an launchpad account with that name
<fabled> if i can keep it, great; but i can use some other name too if needed
<tomwardill> no worries
<tomwardill> fabled: should be fixed now, you may need to log out and log back in
<fabled> tomwardill, works now, thanks!
<tomwardill> excellent, let us know if you have any further problems
<RikMills> tomwardill: x86 builders not happy? hard to tell status as many private jobs, but looks much like buildd-manager type issue
<cjwatson> RikMills: Lots of private jobs to be expected around that time.
<cjwatson> RikMills: buildd-manager looks fine (and I'm hoping is fixed for good)
<cjwatson> RikMills: (Or rather: lots of private jobs are consistent with what I was seeing from other sources.  Obviously can't go into detail but there were definitely lots of private jobs legitimately scheduled at around the same time.)
<ToyKeeper> Hi, er, has anyone reported yet that the function to view source files is broken at the moment on bazaar.lp.net?
<ToyKeeper> For example, click "README" on a branch like this one: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~adamreichold/qpdfview/trunk/files
<ToyKeeper> I didn't see a bug for it yet, but I could have missed it.
<cjwatson> ToyKeeper: You're the first, and there was a recent deployment that could have affected that.  Please file a bug and quote the OOPS ID
<cjwatson> jelmer: ^- FYI, regression in your recent changes I think
<cjwatson> jelmer: The traceback looks like https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Y3yGDV78c8/
<jelmer> cjwatson: thanks, I'll take a look
<cjwatson> This is still on Python 2, which is probably relevant
<cjwatson> breezy 3.0.1
<ToyKeeper> FWIW, to help track things...  https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1886576
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1886576 in Launchpad itself "bzr file view/download broken" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> Thanks
<RikMills> cjwatson: thanks. nothing seemed to move for a while, including the random non private ones I looked at. I probably just picked bad examples by the sound of it....
<RikMills> sorry for the noise
<cjwatson> np
#launchpad 2020-07-07
<oSoMoN> good morning! my snap builds on launchpad are failing today, LP complains that it cannot find the snapcraft.yaml at the root of the branch (e.g. https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/+snap/0ad), is this a known issue?
<tomwardill> oSoMoN: that's a bzr branch, right?
<oSoMoN> tomwardill, yes
<tomwardill> oSoMoN: probably related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1886576
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1886576 in Launchpad itself "bzr file view/download broken" [Critical,Confirmed]
<tomwardill> I'm looking at it now
<oSoMoN> thanks
<tomwardill> oSoMoN: We've found the problem, patch hopefully landing soon
<oSoMoN> excellent, thanks!
<cjwatson> jelmer: ^- tomwardill has fixed it
<teward> if i find a repository (PPA) that has wholly incompativle (borderline not legal) licenses in their projects/packages do I report that to you guys or...?
<teward> or at least incompatible combining of GPL licenses in a way that makes it unshippable
#launchpad 2020-07-08
<strycore> Hi, I have uploaded the 0.5.7 release of Lutris to the PPA lutris-team/lutris but it doesn't show up anywhere. All I have is the 0.5.6 release. When I try to re-upload it tells me the package has already been uploaded. Anything to get this unstuck?
<sarnold> strycore: check your email, some classes of launchpad errors are reported via email
<strycore> that's the thing, I usually receive an email when I upload a faulty package but here I got nothing
<sarnold> argh. I know I've heard of this one. what was it... missing signature? expired gpg key?
<sarnold> is the 'already been uploaded' message coming from dput? I think there's a way to modify a local file somewhere to cause dput to forget that it's already done the upload.
<strycore> ooh, you might be on something, I did update my GPG key
<sarnold> aha! does launchpad know the new key?
<sarnold> time for me to bail.. well, tha was 45 minutes ago. anyway.
<sarnold> have fun, good luck, I hope that's it :)
<strycore> I didn't have the key in launchpad, if you have that trick to make dput forget about the upload that would be handy. Otherwise, no worry. Thanks for reminding me about the GnuPG key :D
<wgrant> strycore: dput -f
<wgrant> It's a purely local check
<strycore> awesome, thanks!
<strycore> the package is building. Thanks again!
<mvo> hey, I am trying to push a git repo of snapd to lp and I get "git push fatal: remote error: Path translation timed out.". I found https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/689269 that indicates this might be some sort of LP issue? or am I doing something wrong, I added a new rmote "git.launchpad.net/~mvo/snapd/+git/snapd-wip" (that does not exit yet) and tried to push to that
<cjwatson> mvo: This is a known issue being worked on in the general case, but maybe we can patch things up a bit in this specific case
<cjwatson> mvo: (requested on ~is on Mattermost)
<mvo> cjwatson: thank you, not super urgent right now for me. was just a bit confused if I did something wrong
<cjwatson> mvo: You didn't - our "clone new repository based on existing one" protocol just needs some design fixes
<cjwatson> mvo: See https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1883510
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1883510 in turnip "Can't create new git repo: Path translation timed out" [Critical,In progress]
<mvo> ta
<cjwatson> mvo: Try now?  Sorry for the delay
<tomwardill> oSoMoN: if you retry your snap builds, they stand a better chance of working now
<tomwardill> fix for the bzr issue was just deployed
<oSoMoN> tomwardill, did I retry too soon? https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/+snap/0ad
<tomwardill> took a bit longer than I'd like due to an unfortunate conflict with upgrading jenkins.
<tomwardill> oSoMoN: the fix literally just went out 5 minutes ago
<tomwardill> oh, huh, that top one is more recent than that
<oSoMoN> yeah
<tomwardill> maybe give it 5 minutes and try again, if it still fails, let me know
<oSoMoN> will do
<tomwardill> it's entirely possible it's an unrelated problem
<tomwardill> which would be unfortunate
<tomwardill> oSoMoN: so.... it's related to the same update, but it's a different problem
<tomwardill> looking at it now
<tomwardill> sorry!
<oSoMoN> tomwardill, no worries, and thanks for looking into it. Do you want me to file a separate bug?
<tomwardill> I'll file one in a mo when we've got a better handle on what's going on
<oSoMoN> ack
<tomwardill> oSoMoN: https://bugs.launchpad.net/loggerhead/+bug/1886834 fyi
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1886834 in loggerhead "Loggerhead web view downloads broken" [Critical,Confirmed]
<mvo> cjwatson: thanks, worked now
#launchpad 2020-07-09
<tomwardill> oSoMoN: fix should be out, can you retry your snap build again?
 * tomwardill crosses fingers
 * tomwardill adds toes, just in case
<oSoMoN> tomwardill, it didn't fail right away, that's looking good: https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/+snap/0ad
<tomwardill> well, progress at least :)
<oSoMoN> yeah, thanks
<tomwardill> no problems, thanks for the patience!
